# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > Vorklinik / Physikum (1.-4. Sem.) >  Physikum Herbst 2010

## nina 88

Hallo,
ich komme jetzt ins vierte Semester und je nachdem wie's so luft werde ich dann vielleicht auch Physikum machen. Ich muss allerdings zugeben, dass ich keine Ahnung habe was da auf mich zukommt und vor allem wie man sich darauf vorbereitet und ab wann. Ich hab mir mal dieses "Prfungswissen Physikum" von Thieme gekauft. Kann da vielleicht jemand was zu sagen? 
Wre wirklich ganz toll, wenn mir ein paar nette Leute antworten wrden und mir vielleicht helfen wrden meine tglichen Panikattacken in den Griff zu kriegen  :hmmm...:

----------


## Laelya

Ist zwar noch ein bisschen hin aber antworten schadet ja nicht.

Fr die Schriftliche empfehle ich die Skripte von Medilearn, komplett. als ergnzung einige kurzlernbcher.

Fr die mdl ist es ja immer prfer abhngig, da sollte man einach fr jedes thema ein paar stichpunkte parathaben.
Vllt gibt es an deiner uni prfungskataloge (bei uns gabs die in physio und biochemie) an denen orientieren sich einige prfer.

komplexe bcher sind nicht zu empfehlen (nur zum nachlesen oder vertiefen), dass direkte lernen daraus ist sehr langwierig und man sieht manchmal nicht worauf man sich konzentrieren muss.

um einen berblick fr die schriftliche zu bekommen, hol dir die mediscript cd-rom und kreuzen (erst nach dem lernen).

vorbereitung ist alles.
ein jahr vorher lernen kann man nicht, man wrde zu viel vergessen.
aber es ist empfehlenswert weit im vorraus (3-4 monate) den stoff zu erarbeiten und dann im endspurt (1-2monate) vor dem examen zu vertiefen  :Big Grin: 
 :Meine Meinung: 

gute vorbereitung ist alles...und panik so weit im vorraus sicherlich berhaupt nicht angebracht

lass uns alten hasen erstmal das physikum F10 durchbekommen  ::-stud:

----------


## abi07

Sehe das auch so - erst wenn wir es hinter uns haben, knnen wir dir sagen, was gut/schlecht an unserer Vorbereitung war, was sich gelohnt hat und was wir anders machen wrden. 
Aber wenn du es gar nicht mehr erwarten kannst, sollten sich dann wohl doch eher die "alten Hasen" zu Wort melden bzw. du solltest ltere Physikumthreads durchforsten. Es sind mehr oder minder immer die gleichen Tipps, die gegeben werden...

----------


## groovinroovin

Ich werde auch im Herbst 2010 Physikum machen, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt. 
Ich habe mir mal den Lernplaner auf der Medi-Learn Seite angeschaut. Ich habe festgestellt, dass der Lernplaner sich nicht ganz mit den Lernhinweisen in den Medi-Learn Skripten vertrgt. 
In den Skripten steht, dass man sich whrend des Semesters immer ca. 3 Tage Zeit lassen soll fr ein Skript und dann ab den Semesterferien jedes Skript nochmal in einem Tag durcharbeiten soll. 
Der Lernplaner ist aber so angelegt, dass alles nur einmal angeschaut wird, egal welches Anfangsdatum man einstellt.

Was meint ihr ist sinnvoll? Den Lernplaner zu benutzen oder die Empfehlung aus den Skripten? 
Oder eine Kombination aus beiden, also bis zu den Semesterferien alle 3 Tage ein Skript und dann fr die letzten 6 Wochen mit dem Lernplaner??

Alles so kompliziert  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Nilani

sicher, dass du das richtig eingestellt hast? Soweit ich mich erinnere, konnte man am Ende noch irgendwo eingeben, wieviel Wochen/Tage fr Wiederholungen eingeplant sind und das stand dann auch in meinem Planer so drin. 

Beim ML-Planer ist es ansonsten so, dass er sich auf die wichtigsten Sachen konzentriert. Bei mir hatte er damals auch Themen weggelassen, die ich persnlich nicht weglassen wollte, habs aber eh nur als Orientierung genommen gehabt, da ich mich an solche lernplne nie halten konnte und es nur deprimierte  :Nixweiss:

----------


## MissGarfield83

Also liebe Nina - du bist nicht allein. Werde auch im Herbst 2010 mein Physikum schreiben und ehrlichgesagt lerne wie es sich fr dich am besten bisher herauskristallisiert hat. Ich persnlich kann mit den ML Skripten nicht die Bohne anfangen, find das Prfungswissen Physikum aber bisher ganz klasse, weil es komprimiert mir nochmal den Stoff vorgibt, den ich mit groen Bchern ( DR BC, Ana, Physio , eventuell Benninghoff oder Schmidt Lang ) versuche zu vertiefen, dort wo mir einfach etwas fehlt.

Lernplanung ist wohl das A und O - wobei die Fcher die du im 4ten hast wohl sicher nicht zu vernachlssigen sind. Kreuzen ist dabei ein Stichwort was du nicht vernachlssigen solltest - denn dadurch kriegt du ne Menge passives Wissen frs schriftliche und ein Feeling frs IMPP. Momentan hab ich persnlich mit Physio angefangen und lese am Tag ein paar Abschnitte im Prfungswissen - welche ich dann mit der DR und dem Schmidt - Lang ( unsere Physiologen stehn drauf ) vertiefe ... ich wollte ab nchster woche mit Allg. Ana anfangen und mich einlesen - so dass ich einen Groteil der Fcher schonmal intensiver bearbeitet habe bevor es in die heisse Phase geht  :Smilie: 

Wichtig ist halt Disziplin und dass du deinen Kopf nicht berforderst ... also maximal 6h nettolernzeit am Tag , am besten zu den Zeiten wo du gut lernen kannst Fcher die einfach schwieriger zu verstehen sind und der Rest zum wiederholen oder fr Fcher die einfacher sind ( der Kleinkram + Psych soz )  aufwenden und wenn du dann fertig mit dem lernen bist ,deine Pausen gemacht hast einfach mal das kreuzen was du vielleicht den Tag vorher gemacht hast   :Smilie:

----------


## Der Pete

Hallo zusammen,

auch fr mich steht H10 mein Physikum an. Und ich habe eigentlich das gleiche Problem wie der Threadsteller. Wie man es richtig macht ist echt so eine Sache.

Mein bisheriger "Plan": fange jetzt in den Semesterferien an meine Seminare fr das 4. Semester vorzubereiten und werde gleichzeitig einiges lesen. Das Lesen findet in diesem Fall auch im Prfungswissen Physikum statt. Damit bin ich bisher recht zufrieden. Am Ende ist es immer so, dass ich festgestellt habe, dass man eher zu viele Details und zu wenig breite gelernt hat. Das mchte ich diesem Mal anders machen.

Fr die "heie" Phase, also ca. 60 Tage vorher: MEDI-LEARN Skripte und natrlich intensives Kreuzen (was ich aber auch jetzt schon nebenbei mache).

Fr die mndliche dann die Altprotokolle durchgehen, Seminarthemen wiederholen, da die wohl recht relevant bei uns in D'dorf frs Mndliche sind.

Soweit die Theorie ... mal gucken obs klappt  ::-oopss:

----------


## Gast26092018

Hi, 

ich werde auch im Sommer 2010 am Physikum teilnehmen. Ursprnglich habe ich mir vorgenommen mit allen Medi-Learn Skripten, Huppelsberg (Physio), Horn (BC), Prometheus (Ana) und fr Neuro aus dem Moll zu lernen. Aber ich bin mir am berlegen ob ich mir das Buch "Prfungswissen Physikum" noch zulegen sollte*grbel* aber das sind ca. 1000 Seiten :was ist das...?:  Ich habe vor dem Physikum zwar ca. 3,5 Monate ganz frei, aber es ist trotzdem viel :Blush:  Ich muss dieses Buch mal durchblttern und schauen ob ich damit zurecht komme.

Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich meinen eigenen Lernplan machen, so wie ich es auch in der Vorklinik gemacht habe. 

Ich will beim Physikum nicht nach den Sternen greifen, mir wrde eine 3 vllig ausreichen ::-stud:  Naja mal sehen.

----------


## TonySantos

Um optimal vorbereitet zu sein (schriftlich UND mndlich) waren fr mich folgende Bcher/Skripte sehr hilfreich:

Medilearnskripte, finde ich die meisten sehr gut, aber Biochemie, da muss man echt noch den Horn nehmen, besonders frs mndliche!!!
Physio brauch man den Huppelsberg fast nicht (auer Frank Starling Mech. beim Herz und Harnkonzentrierung in der Niere), ansonsten steht das komplette Physiowissen in den Skripten. 
Histo kann man mit den Skripten vergessen, besonders im Mndlichen, da empfehle ich den Welsch (bzw. Lllmann- Rauch), Makro gehen frs schriftliche die Skripte, aber die Nervengeschichten (Plexus brachialis, Lumbosacralis und Neuro) wrde ich im Trepel anschauen.

Die kleinen Fcher alle Medilearnskripte!

----------


## netfinder

ich hatte damals fiesikum EXAKT als grosses buch und habe es am Ende doch nur fuer Psychologie genutzt, den ganzen Rest aus den herkmmlichen Bchern gelernt; das hat damals dicke gereicht!

----------


## MissGarfield83

Also das Prfungswissen Physikum hab ich hier liegen und bin recht zufrieden damit , da es im Kurzlehrbuchstil doch etwas ausfhrlicher als die Medilearnskripte ist - ergnzend werd ich wohl in Ana meine Duale Reihe, in BC  und Physio ebenso verwenden - zuzglich halt der obligatorischen Atlanten und unserer Histowebsite  :Smilie:  

Kreuzen werd ich wohl mit dem Examen online, da die wohl in zwei oder drei Monaten auch das F10 mit Kommentaren versehen haben werden  :Smilie:

----------


## scope

Ich bin im Sommer auch am Start ::-dance: 

Einen Plan hab ich so genau noch nicht, aber ich hab mir seit Tagen vorgenommen einen zu machen :hmmm...: . Ich bin gerade dabei mir in BC endlich mal die ganzen Stoffwechselwege reinzuziehen, hab ich noch nie so richtig gemacht und ich denke das sollte man wirklich knnen.
Ansonsten haben wir bei uns erst mndliche Prfungen, ich werd mich also auf diese Fcher konzentrieren und danach so viel Kleinkram wie mglich reinkloppen.

mfg scope

----------


## Mustang

Bei mir ist es im August auch so weit.
Haben kommendes Semester BC Praktikum und Seminare II und den 2. Teil des Physiopraktikums und nochmal ein Minikurs Psycho/Sozio.

Wir haben ab der letzten Klasusur ca 7 Wochen Zeit und falls man Physio verhauen sollte 6 Wochen.
Ich bin gerade bei der beliebten Frage welche Bcher nehme ich.
Ich denke ich werde die Medilearn Skripte nehmen scheinen ja fr ein bestehen gut geeignet zu sein. Werde Ana natrlich mit dem Prometheusbnden parallel bearbeiten. Aber die groen Schniken in BC und Physio werde ich wenn nur zum Nachschlagen falls sich mir etwas gar nicht aus den Skripten erschliet verwenden.
Whrend dem Semester wollte ich Ana anfangen zu wiederholen, Physio da gerade die groen Themen in diesem Block sind wie Atmung, Niere usw. sowie BC werde ich ja auch einiges fr die Praktika und Seminare machen men und somit auch einen guten Teil schon ausfhrlich fr die Abschluklausuren lernen.
Die restlichen 7 Wochen werde ich dann denke ich die ML-Skripte reinpfeifen und kreuzen was das Zeug hlt.
Ich werde daszu Examen online nutzen finde das die Sortierungen und Kommentare besser, und da die Kommentare ja die der Schwarzenreihe sind werde ich mir diese nicht mehr komplett anschaffen.
Fr das mndliche werde ich dann abhngig von den Prfern auch nochmal in die groen Bcher schauen, man kennt ja mittlerweile die meisten Prfer und Ihre vorlieben und es gibt ja zum Glck die Prfungsprotokolle.
Anhand dessen kann man ja dann ganz gut Prioritten setzen.

Jetzt htte ich noch eine Frage zum Lernablauf in der Finalenphase wenn alle Klausuren rum sind.
Hatte mal kurz die ML Tips gelesen.
Und man sollte ein Heftchen pro Tag durchbekommen?
Naja da bin ich mal gespannt da komm ich glaube ich bei den Heften um die 70-80 Seiten mit 1 Tag nicht hin  :Blush: 
Demnach sollte man ca 4h fr lernen neuen Stoffes aufwenden was ich am besten vormittags machen werde weil ich da am besten lerne.
Und dann am Nachmittag nochmal um die 4h zum Kreuzen.
Was ist denn dann am sinnvollsten, den Stoff zu kreuzen den man sich am Vortag neu angeeignet hat oder den Stoff vom selben Morgen?
Und dann am Abend nochmal den Stoff vom selben morgen Mndlich rekapitulieren.
Habe ich das so richtig verstanden?

Wie sieht euer Plan denn so aus zwecks Bcher, Zeiten etc.

So wnsche allen Mitstreitern schon mal viel Erfolg und vorallem Ausdauer fr den Endspurt.

----------


## MissGarfield83

Im Prfungswissen Physikum befindet sich ein seitengenauer Lernplan - den werd ich glaub ich ordentlich abarbeiten und versuchen mit groen Bchern zu ergnzen wo mir etwas fehlt.

Ansonsten haben wir nchstes Semester BC Seminar ( Referat, mndliche mitarbeit, Klausur ) , Ana Seminar ( Referat & Klausur ber die gesamte Anatomie ) , Physio Praktikum II ( mit anschlieender Generalklausur ) , PsychSoz Seminar ( Klausur ), EKM ( Essay) - also es wird ziemlich unlustig - Kommentar der Profs : "ach 8 Wochen vor dme Physikum mssen sie ja eigentlich schon den Physikumsstoff parat haben ... "*grummel* 

Werd mich mal wieder an Physio setzen und nchste Woche mal mit allg. Anatomie anfangen - sicher ist sicher.

----------


## Mustang

Bin auch gerade bei Physio, ist nicht unbedingt mein Lieblingsfach  :Smilie:

----------


## Laelya

werd das physikum wiederholen mssen
werde also mit euch zusammen im herbst antreten

----------


## Gast26092018

> Was ist denn dann am sinnvollsten, den Stoff zu kreuzen den man sich am Vortag neu angeeignet hat oder den Stoff vom selben Morgen?


Also ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, das ich den Stoff den ich am Vortag neu gelernt habe, am darauffolgenden Morgen besser abrufen kann. Ich glaub der Lernstoff wird im Schlaf richtig gespeichert und abgesichert :Grinnnss!:  Deswegen wrde ich vielleicht morgens Kreuzen :Nixweiss: 
Ich kann abends besser lernen...morgens bin ich zu mde, ich brauch eine Weile um richtig wach zu werden :Blush: 

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Examen online und Mediscript? ich wollte mir eigentlich die neuste Mediscript Cd kaufen :Nixweiss:

----------


## MissGarfield83

> Also ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, das ich den Stoff den ich am Vortag neu gelernt habe, am darauffolgenden Morgen besser abrufen kann. Ich glaub der Lernstoff wird im Schlaf richtig gespeichert und abgesichert Deswegen wrde ich vielleicht morgens Kreuzen
> Ich kann abends besser lernen...morgens bin ich zu mde, ich brauch eine Weile um richtig wach zu werden
> 
> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Examen online und Mediscript? ich wollte mir eigentlich die neuste Mediscript Cd kaufen


Deswegen schlaf ich gerne zwischen zwei Lerneinheiten - das hilft echt dabei  :Big Grin:  

Von den Fragen her sind mediscript & examen online das gleiche- die Kommentare kommen aber von anderen Autoren und das examen online ist aktueller als die Mediscript. Examen online geht leider nur online, wogegen mediscript auch unterwegs ohne Inetverbindung gekreuzt werden kann, dafr gibts aber oft Probleme mit dem Kopierschutz. Der einzige Vorteil von mediscript ist, dass du die CD nach dem Physikum verscherbeln kannst und keinen zeitbeschrnkten Zugang hast - wogegen examen online von den bibs mittlerweile auch bereitgestellt wird ...

----------


## Mustang

Ah ok, das ich am morgen besser lerne werde ich eher am Nachmittag kreuezen.
Aber bei mir ndert sich irgendwie die Leistungsfhigenzeiten von Zeit zu Zeit.

Naja im groen und ganzen ist Examen Online nur ber das I-net zu nutzen und die CD geht auch ohne eine I-netverbindung.

Jedoch kann beides Vor oder Nachteil sein.
Der nchste Unterschied ist das du die CD unendlich lang nutzen kannst aber keine Examens updates bekommst.
Examn online kannst du fr z.b 6 oder 12 Monate nutzen und in der Zeit werden auch alle neuen Examensfragen aktualisiert ohne weitere Kosten.
Mir persnlich gefallen die Komentare bei Examen online besser als die von der CD und es lassen sich besser einzelne Themen der Fcher sortieren und kreuzen.

Am Ende aber nur Geschmackssache. Hab damals bei Lehmanns so ein Sonderangebot fr einen examen online 12 Monatsaccount fr 27  bekommen und bin sehr zufrieden.

Edit : da war wohl jemand schneller  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Gast26092018

> Deswegen schlaf ich gerne zwischen zwei Lerneinheiten - das hilft echt dabei


hmm...das knnte ich mal ausprobieren, aber mir persnlich fllt es meistens schwer tagsber einzuschlafen...da denke ich zu viel nach, ber dies und jenes. Aber ich knnts mal mit Baldrian versuchen :Blush:  mal schauen :Nixweiss: 

Unsere Uni-Bib bietet das Examen-online nicht an :was ist das...?:

----------


## ernieundbert123

Bin auch dabei, konnte jetzt gestern und heute krankheitsbedingt nicht antreten, darf daher also auch im Herbst.

----------


## MissGarfield83

Naja ich bin nach einer Lerneinheit oft etwas mde, leg mich aufs Sofa und schwupps bin ich weg fr ne Stunde oder so ... Ich merk schon wenn mein Kpfchen schlappmacht.

Also nochmal zu examen online - mir gefallen die Statistikfunktionen ganz gut und die Mglichkeit Fragen individuell vorzusortieren - nicht nur nach Themen sondern was wurde schon gekreuzt, was nicht , welche Fragen empfand man als besonder schwer ( Fhnchen dran und nochmal extra kreuzen ) - aber ich denke es ist Geschmackssache. Ex-on ist halt auch nicht grad billig, aber mir sind die aktuellen Examina wichtig und in der Orangen Reihe sind leider keine Kommentare ..

----------


## MissGarfield83

PS : Wir werden ja immer mehr  :Big Grin:   ::-dance:  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  ::-stud:

----------


## Amy_Maus

Hey, ich bin im August auch dabei  ::-oopss: 
Wir haben nach der letzten Klausur (Physio) 5 Wochen, mal schauen, ob das reicht  :was ist das...?:

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

Im Herbst wre ich auch dabei, wenn alles klatt geht und ich nicht vorher einen Rckzieher mache fr ein Lernsemester.
Leider kann ich erst im April anfangen mit Vorbereiten, da ich noch Pflegepraktikum machen muss  :Traurig:

----------


## Mustang

> Im Herbst wre ich auch dabei, wenn alles klatt geht und ich nicht vorher einen Rckzieher mache fr ein Lernsemester.
> Leider kann ich erst im April anfangen mit Vorbereiten, da ich noch Pflegepraktikum machen muss


naja aber april reicht doch noch vllig aus!
Das machst du schon im Herbst und dann ist es rum!

----------


## MissGarfield83

Wre nett wenn sich einer der Mods erbarmt den Thread zu pinnen  :Smilie:

----------


## Strodti

Hey Garfield, ich behalte das im Blick  :hmmm...:  Wir haben immer den aktuellen Physikumsthread gepinnt (zuviele top-threads verwirren) und sobald es um das F10-Physikum etwas ruhiger wird, pinne ich diesen Thread oben fest.

----------


## amandaxy

hallo zusammen,

ich bin auch mit dabei. Ich habe auch schon daran gedacht das physikum zu verschieben und ein lernsemester einzulegen. Ich mache jetzt noch einen Monat Praktikum und danach muss ich auch erstmal noch was frs 4. semester tun. Viele Referate und so. Aber ich werde mich vorbereiten und dann mal schauen wie weit ich komme. Bin total beunruhigt, wenn ich lese, dass einige von euch schon kreuzen. Ich habe bisher nicht mal die Mediscript CD gekaut.... Aber irgendwie freue ich mich auch aufs Physikum...dann kommt die Klinik, die Vorklinik ist vorbei...Naja vl kann ich ja whrend des KPP auch ein bisschen was lesen.

Wie bereitet ihr euch eigentlich vor. Welche Bcher, schreibt ihr zusammenfassungen, karteikarten. Bin echt planlos

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

So, ich bin diesmal auch dabei- ganz bestimmt *schwr*  :bhh: 
Hab leider meine Lernplanung falsch angegangen und deswegen entschieden ein Lernsemester einzulegen. 
Habe einen eigenen Lernplan, in dem ich die Fcher alle genau durchgeplant habe, allerdings bin ich bereits mind. 3 Wochen im Verzug aufgrund von Krankheit und anderen Probleme. Werde aber wohl demnchst mit Makro fertig werden- ein feierlicher Moment  ::-stud: 
Gerade bin ich noch bei Neuroana und kreuze immer dann, wenn ich ein Thema fertig habe... zeitlich versetzt um einen Tag meist....
Auch schon mal allen gutes Durchhaltevermgen!

----------


## amandaxy

@Miss

Mich wrde mal interessieren mit welchen Bchern du lernst?

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

h, ich gehe davon aus du meinst mich und nicht Garfield...  :Grinnnss!: 
Aaalso- Makro- Taschenbuch Benninghoff Drenckhahn+ Sobotta, Biochemie-duale Reihe, Physio-Speckmann, besser bekannt als Deetjen, Histo- Welsch . Die kleinen Fcher mach ich mit den Medi-Learn Skripten. In Embryo habe ich einen Groteil aus dem Sadler gelernt... mach ich aber weiterhin nicht, da es zu viel Zeit beansprucht hat... :hmmm...:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

ahhhh....ooooohh-.... du bist auch ein Wrzburger...  ::-dance:  hab ich jetzt erst gesehen... 
Kennen wir uns???

----------


## amandaxy

Ne, ich glaub wir kennen uns nicht. Ich komme jetzt erst ins 4. 
Wir Wrzburger haben ja dann schon bald mndliche, ende Juli ja schon.

----------


## MissGarfield83

Irgendwie geht mir jetzt schon der Poppes auf Grundeis - ich weiss echt nicht wie ich das nchstes Semester bei all der Belastung durch die Kurse schaffen soll parallel frs P zu lernen *schnuffs*

----------


## sayeh

hey, hab das schriftliche physikum geschafft mit 5 wochen vorbereitung. es geht alles.
ausserdem wenn du im semester noch klausuren schreibst werden die themen ja prsent sein! wird schon alles... 
komisch vor 4 tagen war ich auch noch ein nervses wrack und jetzt spiel ich hier den chiller  :bhh:  Aber es ist wirklich nicht so schlimmwie man vorher denkt.

----------


## Colourful

> hey, hab das schriftliche physikum geschafft mit 5 wochen vorbereitung. es geht alles.
> ausserdem wenn du im semester noch klausuren schreibst werden die themen ja prsent sein! wird schon alles... 
> komisch vor 4 tagen war ich auch noch ein nervses wrack und jetzt spiel ich hier den chiller  Aber es ist wirklich nicht so schlimmwie man vorher denkt.


Kann mich nur anschlieen. Das geht alles. Ich habe auch *nur* sechs Wochen gelernt und locker bestanden, ohne Zittern. Ja, okay, ich habe jetzt keine Zwei gemacht, aber das geht wirklich. Und ich bin weder besonders schlau, noch besonders fleiig. Nur nicht den Kopf verlieren, ein bisschen Spa haben und auf jeden Fall auch die eigenen Grenzen respektieren, dann klappt das schon. 

 :Smilie:  

 :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@Garfield- ich hab auch Schiss... trotz Freisemester... 
Vor allem ist es sooo erschreckend, wie schnell man die Sachen wieder vergisst. Habe manchmal das Gefhl ich bin zu bld... :Nixweiss:  ::-oopss: 
Aber wird schon...
Immerhin habe ich nun eine verbindliche Zusage fr eine Famulatur im September.. nochmal schieben geht also nicht... :hmmm...:

----------


## jijichu

> Irgendwie geht mir jetzt schon der Poppes auf Grundeis - ich weiss echt nicht wie ich das nchstes Semester bei all der Belastung durch die Kurse schaffen soll parallel frs P zu lernen *schnuffs*


Das packst Du schon! Wie die anderen schon gesagt haben, Du hast den Stoff vom Semester noch recht prsent und ca. 7 wochen sind absolut genug, um das pise P gut zu packen  :Smilie: .  :Keks:

----------


## Mustang

ich bin immer noch am berlegen welche bcher ich fr das schriftliche benutze  :Smilie: 
schwanke immer noch zwischen komplett medilearn skripte und den Prometheus natrlich fr die bilder oder fr die groen fcher die thieme klbs und fr den rest die hefte.......aaaaahhhhhhh  :Aufgepasst!: 

irgendwie denke ich immer in den heftchen ist zu wenig drin.

@miss verstndniss

also du lernst mit den zum teil groen?
aaah jetzt seh ichs gerade hast dir ein lernsemester genommen.....ich dachte schon ;)

----------


## jijichu

> ich bin immer noch am berlegen welche bcher ich fr das schriftliche benutze 
> schwanke immer noch zwischen komplett medilearn skripte und den Prometheus natrlich fr die bilder oder fr die groen fcher die thieme klbs und fr den rest die hefte.......aaaaahhhhhhh 
> 
> irgendwie denke ich immer in den heftchen ist zu wenig drin.
> 
> @miss verstndniss
> 
> also du lernst mit den zum teil groen?
> aaah jetzt seh ichs gerade hast dir ein lernsemester genommen.....ich dachte schon ;)


Persnlich empfehle ich Dir, die Medi-Learn Skripte zu nutzen und nur zur Vertiefung groe Bcher zu nehmen. Der Inhalt der Hefte erscheint zwar wenig, aber wenn Du den Inhalt aller Hefte richtig kannst, dann kannst Du gar nicht durchfallen   :hmmm...: .  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## abi07

Ich kann ja mal sagen, mit welchen Bchern ich gelernt habe: 

Anatomie: kleiner Benninghoff, Prometheus, ML-Skripte (fr Embryo), auszugsweise Trepel, Mndliches: Protokolle!!!

Biochemie: Thieme-KLB, zum Wh zwischen Mndlichem und Schriftlichem ML-Skripte

Physio: Huppelsberg, SEHR auszugsweise mal was im kleinen Silbernagel nachgeschaut, Mndliches: Protokolle + Praktikumsskript

Psycho: ML-Hefte

Bio: ML-Hefte

Physik/Chemie: nur kreuzen und "Das bringt Punkte" in den ML-Heften

Viel Erfolg bei der Vorbereitung!

----------


## Mustang

> Persnlich empfehle ich Dir, die Medi-Learn Skripte zu nutzen und nur zur Vertiefung groe Bcher zu nehmen. Der Inhalt der Hefte erscheint zwar wenig, aber wenn Du den Inhalt aller Hefte richtig kannst, dann kannst Du gar nicht durchfallen  .


na das hrt sich doch gut an  :Big Grin:

----------


## rainonmyroof

@mustang: Ja, die ML Hefte sind grossartig, hatte sie zwar nur in BC (in Anatomie zweifel ich den Sinn irgendwie an  :hmmm...: ) in Vorbereitung auf's schriftliche, Bio is sehr einfach, genau wie Anatomie, da reicht eigentlich was du in den Kursen hattest (war zumindest bei mir so), Chemie und Physik dacht ich eh, is vergebliche Mh (da hab ich noch nie was gerafft) also da nur gekreuzt. Psycho auch nur gekreuzt geht ganz gut mit logischem Denken.

Wenn man natrlich auf Nummer sicher gehen will sollt man die ML Hefte inhalieren :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 

EDIT: Physio reicht auch, dass was du fr die Klausur gelernt hast noch mal kurz durchgeschaut, alles sehr logisch und wird ja grsstenteils auch herleitbares Zeug gefragt

----------


## kathl88

ihr lieben, hab mal ne frage:


was haltet ihr von folgendem buch als kompaktbuch frs physikum?

"Das Physikum: Kompendium zum 1. Abschnitt der rztlichen Prfung: Kompendium zum 1. Abschnitt der rztlichen Prfung - mit Zugang zum Elsevier-Portal (Gebundene Ausgabe)"  (ist vom Elsevier-Verlag)

oder ist doch das Buch von Thieme "Prfungswissen Physikum" besser?


Am ersten gefllt mir soweit ich das gesehen habe, dass es zu jedem Kapitel die Original-IMPP-Fragen zur Thematik gibt.
Allerdings hab ich von vielen inhaltlichen Fehlern gelesen... Wobei ich nicht wei, ob das nur in der 1. Auflage so war. Das Buch kostet 79.95, das von Thieme 59,95!

Kann mir wer weiterhelfen? Medilearn-Skripte hab ich zwar auch, aber teilweise sind sie mir zu oberflchlich.

danke an euch!

----------


## MissGarfield83

> ihr lieben, hab mal ne frage:
> 
> 
> was haltet ihr von folgendem buch als kompaktbuch frs physikum?
> 
> "Das Physikum: Kompendium zum 1. Abschnitt der rztlichen Prfung: Kompendium zum 1. Abschnitt der rztlichen Prfung - mit Zugang zum Elsevier-Portal (Gebundene Ausgabe)"  (ist vom Elsevier-Verlag)
> 
> oder ist doch das Buch von Thieme "Prfungswissen Physikum" besser?
> 
> ...


Also das Prfungswissen Physikum ist sozusagen alle Thieme KLBs in einem - sehr kompakt, sehr gut auf den Stoff getrimmt. Mir persnlich sagt das mehr zu das "Das Erste" - enscheiden solltest du dich nach dirselbst - also mit welchem Buch du persnlich eher klar kommst  :Smilie:

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

also Physik sind so wenige Fragen im Pysikum, Viele lassen es beim Lernen ganz weg - ein Buch (noch dazu fr soviel Geld) musst du nun aber wirklich dafr nicht kaufen  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Boa ey... ich bekomm die Krise!! Diese scheiss Neuro-Anatomie Bildfragen machen mich krank :Keks: 
Reissen meinen ganzen Schnitt runter....  :kotzen: 
Da fhlt man sich direkt wie der letzte Trottel... :Nixweiss:

----------


## MissGarfield83

> Boa ey... ich bekomm die Krise!! Diese scheiss Neuro-Anatomie Bildfragen machen mich krank
> Reissen meinen ganzen Schnitt runter.... 
> Da fhlt man sich direkt wie der letzte Trottel...


Kann dir dafr nur den Fotoatlas Neuroanatomie von Deller & Sebesteny empfehlen - Topo war danach gar kein Prob mehr ... eher Systeme ;)

----------


## abi07

Der Hammer - ihr seid alle schon so superfleiig...krass. Da knnen ja nur lauter Einser rauskommen... :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Stromer

@Khiri: Physik?

Mensch wirklich, ihr lernt alle schon frs Physikum und ich hnge hier mit Biochemiestoffwechsel und Genetik ab ::-oopss: 
Das kann ja was werden!

----------


## MissGarfield83

@ Abi : Naja das nchste Semester ist bei den meisten ja auch nicht ohne - da kanns nix schaden einfach mal nicht auf der faulen Haut zu liegen - denn je mehr man frs Semester schon getan hat desto mehr Zeit hat man dann doch noch frs P lernen  :Smilie:  Dass man vielleicht auch die Vorteile einer guten Note im P ( wie Bafg-Erlass z.B. ) im Blick behlt kann auch ein Ansporn sein  :Smilie:

----------


## abi07

@Garfield: Schon klar, aber bertreibt es jetzt am Anfang nicht. Irgendwann ist dann nmlich die Luft raus - und das dann meistens in den Wochen vor dem P, wo man sich das Zeug am besten merken knnte...
Ich hatte im Oktober/November angefangen und zwar mit Biochemie. War auch das einzige Fach, das ich schon nebenher gekreuzt habe und zwischendurch deshalb auch mein bestes Fach (weil ich mir da eben noch richtig Zeit frs Lernen nehmen konnte). Im Physikum selbst war dann allerdings mndlich wie schirftlich BC das schlechteste Fach, weil es - trotz Wiederholen - einfach zu lange her war. 
Ich will damit nur sagen: Steckt nicht zu viel Energie in die Anfangszeit - im Moment lernt ihr wahrscheinlich eh uneffektiv bzw. knnt euch das nie bis zum P merken. Deswegen wrde ich am Anfang eher Grundlagen schaffen - Dinge durchgehen, die man vorher noch nie gelernt hat oder so...und mit dem "richtigen Lernen" dann erst spter anfangen. Naja, das ist meine Meinung. So wrde ich es machen, wenn ich nochmal anfangen wrde.

----------


## Mustang

@ abi

naja ich sehe es so wie missgarfield.
Nchstes Semester ist halt auch noch einiges zu tun und lieber jetzt schon vorbereiten damit man nicht mehr so viel Zeit fr die Praktikums und Seminarvorbereitung braucht und somit schon was frs bse P machen kann.
Aber ich berarbeite mich nicht nach max. 4h ist es bei mir dann auch gut momentan.
Denn bisschen die Freizeit die man jetzt noch hat will ich schon genieen sieht ja bald ganz anders aus.

Ich denke ich werde jetzt die ML Skripte nehmen sagen ja alle die seien durchweg super und bei Bedarf mit meinen groen Bchern vertiefen wenn die Zeit das her gibt.
Aber ich denke gerade als roter Faden sind die super.
ich verenn mich sonst ganz gerne mal in Details  :Big Grin:

----------


## MissGarfield83

Naja wir schreiben halt die groen 3 im Semester + PsychSoz ... darauf bereite ich mich gerade vor damit ich den groen 3 in der P Vorbereitung gleichviel Zeit widmen kann und meinen 10 Wochen Lernplan umsetzen kann. Ich weiss dass irgendwann die Luft raus ist , aber irgendwie bin ich den Druck seit dem ersten Semester gewohnt , seit dem ich kaum Freizeit hatte. Ich lerne lieber gemchlicher und dafr grndlicher und kurz vorher wird alles nochmal intensiv wiederholt - dann sitzt es auch meist  :Smilie:  Jeder hat da seinen anderen Lernstil der zu ihm passt und deswegen probier ichs mal so ... wenn ichs versiebe muss ich die Strategie nochmal berdenken ;)

----------


## tortet

Sry, aber ich sehe das wie Abi... ich habe selbst viel zu frh angefangen und am Schluss muss man dann meist alles mehrfach wiederholen und hat einfach keine Power mehr.... Das merkt man dann erst sehr deutlich, wenn man selbst kurz vor dem P steht.

Teilt Euch die Kraft gut ein, unternehmt zwischendurch was, geht zum Sport oder was Ihr sonst gern unternehmt und nehmt Euch nicht zuviel am Anfang vor... Ihr knnt nicht alles lernen und insofern ist die Note sowieso Glcksache.

Ich wrde nur raten, bereits zu Beginn schon zu kreuzen - dadurch behaltet Ihr mehr, als Ihr denkt. :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Ducana

Oja, kreuzen, kreuzen, kreuzen!!!
Bis euch das Kreuzen zum Hals raushngt, aber die Strategie wirkt Wunder!!! Viel Erfolg allen frs Semester! Haltet durch!

----------


## Mustang

Mhm mal eine blde Frage zum Kreuzen.
Wieviel Examina soll man denn zurck kreuzen?
Wenn ich jetzt langsam mit dem kreuzen Anfage und die neueren kreuze und die dann wiederhole weil ich dann halt irgendwann mal durch bin.
Dann beantworte ich doch eher die Frage weil ich sie auswendig kann anstatt mit wissen.
Sollte man deshalb jetzt wenn man am Tag den gelernten Stoff vom Vortag kreuzt eher die recht alten Fragen kreuzen und sich die neueren fr den Endspurt aufheben?

----------


## Ducana

Ich hab damals fr die Klausuren auch nebenher gekreuzt -um so ein Fazit zu haben, wo man steht. Da habe ich natrlich die neueren Examina gekreuzt, denn es kam bei uns schon vor, dass eine Aufgabe aus dem letzten Examen in EXTREM hnlicher Form gestellt wurde. Da wir z.B. in Physio 3 Klausuren schrieben, hatte man dann bis zum Ende des Semesters die Fragen fr Klausur-Thema 1 wieder vergessen und konnte dann wieder kreuzen und hat "neue" Dinge gelernt  :hmmm...: 

Durch das Kreuzen kriegt man Routine und lernt auch mit der Zeit umzugehen. Ich hatte damals an Tag 1 recht wenig Zeit, weil ich mir fr Chemie und Physik zum Rechnen viel Zeit nahm (hat sich gelohnt *freu*), aber ich wusste halt, wieviel Zeit ich habe -weil ich zu hause viel "gebt" habe. Physikum ist nochmal ein anderes Kaliber als im Semster. Die Fragen sind nicht unbedingt schwerer, aber aufgrund von Aufregung und einem riesen Pensum mit wenig Schlaf und wenig Ausgleich ist man schon gestresster als in einer "normalen" Klausur (ohne das Niveau einer Semesterklausur schmlern zu wollen, aber ich denke, ihr wisst, was ich meine).

Naja und dann kurz vorher alles bis auf die letzten 2-3 Physika x mal kreuzen und dann die letzten 2-3 Physika als Generalprobe kreuzen und schlielich im Physikum ROCKEN  :Grinnnss!: 

Konzentriert euch aber auch vorher auf die Semesterklausuren -die sind in manchen Fchern auch nicht ohne!!!! Und nach den Klausuren habt ihr im Schnitt 5 Wochen -das reicht wirklich, wenn ihr keine MASSIVEN Mngel habt. Ich bin eine Ana NIETE und habe es doch in der Zeit geschafft, ein normales Mass an Wissen anzuhufen.
Keine Panik -ihr wisst mehr als ihr denkt!!! Die Zeit ist knapp, aber mit ein bisschen Druck lernt es manchmal sogar besser  :hmmm...:    (schwacher Trost, ich wei.... habe das damals auch gehasst, wenn mir jemand sowas gesagt hat... aber im Nachhinein IST es so!!!)


PS: @mustang:
ES SIND VIELE FRAGEN, DIE MAN KREUZEN KANN -NUR KEINE SORGE, LANGWEILIG WIRD ES NICHT :-P hehe

----------


## abi07

Mhm, kommt auch drauf an, ob man erst Schriftliches oder erst Mndliches hat. Bei uns hat man halt zuerst Mndliches, deswegen habe ich bis dahin nur sehr wenig gekreuzt (wie gesagt, eigentlich nur am Anfang ein bisschen BC) und mich eher aufs Mndliche konzentriert, was auch gut geklappt hat. 
Danach hatte ich noch genau zwei Wochen frs Schriftliche und habe jeweils vormittags zur Originalprfungszeit einen Tag von einem Examen durchgekreuzt, die letzten beiden Tage dann noch die "Sorgenkinder" themenweise. D.h. ich habe die aktuellsten 6 Examina gekreuzt und ein paar wenige Sachen themenweise. Hat auch gut geklappt. 
Fazit: Wenn man zuerst Schriftliches hat, wird man sicher im Vorfeld mehr kreuzen, und auch bei umgekehrter Konstellation ist mehr Kreuzen als bei mir okay, aber ich wrde mich nicht total aufs Kreuzen fixieren. Ich wei, da gehen die Meinungen extrem auseinander und ich hatte zum Schluss auch Panik, dass ich zu wenig gekreuzt habe - aber dadurch, dass ich ja vorher schon die Mndliche hatte, hatte ich grundstzlich (zumindest theoretisch) ja schon alles gelernt und musste nur noch die kleinen Fcher machen und eben Examina durchkreuzen. Und in zwei Wochen kommt man echt gut ins Kreuzen rein...

----------


## Ducana

Klar, das Kreuzen macht als direkte Vorbereitung nur frs Schrifliche Sinn. Wenn man das Mndliche schon hinter sich hat -dann hat man ja alles schon gelernt- kann man auch wild kreuzen.

Das Kreuzen ersetzt natrlich KEIN Lernen, aber es hilft einem, mit der Situation in der Prfung etwas vertrauter zu werden, und ja, manchmal kann man die ein oder andere Frage auch beantworten, weil man so ne hnliche vorher gekreuzt hat  :Top: 

Macht am besten eine Mischung zwischen Lernen und Kreuzen. Das ist am erfolgreichsten!! Das Physikum ist ein Hrde, aber man muss kein Crack sein, um ne realistische Chance zu haben!!! Und das sagt jemand, der nicht wirklich dolle die Semesterklausuren gepackt hat, keine Panik -hab auch die ein oder andere Zweitklausur geschrieben!!  :Blush:  Schriftlich trotzdem sofort geschafft!!!

Macht Euer Bestes und dann wird das schon werden!!  ::-dance:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@Garfield- also mit Systemen hatte ich gar kein Problem... die Fragen dazu fand ich auch ganz ok.. Aber die Bildfragen.... :Woow:  Hab immer noch ein Trauma... :dagegen:  :Hh?:

----------


## Mustang

Danke fr die Ausfhrlichen Antworten.
Ich hab zuerst das Schriftliche.

Werde es einfach machen wie Medilearn es empfielhlt. Damit hats ja bei vielen geklappt  :Smilie: 
Also vormittags Lernen nachmittag Stoff des Vortag gelernten kreuzen und zum schlu hin wenn man alles durch hat dann die neusten Examina kreuzen.

Hatte nur irgendwo mal gelesen man sollte nicht soweit zurck gehen weil die Fragen doch eher an die aktuellste Fragen angelehnt sind.

----------


## Ducana

Klar, nicht die ollen Dinger aus den 90ern fr die Vorbereitung nutzen, aber grad in Ana oder so fand ich es hilfreich, viel mehr zu kreuzen -und in Ana hat sich in den letzten Jahren auch nicht mehr viel Grundlegendes gendert, sodass das teilweise sogar up-to-date war!

----------


## yuh11

hallo,
ich habe schon angefangen mit dem medilearn skripten zu lernen. ich dachte die planung die man erstellen konnte deckt sich komplett mit den heften. jetzt wollte ich physio durcharbeiten aber zellphysiologie und danach blut konnte ich in den heften nicht finden. sind ja nur 6. 
das erste fngt irgendwie mit niere an. :Oh nee...: 

lieg ich jetzt falsch, oder soll ich mir einfach ein lehrbuch selber aussuchen und daraus lernen.

zu hlf!!!

danke

----------


## Mustang

mhm zellphysio wei ich jetzt nicht genau wo es ist.
die physiohefte habe ich noch nicht.
aber blut findest du bei den biochemieskripten und ich glaub das gibt es nicht nocheinmal bei den physioskripten.

ich hab gestern mal zur vorbereitung auf das kommende semester das nieren kapitel im huppelsberg mehr oder weniger "durchgearbeitet".
Und heute mal 30 fragen gekreuzt bei examen-online.
sind gerade mal knapp 46 % prozent rausgekommen  :Aufgepasst!: 
aber ich hab mal wieder gemerkt ich hasse rechenaufgaben, die hatte ich alle falsch ;)

----------


## Mera1412

Ich sagte mir schon vorher, dass ich dieses Forum nicht durchlesen sollte, aber dann hab ichs doch getan @_@ ein FEHLER >_> 
Jetzt macht ihr mich total kirre, sag ich euch...Oh mann, ihr lernt schon, und ich faule Socke hnge seit ber 3 Wochen hier rum und spiele Playstation und schau fern  :Grinnnss!: 

Naja, ich wollt den "alten Hasen" hier was fragen, nmlich: Whrend des Semesters hab ich fr Physio meistens mit dem Silbernagl und dem Schmidt gelernt (aber dabei nicht unbedingt alles gelesen, weil ich so ne Schnarchnase bin  :schnarch...: ). Aber frs Physikum werde ICH ganz bestimmt nicht die Zeit haben, die fetten Schinken durchzuarbeiten...isses dumm, frs Physikum den Huppelsberg zu nehmen, obwohl man nie damit gearbeitet hatte???

Fr Biochemie dachte ich, auch den Kurzlehrbuch zu nehmen, aber ich glaub, der Horn sollte reichen, den mag ich irgendwie auch ^^

Und Anatomie ist echt mein aller grtes Problem: auer fr Histo hab ich nicht einmal in ein Lehrbuch geschaut (hab den Moll zuhause liegen, aber da fehlen mir die Bilder  :Grinnnss!:  ) Wir hatten immer nur mndliche Prfungen und da hatten die Promethen fr mich GEREICHT (Glck mit den Prfern, Glck mit den Fragen, Glck IN ALLEM) 
Fr die Klausur am Ende hab ich nichtmal gelernt...hab diese mini ML Skripte zum mitnehmen durchgelesen und ein wenig gekreuzt und hatte "erhofft" durchzufallen, hab aber irgendwie bestanden  :was ist das...?: 

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie bel es mit meiner Methode aussieht  ::-angel: 


Ich wrd am liebsten auch die ML Skripte nehmen, aber dafr fehlt leider das ntige Kleingeld  :Blush:  und gebraucht find ich die irgendwie nicht ^^

----------


## Laelya

also gebrauchte findest du zum beispiel auch bei amazon  :Smilie: 

mit welcher art du lernst ist im endeffekt deine entscheidung...sich jetzte eine andere lernstrategie auszudenken oder eine andere einreden zu lassen ist vielleicht der falsche weg

in den bchern die du hast steht ja nichts falsches drin und der prometheus hat ja auch nicht nur bildchen sondern viel text

du solltest in der anfangsphase einfach mal schauen wie weit du mit deinem wissen kommst....also wenn du dir jetzt zum bsp eine ana theme raussucht und das im prometheus lernst und dann dazu kreuzt siehst du ob und welche lcke bestehen....die man dann ausgleichen kann

beim kreuzen unbedingt die kommentare lesen...fragen des impp zielen meistens immer auf das gleiche ab  :Big Grin: 

also keine panik, genie die semesterferien und mach dich anfang april ans lernen dann hast noch 5 monate...und das ist mehr als genug.....

----------


## Mustang

@ mera

mach dir mal kein Stress  :Smilie: 
ich hab auch nicht wirklich angefangen. Bei uns geht es halt schon bernchste Woche los und da bereit ich mich nur schon bissel vor. 
Aber so effektiv ist es auch nicht  :Smilie:  da gibt es dann doch immer wieder sachen die interesantr sind wie die playsi oder hnliches.

Naja wenn du die Themen schon mal mehr oder weniger gelernt hast dann kannst du schon recht gut mit dem klb arbeiten. aber jetzt extra noch ein Anatomie Buch wie die duale Reihe zu kaufen? Ich wei ja nich wie dein Semester aussieht aber ich knnte die jetzt parallel nicht durcharbeiten.
Evtl nimmst du die medilearn Skripte plus die prometheus Bnde.
Finde im prometheus steht schon viel drin! Klare nicht jedes super Detail aber das was wichtig ist aufjedenfall und zum Teil sogar darber hinaus.

Also nicht nervs werden jetzt ist doch echt noch genug Zeit!
Wegen den hefftchen schau doch mal bei eBay oder bei euch an der Uni am schwarzen Brett.
Bei uns hngt nach dem Physikum alles voll von bucherangeboten!

----------


## Linda-Lou

Ich kotze. Absolute Panikattacke.
Hab gestern schon geheult  :Big Grin: 
Geht gar nicht...
Halt mich an Physik auf... Jaja, ich wei, sind nur 20 Fragen, aber a)hab ich mir vorgenommen n gutes Physikum zu machen und noch wichtiger b) ich wills endlich mal verstehen!!!! Ich hab seit der 8ten Klasse so ne Mathe Phobie, weil mein Lehrer mich damals richtig krass runtergemacht hat o.O
Dann hab ich krankheitsbedingt lang gefehlt und mir fehlen viele Basics. 
Ich les das dann und wenn man Physio hatte, denkt man(also ich:p) ja okay, doch ganz interessant, hab ich eigtl verstanden und Formeln sollten gehn.

Dann versuch ich was zu rechnen(jetzt nich schwarze Reihe)
und BBM.... schweiausbruch, Kopfschmerzen, keinen Plan, 0%....

Ich hab mir im ersten so den Arsch abgelernt um Physik zu bestehen. Hab auch auf Anhieb bestanden, aber knapp.

Bin so verdammt deprimiert.
Hab mich vorhin drangesetzt dann alles schreiend weggeschmissen  :Big Grin: 

Menno. 
Ich wills doch nur rechnen knnen  :Frown:  Bin einfach zu bld fr das Studium.

Wenn ich jetzt seh, was nchstes Sem noch auf mich zukommt, will ich sofort Bckereifachverkuferin werden.

ICH HASSE MEIN LEBEN  :Big Grin:

----------


## Linda-Lou

Ach. Und Chemie ist noch schlimmer.Dummme Sache. An Chemie werd ich mich auch noch aufhalten, einfach als Grundlage fr BC. Mein Hirn rennt weg.

----------


## Laelya

darf ich die bei Chemie einen tipp geben?

Kreuz da wirklich einfach mal examina....bei chemie wird immer nach dem gleichen gefragt....erkenne proteinogene as (die kann man auswendig lernen, am besten zeichnen lernen, dann ist das kein problem)
erkenne funktionelle gruppen und erkenne dadurch die eigenschaften.

bei chemie kann ich dir den zeeck ans herz legen, der ist sehr einfach geschrieben und versteht auch jeder denke ich.
Ich hatte chemie lk, daher ist es nicht ganz so schwer....aber wie gesagt, jetzt schon panikattacken zu kriegen ist viel zu frh....
schnapp dir mal die mediscript cd und schau dir chemie fragen an, les dir die kommentare dazu durch und mach dir stichpunkte

bei physik ist es hnlich.
wir haben im letzten examen festgestellt, dass es nur so 10 basicsformeln sind, die man anwenden knnen muss, ansonsten verlangen sie umrechnungsformeln von SI einheiten,
schau mal in den Physikum Frhjahrs thread ein paar seiten vor, da haben wir die formeln alle aufgelistet
ansonsten knnte ich dir auch die wichtigsten hier reinschreiben

die versuch dann mal anzuwenden, du wirst sehen es geht  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mustang

Hey Laelya weit du noch auf welcher Seite die Formeln sind?
Ich finde sie irgendwie nicht.
Super Tip!   :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Laelya

ich fg einfach mal ein, was wir dort geschrieben haben  :Big Grin: 

*tortet:*
Also: W = I * U * t (die Deltas hab ich weggelassen)
C = (Epsilon*A)/d (Kapazitt)
R = rho(spez. Widerstand) *l/A
Teff = Tph*Tb(Tph+Tb)
L = 10 lg (I/Io) (sry, banal)
Q = C U
Q = C T (Wrmekapazitt mal DeltaT)
c = lambda * ny
p = Strmungswiderstand * Volumenstrke
Hebelgesetz

Dazu natrlich Hagen-Poisseulle, Lambert-Beer, manchmal vant Hoffsche Gleichung. 

*Laelya:*
SI einheiten sollte man auch kennen
Erdbeschleunigung, Dichte von Wasser (achtung mit den einheiten), Schallgeschwindigkeit, Lichtgeschwindigkeit

Schne umrechnungen von N, W, J, Pa *g* das kann mich manchmal wahnsinnig machen, bentigen wir aber auch bei Physio

und was sie sehr lieben
alpha, beta +, beta -, gamma strahlung
Positronenstrahlung, Photonen, Rntgenstrahlung
Gewicht von Elektron, Positron,Proton, Neutron (sollte ja nicht zu schwer sein )

joarh das ist das was mir auf die schnelle einfllt

----------


## MaGe

Vielen Dank an Laelya!

Mmh, aber lernt ihr echt schon alle so viel?
Ich hab jetzt erstmal die Ferien genossen, fast nix getan, um ausgeruht ins neue Semester zu starten. Jetzt lese ich das hier und hab doch etwas Angst, das alles falsch eingeschtzt zu haben. Vielleicht finden sich hier ja noch ein paar, die so faul waren wie ich?!  :Blush:

----------


## abi07

Macht euch doch jetzt noch keinen Kopf wegen der kleinen Fcher! Konzentriert euch lieber auf die groen Brocken - das hilft dann auch frs Mndliche. Die kleinen kann man zur Not auch nur kreuzen, falls die Zeit dann doch knapp wird. Ich wei, am Anfang ist man total perfektionistisch und will jedes Detail lernen, um jeden Punkt rauszuholen - aber das wird sich noch ndern. 

Und vielleicht habt ihr Glck: Nachdem in unserem Physikum extrem viele Rechenaufgaben dran waren, werden es bei euch vielleicht wieder etwas weniger...

----------


## Laelya

@MaGe:
nun mal keine Panik schieben  :Big Grin: 
ich mach noch bis zum 12 April Urlaub *g*
und fang dann erst langsam an zu lernen, wenn das neue Semester beginnt...soweit vorlernen kann man eh nicht...das vergisst man wieder alles

Effektik sind nachher sowieso eher die Wochen vor dem Examen  :Big Grin: 

also genie das Frhlingswetter
viele Sichten doch gerade auch erstmal den Stoff

----------


## Gast26092018

hmm...also ich werde erst im Mai richtig losstarten, zumal ich im April noch einen Monat KPP ableisten muss :was ist das...?: 

Macht ihr euch eigentlich euren eigenen Lernplan? oder verwendet ihr den Medi-Learn Lernplaner?

----------


## MissGarfield83

@ maximus : Werde versuchen mich so halbwegs an den Plan von medilearn im Prfungswissen zu halten - alles weitere wird eh von den Kursen im nchsten Semester bestimmt ...  :Smilie:  Physio ist intensiv jetzt schon dran, was wohl eher daran lag dass das Powerlernen letztes Semester eher Bulimielernen war und ichs gerne begreifen wrde um nicht in der mndlichen auf dem Schlauch zu stehen .. zumal bald auch Physioklausur ansteht ...

----------


## Gast26092018

Ich werde mir morgen mal dieses Buch "Prfungswissen Physikum" zu gemte fhren und dann entscheiden ob ich es kaufe :Blush: 
Bei mir steht Anatomie an erster Stelle, in Hd haben wir Ana nur im ersten Semester...ist also sehr lange her bei mir, msste es dringend wiederholen.

----------


## MissGarfield83

> Ich werde mir morgen mal dieses Buch "Prfungswissen Physikum" zu gemte fhren und dann entscheiden ob ich es kaufe
> Bei mir steht Anatomie an erster Stelle, in Hd haben wir Ana nur im ersten Semester...ist also sehr lange her bei mir, msste es dringend wiederholen.


Auch auf die Gefahr dass ich mich wiederhole - tolles Buch, tolles Buch ( so begeistert wie ich bin knnte man ja echt meinen ich krieg was dafr ... )

----------


## Mustang

Danke Laelya fr die Formeln!

Mhm die Meinungen gehen anscheinend stark auseinander wegen dem Prfungswissen Physikum.
Aber am Ende ist es eh immer Subjektiv so eine Buchsache.
Wunder mich nur das da anscheinend recht viele Fehler drin sein sollen in den KLBs hlt sich das doch auch in Grenzen.

----------


## Laelya

bitte bitte
werde ja auch hier aktiv sein, da ich ja im herbst auch noch mal dran bin  :Frown: 

aber ich besuche den medi learn kurs vom 7.6-13.7 und bin gespannt wie es dann luft.

werde natrlich nicht unvorbereitet in den kurs starten. da ich das sichten und durcharbeiten der ml skripte ja schon zum letzten physikum gemacht habe, starte ich am 12.4 direkt mit dem lernen....aber ich lass es ruhig angehen und stress mich nicht  :Smilie: 

die skripte sind fr mich echt ein traum, auf einmal wurde bc mein lieblingsfach, in dem ich die meisten punkte geschafft habe  :Woow: 
also wenigstens in der vorbereitung....bei mir wichen die gekreuzten prozente im vorfeld weit von denen im P ab.....aber bei mir liegt es anscheinend an der prfungssituation und dem druck....daher auch die entscheidung fr den kurs  :Big Grin:

----------


## Medico88

Ganz interessant zu lesen, wie der eine oder andere hier vorgeht !

Ich kenne zwei Leute, die dieses Buch "Prfungswissen Physikum" haben, wobei der eine es wegen der bersicht so toll findet und der andere nicht wirklich damit klar kommt. Es kommt eben auf den individuellen Lernstil an... zur Not eben auf Altbewhrtes setzen.
Und das Kreuzen nicht vergessen  :Grinnnss!: 
Vor allem bei Psycho...  :Meine Meinung: 

@ Laelya
Ein herzliches Dankeschn auch von mir fr die Formeln in Physik ! Echt toll !
So bersichtlich kann man Physik (  :Love:  ) darstellen  :hmmm...:  Groes Lob von mir  :Smilie:

----------


## Laelya

ich hab zb auch in bc die kreislufe kurz und knapp auf merkkarten um sie nicht zu vergessen *g*
manchmal bringt es etwas, sachen zusammen zu schreiben

----------


## Mustang

@Laelya

Oh hab eben erst gemerkt das du ja dieses Frhjahr schon dran warst.
Tut mir leid fr dich.
Hast du echt so ein Prfungsstress? Also hats gar nicht an dem Wissen gelegen sondern einfach nur daran das du zu nervs warst?
Das ist dann extrem rgerlich, ich kenn das wenn man eigentlich die Antwort wei aber am Ende dann doch was falsches gekreuzt hat kam bei mir aber zum Glck nur einmal vor und bin deswegen aber auch nicht durch die Klausur gefallen.

Naja dann halt zusammen mit uns im August.
Du hast ja nur mit dem Medi Learn Skripten fr das Schriftliche gelernt meine ich gelesen zu haben oder?

LG

----------


## Laelya

naja war ja nicht mein erster versuch  :Blush: 
und davor hatte ich nur mit lehrbcher gelernt und es ging mal sowas von gar nicht, da ich einfach nicht abschtzen konnte, was ich wissen muss

und die ml skripte sind fr mich wie ein wunder...hat mir viele themen und fcher nher gebracht wo ich bisher nur auswendig gelernt hatte
daher war es fr mich selbst ein totaler schock, dass die prozente so wenig waren

aber ja ich fhre es nicht auf das wissen zurck, denn zu hause habe ich die alten examina mit weit ber 60 prozent gekreuz und auch F/09 und H/09 hab ich dann mit an die 70 gekreuzt, und ein wenig drber, also alles sehr komisch fr mich gelaufen

ich lege bei dem kurs sehr viel wert auf die prfungsvorbereitung und den psychologischen beistand....das wird mir vllt mein studium retten, ansonsten bin ich verloren  :Nixweiss:

----------


## deyhim

Hallo,

Ich bin leider im schriftlichen durchgefallen und belege mir die Medilearn-Kurse in Marburg zu machen.
Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit den Kursen bzw. habt ihr was davon gehrt?
Ich habe nur noch meinen letzten Versuch und wrde alles tun um zu bestehen

----------


## Laelya

@deyhim:
hab mich auch fr den kurs angemeldet, da es auch mein letzter versuch ist
mach dem vom 7.6-13.7 in oberweimar, weil ich denke, dass man da absolut nicht abgelenkt wird

hab bisher nur gutes gehrt und die statistik spricht fr die kurse und auch was man von der uni gttingen(?) gelesen spricht dafr....die haben die kurse dort doch versuchsweise an der uni direkt gehabt, und da ist dann keiner (!) durchgefallen

ich denke wirklich, dass sich die kurse lohnen
gerade fr jemanden, der schon alles andere ausprobiert hat (wie mich *g*)

----------


## deyhim

Vielen Dank fr die schnelle Antwort.

Ich habe mich auch fr den Kurs vom 7.6-13.7 in Oberweimar angemeldet und hoffe wirklich ,dass die Kurse uns helfen wrden.Ich kann den Stress nicht mehr aushalten....
Ich komme brigens auch aus Berlin.Anscheinend sitzen wir im selben Boot(letzter Versuch und die Kurse...)
Was die Statistik angeht,die sieht in Gttingen echt super aus aber in Marburg nicht sooo super aber trotzdem!
Soweit ich mitbekommen habe,drfen wir die Kurse aber nicht in Gttingen machen,sondern NUR in Marburg(da wir nicht dort angeschrieben sind)
Was mich verunsichert ist die Statistik in Marburg da sie nicht besonders aktuell ist.........aber was solls.Wir ziehen das durch dann klappts auch hoffentlich. :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 
Kessnst du Leute,die die Kurse selbst gemacht haben?

----------


## Laelya

auch aus berlin, na wunderbar  :Big Grin: 
knnte man ja berlegen ob man gemeinsam hin fhrt
dann kennt man wenigstens schon jemanden

direkt leute kenne ich keine
aber ich habe halt hier im forum von leuten gelesen, die welche kannten, die den kurs besucht haben und gesagt haben "Wenn ich den kurs nicht gehabt htte, wre ich durchgefallen"

mir gehts prinzipiell nur noch ums bestehen....da ich einfach nicht geext werden will und medizin mein traum ist

wenn es medi learn zustzlich noch schafft mich so ruhig zu bekommen, dass noch ne drei bei rauskommt, bin ich extra froh  :Big Grin:

----------


## deyhim

Das sehe ich genauso.Wenn es so weit ist,knnten wir gemeinsam hinfahren und hoffentlich auch gemeinsam bestehen :Grinnnss!: 
Hier ist meine Email da ich wahrscheinlich nicht so oft hier on gehen werde.
Wir schaffen das!!!
deyhimberlin@yahoo.de

----------


## Laelya

prima...hast post von mir  :Big Grin: 

wir schaffen das schon, bin fest davon berzeugt
ich werde allerdings natrlich schon vorher anfangen zu lernen...der stoff ist noch einigermaen im kopf, sodass ich dann zu semesterbeginn ebenfalls jeden tag ein skript wiederholen werde....

was war denn schlimmes fach im schriftlichen?

----------


## amandaxy

Hallo,

also, ich muss ehrlich sagen, wenn ich zwei- oder dreimal durchgefallen wre, wrde ich mit "richtigen Bchern" lernen um sicher zu gehen. Und mit den ML Heften wrde ich es so hanhaben, dass ich sie nur als roten Faden benutzen wrde. 

Ihr habt jetzt ein ganzes Semester Zeit, da wrde ich mir das mit der Bcherfall beim 3. Versuch nochmal berlegen.

----------


## Laelya

ich hab schon zweimal nur mit bchern gelernt, und es hat nicht geklappt ^.^
und mit medi learn hat es viel viel besser geklappt....ich denke, dass muss jeder so machen wie er es fr richtig hlt

----------


## catgamer

Ich bin auch im Herbst(sofern ich die 2. Physioklausur packe) dabei und habe schon einen tierischen Respekt vor dem Physikum, wenn ich gehrt habe, wie schwer jetzt gewesen ist und das sich die Physika eines Jahres ja aneinander orientieren.
Oh wei , hoffentlich hat man mit uns dann ein Einsehen und macht es etwas Angenehmer.

Aber mehr als lernen kann man ja eh nicht und wenn es nicht im Herbst sein soll, dann vielleicht im Frhjahr 2011.

----------


## mausimhausograus

...wie schwer jetzt gewesen ist und das sich die Physika eines Jahres ja aneinander orientieren....

hi cat,also wenn ich den reden einer freundin glauben schenken darf,ist das frhphysikum immer das schwerere der beiden.
und angesichts der doch vielen besteher ist das herbstdingens 
(kann es noch nicht aussprechen :Blush: ) 
doch wohl zu packen! :Top: 

nuja, jedenfalls sitz ich nu daheim vor meinen umzugskisten,knack mit den fingern(sorry),knirsch mit den zhnen und kanns kaum erwarten,dat ganze rumgerume hinter mich zu bringen.
stichtag zum lernstart ist der 15.april.
muss nur noch histotestat dies semester hinter mich bringen ,ansonsten scheinfrei. :Grinnnss!: 
dat wird dat wird dat wird ....  (nix? ::-oopss: )

----------


## bluerain

Also, ich muss sagen, die Medilearn Hefte sind fr einen berblick und auch fr die Schriftliche echt hilfreich. Frs Mndliche muss ich sagen ist es echt Prfer-abhngig und meiner Meinung und Erfahrung nach nicht ausreichend.  :Nixweiss: 

Ich wei nicht wie vollgestopft das Semester an eurer Uni noch ist (an der RUB hat man in der ersten Semesterhlfte noch Biochemie-Praktikum und die Klausur dazu, die Neuro-Klausur, eine mndliche in Psycho und in der zweiten Semesterhlft ist dann nur noch POL (einmal die Woche), so dass man da ausreichend Zeit zum lernen hat.

Diese Zeit zum lernen sollte man auch nutzen, auer man denkt sich (so wie ich), ist ja noch Zeit, und stellt pltzlich fest, dass nur noch 5 Wochen bis zum Physikum sind. Das reicht definitiv nicht. 

Dann kann man zwar im Schnelldurchlauf die Medilearn-Hefte durchgehen, hoffen das was hngen bleibt und eventuell hat man noch ein paar Miuten zum kreuzen. Damit schafft man das schriftliche eventuell (wenn man ein guter kreuzer ist), aber beim mndlichen kann man leider seine Defizite in den einzelnen Fchern nicht so ausgleichen, und wenn man dann noch ein Blackout hat...

Fakt ist, man steht unter einem enormen Druck, ist aufgeregt und angespannt, und wenn man dann nicht ausreichend vorbereitet ist bekommt man das Ergebnis :"Es tut mir Leid Frau ..., Sie haben mit "nicht ausreichend" leider nicht bestanden."

Ich mchte euch damit nich verrckt machen, aber das sind meine Erfahrungen jetzt vom Frhjahrs Physikum. 

Ich wrde also empfehlen so frh wie mglich in dem Semester anfangen zu lernen, damit man auch noch Zeit zum wiederholen hat, und bt fr die Mndliche. Tragt euch gegenseitig Themen vor, kreuzt fr das schriftliche. Und wenn ich keine Ahnung von Physik oder Chemie habt, lasst die relativ kleinen Themen weg, wenn ihr wisst, dass ihr die anderen gut knnt. Und notfalls kann man mit Psycho die Punkte reinholen...

----------


## Gast26092018

hmm...also ich fange erst im Mai so richtig mit dem Lernen an. Habe mich jetzt doch fr den Medi-Learn Lernplan entschieden...ich hoffe ich kann mich auch daran halten :Blush: 
Das Physikum wird mich so viel Geld kosten :was ist das...?:  die ganzen Medi-Learn Skripte, Prfungswissen Physikum (obwohl ich ganz genau wei dass ich dieses Buch niemals ganz durcharbeiten werde, aber ich musste es kaufen um mein Gewissen zu beruhigen :Blush:  :was ist das...?: ), dann brauch ich noch Zugang zu Examen online (40 Euro) Examen online wird von Heidelberg nicht lizenziert :was ist das...?:  Ich habe versucht mit meiner Campuslizenz einen Zugangsschlssel von der Fakultt Mannheim zu bekommen, aber nix da "Das ist nur fr unsere Studente" Elende Penner :bhh:  die Mannheimer scheinen vergessen zu haben, dass ihre Fakultt ohne die Hilfe Heidelbergs berhaupt nicht existieren wrde...wie knnen die es wagen so mit mir umzugehen? :was ist das...?:  :hmmm...: 
Naja, ich muss es nun aus eigener Tasche bezahlen.

Was brauch ich noch? Oh einen "Lernstuhl" fr meinen Schreibtisch, mein momentaner Stuhl ist nicht so kompfortabel, nicht so gut fr meinen Rcken :Blush:  
Naja, mal sehen :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Mustang

@maximus007

Die Kosten fr den ganzen Kaffee hast du noch vergessen ;)

----------


## papiertiger

Ach Maximus, so teuer wirds schon nicht, man muss ja auch in die Rechnung mit einbeziehen dass grere, teurere Unternehmungen in diesem Sommer dann ziemlich wegfallen und so auch im allgemeinen das Leben jenseits des Schreibtisches tendentiell eher auf Eis liegen wird  :bhh: 

Bcher werd ich mir jetzt wohl keine mehr zulegen, mein Schreibtischstuhl passt auch, kann losgehen. Wobei.. naja. ne. nicht sofort ;) Erstmal in das heute begonnene Semester einfinden so ein bisschen. Es wurde gerade schon mit einem Bierchen auf der Schanze eingelutet, erste Wochen sind ja meistens noch so schn entspannt  ::-angel:

----------


## mausimhausograus

immer wieder spannend,wann bei anderen die sem. losgehen.
unseres fngt erst am 6. an :bhh: .
kommt mir vor als wrs noch eeewig hin,dabei nur noch 1 woche,
wahrscheinlich verdrngungsmechanismus ::-oopss: 
 :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  kann einer von euch mir ein crashbuch biochemie empfehlen,fhle mich ein wenig jenseits des aktuellen und bruchte was schnelles zum wiedereinstieg.. :Da schau ich mal nach ...: 

ansnsten schnen tach noch! ::-bee:

----------


## MissGarfield83

> immer wieder spannend,wann bei anderen die sem. losgehen.
> unseres fngt erst am 6. an.
> kommt mir vor als wrs noch eeewig hin,dabei nur noch 1 woche,
> wahrscheinlich verdrngungsmechanismus
>  kann einer von euch mir ein crashbuch biochemie empfehlen,fhle mich ein wenig jenseits des aktuellen und bruchte was schnelles zum wiedereinstieg..
> 
> ansnsten schnen tach noch!


Also ich persnlich fand das KLB von Thieme nicht schlecht - bin aber bei meiner DR geblieben. Vielleicht knnen dir andere ja noch was von Springer oder Elsevier empfehlen  :Smilie: 

Unser Semester fngt erst am 12. wieder an und ich krieg grad echt ein schlechtes Gewissen, weil ich seit dem Todesfall in meiner Fam. Anfang Mrz nichts mehr getan hab :schnarch...:  ( naja zwischendurch immer mal wieder tapfer angefangen, aber irgendwie kam immer wieder was dazwischen ... ) ... Also ran an den Speck und tapfer mit Herzphysio wieder angefangen ... auch wenn mein Hirn sich wie ein Sieb anfhlt ... heute gelesen, morgen vergessen ... uaaah  :Nixweiss:  :Traurig:

----------


## lottisworld

Ich finde so zum Wiedereinsteigen die BASICS ganz nett- eine Doppelseite pro Thema, gute Graphiken. Das Format ist auch recht handlich.
LG

----------


## Gast26092018

> @maximus007
> Die Kosten fr den ganzen Kaffee hast du noch vergessen ;)


Stimmt, und die Kosten fr die ganzen Amphetamine die ich einnehmen muss, habe ich auch auer Acht gelassen :bhh: 



> Ach Maximus, so teuer wirds schon nicht, man muss ja auch in die Rechnung mit einbeziehen dass grere, teurere Unternehmungen in diesem Sommer dann ziemlich wegfallen und so auch im allgemeinen das Leben jenseits des Schreibtisches tendentiell eher auf Eis liegen wird


hmm...stimmt auch wieder :hmmm...: 



> kann einer von euch mir ein crashbuch biochemie empfehlen,fhle mich ein wenig jenseits des aktuellen und bruchte was schnelles zum wiedereinstieg..


Also ich wrde dir das Lehrbuch "Biochemie des Menschen" von Horn empfehlen...da kann man sehr schnell reinfinden, die Texte sind sehr verstndlich (von Studenten geschrieben) :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  



> ich krieg grad echt ein schlechtes Gewissen, weil ich seit dem Todesfall in meiner Fam. Anfang Mrz nichts mehr getan hab ( naja zwischendurch immer mal wieder tapfer angefangen, aber irgendwie kam immer wieder was dazwischen ... )


Mein Beileid :Keks:  
Ich musste letztes Jahr das gleiche erfahren, als mein Vater verstorben ist...habe auch eine Weile gebraucht, um wieder reinzufinden und mich zu konzentrieren. Aber man findet irgendwann den Faden wieder. Viel Kraft!

So ich habe jetzt Zugang zu Examen online ::-stud:  Wenn ihr themenweise kreuzt, kreuzt ihr dann ab Examen 2000 bis Herbst 2008? und die letzten 3 Examinas ganz zum Schluss? oder wie macht ihr das?

----------


## MissGarfield83

Also aktuell kreuze ich alles - jedenfalls in Physio. Wr ja auch unsinnig eventuell Fragen wegzulassen die als Abwandlung in der Physio Generalklausur auftreten knnten ;) Ob es so sinnvoll ist das F09 wegzulassen beim lernen .. hmm ich weiss es nicht, denn bald hast du ja eh noch zustzlich das F10 als kreuzbares Physikum fr die Generalprobe. Mir reichen die letzten beiden ( also H09/F10 ) als Puffer + halt die Generalprobe die von unserer Uni angeboten wird. Es geht ja nicht ums sture Auswendiglernen von Kreuzfragen, eher um das passive Wissen was man damit erwirbt und die Vertiefung des Verstndnisses ... 

@maximus: Danke dir  :Smilie:

----------


## mausimhausograus

@maximus.....
also beim horn lutet  :Micro:  bei mir immer noch was von fehlern usw.um die ohren,oder hat sich das inzw. gebessert?
was das kreuzen betrifft,so spare ich mir tatschlich die letzten 3/4 examina als generalprobe auf,einen aktuelleren referenzbereich wird man anderswo ja nicht kriegen.
@missgarfield
Thieme fand ich auch nicht bel,vielleicht mach ich ne kombi aus babylffler und klb   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 
@lottisworld
das Basics kenn ich noch gar nicht,werd mal nchste woche in die unibib huschen und drin stbern  :Da schau ich mal nach ...: 

und hey missgarfield,ich glaube wirklich nicht ,da du in einer solchen situation ,in der du stecktest und sicherlich auch immer noch mit belastet bist,ein schlechtes gewissen haben musst,wenns mit dem schreibtisch nicht klappt.
kommt zeit ..kommt blder spruch,ich wei,
 :Grinnnss!: kopf hoch  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Gast26092018

> @maximus.....
> also beim horn lutet  bei mir immer noch was von fehlern usw.um die ohren,oder hat sich das inzw. gebessert?


hmm...keine Ahnung, ich habe noch die alte Auflage und lerne seit dem 2. Semester daraus. Ich habe bisher keine Fehler gefunden :Nixweiss:  aber ich bin auch nicht gerade der klgste :Grinnnss!:  Aber Biochemie habe ich immer am besten gekreuzt in den integrierten Klausuren :Nixweiss: 
Ich glaube nicht dass da berdurchschnittlich viele Fehler drin sind, in jedem Buch, das von Menschen geschrieben wurde findest du Fehler. Im Schmidt/Lang (Physio) z.B. findest du auch viele Fehler, aber trotzdem lernen die meisten daraus :Nixweiss: 
Ich finde dieses Buch sehr verstndlich und unterhaltsam geschrieben, fr mich gibt es kein besseres Biochemie Buch :hmmm...:

----------


## mausimhausograus

nuja,vielleicht wars auch nur *panikmache :Grinnnss!:  ?
nicht ,dass ich dafr anfllig wr :Blush: 
na,dann werdsch mich n woche aufraffen,
ein zwei stndchen in die ubib versinken und ein wenig querlesen :Da schau ich mal nach ...: 
ansonsten liebugel ich noch mit den medilearnskripten,auch wenn das gesamtpcklein mein portemonnaie schon recht (sehr) strapazieren wrde :Nixweiss: 
und e-bucht gibt derzeit auch nur psycho her`brummel

haaaaaaaach,is aber auch schwer.
wenns blo schon vorbei wr.... :Wand: 
ham die frhfiesiker denn wenigstens schon ihre post?

----------


## ohusa

Bin wahrscheinlich auch dabei im Herbst... :Oh nee...:  wenn das mit den Klausuren klappt, aber wird schon, hat ja immer irgendwie geklappt
Ich bin auch gerade am berlegen, ob ich mir alle Medi-Learn Hefte zulegen soll, aber die sind sooo teuer. Vielleicht will ja einer von den Frhjahrsphysikanten seine noch los werden. 

Mein Semester fngt am Dienstag wieder an. Also in weniger als einer Woche, aber egal, ich entspann mich jetzt noch ein bisschen. Stressig wirds von alleine wieder, ganz bestimmt. Auch ohne extra Physikumsvorbereitung. Ich hab noch BC II und Physio II vor mir, bin also noch sehr beschftigt vor dem P. 

Naja, ich versuch mal mich nicht zu sehr aufzuregen, mittlerweise wei man ja, dass das nichts bringt. Aber schwer ists schon, wenn man dann so Ticker sieht, dass es nicht mal mehr 5 Monate hin sind.....

Ohhhhje

----------


## amandaxy

oh man, seit ihr wirklich alle schon am lernen + kreuzen. Ich habe noch nichts gemacht. Wollte eigentlich heute anfagen...aber womit ist so viel???

----------


## mausimhausograus

@amandaxy

kann ich verstehen,sitz auch vor nem berg von wissen,
nur leider befindet er sich noch auerhalb meines schdels. :Traurig: 
einfach ransetzen und loslegen,ist leicht gesagt,
fange dann immer n zu schwimmen,so ala:

ok,jetzt 2 std histo 
nach 1/2 std:...o ahja,querverweis BC, hmh,mal gucken.....
1/2 std spter:wlz in BC rum...ach  wollt ja histo...zurck ans skript.... *leereimkopp..denkpause*
...ok,also histo  (hndereib),
 naja kreuzen wolltste ja auch,nee spter...
histo...
ach mensch,kein bock  :Oh nee...: 
.....also ana...wlz 10 min im prometheus,
och nee muskeln,jetzt nich.....
wecker klingelt,2 std rum.
 :Wand: schlechtes gewissen,bauchgrummeln :Wand: ,
pause weglassen?
...n...her mit der schoki :Blush: 
....hmh,ok...aaaaalso noch mal von vorn..histo...
(oder physio,bc,
ana,psy.....
aaaaaaaarg :Blush: 

also ganz entspannte :schnarch...:  ostern, danach gehts los.
ich fang mit histo (weil noch testat) an,
parallel les ich ml skript chemie,danach physik,als reine kurzwiederholung.
sozusagen ohne stress.
wenn die 2 abgehakt,fang ich mit bc an (weil lnger her).
hab mir den ml planer auf meine fassung umgeschrieben,zeitplan bleibt gleich,fcherinhalt auch,nur reihenfolge gendert...

----------


## amandaxy

oh das kenn ich
wenn ich anfangen will, wechsele ich nach 10 min das Fach dann das Thema dann meine Lernstrategie, erst nehm ich mir vor nur aus bchern zu lernen dann denke ich ah ne doch lieber kurz notizen dazu machen, dann denke ich physikum verschieben, oder oder oder, ziemliches durcheinander.... bin aber beruhigt, dass ich nicht die einzige bin. Habe grad mal eben pankreas histo erst gelernt also verstehen und danach mir eine zusammenfassung geschrieben. so dass ich diesen abschnitt nicht mehr im lllmann nachlesen muss. Ich mache halt grad noch kpp.. daher wenig zeit immoment

----------


## mausimhausograus

also ich denk ,das machst du schon gut so,auch wenn jeder na klar seinen eigenen stil hat.
frher musste(!) ich immer erst rausschreiben,konnte nie von getipptem lernen,jetzt gehts auch anders.
ich histo habe ich eine ca 30 seitige stichwortiste...betrifft v.a die ganzen kleinfeinheiten bei llli,muss ich dann nicht erst mhsm wieder suchen.
ansonsten hock ich vor unserem onlinemikroskopierdings und versuch gelesenes gleich zu visualisieren und laut zu repetitieren.
ein vernnftiger satz zu jedem laut ausgesprochen hilft mir beim merken.

lg :Grinnnss!:

----------


## amandaxy

also, ich kann schon aus bchern direkt lernen, nur ist es ebend sehr mhsam das buch zu wiederholen. ICh habe, wenn ich dann endlich fertig bin, in histo leber-galle-pankreas so 5-6 bltter beschrieben, in llle sind es 21 Seiten, also ich spar die hlfte der zeit und ich kann es nachdem ich es geschrieben habe auch eigentlich ganz gut. Hab mal grad son bisschen in der schwarzen reihe gelesen, und mit dem llle-wissen kann man sogar schon physiologie fragen beantworten. Fhle mich jetzt besttigt mit derf renate zu lernen.

----------


## mausimhausograus

also bei uns ist llli ein muss (schon weil vor ort),mit ihr besteht man sogar die anaseminare ...
nur gut,dass sie nicht mehr im mndl.physikum prft,das wre seeeeeeeeeeeehr detailliert geworden *wedelmithand
mit llli schafft man bio zellgrula auch spielend,
multikompatibel ,die gute :Grinnnss!: 

hab mir vorsichtshalber ihr bchlein der 3. auflage geholt,mu ja up to date bleiben.
wrd mir ansonsten auch gern alle bcher neu kaufen,suche noch hnderingend einen sponsor ,oder spendablen heiratswiligen ptienten der
lteren generation, der nix gegen kleine kruterexperimente (vorzugsweise letaler art) am lebenden objekt einzuwenden hat....beim lotto ist ja nix zu holen.
somit also bib.
vielleicht reservier ich mir so einen kleinen lernglaskasten bei uns.mal sehen.
lg

----------


## ohusa

Irgendwie mag ich die Renate nicht so gern. Schon das Format ihres Buches ist so komisch klein und die Schrift auch. Da gefllt mir der Ulfig schon viel besser. Damit habe ich auch meinen Histo-Schein ergattert und hoffe, dass er frs Physikum reicht...
Sonst muss ich die Renate doch noch rauskramen  :dagegen:

----------


## jijichu

> Irgendwie mag ich die Renate nicht so gern. Schon das Format ihres Buches ist so komisch klein und die Schrift auch. Da gefllt mir der Ulfig schon viel besser. Damit habe ich auch meinen Histo-Schein ergattert und hoffe, dass er frs Physikum reicht...
> Sonst muss ich die Renate doch noch rauskramen


Ulfig reicht m.E.n. vollkommen aus!

----------


## mausimhausograus

dann seid ihr zu beneiden... :hmmm...: 
histobuchwahl ist uns natrlich freigestellt,aber gefragt wird letztendlich v.a. nach kleingedrucktem aus llli...bisweilen mhsam an detail :Keks: 
genauso wie es ohne prometheus auch kaum geht...

----------


## jijichu

> dann seid ihr zu beneiden...
> histobuchwahl ist uns natrlich freigestellt,aber gefragt wird letztendlich v.a. nach kleingedrucktem aus llli...bisweilen mhsam an detail
> genauso wie es ohne prometheus auch kaum geht...


Wenn Du Details und Kleingedrucktes willst empfehle ich den Sobotta Histologie  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## papiertiger

der Vorteil am Llle ist aber, dass er sich trotz Detailreichtum angenehm liest ;)



Was die ganze "bei uns besteht man aber nur mit dem und dem Buch was der Prof selber geschrieben hat" Geschichte angeht.. dickes "Naja".

Selbst hab ich zumindest das Kopftestat bei Schumi hchstpersnlich auch berlebt, ber- und bestanden ohne jemals einen Blick in seinen Prometheus geworfen zu haben. 


Also, es mag durchaus sein, dass es von Vorteil sein kann, die Schwerpunkte seiner Prfer, die sich ja sicher auch in ihren Bchern dann durchschlagen, zu kennen.. ggf. ist das fr die 1 im mndlichen P dann auch obligat.  Aber zum reinen Bestehen muss das nicht sein. Und dem IMPP sind unispezifische Spezialitten eh schnurz. ;)

Wrde persnlich immer mit dem Buch lernen, mit dem ICH am besten klarkomme.

----------


## Lizard

Sehe das genau so!
Ich habe auch ohne Schmidt/LANG oder gar dem kleinen LANG Physiologie bestanden, obwohl wir etwa 80 mal darauf hingewiesen wurden,dass der LANG natrlich das beste Physiobuch ist und alle anderen schlechter sind oder abschreiben  :Keks:

----------


## ohusa

Da hab ich ja Glck, dass bei uns fast keine Profs Bcher schreiben. Mir fllt grad nur Psycho Kasten ein. Aber die Schwarze Reihe Psychologie hatte ich eh schon und die find ich auch ganz gut zu lesen. Aber ich hab mich geweigert, die neueste Auflage zu kaufen, auch wenn Kasten meinte, dass die so viel toller sei und dass er dann auch noch 5 pro verkauftem Buch kriegt... :bhh: 
In den andren Fchern fllt mir so spontan keiner ein, der sein eigenes Buch geschrieben hat und darauf besteht.

----------


## mausimhausograus

:Hh?: hmh,
dachte ja ich htte die wesentliche bcherfrage inzw abgehakt,aber 
uu :Nixweiss: ,
da fllt mir noch mibio ein.
bei uns eine vl vor dm physikum ohne klausur,aber wissensgrundlage.
kennt einer von euch ein gutes buch zu dem thema?
gibbet ja durchaus mehrere.....

 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## MissGarfield83

> hmh,
> dachte ja ich htte die wesentliche bcherfrage inzw abgehakt,aber 
> uu,
> da fllt mir noch mibio ein.
> bei uns eine vl vor dm physikum ohne klausur,aber wissensgrundlage.
> kennt einer von euch ein gutes buch zu dem thema?
> gibbet ja durchaus mehrere.....



Schwarze Reihe oder halt der Hirsch Kaufmann - was bei uns auch hoch im Kurs steht ist Bio in 2 Tagen  :Smilie:

----------


## jijichu

> Schwarze Reihe oder halt der Hirsch Kaufmann - was bei uns auch hoch im Kurs steht ist Bio in 2 Tagen


Ja, aber Du weit ja, wer das geschrieben hat, deswegen ist das hoch m Kurs... 
Frs Physikum ausdrcklich nicht zu empfehlen! Lieber kreuzen und entweder in einem der groen Bcher nachlesen oder KLB oder Medi-learn...

----------


## MissGarfield83

> Ja, aber Du weit ja, wer das geschrieben hat, deswegen ist das hoch m Kurs... 
> Frs Physikum ausdrcklich nicht zu empfehlen! Lieber kreuzen und entweder in einem der groen Bcher nachlesen oder KLB oder Medi-learn...


Naja fr manche hats in Bio I + II gut gereicht ... ich finds doof und werd wohl nochmal das KLB im PWP durchgehen ...

----------


## Strodti

Ihr seid nun dran  :Grinnnss!: 

Garfield hatte es ja schon angeregt, nun ist "euer" Thread Top-Thema. Ich wnsche euch einen khlen Kopf, Erfolg auf dem Weg zum "scheinfrei" und die manchmal ntige Gelassenheit. Ihr macht das schon.

----------


## abi07

Ich schliee mich an - wir haben es (wahrscheinlich  :hmmm...: ) geschafft, also schafft ihr das auch! Lasst euch nicht unterkriegen und macht euch nicht zu verrckt!!!

----------


## MissGarfield83

Danke liebe(r) Strodti  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  ==>>  ::-stud:

----------


## mausimhausograus

* :Party: .......trommelwirbel...... :Party: *
nu sind wir dran.....
mir wird schon ganz wummerich :Keks: 

konnte meinen vorsatz mit lernstart 15.4. nicht halten,
habe gestern begonnen....
forumleserei ist ja spannend und informativ,
macht aber auch ordentlich druck...
wenn man von all den fleiigen  ::-bee:  liest.

ab morgen heit es telefon :peng: ,
sonnenschein ::-oopss: ,
schoki :Woow:  ,
wahlweise auch  :Keks: 
 und her mit den :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  ern.

zu mibi,schau ich vielleicht in die duale reihe,den hirsch konnt ich mal auswendig daherbeten,allerdings ltere auflage...
we  will  see :Grinnnss!:  :schnarch...:  ::-oopss:

----------


## ohusa

Oh nein, jetzt sind wir sticky. Es kann also losgehen - passend zum Semesterstart morgen.
Ich hab heute schonmal angefangen ein bisschen in meinen Biochemie Zusatzseminarunterlagen fr Freitag zu lesen...leider war das alles zimelich verwirrend und da hab ich dann doch wieder weiter Dr. House geschaut :hmmm...: . Aber ab morgen geht's richtig los  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Stromer

Ich hatte zwar immermal reingeschaut, aber mit den Worten ber den morgigen Semesterstart wurde mir klar : HILFE!!! Ich lerne nach wie vor fr Biochemie, Klausur 1 von 2. 

Was ich aber auch gaaaaaaanz dringend tun sollte - ANATOMIE wiederholen. Denn ich bin ja schon 1 Jahr raus! Alles noch lnger her und zu allem berdruss auch noch mehr schlecht als recht gelernt damals!

Wie soll das nur klappen?! Ich fhle mich auch so dumm. Wo isser hin - der jute Stoff? Ich find ihn nich mehr! :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :Da schau ich mal nach ...: 

AUF EINEN GUTEN SEMESTERSTART UND EINE GUTE HEISSE PHASE :Party:

----------


## MissGarfield83

> Wie soll das nur klappen?! Ich fhle mich auch so dumm. Wo isser hin - der jute Stoff? Ich find ihn nich mehr!


Ich habs aufgegeben nach ihm zu suchen - finden werd ich ihn eh nicht wieder ... also ganz artig von vorne wiederholt und gelernt ... *seufz* Frag mich ob die 1 1/2 Jahre nicht ganz fr den Popo waren ...

----------


## lottisworld

Ich hatte mich schon vor einiger Zeit in puncto Kreuzen fr "Das Erste" vom Springer-Verlag entschieden und bin auch schon ganz gut vorangekommen.
Kreuze aber auch ab und zu die IMPP- Fragen vom Elsevier-Plus und habe den Eindruck, das die Kommentare dort z.T. viel ausfhrlicher sind.
Meine Frage:
Sind diese identisch mit denen auf der Mediscript-CD?
(hatte bis jetzt noch nicht die Gelegenheit, mir mal eine anzuschauen und zum einfach mal so kaufen bin ich jetzt mal zu geizig)
LG

----------


## Gast26092018

Oh je, ihr fangt ja alle schon richtig an :Oh nee...:  
Knnt ihr nicht noch warten bis ich im Mai auch anfange? :bhh:  :Grinnnss!: 
Naja, nchste Woche habe ich ein paar Tage frei, da knnte ich mir vielleicht Neuroanatomie schon mal zu Gemte fhren :was ist das...?: 

Kennt jemand die Biochemie Lernkarten "Memocards Biochemie" von Schling Zimmermann? Sind die zu empfehlen?

----------


## Lizard

Na dann.....
Ich wnsch euch allen viel Erfolg und gute Nerven!  :Party:

----------


## der micha

oh nein, der thread is nun sticked... JETZT krieg ich angst  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Strodti

Soll ich ihn wieder runternehmen?  :hmmm...:

----------


## mausimhausograus

hey leute...
dachte ich mach mich mal frhzeitig auf die suche nach ein paar tipps fr
lernstress-/prfungsangst-/antidurchdrehberuhigungsmittelchen...
damit sind nicht alk,tbl/kps/trpf,s.c.inject oder i.m.inject. o. gemeint,
ebensowenig wie an frischgekauften lehrbchern schnffeln,oder deren tinte ablecken (soll angeblich helfen).... :Nixweiss: 
verratet mir doch mal,wie ihr ohne personal psychocoach die nchsten 3 monate zu berstehen gedenkt....
 :Keks: 


ich werde wohl in nchster zukunft des fteren wirr vor sich herbrabbelnd an der frde entlangsstiefelnd oder stehenderweise sinnlos vor sich herstarrend gesichtet werden*seufz :Blush:

----------


## jijichu

> Ich habs aufgegeben nach ihm zu suchen - finden werd ich ihn eh nicht wieder ... also ganz artig von vorne wiederholt und gelernt ... *seufz* Frag mich ob die 1 1/2 Jahre nicht ganz fr den Popo waren ...


@Garfield - ich hab heute gesehen Ihr schreibt den Physio-Rotz ja schon am 21.05! Ich dachte Ihr habt so wie immer bis Ende Juni Zeit!  :Aufgepasst!: 
Ist ja schon frech, dass die Physiologen Euch mehr die VL abfragen  :Keks:

----------


## MissGarfield83

> @Garfield - ich hab heute gesehen Ihr schreibt den Physio-Rotz ja schon am 21.05! Ich dachte Ihr habt so wie immer bis Ende Juni Zeit! 
> Ist ja schon frech, dass die Physiologen Euch mehr die VL abfragen


Ich dachte das wsstest du - meinst du warum ich grad so am rad drehe ? ;) Aber das mit der VL ist mir echt neu ... woher hastn das?

PS : WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH .... (immer wird mir mein Lernplan durcheinander geschmissen - knnen die sich nicht mal einig sein ... entweder ihren speziellen Forschungskram abzufragen oder auf s P vorzubereiten ... grummel )

----------


## Medi-Mami

So, bin auch mit dabei, wenn das 4. Semester so luft, wie es soll  :Grinnnss!: 

Wobei bei uns in HD das 4. Semester ziemlich abgespeckt ist: nur eine Klausur (zwar eine Integrierte, aber nicht so viel Stoff). Dafr war das 3. heftig.

Mal eine Frage an die glcklichen Frhjahrs-Besteher: Wrdet ihr vielleicht Eure ultimativen Tips preisgeben? Ich mein: im Nachhinein ist man doch oft schlauer, wrde vieles anderst machen etc. Z.B. wann anfangen, mit was lernen, was kann man sich sparen..... Ich hab schon einiges an Tips gelesen (z.B. nicht zu frh anfangen). Aber es wre doch ganz schn, wenn man das mal auf einem Haufen sehen knnte

----------


## der micha

> Soll ich ihn wieder runternehmen?


ja bitte, wenn ich ihn nicht sehe gibts auch keinen prfungsstress  :bhh:

----------


## tortet

> Mal eine Frage an die glcklichen Frhjahrs-Besteher: Wrdet ihr vielleicht Eure ultimativen Tips preisgeben? Ich mein: im Nachhinein ist man doch oft schlauer, wrde vieles anderst machen etc. Z.B. wann anfangen, mit was lernen, was kann man sich sparen.....


1. Bloss nicht zu frh anfangen! - Kreuzen darf dagegen schon frh sein :Grinnnss!: 
2. ML-Hefte reichen in der Regel aus: Ausnahmen sind Anatomie und Physio (meiner Meinung nach, hatte aber auch nur 2. Auflage).
3. Unbedingt zwischendurch Pausen einlegen und sich mal "was gnnen", sporteln, wegfahren, shoppen whatever.
4. Und: nicht zwischendurch ber das Abspringen nachdenken - einfach durchziehen und BLOSS NICHT wieder abmelden!

Good luck, folks!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

ML-Hefte und die Anatomie sehe ich genauso, sind zwar tolle Hefte zum wiederholen, aber wie ich finde, da fehlt einiges, oder wo ist der Bicepssehnenreflex?
Drehe auch gerade durch, schreibe am 8 Mai Ana und kreuze fleiig, merke allerdings dabei, was ich alles nicht wei!  :grrrr....:  
und wir haben noch Biochemie und Physiologie mitte Juli!
wie soll ich mir das alles blo merken? :Nixweiss:

----------


## mausimhausograus

meine mlskripte sind da.....und mein konto ist leer....freu :Grinnnss!: 

nu kanns richtig losgehen...
aber ana werd ich schwerpunktmig prometheusen,ist ja doch sehr komplex.
hab mit bc  horn angefangen,parallel prfungswissen phys. dazu,denn die chemiegrula sind da detaillierter.
hab im netz nen link
www-users.rwth-aachen.de/maximilian.jaeger/mathe.pdf
gefunden,
erklrt sogar fr dummies wie mich ,noch einmal den dreisatz und alles andre wichtige. :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Gast26092018

> hab mit bc  horn angefangen


Aha, hast du dich jetzt doch fr Horn entschieden :Top: 

Ich habe momentan nicht so viel Geld um alle ML-Skripte auf einmal zu kaufen, habe mir bisher nur die Anatomieskripte und Prfungswissen Physikum gekauft. 

Kauft ihr euch auch das ML- Skript fr Physik? Das soll ja nicht so gut sein :Nixweiss: 

Ich werde nchste Woche Neuroanatomie wiederholen und ab Mai mich an den Medi-Learn Lernplan orientieren :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## mausimhausograus

@maximus....ja..bin deinem rat gefolgt :Grinnnss!: 
und finds in der kombi bisher klasse,
hab mir alle hefte geholt,sollte physik nicht so gut sein,habsch ja noch das dicke ding ... :Top: 

neu-Uu-roana...da graust mirs vor,is wirklich ewig her ,da ich da ein bchlein aufgeschlagen hab.....ist ja zugegebenermaen interessant,aber so hirnfordernd... :Nixweiss: 
ich glaub ,das mach ich im mai,wenn histo durch und bc einigermaen.

knnt grad urlaub haben :Grinnnss!: fluchtgedanken....koffer packen und weg :Love:

----------


## Gast26092018

> @maximus....ja..bin deinem rat gefolgt


Du hast eine weise Entscheidung getroffen :Grinnnss!:  :hmmm...: 

Ich bin auch kein groer Fan von Neuro :was ist das...?:  Ich mein natrlich ist es interessant die ganzen Funktionen der verschiedenen Gehirnregionen zu lernen...aber den Stoff vergisst man so schnell wieder (v.a. die ganzen Trakte, Kerngebiete, Verlufe etc. :was ist das...?: ) ich wei gar nicht wie ich mir das ganze Zeugs bis zur Prfung merken soll :Nixweiss:  :was ist das...?:

----------


## mausimhausograus

jaja,
bin heut durch ein paar histo grulas gehoppst,erstaunlich,was man doch noch wei,
nervt mich nur das online micros...das daaaaaaauert...

in physik gings mir hnlich,
hatte mal alle einheiten und frmelchen parat,
nu stotter ich schon vor mich hin,wenn mal hier und da eine kleine sache verndert wurde,
geschweige denn rechnen...haha..und h.. HA..... :grrrr....: 

will morgen mit dem kreuzen anfangen,mir schwahnt jetzt schon,dass mathe fr medis wiederholen megantig ist....
naja,immerhin ham mer noch zeit.glaub ich. ::-oopss:

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

Morgen,
habt ihr Tipps fr mich, wie ich am besten mit den Histobildchen des Impp klar kommen kann?
ich erkenne da teilweise nix, vorallem diese EM- Bilder machen mir zu schaffen.  :grrrr....: 

Den Horn fr BC hab ich auch, kann ich nur empfehlen, vorallem fr so Bldis wie mich, mit den Vorlesungsfolien der Uni ist er eine super Kombi.

----------


## lottisworld

@erdbeertoertchen: immer wieder anschauen, Fragen dazu kreuzen, Kommentare lesen, bung macht den Meister....
Es sind ja nicht so viele, nur die abgefragten Strukturen unterscheiden sich.
Bei den EMs werden auch immer die blichen Verdchtigen abgefragt, also keine Panik...
Bei unserer Abschluklausur in Ana haben wir die als Kopie in schlechtester S/W- Qualitt vorgesetzt bekommen. Wenn ich die alle nicht wiedererkannt htte, htt ich da auch schlechte Karten gehabt!

Ansonsten macht sich bei mir auch so langsam im Bauch die Mulmigkeit breit.
Morgen startet unser Semester, in 3 Wochen mssen wir das Neuro-Ticket lsen, und Ende Juli beginnnen bei uns auch schon die Mndlichen, das sind mal eben nur noch 3 Monate...oh mein Gott! (wir waren doch grade eben noch die kleinen Ersties, wo ist nur die Zeit hin???)

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

Ja, wo ist die Zeit hin!
Bei uns in Freiburg ist es hnlich, am 8 Mai Anatomie-, 12 und 15 Juli Biochemie- und Physioklausur, Physio ist bei uns das Rausprffach schlecht hin.
Dann noch Praktikas, Seminare, aber wir schaffen das irgendwie. :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## MissGarfield83

In FFM 21.05 Physio ( Raussprffach ) + Ana Seminar,BC Seminar & Psych Soz am selben Tag im Juli ... argh!

----------


## Milana

Wenn das mit der Physikumsvorbereitung so wird...  :Nixweiss: 
Bin nach vier Tagen lernen schon irgendwie total demotiviert und wuselig im Kopf  :Big Grin:  Dabei ist die Prfung schon morgen und nicht erst in sechs Wochen wie bei der Physikumsvorbereitung.

Schafft man es echt, sich whrend des Semesters vorzubereiten? Irgendwie hab ich mit dem Unistoff schon gengend zu tun, ohne dass ich was wiederhole... *seufz* 

Naja, wnsche euch einen guten Start ins Semester  ::-winky:

----------


## Mustang

ja das frage ich mich auch gerade wo man da die zeit her haben soll. vor dem semster dachte ich das passt schon aber jetzt hat man doch mit biochemie und physio recht viel zu tun fr seminare und praktika aber ich hoffe mal das ich wenigstens ana und psycho sozi noch nebenbei wiederholen kann.

bei uns ist die physio II und bc II Klausur in dere letzten Juni woche.

----------


## lottisworld

...bei uns ist das einzig Gute, dass sich in diesem Semester alles um Neuro dreht, in allen 3 Fchern. 3 Klausuren, 2Testate, am 11.6. ist schon alles vorbei.
Ab 19.7. fngt der mndliche Physikumsturnus an.
Da kommt schon mal so leichtes Klogefhl auf, 
aber ich denke mal we'll rock it!

----------


## Gregorian84

Hallo Leute!

Aus welchen Fchern der Vorklinik setzt sich denn das Physikum zusammen? 
Werden nur 2 verlost oder wie ist das eigentlich, kann jemand genauer den VErlauf beschreiben? Es gibt den mndlichen und schriftlichen Teil hab ich mal nachglesen...

Bin Studienbewerber ,kann mich nicht zwischen Modell und Regelstudiengang entschieden...wenn ich so manche Post so durchlese so denk ich mir nein...entweder machstes Modellstudiengang ohne Physikum oder schmicnkst Du Dir das Medizinstudium komplett ab...

Hab schon Medizin in sterrech 4 sem. studiert und zwar im hnlichen Modulstudienablauf ,gehe jetzt nach Deutschland ,aber  ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt eine Prfung des Stoffs vom insgesamt 4 semestern sehr schwer vorstellen ,dazu noch den mndlichen Teil...

Gibts hier jemanden netten der mir bisschen was vom Physikum erzhlen knnte? Vielleicht ist es nicht so schwierig wie ich mir das vorstelle?

lg

----------


## Coxy-Baby

hm aus allen Fchern natrlich! 
Der schriftliche Teil des Ersten Abschnitts besteht aus 320 Antwort-Wahl-Aufgaben. Er wird an zwei Tagen mit jeweils vier Stunden Prfungsdauer abgelegt. Die Prfungsfragen verteilen sich wie folgt:
1. Tag
    80 Fragen Physik fr Mediziner und Physiologie
    80 Fragen Chemie fr Mediziner und Biochemie/Molekularbiologie
2. Tag
    100 Fragen Biologie fr Mediziner und Anatomie
    60 Fragen Grundlagen der Medizinischen Psychologie und der Medizinischen Soziologie 


Und mdl-praktisch dann die 3 Groen-ANA-Physio-BC

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

wenn ich mich richtig erinnere sind es in Physik aber nur 15 Fragen , jedenfalls ist das Physikum auch sehr gut ohne Physik zu bestehen - viele lassen es ganz weg in der Vorbereitung - mach dich wegen Physik wirklich nicht verrckt

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

> In FFM 21.05 Physio ( Raussprffach ) + Ana Seminar,BC Seminar & Psych Soz am selben Tag im Juli ... argh!


 :Keks:   Ein Knuddelsmiley fehlt hier

Wie ist eigentlich bei euch das Studium aufgebaut? also die Verteilung der einzelnen Fcher?
In Freiburg hast du Physik, Chemie und Bio im 1, Histologie im 2, Psycho und Sozio im 1+2, Seminar BC und Physio im 2+4, Vorlesung Ana 1+2, Prpkurs+Neuro im 3, Praktikas und Vorlesung fr BC und Physio im 3+4.

----------


## MissGarfield83

Also im ersten hast du hier BioI,Chemie,Physik, Anatomie I ( Bewegungsapparat ), Psych Soz Kurs(incl BFE ) & Termi , im 2. BC Praktikum I, Physio Seminar Teil I,Ana II ( Situs ), Bio II, im 3ten Physio Seminar Teil 2, BC Praktikum Teil II, Physio Praktikum Teil I, Anatomie III ( Kopf/Hals/Neuro ), im 4ten Physio Praktikum II, Anatomie Seminar , BC Seminar, Psych Soz Seminar, Einfhrung in die klinische Medizin ...

Ich glaub das ist alles

----------


## Gregorian84

> wenn ich mich richtig erinnere sind es in Physik aber nur 15 Fragen , jedenfalls ist das Physikum auch sehr gut ohne Physik zu bestehen - viele lassen es ganz weg in der Vorbereitung - mach dich wegen Physik wirklich nicht verrckt



Hmmm Physik wr eingentlich etwas was ich am besten kann und mag...mir machen die mndlichen Testate der Anatomie die grssten Sorgen....den rest (Biochemie,Physiologie usw. kann ich aus dem handgelenk schtteln!

----------


## uuc80

> Bin Studienbewerber ,kann mich nicht zwischen Modell und Regelstudiengang entschieden...wenn ich so manche Post so durchlese so denk ich mir nein...entweder machstes Modellstudiengang ohne Physikum oder schmicnkst Du Dir das Medizinstudium komplett ab...
> 
> Hab schon Medizin in sterrech 4 sem. studiert und zwar im hnlichen Modulstudienablauf ,gehe jetzt nach Deutschland ,aber  ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt eine Prfung des Stoffs vom insgesamt 4 semestern sehr schwer vorstellen ,dazu noch den mndlichen Teil...
> lg


ich befrchte, hier liegt ein missverstndnis vor (oder ich msste mich sehr tuschen). physikum muss jeder schreiben, egal ob modellstudiengang oder klassisches curriculum. ich bin an der uni heidelberg, fakultt mannheim. wir studieren in einem in modulen aufgebauten modellstudiengang und auch fr uns steht im herbst das physikum auf dem programm. arzt werden ohne physikum geht - zumindest in deutschland - nicht, da kommt niemand drum herum!

aber das physikum und was darber so berichtet wird sollte dich nicht vom medizinstudium in deutschland abhalten. das haben schlielich auch schon viele andere vor uns geschafft.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Im Modellstudiengang schreibt man halt physikumsquivalente Klausuren, und im normalen Studiengang macht man halt das bundeseinheitliche Physikum......

----------


## Gregorian84

> Im Modellstudiengang schreibt man halt physikumsquivalente Klausuren, und im normalen Studiengang macht man halt das bundeseinheitliche Physikum......


Ja du meinst wohl  Staatsexamen mach dem 6. Studienjahr oder?

Soweit ich das von den Studien und Prfungsplnen der Modellstudiengngen in allen 5 stdten deutschlands entnommen hab, hat man nach der Vorklinik (1-4 sem.) kein klassisches Physikum sondern man schreibt im Laufe des Studiums mehrere Klausuren..., oder hab ich da etwas bersehen?

----------


## lottisworld

Unsere Reformis machen auch kein Physikum,dafr Klausuren und OSCE's an jedem Semesterende, POL in Kleinstgruppen.
Geplanter Modellstudiengang ab WS 2010 ebenso.
Kannst ja mal auf der Studiumsseite der Charit nachsehen, unter Reformstudiengang.
Da steht alles,was so interessiert.
LG

----------


## thinker

In Kln gibt es nach dem 4.Semester das Physikumquivalent und spter auch OSCEs usw..

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Wieso wird hier eigentlich ber sowas diskutiert?? Das ist unser Physikums Thread... vielleicht sollte man lieber ein neues Thema erffnen...

----------


## HosHa

ist es sehr gewagt, die "kleinen Fcher" also Bio, Physik und chemie und vielleicht auch Psychologie "nur" zu kreuzen ? oder sollte man sich zumindest noch die medi learn skripte durchlesen ? oder die "basics" mndlich und schriftlich aus den skripten ?

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> ist es sehr gewagt, die "kleinen Fcher" also Bio, Physik und chemie und vielleicht auch Psychologie "nur" zu kreuzen ? oder sollte man sich zumindest noch die medi learn skripte durchlesen ? oder die "basics" mndlich und schriftlich aus den skripten ?


So hab ichs gemacht: Bio, Chemie, Physik sehr viel gekreuzt und Skripte einmal schnell gelesen, Psycho+Sozi sehr viel gekreuzt und Skripte ausfhrlich in Ruhe durchgearbeitet.....
... aber in der Not sollte nur kreuzen auch reichen  :hmmm...:

----------


## MissGarfield83

Gleich wirds ernst - bringe meine Unterlagen zum LPA - Physikum ich komme  :Big Grin:

----------


## mausimhausograus

hmh,kennt ihr das auch?
hab vor ca. 1 woche angefangen zu lernen,voller motivation etc...und nu
kurze zeit spter ist schon wieder der ofen aus.....
ok,vielleicht weil wasser ,garten,sonne ,frhling locken...disziplin ein fremdwort ist?
und man ob der flle an material durchaus anflge von schaffichnichtschaffichnichtschaffichnicht  kriegen knnte.

naja,hilft ja nix,
nehm mir heut noch frei,freu  und versuchs morgen neu.

sonnigvulkanstaubigen tag euch!

PS Hilfe,meine smileys sind weg,dabei hab ich an meinem account nix verndert...?

----------


## Gast26092018

> Gleich wirds ernst - bringe meine Unterlagen zum LPA - Physikum ich komme


Wohin bringst du deine Unterlagen? Ich dachte man schickt die ganzen Scheine an das zentrale LPA (z.B.Stuttgart). Ich bewerbe mich erst Anfang Mai, wenn ich mein KPP-Schein bekomme...dann muss ich nicht zwei Briefe verschicken. Bis wann kann man sich eigentlich bewerben?

@Maus: Gehst du in die Bib um zu lernen? Ich kann mich in Bibs manchmal besser konzentrieren als zuhause...aber nur wenn die Bib nicht allzu voll ist.

----------


## THawk

Die Anmeldungsfristen findest du auf den Seiten der LPAs. Die ganzen Unterlagen schickst du an das fr deine Uni zustndige LPA. Wenn du aber eben in der Stadt wohnst wo auch das LPA ist, sparen sich viele die Unsicherheit des postalischen Wegs und geben die Teile lieber persnlich ab (wie hier z.B. in Dresden). Am besten nicht zu spt das ganze machen fr den Fall, dass es mit irgendwelchen Bescheinigungen Probleme gibt.

----------


## mausimhausograus

hi maximus,

derzeit lern ich noch nicht in der ubib,da ich noch zuhause bei familie bin.hab ja alle scheine ausser histo und da nur das testat,daher kann ichs entspannter angehen.
allerdings find ich bib auch viel besser fr die eigene disziplin,ablenkungsgefahr doch erheblich weniger als daheim (putzen,staubsaugen-wischen,telefonetcetc)
wird halt zeit,da ich mal wieder meine zelte abbrech.
nett an der ubib ist ja auch,da du keine (oder wenige) bcher mitschleppen musst,im bestand alles vorhanden.

sonnigen tach noch  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Mustang

Ich bringe meine Unterlagen auch lieber persnlich zum LPA ich vertraue der Post nicht mein Orginal Abizeugniss und die Geburtsurkunde an.
Nene blderweise men die Dokumente noch von der 450km entfernten Heimat hier her.
Also melde ich mich erst Ende des Monats an wenn der nchste Besuch ansteht  :Smilie: 

Bib weniger Ablenkungsgefahr?
Ist bei mr genau das Gegenteil.
In der Bib beobachtet man ganz gerne mal andere Menschen was die so witziges machen oder Trifft sich im Foyer zum Schwtzen oder auf einen Kaffee und das dann gerne mal hufiger  :Smilie: 
Ich komme zu hause besser klar, da mu ich auch nicht durch die ganze Bib und 3-4 Stockwerke zur Toilette oder zum Khlschrank laufen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Strodti

> PS Hilfe,meine smileys sind weg,dabei hab ich an meinem account nix verndert...?


Whrend des Examensservice (derzeit: Hammerexamen) sind einige Funktionen abgestellt um die Serverlast zu senken. Bald ist alles wieder wie gewohnt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Gast26092018

> nett an der ubib ist ja auch,da du keine (oder wenige) bcher mitschleppen musst,im bestand alles vorhanden.


Ich schleppe trotzdem immer meine eigenen Bcher mit, da ich die wichtigen Textstellen in meinen Bchern immer markiere und nur das markierte lerne. :Blush: 



> Ich bringe meine Unterlagen auch lieber persnlich zum LPA ich vertraue der Post nicht mein Orginal Abizeugniss und die Geburtsurkunde an.
> Nene blderweise men die Dokumente noch von der 450km entfernten Heimat hier her.
> Bib weniger Ablenkungsgefahr?
> Ist bei mr genau das Gegenteil.
> In der Bib beobachtet man ganz gerne mal andere Menschen was die so witziges machen oder Trifft sich im Foyer zum Schwtzen oder auf einen Kaffee und das dann gerne mal hufiger


Ich fahr doch nicht extra nach Stuttgart um meine Unterlagen abzugeben^^ Ich schicke das ganze Zeug per Einschreiben und Rckschein. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit das da was schief luft ist extrem gering  :hmmm...:  
Die wollen ja nur eine beglaubigte Zeugniskopie und Geb.Urkunde und kein Original...denk ich mal :Nixweiss: 
Ja in der Bib kann man tatschlich manchmal stark abgelenkt werden, vor allem der Mann hat einen groen Nachteil, wenn im Sommer die ganzen Studentinnen leicht bekleidet durch die Bib hin und her schlendern :Love:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## mausimhausograus

ich seh grad 
a) smileys wieder da  :Grinnnss!: 
b)
@maxi &mustang 
 dass ihr doch recht viel aufwand betreiben msst fr eure anmeldung.
bei uns in kille ist das lpa direkt (ok 10 min entfernt) erreichbar,

antragsformulare gibbet an der uni,
man stiefelt mit seinen u-lagen entweder direkt hin ,
oder schickts(haha :Grinnnss!:  per post.
ebenso gibts best. termine,
via fachschaft erteilt,damit wartezeit entspannt reduziert ,
zu denen man dort hinlaufen kann ,
 der antrag direkt und sofort persnlich berprft wird,
man seine prfungsgruppe (selbst zusammengestellt) anmelden kann
(muss dafr nicht jeder persnlich erscheinen,reicht wenn einer alles mitbringt)
 und im anschlu die u-lagen gleich wieder zurck erhlt. 

alles in allem recht entspannt,
bis auf die tatsache ,da man durchaus in die situation kommen kann,
inzwischen persnlich und mit namen von der lpa dame
 (seeeeeeeehr nett!  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:   )
begrt zu werden,
weil man sich schon (hstel :Blush: ) ein bis zwei mal zum physikum angemeldet hat,ohne angetreten zu sein...
frei nach dem motto:
ach hallo frau xyz,
ihr passphoto htten sie aber nicht mitbringen brauchen.da haben wir doch noch ihr altes
 (*zielsicher im schrank meine akte zwischen anderen rausziehend :Blush: )
ist halt ne dorfuni :Grinnnss!: 

@strodti
DANKE :Love:  wut schon nicht wie ohne leben

----------


## Gast26092018

Ich war gerade auf der Homepage vom LPA, da steht aber nirgends bis wann man sich sptestens bewerben kann :Nixweiss:  
Da steht nur wann Nachreichschluss ist (27.7.10)...oder bin ich zu bld um die Anmeldefrist zu finden?*grummel* :was ist das...?: 
Oder ist die Anmeldefrist SS 09: 12.04.2010 - 17.07.2010?

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Ich war gerade auf der Homepage


......doch das steht da und zwar hier http://www.rp.baden-wuerttemberg.de/....html#VP_faq03

----------


## Gast26092018

Ah, cool Danke :Grinnnss!:  :Blush: 
Dann habe ich ja noch ein bisschen Zeit :hmmm...:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

> alles in allem recht entspannt,
> bis auf die tatsache ,da man durchaus in die situation kommen kann,
> inzwischen persnlich und mit namen von der lpa dame
>  (seeeeeeeehr nett!   )
> begrt zu werden,
> weil man sich schon (hstel) ein bis zwei mal zum physikum angemeldet hat,ohne angetreten zu sein...
> frei nach dem motto:
> ach hallo frau xyz,
> ihr passphoto htten sie aber nicht mitbringen brauchen.da haben wir doch noch ihr altes
> ...


hehe... das mit der Dame vom LPA kenn ich... :Woow:  diesmal gibts aber kein Zurck mehr!! Allerding hab ich mal wieder das Gefhl zu doof zu sein fr das Studium.. noch wer? :Keks:  :Keks:

----------


## Gregorian84

> So hab ichs gemacht: Bio, Chemie, Physik sehr viel gekreuzt und Skripte einmal schnell gelesen, Psycho+Sozi sehr viel gekreuzt und Skripte ausfhrlich in Ruhe durchgearbeitet.....
> ... aber in der Not sollte nur kreuzen auch reichen


Was meint ihr denn mit Kreuzen? Wohl nicht nur alte Prfungsfragen lernen?

Das ganze Physikum findet an einem Tag oder ? Wie lange dauert das ganze?

Die schlimmste Prfung in meinem Leben bisher war die Aufnahmeprfung fr Medizin in Graz...5 Stunden durchgehend , 5 Fcher, ohne eine Mglichkeit Pause zu machen.Prfung trotzdem geschafft (grins)

Wie ist es denn mit Physikum, es ist ber mehere Tage verteilt oder?

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Was meint ihr denn mit Kreuzen? Wohl nicht nur alte Prfungsfragen lernen?
> Das ganze Physikum findet an einem Tag oder ? Wie lange dauert das ganze?


hmm doch man kreuzt und kreuzt und kreuzt alte Fragen (ab und zu mal in den Kommentar geschaut) bis man intuitiv bei hnlichen Fragen die richtige Antwort whlt  :hmmm...:  ->Kreuzen ist also unglaublich wichtig!!  :Meine Meinung: 

Zu deiner 2.Frage..... da mu ich mit den Augen rollen, man sollte sich schonmal ber Prfungsmodalitten informieren, in diesem Falle an 2 Tagen hintereinander je 4h schriftlich (je 160 Fragen) und dann halt noch die mndliche......

----------


## MissGarfield83

> hehe... das mit der Dame vom LPA kenn ich... diesmal gibts aber kein Zurck mehr!! Allerding hab ich mal wieder das Gefhl zu doof zu sein fr das Studium.. noch wer?


Das hat man von Zeit zu Zeit ... gesunde Selbstzweifel haben noch niemandem geschadet  :Big Grin:  Nur was mach ich mit meinen ungesunden ?

----------


## mausimhausograus

zu den 2 Misses  :Grinnnss!: 

hab mich tatschlich heut morgen wieder ans lernen gesetzt,
dann mal die ml heftchen fr bc und physio durchblttert,kam mir mchtig viel bekannt vor *freu
dann mal zum spa dies und das wiederholt (mit laut daherreden) und..
chz :Oh nee...: 
zwischen *ui,kenn ich noch 
und *ui kann ich noch ,
liegen doch 2 welten :grrrr....:  :grrrr....: 

aber ,trotzdem,schee am ball bleiben :Meine Meinung:  
und mehr als durchfallen kann ja nicht passieren :hmmm...:  ::-oopss: 

werde heute nachmittag kekse (VIELE!) backen und unmengen an kakaopulver an land schaffen,fehlt nur noch die palette milch,
und einer erfolgreichen einigelung mit :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  und BMIanstieg steht nix mehr im wege  :bhh:

----------


## Mustang

@ maximus
ja das mit den leicht bekleideten mdels in der bib kommt mir sehr bekannt vor ;)
da schaltet die vernunft halt aus und die triebsteuerung ein ;)

naja bei uns ist es auch wie bei mausimhaus zum dekanat anmeldung und gruppenwunschliste mitnehmen ausfllen zum lpa 10 min mit dem fahrrad hin rein gegangen und anmelden  :Smilie: 
hab ja jetzt meion erstes mal war aber schon mal da mein Pflegepraktikum anerkennen lassen. Sind sehr nett.Und zu der Frage Orginal oder Kopie kam folgende Antwort.
Entweder Kopie aber dann Geburtsurkunde vom Standesamt der Ausstellung beglaubigen lassen und beim ABI Zeugniss von der ausstellenden Schule oder eben Orginale mitbringen und das LPA beglaubigt sich es selbst.
Da ich jetzt keine Zeit habe schnell mal 450km in die Heimat zu meiner Schule und dann nochmal weiter zu dem Geburtsort zu fahren und meine Eltern jetzt auch nicht Zeit in rauhen Mengen haben das Sie es zu den ffnungzeiten der Schule und zum Amt ohne groe Umstnde schaffen wrden mach ich es liber so.
Und wenn man sich persnlich anmeldet wei man auch das alles da ist und falls was fehlt kann man direkt nachbessern.

----------


## Gast26092018

> Und zu der Frage Orginal oder Kopie kam folgende Antwort.
> Entweder Kopie aber dann Geburtsurkunde vom Standesamt der Ausstellung beglaubigen lassen und beim ABI Zeugniss von der ausstellenden Schule oder eben Orginale mitbringen und das LPA beglaubigt sich es selbst.


hmm... also ich bin in einem anderen Land geboren worden, habe meine Geburtsurkunde aber in Deutschland von einem Notar meines Landes bersetzen und beglaubigen lassen. Das wird denen doch reichen...wehe die bereiten mir irgendwelche Schwierigkeiten deswegen :was ist das...?: 
Ich ruf mal am Montag die LPA-Gangster mal an und frag mal nach.
Von meinem Abizeugnis habe ich noch eine beglaubigte Kopie meiner Schule.

----------


## medica2007

ich hab mal ne frage in die runde:

unser biochemie prof hat gemeint, dass er nicht die zeit hat, uns alle Themen, die letztlich fr das Physikum relevant sind, in der Vorlesung dran bringen kann (haben jetzt noch 3 Wochen Biochemie dann Neuro dann Physio)

kann dass sein, dass man es nicht so organisieren kann, dass alles was abgefragt werden kann auch vorgelesen wird? wie ist es bei euch? 

Den rest, den er nicht dran gebracht hat, sollen wir dann nebenbei mal so in einem lehrbuch uns selbst beibringen....was denkt ihr darber?

(glaubt ihr das KLB reicht?<-- wei nicht ob dass schon gefragt wurde, schau mal gleich vorne im beitrag nach....)

----------


## Strodti

Das gibt es leider immer wieder, dass nicht der komplette GK gelehrt wird und man sich etwas selbst aneignen muss. Die Kurzlehrbcher sind sicher am GK orientiert und ansonsten merkst du es ja beim kreuzen, was hufig und was selten gefragt wird.

----------


## Tulipa

Hallo! Hat jemand unter euch zufllig mal die aktuelle 3. Skriptauflage von Medi-Learn mit den vorherigen verglichern? Gibt es da groe Unterschiede? Wollte mir ein paar Skripte zum Physikum anschaffen und wei nicht, ob sich die neue Auflage lohnt...

----------


## mausimhausograus

hi leute,
hab mir doch die ml reihe 3 gekauaf und bin gerade dabei die errataliste durchzugehen.
dabei fllt mir auf,da sich die fehlerseiten(bzw. angaben) von physio 1 & 6 nicht ffnen lassen.
geht das nur mir so? :Nixweiss: 

@medica2007
bei uns wurde in bc und physio verzichtet ,auf magen (gastrointest.hormone) einzugehen,
war nachtrglich erst bestandteil im wahlfach ernhrung,
nicht,wenn man tauchen genommen hat...

von daher auch eigene lernsache :Nixweiss:   :Keks:

----------


## Mustang

bei uns wird in Biochemie sogar noch darber hinausgegangen dafr haben wir das smeseter auch einfach mal 2 Wochen frher mit Biochemie II angefangen.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Bhh... bin gefrustet.. Hab heute Ketonkrper, Fette und AS gekreuzt und das Ergebnis war nicht so wie ich es mir erhofft hatte... :Keks: 
Die Fragen sind echt ungeil manchmal... naja, schau mir die Fehler an und weiter gehts mit Atmungskette... :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Stromer

> ich hab mal ne frage in die runde:
> 
> unser biochemie prof hat gemeint, dass er nicht die zeit hat, uns alle Themen, die letztlich fr das Physikum relevant sind, in der Vorlesung dran bringen kann (haben jetzt noch 3 Wochen Biochemie dann Neuro dann Physio)
> 
> kann dass sein, dass man es nicht so organisieren kann, dass alles was abgefragt werden kann auch vorgelesen wird? wie ist es bei euch? 
> 
> Den rest, den er nicht dran gebracht hat, sollen wir dann nebenbei mal so in einem lehrbuch uns selbst beibringen....was denkt ihr darber?
> 
> (glaubt ihr das KLB reicht?<-- wei nicht ob dass schon gefragt wurde, schau mal gleich vorne im beitrag nach....)



Ist bei uns in jedem Fach so, dass nicht alle Themen dran kommen.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

So, neuer Tag, neues Glck. Bei mir steht weiter Verdauunung auf dem Plan und ich muss heute unbedingt noch mit der 2. Runde Anatomie anfangen, sonst hab ich da bald alles vergessen. Und zum Sport will ich auch noch... :Meine Meinung: 
Einen guten Lerntag an Alle!

----------


## mausimhausograus

bewundernswert @miss
du scheinst ja sehr diszipliniert auf deine verdauung zu achten  :hmmm...: 
nee ,im ernst ,respekt!
ich krebs noch an histo rum,ana runde 2 liegt in weeeeeeiter ferne...

naja, schnen aschefreien schnee(!ja ,gabs hier heut) tag noch!

----------


## Milana

Lerntag? Wie macht ihr das neben der Uni  :Big Grin:  Ich wei garnicht, wie ich berhaupt etwas neben dem normalen Unistoff her wiederholen sollte. Eieiei, jetzt fhle ich mich voll im Verzug, ich hab noch nichtmal eine 1. Runde Anatomie...

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Das Problem hatte ich letztes Semester auch, zudem war ich Prpassi, was auch ne Menge Zeit verschlungen hat. Deswegen habe ich ein extra Lernsemester eingelegt  ::-winky:  :Grinnnss!:  So ist das. Bin scheinfrei und habe deswegen gar keine ni gerade.. gehe hchstens Mal in ein Repetitorium..

----------


## MaGe

Ich hab mich auch schon ein bisschen gewundert - ich hoffe nmlich noch drauf, dass die Sachen, die wir jetzt machen (Neuroana, danach Ana-Rep und Pathobio) irgendwelche wagen Erinnerungen in mir wach rufen. Aber was neben der Uni zu tun schaff ich net - weder Zeit noch die ntige Motivation. Ja, ich wei, ich sollte trotzdem bald anfangen. Wie motiviert ihr euch denn?

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Wie gesagt hatte ich das Problem mit dem Zeitmangel auch- deswegen auch meine Entscheidung mit dem Freisemester. Motivation? Naja, ich lern an sich recht gern und finde es alles auch spannend. Mein Problem ist nur, dass ich immer das Gefhl habe alles wieder so schnell zu vergessen, was ein echter Motivationskiller sein kann... Ich denke auch, es ist alles zeitlich begrenzt- wir lernen ja nicht ewig aufs Physikum  :Grinnnss!: 
Bei mir ist gerade der Handwerker da, so dass ich gerade noch nicht anfangen konnte... dann eben erst Mittags...  :peng: 
PS- mein Lernplan ist genau 29 Tage in Verzug und mit Ana Wiederholung habe ich immer noch nicht angefangen.. aaarghh.. :Keks:

----------


## MaGe

Ja, das kenn ich. Find auch vieles total interessant und les mich gerne in die Themen ein - aber wenn man es dann zum 5. Mal wiederholt und es immer noch nich drin ist, nervts langsam. Sag mir auch immer wieder "noch bis zum Sommer...". 
Handwerker nerven, aber besser als ne Baustelle vorm Haus. ;) Ich sitze grad gemtlich in der Bib und  :Da schau ich mal nach ...: 
Dann dir viel Erfolg ab heute Mittag!

----------


## MissGarfield83

Also immer mal mit der Ruhe - es sind noch ber 100 Tage bis zur schriftlichen und es reicht vllig wenn man sich jetzt erstmal auf das Semester konzentriert und Anfang Mai sich mal so langsam mit dem restlichen Stoff auseinandersetzt.Je mehr Zeit man hat desto kleiner knnen auch die Hppchen werden - aber das Kreuzen sollte man einfach nicht vergessen. Jeden Abend vielleicht ne halbe bis 3/4 Stunde kreuzen und wenn es in die Lernphase geht halt die Themen kreuzen die man die Tage zuvor bearbeitet hat - so sammelt man am besten passives Wissen fr die schriftliche.

Konkret lerne ich gerade Physio fr die Generalklausur am 21.05 und hoffe sehr, dass ich mir in der Physikumsvorbereitung eine intensivere Vorbereitung auf Physio sparen kann und einfach nur noch wiederholen muss. Jedenfalls habe ich fr die 3 weiteren Klausuren dann nochmal einen Monat - der schon einen guten Grundstock legen sollte und mit einem guten Lernplan auch ausbaufhig ist. Nebenbei noch die Tutoriate die unsere uni anbietet und die Hoffnung dass mglich viel davon hngen bleibt.

Also stresst euch nicht so - haltet euch an euren Lernplan und gestaltet ihn so dass die Hppchen nicht zu gro sind. 3h Lernen pro Tag drften auch neben der Uni drin sein + abends noch ne Kreuzsession ...

----------


## Mustang

Ich komme zurzeit auch nicht zu viel auerhalb des semster stoffes.
Sind halt doch 2 Praktika und 2 Seminare die woche (jeweils BC und Physio)
und bei jeder veranstaltung gibts nunmal ein abtestat was bestanden werden mu.
Ich lerne jetzt einfach den semester stoff richtig gut damit ich das ab juli wenn die klausuren rum sind nicht mehr richtigi lernen mu sondern nur noch wiederholen.
kreuz jetzt halt die themen die ich fr die praktika und seminare lernen mu am tag nachdem ich sie gelernt habe.
Was am BC Praktikum ganz praktisch ist, ist das dort auch der Stoff des letzten Semesters mit beinhaltet ist und man den ganzen kram auch nochmal lernen mu somit denke ich das BC dann wenigstens sitzt nach der ganzen flut von den 2 testaten wchentlich.
Ich versuche halt jeden tag noch eine Stunde was anderes zu machen zur zeit bissel Ana.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Uuuuuuuhuhu, es wird ernst- heute kam die Zulassung und Ladung zum Physikum per Einschreiben... :Woow:  Hilfe. Da wurde mir schon etwas mulmig... 
Aber wir packen das. Ganz bestimmt!

----------


## MissGarfield83

@ miss : Jetzt schon? Wir mssen erstmal alle Scheine einreichen ...

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@Garfield- hab schon alle Scheine... :Grinnnss!:

----------


## mausimhausograus

hab auch gestaunt....
weite denn wenigstens schon wann,von wem,worber und womit du geprft wirst im m  :hmmm...: schee wrs,gell?
dann wrd ich auch ein scheinfreies leersemester einlegen *g

was mich dazu bringt,da ich noch zum lpa muss....*vorsichherschieb  :Blush:

----------


## Gast26092018

hmm...ich muss auch noch meinen Brief ans LPA abschicken, ich warte aber noch bis ich meinen letzten KPP-Schein am 30. bekomme und dann schicke ich alles zusammen ab. Mit dem Lernen habe ich noch nicht wirklich angefangen :Blush:  habe mir nur Kopf/Hals und ein wenig Neuro angeschaut :Blush:  ich fange ab Mai dann richtig an! Habe dann ca. 3,5 Monate ganz frei.

----------


## mausimhausograus

:Grinnnss!:  na hier herrscht woll schreibflaute aufgrund lernhochtourerei  :Grinnnss!: 
wnsch ne fleiige woche!

----------


## MaGe

Vielleicht ist auch das schne Wetter dran schuld?
Hab noch mal ne Frage wegen der Anmeldung: Hatte vor ein paar Monaten schon mein KPP und den erste Hilfe Kurs anerkennen lassen. Da hab ich so nen Brief zurck bekommen, dass das alles passt und die das an die Anmeldestelle weiterleiten. Jetzt muss ich noch meine Anmeldung, Geburtsurkunde etc hinschicken. Muss ich jetzt nur den Brief noch mal hinschicken oder auch die Bescheinigungen oder gar nix davon, weil sie es mir schon anerkannt haben?
Euch viel Erfolg beim Lernen oder viel Spa in der Sonne! ;)  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Stromer

Wenn ich vom KH die Bescheinigung bekommen habe und die dann hinsende, reicht das wohl nicht? Also ich meine von der Wertigkeit her?

----------


## lottisworld

@stromer: Hier in Berlin musst Du alles vom LPA absegnen lassen. Wie andere LPA's das handhaben, wei ich nicht.
LG

Was die Schreibflaute betrifft:
Freitag Neuroklausur nach 3 Wochen Vorlesung im Telegrammstil- ich wei nicht wie das gehen soll.
Opa muss diese Woche noch unter die Erde, die Familie ist zerstritten, Kind pubertiert vor sich hin, Mann ist vllig verstndnislos, ach ja, und morgen ist ja noch Physiopraktikum- Vorbereitung = Nachtschicht.
Ich will auf den Arm!!!

----------


## MaGe

@lotti:  :Keks: 

@stromer: ich hab auch nur die bescheinigung vom kh ans lpa geschickt und die habe das anerkannt. hab dann so nen brief bekommen, dass das eben alles hinkommt und somit der nachweis ber die 90 tage kpp erbracht ist.

----------


## mausimhausograus

@lotti     *knuddel....kopp hoch....du packst das schon...!soweit u bis jetzt gekommen bist,ist der rest(mit allem drum und dran) doch ein klacks fr dich
 :Grinnnss!:  :Keks:  :Keks:  :Keks:  :Keks:  :Keks:  :Keks:  :Keks:  :Keks:  :Keks:  :Keks:  :Keks:  :Keks:  :Keks:  :Keks:  :Keks:  :Keks:  :Keks:  :Keks:  :Keks:  :Keks:  :Keks:  :Keks:  :Keks:  :Keks:  :Keks: ....hoffe,das hilft!

@rest
tscha,das lernen,mach ja schon was,aber bei weitem nicht soviel wie ich knnte :Blush:

----------


## Nilani

> @lotti: 
> 
> @stromer: ich hab auch nur die bescheinigung vom kh ans lpa geschickt und die habe das anerkannt. hab dann so nen brief bekommen, dass das eben alles hinkommt und somit der nachweis ber die 90 tage kpp erbracht ist.


MaGe, zumindest in MD hatte ich damals geschickt bekommen, dass ich sowohl die Nachweise, als auch die Besttigung vom LPA, dass Praktika ok sind, mitschicken muss. Ein Blatt mehr oder weniger macht den Kohl doch nicht fett, ich wrds mit reinpacken.

@Lotti: von mir auch ein Keks fr dich. Manchmal kommt alles auf einmal, aber danach wirds sicher wieder aufwrts gehn  :Keks:  :Keks:

----------


## Stromer

Also, sollte ich das Zeug vom KPP schon jetzt hinsenden und mir besttigen lassen, um es dann bei der eigentlichen Anmeldung nochmals mitzuschicken?

----------


## Gast26092018

Nein Stromer, du schickst einfach alle notwendigen Unterlagen (mit Beschinigung vom KH) an das LPA (Die Adresse steht auf dem Anmeldebogen). Du musst das Zeug nicht zweimal hinschicken :Grinnnss!:  Auf dem Anmeldebogen steht ja genau drauf was verlangt wird :hmmm...: 
Aber schick das zeug sobald wie mglich ab, damit du fehlende Unterlagen noch fristgerecht nachreichen kannst.

----------


## Nilani

Es gibt aber Sonderflle, wo man sich das KPP vorher vom LPA besttigen lt (Ausbildung anerkennen oder bei mir 3x20 Tage nach alter AO, whrend nach neuer nur noch 30 Tage am Stck erlaubt sind oder einfach nur, weil man sicher sein will, dass es am Ende wirklich  90 und nicht 88 Tage sind). In dem Fall besttigt es das LPA und man muss diese Besttigung dann auch mit den Unterlagen plus den eigentlichen KPP-Besttigungen hinschicken (zumindest hier in MD)

----------


## lottisworld

@ :Keks:  - Spender:
Danke, es ist alles gut geworden: Klausur geschafft, Familie friedlich, Beerdigung schn gewesen!
...Alle drei Wnsche an meine gute Fee fr heute haben sich erfllt!
Jetzt erstmal ein schnes Wochenende machen, und dann ab Montag den Endspurt aufs Fiesikum planen!
Unser LPA hat diese Woche auch den Zeitraum frs Mndliche und die Anmelde  online gestellt- jetzt wird's Ernst, ab 21.7. geht's los!

Wnsche Euch ein entspanntes Wochenende!

----------


## abi07

Endspurt??? :was ist das...?:

----------


## medica2007

ja endspurt is doch ebbes zu frh oder? 
ich bekomm ja schon jetzt gnsehaut, wenn ihr alle so eifrig lernt....ich habe ja in der uni ja nicht mal biochemie fertig ....

wann hast du denn so richtig angefangen zu lernen abi07? wei nicht ob dich solche fragen schon nerven.... :bhh:

----------


## lottisworld

@ abi;medica:

.... Naja Kinners, das sind mal so ber den Daumen gepeilt 10 Wochen, ergo 2,5 Monate, bis hier die ersten Showdowns steigen! Also ich find Endspurt gar nicht so bertrieben, meinte damit auch eher die restlichen Veranstaltungen bis dahin.
Bin bis jetzt natrlich auch noch nicht einen mden Futzel  zum Wiederholen gekommen und das wird wohl auch noch eine Weile so bleiben.
LG :hmmm...:

----------


## abi07

@lottisworld: Na, wenn du das ganze vierte Semester als Endspurt sehen willst, stimmt es natrlich...aber man sollte sich nicht selber verrckt machen. 2,5 Monate sind mehr als die meisten insgesamt lernen...

@medica: Ich habe angefangen, als das Semester angefangen hat. Bei uns waren die Mndlichen auch vor den Schriftlichen. Allerdings reicht auch viel weniger Zeit - musste ja zwischendrin Pausen einlegen (Referate, Sport, fr den ich meist das ganze WE unterwegs war) und irgendwann war dann doch die Luft raus. Also keine Panik - wenn man frher anfngt, heit das nicht unbedingt, dass man bis zum Tag X mehr schafft - monatelang durchlernen kann eh keiner.

----------


## Stromer

OHHHH DOCH! Solche Leute gibts! Leider zhle ich nicht dazu :grrrr....: 

Habe aber auch ein anderes, mich aufmunterndes Bsp. - einer meiner liebsten Studienkolleginnen: Sie hatte sich das Physikum zum regulren Termin abgeschminkt - eigentlich. Sie musste noch zwei drei Prfungen mehr machen im 4. als die anderen und sah kein Land. Dann hatte sie diese alle bestanden und noch 5 Wochen Zeit. Diese Zeit verbrachte sie mit Medi-Learn Heften (ich hatte ihr dazu geraten, weil ich mich mal auf ein Rigorosum vorbereitet hatte damit). Sie konnte diese nicht einmal richtig durcharbeiten, vieles nur "berfliegen", aber sie hatte am Ende ne gute 4 im Schriftlichen und im Mndlichen (gut, auch mit Prferglck) ne drei, was am Ende zu nem befriedigend aufgerundet wird.

Dies hlt mich bei der Stange, denn ich komme bis jetzt zu nix, auer dem regulren Lernen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Milana

Hach, fr uns ist grad Lernwochenende - ich bin nach einem halben Tag jetzt schon so verwirrt und mein Kopf ist so voll, ich wei garnicht, wie ich das die fnf Wochen vor dem Schriftlichen hinbekommen soll  :Smilie:  
Dabei hab ich den ganzen morgen nur Neuroanatomie wiederholt, was ich eigentlich schon knnen sollte und trotzdem bin ich echt dusselig im Kopf. Wenn nur die blden mndlichen Prfungen nicht wren...

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Buuuuuaaa.. hat jemand schon Vitamine gelernt???  :Keks:  Ist etwas tzend irgendwie... :Hh?: 
Naja, heut war nicht so mein Tag irgendwie.. morgen wirds hoffentlich besser!

----------


## ohusa

Da ich schon mit dem regulren Semesterstoff gut beschftigt bin (Biochemie II und Physio II), sehe ich zur Zeit keine Mglichkeit irgendwas anderes zu wiederholen. Das macht aber nichts!!! Denn irgendwie wirds schon klappen, die ganzen Leute aus dem jetzt 6. Semester habens ja auch geschafft - auf geht's ans EKG und Referate ber Referate vorbereiten ;)

----------


## MaGe

Hat ja schon bei vielen funktioniert - ich hoffe auch drauf. Aber man hakt ja auc mit dem Semesterstoff oft n gutes Stck lernen ab.
Das wird schon alles. Obwohl ich jetzt chon merke, wieviel Stoff ich innerhalb der letzten drei Wochen schon vergessen habe... Und die Klausur ist am Dienstag.  :Hh?:  Wie soll das dann erst vorm Physikum werden?

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@MaGe- geht mir genauso. Bin heute echt gefrustet und habe das Gefhl ich bin zu bld fr das Studium. Kann mir das alles nicht merken und hab schon wieder so viel vergessen. Hab die ganze Neuroana ja schon gelernt... und so viel wieder vergessen. Knnte nochmal von vorne anfangen, dafr hab ich aber keine Zeit.
Heute Vitamine und Spurenelemente fertig gelernt... buuuuuuuhuuu... :Keks: 
Morgen gehts los mit Genetik.. :Keks:  :Keks: 
Was lernt ihr gerade so?
Gute Nacht zusammen!

----------


## Mustang

So war heute beim LPA und bin angemeldet.
Mich nervt es momentan auch das ich so viel mit Physio II und BC II zu tun habe.
Aber beide Klausuren sind bei uns nicht ohne und so knapp vorm Physikum will ich da nichts dem Zufall berlassen und am Ende von einem der beiden in die Wiederholung.
Weil dann fehlen 1-2 Wochen vor dem Physikum und das wre bitter.
Wenn diese Praktika uns Seminare nicht wren, das wre ein Traum!

----------


## mausimhausograus

mir fehlt zwar nur noch histo,wre mitte juni, nun haben sie uns aber ein leckerlie vorgeworfen,einen alternativtermin mitte mai,
puh....wr natrlich toll...aber soooooviel tage sinds nu auch nicht mehr...andrerseits hintenrum mehr zeit..*grbel
euch semestergeplagten jede menge power :Top:

----------


## mausimhausograus

sodele,
nach reiflichem hin und her nun die entscheidung gefllt,den spteren histotermin zu nehmen...leben ist momentan irgendwie doch noch wichtiger  :Blush: 
auch wenn mich tglich gedanken zum thema uni berfallen... :peng: 

mal was andres..
was haltet ihr (sofern nicht schon 1000mal erfragt) vom benninghoff taschenbuch? hre nur gutes...ist dem so? 
wrde es (neben atlas & prpsaal)als physikumsvorbereitung ausreichen...nehme an in neuro wohl eher nicht?
erbitte meinungen :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Gast26092018

Hast du in Histo noch 2 Versuche? Wenn ja dann kannst du es doch versuchen und den frheren Termin mitschreiben oder? :Nixweiss: 
Hmm...ich kenne den Benninghoff nicht. Aber ich werde mit den Prometheus Atlanten und den Medi-Learn Skripten lernen...das reicht eigentlich aus :Nixweiss:  
Willst du dir jetzt extra ein neues Buch dafr kaufen? Womit hast du vorher Anatomie gelernt? 
Neuro werde ich zustzlich mit dem Moll lernen.

----------


## mausimhausograus

tehe,wenns denn ne klausur wr in histo,tt ichs wagen,
aber da mndlich und so kurz vorm physikum....mit den gleichen prfern*hstel :Grinnnss!: 

du hast schon recht,was das neue buch betrifft,war halt nur ne idee..*benninghoff* ist ja ansich nicht das belste...

also ich hab mit meinen 2 sobotten und dem lippert und moll damals gelernt (ein paar jhrchen her),kam ich gut mit zurecht.
inzw ist bei uns in ..siehe ort... die prometheusreihe *pflicht*,weil autor anatomieinstitut leitet,
ich find sie zwar toll, aber auch sehr eigenwillig.
ich befinde mich sozusagen noch im wankelstadium  :dumdiddeldum...:

----------


## abi07

@maus: Genau dieselbe Frage gab es vor Kurzem im Frust-Thread von Zanza: 

http://www.medi-learn.de/medizinstud...43072&page=856

----------


## mausimhausograus

dankeschn abi07  :Blush: 
wersch mal gucken gehen ...

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Also zum Taschenbuch Antomie kann  ich nur sagen, dass ich es super finde. Sowohl fr Makro als auch fr Neuro. Es steht sogar mehr drin als im Trepel, finde ich. Ist halt alles sehr knapp auf den Punkt gebracht und manche knnte vom Format und der Flle an Infos pro Seite abgeschreckt sein, jedoch finde ich das Buch gut. Kann es also nur empfehlen. Auch fr Embryo msste es reichen, auch wenn ich das teilweise aus dem Sadler gelernt habe.
Gutes Vorankommen!

----------


## mausimhausograus

hab mir heut den kleinen benn geholt und schon mal reingeschielt.
sieht sehr schn kompakt und stichwrterich aus,hoffe,ihn gut als sobottabegleitbuch nutzen zu knnen.
nehm doch meine sobotten,da die damals vorn mir gut *vorbereitet wurden,ich schneller reinkommen werde.lets see

----------


## papiertiger

@mausim..

dann sind wir schon zwei, Sobotta + Benninghoff TB ist eine gute Kombi ;)

----------


## mausimhausograus

:Grinnnss!:   freu

----------


## Adrenalino

Hallo erstma... 
Seit gestern bin ich auch angemeldet.. frs "Physikum" - also nun mein erster Eintrag hier..
Ist echt hart, trotz Vorbereitung auf ein bestimmtes Thema komm ich darin beim Kreuzen nur knapp ber die nackte Bestehensgrenze hinweg ..! 
Wie soll das nur werden..!? Was macht ich nur falsch?!  :Nixweiss: 
In diesem Sinne, gute Nacht..

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Hi Adrenalino,
nett, dass du auch hier bist.  :Grinnnss!: 
Aus welchen Bchern lernst du denn? Ich hab anfangs mal Physio mit nem KLB gelernt und war zu der Zeit wesentlich schlechter als wenn ich mit groen Bchern lerne- was ich jetzt auch mache. Naja, hat auch nicht jeder den Nerv und die Zeit fr die Schinken... :Keks: 
Frohes Schaffen.. ich bin gerade an Gentechnik dran... :Party:

----------


## tnq25

Hallo an alle! 
Bei mir ist es auch im August so weit...schnief
@Adrenalino: Mir geht es genauso: Ich hab diese Woche Chemie gelernt und Gestern Schwarze Reihe gekreuzt und nur 55% geschafft!! :grrrr....:  DEPRIMIEREND!! Wie soll ich das blo schaffen? 

Allen einen schnen Feiertag!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@tnq25- Wir schaffen das!! Ganz bestimmt! Nur den Kopf nicht hngen lassen.....  :Meine Meinung:  Die Fragen sind auch echt total bekloppt... :Keks:

----------


## Honey1987

[QUOTE]Ich hab diese Woche Chemie gelernt und Gestern Schwarze Reihe gekreuzt und nur 55% geschafft!! DEPRIMIEREND!! Wie soll ich das blo schaffen? /QUOTE]

hh... es ist MAI!!! Physikum ist im AUGUST!!! 55% zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt ist doch super......
Macht euch nicht so verrckt! 

Schnen Feiertag!

----------


## Adrenalino

Hm, schn dass es anderen auch so geht... 
Und was die Bcher angeht: Jap, ich lerne hauptschlich mit KLB (Huppelsberg in Physio, nachschlagen im Silbernagl Taschenatlas) und weigere mich immernoch die groen Schinke auszupacken... das muss doch auch anders gehen.. 



> Naja, hat auch nicht jeder den Nerv und die Zeit fr die Schinken..


 --> doppelt jap!  :hmmm...: 
Hat sogar unser Prof W. letztens in der Vorlesung gemeint, dass er vom Lernen mit ausschlielich dicken Schinken abrt, man braucht dazu zu viel Zeit und wird nicht fertig.. wenn ER das schon sagt..  :Aufgepasst!:  

@ Honey1987: 
Hast schon recht, aber ca. Anfang August ist schon mein Mndliches.. da kann ich also frs Schriftliche nicht erst kurz vorher anfangen mit kreuzen, oder? 
(Mal abgesehen von den ganzen integr.Sem.Referaten momentan und den letzten Prfungen Mitte Juli..)  :Party:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ich kreuz auch schon die ganze Zeit. Sind ja auch 8000 Fragen- die kann man nicht von heute auf morgen durchmachen.
brigens- ich lern auch nicht nur aus den dicken Brocken...  ::-winky: 
.. fr Makro&Neuro hab ich ja auch das Taschenbuch von unserem Prof... :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

Ich wrde allen, die das Mndliche vor dem Schirftlichen haben, schon raten, sich erstmal hauptschlich darauf zu konzentrieren. Man sollte zwar nicht gar nichts vorher kreuzen, aber das Mndliche hat erstmal Prioritt. Ich habe vor dem Mndlichen nur BC ein bisschen themenweise gekreuzt und 3 oder 4 Ana-Themen, aber das war es auch schon. Ansonsten nur frs Mndliche gelernt und dann nochmal zwei Wochen lang richtig schn durchgekreuzt. War sowohl frs Mndliche als auch frs Schriftliche eine super Taktik - kann ich von daher nur weiterempfehlen!!!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Argsss.. es ist zum  :kotzen: ... ich komm nicht voran.. verdammt!! Jeden Tag gerate ich noch mehr in Verzug.... noch wer??? :Keks:

----------


## Milana

Jaaa... hab noch nicht mal angefangen  :Smilie:  Und wollte schon mit 2 Themen durch sein.

----------


## medica2007

@Miss_verstndnis
sag mal hast du dir ein freisemester frs lernen genommen oder bist du einfach nur so top fit und kannst das so nebenbei durchziehen

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

:hmmm...:  Ich hab ein Freisemester genommen..-.  ::-winky:  :peng: 
Ist fr mich die beste Lsung...

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Euch allen einen schnen Sonntag!
Bei mir steht heute Signaltransduktion auf dem Plan.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@mausimhaus- sag mal, beginnt bei euch die Mndliche schon so frh?? Ich meine, wenn ich auf deinen Ticker schaue, kommt mir so der Gedanke... :Grinnnss!:

----------


## mausimhausograus

huhu miss  :Grinnnss!: 

also bei uns ist die mndliche  fr den zeitraum
19.07.-23.07.  angesetzt. :Oh nee...: 
hab,da ich ja noch nicht wei,wann,fr meinen ticker
den 19.07. genommen....
mir grauselts auch schon,wie schnell die zeit rennt. :Nixweiss: 
aber selbst wenns m nicht klappen sollte ( :Blush: ),
hab ich immerhin noch 4 wochen bis zum schriftlichen.
d.h. bin ich derzeit kreuztechnisch noch nicht hyperaktiv :hmmm...: 
zugegebenermassen m auch nur histofixiert.
ab 01.06.solls dann richtig losgehen.........we will see :schnarch...: 

schnen sonntag :bhh:

----------


## Gast26092018

@MissVerstndnis: Wiederholst du eigentlich den Stoff den du momentan lernst nochmal vor dem Physikum? Oder machst du nur einen Durchgang (Lernen+Kreuzen) bis zur schriftlichen Prfung?

Heute wollte ich etwas Pysiologie wiederholen Thema: Atmung, mit Huppelsberg+Medi-Learn Skript :Blush:  zu viel Stoff fr einen Tag :schnarch...:  :Oh nee...:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

Frust, hab Immunchemie gekreuzt mit gerademal 60%. es ist zum heulen.
Ich hasse diese Detailfragen!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Also ich will eigentlich alles nochmal wiederholen. Fange morgen endlich mit Runde 2 Makro an.. nehme ich mir seit Wochen vor und muss aber sein, da ich schon wieder so viel vergessen habe.. wie soll man sich das merken... :Keks:  :kotzen:  Wie macht ihr das denn mit dem Wiederholen? Bleibt euch da Zeit??
Tja, das sieht dann so aus, dass ich den ganzen Tasg BC lerne und abends Ana wiederhole.. zumindest mal ist das der Plan.. mal sehen wie es wird... :Nixweiss:

----------


## Gast26092018

Hmm also Makro werde ich ab Mitte Juli lernen, so dass ich den Stoff nicht 2 mal wiederholen muss. Psych/Soz auch kurz vor der Prfung. Momentan lerne ich Physiologie, den Stoff muss ich aber irgendwie spter nochmal wiederholen :Oh nee...: aber wann :Nixweiss:  :was ist das...?:  vielleicht whrend ich Biochemie lerne(Ende Juni :Nixweiss: )...das muss ich spter spontan entscheiden. Aber viel kann ich da nicht wiederholen, ich bin jetzt schon in Verzug :Blush:  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@Maximus-... ja, das mit dem Verzug ist mir gut bekannt.. bei mir sind es 4 Wochen, seit dem ursprnglichen Lernplan.. :Oh nee...:  :Blush:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Na, keiner da?? Wie ist der Status quo? Habt ihr Zeit zu wiederholen??

----------


## ohusa

Nein, keine Zeit zum Wiederholen. Ich bin froh, wenn ich hinter dem Semesterstoff irgendwie herkomme.
Naja, wenigestens haben wir hier in Lbeck nchste Woche Anatomie in 5 Tagen, wo uns die Anatomen nochmal alles Physikumsrelevante zurck ins Hirn rufen (hoffe ich jedenfalls - Anatomie ist fr mich schon vieeeel zu lange her).
Dafr gab es heute in der Mensa Unicum Tten ;). Mit Veltins und Almdudler!

----------


## Mustang

> Nein, keine Zeit zum Wiederholen. Ich bin froh, wenn ich hinter dem Semesterstoff irgendwie herkomme.
> ...


dito so gehts mir auch  :Oh nee...:

----------


## mausimhausograus

@ohusa,

almdudler ,wie geil.... :Grinnnss!: 
da muss man sich aber bei euch in lbeck schon einen sehr hohen segelmast suchen ,um annhernd gebirgsfeeling zu kriegen  :bhh: 

was das wiederholen betrifft,so hoff ich auf die letzten 2-3 wochen,
lern ja ersteinmal nur frs m...
also pro fach jetzt 2 wochen und dann wiederholen*koppkratz
hach...wenns m erstmal rum wr....frs schriftliche kann man auch auf der terrasse oder am strand kreuzen.. :dumdiddeldum...: 

nuja,entweder es klappt ,oder dann eben nicht.
mehr als lernen und versuchen geht nicht :Nixweiss:  :Meine Meinung:  :Grinnnss!:  :kotzen:  :Keks:

----------


## HosHa

seit gestern scheinfrei und heute gleich beim lpa angemeldet ! 

das ist schonmal kein schlechtes gefhl....

noch ist nichts verloren leute , es ist noch massig Zeit !

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Glckwunsch zur Scheinfreiheit! Ist ein gutes Gefhl.  :Meine Meinung: 
Ich hab brigens vor der Schriftlichen genauso Schiss wie vor der Mndlichen.. es sind sooo krasse Detailfragen... und 4 Stunden sind ne lange Zeit, find ich.. Bin nach einer Stunde kreuzen meist schon im Eimer.. :Keks:

----------


## Milana

Hey
Was schreib ich denn bei dem Meldebeleg als "kurzbezeichnung" der Universitt?
Will nichts falsch machen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast26092018

Da schreibst du "Uni Heidelberg" ::-oopss:

----------


## Milana

Das htten die ruhig auch mal bisschen leichter verstndlich da hinschreiben knnen...  :Big Grin:  
Fein, dann kann jetzt hoffentlich nichts mehr schiefgehn. Danke

----------


## Gast26092018

Bekommen eigentlich die Leute die schon scheinfrei sind ihre Einladung zum Physikum frher als andere, oder werden alle Einladungen zeitgleich verschickt? 
Und was wenn ich nicht zuhause sein sollte, wenn der Brief ankommt, kann ich den Brief von der Postfiliale abholen oder wird er zurckgeschickt?

----------


## Stephan0815

Soweit ich wei, werden alle LADUNGEN (das ist ein Verwaltungsakt, keine "Einladung") allgemein verschickt. Falls du nicht da warst, kriegste halt, entweder ber die Post nen Hinweis, wo du deinen Brief abholen kannst oder aber du wendest dich an dein Prfungsamt, welches das dann zu lagern hat. 
(allerdings hat es nicht die Pflicht dich zu informieren, da es das tut) Also frag einfach mal beim Prfungsamt nach, ob die was fr dich haben ^^

----------


## HosHa

ich dachte immer, die briefe kommen auf dem normalen wege, also liegen einfach im briefkasten......von einschreiben hat da neulich niemand was gesagt, aber vielleicht ist das auch von lpa zu lpa unterschiedlich

----------


## Nilani

war bei uns allein in der Stadt schon unterschiedlich. Bei mir hatte der Postbote geklingelt, bei anderen lags einfach so im Postkasten. Unterschreiben musste ich allerdings dafr nicht. Schtze mal, die hatten nach 200 Anmeldungen einfach irgendwann auch keinen Bock mehr, zu klingeln und Treppen zu laufen (ich wohn ja EG)  :Grinnnss!: 
Und die Ladungen kamen tatschlich alle am gleichen Tag, soweit ich mitbekommen hab (nmlich Samstags). Ist auch von Uni zu Uni unterschiedlich, manche kriegen noch fr mndliche extra Brief, bei uns kommt alles in 1 Wisch. So ungefhren Zeitraum, wann es verschickt wird, hatten sie brigens angekndigt.

----------


## medica2007

hi
wie macht ihr des mit psycho

ich hab mir mal vorgenommen die schwarze reihe jeden tag paar seiten zu kreuzen und einfach notizen nebenbei zu machen.....

findet ihr es so sinnvoll? 
ich mein viele fragen kann man ja mit gesunden menschenverstand beantworten....aber es kommen ja immerhin ab und zu spezielle fragen (Resilienz z.B. hab ich heut gelernt "psychisch elastisch bzw. belastbar ohne krank zu werden  :Grinnnss!:  )

ansonsten werd ich ja nie fertig damit...jetzt steht insA neuro klausur an und dann insA neuro-physio

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Psycho lern ich erst nach der Mndlichen- also ab Anfang August. Mir sind die groen Fcher schon beinahe zu viel.. (naja, das beinahe kann man getrost streichen..) :Oh nee...:  :Keks: 
Wie kommt ihr voran? Ich hatte die letzten Tage ein richtiges Tief und bin kaum vorangekommen. Naja, diese Woche werd ich zumindest Biochemie abschlieen.. zwar 4 Wochen spter als geplant, aber immerhin.
Gre aus dem verregneten Wrzburg!

----------


## ernieundbert123

> Wie kommt ihr voran? Ich hatte die letzten Tage ein richtiges Tief und bin kaum vorangekommen. Naja, diese Woche werd ich zumindest Biochemie abschlieen.. zwar 4 Wochen spter als geplant, aber immerhin.
> Gre aus dem verregneten Wrzburg!


Geht mir genauso, ich wollte Anatomie Ende April durch haben, wurde nun auch Ende Mai ...
Ansonsten sehr zh alles, mag aber auch daran liegen, dass ich denke, dass wir irgendwie doch noch ganz schn viel Zeit haben. Bei uns in Hamburg findet das Mndliche nach dem Schriftlichen statt, daher denke ich momentan nur ans Schriftliche.

Ich habe wie Miss_Verstndnis den Luxus, dieses Semester uni-frei zu haben, wnsche daher vor allen Dingen Euch allen, die Ihr noch mitten im Semester steckt, viel Kraft und Nerven!  :Smilie:

----------


## HosHa

also irgendwie hab ich das gefhl, mich viel zu lang mit "kleinen themen" aufzuhalten....
gerade gemerkt : beispiel embryo ! medi learn 50 seiten durchgearbeitet, sehr zher stoff und dann beim kreuzen gemerkt, dass ich auch nur einfach diese abschnitte "das bringt punkte" und "basics mndliche" htte intus haben knnen, um gut zu kreuzen...

----------


## User1212

steht nicht in der approbationsordnung (gltig fr ganz deutschland), dass die mndliche prfung mind. 10 tage nach der schriftlichen prfung stattfinden muss? verstehe deswegen nicht, wieso manche die mndliche vor der schriftlichen haben.

Gre

----------


## Strodti

@User1212: Wo steht das? So steht das nicht in der Approbationsordnung.

----------


## User1212

also ich hab jetzt noch einmal nachgelesen und nichts gefunden, auer dass die mndlichen in der vorlesungsfreien zeit stattfinden sollen.
komisch, ich hatte das anders im kopf. entschuldigt.

bei uns sind 11 tage dazwischen zeit.

Gre

----------


## Ritalin rockt

Servus   :Smilie:  

Habe eine Frage bzgl. der Pysikumsanmeldung.
Habe mich angemeldet und auch bereits dieses Schreiben mit der Eingangsbesttigung bekommen mit der Nummer.
Ausschlufrist fr die Anmeldung ist ja der 10.06. bzw. 9.07. fr Scheine 
Habe aber heute meinen erste Hilfe Schein bekommen.
Habe nun ziemliche Panik dass die ihn nicht mehr annehmen oder sonst irgendwas machen. 
Wei jemand wie es ausschaut mit dem nachreichen von erste hilfe etc.???? 


lg
Markus

----------


## ernieundbert123

> Servus   
> Habe nun ziemliche Panik dass die ihn nicht mehr annehmen oder sonst irgendwas machen. 
> Wei jemand wie es ausschaut mit dem nachreichen von erste hilfe etc.????


Warum sollten sie den Schein nicht annehmen? Du liegst doch innerhalb der Frist.
Also ich habe im Frhjahr verpennt, eine Kopie der Geburtsurkunde zur Anmeldung mitzunehmen. Da das LPA steif und fest behauptete, keinen Kopierer im Haus zu haben (auch keinen Bezahlkopierer), musste ich die Kopie spter hinschicken.
War kein Problem.

----------


## Ritalin rockt

kein kopierer in einer behrde????  :peng: 
oh man...das ich nicht lache  :Smilie: 

naja weil sie ja sagen knnen "ja du httest den erste hilfe kurs aber auch schon frher machen knnen.....also anmeldung unvollstndig bla bla"....

es heit ja man soll alles einreichen was man schon hat.

bin einfach gestresst von der lernerei...vielleicht liegts auch daran dass ich mir solche gendanken mache... 


Gru
Markus

----------


## ernieundbert123

> kein kopierer in einer behrde???? 
> oh man...das ich nicht lache


Jupp, wusste auch nicht, ob ich lachen oder weinen sollte ...




> naja weil sie ja sagen knnen "ja du httest den erste hilfe kurs aber auch schon frher machen knnen.....also anmeldung unvollstndig bla bla"....


Nein, mach Dir da mal keine Gedanken, einer Freundin fehlte auch einiges, was sie nachreichen musste. Wichtig ist die Nachreichfrist. Bitte um Korrektur, falls ich falsch liegen sollte.
Aber das msste das LPA Dir auch gesagt haben, dass Du den Schein nachreichen kannst?




> bin einfach gestresst von der lernerei...vielleicht liegts auch daran dass ich mir solche gendanken mache...


Glaub ich auch  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Nilani

Ist es nicht so, dass ihr bis 10.6. angemeldest sein msst, also Antrag muss dort sein. Scheine nachhreichen geht dann bis 9.7., welche sind egal, also auch Erste-Hilfe-Schein. Bei uns sind Anfang Juli noch Klausuren und bis jetzt haben wir es trotzdem immer geschafft, pnktlich alle Sachen abzuschicken. Hebt euch die Panik mal lieber fr spter auf, wenns wirklich ernst wird ;)

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

In Freiburg kannst du sogar bis 27.07 nachreichen.
bei uns fehlt jemandem der erste Hilfe Kurs. Das LPA meinte, man soll einfach alles zusammen losschicken,  weil der Poststempel gilt und somit auch der 9.07 noch ok ist als Abschickdatum.

----------


## medica2007

kann mir jemand aus BaW sagen, wen ihr als "Sachbearbeiter" auf dem Umschlag geschrieben habt?
auf den orangenen infoblttern stand ja nichts......

----------


## papiertiger

> Da das LPA steif und fest behauptete, keinen Kopierer im Haus zu haben (auch keinen Bezahlkopierer), musste ich die Kopie spter hinschicken.


Wie geil is das denn bitte?

Aber da ich gerade von dort komme - ja, ich glaubs dir   :bhh: 


ontopic - wann erfahrt Ihr eigentlich den Termin frs Mndliche? Scheint ja von LPA zu LPA etwas unterschiedlich zu sein das.

----------


## Gast26092018

Wir bekommen die Zulassungsbescheide mit Info zur mndlichen Prfung vermutlich in der 2. Augustwoche. Hoffentlich ist meine mndliche Prfung nicht so bald nach der Schriftlichen :Oh nee...: 
Bei mndlichen Prfungen bin ich viel zu nervs, und kann kaum denken, brauch mehr Zeit um mich vorzubereiten :was ist das...?: 

@Medica: Ich glaub keiner wei welchen Sachbearbeiter er hat, ich glaub dass entscheidet das LPA spontan, nach Erhalt :Nixweiss: . Ich habe nur die Adresse des LPA auf den Umschlag geschrieben.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Uuuu,ihr habt es gut, wenn ihr erst nach der Schriftlichen die Mndlichen habt--... bei mir gehts wahrscheinlich schon am 30.7. los... ::-oopss:  Hilfe!

----------


## Adrenalino

> Uuuu,ihr habt es gut, wenn ihr erst nach der Schriftlichen die Mndlichen habt--... bei mir gehts wahrscheinlich schon am 30.7. los... Hilfe!


Tschakka! Ich bin dabei! 
Soweit ich wei, bekommen wir in W eine Woche vor der eigenen Mndl. Bescheid.

----------


## Lizard

> kann mir jemand aus BaW sagen, wen ihr als "Sachbearbeiter" auf dem Umschlag geschrieben habt?
> auf den orangenen infoblttern stand ja nichts......


Du musst da keinen Namen angeben. Einfach die Adresse auf dem orangefarbenen Bogen nehmen und gut is ;)

----------


## abi07

@Adrenalino: Eine Woche vorher erfhrst du die PRFER, den Termin musst du dementsprechend schon frher erfahren, weil du ja sonst nicht weit, wann du beim LPA antanzen kannst...
I.d.R. sagen sie es dir zwei Wochen vorher, aber bei uns ging das aus irgendwelchen fadenscheinigen Grnden im Zusammenhang mit den Biochemiescheinen wohl nicht.  :Hh?:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Boa, ich bin frustriert gerade. Heute geht gar nix voran.. ich kann mich nicht konzentrieren und frag mich wie ich mir das alles merken soll...  :Oh nee...:  :Traurig:

----------


## tarsus

Mach ne Pause!!! Das entspannt und am nchsten Tag gehts viel produktiver weiter! Bringt am Ende mehr! :Top:

----------


## thinker

Ich lese (mal von weitergehenden Schritten abgesehen) wohl echt super lahm...habe die letzten 2 Tage sicher etwa 2 x 2 Stunden Biochemie (horn) gelesen und bin gerade mal auf Seite 40....wie soll das mit den anderen Fchern denn noch werden bzw. wann ?? Man man man..

----------


## Tanita

> kann mir jemand aus BaW sagen, wen ihr als "Sachbearbeiter" auf dem Umschlag geschrieben habt?
> auf den orangenen infoblttern stand ja nichts......


Bei der ganz stinknormalen Anmeldung? Niemanden. Auf den orangenen Bgen steht die Adresse mit Postfach. Die hatte ich draufgeschrieben.
Irgendeinen Fall gibts aber, wo mans an den Sachbearbeiter schicken muss. Ich glaub, wenn du dir irgendwas vom LPA erst noch anerkennen lassen msstest oder so...steht aber auch irgendo in der orangenen Anleitung.
Aber wenns echt nur die normale Anmeldung mit Scheineinsendung ist, dann geht das an niemand bestimmten.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

So, nachdem ich gerade alles etwas schleifen lie, melde ich mich auch malwieder. Sagt mal- hat jemand von euch ne Lerngruppe?? Also ich meine so etwas, bei dem jeder erst sein zeug lernt und man sich dann zum gemeinsamen Wiederholen trifft? Irgendwie kommt das bei mir nicht so richtig zusammen... die Leute sind eher Einzelkmpfer. 
Einen guten Tag alllen!

----------


## Milana

Ich bin auch eher Einzelkmpfer, hab aber vor den mndlichen Semesterprfungen die Erfahrung gemacht, dass gemeinsames Wiederholen es echt bringt, sofern alle gut vorbereitet sind. Wenn man alles nochmal ausformuliert, bringt das gerade frs mndliche echt was.
Deswegen hab ich eine Lerngruppe, wir sind zu dritt, haben uns aber erst 3x getroffen. Vor allem bei Physio und Anatomie find ich das gut. Biochemie ist schwieriger. Wir haben einen aufeinander abgestimmten Lernplan und machen danach die Themen dann nochmal zusammen. 
Naja, ich hab aber immernoch nicht angefangen, jetzt muss ich erstmal das Semester schaffen ;) Danach sind es ja auch noch.... 43 Tage bis zum Schriftlichen (aaaaah)
Aber... jetzt erstmal die Sonne genieen!

----------


## cicely

Ich habe auch ne Lerngruppe... wir sind zu viert und haben uns nicht erst jetzt frs Physikum zusammengetan, sondern lernen schon seit Anfang des dritten Semesters zusammen, was ganz gut ist, da wir inzwischen echt ein eingespieltes Team sind.
Finde ich schon besser als immer ganz alleine zu lernen... erstens macht es mehr Spa  :hmmm...:  und zweitens bleiben (bei mir zumindest) ein paar Sachen einfach besser hngen, wenn man sie mit einer bestimmten Lerngruppensituation in Verbindung bringen kann... und vier Kpfen fallen zu Thema X immer mehr verschiedene Aspekte ein als einem, was sich dann schn ergnzt. Und fr's Mndliche sollte man die Sachen ohnehin mal in Worte gefasst haben.

Das Wichtigste ist dabei aber, dass man mit seinen Partnern zusammenpasst. Man sollte schon einen hnlichen Lern- und Denkstil haben, sonst wird es eher kontraproduktiv bzw. man braucht Ewigkeiten... oder es luft auf ein "Lehrer-Schler-Verhltnis" hinaus, in dem einer immer erklrt und einer immer zuhrt. Hatte ich auch schon, kann durchaus auch fr beide Seiten von Vorteil sein (auch wenn man anderen was erklrt, ordnen sich die Gedanken im eigenen Kopf), aber man nimmt schon mehr mit, wenn alle auf gleicher Wellenlnge sind.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

So, mein Lernplan kommt offiziell noch weiter in Verzug- liege seit den frhen Morgenstunden mit der heftigsten Gastroenteritis flach... :Keks: 
Wre bel, wenn man so etwas in der Prfungswoche bekme.. :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## altalena

Also, ich bin den Thread bis jetzt immer umgangen und das aus gutem Grund, wie ich feststelle  :Oh nee...: 
Ich finde es krass, wie aktiv sich die meisten hier schon aufs Physikum vorbereiten.... ich meine, an der Uni Wrzburg scheint das ja ntig zu sein, denn da is das mdl. ja wirklich in greifbarer Nhe, aber alle anderen.... das schockt mich so.... 
Ich mache noch nichts AKTIV frs Physikum, und zwar aus dem einfachen Grund, weil ich mit dem aktuellen Semesterstoff bereits ordentlich zu tun hab. Neuroanatomie ist recht umfangreich und die Integrierten Seminare 2 mal wchentlich rauben auch einiges an Vorbereitungszeit. Natrlich ist das in gewisser Weise auch 'ne Vorbereitung aufs Physikum, da die Integrierten ja eigentlich nen guten Wiederholungseffekt auf bereits lnger zurckliegende Themen haben..... trotzdem:
Bei uns im Semester herrscht die berwiegende Meinung: Nach den Klausuren (Ende Juni + 1.7.) wird angefangen...... sind wir alle zu naiv  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Znder

Gaaanz locker bleiben...das passt schon. :hmmm...:

----------


## ohusa

Ich fange auch erst Mitte Juli, wenn die Klausuren vorbei sind mit der richtigen Physikumsvorbereitung an. 
Zur Zeit kommt nmlich zum normalen Semesterstoff auch noch die ganze Protestiererei dazu, die auch ziemlich zeit- und krfteraubend ist. Ich mchte mich aber dabei auch nicht raushalten, denn ich finde es eine riesengroe Frechheit was mit uns da veranstaltet wird!
Hoffentlich leidet mein Physikum darunter nicht, aber einfach zuhause bleiben und lernen, whrend andere protestieren kann ich auch nicht.

Fazit: Ab Mitte Juli mit "richtig" lernen anfangen wird schon irgendwie reichen mssen :Meine Meinung:

----------


## MaGe

Mir gehts genauso... obwohl wir jetzt schon im semester viel biochemie wiederholen. aber wirklich schaffe ich nichts nebenher. 
denek auch, dass es schon viele geschafft haben, die auch erst im juli angefangen haben. obwohl es mir vor ein paar sachen echt graut. aber bei dem guten wetter...?

----------


## Znder

Is ja auch extrem toll jetzt alles zu wiederholen. Bei uns gab es auch einige Spezialisten, die alles nebenher wiederholt haben. Nur sind die dann durch die letzten ZNS Prfungen gefallen und hatten dann nur noch 5,5 Wochen fr alles.

Nur nicht verrckt machen lassen... :Top:

----------


## -Julchen-

Endlich les ich hier auch mal von Leuten, die nocht schon Monate vorher anfangen, frs Physikum zu lernen!! Das ist nmlich meiner Meinung nach viiieeeel zu frh, ich zB vergess da viel zu viel wieder! Bin zwar erst nchstes Jahr mit dem Physikum dran, hab mir allerdings bissl Sorgen gemacht, als ich den Thread hier durchgelesen hab! Da bin ich echt froh, von Leuten zu lesen, die sich da nicht schon ewig vorher kirre machen :Top:

----------


## mausimhausograus

pffffrrrrrrrr.....krieg irgendwie grad gar nix gebacken......hrrrrrmpf :kotzen: 
liebugel sehr damit,es dies semester sein zu lassen und next semester physikum zu machen....winter treibt einen ja eh nach drinnen....
kann mich so gar nicht konzentrieren...tausend andre sachen umme ohrn...tscha..werd mich dann mal beim n physikumsthread wieder melden. :Blush:  :was ist das...?: 
allen jetztkmpfern hoch die daumen,ihr packt das...! :Top:

----------


## Lizard

Wenn du Scheinfrei bist wrde ich es versuchen!
Im ML Kurs haben sie gesagt,dass Leute die das P schieben signifikant schlechtere Bestehenschancen haben.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

heyy!! @mausimhaus- hast du das schon ganz fest geplant jetzt? berleg es dir nochmal! Ich hab das ja auch gemacht und fr mich war es die beste Lsung- andere, die es auch so gemacht haben aus meinem Semester, haben nun aber echt massive Probleme, da sie keine MOtivation haben und trotz Vorhaben immer noch nicht wirklich angefangen haben zu lernen...  ::-oopss: 
Also wenn du dich gut motivieren kannst ist es sicher gut, wenn man sich Zeit lsst, andernfalls kann es einfach ein verlorenes Semester sein.. :Meine Meinung:

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

> Wenn du Scheinfrei bist wrde ich es versuchen!
> Im ML Kurs haben sie gesagt,dass Leute die das P schieben signifikant schlechtere Bestehenschancen haben.


Warum?

----------


## hafenbrille

> Warum?


glaube, weil man einfach total ausm lern/semestertrott kommt.
Machste physikum direkt nachm 4. semester, isses im prinzip, als wrd das semester net juli, sondern erst mitte september zu ende gehen.
Da is man i.d.R eh schon im lernen drin.
Auerdem wird man - so gehts mir zumindest - so n bisschen von der masse mitgezogen. Da hat man vier semester zusammen studiert, und bringt gemeinsam das physikum zu ende. 
Geht bestimmt leichter, als sich ganz allein zu motivieren.

Aber letztendlich muss das jeder fr sich entscheiden.

Ich wrd allein deswegen schon physikum so frh wie mglich machen, weil ich einfach kein bock htte, mich noch n semester mit vorklinischem zeugs rumzuschlagen  :Smilie:

----------


## Lizard

@ erdbeertrtchen

An die Begrndung kann mich nicht mehr erinnern.  :Grinnnss!: 
Ich denke aber,dass das was hafenbrille sagte in etwa hinkommt. 
Niemand (oder nur sehr sehr wenige) werden das gesamte zustzliche Semester nutzen um zu lernen. Ausserdem ist bestimmt jedem bekannt wie schnell man das ganze Zeug wieder vergisst und wenn man aus dem Uni-Alltag raus ist wird das evtl. nochmal verstrkt.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ich denke es kommt auf die Person an. Ich z.B. habe auch Schulabschlsse ganz als Externe gemacht, sprich sogar ohne, dass ich Unterricht erhalten habe und denke auch, dass ich das Physikum schaffen werde, auch wenn das natrlich etwas anderes ist. Aber dennoch- ich kann mich motivieren, auch ohne Uni-Veranstaltungen.. :bhh:  ist eben typsache. Deswegen rate ich niemandem ab oder dazu sich ein Freisemester zu nehmen, weil sich jeder selbst einschtzen muss.. :Top:

----------


## Lizard

Ja, es kommt sicherlich auf den Typ an.
Aber die Zahlen unserer Uni sind sehr deutlich.
Physikum F10:
Durchfallrate Referenzgruppe: 3,8% (4 von 105)
Durchfallrate alle anderen: 18,6% (32 von 172)

----------


## Laelya

@erdbeertrtchen:
in etwa das was schon gesagt wurde.

Dabei ist ziemlich egal, wieviele semester du gebraucht hast, bis zum P.
Je lnger du von Univeranstaltungen weg bist, desto schwerer wird es fr dich.
Das ist auch das Problem, bei denen, die immer wieder durchs P durchfallen.
Es fehlt der Bezug zur Seminargruppe-->ergo kaum Leute zur Bildung von Lerngruppen
Es fehlt der Bezug zum Lernstoff-->ergo viel schwieriger, den alleine zu lernen und lange zu Behalten
Dein Krper vergisst Gewohnheiten, wie frh aufstehen, sich fertig machen, zur Uni...dann lernen zu "mssen" etc.

Wenn du lange aus dem Konzept drauen bist, sagst du dir zwar, dass du ja ein ganzes Semester Zeit zum lernen hast, aber prinzipiell lernt niemand ein semester durch (ausnahmen besttigen die regel). Mal davon abgesehen, dass du nicht ein semester lang den kompletten VK Stoff behalten kannst.

Statistisch gesehen wird mit jedem Freisemester/Lernsemester mit dem du aus deinem regulren Semester rausbist, deine Note im P schlechter und somit auch die Bestehensgrenzen  :Big Grin: 

Aber das sollte wirklich jeder fr sich entscheiden. Denn es gibt sicherlich auch Ausreier, wie in jeder Statistik. bestimmt so 5 % (siehe Psychologie 1 hehe)

Ich denke deswegen entscheiden sich auch einige nach langer Freier Zeit fr den ML Kurs, denn der hebt diese Statistik.

So, dass ist meine bescheidene Meinung. Ich verziehe mich nun zum Frhstck und dann zum unterricht  :Big Grin: 

Viel Erfolg meinen Mitlernern fr den heutigen Tag.
Bei mir steht heute Physik an.

 :schnarch...:

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

naja, ich berleg mir eben, dass Physikum zu schieben, da ich einfach den Stoff vom WS und zwar in BC nicht parallel schaffe zu lernen.
Ich wei einfach nicht, wie ich es machen soll. hab gerade echt genug zu tun mit Physio und BC 2.
 :Nixweiss:

----------


## Lizard

Jeder denkt,dass alles zuviel ist und man es nicht schaffen kann.  :Grinnnss!: 
Wir hatten unsere Physiologieklausur 2 Wochen vor dem schriftlichen Physikum......
Es geht....irgendwie....
Wenn du Scheinfrei bist wrde ich es auf jeden Fall versuchen.

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

bin nicht scheinfrei, hab noch Physiologie und BC 2 zu schreiben.
Ich seh halt, was ich alles nicht kann und das ist ne ganze Menge.

----------


## Lizard

Gut, ich kenne deinen Wissenstand nicht, aber dieses Gefhl nichts zu wissen oder riesige Lcken zu haben hat irgendwie jeder.Der eine mehr, der andere weniger. Ich dachte noch am Tag des mndlichen P, dass ich auf gar keinen Fall bestehen werde  :hmmm...:

----------


## tortet

> naja, ich berleg mir eben, dass Physikum zu schieben, da ich einfach den Stoff vom WS und zwar in BC nicht parallel schaffe zu lernen.


Es gab hier ja schon Schwangere im 8. Monat, die es in 5 Wochen geschafft haben, das P zu stemmen (auch auf den letzten Drcker die Scheine fertig bekommen), und jetzt heilfroh darber sind, angetreten zu sein.

1. Du kannst, egal wieviel und wielange Du lernst, eh nicht alles wissen, sie fragen sowieso, bis sie eine Lcke finden.
2. Das Schieben bringt letztlich nur eines: dass Du Dir mehr Stress machst, als das P verdient - und eben noch lnger als ntig auf die Klinik warten musst.
3. Und schliesslich: die Klinik ist richtig geil!

Also: Augen zu und durch, Du packst das schon!

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

> 3. Und schliesslich: die Klinik ist richtig geil!


Das ist das einzige was mich antreibt, ich hasse die Vorklinik und bin auch froh darber, nicht gleich nach dem Abi angefangen zu haben, sonst wre ich gar nicht soweit gekommen.
Naja, ich hab halt einfach das Gefhl, es nicht zu schaffen.
So genug gejammert.

----------


## tortet

Wie hier andere auch schon geschrieben haben: dieses Gefhl ist vllig normal! Und im klinischen Semester verschwendest Du dann keinen Gedanken mehr an die Sache! :Party: 
Durchhalten, es lohnt sich!  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## tarsus

Also, das Gefhl, vor einem reigen Berg zu stehen, der kaum bezwingbar erscheint, kennt wohl jeder von uns, denk ich mal. Mir ging es z.B. vor jeder Klausur so und am Ende hat er doch geklappt und genauso wird es jetzt mit dem Physikum auch sein. Ich finde die Ergebnisstatisken auf der impp-Seite z.B. auch sehr motivierend, denn das zeigt, dass es eigentlich die allermeisten schaffen! Schau dir das mal an, erdbeertrtchen!
Und es besteht ja immer noch die Mglichkeit, wenigstens EINEN Teil (Mndliches oder Schriftliches) zu bestehen, so dass die Last beim 2. Mal Antreten schon mal gemindert ist. 
Also, versuchen wrde ich es auf jeden Fall an deiner Stelle, auch aus den Grnden, die die anderen hier schon aufgefhrt haben. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass du es schaffst ist hher, als die, das du durchfllst!
Wenn ich dir einen Rat geben darf: Hr auf, ber die verlockende Mglichkeit, dem aktuellen Druck zu entfliehen, nachzudenken. Tritt deinen Schweinehund in den Allerwertesten und fang einfach irgendwo das Lernen an. 

So, und das mach ich jetzt selber auch mit Physik (letzter Schein vorm bsen P!)

Ganz liebe Gre :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Laelya

joho physik heute abgeschlossen  :Big Grin: 
das seh ich erst in 5 wochen wieder hehe
bin sogar recht zu frieden

werde mich aber vom forum wieder verabschieden, bin hier schlielich zum lernen und nicht zum surfen *g*

ich schreib euch nach dem P wies gelaufen ist.... :dumdiddeldum...:

----------


## medica2007

> Jeder denkt,dass alles zuviel ist und man es nicht schaffen kann. 
> Wir hatten unsere Physiologieklausur 2 Wochen vor dem schriftlichen Physikum......
> Es geht....irgendwie....
> Wenn du Scheinfrei bist wrde ich es auf jeden Fall versuchen.



kannst du das *irgendwie* etwa nher erlutern? ;)   ::-oopss: 
du kommst doch auch aus T? wie habt ihr das letztes semester geschafft in so kurzer zeit...respekt!
fandest du neurophysio schwerer als vegetative physio?
kannst du nen tipp fr neurophysio geben, wie man da am besten rangehen sollte?

----------


## lottisworld

Yipiiiiih! Das Semester ist Geschichte! Gerade den letzten Schein eingefahren, ich kann's noch gar nicht fassen !
Ab nchste Woche wird dann losgelegt mit Wiederholen frs Mndliche. So richtig ernsthaft, mit Lerngruppe und so....
Wo ist nur die Zeit geblieben?

----------


## Lizard

> kannst du das *irgendwie* etwa nher erlutern? ;)


Ich werds mal versuchen  :hmmm...: 
Die meisten bei uns haben mit Examen-Online gekreuzt, also kreuzen kreuzen kreuzen kreuzen......
Es gibt ja wieder einen ML-Kurs und den kann ich sehr empfehlen.Ist zwar stressig aber bringt m.E. einiges. Ansonsten habe ich persnlich die dicken Bcher sehr schnell in den Schrank gestellt und fast nur mit Kurzlehrbchern und ML-Skripten gelernt. Nur frs Mndliche habe ich 2-3 mal den Lffler rausgekramt um was nachzuschauen, aber ich hatte auch den Dusze im Mndlichen  :hmmm...: (halb so wild)



> du kommst doch auch aus T? wie habt ihr das letztes semester geschafft in so kurzer zeit...respekt!


Keine Ahnung, aber ich knnte mich immer noch ber diese bekloppte Planung rgern. Deswegen fand auch ein Teil unseres ML-Kurses vor Weihnachten statt, was sehr sehr ungnstig war. Ihr habt es ein wenig besser.



> fandest du neurophysio schwerer als vegetative physio?
> kannst du nen tipp fr neurophysio geben, wie man da am besten rangehen sollte?


Mit persnlich hat die vegetative Physio mehr Spa gemacht. Vom Schweregrad her fand ich beides hnlich.
Fr die Neurophysio Klausur habe ich damals ausschliesslich mit den ML-Skripten gelernt  :hmmm...:  und fr die Abschlussklausur noch zustzlich mit dem Thieme Kurzlehrbuch . Hat alles wunderbar geklappt.

Bei weiteren Fragen zum T-Physikum, kannst mir auch gerne ne PN schreiben.

Gre
Lizard

----------


## Adrenalino

> Yipiiiiih! Das Semester ist Geschichte! Gerade den letzten Schein eingefahren, ich kann's noch gar nicht fassen !
> Ab nchste Woche wird dann losgelegt mit Wiederholen frs Mndliche. So richtig ernsthaft, mit Lerngruppe und so....
> Wo ist nur die Zeit geblieben?


Whow, ist ja krass! Glckwunsch !!! 
Aber wie geht das, dass ihr JETZT schon fertig seid? Im Neurokurs und im Physio Praktikum ist erst Halbzeit (!) angesagt, dann die passenden Prfungen dazu und dann mndliches.. wnschte, ich knnte mich jetzt auch nur noch aufs Physikum konzentrieren.. :/ (Nicht zu vergessen die integrierten Seminare..*nerv*)

----------


## lottisworld

> Whow, ist ja krass! Glckwunsch !!! 
> Aber wie geht das, dass ihr JETZT schon fertig seid? Im Neurokurs und im Physio Praktikum ist erst Halbzeit (!) angesagt, dann die passenden Prfungen dazu und dann mndliches.. wnschte, ich knnte mich jetzt auch nur noch aufs Physikum konzentrieren.. :/ (Nicht zu vergessen die integrierten Seminare..*nerv*)


Die haben bei uns die ganzen restlichen Kurse (Neuro, Physio, BC) in die ersten 9 Semesterwochen gequetscht, inclusive Abschlusstestate /Klausuren.
Integrierte Grundlagenmedizin gibt's nur noch als Vorlesungen, also quasi fakultativ.
Das war zwar ein ziemlicher Ritt, hatte zum Schluss gar keinen Nerv mehr, auch nur irgendwas zu lernen, aber es hat geklappt!
Jetzt spring ich hier gerade rum wie ein Flummi und beginne langsam zu begreifen, das es wirklich wahr ist!
Allerdings beginnen die Mndlichen hier auch recht zeitig, am 21.7., aber 6 Wochen+ zum Lernen ist ja auch nicht soo wenig, hoffe ich doch zumindest mal...
LG,

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

So, bei mir steht das letzte Bisschen BC an - Biotransformation und Neurochemie. und dann bin ich damit duuurch-.  ::-dance:  Besser wr mein Gefhl, wenn ich nicht so viel vergessen htte.  :Hh?: 
Meint ihr eigentlich, in der mndlichen werden auch sehr offene Fragen gestellt ala "Was fllt ihnen zum Thema Fette ein? Was knnen sie ber DNA sagen?"...  fnd ich irgendwie doof..  :Nixweiss: 
Ansonsten, wie lufts bei euch gerade? Nach fast 2 Wochen Tiefpunkt hab ich seit gestern wieder durchstarten knnen.

----------


## Stephan0815

Du meinst so Fragen wie: "Wenn sie denn mal anfangen als Arzt zu praktizieren, was brauchen sie denn da um ihr Labor einzurichten?"
Oder: "Was ist denn im Extrazellulrraum?"
Viel Spa mit dem Biochemie-Prof vom Hubland.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

echt jetzt?? Ich hoffe du machst Witze?  :Hh?: 
So ein Mist... genau vor solchen unspezifischen Fragen gruselt es mir..  :Keks:  :kotzen:  :Keks:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

> Du meinst so Fragen wie: "Wenn sie denn mal anfangen als Arzt zu praktizieren, was brauchen sie denn da um ihr Labor einzurichten?"


"Geld!" wrde ich spontan sagen...  :Grinnnss!:  Ob die auch Spa verstehen?...  :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## Stephan0815

Hm... ich wollte dir keine Angst machen sry.  :Blush: 
So nen Anatom mit Vorliebe fr schwarze Lederjacken hat mal zu mir gesagt: "Alles wird gut!" 
Und das wurds dann auch.  :hmmm...: 
Die "richtige" Antwort auf Frage 1 war brigens: Photometer
Bei Frage 2 sollte "Zucker" rauskommen (sprich alles, was an der Zelle auen dranhngt)  :Nixweiss: 
Die Prfungsprotokolle ne Woche zuvor abholen, durchlesen und in der letzten Woche wirklich nur noch das lernen, was da drin steht, dann kann eigentlich nichts mehr schiefgehen.  ::-dance:

----------


## abi07

@Miss: Mein BC-Prfer hat jeden einen Zettel ziehen lassen, wo dann ein Satz/Stichworte draufstanden, zu denen man so viel aufschreiben sollte wie mglich. 
Bei mir: "Sie haben zum Mittagessen eine Schweinshaxe gegessen - was passiert mit dem Fett?"
Bei den anderen: "DNA - RNA - Protein" und das 3. war irgendwas mit Aminosuren.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

ok, @abi- das, was du schreibst beruhigt ja etwas. 
habe etwas von Prof. H**** (BC) gehrt, der total besch**** Fragen stellt und auch noch total unvefrschmt reagiert...
Nun ja, am besten lsst man sich nicht verrckt machen vorher..
Ich bin jedenfalls so froh wenn es rum ist.. :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Laelya

wir haben eine "tolle" anatomie dozentin, die im mdl prfungen immer sehr sehr launisch und sehr boshaft werden kann.

einer studentin hat sie folgende frage gestellt:
"stellen sie sich vor sie werden vergewaltigt, welche muskeln werden dabei aktiv"

die studentin hat die prfung verlassen, und meinte, dass sie sich sowas nicht bieten lassen muss.

soviel zum thema, bes****** fragen :Keks:

----------


## abi07

@Miss: Es wird immer viel geredet und auch in den Protokollen wird einem wahnsinng Angst gemacht, aber letztlich wird nichts so hei gegessen wie es gekocht wird. 

@Laelya: Ist schon ein seltsam anmutende Frage, aber deswegen die Prfung verlassen? Finde ich ein bisschen bertrieben.

----------


## Stephan0815

Das war nicht sonderlich intelligent von deiner Kommilitonin.  :Meine Meinung: 
Ich denke nmlich die Prferin wollte damit blo die Beuger im Hftgelenk hren - die wrd ich als Frau nmlich gekonnt mit Patella oder Fussspitze (incl. Extension im Kniegelenk) dem Angreifer an eine gewisse empfindliche Stelle knallen...
Damit htte sich sowohl das Problem gelst, als auch die umstrittene Frage medizinisch korrekt beantwortet.  :hmmm...: 
Und wir wissen doch alle, da unter den Anatomen die Leute mit dem schwrzesten Humor rumlaufen.  

Tante Edith meint:
Verlassen der Prfung mit Fehlversuch ist zumindest nicht ideal. Sie htte ja auch einfach sagen knnen: "Dumme Frage, nchste Frage bitte!" Damit wre sie dann garantiert nicht durchgefallen.
Die Frage macht nmlich, auer meiner Interpretation, ansonsten auch keinen Sinn - denn entweder wehrt man sich ganz massiv, dann spannt man so ziemlich alle Muskeln an, vor allem die Stimmbnder (fr wste Beschimpfungen natrlich ^^ ) oder bei Resignation/Einschchterung gar keinen mehr. 
Fr mich wre das ne gelungene Vorlage in der Prfung gewesen, um nen Witz auf Kosten des Prfers zu reien... Wenn der Prfer ein Kerl gewesen wre, wrs natrlich unter aller Kanone, einfach nur dmlich. Sowas wrde nicht mal ich mich trauen.

----------


## abi07

:Meine Meinung: 

Warum mssen so viele Leue immer jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage legen? Genauso wie bei gewissen Fuballmoderationen...
Mal schn die Kirche im Dorf lassen! Es war vielleicht ungeschickt formuliert, aber das wre mir persnlich (auch als Frau) in meiner Prfung total egal. Da kommt man ja auch nicht auf den Gedanken, sie beim Wort zu nehmen, sondern versucht einfach, die Muskeln zu nennen und gut ist es...

----------


## medica2007

@lizard: danke fr das angebot! 


ich hab mal ne farge in die runde.....

kreuzt ihr eigentlich alle altfragen oder macht ihr euch eine grenze z.B. fragen ab 2000?

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

:kotzen: 
Ich bin gerade mal 1/3 mit dem Klausurstoff durch, da haben ein paar meiner Mitstreiter schon alles gelernt. Woher nehmen die die Zeit, ich bin einfach zu langsam! Ich hab nur noch drei Wochen. :Nixweiss:

----------


## MissGarfield83

@erdbeertrtchen :

Mir geht es grad genauso - aber nicht verzagen - wenn man es richtig machen will und nicht nur schludert dann braucht das auch etwas Zeit ... ich lerne gerade Ana so dass ich frs P nur noch wiederholen muss und BC schiebe ich etwas - PsychSoz wird wohl ein Wochenende kreuzen reichen mssen. Wenn dann will ich es richtig machen und nicht in 6 Wochen 3 groe und ein paar kleine Fcher neu lernen mssen ...

----------


## MissGarfield83

> @lizard: danke fr das angebot! 
> 
> 
> ich hab mal ne farge in die runde.....
> 
> kreuzt ihr eigentlich alle altfragen oder macht ihr euch eine grenze z.B. fragen ab 2000?



Also ich kreuze ab 2000 im ExOn ... und spare mir die letzten 2 Examina aus ... damit ich was fr den Endspurt habe  :Smilie:

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

> Also ich kreuze ab 2000 im ExOn ... und spare mir die letzten 2 Examina aus ... damit ich was fr den Endspurt habe


ich auch.

----------


## Laelya

ich htte dir prfung auch nicht verlassen, htte die frage aber auch zurckgegeben, da ich sowas als prfungsfrage nicht korrekt finde...aber das ist bestimmt jedermans sache

zum kreuzen, man sollte sich schon an die neue AO halten (2003 kam die glaube ich) ab dann wurden immerhin bestimmte fragetypen nicht mehr verwendet und die themen haben sich gerade was bio angeht doch sehr verschoben, bei anderen fchern auch

es ist aber immer mal wieder erfrischend fragen von 99 oder 98 zu kreuzen *g*

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

> @erdbeertrtchen :
> 
> Mir geht es grad genauso - aber nicht verzagen - wenn man es richtig machen will und nicht nur schludert dann braucht das auch etwas Zeit ... ich lerne gerade Ana so dass ich frs P nur noch wiederholen muss und BC schiebe ich etwas - PsychSoz wird wohl ein Wochenende kreuzen reichen mssen. Wenn dann will ich es richtig machen und nicht in 6 Wochen 3 groe und ein paar kleine Fcher neu lernen mssen ...


Hast du schon alle Scheine?

----------


## thinker

Wegen der bsen Ana-Dozentin: Es gibt doch zig solche "unverschmten, dreisten" Geschichten...wer wei ob wirklich die Vergewaltigung als Beispiel genommen wurde oder eher ein irgendwie gearteter Angriff o.. Der Volksmund dichtet ja doch sehr gerne...

Ich bin im horn erst auf Seite 100 und dabei lese ich quasi nur...ich bin sooo lahm echt...wie kann das sein...hab es eben geschafft in etwa 1 stunde gerade mal 5 Seiten oder so zu lesen...mist

----------


## Adrenalino

> .ich bin sooo lahm echt...wie kann das sein...hab es eben geschafft in etwa 1 stunde gerade mal 5 Seiten oder so zu lesen...mist


... geht mir auch so, aber wie es scheint, sind wir nicht allein  ::-winky:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ich bin auch lahm.... Is doch nett zu wissen, dass jeder so seine Probleme mit der Zeit hat... :Grinnnss!: 
Komme gerade von meiner Lernpartnerin... haben einiges zum Thema Kohlenhydrate wiederholt.. war ganz gut. Ist aber doch erschreckend, wie viel man wieder vergessen hat.. und die Tatsache, dass dies die letzten Wiederholungen vor der Mndlichen sind, finde ich auch erschreckend..ua.. :peng:

----------


## MissGarfield83

> Hast du schon alle Scheine?


N mir fehlen noch Ana Seminar ( Klausur ) BC Seminar ( Klausur ) PsychSozSeminar ( Klausur ) - EKM darf ich bald einfahren, genauso den Schein fr die integrierten Seminare - aber davor hat Gott noch das Pathophysioseminar gesetzt ... letztendlich bleiben mir knappe 6 Wochen fr die reine Vorbereitung ... im Moment setze ich auf integriertes frs Physikum lernen und halbwegs die Klausuren bestehen ...

----------


## Amy_Maus

> Ich bin gerade mal 1/3 mit dem Klausurstoff durch, da haben ein paar meiner Mitstreiter schon alles gelernt. Woher nehmen die die Zeit, ich bin einfach zu langsam! Ich hab nur noch drei Wochen.


Fr Biochemie? Ich halt mich erst mal an Physio, das sind auch noch vier Wochen  :Keks: 

Und lahm bin ich auch, seufz...

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

> Fr Biochemie? Ich halt mich erst mal an Physio, das sind auch noch vier Wochen 
> 
> Und lahm bin ich auch, seufz...


  Ich will auf jedem Fall BC bestehen, Physio natrlich auch, nur ich denke ein Nachtestat in Physio ist auf jeden Fall ne Chance, whrend in BC mir eine Woche zum Nachtestat einfach zu knapp wre.

MissGarfield,
ihr msst ja echt noch viele Scheine schaffen. Ich dachte in Freiburg muss man noch viel frs Physikum nachreichen, aber bei euch...

----------


## MissGarfield83

> MissGarfield,
> ihr msst ja echt noch viele Scheine schaffen. Ich dachte in Freiburg muss man noch viel frs Physikum nachreichen, aber bei euch...


Also es ist ein groer und 3 mittlere Scheine + Fitzelskram wie EKM und integrierte Seminare - insgesamt 6. Die Dame vom LPA freut sich schon .... besonders wenn man dann ein Schwtzchen mit ihr hlt - vielleicht sollte ich ihr einfach mal eine Aufmerksamkeit wie Kuchen oder Skram zukommen lassen ;)

----------


## Stromer

:Oh nee...: 

Hallchen,

oben steht, was gerade los ist. Hatte gestern Biochemieklausur und sie lief nicht schlecht. Dumm nur, dass ich 35/40 Punkten bentigt htte und sooo gut war sie leider nicht bzw ich :Blush: 

In einer Woche ist Physio und dann zwei Wochen drauf unser "geliebtes" Biochemierigorosum. Sicher eigentlich muss man ja eh alles wissen zum Physikum, aber die in der Klausur geforderte Tiefe ist nunmal eine andere...

Lange Rede, gar kein Sinn: ich werds wohl erst im Mrz hinkriegen  :grrrr....:  So ein Mist!

Musste das jetzt einfach mal loswerden.

----------


## papiertiger

Das ist rgerlich.  :Keks: 

Aber, ndern kannste das jetzt wohl nicht mehr.. also versuch das Beste draus zu machen. Immerhin kannst du's jetzt entspannter angehen vermutlich ;)

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Boa, ich muss mich grad mal auskotzen...- 
Habe angefangen Physio aus dem Speckmann zu lernen und find das Buch echt nicht gut. Die Schwerpunkte sind vllig falsch gesetzt...  :Keks: 
Werd mir wohl morgen die Duale Reihe fr Physio holen und hoffen, dass sie besser ist. Hat jemand Erfahrung damit? Woraus lernt ihr Physio?
Einen erfolgreichen Tag! :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Stephan0815

Fr Physio wrde ich den Huppelsberg: Kurzlehrbuch Physiologie empfehlen.
Der ist kurz und leicht verstndlich geschrieben, hat aber alles drin, was man frs Physikum braucht. 
Vor allem fr die fixen Werte die letzten Seiten auswendig lernen, sofern den Prfer das interessiert.
Da du eh aus Wrze bist, wundert mich das jetzt ein bichen, da gibts doch auch von der Fachschaft so ne Art roter Faden, mit dem die meisten lernen? Oder der nette Verkufer beim Knodt, der einem immer die billige Alternative anbietet, hat auch gut Ahnung.

----------


## papiertiger

Knodt  :Love: 

<-- zwar kein Wrze-Studi, aber gebrtige Wrzburgerin ;)



Von Dualer Reihe wrd ich abraten. Habe damit auf eine Klausur (vegetative P.) gelernt und die fand ich dabei persnlich richtig schlecht, sowohl was das Setzen der Schwerpunkte als auch diverse grobe Fehler/Versumnisse angeht.

Aber: Geschmackssache, sicher. Der Kommilitone, dem ich sie dann gleich weiterverkauft habe, ist vollauf zufrieden damit *g*


Hundertprozentig das Richtige hab ich aber was Physio angeht auch noch nicht gefunden.. im Semester kam ich dann ganz gut mit meinem Guyton/Hall (angelschsisch) zurecht, frs P. ist der mir aber zu dick. Werd wohl primr mit dem Prfungswissen Physikum von Thieme arbeiten und das punktuell ergnzen.  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Mbali

Stromer, hast du dein Ergebnis schon?
Noch 2 mal schlafen bis ich meins bekomme und ich glaube ich hlt das nicht aus^^

Ich brauche auch noch nen Haufen Punkte, aber denke, dass ich irgendwo in der Nhe meiner anvisierten Punktzahl liege... deshalb mache ich mir groe Hoffnungen und wre saumig enttuscht, wenn es jetzt nicht reicht... *seufz*

----------


## Gast26092018

@Miss: Ich wei nicht ob es so klug wre jetzt noch ein neues groes Buch wie die DR zu kaufen...man braucht ja eine Weile um sich in solche Bcher reinzufinden :Nixweiss:  Hattest du in der Vorklinik kein Physiobuch? Ich lerne mit den Bcher die ich in der Vorklinik hatte: Huppelsberg Kurzlehrbuch und als Ergnzung den Schmidt-Lang. Ich wrde an deiner Stelle eher ein Kurzlehrbuch kaufen :Nixweiss: 

Ich bin so lahm :Oh nee...:  ich bin schon mehrere Tage in Verzug mit meinem Lernplan*seufz* :Traurig:  Ich bin mde...Amtsmde :schnarch...:  :was ist das...?:

----------


## abi07

Bin mit Huppelsberg sehr gut gefahren - in der Woche vor dem Mndlichen habe ich dann prferbedingt noch die Praktikumsskripe dazugenommen und mir die entsprechenden Abbildungen im kleinen Silbernagel reingezogen. 
Insgesamt wrde ich sagen, dass man mit der Kombi Huppelsberg + kleiner Silbernagel alles sehr gut abdeckt.

----------


## Adrenalino

> Insgesamt wrde ich sagen, dass man mit der Kombi Huppelsberg + kleiner Silbernagel alles sehr gut abdeckt.


Dem stimme ich zu 100% zu! Auch meine Wahl..   :Top: 

Nachtrag: Generell empfehlenswert die Bcher zu nehmen, die man schon kennt, mit denen man schon gelernt hat --> Wiedererkennungseffekt! --> man lernt schneller/effektiver  (hoff ich doch mal..)

----------


## altalena

Also, Kurzlehrbuch is auch mein Favorit. Habe als groes Buch mir den Schmidt/Lang gekauft.... zum in die Tonne kloppen  :kotzen:  aber die Duale Reihe hat mich damals beim Querlesen auch nicht berzeugt  :Nixweiss:  aber wie gesagt: Huppelsberg rulez  :hmmm...:

----------


## ohusa

Ich finde die Duale Reihe Physio gar nicht schlecht. Das einzige Kapitel das mir darin nicht gefllt ist das vegetative NS (@Papiertiger: der Rest ist echt gut ;)). 
Fr die Klausur werd ich wohl noch mit der Dualen Reihe lernen, aber ich denk frs Physikum nehm ich das Kurzlehrbuch und den kleinen Silbernagl - ich hab nach den Klausuren keine 6 Wochen mehr und sonst wird mir das zu viel.

----------


## papiertiger

> Ich finde die Duale Reihe Physio gar nicht schlecht. Das einzige Kapitel das mir darin nicht gefllt ist das vegetative NS (@Papiertiger: der Rest ist echt gut ;)).



Mh? Vegetative Physio meinte ich aber. Also den grten Brocken. Und ich fands nicht gut, sorry.

----------


## lottisworld

Ja, also von hier kommt auch ein klares Ja zum Huppelsberg, dazu allerdings das brandneue Thieme Taschenlehrbuch Physiologie, find ich persnlich echt 'nen Knaller. Nicht zuviel, nicht zu wenig.
LG  :hmmm...:

----------


## ohusa

> Mh? Vegetative Physio meinte ich aber. Also den grten Brocken. Und ich fands nicht gut, sorry.


Oh, dann hab ich dich falsch verstanden. Ist ja eigentlich aber auch egal, jeder lernt halt anders und findet andere Bcher gut. Nur gibt es glaub ich noch kein "perfektes" Physiobuch fr mich. Irgendwie haben die alle ihre Macken...deshalb wird es wohl ein Mix werden (oder ich nehm die Medi-Learn Skripte, aber alleine sind sie mir glaub ich doch zu kurz)

----------


## Mbali

Also mich berzeugt der Silbernagl eigtl... nehme den in Kombi mit Schmidt/Schaible und finds ziemlich gut.

----------


## Lizard

Ich hatte auch angefangen mit dem Speckmann zu lernen und musste ganz schnell feststellen,dass dieses Buch einfach nur schlecht ist.
Hab dann mit dem Huppelsberg und dem kleinen Silbernagl gelernt und bin sehr gut zurecht gekommen damit, sowohl in der Abschlussklausur als auch im Physikum.

Eigentlich wre bei uns ja der Schmidt/Lang Pflicht, vor allem weil der Lang den in der Vorlesung natrlich immer als das beste Physiobuch dargestellt hat. Habs mir aus Prinzip nicht gekauft  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ohusa

Jaja, der Schmidt/Lang...unser ober-Physiologe hat da wohl auch ein Kapitel drin geschrieben und deshalb ist es das beste Buch, das es berhaupt gibt und wer nicht mit dem lernt, fllt eh durch :schnarch...: 
Ich finde das Buch einfach nur doof geschrieben und hab es mir aus Prinzip nicht aus der Bib geholt, geschweige denn gekauft! (Das Buch steht bei mir auf einer Stufe mit dem groen Lffler fr Biochemie)

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Danke fr die zahlreichen Antworten  :Grinnnss!: 
Den Huppelsberg hab ich und hab damit auch teils fr die Klausur gelernt. Mir persnlich isser aber einfach zu kurz, ehrlich gesagt. Ich bleib, nach reiflicher berlegung beim Speckmann mit Nachschlagen im Huppel, falls sich mal Fragen auftun- bei EKG z.B.  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!: 

Heute Membranlipide inkl, Cholesterinsynthese usw. gelernt, dazu Kollagensynthese.. jetzt dann Physio... wird schon!
Nur noch ein paar Wochen.. *zitter*

----------


## Lizard

Genau beim Thema EKG fand ich den Speckmann extrem schwach  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ja, mit dem Speckmann blicke ich EKG mal gar nicht...
Neurophysio ist auch nicht so toll...Schwerpunkte faslch gelegt.. meiner Meinung nach.. :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Stephan0815

Du wirst es mir wahrscheinlich nicht glauben, aber in Wrze reicht der Huppelsberg locker fr Physio - gerade bevor du dich in nem dickeren Buch verrennst... 
In der letzten Woche vorm Mndlichen weite dann auch die Spezialgebiete deines Physiologen, wo man dann auch gerne in nem dickeren Buch nachlesen darf, ansonsten hab ich damals meine Schwerpunkte eher auf Biochemie bzw. Anatomie gelegt. 
Den grten Schwerpunkt lege aber auf das Gebiet des Prfungsleiters! Der/Die entscheidet schluendlich ber dein Bestehen. :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Mietzekatze

> Ja, also von hier kommt auch ein klares Ja zum Huppelsberg, dazu allerdings das brandneue Thieme Taschenlehrbuch Physiologie, find ich persnlich echt 'nen Knaller. Nicht zuviel, nicht zu wenig.
> LG


Ja, das neue von Thieme ist toll! Da steht viel drin, aber nicht bertrieben viel, und lesen kann man es auch sehr gut. Fr mich echt ne super Alternative. Und irgendwie stehen die ganzen Dozenten bei uns da pltzlich auch drauf  :Grinnnss!: .

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Boa, was war das fr ein Tag?? Ich bin nicht vom Fleck gekommen in Physio.. dafr aber gut was wiederholt ber Fette.. und so..  :Keks: 
Hab eben ne Mail bekommen von nem Freund- er wnschte mir ein schnes Midsommer Fest. Fest?? Ja, ich feier ganz wunderbar.. mit dem alten, dicken Speckmann...  ::-dance:  :Party:

----------


## Milana

Wie schaffst du das nur, so fleiig zu sein  :Big Grin:  Ich schiebe immernoch alles vor mir her und kann einfach nichts anfangen. *seufz*
Dabei hab ich heute frei... und jetzt surfe ich schon seit ner Stunde im Internet... und der Berg ist riiiesig.

----------


## Mbali

Ich hab Biochemie bestanden!!!!!!!
*kreisch*
 :Party:

----------


## pottmed

Gratuluation  :Grinnnss!:   :Party:

----------


## Stromer

@Mbali: Alles Gute auch von mir!!! :Party:

----------


## ohusa

> Ich hab Biochemie bestanden!!!!!!!
> *kreisch*


Herzlichen Glckwunsch  :Party:  ::-dance: , ich wnschte ich wre auch schon soweit.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Guten Morgen allerseits!
Irgendwie ganz schn ruhig hier? Wie ist die Stimmung so.
Nachdem ich mit Neurophysio und Somatosensorik inkl Nozizeption fertig bin gehts weiter mit Optik... 
Meiner Lernpartnerin hab ich fr heute abgesagt,.. aber wir sind eh schon recht weit gekommen.
Einen erfolgreichen Tag allen!  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## MissGarfield83

Bei mir stehen heute fr die kommende Klausur Leitungsbahnen untere Extremitt in Ana, in BC Genetik und ein bissel Psych Soz an ... *schnuffz* Wenn ich bedenke dass ich das alles nochmal lesen darf in ein paar Wochen kotzt es mich an ....

----------


## Gast26092018

Ihr seid aber fleiig :Top: 
Bei mir steht heute auch die ganze Molekularbiologie und Genetikzeugs (Biochemie) an. Aber ich wei nicht ob ich das alles heute schaffe :was ist das...?:  Ich bin so langsam :dagegen:

----------


## Adrenalino

Naja, um mal das Bild etwas zu ndern: Bin grad erst aufgestanden (wurde spt..  :Blush:  "gestern"), muss jetzt mal das Praktikum fr heute vorbereiten und sonst werd ich heut nicht gro zum lernen kommen.. Prfungen sind ja auch bald  ::-oopss: 
@ Maximus007: Ich denke, beinahe jeder ist davon berzeugt, langsam zu sein.. Ich habe jedenfalls das ML Heft 4 (meinste doch, oder?  :hmmm...:  ) nicht an einem Tag geschafft.. 
Nun denn.. Praktikum ruft, frhliches Lernen allerseits.

----------


## ohusa

Ich bin sehr stolz auf mich, denn ich war heute im 9 schon in der Bib (sie macht erst um 9 auf) und habe Purin- und Pyrimidinstoffwechsel gelernt,
danach hab ich noch Sexualphysiologie und Blut gekreuzt...
Irgendwie komisch, aber ich merke wie ich BC immer besser und Physio immer blder finde. Dabei sollte Physio doch interessante Themen beinhalten, aber irgendwie nervt mich das Physio Gekreuze nur - die ganze Zeit soll man was rechnen  :dagegen:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ich finde BC auch total geil... :Loove: 
Wobei ich mich langsam auch mit Physio anfreunde... sogar mit dem Specki ein wenig... :Grinnnss!: 
Schnen Abend noch! Ich geh jetzt an den Main.. ::-dance:

----------


## papiertiger

Physio nervt nicht. Also wirklich ;)   (Meistens zumindest..)

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

Gestern war ne echte Nullnummer und die Klausuren rcken immer nhe, ich seh einfach kein Land! :Nixweiss: 
Physio nervt mich gerade auch!

----------


## Stromer

Wir hatten heute Physioklausur und ich fand die ziemlich schwer :Oh nee...:

----------


## Mbali

Nicht nur du Stromer... fast alle anderen, mit denen ich sprach, sagen, genau wie ich auch, dass die Klausur echt bescheiden war..
Ich hoffe ich konnte genug Punkte zusammenraffen... *bibber*

Wenns allerdings geklappt haben sollte, dann steht nur noch Montag die Klausur zum Gesprchsfhrungskurs an und dann heits scheinfrei =)

----------


## MaGe

Dann drck ich euch beiden mal die Daumen, dass ihr bestanden habt.
Bei mir ist grad gar nichts los - kann mich noch nicht mal aufraffen, fr die letzte Klausur zu lernen, geschweige denn frs Physikum. 
Bewundere es echt, dass ihr bei dem Wetter so fleiig seid...  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Buhu,
hab mal wieder nen Durchhnger seit gestern...  :was ist das...?:  Mist.
Naja, hoffe heute komm ich etwas voran.. Optik...erstmal..

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Schon irgendwer Physio gekreuzt??
Ich kotz... :kotzen: 
Die allermeisten Fragen sind echt so beschissen... Gerade hab ich Optik gekreuzt ... :Keks:  :Keks:

----------


## Laelya

hab physio durch und fand es eigentlich sehr human
mir fehlt da nur noch examen frhjahr 10, aber das behalt ich mir ja bis kurz vorher auf  :Big Grin: 

uns fehlen noch biochemie und ana, dann sind wir fertig
bin echt froh, dass ich ab mitte juli nur noch wiederholen brauch  :Big Grin: 

und heute feiern wir nach dem unterricht mal ordentlich meinen geburtstag hier *g*

@Miss Verstndnis: nicht beunruhigen lassen, bei den neueren semestern wird Physio wieder besser, da erkennt man dann die lieblingsthemen

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

Ich bin restlos begeistert vom Taschenlehrbuch Physiologie, das liest sich toll, ist einprgend, zwar fehlen die Bezeichnungen fr die Kanle, was in Freiburg wichtig ist, und mehr Bilder wren auch nicht schlecht, ansonsten top!
Hab meinen Hick in die Ecke geschmieen, der liest sich m M n. echt schwer, verstanden hab ich es da auch nicht.


@ Laelya Herzlichen Glckwunsch zum Geburtstag! Du hast dir einen schnen sonnigen Tag ausgesucht!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Laelya- Herzlichen Glckwunsch zum Geburtstag auch von mir! Feier schn an diesem sonnigen Sommertag!
Und du hast Recht- die aktuellen Physio Fragen werden besser. Die meisten Fehler hab ich bei Frhjahr 81 gemacht ->  :Woow: 
Wundert mich etwas, dass diese alten Fragen noch in der schwarzen Reihe drin sind.
Einen schnen Tag euch allen!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Frust!!! :Oh nee...:  :kotzen:

----------


## Mbali

mittlerweile quasi scheinfrei  ::-dance:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Glckwunsch! Ist ein geiles Gefhl! :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Stromer

Ja, Psych drfte ja nicht das Problem sein. ::-dance:  Ich schwitz hier ber Biochemie :Blush: 

Dir schonmal Herzlichen Glckwunsch! Endlich endgltig aufs P vorbereiten...

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ich schwitz bzw. sitz gerade ber Akustik.. bin aber gleich durch. Dann kommt Sprache und Vestibularsystem-.. und eigentlich wollte ich heute noch etwas Makro machen.. damit das nicht ganz in den Hintergrund verrutscht... mal sehen wie weit ich komme.. :Grinnnss!:

----------


## thinker

Wie schaffst du so viel an einem tag ??

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@thinker- tja, zwischen Planen und Ausfhren liegen oft Welten.. wie ich feststellen musste.
Heute Sprache, Vestibularsystem, Geruch und Geschmack... 
Mal sehen wie ich vorankomme.
Los gehts! ::-stud:

----------


## Laelya

Ich wiederhole heute Bauch- und Beckenorgane, dann noch Brustsitus, Auge und Ohr und wenn ich es dann noch schaffe, was ich bezweifel, da ich noch 2 examina kreuzen muss, die gestern liegen geblieben sind, noch Kopf Hals und Embryologie  :Big Grin: 

nur noch 4 tage, dann ist der ana-histo block fertig, dann folgt noch eine woche biochemie und dann darf ich wieder nach hause *g* ::-dance:

----------


## Milana

Wie kann man bei diesen Temperaturen berhaupt lernen... am nchsten Wochenende muss ich mich auf die komplette Biochemieklausur vorbereiten und Samstag sollen es 37 Grad werden... wie soll ich mich da konzentrieren?
Ich hab jetzt schon das Gefhl, dass sich mein Hirn verflssigt...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Laelya

naja morgens frisch geduscht ans werk, nebenbei den ventilator im nacken
notfalls mittags noch mal duschen  :Smilie: 
hab hier ein dachzimmer und es ist warm, aber ich hab den ganzen tag die vorhnge vor, so gehts und ich halte die temperatur bei 27 grad *lol*

so bauch und becken fertig, jetzt mach ich ein wenig kopf hals und danach dann brustsitus  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Laelya, womit wiederholst du denn, wenn du so viel am Tag schaffst??
Ist ja krass... :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## Laelya

ich fall hier doch aus der reihe  :Big Grin: 
ich sitz hier in oberweimar im medilearn kurs (camp) *g*
bei meinem letzten versuch muss ich es nun mal krachen lassen
und bin jetzt nur noch 2 wochen hier....dann muss ich wieder alleine lernen bis zum P :hmmm...:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Aso, verstehe!  :peng:  Daher weht der WInd!
Und ich bin gerade erst aufgestanden.. das is mal ne ARbeitsmoral...  :Aufgepasst!: 
Dafr aber bis nachts gelernt..
Einen erfolgreichen Tag!

----------


## Mera1412

Naaaaaa, toll...die meisten hier sind ja schon scheinfrei...Bei uns auf der Uni gibts Repetitorium Quark, fr die wir noch erscheinen mssen...bis zum 14.07 sind wir noch an die uni gebunden: DAS NERVT >___> (und am 16ten ist letzte anmeldefrist beim lpa...sehr klug, die spinner der uni  :Grinnnss!:  )

Ich hab noch nicht mit lernen angefangeeeeeeeen >_> Panik >_>
(Und morgen muss das Haus geputzt werden, sonst kann ich mich nicht konzentrieren  :peng:  )

Naja, ich sollte mal ins beeeeett  :schnarch...:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

So, heute steht Muskel auf dem Plan... muss es voll durchziehen. Hab noch so viel Physio vor mir .... hilfe!  :Da schau ich mal nach ...: 
Einen guten Tag euch allen!

----------


## MissGarfield83

Gone "Scheinfrei" : Seit gestern liebe Mitstreiter bin ich endlich im Besitz der drei letzten Scheine - hab sie mir in dieser Hammermonstermrderklausur auch redlich verdient - jetzt muss ich sie nur noch einsammeln un der netten Frau Moos vom LPA mit einer Bchse Eis berreichen und alles wird gut  :Big Grin:

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

Ich beineide diejenigen, die Scheinfrei sind!
Wir haben leider erst am 12 Juli und 15 Juli BC und Physiklausur, hoffentlich bin ich dann scheinfrei, auch wenns grad nicht so aussieht

----------


## Laelya

boarh ich hab langsam sooooo einen hass auf die anatomie...kann doch nicht sein, dass mich das fach so sehr stresst  :Frown:  kreuz ergebnisse springen von semester zu semester *kopfschttel* und nur noch 2 tage ana....naja wenigsten zns und extremitten, die machen ja eigentlich gefhlte 50 prozent der fragen aus hehe
vielleicht luft es danach besser

und hier bekommen so langsam alle nen lagerkoller (k.A wie das geschrieben wird)....jeder will nach hause...5 wochen sind echt lang, vor allem weil die meisten hier vergeben sind und ihren liebsten schon seit 4 wochen net gesehen haben *sniff*
ich auch net

naja aufgehrt zu heulen, nun gehts weiter mit histo 2...skript aufbereiten und dann freizeit

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Boa ich bin so lahm.... wenn ich bedenke wie lang ich heute dransa... und was ich geschafft habe... :Nixweiss:  :kotzen:

----------


## ohusa

Guten Morgen - auf geht's ans Lernen. Jetzt hat es wenigstens noch nciht die angekndigten 36C, sondern nur so 26 oder so, also perfekte Lernbedingungen um in einen erfolgreichen Tag zu starten  :bhh: 
Also, ran an Physio, die Klausur steht am Mittwoch an...

----------


## MaGe

Guten Morgen!
Ja, bei mir gehts jetzt bei diesen erfrischenden Temp auch los... Schreibe auch noch Dienstag und Mittwoch die letzten Prfungen.
Dann wnsche ich euch allen einen erfolgreichen Lerntag (v.a. ab 16:00 Uhr ;) )

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Guten MOrgen,
lege jetzt auch los- muss heute 
Muskel abschlieen- komisches Thema, finde ich ::-oopss: 
Und dann ab morgen Blut- Immunsystem lass ich erstmal, da ich es bei BC schon gelernt habe. Makro sollte ich heute zumindest OE abschlieen...
Viel vor, also :bhh: 
Wnsche allen einen angenehmen Tag, bei diesem angenehm lauen Lftchen!

----------


## lottisworld

Bin gerade maximal frustriert.
Komme irgendwie momentan zu gar nichts. Maximaler privater Stre und nichts will so richtig im Kopf hngen bleiben, mal ganz abgesehen von der Motivierbarkeit.
Dazu bin ich maximal verrgert ber die Ignoranz gewisser Dozenten bzw. deren Lehrsekretariate. Whrend die ersten Studenten schon ihre Ladungen bekommen haben, drfen andere, zu denen auch ich gehre, wiederum sich schn in Geduld ben, weil die Herren es nicht auf die Reihe bekommen, unsere Seminarscheine zu unterschreiben und ans LPA zu schicken!
Ich find das echt ungerecht, denn whrend die Termine vom Computer generiert werden, also schon feststehen, werden die Ladungen erst nach Eingang aller Scheine verschickt und so geht einfach mal wertvolle Zeit verloren, sich auf seine Prfer einstellen zu knnen!
Boah, bin ich sauer!!!

----------


## papiertiger

Ist bei uns auch echt lustig..  weil dieses Jahr die Physikumsvorbereitungsseminare erstmalig verpflichtend sind, bekommen wir unseren Gesamtschein erst, sobald diese durch sind, damit wir auch auf jeden Fall uns diese ziemliche Zeitverschwendung antun. Was dann konkret bedeutet, dass am allerletzten Tag der Nachreichfrist (!) unser gesamtes (!) Semester persnlich zum LPA dackeln muss um diesen verfluchten Gesamtschein noch schnell einzureichen.. freue mich jetzt schon auf das Chaos. -.-

----------


## Mustang

Bin jetzt auch Scheinfrei!
Letzte Woche noch BC II und Physio II geschrieben und hat alles super gepasst.
Jetzt werde ich erstmal bis Mittwoch ne Pause einlegen und dann gehts an die Medilearnskripte frs schriftliche.
wenigstens kann ich den stoff von dem semester sehr gut das erspart denke ich einiges an Arbeit.
gerade weil eigentlich viele groe themen dieses semester behandelt wurden in BC und Physio.

an alle die die Medilearnskripte zur vorbereitung nehmen.
wie macht ihr das.
Jeden Tag ein Heft aber dann z.b ein Fach komplett durch oder mischt ihr das also an einem Tag ein Physio Skript nchsten Ana etc.
Finde den lernplaner nicht so gut weil der themen vorgibt und das dann eigentlich unsinnig ist mehrere skripte nur halb zumachen etc.

LG

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

So, Basalganglien fertig und Kleinhirn fast.... Motorik liegt also hinter mir. Hoffe es ist allles Wichtige im Hirn hngengeblieben.
Jetzt dann noch OE fertig...  ::-stud:

----------


## MaGe

@Mustag: Herzlichen Glckwunsch
Ich hab morgen meine letzte Klausur und Mittwoch die letzte mndlche vor mir, dann kann ich das von mir hoffentlich auch behaupten...
Wie lernt ihr eigentlich Anatomie? Da bin ich noch n bisschen unsicher, wie ich das angehen soll.
Dann viel Erfolg fr heute!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Anatomie lerne ich aus dem Taschenbuch von Benninghoff/Drenckhahn, eventuell Sobotta zum Nachschlagen. Fr Histo will ich mir das Repetitorium vom Welsch holen, da ich den groen Welsch jetzt nicht mehr schaffe durchzumachen. Kennt jemand das Repetitorium?? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen damit? Hoffe das reicht fr Histo...
 :peng: 
Heute Blut, abends etwas BC- Aminosure-Abbau wiederholen..

----------


## Mustang

Ich nehm fr ana die Medilearnskripte und den Prometheus neben dran und kreuzen natrlich.
Aber ich bin in Ana irgendwie noch recht fit hab das aber auch immer bis zum erbrechen in den ersten 3 Semestern gelernt.
Hat evtl. jemand eine Antwort auf meine obige Frage zur Einteilung der Fcher oder Themen am Tag?

----------


## MaGe

Danke!
Hatte nur gehrt, dass die medilearnskripte da nich so gut sind (ana)... dann guck ich ma in den benninghoff. 
@mustang ich wollte eig fcherweise lernen und dann immer kreuzen. lernplan hab ich mir aber noch nich zusammenstellen lassen, bin irgendwie ein bisschen spt. aber kommt man nich n bisschen durcheinander, wenn man immer alle themen tageweise wechselt?

----------


## Milana

Bh, was fr ein Tag... Wenn die Physikumsvorbereitungszeit so wird, dann werd ich wahnsinnig und kann mich gleich in der Psychiatrie melden und dort mein Zimmerchen beziehen  :peng: 
Ich hoffe, hoffe, hoffe, dass ich ab morgen auch "scheinfrei" bin... Hoffentlich ist die Prfung nicht so schwer...

----------


## Laelya

@mustang:
also es ist ratsamer immer ein komplettes Skript zu lernen und dann ein komplettes Examen in diesem Fach zu kreuzen, anstatt Fcherweise, so erspart man sich die "Betriebsblindheit" und sieht, wie man kontinuierlich besser wird, das ist anscheinend Lerneffektiver (es funktioniert brigens super)

Zu den AnaSkripten nehme ich auch noch den Prometheus, anders geht das einfach nicht, da man visuell einfach besser lernt, und da braucht es halt nen Atlas

Fr alles andere lerne ich wirklich nur aus den Skripten.
wir haben jetzt alle Fcher ausser Biochemie durch und das Skript wissen hat mir bisher super Kreuzergebnisse in den Zwischenklausuren beschafft...

Also diesesmal bin ich die Ruhe selbst  :Big Grin: 
(Was wohl auch ganz gut ist)
Keine Panik oder Angst vor einem eventuellen Nicht bestehen, ich habe echt noch nie so viel in 5 Wochen gelernt wie hier

Und dann habe ich ja immer noch 5 Wochen, wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin...
also TSCHACKA ich motivier mich mal selbst hehe

So, nun runter zum frhstck, danach 5 Stunden Biochemie Nahrung, Verdauung, Fette und Leber :Grinnnss!: 

Euch einen guten Lerntag ::-dance:

----------


## ohusa

> Bh, was fr ein Tag... Wenn die Physikumsvorbereitungszeit so wird, dann werd ich wahnsinnig und kann mich gleich in der Psychiatrie melden und dort mein Zimmerchen beziehen 
> Ich hoffe, hoffe, hoffe, dass ich ab morgen auch "scheinfrei" bin... Hoffentlich ist die Prfung nicht so schwer...



Oh, dann wnsch ich dir mal viel Erfolg! 
Ich schreibe morgen noch Physio und nchste Woche Physio Seminar-Nachklausur und Biochemie...ich mach glaub auch drei Kreuze wenn das endlich mal vorbei ist und man sich wenisgstens mal gescheit aufs Physikum vorbereiten kann.

----------


## MissGarfield83

> Bh, was fr ein Tag... Wenn die Physikumsvorbereitungszeit so wird, dann werd ich wahnsinnig und kann mich gleich in der Psychiatrie melden und dort mein Zimmerchen beziehen 
> Ich hoffe, hoffe, hoffe, dass ich ab morgen auch "scheinfrei" bin... Hoffentlich ist die Prfung nicht so schwer...


Hab ich meiner Familie angedroht - entweder Psych oder Kloster ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mustang

@ Laelya

Ja das man ein komplettes Skript am Tag macht war fr mich auch sinniger.
Aber macht man dann zb wenn man Am Vortag Physio Skript 1 gemacht hat dann am nchsten Tag Physio 2 und so weiter bis man alle durch hat oder sollte man am Tag ein zB Physio 1 Tag 2 Ana 1 und Tag 3 Biochemie 1 usw machen.
Ich denke mal das ganze Fach am Stck zu lernen ist besser oder liege ich da Falsch?
Gibt es von Medilearn denn irgendwo einen Plan wie man denn am besten die Skripte nutzen soll also welches an welchem Tag wenn man alle hat.
Das wre eine ganz gute ergnzung so eine Art Medilearnskriptplaner  :Smilie: 
Bin mir nicht sicher mit was ich Anfangen soll.
Ob erst die groen Fcher und dann wenn noch Zeit ist die kleinen oder erst die kleinen abreien und dann die groen.
Naja dann werde ich wohl eher schon wieder am Ende alles von den kleinen am Ende vergessen habe  :Smilie:

----------


## Laelya

also du hast ganz recht.
immer ein fach komplett durch.
also alle skripte von einem fach und dann weiter

was jetzt die reihenfolge der fcher angeht hngt es davon ab, ob du es jetzt schaffst alle zu lernen und dann nochmal zu wiederholen, ob du es schaffst nur einmal zu lernen ohne zu wiederholen (zeitfaktor!)

wenn du es schaffst komplett alles einmal durchzulernen und dann nochmal zu wiederholen berlege dir doch folgendes
mach erst die kleinen fcher durch
und dann physio, ana, biochemie, psycho

sodass du dann in der wiederholungsphase die groen fcher zum schluss wiederholst  :Big Grin:  (also nochmal das gleiche von vorne)

wenn du es nicht schaffst zu wiederholen, wrde ich persnlich die kleinen fcher nach hinten legen und dafr sorgen, dass ich in den groen fchern ordentlich punkten kann.
Vor allem Psycho nicht vergessen, da kann man gut und gerne >50 punkte holen.... (ERNSTHAFT) wird hier wohl viele die note/bestehensgrenze retten....

Daher wurde uns vorgeschlagen psycho als wiederholung als absolut letztes fach zu machen (wenn man es schon einmal gelernt/gekreuzt hat)

Alles ein Zeitfaktor.
Schaffst du ein Skript am Tag?

----------


## Mustang

Ja ich schaff ein Skript am Tag hab ich im Semester mit ein paar getestet.
Da wir ja noch ab morgen 48 Tage haben und es 29 Skripte sind bleiben ja auch noch paar Tage zum wiederholen.Mu davon zwar 5 abziehen weil unsere Uni so ein kleines Repititorium fr sehr wichtige Sachen anbietet wo auch gemeinsam in kleinen Gruppen gekreuzt wird etc. aber die sind ja nicht verloren sondern auch produktiv (hoffe ich zumindest) genutzt.
Ich dachte zu erst die groen und dann die kleinen aber stimmt eigentlicih das wenn man dann die groen am Ende wiederholt die wichtigeren Themen noch present sind.

@ Laelya
Du bist doh beim Medilearnkurs oder?
Haben die dort den Plan so aufegestellt wie du Ihn hier gepostet hast?
Was sagen die denn zum kreuzen nur die letzten Jahre oder von 96 ab?
Kann mir aber kaum vorstellen das die ganz ollen Kamellen heute noch Relevant sind.
Ich will ja immer am Tag das Thema vom Vortag kreuzen wie es ML ja empfiehlt, bei manchen Themen sind es ja nur wenige Fragen aber bei manchen dann mal 300 und da sollte man doch eher die aktuelleren nehmen oder?

LG

----------


## Laelya

jupp bin im medi learn kurs, bin mir aber auch net sicher, was von dem hier ich erzhlen darf oder nicht *g* ansonsten msste man dafr ja nicht so viel geld ausgeben  :bhh: 

aber das mit dem kreuzen ist allgemein bekannt  :Big Grin: 
also was ich dir erzhlt habe machen wir hier auch so

ausser das nach themenkomplexen kreuzen, dass steht bei medi learn aber auch net so drin, sollte man also auch nicht machen. (machen wir auch nicht so)

sagen wir mal du machst morgen biochemie 1, dann kreuz du am nachmittag/abend das biochemie examen F06. bermorgen machst du Biochemie 2 und kreuzt dann das Examen H06 und so weiter, bis Biochemie zu Ende, da bleibt dann laut cd das examen H09 und F10 brig, die du dir ja aufsparen solltest fr den generalprobe.

Diese art und weise des kreuzen ist sehr effizient, da du dein gehirn schon eine art vorschau gibst, auf das was es noch lernen soll. Und du wirst sehen, dass mit jedem tag kreuzen die prozente der examina steigen  :Big Grin: 
das ist der motivations effekt


Zum Allgemeinen kreuzen wird momentan glaube ich gesagt ab 2004/2005, weiter vor gehen wir auch nicht.
Wenn du aber langeweile hast, kannst bestimmt auch frher kreuzen, ist aber meiner Meinung nicht so effektiv, da das IMPP ja Fragentyp und auch die Art zu fragen gro gendert hat.

ich glaub ich wei momentan mehr ber MC fragen, als ber die themengebiete *g*
man lernt hier zu denken wie das IMPP

Aber wir haben jetzt ja auch einen Plan bekommen, fr die Zeit nach dem Kurs
und du kannst ja mal auf die Kursseite schauen, da steht ja immer wieviel Tage fr ein Fach eingerechnet wird  :Big Grin: 
Vielleicht hilft dir dass ja ein wenig

ansonsten geht auch gerne ne PN an mich ::-stud:

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

Hab heute erfahren, dass das Nachtestat unserer Physioklausur, nicht zwei Wochen spter ist, sondern nur 6 Tage  :grrrr....: .
ich wills einfach beim ersten Mal schaffen! :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 
ich hab zum ersten Mal im Leben echt bedenken den Schei zu bestehen, drck mir alle die Daumen nchste Woche fr BC und Physio!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Boa... bin alle! Blut wiederholt, inkl. Hmatopoese.. Herz angefangen... eben Unterarmmuskeln, Handmuskeln und sowas wiederholt ( :Keks: ) ... :schnarch...: 

Hab ich schon erwhnt, dass ich froh bin wenn es rum is?? 
Wnsch allen eine gute Nacht!

----------


## Laelya

bin momentan auch total alle....hier wollen alle nur noch nach hause. aber nach 5 wochen ist das auch kein wunder  :Big Grin: 
heute hormone, vitamine und coenzyme
gestern hatten wir auch das glorreiche theme blut und immunsystem *g* lief super, war berrascht, da ich das thema sonst gar net mag, hat meinen kreuzschnitt gleichmal jenseits der bestehensgrenze getrieben hehe
naja, noch 5 tage biochemie und die abschlussklausur und dann darf ich endlich wieder in meinem eigenen bett schlafen....so alleine schlafen hab ich schon seit 2 jahren verlernt *g*

@miss:
durchhalten, danach gehen wir alle gro feiern.

hab schon gesagt, wenn ich am zweiten tag die pkt vom ersten und zweiten eintrage und es kommt etwas jenseits der 190 grenze raus, dann ist die nchste wodkaflasche mein (und das obwohl ich gar keinen alkohol trinke ;) )

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Boa, die Hitze macht mich krank.... und EKG im brigen auch...arghhh!!!  ::-oopss:  :Hh?:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

So, Herz fertig.. jetzt fang ich mit Kreislauf an....
 :Keks:  Ich mag nimmer! :Keks:

----------


## Stromer

Juten Tach die Damen und die Herren,

ich habe heute Biochemie-Rigorosum geschrieben (das darf man, wenn man vorher mit den regulren zwei Klausuren insgesamt nicht auf 60% kam). Es ging um alles und ich habe das Teil tatschlich hinbekommen und das sogar ganz gut. Hatte jetzt 9 Tage zum Wiederholen von Stoffwechsel und Genetik. Hormone, Blut, Immun sa noch durch die zweite Klausur.

Nun kann ich also tatschlich am Physikum teilnehmen ::-dance: 

Einen schnen Abend allen!

----------


## Lizard

Glckwunsch ! :Party:  :Party:

----------


## Laelya

@stromer:glckwunsch

ich "darf" mich heute durch die Molekularbiologie kmpfen, mein wohl absolut schlimmstes Thema, dass sich meinerm Verstndnis immer wieder entzieht  :was ist das...?: 
sitze schon seit 2 Stunden dran um das ein wenig vorzubereiten, damit ich nicht heute bis in die Nacht nachbereiten muss.
Warum kann Molekularbiologie nicht so schn einfach sein, wie der Kohlenhydratstoffwechsel  :grrrr....: 

Noch drei Tage lernen (einschlielich heute) und dann sehe ich endlich nach 5 Wochen meinen Verlobten wieder  :Love: 

Und dann mach ich erstmal 2 Tage frei und dann startet der Plan von Medi Learn zur Wiederholung.

Man, ich will das Examen endlich rocken...mir schnurz mit welcher Note, will da einfach durch, alles jenseits der 192 bringt mich zum strahlen  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Mir gehts genauso mit MolBio... 
Bei mir steht heute Kreislauf auf dem Plan und dann muss ich Motorik und Blut kreuzen und dringen OE fertig und mit UE anfangen, sonst wird das mit Ana nix mehr..
Einen erfolgreichen Tag euch allen!
PS- brigens, wie sieht das bei euch so aus? Seid ihr eher Stress-Esser oder Stress-Essens-Verweigerer? Ich zhle mich eher zur letzten Gruppe und habe bereits fast 2 kg Gewicht verloren...  :Woow:

----------


## Laelya

also hier habe ich leider zugenommen, was daran liegt, dass ich jemand bin der total fettarm und gesund kocht und es hier echt deftige hausmannskost gibt

ansonsten nehme ich prfungszeiten auch ab, weil ich einfach nicht daran denke zu essen  :Big Grin: 
ein schner nebeneffekt

molekularbiologie nun berstanden, nachher noch ein wenig gentechnologie und dann haben wir schluss fr heute

was bedeutet den ganzen schmarn noch lernen  :Frown: 
aber wenigstens hab ich die hlfte der MolBio schon verstanden und brauch nachher nur noch die andere hlfte lernen *freusel*

euch auch allen einen weiteren erfolgreichen lerntag

----------


## Mbali

> Juten Tach die Damen und die Herren,
> 
> ich habe heute Biochemie-Rigorosum geschrieben (das darf man, wenn man vorher mit den regulren zwei Klausuren insgesamt nicht auf 60% kam). Es ging um alles und ich habe das Teil tatschlich hinbekommen und das sogar ganz gut. Hatte jetzt 9 Tage zum Wiederholen von Stoffwechsel und Genetik. Hormone, Blut, Immun sa noch durch die zweite Klausur.
> 
> Nun kann ich also tatschlich am Physikum teilnehmen
> 
> Einen schnen Abend allen!


 :Party: 

sehr sehr kuhl!
Wie war die Wdh.-Klausur denn vom Niveau her und sind viele durchgerasselt?
(reine Interessensfragen^^)

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Guten Morgen allerseits!
Nachdem ich gestern abend fast die Krise bekommen habe, gehts heute weiter in alter Frische. Irgendwie hab ich jetzt wochenlang nur BC und Physio gelernt, sodass ich  von Anatomie wieder so viel vergessen habe. das fiel mit gestern abend erschreckenderweise auf. Nun ja, nun heit es also - Physio fertig lernen, dann  Histo (5 Tage reichen hoffentlich) und parallel Makro.. 
Wie macht ihr das mit dem Wiederholen? 
Das ist einfach so irrsinnig viel...

----------


## ohusa

Ans Wiederholen traue ich mich noch nicht einmal zu denken. Ich lerne bei dieser brtenden Hitze (gestern hatte es 30 in meinem Zimmer) gerade BC Purin und Pyrimidinstoffwechsel fr meine hoffentlich letzte Klausur am Mittwoch. Es ist nur unglaublich schwer sich zu konzentrieren, wenn man eigentlich den ganzen Tag nur schlafen mchte, weil man nachts nicht schlafen kann, weils dann immernoch 24 hat...

Naja, wenigstens knnen alle anderen in ihren Sommerferien das schne Wetter genieen... :grrrr....:

----------


## medica2007

gibt es denn keinen armen studenten (wie ich...) der noch nicht angefangen hat fr's p zu lernen ???!!!
Ich muss mich noch mit physio rumschlagen.....


@ohusa: ich glaube das wetter kann man gar nicht so richtig genieen einfach zuuu hei....nicht mal Garten kann man sitzen...  :Frown:  

@Laelya, Miss.....: ich beneide euch so!!!!!

----------


## Mbali

*gnaaaaaaaaaaa*

es luft nicht so, wie ich es will

 :Frown:

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

> gibt es denn keinen armen studenten (wie ich...) der noch nicht angefangen hat fr's p zu lernen ???!!!
> Ich muss mich noch mit physio rumschlagen.....


Keinen armen Studenten, aber ne arme Studentin, schreibe heute BC und am Do Physio

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Wann habt ihr, die noch nicht angefangen haben, denn Mndliche?
Bei mir geht es vermutlich am 30.7. los..  ::-oopss: 

Hab zwar Angst, aber dann noch 3 WOchen Zeit nur fr die Schrifliche zu lernen und kreuzen..
und dann ist hoffentlich bald der 25.8. 13 Uhr...
Heute Atmung fertig und Makro UE weiter..

----------


## MissGarfield83

Heute die letzten 3 Scheine zum LPA gebracht und von der netten Sachbearbeiterin berrascht worden  :Big Grin:

----------


## ohusa

> Wann habt ihr, die noch nicht angefangen haben, denn Mndliche?
> Bei mir geht es vermutlich am 30.7. los..



Hier geht die mndliche Prfung vom 26. August bis zum 10. September. Ich hoffe nur, dass ich nicht zu den Leuten gehre, die am Tag nach dem Schriftlichen schon ins Mndliche mssen, sonst dreh ich glaub ich voll durch.

Naja, wer wei, davor muss ich morgen erst noch Physio und am Mittwoch BC bestehen. Danach kann die Physikumsvorbereitung kommen, aber jetzt schon? Ich wei nicht, wie ich das schaffen sollte...(und dann ist es auch noch so unertrglich hei hier :dagegen: )

----------


## Stromer

@Mbali: Es gab im Netz keine Statistik bei dieser Prfung, wie sonst. Ich glaube, die meisten haben bestanden! Ich fand die Kreuzelfragen zum Teil schwer. Musste so richtig medi-learn-mssig, mit Hkchenmethode vorgehen, von Antwortmglichkeit zu Antwortmglichkeit. 
ALLE Themengebiete wurden abgedeckt, das fand ich sehr gut. Es gab keinen Schwerpunkt m.M. nach.
Ich kenne inzwischen 4 Leute, die bestanden haben. Und keinen, der nicht bestanden hat. 

Ansonsten waren wohl eher die, die eh nur knapp vorbeigeschrammt sind dabei.

 ::-winky:

----------


## MaGe

@stromer auch von mir herzlichen glckwunsch! ;)

ich darf jetzt auch endlich ran, nachdem ich mittwoch die letzte prfung hatte. also hab ich mich heute frohen mutes in den keller gesetzt (mit pulli und schal, ziemlich kalt hier ;) ). nuuuuur? wo fang ich denn an? und schaffe ich ein medilearn heft pro tag??? ohoh, das wird noch was... :Keks: 

euch andern einen guten tag heute.

----------


## HosHa

ein medi learn heft pro tag ist echt heftig ( also wir reden hier jetzt nur von ana, bc und physio ) hab das mal versucht, aber mir reicht es nicht, brauche gut 3 tage fr eins.....lesen knnte man eins an einem tag, aber alles behalten....niemals ( ich zumindest nicht)

----------


## Mustang

hab jetzt auch physio durch und ein medilearn heft am tag gemacht.
gerade die mit ber 40 seiten sind heftig.
Hab die 3.Auflage der Skripte und da sind schon sehr viele Fehler drin mu ich sagen, ist das bei den anderen auch so extrem? Sind ja leider immer inhaltliche Fehler.
Hat sich aber anscheind gelohnt das ich so viel Physio fr das Semester gelernt hatte, ich hab jetzt 7 Examen in physio gekreuzt und war nie unter 90 %.
Das macht mir irgendwie angst weil das zu gut luft, Physio ist nicht unbedingt mein Lieblingsfach.
Ist wohl doch ganz gut das unsere physiologen soviel abverlangen in den Klausuren.
Hoffentlichen bringen die im diesem Physikum nicht nur andere Sachen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Stromer

Lernt ihr Histo auch mit den Heften? Ich fhle mich da so unsicher mit den Heften.

----------


## ohusa

Mhh, im Semester hab ich im 2. mit dem Ulfig gelernt und fand den sehr gut. Zur Physikumsvorbereitung wollte ich den eigentlich auch nehmen und zustzlich noch die Medi-Learn Skripte....ich wei allerdings noch nicht, ob ich das auch zeitlich hinkriege.

----------


## abi07

Frs Mndliche ist der Ulfig top und Im Schriftlichen spielt Histo eh nur eine untergeordnete Rolle.

----------


## Laelya

@stromer:
ja ich finde auch immer wieder fehler...
aber zum glck erkennt man sie ja.

90 prozent sind doch super  :Smilie: 
andere fragen stellen die in den Examina auch nicht, vielleicht nur anderes formuliert

hab den kurs jetzt hinter mir und bin gestern nach 7 stunden autofahrt wieder in berlin gelandet und habe nun erstmal ein paar tage frei  :Love: 

werde mich an diesen tagen entspannen und dann mit dem lernplan, genau wie vorgeschrieben nchste woche anfangen hehe

noch 5 wochen, dann hab ich das examen endlich in der tasche

----------


## Stromer

Den Ulfig fand ich auch super! Wieviele Fragen sind denn Histofragen? 
Da ich in Anatomie noch ein Jahr lnger raus bin als normal wre es wohl angemessener, mit makroskopischer Ana zu beginnen?


lg

----------


## Laelya

ana und histo zusammen 80 fragen
also fallen ca 20 fragen auf histo...aber davon sind nur wenige bildfragen, die meisten beziehen sich wirklich auf "was produziert die zelle xy" oder "wo findet man dieses intermedirfilament" 
histofragen sind wirklich nicht schwer und mit den medilearn skripten wunderbar zu beantworten  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mustang

hey laelya das war mein post mit den fehlern und nicht von stromer ;)

finde sie ja auch super aber manchmal nervt das halt wenn man sich fakten rein ballert und dann beim kreuzen merkt momentmal ganz richtig war die zahl/formel jetzt aber nicht  :Smilie: 

glckwunsch zum beenden des kurses jetzt hast du dir die pasuse auch mal verdient!

@stromer

geht mir aber auch so mit den skripten man wei ja das da ne menge doch nicht drin steht was man mal fr die klausure gelernt hat etc. und das steckt halt im hinterkopf.
letztendlich will das meistens aber keiner mehr vom impp wissen im gegensatz zu den profs.

gut histo ist stark komprimiert aber wenn die immer aufs selbe hinauswollen.
ich starte jetzt mal mit embryo  :kotzen:

----------


## Laelya

ah tut mir leid,
die hitze hat wohl mein hirn gematscht ;)

jupp, werde hier nun erstmal bisschen zeit mit meinem verlobten verbringen und dann wieder reinstarten.
5 wochen sind mehr als genug zeit um alles zu wiederholen.
zumal ich bis zum examen laut lernplan jedes skript noch mindestens 2 mal in der hand halten werde  :Smilie: 

bin also sehr zuversichtlich

wie lufts bei dir?

----------


## Mustang

oh 2 mal jedes skript ich bin froh wenn es einmal reicht und etwas wiederholen  :Smilie:  du kennst die dinger jetzt eh schon in und auswendig nach dem kurs oder?!  ::-stud:

----------


## Laelya

einige sachen kommen ein schon zu den ohren raus *g*
hormone zb...die werde ich glaube ich nicht mehr wiederholen, so oft wie man die durchgegangen ist

aber ich wundere mich auch immer wieder, dass man doch einiges wieder vergisst....aber wir haben gelernt, dass fr die schriftliche passiv wissen das A und O ist...und passiv wissen kann man verbal nicht gut wiedergeben, daher mach ich mir auch kein stress mit lerngruppen...wir mssen nur erkennen knnen und das reicht  :Grinnnss!: 

von daher denke ich mal, dass man es gut schaffen kann

laut medi learn ist es so, dass wenn ich die skripte aus dem kurs bis ins kleinste detail kann, kann ich 90 prozent der fragen beantworten  :Top: 

da ja nur 10 prozent komplette neufragen sind

daher verlasse ich mich wirklich auf medi learn und den kursskripten...hab noch nie vorher so gut gekreuzt wie im kurs...und hab echt das gefhl die sachen zu wissen und nicht zu raten

wird also bestimmt was werden, und die note ist mir ja vollkommen egal :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Guten Morgen,
es geht dem Ende zu! Ist irgendwie ein geiles Gefhl. Auch wenn ich das Gefhl habe, dass man nie fertig ist mit dem Lernen, bin ich jetzt echt froh wenns losgeht..

Heute Niere fertig .. und BC Genetik-Wiederholung anfangen... 
Lernt jemand von euch eigentlich Purin-Synthese und- was noch viel wichtiger ist- kann es sich jemand merken wenn er es gelernt hat?  :Keks:

----------


## ohusa

Purin Synthese - ja die kann ich (hoffentlich), allerdings nur fr die Klausur heute (!!!!! :Aufgepasst!: ). Keine Ahnung ob ich nohcmal Zeit hab das zu Wiederholen, da ich, falls ich heute nach der Klausur scheinfrei sein sollte erstmal schn die ganze Anatomie lernen darf bevor ich irgendws anderes wiederhol...

PS: Mit Knnen meine ich nicht, die ganzen einzelenen 25 Schritte, sondern die wichtigen, also die ersten und die letzten.

----------


## Stromer

Wichtig wre noch zu wissen, wo welches C und N herkommt. Und was zuerst da ist: das PRPP(bei Purin) oder der Ringschluss (bei Pyrimidinen denke ich)

vg

Kopf lernen ist de.

----------


## Laelya

bei Purin und Pyrimidinsynthese ist wirklich erstmal nur wichtig, wo welches C herkommt....lieblingsfrage, dass Glycin komplett eingebaut wird
dann was der groe unterschied zwischen den beiden synthesen ist
enzyme bentigt man nicht (wurde bis auf einmal nie gefragt)
ansonsten muss man nur wissen, wo was herkommt  :Big Grin: 

also purin und pyrimidinsynthese kann man locker auf 5 minuten lernen runterkrzen....so habs dann auch ich verstanden :Party:

----------


## Mustang

also ich lerne die zwar aber nicht mehr so im detail wie fr die kalusur da wurde ja jeder schritt im detail vorausgesetzt.

ich denke mal wichtig ist da was ihr genannt habt die enzyme haben dazu ja noch 5 nomenklaturen also die lass ich weg zur not kan man es sich ja herleiten ob es eine dehydrogenase etc. sein kann bei diesem oder jenen schritt.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Die Hitze macht mich krank...  :kotzen:  ich schwitze sogar im Sitzen...  :Keks: 
Und da soll man sich noch konzentrieren knnen..
Bin jedenfalls gleich mit Niere fertig.. ::-winky:  gott sei dank..

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

Knnt ihr mir ein gutes Emnbryobuch/ Seite im Internet empfehlen?
Ich bruchte es frs mndliche Physikum, hier in Freiburg lieben die Profs Embryo, wir mssen es also gut knnen.
nur keinen dicken Wlzer und kein Sadler

----------


## ohusa

Scheinfrei  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!: 
Ich htts ja fast nicht mehr geglaubt...

----------


## MissGarfield83

Gratuliere Ohusa!  :Smilie:  Jetzt kanns ja so richtig losgehen ;)

----------


## abi07

> Knnt ihr mir ein gutes Emnbryobuch/ Seite im Internet empfehlen?
> Ich bruchte es frs mndliche Physikum, hier in Freiburg lieben die Profs Embryo, wir mssen es also gut knnen.
> nur keinen dicken Wlzer und kein Sadler


Die ersten paar Seiten im kleinen Benninghoff + jeweils die ersten paar Seiten der Organkapitel.

----------


## MissGarfield83

Heute Tag 1 FJ2010 gekreuzt und trotz zweier groer Fcher fr die ich bisher kaum was gemacht hab 65 % gekreuzt  :Big Grin:  Physikum ich komme ... mal schaun wie morgen luft ...

----------


## Gast26092018

> Heute Tag 1 FJ2010 gekreuzt und trotz zweier groer Fcher fr die ich bisher kaum was gemacht hab 65 % gekreuzt  Physikum ich komme ... mal schaun wie morgen luft ...


Cool :Top:  
Ich trau mich noch gar nicht ganze Examinas zu kreuzen...ich lerne momentan noch Themenweise und kreuze auch Themenweise. Die letzten 2 Examinas habe ich ausgelassen, die kreuze ich einige Tage vor dem Examen dann ganz durch :Blush:  
Ich will nur bestehen :was ist das...?:  :Traurig:  mal schauen :hmmm...:

----------


## MissGarfield83

> Cool 
> Ich trau mich noch gar nicht ganze Examinas zu kreuzen...ich lerne momentan noch Themenweise und kreuze auch Themenweise. Die letzten 2 Examinas habe ich ausgelassen, die kreuze ich einige Tage vor dem Examen dann ganz durch 
> Ich will nur bestehen mal schauen


Ich habs heute gekreuzt weils auch so in der Uni lief als Probephysikum und ich wollt wissen wo ich stehe ... habe ja noch 2 Examina aufgehoben fr den Endspurt- aber ich wollts einfach mal wissen und seitdem ich sehe dass das bestehen des schriftlichen nicht so das arge drama zu sein scheint weiss ich dass die letzten woche einfach reichen werden um vielleicht noch ein quentchen mehr als bestehen herauszuholen  ::-oopss:  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Adrenalino

YES! Das war die letzte Klausur in Wrzburg, bin nun auch scheinfrei und kann mich mal eeendlich mal NUR aufs Physikum konzentrieren!  ::-dance: 
Leute, ich bin dabei! 
Leider ist in fast zwei Wochen schon mndliches, au weia..  :Nixweiss:  
alles etwas knapp, aber mal schaun!

----------


## lottisworld

Hey Adrenalino,
hab auch vorgestern die Einladung zur Mndlichen im Kasten gehabt, Termin in 2 Wochen.
Schiebe die totale Panik, da entgegen aller guten Vorstze noch nicht wirklich was getan. 
Aber ich glaube, wenn man das Grauen so direkt vor Augen hat, kommt die Motivation von ganz alleine...

P.S. Glckwunsch zum Scheinfrei!

----------


## abi07

> YES! Das war die letzte Klausur in Wrzburg


Das knnte man jetzt auch anders verstehen...du bleibst uns doch wohl erhalten, oder???  :hmmm...: 

Aber herzlichen Glckwunsch zum letzten Schein!!! Und jetzt mit voller Kraft voraus ins Mndliche...

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Bekomme gerade wieder einen leichten Anflug einer Panik... hab das Gefhl zu viel wieder zu vergessen... arghh! Htte gern 2 Gehirne...
Nun ja, Physio hab ich bald durch... dann noch ein paar Tage Histo....
 :Da schau ich mal nach ...: 
Noch 2 Wochen.... ich hab Angst!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ::-oopss:

----------


## Adrenalino

@ Miss: Also, ich glaube Du brauchst hier noch am wenigsten Angst zu haben, von dem was Du schreibst, was Du alles lernst... 

@Abi: Keine Sorge, bleibe Wrzburg treu und erhalten ,-) War nur auf die letzte Klausur der VORKlinik bezogen  :hmmm...:  
Allerdings kann man nicht von "voller Kraft" sprechen.. bin gerade ziemlich ausgelaugt und langsam ferienreif, oh weh  :Oh nee...: 
Das mit dem Lernen funktionniert nicht so gut wie ich gerne wollen wrde, aber da bin ich wohl nicht allein hier...   :Nixweiss:

----------


## altalena

@ Adrenalino.....
Ick htt da 'nen heien Tipp..... wirkt wahre Wunder  :hmmm...:

----------


## MissGarfield83

> @ Miss: Also, ich glaube Du brauchst hier noch am wenigsten Angst zu haben, von dem was Du schreibst, was Du alles lernst... 
> 
> @Abi: Keine Sorge, bleibe Wrzburg treu und erhalten ,-) War nur auf die letzte Klausur der VORKlinik bezogen  
> Allerdings kann man nicht von "voller Kraft" sprechen.. bin gerade ziemlich ausgelaugt und langsam ferienreif, oh weh 
> Das mit dem Lernen funktionniert nicht so gut wie ich gerne wollen wrde, aber da bin ich wohl nicht allein hier...


Ausgelaugt und Ferienreif - das ist echt das richtige Stichwort. Mein Hirn grillt im Schatten in der Hitze und ich tu mich gerade schwer mit Stoffwechselbiochemie ... aaargh. Irgendwie funktioniert mein Sinus sag.sup. nicht so wie er sollte ... Klimaanlage frs Hirn wr toll ... obwohl ... msst ichs dann mit nem Fn wieder auftaun ... ne ne ne ...

----------


## tarsus

Wetter-Hirn-Schranke! Das wr's! :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Mera1412

> Wetter-Hirn-Schranke! Das wr's!



hahahahaha XDDD Jaaaa, genau so isses...Ich hab irgendwie in den letzten 6 tagen gerade mal 1 ML Skript durchbekommen  ::-oopss: 

Hm...wir hatten an der Uni Testphysikum...und da hatte ich irgendwie 56%. Ist zwar knapp nicht bestanden, ABER ich hab ja noch nicht gelernt...ich schpf also noch Hoffnung, dass ich innerhalb von einem Monat, einer Woche und einem Tag irgendwie, irgendwas noch zusammekratzen knnte...

Wenn jemand sagt "so weit bin ich auch" bin ich glcklich  ::-stud: 

will ja blo bestehen @_@

(MediLearn Skripte sei Dank, bin ich nicht so ein Nervenbndel, wie ich erst dachte...Die Teile geben einem echt Hoffnung  ::-dance: )

----------


## MissGarfield83

Tag 2 F10 gekreuzt : ich sags mal so ... bestandn  :Big Grin:

----------


## abi07

:Grinnnss!:  Tag 2 war bei uns echt nett! Dafr war Tag 1 zum  :kotzen: ...

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ok, nun ists offiziell- ich bin am 30.7. dran... heute in 2 Wochen isses also wohl schon rum... einerseits->  ::-winky:  andererseits->  :Keks: 
Nun ja.... gerade Wasser und Elektrolythaushalt fertig... jetzt Rumpf... spter dann Verdauung.. ::-stud:

----------


## Laelya

bin ganz zufrieden, heute physik wiederholt und dazu die laut lernplan angegebenen examina mit 80 prozent gekreuzt....und ein examen physio mit 79 prozent gekreuzt....wenn die wiederholungen die nchsten 5 wochen so weitergehen bin ich echt happy

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

So bin jetzt auch scheinfrei und kann endlich was frs Physikum tun. :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Mera1412

> So bin jetzt auch scheinfrei und kann endlich was frs Physikum tun.


 :Party:  muhahaha, ich bin nicht die einzige hier  :peng: 


wie kann man sich am besten motivieren  :Wand:

----------


## Lizard

Meine Motivation war immer,dass es nach dem Physikum endlich medizinischer wird und man auch mal Patienten sieht/untersucht. :Party: 
berhaupt wird nach dem P alles viiiiel besser  :Woow:

----------


## Stephan0815

Wirds auch.
Es wird sogar fast alles besser. Nur das Lernen bleibt dasselbe und wird nicht weniger.  :hmmm...:

----------


## MaGe

Hahahaha, das ist genau meine Motivation. Und was das Lernen angeht, da sag ich mir immer, dass das auch noch viel ist, aber die Themen eben viiiiiiel interessanter.  :dumdiddeldum...:

----------


## Laelya

so gestern, physik abgeharkt und bc 1 und 2 wiederholt  :Big Grin: 
heute kommt physio 1....irgendwie bangt mir immer der gedanke, dass ich die skripte, wenn ich mit der wiederholung fertig bin nicht mehr in die hand nehme bis zum examen  :Nixweiss: 
aber medi learn wird sich schon was dabei gedacht haben  :Big Grin: 
schnell die latte runtergesplt und dann gehts los

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ja, das geht mir genauso- komisches Gefhl, etwas zum letzten Mal vor dem Physikum anzuschaun und sich dann drauf zu verlassen, dass es sitzt. 
Ich hab seit Tagen nicht mehr gekreuzt... bin aber voll im prmndlichen Fieber. Naja, danach hab ich genug Zeit..3,5 Wochen fr die kleinen Fcher und Kreuzen. Klingt gut, finde ich.  :hmmm...:

----------


## Laelya

drck dir auf alle Flle die Daumen, aber ich hab so das Gefhl, dass du es locker packen wirst  :Top: 

So Physio Skript fertig, tagesklausur mit 95 prozent gekreuzt  :Love: 
und nun kommen 2 Examina Physik und Physio....

na dann mal los :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Stromer

Hier fangen also auch noch andere so spt an  :hmmm...:  Ich htte ja rein theoretisch diese Woche schon was machen knnen, aber es ging nicht. Mein Kopf sagte: N und die Hochzeit meiner Schwester bentigte noch Vorbereitung.

Nun qule ich mich hier mit Kopf und es langweilt mich total. Wie genau lernt man denn die Muskeln? Reicht es zu wissen, welche zu mimischer Muskulatur zhlen, welche zu Kau und welche zu Zungenm? Oder habt ihr nochmal allen Kleinkram gelernt?

Dann ist das ja kaum zu schaffen!!!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ich hasse diese Kinderstimmen in meinem Ohr.. das geht den ganzen Tag hier!!!  :kotzen: 
Zum Thema Kleinkram- ich werd die Muskeln schon nochmal genau wiederholen- unsere AnaProfs sind zum Teil etwas speziell.. allerdings habe ich gestern entschieden nicht mehr alle Lcher und Fissuren am Schdel zu lernen... das nervt ja total! Macht ihr auch nicht oder?
Physio Verdauung hab ich nun fertig...  :Love:  ist ganz nett... finde ich. 
Und heute morgen hab ich angefangen mit Genetik Wiederholung...  :Keks:  is irgendwie weniger mein Ding... vor allem auf Dauer.

----------


## Laelya

Hab heute niere in physio wiederholt. Lief echt gut. Was die muskeln angeht. Fr die mdl wrde ich prferabhngig muskeln lernen. Fr die schriftliche wrde ich die impp lieblinge lernen

----------


## MissGarfield83

Also bis auf den Lidschluss und den Mundschluss und das Platysma sind die mimischen eigentlich recht egal ... Wichtig sind die Kaumuskeln und die Zungengrund + infra und suprahyoidale Muskulatur  :Smilie:  Schdel ist Basic und einfach essentiell - fr die mndliche ein KO Kriterium in Ana ... meinten jedenfalls die meisten Prfer die ich bisher befragt hab ...

----------


## Stromer

So- gehe jetzt zu Bett :schnarch...: 

Habe noch fein gekreuzt, woraufhin mir neue unglaubliche Lcken aufgefallen sind :Oh nee...: 

Deswegen, bis morgen...

----------


## Laelya

Heute Physio: Ernhrung und Verdauung, Hormone, Arbeits-Leistungsphysiologie und Integrative Leistungen des ZNS

ein sehr schnes Thema, was mir Spa macht....irgendwie machen mir viele Themen nun Spa

Boarh ich warte endlich auf die Lieferung unserer neuen Lattenroste. haben uns letzte Woche ein groes Ehebett gekauft mit passenden Matrazen und knnen nun nicht drin schlafen, weil die Lattenroste noch nicht geliefert wurden  :Frown:  so ein schmarn....solange mssen wir im WOhnzimmer schlafen, das geht mir auf den Sack   :Hh?:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Was heit Schdel ist essentiell? Jeder Fitzel und JEDE Fissur auch? Fissura Sphenopetrosa? Canaliculis apertura blablabla? 
Voll tzend...
Naja, jetzt dann jedenfalls erstmal Kopf-Hals fertig... Physio heute Thermoregulation und Leistung...
Energie lass ich erstmal weg jetzt...
Und heute abend noch DNA Replikation... :Da schau ich mal nach ...: 
Ab morgen gehts dann los mit Histo.
Wie viel Zeit nehmt ihr euch fr Histo? Und woraus lernt ihr es?

----------


## Stephan0815

Nasennebenhhlen nicht vergessen.  :hmmm...: 
Und ja, die Fissura sphenopetrosa ist wichtig, weil da der N. petrosus minor (+brigens auch maior) verluft. 
Der N. petrosus minor ist Teil der parasymphatischen Bahn vom Ncl. sal. inf. zum Gln. oticum bzw. zur Parotis. Und DAS + durch welche Lcher diese Nervenbahnen zur Drse verlaufen ist eine echt beliebte Frage im mndlichen Physikum. Vor allem bei Prof. K.

----------


## Laelya

physio fertig fr heute  :Big Grin: 
tagesklausur gekreuzt nun mach ich mich an die examina....bei dem angenehmen khlen wetter macht das alles sogar noch spa *g*

----------


## medica2007

hallo! ich brauch mal bitte  eure meinung, v.a. von denen, die die mglichkeit hatten, einen medi learn kurs zu machen....

also bei uns in tbingen hat dieser medi learn kurs angefangen....ich wei nicht was ich davon halten soll...da hat man doch 5 stunden von 8 bis 13 uhr vorlesung..hatten wir bis dato zweimal...jedes mla bin ich danach so fix und fertig und kann nur noch die 100 fragen kreuzen und kurz ins skript schauen und dass wars ich hab so angst dass das viel zu wenig ist....wenn ich alleine lernen wrde, ich wrd auf jeden fall schon um 7 uhr anfangen, (bin hat ein frh aufsteher), und viiiiiel mehr kreuzen und lesen...da ich ja auch wegen der physio klausur sowieso noch nicht viel kreuzen konnte.....frher hab ich auch die vorlseungen eher gemieden...

hilfeeee!! anstatt mal konkret anzufangen plage ich mich damit rum  :Frown: ( 

 wrdet ihr den kurs weitermachen?

----------


## Stromer

Also nur mal kurz: fr meinen Teil spreche ich hier ausdrcklich erstmal nur vom schriftlichen P.

----------


## Laelya

also ich hab den medi learn kurs ja direkt in oberweimar gemacht, also 37 intensiv kurs schriftlich und ja wir hatten auch 5 stunden unterricht und danach waren wir tot....aber ich habe alleine durch den unterricht 30-40 prozent kreuzsteigerung bekommen, kann es also nur empfehlen....aber und das ist meine meinung...so kurz vor dem physikum habe ich extra keinen kurs gemacht....denn ich habe jetzt nach dem medilearn kurs nochmal genauso viel zeit alles zu wiederholen (mit den medi learn skripten aus dem kurs)

aber ich htte, laut prognose meiner ergebnisse das examen zum jetzigen zeitpunkt bestanden...

also wenn du ein auditiver lerntyp (wie ich es bin) bist, dann lohnt sich der kurs allemal.....wenn du jemand bist der eher in seinem kmmerchen lernen kann, als von jemandem zu lernen, dass wei ich nicht, ob das aussreicht

ich rede auch nur vom schriftlichen  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## abi07

@Miss: Warte ab, bis du deinen Prfer einschlielich Protokolle hast. Bei einigen ist Schdel ein wichtiges Thema, bei anderen gar nicht. Also abwarten. Aber dass jemand mimische Muskulatur fragt, habe ich jetzt noch nie gehrt. Bei K. sind z.B. die parasympathischen Kopfganglien wichtig (auch zeigen knnen!) - mit allen Radices usw. Aber sowas erfhrt man nach einmaligem Durchlesen der Protokolle. Also ruhig Blut.

----------


## Mbali

Oh je.... ich kreuze gerade Anatomie und was soll ich sagen?! Man bin ich schlecht -.-

----------


## Stromer

@Mbali: Sicher nicht so schlecht wie ich  :Grinnnss!:  Das eine Jahr lnger raus aus Ana macht es bei mir nicht gerade besser! Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass ich mit dem Wissen auch nur den Hauch einer Chance habe. Aber vielleicht wird es ja langsam besser, wenigstens auf 55% oder so  :Woow:

----------


## Laelya

bin gerade sowas von tod....2 examina physio und physik und mein hirn ist matsch...das liegt aber nur daran dass ich immer keinen bock zum rechnen hab *g* hlt einfach auf, durchklicken wre einfach schner

ich werd nun ne runde schlafen, bin voll mde *ghn*

@stromer:
ana ist auch mein schlechtestes fach. vor 2 wochen konnte ich mit dem ersten lerndurchgang meine ergebnisse von 40 prozent auf 65 steigern, es wre schn, wenn ich mit dem zweiten durchgang ne 70 hinbekommen wrde....mit ein bisschen puffer ins examen zu gehen wre schon klasse ;D

aber hey, wenn ana net klappt, machen wir halt massig pkt in psycho

----------


## Adrenalino

Ich finde aber Anatomie auch oft echt krass zu kreuzen.. schwierig! 
Da frag ich mich wie das Semester von "abi07" im letzten Physikum die besten Deutschlands waren (!) - wie habt ihr das nur gemacht?!  :hmmm...: 
Habs mal angetestet nach diesem Repititorium unserer Profs - naja, auch eher schlecht als recht.. (schlechtestes der drei Fcher also)

So, nach einer vormittaglichen Runde im Prpsaal gehts jetzt an den Schreibtisch.. Abwechslung muss ja sein... 
HistoSaal - Schreibtisch - PrpSaal - Schreibtisch   :Keks:

----------


## Mustang

geht ihr alle schon frs schriftliche mikroskopieren?
ich finde wenn ich unsere prparate mit den physikumsbilder vergleiche kommen die nicht ansatzweise hin.
bringen die eigentlich immer neue histobilder oder eher immer die gleichen so kommt es mir vor.

@ laelya
das mit dem rechen kenne ich, ich bin so grottig in physik.
also da rechne ich echt mit nichts mu das mit den anderen fchern ausgleichen.
das wrde mich jetzt so viel zeit kosten das mal ordentlch zu verstehen.
komischerweise hab ich in physio null probleme und bin da sogar recht gut.
ich finde diese bekloppten rechnungen in physik meistens einfach nur zum  :kotzen: 
und das mit mathe als LK  :Big Grin:

----------


## Adrenalino

@ Mustang: Wenn ich zuerst das schriftliche htte, wrd ich momentan sicherlich nicht im Prp/Histosaal sitzen...  
So viel Histo kommt ja auch nicht darin vor; aber wenn, dann kanns echt knackig sein.. 
Naja, die Details zum Schluss..
PS.: Physik? Was ist das?

----------


## Stromer

Ich habe bei uns den Tipp bekommen, schon jetzt mikroskopieren zu gehen, weil man sonst nicht mehr an die Mikroskope kommt bzw. der Andrang so gro ist, dass man ewig warten darf.

lg

----------


## Mustang

ach stimmt ihr habt ja erst mndliches dann macht das natrliich sinn  :Smilie: 
ich knnte das momentan gar nicht in mein lerntag einbauen 1 medilearnskript am tag und dann nachmittags/abends kreuzen da ist wenig platz fr mikroskopieren  :Big Grin:

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

Schafft ihr ein Medilearnheft am Tag?
Ich irgendwie nicht immer

----------


## Mustang

ja bis jetzt schon hab physio (physik sehr effektiv allerdings  :bhh:  ) bio, histo und bin jetzt bei ana skript 4.

hab immer eins am tag geschaft aber manchmal zieht sich so ein skript eeeeeeeeewig.
aber soviel zeit ist halt nicht mehr um alle 2 tage eins zu machen sonst kann man ja nichts mehr wiederholen.
irgendwie alles tzend mir kommt es auch immer vor als wre nur die hlfte wenn berhaupt hngen geblieben.
beim kreuzen geht es dann eigentlich, irgendwie speichert man dann doch passiv recht viel ab.
aber etwas im groen zusammenhang detailreich zu erklren wie in der mndlichen reicht es da noch nicht  :Smilie:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ich geh erst kurz vor Ende in den Histo/Prpsaal, hab ich beschlossen...muss erst alles theoretisch drauf haben.  :Grinnnss!: 
Heute Thermoregulation fertig und Zytologie... jetzt dann Kopf-Hals fertig.. hoffe ich...  ::-oopss:  ::-stud:

----------


## abi07

@Miss: Wrde ich nicht unbedingt empfehlen - fr das, was man im Histosaal machen kann, braucht man nicht unbedingt theoretische Kenntnisse - einfach schauen, dass du alle Prparate erkennst. Und wenn du dann den Prfer hast, gehst du nochmal dessen Vorlieben durch...
In Makro genauso - einfach jeden Muskel/Nerv/etc. zuordnen knnen - das ist alles, was du dort machen kannst. 

@Adrenalino: Wow, hab das gerade mal in der Statistik nachgeschaut, weil ich das noch gar nicht wusste...muss ich jetzt im Nachhinein stolz auf uns sein?  :hmmm...: 
Aber die Anatomen sind da sicher voll drauf abgegangen, weil sie das Rep ja bei uns zum ersten Mal angeboten haben...blo kriegen wir hier in Grombhl sowas natrlich nicht mehr mit. Mhm, also ich fand das Rep schon sehr gut, mal von einigen Ausnahmen abgesehen.

----------


## Lizard

Ich wollte auch erst kurz vor Ende in den Histo-/Prpsaal. Letztendlich war ich dann gar nicht, was mir aber in der Prfung nicht geschadet hat  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@Lizard- gut zu wissen. Beruhigt etwas. Ich denke Makro werd ich auch hinbekommen, da ich 3 Semster hintereinander geprppt habe... :Love: 

Heute Vollgas Histo...  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Laelya

ich mach heute frei  :Big Grin: 
weil ich morgen arbeiten muss
und ich freu mich, dass ich heute mal ausschlafen konnte ^.^

----------


## abi07

@Miss: Stimmt, da wnsche ich dir, dass du auch den K. kriegst - der prft Makro nur an der Leiche - und das ziemlich einfach, so nach dem Motto: "Wie heit dieser Muskel? Zeigen sie mir den Nervus...(und da will er eigentlich meistens den Radialis/Ulnaris oder den Lingualis, warum auch immer)"
Ich wrde halt vor allem wegen Histo hingehen und primr schauen, dass man die Prparate erkennt. Dann wird alles gut... :hmmm...: 
Aber keine Angst, auch ganz zum Schluss kriegt jeder ein Mikroskop, der eines mchte. Nur Makro ist ein bisschen schwierig, aber das von Anfang an. Fazit: Egal, wann man geht - zweimal wird reichen, auf jeden Fall einmal NACHDEM man den Prfer kennt.

----------


## Stromer

Ich habe fr mein Kopf/Hals Heft 3 Tage bentigt.

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

> Ich habe fr mein Kopf/Hals Heft 3 Tage bentigt.


Endlich mal einer, der auch etwas lnger braucht, komm mir schon ganz doof vor bei den ganzen schlauen Kpfen.

So kreuze nu weiter

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@abi- ja, ich hatte den K. ja im Wahlfach.War da auch so "Was ist das... Ursprung/Ansatz/Innervation dieses und jenes Muskels...wo luft das lang..usw.." allles halt im Vollgas Tempo... 
Naja, bermorgen bin ich schlauer bezglich der Prfer... 
und ich hab keinen Bock mehr auf Histo... :grrrr....:

----------


## Stromer

Ja, Histo kann ganz schn nerven. Ich bemerke seit zwei Tagen eine verbesserte Aufnahme des Stoffes  :Grinnnss!:  Hatte ja zwei Jahre nix mit Ana am Hut :Blush: 

Mache jetzt weiter!

----------


## MaGe

@erdbeertrtchen
bei mir ist das auch ganz unterschiedlich, hab fr die extremitten auch zwei tage gebraucht, weil das einfach schon zu lange her ist. mach die hefte aber lieber "schnell" durch und kreuze dann fleiig, damit ich nachher eher noch einen tag zum wiederholen habe. hab halt angst, dass ich mich an einem thema zu lange aufhalte.
aber wenn ich mich so umgucken, lerne ich noch zu wenig. komme meistens eher so auf 6 stunden am tag... sollte wohl doch noch mal genauer lesen und mehr kreuzen.

@laelya ein tag frei... das knnte ich mir auch mal wieder gnnen. genie ihn!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Irgendwie habe ich immer das Gefhl ich htte alles andere wieder vergessen, sobald ich etwas Neues lerne... kennt ihr das? :Oh nee...: 
Und ich bin so verdammt langsam heute... knnte kotzen!

----------


## Laelya

@MaGe:
danke, habe ich auch
nur dass ich morgen um 4 uhr aufstehen muss, da ich um 7 uhr auf arbeit sein muss und ein komitee halten muss *ghn* da bin ich jetzt schon mde...auch wenn die arbeit spa macht

ist aber das letzte mal in der lernzeit....glcklicherweise geht meine arbeit genau zur gleichen zeit in sommerpause *g*

@miss:
mach dir keinen kopf, das gefhl habe ich auch und hatte ich auch schon vor paar wochen und dann wiederholt man auf einmal und merkt, wow sind nur ganz wenig sachen die man vergessen hat.....ich denke dieses gefhl kommt einfach durch die flle des stoffes

----------


## ohusa

Guten Morgen! Und auf in einen neuen erfolgreichen Lerntag, heute mal nicht ganz so hei, dafr mit ein paar Wolken am Himmel  :Smilie: .
Heute mchte ich das 3. BC Medi-Learn Heft lernen und unseren 4. Tag von Biochemie in 5 Tagen mitnehmen. Mal schauen, ob das alles so klappt...
Und was habt ihr heute so vor?

----------


## MaGe

Guten Morgen zurck! Ich fang dann heute mit Histo an... da gabs ja hier schon viele Diskussionen, wie man das am besten lernt. Ich probiers einfach mal mit Medilearn u Histo Atlas daneben. 
Dann euch allen einen guten Tag!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Guten Morgen,
boa, es nervt! berall dieser verdammte Scheiss Lrm- den halben Tag nervttende Kinder, jetzt in aller Frh schneidet so ein Vollspast seine Hecke.... echt, ich wander noch aus! Menschen nerven einfach!
 :kotzen:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ach ja, ich verga- in 8 Tagen gehts los!  :Aufgepasst!:  :Woow:  ::-oopss: 
Lrm ist jetzt weg... hoffe es bleibt so.
Ich mach mich an die letztzen 7 Hirnnerven ran...
Und dann Histo. Allerdings hab ich Histo jetzt echt im Schnelldurchlauf gemacht. Vor allem Gewebezeug.. hoffe das reicht.
Einen guten Tag!

----------


## Mustang

also frs schriftliche reichen meiner meinung nach die ML-Skripte.
Wenn was zu unvertstndlch war oder mir nicht ganz klar wurde hab ich schnell einen blick in die Llle geworfen und dann wars kein problem.
hab auch immer nach jedem kapitel die bilder im atlas durchgeschaut.

nur eine sache ist mir aufgefallen laut Lllmann-rauch und Benninghoff gibt es in der Basalmembran nur eine Lamina rara (lucida) und dann die basallamina aber nicht noch eine unterteilung in lamina rara interna und externa.
aunahme in den nierenglomeruli und in den alveolen.
das ist das bisichen missverstndlich dargestellt.
ich wei noch in der histo prfung ist meine nachbarin nach 2 minuten deswegen durchgefallen als sie den aufbau der ubiquitr vorkommenden basalmembran erklren sollte.
der prfer meinte nein das ist jetzt vlliger quatsch bitte kommen sie nchste woche wieder.

frs mndliche reichen die aber definitiv bei uns nicht aber bilden eine gute basis von dem was man aufjedenfall wissen mu.

ich beschftige mich heute mit der wunderbaren welt der Extremitten also ML Skript 5.
Nach dem ganzen neurokram von den ersten skripten mal eine abwechslung, und liegt mir auch deutlich besser als neuro.

----------


## Miss Tiffy

::-winky:  Hallo zusammen, ich bin neu hier und natrlich auch Physikantin. Sagt mal, was meint ihr, wie viel Prozent sollte man Daheim kreuzen, um so halbwegs auf der sicheren Seite zu sein - falls das berhaupt mglich ist ????  :Nixweiss:   Vielen Dank schon mal und weiterhin frohes Schaffen!!

----------


## Stromer

Das kann man nie genau sagen. Ich wrde sagen 70%, aber ich hatte auch Bekannte im letzten Jahr, die in Ana immer nur bei 50% rumgeisterten aber letztlich auch durchgekommen sind - z.B. durch Psycho!

lg

mache auch Skript 5, 2+3 mache ich danach oder spter, weils mir noch so gut liegt

----------


## Adrenalino

au Backe, Leute.. seit Tagen ist die Luft irgendwie raus, ich kann mcih nicht mehr richtig am Riemen reien und lernen... ganz schlecht, so wenige Tage vor der mndlichen..   :grrrr....: 
fange an nur aus dem Fenster zu starren, so kann das nciht weiter gehen!!
jemand nen Tipp um wieder richtig ranklotzen zu knnen!? 
(Sport und mit Leuten mensen luft bereits..)

----------


## amandaxy

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin jetzt duch mit dem Stoff, mach heute erstmal einen Tag komplett frei. Dann geht es ans wiederholen. 

Habt ihr eigentlich rausgeschrieben (Lernkarten, Zusammenfassungen) um frs Physikum zu lernen. Ich frage mich jetzt, wie ich das alles wiederhohlen soll (ich habe nur aus Bcehrn gelernt). Die ganzen Bcher nochmal lesen, schaff ich ja gar nicht in 2 Wochen

----------


## Laelya

so heute gehts weiter, nach einem tag frei und gestern arbeitstag  :Big Grin: 
die physio hat mich wieder mit atmung, blut und sure basen haushalt  :Top: 


ich hab mir lernkarten zum skript gemacht...und auf den lernkarten steht nur das drauf was ich mir nicht merken kann und nochmal wiederholen muss in der dritten wiederholung.

da ich nicht aus bchern gelernt habe, sondern mlskripten kann ich dir sonst leider nicht sagen  ::-oopss:

----------


## Miss Tiffy

[QUOTE=Stromer;920136]Das kann man nie genau sagen. Ich wrde sagen 70%, aber ich hatte auch Bekannte im letzten Jahr, die in Ana immer nur bei 50% rumgeisterten aber letztlich auch durchgekommen sind - z.B. durch Psycho!

Guten Morgen, danke fr deine Antwort, Stromer. Klingt gut und macht Mut!! Abgesehen von Physik  :Wand:  mit 0 % kreuze ich in Ana 60-70 % und sonst so um die 80. Aber wirklich verlassen kann man sich ja sicherlich nicht auf diese Ergebnisse. Schlielich hat man die meisten Examina ja schon mindestens einmal gekreuzt. 
Frohes Schaffen und allen die vorab ins Mndliche gehen: Toi Toi Toi ::-stud: 

LG

----------


## Laelya

wer bei physik nicht rechnen will/kann sollte sich zumindest die strahlung auswendig einprgen....also alpha beta gamma strahlung, was da passiert etc....das bringt mindestens einen punkt und schon mal keine 0 prozent....das mal als kleinen tipp

----------


## Miss Tiffy

Danke fr den Tipp. I :Grinnnss!:  Ich werde ihn befolgen. Da du dich mit dem Thema auszukennen scheinst, fllt dir sonst noch 'was ein, was man sich schnell aneignen kann?

----------


## Stromer

Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass immer nur 10% neue Fragen gestellt werden und man ansonsten weiss, was man da tut, ist das schon reprsentativ.

Viel Erfolg heute. Guter Tag zum Lernen. Super Wetter meine ich.

----------


## Miss Tiffy

Stromer, you made my day!!!! Vielen Dank fr den Motivationsschub hier in meiner den kleinen Lernhlle. Und ja, das Wetter ist perfekt. Auf geht's in die Tiefen der Physiologie  ::-dance:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ok, also es ist offiziell- ich bin am 30.7. um 9 Uhr dran... meine Prfer sind nicht gerade die Traumkombi.. ::-oopss: 
Aber wird schon... bald ist es vorbei!

----------


## Laelya

@tiffy:
mhm strahlung ist halt so ein lieblingsthema
ansonsten auch immer wieder Gasgleichung und Arbeitsberechnung
und URI !!!! das ist ganz wichtig, das kommt auch so gut wie immer vor.

im letzten Examinasthread (F10 hier bei medi learn)hatten wir mal 10-15 standartformeln gesammelt mit denen man fast alle physik fragen beantworten konnte. wenn man die formeln auswendig(!) konnte, schaffte man bestimmt 40-60 prozent der physikaufgaben....seit dem ich die formeln kann schaffe ich in den examina bei physik immer 60-100 prozent....wenn man erstmal wei wie die fragen gestellt sind und was das impp eigentlich will geht das schon

aber wie man schon sagte....wer zeitdruck zum lernen hat, lsst physik weg, dass wurde uns auch oft genug gesagt

----------


## Miss Tiffy

@Laelya
 :Top:  Oh, Laelya, das sind aber sehr wertvolle Tipps. Vielleicht wage ich mich dann doch noch mal an die Physik heran. Hm, .... 1 bis 2 Tage knnte ich durchaus noch dafr erbrigen. Vor allem, wenn es den einen oder anderen Punkt bringt. Und 10 bis 15 Formlen ist ja nun nicht das Problem  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  Also hab' vielen Dank und witerhin viel Erfolg auf ganzer Linie.

----------


## abi07

@Miss: 9.00 Uhr ist schonmal gut - da kannst du dich wenigstens nicht den ganzen Tag verrckt machen und die Prfer sind auch noch nicht so genervt...
Wen hast du denn? Kannst mir ja 'ne PN schreiben.

----------


## Laelya

@tiffy:
danke dir auch...physik ist nun wirklich nicht mein problem
mein problem liegt wohl eher bei ana *g*
aber das werde ich noch irgendwie ausbgeln

----------


## -Julchen-

@Laelya: Wo ist denn der Thread mit den Physikformeln?? Ich hab das Vorlinik-Forum durchgeblttert und ihn nicht gefunden... Kannst du mir den Link reinstellen?

----------


## Miss Tiffy

@Julchen

Hallo Julchen, ich habe den thread auch nicht gefunden.  :Blush:  AAAAAAAber ich lese gerade das medilearn Skript "Physik"  und da stehen auch die wichtigsten Formeln inkl. der Zusammenhnge und Rechenbeispiele  drin und es sind nur 40 Seiten.

----------


## Mustang

@julchen

schau mal hier in unserem thread auf seite 15 da stehen die formeln.

lg

----------


## Laelya

@mustang:
 :dumdiddeldum...: 
ah wir haben das schon mal gemacht oder?

----------


## Stromer

*@Laelya:* Ich finde, du hast in keinem Fach mehr echte Probleme :Top: 

Ich wre so froh, wenn es mir so ginge wie dir :Blush: 

Was mich dazu bringt direkt weiter zu machen. Mein Computer hat eh ne Macke heute :Hh?:  Das Schw... will, dass ich lerne!!! :Da schau ich mal nach ...: 

Bis spter

----------


## Miss Tiffy

:Keks:  Fsick wird niemals mein Freund. Ich glaub' ich geb's auf!!!! :Traurig:

----------


## tortet

Nix da, aufgeben ist nicht! :Grinnnss!: 

Im letzten P gabs ganz schn viele pse fsickfragen, mit denen man ganz gut Punkte machen konnte. Du kriegst das schon hin!

----------


## Laelya

@stromer: 
Dein Wort in Gottes Gehr  :Big Grin: 
Wenn das auch alles nachher so luft wie hier und im Kurs dann Kpf ich echt irgendwas teures an alkohol *g*
Aber mittlerweilen macht mir das Lernen sogar Spa...komisch wahhhh

@tiffy:
ich hasse physik auch, habs bei uns im letzten anlauf erst geschafft ;)
aber das impp will echt immer nur das gleiche hren

----------


## Mustang

@laelya
genau hatten das schon mal hier gemacht.


so gerade noch das examen von Frhjar 06 in Ana gekreuzt und endlich hab ich es geschafft aus der 70-75% Zone raus zu kommen.
Endlich mal eine steigerung die ganze zeit ging es einfach nicht darber.
jetzt nachdem ich die extrmitten gemacht habe waren es dann schon 80 %
bin ja froh das die blde lernerei was gebracht hat.
mal sehen wie lange es hngen bleibt  :Big Grin: 
die augenfragen fande ich echt anspruchsvoll muss ich sagen im gegensatz zu denen aus den examen davor.
finde generell die fragen nehmen von jahr zu jahr in ana an schwirigkeit zu.
kommt es nur mir so vor oder ist das nochjemanden aufgefallen.

----------


## Laelya

Guten morgen an alle Fleiigen
Mir steckt die Mdigkeit noch in den Knochen, da wir gestern Nacht noch Mcken gejagt haben (sagt nichts  ::-oopss: )

Heute dann Physio 5: Vegetatives NS, Muskel, Motorik, Somatoviszerale Sensorik, Leistungsphysiologie

Vorletzter Physio Tag, damit ist Physio dann fertig.
Kreuze Physio momentan so zwischen 70 und 90 Prozent und die meiste Zeit im oberen 80ger Bereich....denke das ist ganz gut oder?

Mein Ziel ist in jedem Fach min 70, damit ich im Examen 10 prozent Puffer habe (ausser Psycho, da sind die 50pkt das Ziel *g*)
Meint ihr damit fahre ich gut?

Nicht das ich kein Vertrauen mehr in mich habe, aber je nher das Examen rckt, desto eher kommen die Sorgen zurck :was ist das...?: 

Naja ich Frhstcke jetzt und fang pnktlich um 8:30 Uhr an zu lernen  ::-dance: 

euch einen schnen grauem Samstag :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Mustang

also wenns bei jemanden reicht dann ja wohl bei dir  :Party: 

Werde jetzt auch pnktlich anfangen mit Situs Anaskript 6.
Da habe ich beim kreuzen gemrkt das mir da doch das ein oder andere vom Prpkurs letztem winter wieder entfallen ist  :Big Grin:

----------


## abi07

> Nix da, aufgeben ist nicht!
> 
> Im letzten P gabs ganz schn viele pse fsickfragen, mit denen man ganz gut Punkte machen konnte. Du kriegst das schon hin!


Auerdem kommen bei euch garantiert wieder weniger Physikfragen dran.

----------


## Laelya

@mustang:
joarh ich wei schon....bzw ich hoffe  :Big Grin: 
aber es kann ja auch komplett schief gehen  :Frown: 
aber nein, ich denke positive  ::-bee: 

laut statistik sollte physik und ana im herbst jetzt einfacher sein, als im frhjahr....bei den anderen fchern habe ich jetzt nicht nachgesehen

----------


## tnq25

Hallo liebe Physikums-Mitstreiter!
Ich bin gerade so furchtbar demotiviert.. kreuze momentan nur ca. 60 %, manchmal auch weniger, obwohl ich den ganzen Tag lerne. Geht es hier anderen auch so, oder bin ich die einzige, die scheinbar frs IMPP zu doof ist? Hat das berhaupt noch einen Sinn? 
 :Traurig:

----------


## Stromer

*@tng25:*
Mach dich nicht zu hei. Mache jetzt einfach weiter und sieh, was am Ende herauskommt. Womit lernst du denn?

Bei mir geht heute alles drunter und drber :Traurig:  Wer weiss ob ich heute berhaupt lernen kann :Hh?: 

Einen schnen Tag euch allen!

----------


## tnq25

Lerne mit dem Ampelmnnchen Buch und meinen Karteikarten mit denen ich schon immer gelernt hab. Ich werd weitermachen, das ist schon klar, aber ich finde es wahnsinnig schwer, mich zu motivieren, wenn ich so schlecht kreuze.

----------


## Laelya

@tnq25:
das liegt meistens daran, dass das impp andere schwerpunkte legt, als die lehrbcher
wenn du weiter kreuzt erkennst du nach der zeit die schwerpunkte und lieblingsfcher des impp und wirst besser

ausserdem ist noch gengend zeit, also mach dir keinen stress, das wird schon

----------


## Laelya

@stromer:
ich hab gerade mein pensum fr heute frs erste fertig  :Big Grin: 
examen h08 und f05 in physik und physio gekreuzt und bin eigentlich zu frieden.
physik luft super, bei physio wrde ich mir irgendwas hheres wnschen, aber das ist hier ja kein wunschkonzert  :dumdiddeldum...: 

ich werd nun ein wenig spielen um mich abzulenken und danach noch bc wiederholen  :Big Grin: 

dir auch nen schnen tag
und einen tag nichts tun, kann man sich auch mal ruhig gnnen

----------


## Miss Tiffy

> Auerdem kommen bei euch garantiert wieder weniger Physikfragen dran.


Wieso meinst du, dass weniger Physikfragen drankommen? Und selbst wenn, geht dafr dann bestimmt die Bestehensgrenze wieder hoch.

----------


## Laelya

@tiffy:
beim letzten mal waren viele physik fragen dran, deswegen kommen diesesmal weniger
beim letzten mal war physik schwer, daher wird es diesesmal einfacher  :Big Grin: 

auswirkungen auf die bestehensgrenze wird wohl so ein kleines fach wie physik nicht unbedingt haben....mutmae ich jetzt mal

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Die Protokolle meiner Prfer sagen echt nichts Gutes.... Patch Clamp, evozierte Potenziale, PCR, Elisa und son Kram-.. :grrrr....: 
so ein Dreck echt!
Naja... bin erstmal immer noch bei Histo.. :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Mustang

@laelya

wo gibts den diese statistiken?
naja stimmt aber wenns sehr schwer war kann es ja nur leichter werden, immer positiv sehen ;)

ich denke mal dafr wird halt was anderes schwerer und somit gibt sich die schwierigkeit die waage mit dem frhjahr.
wir schaffen das trotzdem! uns bekommt das impp nicht  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss Tiffy

> @tiffy:
> beim letzten mal waren viele physik fragen dran, deswegen kommen diesesmal weniger
> beim letzten mal war physik schwer, daher wird es diesesmal einfacher 
> 
> auswirkungen auf die bestehensgrenze wird wohl so ein kleines fach wie physik nicht unbedingt haben....mutmae ich jetzt mal


ach, Laelya, das wre wirklich zu schn!!! :Grinnnss!:  Schn ist auch, dass es dieses Forum gibt. Das reduziert meine Einsamkeit, doch um Einiges - musste mal gesagt werden .... :Blush:

----------


## tortet

Das knnte hinkommen, im vorletzten P gab es ja krasserweise kaum was zu rechnen, im letzten P dagegen echt viel (weswegen die Zeit echt knapp wurde).
Demnach wren jetzt wieder weniger Rechenaufgaben dran.

----------


## ohusa

Das wre echt zu schn um wahr zu sein. Ich habe zwar noch lange nicht mit Physik kreuzen angefangen, aber wenn wenig Fragen dran kommen, kann das nur gut sein  :Top: .

----------


## Laelya

@mustang:
ich habe hier nen zettel vom kurs, wo der mittelwert der referenzgruppe der einzelnen examina pro fach drauf stand. und da sieht man, dass es wirklich ein semester zb bei 63 und im nchsten bei 70 war und in dem semester danach dann wieder bei 63....es sind fast die identischen zahlen.

und mir wurde erklrt dass das an dem schwierigkeitsgrad liegt  :Big Grin: 
und so kann man das gut erkennen

----------


## Stromer

Ohoh, hier wird hei spekuliert!

@MissVerstaendnis: hm, Patch Clamp habe ich noch NIE (echt jetzt) gehrt. Wobei Methoden erklren ja nicht so schlecht ist, oder.

----------


## Laelya

also elisa und pcr find ich cool...ich steh auf sowas

patch clamp (?) auch noch nie von gehrt

----------


## Mustang

echt patch clamp?!
das ist doch die geschichte in physio um die durchlssigkeit von kanlen zu messen oder so.

aber das finde ich schon ganz schn special war doch bestimmt ne bonus frage fr ne eins oder?

@laelya

na dann hoffen wir das beste fr uns, wollen ja nicht aus dem statistikraster fallen  :Big Grin:

----------


## abi07

Nein, keine Special-Frage, sondern ganz einfach das ABSOLUTE Lieblingsthema von Mr. "Forschung ist das Wichtigste im Leben". Das erzhlt er in jeder Vorlesung, deswegen geht man sptestens ab dem 3. Mal nicht mehr hin.  :bhh: 

@Miss: Nicht abschrecken lassen, die Protokolle sehen immer furchtbar aus. Aber opfere echt lieber einen Teil deiner Lernzeit fr die Protokolle, denn normalerweise siehst du nach ein paar wenigen schon die Schwerpunkte deiner Prfer und kannst dich genau auf die optimal vorbereiten. Ich wnsche dir noch viel Erfolg!

Und euch anderen natrlich auch - ihr schafft das! Lasst die Kpfe nicht hngen!

----------


## ohusa

Oh ja, wir haben auch einen Physiologen der darauf groen Wert legt und das in seiner Vorlesung als sehr wichtig empfindet....
Leider wei ich auch nicht mehr genau wie das ging, auer das es was mit Membranpermeabilitt zu tun hat. Nimmt man da nicht genau einen Kanal in eine Minipipette und misst irgendwas?

----------


## Miss Tiffy

ja, das denke ich auch. Mit patch clamp und voltage clamp kann man die Ionenstrme durch einzelne  Ionenkanle messen. Und irgendwie meine ich, gbe es noch ein weiters neues Verfahren, doch da tut sich mal wieder eine Gedchtnislcke auf  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Laelya

Guten Morgen ihr lieben,

heute den letzten tag Physio und Physik wiederholen, dann habe ich das Fach endlich hinter mir....das danach gleich Ana kommt schockiert ein wenig, da es mein schwchstes Fach ist...aber gerade deswegen wurde es ja so frh in den Lernplan gelegt  ::-stud: 

Wetter schlecht und ich habe schlecht geschlafen, wie schn das morgen endlich die Lattenroste kommen, dann knnen wir aufhren im WOhnzimmer zu schlafen hehe (auch wenn das hier gar nicht her gehrt)

Ich bin einfach nur mde und freue mich auf meinen Arbeitstag am Dienstag...eine schne Abwechslung zum lernen

wnsche euch viel Erfolg fr den heutigen Lerntag und denjenigen die Sonntags frei machen, viel Spa

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Guten Morgen ihr Lieben,
beruhigt mich irgendwie zu hren (@abi) dass Protokolle immer schlimmer aussehen. Habe auch schon lnger reingeschaut und gestern abend Lernzeit fr Protokolle "geopfert".... h, briegns auch nett- mein Ana Prfer steht auf Zahnentwicklung...  :kotzen:   Ehrlich gesagt, ich empfinde das teilweise als Schikane, dass wohl bewut die Sachen gefragt werden, die fr uns unwichtig, uninteressant oder sch**** zu lernen sind.
"Wieviele Windungen macht die Gehrschnecke... welche Frbung verwenden sie, wenn sie Kollagen rot/grn/blau frben wollen... wie frbt man Glykogen?"  :hmmm...: 
Naja, einen guten Lerntag euch allen!
Ich muss heute richtig ran in Histo...

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ach ja, ich hab noch eine Frage- wei jemand von euch, weswegen HCN-Kanle "funny channels" genannt werden? Habe verschiedene DInge zu gehrt.  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Vielleicht weil sie sich funny verhalten?

Hier was aus dem Forenarchiv: http://www.medi-learn.de/medizinstud...e/t-15375.html

----------


## Stephan0815

Falls wer den Prof. K. aus Wrze hat, knnt ich dazu bisschen was erzhlen...
Und bei Physio/Biochemie zu den beiden Mdelz, wo es nur 1-2 Prfungsprotokolle gibt.  :hmmm...:

----------


## Laelya

ah bin gerade voll happy, hab gerade im frhjahr 09 in physio 95 prozent gekreuzt hehe
ist wohl eher nur ein ausreier....jetzt mach ich noch H05 und dann gibts erstmal mittag essen  :bhh:

----------


## Miss Tiffy

> Ach ja, ich hab noch eine Frage- wei jemand von euch, weswegen HCN-Kanle "funny channels" genannt werden? Habe verschiedene DInge zu gehrt.


Hallo Miss V. Das ist das, was ich dir zum HCN sagen kann: Der HCN Kanal ist ein 6-Segment Kanal, der durch cAMP 
aktiviert wird. cAMP hat eine Bindungsstelle im C-Terminus 
des Kanals. Er wird  Funny channel genannt, da er auf 
Hyperpolarisation reagiert  aber sehr langsam. Allerdings 
erfolgt seine Reaktion in Anwesenheit von cAMP schneller 
und so kommt es dann zu einer schnelleren Aktivierung des 
Kanals. :Meine Meinung: 
LG

----------


## Mustang

Oh man endlich durch mit Ana jetzt "nur noch" BC und Psycho/Sozi.
Ich htte es auch sein lassen knnen ana zu lernen von Tag 1 hab ich immer zwischen 70-75% die anaexamen gekreuzt.
einmal waren es 80%, aber eben wieder die obligatorischen 75.
Gut jetzt kann ich die Fragen dann mit wissen beantworten am anfang waren es immer eher zum groen teil vermutungen von wissen was noch im tiefschlaf war.
naja. Mir kommt es aber trotzdem so vor das ana von jahr zu jahr mehr ins detail geht.

Hat jemand zufllig einen link bei dem man die examensstatistiken der vergangen jahre auch auf die einzelnen fcher aufgeschlelt sehen kann?
Laelya du evtl  :Big Grin:

----------


## Laelya

@mustang:
ne leider nicht, hab das hier nur ausgedruckt vom kurs vorliegen  :Smilie: 

und bei mir fngt ana die wiederholung erstmal an  :Frown:  und zwar ab morgen....dann erstmal zwei tage histo und dann die skritpe durchackern....da wird nciht mehr viel freizeit bleiben, bei physio hatte ich die woche noch ein wenig mehr zeit nebenbei ::-oopss:

----------


## Miss Tiffy

Guten Morgen liebe Physikanten, 
ach, ich bin mal wieder in einem Paniktief. Lernlust, Nerven und Motivation lassen sich nur schwer aufspren. Wrdet ihr mir mal sagen, wie oft ihr die Examina durchkreuzt??? Und welche Jahrgnge? Ich hre immer wieder, dass die ab 2004 ausreichen. Kann das sein?? Dagegen kreuzen andere bis in die 80er hinein. Was macht ihr denn so?? Also Ich kreuze ab 1998 und diese - wenn's geht  - mehrfach. 
Nichts desto Trotz geht es nun wieder ran an die Physio. Ich wnsche euch allen einen produktiven Tag.  :Da schau ich mal nach ...: 
LG

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@Tiffy- danke fr die Erklrung zu HCN-Kanlen :Grinnnss!: 
Tja, ich bin seit Tagen panisch.... so kurz vor der Mndlichen is das aber auch erlaubt hoffe ich. Heute mach ich Histo fertig.. morgen dann Makro und BC, und dann nochmal BC und Physio bevors losgeht.. :Woow:

----------


## Nilani

Tiffy, la das sein mit dem zu weit zurckkreuzen. Bringt gar nix, da viele Frageformen nicht mehr vorkommen (Mehrfachaussagen, diese Satz-Kombis),  2003 die Approbationsordnung gendert wurde und inzwischen einige Antworten aufgrund neuerer Forschungsergebnisse auch mal falsch sein knnen. Die Schwerpunkte liegen inzwischen komplett anders. Ich hab letztes Jahr bis 2005 zurckgekreuzt. Das war vollkommen ausreichend, bis 1998 zurckzugehen, ist absolut sinnlos. Lieber krzer zurck, dafr aber ein bichen intensiver (ich htte das nie geschafft, von der Zeit her, selbst beim einfachen durchklicken der Antworten). 

Vom Motivationstief nicht beeindrucken lassen. Notfalls nen halben oder ganzen Tag Pause machen, komplett abschalten und dann weiter. Es wird noch schlimmer, je nher der Tag kommt und je besser das Wetter wird, aber am Ende lohnt es sich  :Top:   :Keks: 

Edit: das meiste hab ich 3x durchgekreuzt (whrend des Semester vorher allerdngs schon mal): Fcher- bzw. themenweise gelernt (ML-Hefte) und parallel dazu themenweise gekreuzt. Wenn Fach fertig bzw. fast, hab ich angefangen, fcherweise zu kreuzen und in den letzten 2 Wochen hab ich komplett Examina durchgekreuzt.

----------


## nickl

Hi ihr Lieben,
so, ich geselle mich mal zu euch, war bisher immer eher stille Mitleserin :hmmm...:  Ich bin jetzt auch scheinfrei und frage mich, wie das passieren konnte :Woow: , gefhlt kann ich natrlich nix, kann weder groe reden Schwingen und hab keine Motivation mehr. :Traurig:  und es sind ja noch mehrere Wochen, jetzt regnets hier die ganze Zeit und die Erkltung ist auch schon unterwegs, habe jedenfalls schon die letzten Tag Megahalsschmerzen.  :was ist das...?:  Wie viel kreuzt ihr denn so, bis 2005 oder bis 2000? Ich kreuze eher ungerne, weil ich es entweder kann und dann automatisch richtig kreuze oder ich kann es halt nicht, da bringt auch kreuzen nichts und so zusammenhangslos will ich das auch nicht lernen. Ich hab den Eindruck, dass ich nichts dazu lerne, weil ich immer bei den gleichen Prozentzahlen rumeiere, egal welches Examen, am Anfang wars zwar schon eine Steigerung, das Raten weniger und die Sicherheit grer, aber je nher man an die guten Prozente kommt, desto schwerer wirds irgendwie sich noch zu verbessern. Ach manno, vielleicht sollte ich aufhren zu lernen :Hh?:  Ok, sorry, ich wollte hier niemanden runterziehen, wnsche euch allen einen supererfolgreichen Lerntag und vielleicht kann mir hier jemand mal krftig in den A..... treten :Grinnnss!: 

@laeyla: Ich habe deine Geschichte von Anfang an mitverfolgt und bei jedem Misserfolg mitgelitten. Ich wnsche dir vom ganzen Herzen, dass du bestehst, ich wrde mich sogar mehr freuen als wenn ich bestehe. Ich muss dir hier offen meine Bewunderung und Respekt aussprechen! Nur wenige Leute haben den Mut und die Kraft bis zum bitteren Ende zu kmpfen, habe oft erlebt, dass viele aufhren zu kmpfen, wenns schwierig wird. Du schaffst das!  :Grinnnss!: 

@ Miss: Du lernst unglaublich viel, du hast so viel schon gelernt und wer soll das packen, wenn nicht du? Ich habe festgestellt, dass je mehr man die Sachen versteht, desto komplizierter fngt man an zu denken, weil man sich dann weitergehende Fragen stellt und man das immer noch genauer wissen will. Geht mir auf jeden Fall so in BC, habe sogar ein paar mal gestern was im Lffler :peng:  nachgeschlagen, aus Interesse^^ Und manchmal frage ich mich wie ich die Klausur nur bestehen konnte, so "schlecht" wie ich es damals konnte. Also keine Panik, du packst das und von dem was ich so hre sollen die Prfer sehr gndig sein und man sich auch mal den einen oder anderen Schnitzer gnnen kann ohne gleich durchzufallen :Grinnnss!:

----------


## tortet

Soweit zurckkreuzen bringt imho nichts, vor allem die ganz alten Psychofragen verwirren nur. Ich wrde Themen, die Du verstrkt ben willst, fcherweise zurckkreuzen, alles andere dann ab 2004 (das wren dann ja immer noch 12 Examina, somit ausreichend.)

Kopf hoch und durchhalten!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Laelya

@nickl:
vielen vielen dank  :Love: 
ich werde mein bestes geben auch wenn bei mir mitunter momentan auch eine nullbockphase eintritt, weil ich einfach schon sooooo lange den gleichen mist lerne....

daher habe ich mir heute mal gegnnt auszuschlafen, ich war so fertig die letzten tage. Ich mach danm heute zwar nicht frei, sondern fang einfach jetzt anzu lernen  :Big Grin: 

Ich empfehle dir nicht bis 2000 oder noch frher zurckzugehen, damit schaffst du wahrscheinlich mehr lcken als du eigentlich hast.
ab 2004/2005 sollte die grenze sein und die examen ab 2007 sollte man wirklich mehrfach kreuzen

Themenweise zu kreuzen ist ebenfalls kontraproduktiv. Kreuze fcherweise und examensweise, das ist fr dich viel besser, vor allem wenn du gerade in der lern- und/oder wiederholungsphase bist.

Ich fr meinen teil werde jetzt erstmal gensslich frhstcken und mich dann an die histologie 1 setzen.
zum Glck mag ich die 1 sehr gerne und brauch mich deswegen nicht qulen  :Big Grin: 

bei uns scheint heute nach den ganzen strmen und gewitter mal die sonne, aber zum glck nicht mehr als 27 grad, also absolut zum aushalten.

@alle:
nicht die motivation verlieren, wir stehen doch so kurz davor und haben es fasst geschafft....haben danach 4 jahre um uns vom examen zu erholen  :bhh: 

und nochmals, ich bin so froh hier immer wieder schreiben und lesen zu drfen, dass baut auf.
Hatte  vom letzten P gedacht, dass ich nicht mehr her komme, immerhin falle ich schon auf....aber im endeffekt habe ich nur gute zusprche erfahren und nie hat sich einer ber mich lustig gemacht....von daher....vielen dank an die community hier  :Top:

----------


## Miss Tiffy

Hab' dank euch allen fr die aufmunternden und erfahrenen Worte.  Diese Zeit ist wirklich verrckt. Keiner, der das nicht selbst durchlebt (hat), kann diese absurde Gefhlslage zwischen Verzweiflung und Zuversciht nachvollziehen.

@Miss Verstndnis. ja, du hast recht. Das Mndliche steht dir bevor. Das ist ein echtes Schreckgespenst. Doch in diesem Fall kann ich dir Hoffnung machen. Ich habe das Mndl. nmlich bereits im letzten Semester bestanden. :Blush:  Es war in keinster Weise so wie ich mir das vorgestellt hatte. Die Prfer waren nmlich  nett und geduldig und wollten am ehesten sehen, dass man groe Themen Herz, Niere, etc verstanden hatte. Es gab keine Falltren oder heimtckische Fragen. Ich glaube die meisten der Prfer knnen nachvollziehen, in welcher unglaublichen Stresssituation wir uns befinden. Und sogar die Zeit verging wie im Fluge, obwohl es unglaubliche 4 1/2 Stunden waren!!!! Also:  :Top:  du schaffts das!!!!

----------


## abi07

Ich wei, hier im Forum wird von manchen gesagt, dass man nur kreuzen, kreuzen soll - aber wenn man das Zeug vorher gelernt hat (in meinem Fall frs Mndliche) reichen auch 2 Wochen kreuzen fr eine gute Note. So verquer um 500 Ecken sind die Fragen nmlich jetzt auch wieder nicht...

Ich persnlich habe 2 Wochen lang jeden Tag einen Examenstag gekreuzt und mir nachmittags die Kommentare durchgelesen. Habe also kein einziges Examen zweimal gekreut und insgesamt waren es dann nur die letzten 6 Examina. Ich will nicht sagen, dass das optimal ist, aber ihr braucht euch wirklich keine Sorgen machen, wenn ihr "nur" bis 2003 und "nur" einmal oder zweimal kreuzt. Geht alles.

----------


## Laelya

da stimme ich abi zu....ich finde, dass alleine kreuzen halt nicht reicht, man sollte den stoff einmal gelernt haben, dann tut man sich mit dem kreuzen auch nicht so schwer....

ich habe auch lange ber das impp geschimpft, aber eigentlich sind die fragen nicht soooo unhuman, sie sind nur anders gestellt, als man es aus dem studium kennt, daher meckern wir darber...

wenn man sich aber erstmal da reingefunden hat, dann geht das schon

hab die meisten examen auch alle nur einmal gekreuzt und kreuze halt jetzt fr die wiederholung die examina von 2004,2005,2006 ...also vollkommen ausreichend  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss Tiffy

@ abi 07 @laelya
ok, was ihr zwei so schreibt, leuchtet ein und es beruhigt auch irgendwie, weil es hier an der Uni auch immer heit "kreuzen, kreuzen", doch ich frage mich schon lange, was das bringt, wenn man nicht viel wei. Schlielich nutzt es gar nichts, via Kurzzeitgedchtnis zu wissen, an welcher Stelle bei welcher Frage das Kreuz zu setzen ist. Vielmehr kommt es doch darauf an, zu wissen, warum man das Kreuz hier und nirgend wo anders hin setzt, oder?!

@ Nickl argumentierte ja auch in diese Richtung, wenn ich sie richtig verstanden habe.

Soweit so gut. Doch nun die nchste Frage: sind denn dann die Medilearnhefte auch wirklich ausreichend fr die Vorbereitung?????? Wahrscheinlich schon, wenn man keine 100% kreuzen will, oder?

Hm, ich glaube, jetzt habe ich ein Selbstgesprch gefhrt  :hmmm...: 

Macht nix. Ich verschwinde wieder in die Tiefen der Erregungsleitung...
Tschss.....

----------


## Stromer

Shit! Ich hatte am WE Baby bzw. Kleinkindfrei und bin weggegangen und zwar so intensiv, dass ich gestern mehr rumlag als stand und NIX wurde!!!

Jetzt habe ich zwar angefangen, bin aber total verlangsamt :Nixweiss: 

Ach Mensch, ich bin so doof!

----------


## Laelya

@tiffy:
die medi learn reihe ist dazu gemacht 90 prozent des examens kreuzen zu knnen. dh wenn du die skripte wirklich komplett(!) kannst, dann kann man 90 prozent schaffen..... die anderen 10 prozent sind die neufragen und auf die hat medi learn ja nun mal auch keinen einfluss....da dort das impp fragen kann, was es will  :Keks: 

@stromer:
sowas muss auch mal sein, mach dir keinen kopf.
ich hab dafr heute komplett ausgeschlafen und erst um 11/12 uhr angefangen zu lernen....dann kam das bett, jetzt waren wir einkaufen....der khlschrank muss immerhin auch gefllt werden  :Nixweiss:   so ist das nun mal
mach mir deswegen auch keinen kopf....
also ruhig blut....mach dir erstmal nen kffchen/tee etc....pack dich an den schreibtisch und fang doch erstmal an zu lesen....ist besser als nichts tun :hmmm...:

----------


## Autolyse

> Hallo Miss V. Das ist das, was ich dir zum HCN sagen kann: Der HCN Kanal ist ein 6-Segment Kanal, der durch cAMP 
> aktiviert wird. cAMP hat eine Bindungsstelle im C-Terminus 
> des Kanals. Er wird  Funny channel genannt, da er auf 
> Hyperpolarisation reagiert  aber sehr langsam. Allerdings 
> erfolgt seine Reaktion in Anwesenheit von cAMP schneller 
> und so kommt es dann zu einer schnelleren Aktivierung des 
> Kanals.
> LG


Ich hatte auch gerade die Freude mich damit auseinanderzusetzen und ergnze noch ein wenig:
Tetramerer kationenselektiver Kanal als Teil der VGL-Superfamilie mit 6 Transmembrandomnen mit der Pore zwischen den Transmembrandomnen 5 und 6 sowie der Bindungsdomne fr cyclische Nucleotide(sowohl cAMP als auch cGMP) zwischen TMD 6 und dem C-Terminus.
Verursacht den Schrittmachterstrom I(f)(in Neuronen I(h)) und besitzt ein Umkehrpotential von -20 bis -30mV. 
Funny durch das paradoxe Verhalten, dass er durch die Hyperpolarisation aktiviert wird und einen langsamen depolarisierenden Kationenstrom ermglicht, wobei in den Zellen des Sinusknotens und des AV-Knotens die hhere Frequenz der Spontandepolarisationen im Vergleich zu den Purkinjezellen durch zustzliche Strme(I(Ca) und I(K)) erzielt wird.

P.s.: Man knnte auch sinnvolleres fragen...

----------


## Mustang

> Soweit so gut. Doch nun die nchste Frage: sind denn dann die Medilearnhefte auch wirklich ausreichend fr die Vorbereitung?????? Wahrscheinlich schon, wenn man keine 100% kreuzen will, oder?
> 
> Hm, ich glaube, jetzt habe ich ein Selbstgesprch gefhrt 
> 
> Macht nix. Ich verschwinde wieder in die Tiefen der Erregungsleitung...
> Tschss.....


also wie schon gesagt die reichen dafr aus in physio komm ich immer um die 90% hatte zwar auch vorwissen aber so wie ich das beurteilen kann wurde eigentlich fast alles was in den fragen dran kam auch behandelt in den Skripten.
Klar so ganz spezielle sachen die 1mal gefragt wurden sind nicht immer drin aber sowas spezielles merkt man sich dann halt vom kreuzen.
finde die schon gut komprimiert auch wenn ich in ana immer den prometheus nebendran liegen hatte.
ich brauche einfach bilder dann merke ich mir alles viel leichter und kann mir die topographie besser behalten.

ich kreuze auch immer ein ganzes fach von einem examen von tag 1 auch wenn ich zb erst das 1 von 6 ML skripten durch habe.
da seh ich dann immer was wollen die eigentlich von mir und lese da dann wenn ich beim lernen dort angekommen bin bei manchen details nicht einfach drber wie man das mal ganz gerne sonst macht.
auerdem kennt man ja vieles auch irgendwie schon und das macht ein positives gefhl wenn doch irgendwas aus den letzten 2 jahren hngen geblieben ist auch wenn man es nicht nocheinmal explizit wiederholt hat.

ich lerne zwar nicht direkt durch das kreuzen aber wiederhole dadurch sehr gut und effektiv und halt auch das worauf es ankommt.
deswegen kreuz ich auch immer fcher die ich schon gelernt habe.

eine frage auswendig zu lernen bringt eh nichts die wiederholen sich ja so gut wie nie aber die kernaussagen sind halt echt immer die selben.
manchmal wird auch eine antwortmglichkeit als frage umformuliert und die altfrage dazu ist aufeinmal die antwort  :Big Grin:

----------


## Laelya

was auch ganz wichtig ist. wenn ihr eine frage richtig kreuzt, hat sie euch nicht mehr zu interessieren. wenn ihr sie also mit wissen richtig beantwortet, dann msst ihr auch die kommentare nicht mehr lesen
lest euch auch nicht die kommentare der falschantworten durch, das verwirrt nur und sorgt fr viel zu viel nebenwissen.
nur das der richtg antwort durchlesen.

ausser ihr schwankt zwischen zwei antworten, dann natrlich beide durchlesen.

das macht sehr viel sinn und spart unntzen lernaufwand.
wenn der mc-vortrag bei euch in der stadt ist von medi learn, geht hin...ich hab ihn im kurs gehrt und sehr davon profitiert  :Big Grin:

----------


## SteffiChap

> Ich hatte auch gerade die Freude mich damit auseinanderzusetzen und ergnze noch ein wenig:
> Tetramerer kationenselektiver Kanal als Teil der VGL-Superfamilie mit 6 Transmembrandomnen mit der Pore zwischen den Transmembrandomnen 5 und 6 sowie der Bindungsdomne fr cyclische Nucleotide(sowohl cAMP als auch cGMP) zwischen TMD 6 und dem C-Terminus.
> Verursacht den Schrittmachterstrom I(f)(in Neuronen I(h)) und besitzt ein Umkehrpotential von -20 bis -30mV. 
> Funny durch das paradoxe Verhalten, dass er durch die Hyperpolarisation aktiviert wird und einen langsamen depolarisierenden Kationenstrom ermglicht, wobei in den Zellen des Sinusknotens und des AV-Knotens die hhere Frequenz der Spontandepolarisationen im Vergleich zu den Purkinjezellen durch zustzliche Strme(I(Ca) und I(K)) erzielt wird.
> 
> P.s.: Man knnte auch sinnvolleres fragen...



Na huch  :Woow:  , vielleicht sollte ich doch lieber Malen und Basteln studieren...meine Gte, naja, vielleicht ist es ja gar nicht so schwer, wie es sich gerade liest?!  :dumdiddeldum...:

----------


## Miss Tiffy

Hier mal das ganze Elend in musikalischer Form: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bygOaphU4o

P.S. 70 Seiten medilearn sind ganz schn tough.... Puuuuh  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :Da schau ich mal nach ...: 

Wnsche euch allen noch einen schnen Abend!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Phh... hallle an Alle!
Mach gerade ne kurze Pause. Bin gerade ganz zuversichtlich..... heute Geschlechtsorgane, Befruchtung, Implantation, Plazenta, Brust, Haut und Anhang gemacht... jetzt noch Sinnesorgane...
 :Keks: 
Mag nimmer...! :schnarch...:

----------


## nickl

Hi ihr Lieben,
auf in den Kampf gegen das Vergessen, werde heute mal Herz machen, bin gespannt wie wenig da hngen geblieben ist vom Seminar vor nem Monat :Keks: 
Gehts euch auch so, dass ihr in Physio das Thema knnt und meint es super verstanden zu haben und dann nach ein paar Monaten nur :Hh?:  wie war das nochmal in der Niere, ach ja irgendwas mit Harnstoff stimmt ja :Oh nee...:  Ich merke, dass ich einige Themen ma nur so marginal gelernt habe, Kollagenbiosynthese :kotzen: , Verdauung :kotzen: , das ist so gar nicht meine Welt.  :Traurig:  Danke an alle, die uns hier immer wieder motivieren, danke auch fr die Tipps. ich werde mein Schwerpunkt eher auf lesen und Verstndnis legen so wie immer und mir dafr die abgespackten und abgespacten Fragen nur noch kurz vor Ende anschauen. So 1/4 kreuzen 3/4 lesen, zum Ende vielleicht mehr kreuzen. Naja, ob die Methode erfolg hat, sehe ich dann in weniger als einem Monat....



Mensch Miss, gnn dir mal ein paar Stunden Schlaf, mach dich nicht kaputt, es bringt eh nix, auerdem hast du so viel gelernt und zum bestehen wirds bestimmt dicke reichen :Meine Meinung:

----------


## nickl

ach ja, hab ich noch vergessen

@Tiffy: In BC sind die Medilearndinger top, ich kann die jetzt fast alle auswendig in meinem Kopf durchblttern :Blush:  bis auf meine Hassthemen natrlich und beim Kreuzen erkennst du viele Stze wortwrtlich wieder. In Physio habe ich festgestellt, dass Niere nicht so toll ist :was ist das...?: , aber Sinnesorgane sind ganz supi

----------


## Adrenalino

Uff.. Leute, heute meine Ladung zum mndlichen Physikum abgeholt... 
Bin immernoch etwas geschockt, denn auf mich wartet mein persnlicher Worst Case.. Biochemie Vorstand mit "dem" Prof, den sich keiner wnscht...   :grrrr....:  
Heute in einer Woche ists soweit...   :Oh nee...:  
Und ich bin keiner, der mit dicken Bchern lernt, sondern eher so ein MEdi Learn Vertreter... dann mal schaun...

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@adrenalino?? Prof. H. ???  :Oh nee...: 
Is nicht so prickelnd... ich hab auch ein wenig die Arschkarte mit Physio Prof H. und Anatomie PD. Dr. H. ....  :Oh nee...: 

Uuuuu.. heute in 3 Tagen isses rum..

----------


## Miss Tiffy

@Nickl

Hey Nickl, das stimmt. Die BC-Hefte sind der Hit. Ana/Histo sind ein wenig schwachbrstig, aber das kann/muss man eben mit einen Atlas ausgleichen.

Frohes Schaffen noch und beste Gre ins Dorf an der Dssel!!!!!

----------


## Miss Tiffy

hm:  Ich meinte mit EINEM Atlas :Blush:

----------


## Adrenalino

@ Miss: 
Jap.. korrekt!  :Oh nee...: 
Fragt sich hier was wohl besser ist.. ?! 
Aber egal, wenn hier einer das rocken kann, dann Du! So viel und umfassend wie Du lernst, wird das sicher prima! Und bald sind wir froh, dass es vorbei ist... hoffentlich..

----------


## runderling

Ich drcke euch allen ganz fest die Dauemen und die dicken Zehen!!!!

Und Adrenalino soll geflligst die Fahne der ehemaligen Warter hochhalten!!! Du rockst das schon !!! :Top:

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

> ach ja, hab ich noch vergessen
> 
> @Tiffy: In BC sind die Medilearndinger top, ich kann die jetzt fast alle auswendig in meinem Kopf durchblttern bis auf meine Hassthemen natrlich und beim Kreuzen erkennst du viele Stze wortwrtlich wieder. In Physio habe ich festgestellt, dass Niere nicht so toll ist, aber Sinnesorgane sind ganz supi


Physio finde ich auch gut, auer Niere.
Kann jemand was ber ML-Hefte Bio, Chemie, Physik und Psycho sagen?
wie schnell bekommt man diese durch?

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

> Ich drcke euch allen ganz fest die Dauemen und die dicken Zehen!!!!
> 
> Und Adrenalino soll geflligst die Fahne der ehemaligen Warter hochhalten!!! Du rockst das schon !!!


Darf ich die Fahne auch hochhalten, also ich wrde es zumindest versuchen?

----------


## Lizard

> Physio finde ich auch gut, auer Niere.
> Kann jemand was ber ML-Hefte Bio, Chemie, Physik und Psycho sagen?
> wie schnell bekommt man diese durch?


Psycho und Chemie sind m.E. top! Hab  Psycho ausschliesslich mit den Skripten gelernt. Bio hatte ich nicht und Physik fand ich nicht so doll.

----------


## Miss Tiffy

@ erdebeertrtchen
ich finde auch Chemie und Psycho prima. Vor allem die Psycho-Hefte bringen es auf den Punkt. Bei Physik halte ich mich mit der Bewertung zurck, das ist - wie man hier wei - nicht so wirklich mein Thema.

Und allen, die in den nchsten Tagen ins Mndliche gehen, drcke ich superfest die Daumen. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Aber jetzt erst einmal: Gute Nacht ihr Lieben!!!

----------


## runderling

> Darf ich die Fahne auch hochhalten, also ich wrde es zumindest versuchen?


aber ja doch und ganz hoch die Fahne  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:    "auch die warten kommen in den Garten" (hab ich frher hier bei jemanden gelesen)...

(da ich auch ein Warter war, tretet ihr mir ja die Spur und da schicke ich euch alle meine heien Wnsche)

Den anderen drck ich nattlich auch die Daumen, aber den Wartern halt noch ein klitzekleines  Fingerlein mehr  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Laelya

guten morgen ihr lieben,

heute gehts wieder ran an den speck, nach dem gestrigen arbeitstag.
heute den letzten tag histo und dann startet "endlich" die anatomie  :Keks: 
war ganz erstaunt dass ich vorgestern in ana 69 prozent gekreuzt habe....muss wohl ein versehen gewesen sein....denn irgendwie werde ich mit dem fach nicht mehr warm.....komisch, als ich noch seminare und uni hatte war ich darin echt gut und nun dmpel ich im dunkeln.......naja was solls

hab heute schmerzen im nacken und kann meinen kopf net drehen  :Frown: 
woher das auf einmal kommt? bin in der nacht vom schmerz aufgewacht und kann nur noch nach links schauen und den kopf drehen und nach unten, aber net nach rechts und hinten  :Nixweiss: 
hat jemand ein rezept fr mich  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mustang

Franzbrandwein oder Pferdesalbe.
Wenn ich eine Verspannung in der Muskulatur nach Wettkmpfen hatte immer schn Pferdesalbe drauf und das wirkt wunder!

Das mit Ana kenn ich hab in den Kursen etc auch immer bescheid gewut und jetzt denk ich manchmal ehhhhhhhhh was?

----------


## Miss Tiffy

> hab heute schmerzen im nacken und kann meinen kopf net drehen 
> woher das auf einmal kommt? bin in der nacht vom schmerz aufgewacht und kann nur noch nach links schauen und den kopf drehen und nach unten, aber net nach rechts und hinten 
> hat jemand ein rezept fr mich


und den Bereich schn warm halten, das ist auch wichtig. Gute Besserung!!!!

Und auch noch mal guten Morgen an alle Fleiigen.

----------


## Miss Tiffy

:Nixweiss:  Rinne und Weber!!!! Ich kann mir das nie merken, obwohl ich genau verstehe, worum es geht. Kennt vielleicht jemand eine Merkhilfe? Je schwachsinniger um so besser kann ich mir's merken!!!

----------


## abi07

Die Spinnen*WEB*shaut hast du auf dem Gehirn, deswegen ist der Weber-Versuch der, bei dem du die Stimmgabel auf den Kopf setzt. Beim Rinne-Versuch setzt du sie auf den Proc. mastoideus - und zwischen dem und dem Kopf ist eine Art "RINNE". 
Ist zwar ziemlich bescheuert, aber so hab ich mir das damals gemerkt.

----------


## Laelya

kann es sein, dass dein problem eher da liegt, sich zu merken, was positiv und negativ ist, und wohin lateralisiert wird.

also rinne positiv/negativ
weber lateralisiert zur gesunden seite/kranke seite

konnte mir das auch nie merken und habs nur durch kontinuierliches wiederholen im kopf behalten

----------


## Miss Tiffy

@abi 07 @laelya

SpinnenWEBshaut ist klasse - Danke!! Damit kann ich die Verfahren auseinanderhalten - und du Laelya hast natrlich auch Recht. 
Und wie es immer so ist, wenn man eine Frage stellt, beantwortet man sie sich danach selbst. Deshalb habe ich gerade Folgendes erdichtet:

positive Rinnen sind innen und Weber hrt innen auch besser. 

(will heien: Rinne pos. = Innenohrschaden; Weber: lateralisiert bei Innenohrschaden auf die gesunde Seite) So knnte es gehen!!! Hoffentlich ..... Irgendwie habe ich auch heute einen Denkschaden, es denkt sich so langsam, so trge, so wirr ....  :schnarch...:

----------


## abi07

Naja, wenn man das Verfahren an sich verstanden hat, kann man es sich ja herleiten. Ich dachte, es geht nur um die Namenszuordnung. Aber freut mich, wenn ich helfen konnte. Viel Erfolg noch!

----------


## Mera1412

Ich bin echt kurz vorm Heulkrampf  :Traurig: 

Ich hab mit Biochemie noch gar nicht angefangen und kreuz 57% (auch wenn einiges ber das Bauchgefhl ging)
Aber mit Physio beschftige ich mich irgendwie schon seit Wochen und kreuze gerade mal 63% maximal...

Ich bin total deprimiert, weil ich das Gefhl habe, in Physio abzuloooosen... :Traurig:   :Traurig: 

Egal, wieviel ich in Physio lerne, ich hab NIE das Gefhl, dass mir das was bringt, wenn ich dann kreuze  :Wand: 

na tooll -_- Wir haben nur noch knapp 4 wochen, und ich hab noch alle anderen Fcher vor mir...das wird ein Spa -_-

hat jemand ein hnliches Erlebnis?

Oder bin ich die einzige, die so extrem hinterher hinkt???

 :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

Kopf hoch, es wird besser! auerdem hat jeder ein Fach, in dem er nicht so gut kreuzt, du kannst es mit BC zB ausgleichen!
Bin heute auch total motivationslos, ich hasse die Lunge!

----------


## Stromer

Da reiche ich dir mal die Hand  :Oh nee...:  Bei mir sieht es hnlich fatal aus, nur die Fcherverteilung ist etwas anders.

*Biochemie* geht, war ja auch im Zweitversuch :Woow: 
*
Anatomie:* Mein persnliches Leid - ich kratze an der 60% Marke, aber das wars auch schon :Aufgepasst!:  So ein Mist - und das, wo ich heute dachte, es wre viiiiel besser gelaufen, wieder 59% !!!

*Physio:* Naja, das muss ich etwas wiederholen - ausm Kalten 65%, wei aber, dass es da Steigerungschancen gibt.
*
Psycho:* Ich hoffe es wird mein Rettungsanker, aber wissen tu ich das noch nicht, weil ich nicht soweit bin!

----------


## Ali G

Wie lernt ihr denn fr Anatomie? Da finde ich die medi-learn hefte reichlich unbrauchbar, aber fr die wiederholung mit einem groen lehrbuch reicht die zeit nicht!!

ah, htt nie gedacht, dass ich beim kreuzen in dem fach so abkacken knnte....  :Nixweiss: 

@erdbeertoertchen: Lunge/Atmung find ich auch zum verzweifeln!!!!

----------


## nickl

> @erdbeertoertchen: Lunge/Atmung find ich auch zum verzweifeln!!!!


Ich finde Niere am schlimmsten :Oh nee...:  :kotzen:  so viel Kleinkram, ich sag nur NBC1 Transporter :Keks:  In Physio denkt man, man htte es verstanden, kann das sich selbst schn erklren und bei kreuzen ists dann eine Katastrophe. Bin gerade dazu bergegangen das mit Medilearn und Schwarzer Reihe zu ergnzen, die Lerntexte sind echt top und es geht mit dem kreuzen auch viel besser.
Habe heute auch wieder mal einen Hnger, langsam gewhne ich mich aber dran :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Stromer

Ich finde Medi-Learn ziemlich gut in Ana. Habe mich mit jedem Heft e Stck gesteigert. Nur die letzten Tage ist der Wurm drin.

----------


## ohusa

Ich war grad mit meiner Mitbewohnerin Eclipse im Kino schauen  :Smilie: . Ich muss sagen, dass macht echt mehr Spa als Embryo, was ich heute gelernt habe. 
Ich komm in Ana auch nur auf 60%, aber wir haben ja auch noch fast nen Monat. Das wird schon. Ich schau mir die Medi-Learn Skripte an und leg mir den Prometheus daneben. So klappts bis jetzt ganz gut (Ich hab erst 2 Hefte gemacht, aber da lief das so nicht schlecht)

@Physiohassthemen: Ich finde sowohl Niere, als auch Atmung zum K*tzen...

----------


## Stromer

Physio: Niere  :kotzen:  ; Atmung  :Love: 

Ansonsten bin ich verzweifelt! Ich frage mich, wie gro die Chance ist, berhaupt zu bestehen mit meinem Lernen. Ich bin total fertig. Jede Nacht bin ich zehnmal wach zwecks Kind - die Arme, ich Arme, wir Armen :-/
Mit jedem Morgen bin ich ein Stck kaputter. Ich knnte nur noch heulen, wenn ich daran denke, dass ich noch ein halbes Jahr verliere.

Bin gerade ein echtes Weichei. Die stndige Mdigkeit, dann ist man voll drin im Lernen - wieder Geschrei von nebenan. Ach Mensch...


Euch einen schnen Abend.

----------


## amandaxy

@ stomer: die kleine kann da ja nix fr das du gestresst bis wegen physikum. 
Jeder sucht in dieser Phase irgendwie nen Grund/Schuld nicht zu lernen oder das Versagen darauf zu scheiben. Es ist bestimmt stressig Lernen + Kind unter einem Hut zubringen. Aber nutz die Zeit wo die Kleine schlft und man kann ja nicht den ganzen Tag lernen und 6h intensiv lernen reicht auch aus.

----------


## Stromer

Ich gebe doch meinen Kind nicht die Schuld! Wo habe ich das denn geschrieben?

 :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## Laelya

boarh mir tut alles weh  :kotzen: 
Dank des steifen Halses konnte ich die Nacht nicht wirklich schlafen....
daher hab ich heute 2 stunden lnger geschlafen, mehr schlecht als recht

werde mich also nun an die embryologie wagen, zum glck mag ich das thema, daher wird es mich heute auch nicht allzusehr aufhalten.

zu den nacken- und halsschmerzen kommen nun, dank der einseitigen lage heute nacht, rckenschmerzen :Keks:

----------


## Miss Tiffy

Guten Morgen,

ahhh, ich liebe dieses Forum. Alle sind mindestens so wahnsinnig wie ich. Bevor ich hier angemeldet war, dachte ich, nur ich htte die Vollmeise. Aber wie schn!! Ihr habt sie auch!!!  :Woow: 

Ich bin heute auch total fertig. Schlecht geschlafen. Gewitter!! Und dann noch Katzenterror. Nachbars Kater dringt immer mal zum Futtercheck via Katzenklappe bei uns ein. Das finden unsere drei Herren dann so gar nicht witzig. 

Na, und ansonsten geht's mir wie den meisten hier. Man schleppt sich so voran und sucht nach Grnden fr das schlechte Vorankommen. Mit Physio bin ich fast durch. Klar, Atmung ist  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen: . Der Rest geht. Ana finde ich auch heikel. Ich glaube, das wiederhole ich kurz vorher noch mal und werde mir demnchst mal angewhnen, als Gutenachtgeschichte noch ein wenig in den Prometheussen zu blttern. Bilder sind ja immer hilfreich....

So, dann gehe ich mal ans Werk und wnsche euch allen viel Energie. Besonders denen, die jetzt ins Mdliche mssen.

Tschssi :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## -Julchen-

> Ich gebe doch meinen Kind nicht die Schuld! Wo habe ich das denn geschrieben?


Hast du nicht! :Grinnnss!:  Ich habs jedenfalls nicht so verstanden! Oh mann, ich bin "erst" im zweiten Semester und wsste jetzt schon echt nicht, wie ich nen eigenen Haushalt und vorallem ein Kind noch nebenher managen sollte! BEi mir studiert auch eine, alleinerziehend mit Kind! Ich bewundre solche Leute total, da ein Kind ja wirklich viel Aufmerksamkeit braucht und nicht einfach so nebenher luft! 
Und Stromer, du schaffst das, andre mit der Zustzlichen "Last" Kind  haben das auch geschafft! Es wird vielleicht nicht das Bombenphysikum mit ner 1, aber wer braucht das schon, wenn er zuhause ein Kind und eine Familie hat, was doch viel wichtiger ist??!! ::-winky: 
Wnsch dir ganz viel Geduld und Nerven frs Lernen und vieeeeeeel Glck fr die Prfungen!! :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Laelya

ich bin absolut neidisch. nicht auf die situation, aber aufs kind  :Big Grin: 
will auch ein kind. Aber mein verlobter und ich haben gesagt, dass wir erst kinder bekommen, wenn wir das studium abgeschlossen haben....da muss ich wohl durch  :Top: 

jedenfalls eine gute motivation so schnell wie mglich weiter zu studieren

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

> Ich finde Niere am schlimmsten so viel Kleinkram, ich sag nur *NBC1* Transporter


Sind eure Physiologen auch so verrckt auf Kanle?

----------


## Stromer

Bin heute wieder viiiiel zuversichtlicher. Vorhin hat eine Nachbarin aufgepasst - heute ging das mal. So konnte ich an die Leiche :hmmm...:  Super, wollte erst am Baby die Muskeln nachvollziehen *g*, aber da ist so viel Babyspeck dran :Grinnnss!:  das geht nicht.
Ich war gestern einfach durchgenudelt. Und wenn ich dann manch Topleistung hre, wirds mer janz bel.

Das mit dem verzerrten Krper nach unbequemer Schlafpos. passiert mir jetzt auch fter. Mit Buch, Brille, bei Volllicht - schlimm - in absurden Stellungen. Der nchste Tag - das Gefhl man sei uralt.

Gute Besserung und viel Erfolg heute ihr Lieben.

----------


## lottisworld

Hey Ihr da Drauen...
ich bin kurz vorm Durchdrehen! Morgen isses soweit und mein Hirn ist Matsch!
Irgendwie alles nur halb gelernt und das noch nicht mal richtig!
Keine Untersttzung in Sicht, nicht mal ein nettes Wort oder einer, der dem Kind mal was zu Essen macht, nee, das ganze Gegenteil ist der Fall!
Schiele schon die ganze Zeit auf den Vordruck frs Attest.
Hingehen, Durchfallen riskieren, auf die nchste Chance hoffen?
Ich wei grad nicht so richtig weiter...

P.S. Wei einer zufllig was ber Ca- Sensitivitt im Bezug auf Frank-Starling?

----------


## Laelya

@lottis:

mach dich nicht verrckt. Das mit der wenigen untersttzung ist *******....aber du hast gelernt und dich genau fr diesen moment verrckt gemacht, also solltest du wirklich hingehen.

es wird mehr hei gekocht als gegessen.....
ich drck dir die daumen  :Big Grin: 

mein mndliches war eine katastrophe, bin krank hingegangen, hab mich vor dem prpsaal zweimal bergeben und hab in der prfung einen heulanfall bekommen  :Big Grin: 
durchgekommen bin ich dennoch....also kopfhoch, das wird alles

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

lotti, das wird! Vor so einer groen Prfung ist das Gefhl riesig!
Du packst das!
Man ich kreuze in Physio alles zwischen 60-80%. Noch schlimmer ist, dass ich jetzt fast zwei Wochen an Physio dran bin und noch immer nix fr den Rest gemacht habe. Oh man...

----------


## Laelya

@erdbeer:
dann hr jetzt auf mit physio....konzentrier dich lieber auf die anderen fcher
ich hab den plan nicht mehr als 1 - 1 1/2 wochen pro groem fach zu investieren, was dann nicht sitzt, wird auch nach einer woche mehr nicht sitzen....

----------


## nickl

Hach ihr Lieben,
es tut gut zu sehen, dass ich nicht die einzige bin, die hier am Rad dreht  :hmmm...: 
zuerst einmal wnsch ich allen, die hier krank (mich eingeschlossen :Grinnnss!: ) sind gute Besserung. Dann sind die Dumchen fr alle mndlichen Prfungen gaaaaaanz fest gedrckt. Ist heute nicht Miss dran?

Heute ist ausnahmsweise mal ein guter Lerntag und gestern gings erstaunlich gut, ich war selbst berrascht wie viel von Herz-und Kreislauf noch in meinem Erbsenhirn war und heute hab ich Atmung gemacht :Love:  (@Stromer: ich dachte, ich wre hier die Einzige, die das mag :Grinnnss!: ), ist wieder mal eine wunderschn logische Kiste, nichts zum auswendig lernen, schn viel Physik (das wird im Physikum mein einziger Punktebringer hahaha :Grinnnss!: )  im Gegensatz zur Verdauung.

Ich hatte gestern noch so eine Phase, in der ich dachte, dass ich mich lieber abmelden sollte, statt einen Prfungsversuch zu verballern (gefhlt kann man ja natrlich nichts), da die anderen aber meine Scheine zum LPA gebracht haben und ich jetzt ganz offiziell angemeldet bin, ists jetzt schon zu spt :Woow:  :peng: 

@erdbeertrtchen: In den Seminaren mussten wir die abgespacten Kanle manchmal mitlernen, aber NBC1 war bezogen auf eine Physikumsfrage, die ich gekreuzt habe, das hat doch mich Grundwissen echt nichts mehr zu tun :schnarch...: 

@Lottisworld: Komm, geh da hin, du wirst eh nieeeeeeee alles knnen und da ist einfach auch ein Funke Glck dabei, versuch es einfach und wenns nicht klappt, dann gehst du halt in einem halben Jahr nochmal dahin. Haha, jetzt spiele ich hier den Chiller und mich werdet ihr zur mndlichen Prfung in tragen mssen und in den Raum zerren mssen, damit ich da berhaupt erscheine  ::-oopss:

----------


## nickl

> P.S. Wei einer zufllig was ber Ca- Sensitivitt im Bezug auf Frank-Starling?


Ich habe eine Vermutung :Grinnnss!: 
Bei der Regulations der Pumpleistung des herzens hast du eine intrinsische und eine extrinsische Regulation.

Die intrinsische Regulation funktioniert ber eine vermehrte Vorhofdehnung (=erhhte Preload) und fhrt dazu, dass die Kontraktilitt und die Ca2+ Empfindlichkeit zunimmt (Aktin und Myosinberlappung ist optimal bei 2,3 mikrometern)

Die extrinsiche Regulation luft ber den Sympathikus und ber das erregungsbildene System. Bei einer Sympathikusaktivierung ber b1 Rezeptoren kommt es zur CAMP Erhhung (Ist ja ein Gs Protein) und dann zur phosphorylierung von Phospholamban. Es werden mehr Ca2+ Kanle geffnet  und das diastolische Schwellenpotential wird schneller erreicht.

Und hier endet mein Wissen :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Sirat

Hey,

ich verstehe ja dass es besser ist direkt ganze Examina zu kreuzen.Ganz besonders jetzt am Ende.Aber die Schwarze Reihe bringt einem dann ja jetzt sozusagen nichts mehr,weil alles themenweise aufgeteilt ist.Vielleicht um es um einen Tag versetzt einmal zu kreuzen und dann ins examensweise kreuzen bergehen? Bin etwa verwirrt..


Und wie lernt ihr eigentlich Anatomie? Hab mich mal rumgehrt,unabhngige Quellen sagten mir ML-Hefte wrden nicht ausreichen.Wrde aber schon gerne damit lernen,weil ich denke dass es besser aufs kreuzen vorbereitet.Aber Prometheus 3 Bnde in 2 Wochen durchhauen,das wird ein schnelles Gebltter.Wurde brigens von einem gemacht dem ML-Hefte nicht gefielen.


Also wie siehts aus.


brigens:

Passt schon alles.Immer cool

----------


## Stromer

Atlas und Medi-Learn-Hefte reichen mir vollkommen. Was willst du denn in der kurzen Zeit anderes machen?! Frs Mndliche - naja, da brauchste schon Prfungsprotokolle und so, aber frs Schriftliche sind die doch gut! Man wird auf beliebte Schwerpunkte hingewiesen.
Atlas sollte man nicht vergessen. Damit man auch mal nachschaut, aber des ist ja logisch :bhh:

----------


## Sirat

Ja denke ich eben auch.Grade frs Schriftliche ist das doch eine bessere Lernstrategie wenn man auf die Schwerpunkte vorbereitet wird.Atlas muss sowieso daneben,manchmal gengt ein Blick um alles zu ckecken.Ich denke,dass ich auch die ML-Hefte nehmen werde

cheers

----------


## Miss Tiffy

obwohl ich mich heute nur so durch den Tag schleppe, vergeht die Zeit wie im Flug.  Boahhr... nee.....

Und was ist mit Miss V. ?? Ist sie heute an der Reihe oder Morgen? Auf jeden Fall wnsche ich gaaaaaaaaaaaaanz viel Glck und noch mehr Erfolg! Allen anderen natrlich auch. Und ich wiederhole nochmal, dass meine Mndliche wirklich ok war!!! Wir haben sogar mit den Prfern gelacht. Und brigens, schriftlich htte ich auch bestanden, wenn ich mir meine knappe Punktzahl nicht kaputt korrigiert htte und dann 1 Punkt zu wenig zum Bestehen gehabt htte.  :Traurig:  Was lernen wir daraus??? Immer schn alle medilearn-Tipps annehmen...... :Blush:

----------


## Milana

Seit einer Woche ist irgendwie der Wurm drin, die Motivation fehlt, Lernen macht keinen Spa und heute bin ich so mde, dass ich das Gefhl habe, was zum einen Ohr reingeht, geht direkt ohne ber Los zu gehen und ohne 200Mark einzuziehen wieder zum anderen raus...
Ich mag nicht mehr  :was ist das...?: 

Was mach ich als nchstes... Biochemie? Psycho? Kann mich nicht entscheiden. 
Es ist so frustrierend, ich kreuze heute exakt die gleiche Prozentzahl wie vor dem ganzen Anatomiegerlerne. Was soll das denn?!  :grrrr....:

----------


## Ali G

hm, ich find das alles auch net mehr so lustig...  :Frown:  Hab ja bis zum schluss berlegt, ob ich net noch meine anmeldung zurckziehen soll, aber das ist dann heute auch gegessen... htte mich sowieso auch nicht glcklicher gemacht aber irgendwie habe ich so eine panik, dass ich schon herzrasen krieg, wenn ich nur daran denke!! Wie soll ich das denn berstehen??  :Traurig: 

Lerne jetzt ana brigens auch nur mit den medi-learn heftchen und prometheus. muss reichen.

@nickl: fand deine erklrung bzgl ca++ und frank starling gut! mehr kann man dazu ja net sagen find ich....

----------


## Mustang

also ich kanns in ana auch nur nochmal sagen das die ml gute schwerpunkte setzen und mit dem prometheus oder halt atlas seiner wahl nebndran gut fhrt.
man mu halt abstriche machen wenn man keine 6 monate sondern nur 6 wochen zur verfgung hat und das macht man dann halt bei sachen die zwar gefragt werden aber eben nicht so oft.
selbst die Thieme KLBs sind ja zu viel ein KLB fr Histo dann eins fr neuro und eins fr makro und embryo, wann soll man das denn durch haben?!

auerdem kann man ja meistens auch durch ausschlu auf wenigstens 2 antworten runter reduzieren und dann hat man halt 50-50 chancen ich mach meist dann leider die falsche von den beiden  :Big Grin: 

hab heute Chemie ML Skript 1 gemacht und ich mu sagen  :kotzen: 
also irgendwie bin ich der meinung da ist nicht so viel hngen geblieben von aber will fr chemie nicht mehr als 2 tage verbraten.
diese ganzen rechnungen schon wieder da bin ich eine absolute niete das kommt mir vor als wrde ich da einen chinesischen text vor mir haben.
naja hoffentlich kommen in chemie nicht mer als 2-3 rechnungen dran.


An alle die jetzt schon dran sind viel erfolg das wird schon!!!!!! :Top:

----------


## Stromer

*@ lottisworld:*

Ich wnsche dir gaaaanz viel Kraft, Ehrgeiz, Ausdauer, Erfolg, Glck und auch Freude mit dem kleinen Sch...chen.
Dem groen Sch...-ohne-chen schicke ich hiermit einen Arschtritt und mchte dir sagen: ich wei leider genau, wie es dir geht. Stndige Grundsatzdiskussionen haben nun wenigstens gezeigt, was Mnner denken was 50/50 bedeutet (in unserem Fall 80/20) Aber immerhin: wir arbeiten weiter an uns. Niemals aufgeben.

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

> @erdbeer:
> dann hr jetzt auf mit physio....konzentrier dich lieber auf die anderen fcher
> ich hab den plan nicht mehr als 1 - 1 1/2 wochen pro groem fach zu investieren, was dann nicht sitzt, wird auch nach einer woche mehr nicht sitzen....


Ich muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich Physio nur klausurrelevantes fr Freiburg gelernt habe, daher nix verstanden! 
werd morgen nochmal ne Runde Physio einlegen, dann is aber auch gut

----------


## lottisworld

Hey Ihr,
lieben Dank fr die guten Wnsche und den Calcium-Post!
War gerade eine Stunde spazieren mit dem Tchterlein, das hat etwas geholfen.
Werde allen Mut zusammenkratzen und da morgen hingehen. 
Die Mdels aus meiner Lerngruppe, bei der ich irgendwie nie war, habe's alle schon hinter sich, wie schn!
Also erst mal liebe Gre, bis Morgen mit hoffentlich guten Nachrichten....

----------


## Laelya

@lottis:
die fr morgen alles gute. Meine Daumen sind gedrckt  :Top:  du schaffst das

@erdbeer:
erst mit Medilearn hab ich gemerkt, dass ich whrend der Semester in der VK nur falsch gelernt habe und auch nur so, dass ich knapp die Klausuren bestehe. MC-Fragen waren mir immer ein Graus und mndliche habe ich locker bestanden.

Von daher kann ich das gut nachvollziehen, wie es ist, wenn man "nur" fr eine Klausur gelernt hat.

Was ich aber eigentlich sagen wollte war, dass man sich nicht an etwas aufhalten soll oder sich aufhalten lassen. Die Zeit die du damit "vergeudest" kannst du eher nutzen um in anderen Fchern, die dir besser liegen, halt 10 Punkte mehr zu machen, die das dann wieder ausgleichen.

So denke ich :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 

*ghn*
so ihr lieben
ich werde mich ins bett verziehen. Morgen kommt ZNS in Ana und ich bin noch gar nicht motiviert
Meine Nackenstarre hat mich letzte Nacht nicht schlafen lassen und wir mir diese Nacht wohl auch keine Erholung gnnen
aber was solls

Euch allen eine gute Nacht, und an alle mdl....morgen alles gute :Top:

----------


## Milana

Auf in den Kampf. Heute MUSS es einfach gut klappen.
Grrrmpf!

----------


## Ali G

hm mal eine blde frage zwischendurch... warum haben einige denn jetzt schon ihre mndliche prfung?

----------


## Adrenalino

keine blde Frage, gute Frage!! 
Bei uns in W fngt heute das mndliche an.. wieso? Anscheinend Willkr.. manchmal ists vor, manchmal nach dem Schriftlichen. 
Aber ich wnschte, ich knnte wie ihr schon richtig kreuzen, naja.. ab nchster Woche dann..  :Keks: 
Und die Stimmung hier bei meinen Kommis wrd ich auch nicht gerade als "gut" bezeichnen.. (ums mal uerst positiv zu formulieren..)  :Nixweiss: 
Also, Leute, machen wir was draus! Fang jetzt auch mal an! 
Fr alle, die heute mndliche haben... Viel Erfolg !!!   :Top:

----------


## Miss Tiffy

Guten Morgen allerseits,

ich wollte auch nur noch mal sagen, dass ich alle Daumen drcke fr die, die heute ins Mndliche gehen. :Top:  :Top:  Ihr schafft das!!!!!!!!!!!!

Und sonst??? HAbe heute ausgeschlafen. Hilft aber auch nichts. Bin genauso fertig wie gestern. :schnarch...: 

Jetzt kreuzel ich mal 'ne Runde.

----------


## MissGarfield83

Guten Morgen liebe Mitphysikanten,

allen die heute oder die nchsten Tage zur Schlachtbank gefhrt werden viel Erfolg - ihr packt das  :Smilie:  Und immer dran denken - jeder bitte nur ein Kreuz  :Big Grin: 

Widme mich heute meinem Lieblingsfach Physiologie  :kotzen:  und zerpflcke die Geheimisse von Herz und allg. Zellphysio ... ich freu mich so  :Keks:  Wnsche euch einen erfolgreichen Lerntag ....

bin mal weiter :kotzen:

----------


## ohusa

Ich drcke auch allen, die heute und bald Mndliches haben ganz fest die Daumen! 
Allerdings bin ich sehr froh (zur Zeit noch, wenn alle fertig sind, sicher nicht mehr), dass ich meine mndliche Prfung erst nach dem Schriftlichen haben werde. Ich wei noch nicht mal genau wann, nur, dass wir sptestens am 10. September dran sind.

Gestern und heute lufts irgendwie nicht so gut, ich mache Ana Neuro und habe keine Lust mehr. Teilweise komme ich mir vor, als wrde ich die Medi-Learn Skripte auf Chinesisch lesen - genausoviel bleibt hngen...also nichts  :kotzen: 
Geht's euch mit Neuro auch so? Gibt's da irgendeinen Trick?

----------


## nickl

Hallchen ihr Lieben,
es geht bergauf, heute zum ersten Mal seit ein paar Tagen Durchhnger!!! Habe heute Herz gekreuzt und traue mir selbst nicht ber den Weg :Grinnnss!:  das Ergebnis ist einfach zu gut :Woow:  Seid ihr auch so lahm beim lernen? Ein Medilearnheft kann ziemlich lang sein wie ich finde und bis ich damit fertig bin, ists schon abends :schnarch...: , Physio macht keinen Spa, wenn man sich durch die Themen so durchhetzen muss :grrrr....: 
Fr alle, die in Physio nicht so gut kreuzen, nehmt die Schwarze Reihe und kreuzt da themenweise, dann nehmt ihr noch die letzten paar Examina und fertig ist. habe es mit einigen Themen genauso gemacht und kreuze in den letzten Examina ziemlich gut. zum Teil sind die Fragen aus der schwarzen Reihe viel schwerer, die haben sich glaub ich die besonders kniffeligen rausgesucht...
Oki doki, weiter gehts :Da schau ich mal nach ...: 
Viel Erfolg heute euch allen noch!!!

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

@lottisworld: Ich drck dir sowas von die Daumen - unbekannterweise. Ich kenn das Gefhl  :hmmm...: 

Wenn ich mich an mein mndliches Physikum erinnere (und das ist ja nun schon 3 Jahre her), werd ich heute noch rot. Wie ich da vor lauter Nervositt gezittert hab, was ich da fr eine Kacke erzhlt hab und bald dekompensiert bin - nee, feierlich war das nicht!

Und ich hatte auch das Gefhl, dass ich das never ever packen wrde. Ich bin dennoch hingegangen, indem ich mir auf der Fahrt dahin immer wieder mantrahnlich vorgesagt habe "Ich schaff das, ich schaff das, ich schaff das! Ich hab gelernt, so gut ich konnte. Und wenn's nicht klappt, dann sollte es halt nicht sein. Punkt. Aber da es klappen wird, geh ich heute Nachmittag mit meiner kleinen Sen ein Feier-Eis essen".

Wir waren ein Eis essen  :Grinnnss!: 

Mal ehrlich, stellt euch vor, ihr wrt selbst Prfer. Httet ihr ein Interesse daran, Leute durchfallen zu lassen, wenn ihr seht, dass sie aufgrund von Nervositt etc total daneben sind? Man wrde doch versuchen, den Prflingen Rettungsleinen zuzuwerfen, oder?

Seht ihr, alles wird gut  :Grinnnss!: 

[Ende des Mutmach-Liedes]

----------


## Sirat

Hey


kreuzt einer eigentich noch mit der Schwarzen Reihe,oder bereits alle auf das examensweise kreuzen mit mediscript umgestiegen?

cheers

----------


## Stromer

Habe in Anatomie ernchternde 39% gekreuzt und mich gefragt, was ich hier eigentlich die ganze Zeit lerne! Einen Fehler habe ich schonmal gemacht - habe ZNS frn Schluss aufbehalten, weil es eben nicht mein Lieblingsthema ist.
Was mache ich denn jetzt? Fhle mich wie gerdert gerade. Erstmal einen Kaffee, dann raus mit meiner kleinen Madame :Love: 

Und erst heute abend weiterlernen. Will noch bis Sonntag mit Anatomie rummachen und dann Physio anfangen. Mchte da aber nur die Themen Atmung/Herz/Niere wiederholen, da die lnger her sind.

ICH HOFFE, DIE HEUTIG FLLIGEN SIND GUT DURCHGEKOMMEN.

----------


## Laelya

@stromer:
habe heute das skript ZNS gemacht *ghn*
hat mich auch genervt...ist aber auch erst mein zweite ana tag ^^
hab im f03 48,1 % und im f07 69,7% also ich fliege immer hin und her *kopfschttel*
aber wie gesagt, auch erst zwei skripte gemacht...vielleicht wird das noch  :Frown:

----------


## Ali G

und ich wei noch net mal, wann ich mndliches hab...  :grrrr....:  aber ist vielleicht auch ganz gut so, denn wir haben so ein paar unglaublich nette prfer, die man unbedingt haben mchte, dass mir das ganze unwahrscheinlich versen wrde, wenn ich jetzt schon wsste, dass ich die ehre mit einem dieser herren htte.... 

hm verquerer satz, wenn ich den im nachhinein so lese, aber naja, sitz halt schon lange am schreibtisch....  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Miss Tiffy

@ Sirat
also, ich kreuzel nur examenonline von Thieme. Die schwarze Reihe  habe ich zwar auch, benutze sie aber fast nie. Bestenfalls um mal einen Lerntext zu lesen.

----------


## lottisworld

Hey Ihr Lieben,

Jippiiiieeeh! Mit halbem Nervenzusammenbruch und anschlieendem gefhlte 12 Stunden dauernden Rumgestotter mit einer glorreichen 3 von dannen gezogen!!!
Danke Euch allen frs Mutmachen und Daumendrcken!!!
Und an alle, die jetzt bald mssen- es ist wirklich nicht so schlimm, wie man es sich in seinen dunkelsten Trumen ausmalt. Irgendwie fngst Du an zu erzhlen und machst einfach irgendwie weiter und irgendwann ist Schluss und Du weit, es ist geschafft!
Dieses Gefhl ist echt unglaublich.
Und diese 3 ist fr mich wie 'ne 1 mit Sternchen, nach diesem bewegten Semester!!!
Jetzt erstmal eine innere Feier veranstalten und morgen wird dann die gute alte Mediscript eingeworfen.
LG  :Party:

----------


## ohusa

Herzlichen Glckwunsch!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party: 

Hab heute auch meine Ladung bekommen: Prfer so naja, Termin: 6.9. ich wei nicht, ob mir das jetzt zu spt vorkommen sollte, oder ob ich mich freuen soll, dass ich dann noch dem Schriftlichen noch schn Zeit hab zum Wiederholen...

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

Herzlichen Glckwunsch Lotti!
 ::-winky:

----------


## Mbali

:Party: 

Herzlichen Glckwunsch Lotti!

@ohusa
Der 6.9. ist doch quasi ein perfekter Termin frs Mndliche! Weder gleich in der ersten Woche noch unendlich lange 4 Wochen nach dem Schriftlichen.
Ich beneide dich. ;)

----------


## MissGarfield83

Herzlichen Glckwunsch  :Smilie:  Macht Mut das zu lesen  :Smilie:

----------


## Milana

Von mir auch herzlichen Glckwunsch. 
Macht mir Mut, nachdem ich neulich Prfungsprotokolle auf medilearn gelesen habe und dachte ich falle vom Stuhl. ;)

----------


## Adrenalino

Yeah, super Sache, Lotti! Glckwuuunsch!!   :Top:  :Top:

----------


## Gast26092018

Auch von mir: herzlichen Glckwunsch zur bestandenen mndlichen Prfung :Top:  :Top:  
*auchbestehenwillauchbestehenwill* :Love:  :Traurig:

----------


## Stromer

Alles Gute auch von mir Lotti! Ich bin begeistert! Du machst mir Mut! Man denkt immer, das schafft man nie. Klar, alle erzhlen, dass es nicht so schlimm war, aber jemanden mit Kind, der auch genau jetzt Prfung hat - TOLL!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ich habe mir vorhin mal, zum Aufbau des Egos Gesamtpsycho reingezogen: 80% ausm Kalten. Ein Trumchen. Damit habe ich zumindest Ana ausgeglichen bzw. kann ich das im Schriftlichen vlt.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

ZNS will ich jetzt noch durchrasen. Mchte aber auch unser Kurs-Begleitheft nehmen. Hatte eigentlich mit Embryo angefangen, aber was bringt das im Gegensatz zu ZNS?! Die besagten 39% heute hatte ich brigens in deinem 67% F07-Examen  :Grinnnss!: 

Euch allen einen schnen Abend!

Achja: habe heute meine wundervolle Einladung zum Schriftlichen bekommen. Und ich hoffe instndig auf einen spten Prfungstermin frs Mndliche.

----------


## Miss Tiffy

Hey Lotti, das ist super. Herzlichen Glckwunsch. Weiter so!!!

----------


## Mera1412

herzlichen Glckwunsch an die bestandene mndliche Prfung ^____^
Ich kann mir das Gefhl vorstellen...uiuiui...

naja, trotzdem hoffe ich, dass ich erst nach 4 wochen nach der schriftlichen dran bin >_> man kann nie genug zeit haben, meint ihr nicht ...

bei uns beginnt man immer mit nem histo prparat und ich war bisher noch kein einziges mal im mikrosaal...daher...lieber ganz spt >_>


naja...hab heute das 2te biochemie skript gelernt und schonmal ber 60 prozent kreuzen knnen...haich, biochemie macht mich glcklich...physio ist ja wirklich einfach nur unmenschlich...diese ergebnisse haben mich echt kaputt gemacht @___@

ich werd physio definitiv nicht wiederholen knnen, ich hab eine grssliche lernmoral hier...wie schafft ihr es, dran zu bleiben, abgesehen davon, dass "danach alles besser wird". Fange immer viel zu spt an (immer gegen 12 - 14 uhr) und das nervt, weil ich allgemein so spt angefangen habe...ich hasse diese psycho kacke @_@ (ich meine nicht medpsych, sondern die tatsache, dass ich mir anscheinend einrede, dass das nichts mehr wird...)

an physio hing ich elend lange und ich bin immernoch so bld wie vorher...

wer hat gesagt, dass er noch nicht mit den anderen fchern angefangen hat??? HIER, ICH AUCH...halt neu mit biochemie...wir mssen uns einreden, dass wir das schaffen >_> Meeeeensch, das muss doch machbar sein...24 lerntage und 22 skripte @_@

alles doof...musste mich mal unter gleichgesinnten wieder auslassen  :Traurig:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Juhuuuu.... hab bestanden und es ist super gelaufen, obwohl es echt schwer war. Ich wrde fast sagen, es wurde so hei gegessen wie gekocht wurde... die Fragen wurden von mal zu mal echt absurder.  :Aufgepasst!:  aber dennoch gut gelaufen! Bin echt froh jetzt und kann mich nun voll und ganz auf die Schriftliche konzentrieren.
Ihr schafft das alle ganz bestimmt auch! :Top:

----------


## Mera1412

jeah, herzlichen glckwunsch, missverstndnis...

aber wie ich das bisher mitbekommen habe, hast du auch ordentlich gelernt...uiuiuui, wenn ich wenigstens halb so viel lernen wrde, wie du es gemacht hast, wre ich glaub ich glcklicher als jetzt >_>

aber naja...wird schon @_@

----------


## Miss Tiffy

@Miss
Du bist echt spitze. Supi. Herzlichen Glckwunsch aus der Ferne!!!!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Dankeschn!  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!: 
So ein geiles Gefhl, wenn man das geschafft hat! 
Nun muss ich erstmal das Chaos in meiner Wohnung beseitigen  :Keks:  und dann ab morgen nachmittag erstmal Physio fertig kreuzen. Ab Montag fang ich dann mit den kleinen Fchern an... Physik als Erstes? ( :schnarch...: )
Und jetzt geh ich dann ins Bett... auch geil mal wieder lang zu schlafen... :Party:

----------


## lottisworld

Hey Miss,
von mir auch Glckwnsche! :Party:  :Party:  :Party: 
Bei mir ist die Euphorie gerade einer bleiernen Mdigkeit gewichen und ich werd jetzt wohl auch gleich ins Koma fallen.
Und allen anderen Lieben hier auch noch mal Danke fr die lieben Postings!


LG und gute Nacht!

----------


## Adrenalino

Jau Miss, 
siehste, habe nie daran gezweifelt!  :hmmm...:  
GLCKWUNSCH!
Da hat Prof. H. (Physio) sicherlich einen wrdigen Gegner in Dir gefunden *hrhr*
Glaub ich gleich, dass das "absurd" wurde... Und jetzt erst mal ne Runde entspannen und: mach mal ne Pause!  :Top:

----------


## Mustang

von mir auch ein glckwunsch an alle die schon die erste hrde genommen haben! :Top:

----------


## ohusa

Guten Morgen! 

@Miss: Herzlichen Glckwunsch. Du hast das sicher gerockt, so viel und fleiig wie du immer gelernt hast ::-stud: 

Ich wnsche mir und allen, die heute nicht ihren lernfreien Tag gelegt haben, eine riesen Portion Motivation und Durchhlatevermgen! Wir schaffen das  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## MissGarfield83

Guten Morgen!

Es freut mich immermehr positives zu hren, auch wenn ich selbst vor meiner mndlichen den grten Schiss hab, ermutigt es einfach  :Smilie:  Ich wnsche all den Bestehern genausoviel Erfolg im schriftlichen und dass man sich bald im Klinikthread wiedersieht ;)

So ein weiterer Lerntag und mein lernplan lsst kaum lernfreie Tage zu -  dazu hab ich wohl in letzter Zeit zu sehr getrdelt *seufz* Also heute Blutkreislauf, Rest Herz und die Atmung anfangen und wenn mglich das alles in der DR vertiefen. It 'll be a long day ... und um maximale Konzentration zu gewhrleisten fahr ich jetzt gleich in die Bib - da ist die Versuchung zu Prokrastinieren einfach viel viel geringer ...  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

Morgen,
Herzlichen Glckwunsch Miss!
Ich beneide die, die es rumhaben! 
Vor dem Mndlichen hab ich am meisten Horror, ich schicke schon stndig Stogebete zum Universum, wen ich nicht als Prfer haben will! :Woow: 
Heut is mal Physik dran.
Ist hier eigentlich noch wer aus Freiburg? oder bin ich ganz allein?

----------


## Stromer

Herzlichen Glckwunsch auch von mir! Nicht schlecht! Ich wnsch mir auch diesen Erfolg. 
Ich wei heute noch garnicht, wie ich es machen soll. Habe heute wiedermal keinen der aufpasst  :grrrr....:  So ein Mist.

----------


## Miss Tiffy

> Morgen,
> Herzlichen Glckwunsch Miss!
> Ist hier eigentlich noch wer aus Freiburg? oder bin ich ganz allein?


Hallo Erdbeertrtchen,

ich bin auch aus Freiburg.  ::-winky:

----------


## Mbali

Puh... heute kam der Brief frs Schriftliche... *bibber*  :peng:

----------


## nickl

Herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle, die das mndliche bestanden haben und nun hinter sich gelassen haben!!!!
@Miss: Du hast mir ein wenig Angst gemacht, war es wirklich so schwer oder lag es daran, dass du eine 1 bekommen hast und die dann am Ende schauen wollten, was da noch so aus dir rauszuholen ist/dann die schweren fragen kamen? Wenn nicht, dann hab ich ja mal so gar keine Chancen das zu bestehen :Keks:  Ich will doch aber so gerne in die Klinik :Traurig: 
ich wnsche allen einen erfolgreichen Lerntag, fange jetzt gleich erst an und hinke total hinterher im Lernplan :Hh?:

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

> Hallo Erdbeertrtchen,
> 
> ich bin auch aus Freiburg.


Auch im 4 Semester? azyklisch oder Zahni?

----------


## ohusa

Vielleicht ist doch nicht alles schlecht. Ich habe gerade das Physikum Frhjahr 2004 am Stck gekreuzt und htte mit einer soliden 4 bestanden  :Smilie: . Vielleicht ist es doch kein Ding der Unmglichkeit  :Grinnnss!: .

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@nickl- also es war schon so, dass die Fragen anfangs eher basal waren und sich dann gesteigert haben- eventuell, weil ich bereits am anfang mehr gesagt habe als gefragt wurde. Lief dann darauf hinaus, dass der Prof in Physio wissen wollte, wie ein Kanal "sein Ion" erkennt.. und wie genau die Ultrastruktur der Inonenpore aussieht..usw...  :peng:  schon lustig...Einstiegsthema war das Ruhemembranpotenzial, wo er schon versuchte mich zu verunsichern mit Fragen wie "Sind sie sich da ganz sicher?" , dann Nernts Gleichung, die ganzen Kanal-Absurditten wo ich Aufbau smtlicher Kanle und auch der K-Na-ATPase mit transmembranren Domnen und allen Untereinheiten erklren musste; welche Funktion haben die einzelnen Domnen, was genau passiert bei Depolarisation mit den Kanlen, Gre der Kanle und Poren, eir kann man bestimmen, wie viele Ionen pro Zeit durch einen Kanal strmen (Patch Clamp).. allein der Teil dauerte gefhlte Stunden, dann kam ne berleitung, wie man das Herzminutenvolumen bestimmt und wie gro es ist - Fick Prinzip, dann wie man das Blutvolumen bestimmt - Indikatormethode mit Evans Blue. Da wollte er dann wissen welche Eigenschaften ein Indikator haben muss, schlielich hat er mich komplett verwirrt mit der Frage wie viel Sauerstoff pro Minute aufgenommen wird ber die Lunge, dann noch Totraumvolumen usw.. 
In BC war es so, dass der erste Prfling echt nur Basics ber Stoffwechsel gefragt wurde. Ich kam als Zweite in BC dran und es fing so an "Stellen sie sich vor, sie trinken an einem Abend sehr viel Alkohol (Ich schon voll auf Alkohol-Abbau fixiert...) und haben am nchsten Tag Kopfweh und nehmen Aspirin.. wie wirkt das genau?"  Ok, hab ich also alles erklrt zu Eikosanoiden, weswegen die Wirkung von ThromboxanA2 ausfllt, die von Prostazyklin aber nicht... Hemmung der Schmerzempfindung- er wollte den genauen Aufbau von COX wissen- also, dass es ein bifunktionelles Enzym ist.. dann Leukotriene und wie genau ASS COX hemmt-> Acetylierung eines Serins an COX.. schlielich kam die berleitung zu Enzymkinetik, wo ich kompetitive und nicht-kompetitive Hemmung erklren sollte mit Michaelis-Menten Kurven. "Warum wirken die meisten Medikamente nicht-kompetitiv?" "Was ist ein Katalysator und was der Unterschied zwischen einem Biochemischen und Chemischen" -> da kam ich dann etwas in Schleudern und dann "Zeichnen sie eine biochemische Reaktion.."  :Hh?:  wo ich noch mehr schleuderte..  :Grinnnss!:  schlielich noch Triebkrfte biochemischer Reaktionen und insbesondere chemisches Gleichgewicht am MWG erklren.. das wars dann auch.
Am Ende kam Anatomie wo ich Auge und Colon als Prparate hatte. Er wollte wissen, was man unter dem Mikroskop vom Stratum Nervosum sieht, welche Zellen es gibt, welche Funktionen das Pigmentepithel hat (alle!) , bergang von Pars caeca zu Pars optica und bergang von Sklera zu Cornea->  :Keks: , Schlemmkanal, Mller-Glia, dann vom Colon eben Basics ber Zellen in den Krypten, schlielich bekam ich ein ELMI mit Schlussleistenkomplex, was ich erklren musste und dann wollte er wissen, wo auerhalb des Zytoplasma man Intermedirfilamente findet.. :Keks:  (Lamine im Zellkern.. wute ich aber nicht mehr..) , dann noch ein ELMi mit Mikrovili, wo er auf die Erkennung der Glykokalix Wert legte...dann kam die berleitung zu Makro "Wie weit reicht das Epithel des Colon" (Hab ich erst falsch verstanden und gesagt "h, bis zur Lamina Propria?"  :Grinnnss!:  .. schlielich musste ich Aufbau, Grenzen, Blutversorgung des Analkanal erklren, Innervation und Epithelbergnge, dann gings zum Kopf und er hielt einfach einen Nerv in die Luft und fragte, was das ist.. Hab mich erst orientieren mssen- es waren dann die Rami Palatini. Dann wollte er den N. Petrosus Major gezeigt bekommen und wo er herkommt, was er macht.. den Canalis Pterygoideus und Hiatus Canalis N. Petrosi majoris mit Inhalt und woher er kommt und wohin er zieht.. und Fossa Pterygopalatina. Am Bein dann M. Piriformis und die Foramina, gesamte Ischiokrurale Muskulatur mit U,A,I und F und ganz zum Schluss noch N. Radialis, Autonomiegebiet, welche ste versorgen es, was ist der Leitmuskel des Ramus superficialis.. uff, das wars glaub ich :peng: 
Naja, also insgesamt fand ich die Prfung schwer, denke aber es lag auch an mir, dass die Frage schwerer wurden und ich eben jedes Mal mehr gesagt habe als gefragt wurde. Die Atmosphre war aber echt gut und die Prfer alle sehr nett und es ist auch niemand durchgefallen, obwohl Eine echt kaum was gewut hat. Lasst euch nicht irritieren- es ist ja an jeder Uni anders und ich hatte ja davor schon gewut, dass meine Prfer etwas hrtere Brocken sind.
Viel Erfolg an alle denen es noch bevorsteht!

----------


## Adrenalino

Au weia, Miss, nimms mir nicht bel, aber ich werde Deinen Prferbericht nicht durchlesen... das trgt sicherlich nicht zu meiner Beruhigung bei.. 
Bzw. ist ja haarstrubend, was beim berfliegen zu lesen war..  :Oh nee...: 
Naja, ich hoffe, dass sich hier im Forum nicht alle gegenseitig nicht verrckt machen werden..
Und von Miss will ich nichts mehr hren, sie wrde sich nichts merken knnen, Mdel!!

----------


## lhn44

Ich find das auch echt nicht ohne!

----------


## Ali G

hmpf, das wrd ich jetzt aber auch als sauschwer bezeichnen.... Besonders Physio... Ultrastruktur der ionenpore??? So was wrd ich doch nie lernen!!! aber auch das ganze andere... scheint wohl wirklich ein eher spezieller prfer zu sein, oder?

aber wo ich gerade so drber nachdenke, anatomie war ja auch net gerade leicht... HILFE!!!! 

Aber sag mal Miss, kannst du mir das mal mit dem thromboxan und prostazyklin erklren? hab darber noch nichts gelesen! :Nixweiss: 

auf jeden fall kannst du dir jetzt wenigstens ordentlich auf die schulter klopfen - ich htte nmlich glohrreich ********... :hmmm...:

----------


## Muriel

Macht Euch doch nicht verrckt. Es ist nicht leicht, Prfungsberichte tatschlich richtig zu interpretieren. Ein reines Auflisten der gefragten Dinge bringt einen nicht weiter einfach aus dem Grund, dass der Gesprchsverlauf nie richtig wiedergegeben werden kann. Und der ist fr die Interpretation einfach sehr wichtig. Ich habe es schon mehr als einmal erlebt, dass das sptere Erzhlen einer Prfung selbst fr mich, die ich der Prfling ja war, die Prfung deutlich schwieriger erscheinen lie als sie es tatschlich war. Und mal ganz ehrlich: Wenn abgedreht Dinge gefragt werden, sind das in den allerwenigsten Fllen die ersten Fragen noch sind es die, weswegen man durchfllt. Kopf hoch, Ihr packt das!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Oh man, Leute- ich will echt niemanden beunruhigen. Wie gesagt, es ist niemand durchgefallen aus meiner Gruppe- man muss echt nicht alles wissen.
Zum Thema Thromboxan und Prostazyklin- die beiden Substanzen haben ja gegenstzliche Wirkung und werden beide durch COX aus Arachidonsure gebildet- das heit man knnte meinen, dass ASS, was ja eine irreversible Hemmung von COX bewirkt sowohl die Wirkung von Thromboxan wie auch von Prostazyklin aufheben wrde- ist aber nicht so, da Thromboxan von den Thrombos gebildet wird- diese haben keine Zellkerne und sind nach Hemmung von COX nicht in der Lage neues COX zu bilden. Prostazyklin, das im Wesentlichen vom Endothel gebildet wird, kann durch das Vorhandensein von Zellkernen wieder neu syntehtisiert werden auch wenn COX gehemmt wurde. Demetsprechend berwiegt die hemmende Wirkung von ASS auf Thromboxan deutlich. Alles klar? ::-stud: 
Ich hab heute voll den faulen Lenz... und morgen auch... ui.. :Woow:  muss aber sein, sonst bekomm ich noch n Brun Out...
Schnen Abend noch- und sorry, falls ich Unsicherheiten geschrt habe! Es ist wirklich  nicht so schlimm gewesen- ganz ehrlich.- :hmmm...:

----------


## Ali G

achso, hngt das irgendwie damit zusammen, dass thrombozyten keine neue COX mehr herstellen knnen mangels Zellkern und die endothelzellen, die prostazyklin synthetisieren das aber knnen? 
und wie war das nochmal mit der schmerzhemmenden wirkung?  :Hh?: 

[edit: jut, dann habe ich ja doch noch richtig gedacht.. ^^ aber trotzdem danke fr die erklrung!!]

----------


## nickl

Danke an die beiden vor mir!!!
Ich habe vorhin ihren Prfungsbericht gelesen und da ist mir das Herz stehen geblieben, ich dachte, ich werd nicht mehr, hihi, gut zu wissen, dass es euch auch so ergangen wre wie mir :dumdiddeldum...:  Ihr drft nicht vergessen, dass Miss wirklich ein halbes Jahr kontinuierlich nur gelernt hat ohne Unischnickschnack drumherum und sie echt topfit in ALLEM ist und dass dabei wahrscheinlich eine Eins mit 3 Sternchen rausgesprungen ist. (Das hast du versucht dezent zu vertuschen Miss, gibs zu! :Grinnnss!:  :Top: ). Da sind die Fragen dann natrlich auch viel anspruchsvoller als frs Bestehen. Ich gnne es dir aber auf jeden Fall, denn ich muss ehrlich sagen, du bist echt sehr, sehr fleiig im Vergleich zu mir :Woow: , ich hab jetzt schon keine Lust mehr mich mit dem Stoff zu beschftigen, aber dann noch ein halbes Jahr lnger, hhhhh, nein danke! :peng:  :Grinnnss!:  Ich bin auch ehrlich, die Vorklinik habe ich zum grten Teil nur ertragen (ja, Asche ber mein Haupt), mir hat echt nicht viel Spa gemacht (wenn ich ehrlich bin: so gut wie gar nix)und ich will auch nur bestehen, ohne Sternchen und Bravour :hmmm...:  Wenns nicht klappt, dann kann ich ja in einem halben Jahr versuchen etwas hhere Standards einzufhren^^ hihi
Also an alle anderen, keep cool, irgendwie werden wir schon durchkommen hihi

----------


## wunschwrzburgerin

oh gott, nach dem prfprotokoll kann ich meine anmeldung zurckziehn

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ahhhhh.. gleich lsch ich das Protokoll wieder... :Woow: 
Welche Anmeldung meinst du denn?

----------


## ohusa

Gottseidank geht Anmeldung zurckziehen zumindest in S-H gar nicht. Selbst wenn ich auf diese doofe Idee kommen sollte, wrs unmglich. Sobald man alle seine Scheine abgegeben hat und die Ladung gekriegt hat ists amtlich. Da hilft sonst nur noch ein amtsrztliches Attest und darauf wird es nicht hinauslaufen!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ja, bei uns ist es auch so.. deshalb frag ich ja, welche Anmeldung sie meint..

----------


## Ali G

Man kann seine anmeldung immer zurckziehen (auch wenn alles eingereicht ist) sofern die ladung noch nicht verschickt wurde - wie das bei uns z.B. der fall ist.... *grummel*

@Miss: hast du freiwillig das Physikum ein halbes jahr spter gemacht oder wie? Das hatte ich mir ja eigentlich auch berlegt, bis ich auf die wahnwitzige idee kam, mich doch einfach kopfber darein zu strzen, damit ich es endlich hinter mir habe... Ob das so eine gute idee war?  :Hh?:

----------


## Amy_Maus

> Ist hier eigentlich noch wer aus Freiburg? oder bin ich ganz allein?


Bin auch aus Freiburg  ::-winky:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ja, ich hab es freiwillig ein halbes Jahr spter gemacht, da ich genug Zeit zum Lernen haben wollte.. :Grinnnss!:  war ne gute Idee fr mich zumindest..

----------


## wunschwrzburgerin

oh mist, das wusst ich nicht, dass man nicht zurckziehen kann.

----------


## MissGarfield83

Nur bis du die Ladung zur schriftlichen hast ... danach bist du gefangen und musst deine 3 Runden drehen - da du ja von Amts wegen geladen wirst wenn dus versiebst ...

----------


## lottisworld

> Macht Euch doch nicht verrckt. Es ist nicht leicht, Prfungsberichte tatschlich richtig zu interpretieren. Ein reines Auflisten der gefragten Dinge bringt einen nicht weiter einfach aus dem Grund, dass der Gesprchsverlauf nie richtig wiedergegeben werden kann. Und der ist fr die Interpretation einfach sehr wichtig. Ich habe es schon mehr als einmal erlebt, dass das sptere Erzhlen einer Prfung selbst fr mich, die ich der Prfling ja war, die Prfung deutlich schwieriger erscheinen lie als sie es tatschlich war. Und mal ganz ehrlich: Wenn abgedreht Dinge gefragt werden, sind das in den allerwenigsten Fllen die ersten Fragen noch sind es die, weswegen man durchfllt. Kopf hoch, Ihr packt das!


Hey,
so ein hnliches Posting wollte ich eigentlich auch starten...
Ich kann Muriel nur zustimmen, sowohl, was die Fragestellung betrifft, als auch der Sache mit den Protokollen.
Kleinste Details bestimmen mit Sicherheit nicht ber Bestehen oder Nichtbestehen, sondern eher ber Gut oder Sehr Gut. Ich war mit meiner 3 die Schlechteste in unserer Runde, das ich trotzdem so happy bin, hat ganz andere Grnde.
Und das mit den Protokollen ist auch so eine Sache: Einer meiner Prfer wurde in vielen Protokollen als jemand beschrieben, der ALLES fragt, ungeduldig ist und berhaupt kein Feedback gibt. Mehrfach habe ich fettgedruckt gelesen, dass er Autochthone Rckenmuskulatur fragt und hab das wie ein Idiot gepaukt. Ich hatte dann auch Autochthone und das ging so:
Nennen Sie mir doch mal den Gegenspieler vom M.rectus abdominis. Dann sollte ich 2-3 Beispiele aufzhlen, nur Namen, keine Details. Das wars und wurde mit wohlwollendem Lcheln bedacht.
In Physio hatte ich Niere, das Thema habe ich in meinem Chaos vllig bergangen, weil den Protokollen nach zu urteilen, er ja so gut wie NIE Niere fragt. -Er hat mir sogar Bildchen gemalt, damit ich endlich rausbringe, wie das denn mit der Harnkonzentrierung nun so funktioniert.
Also Leute, wenn ich das hingekriegt habe mit Kind, Kegel, Job und Familienkrieg an der Backe, schafft Ihr das schon lange!
Liebe Gre von der wildkreuzenden Lottisworld

PS: Ich habe heute Morgen den gesamten Vorklinikkram von der  Festplatte gelscht- Yeah!
Und am 25.8. gehe ich mir ein Stethoskop kaufen-Yeah! :Party:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Yes @Lotti... das mit dem Stethoskop mach ich auch so... ein feierlicher Moment  :Grinnnss!: 
Und ja, die Details entscheiden ber sehr gut oder gut... und jeder hat eben so seinen Spleen. Meiner ist, dass ich mit einem gut nicht zufrieden gewesen wre...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Ali G

Stethoskop kaufen? meins hab ich schon seit dem 3. Semester... Hattet ihr kein EKM oder so?  :peng: 

@Miss Verstndnis: dann darf man dir also net nur zur bestandenen Prfung sondern zur 1 gratulieren? Wow, net schlecht, dann hat es sich fr dich ja wirklich gelohnt...

@lottisworld: danke, du machst mut!!  :Smilie:

----------


## wunschwrzburgerin

ebenfalls freiburg!

----------


## lottisworld

Hey Ali,
EKM hatten wir im Ersten und meine studientechnische Stethoskopierleistung belief sich gerade mal auf das Auskultieren einer Aortenklappenstenose- uii war ich stolz- und das Auskultieren von Atemgeruschen bei einem Kommilitonen.
Eigenes Stehoskop wre da also vllig overdressed gewesen :hmmm...: 
LG

----------


## abi07

In Wrzburg ist EKM eine Vorlesung.

----------


## MaGe

sooo, jetzt melde ich mich auch mal wieder. erstmal HERZLICHEN GLUECKWUNSCH an alle, die die mndliche schon bestanden haben (und dann auch noch mit ner 1  :Top:  )
beneide euch ja doch, hatte eine etwas faule woche u jetzt ein wenig panik. es kommt und geht in wellen. naja.. dann mach ich mich mal ran.

----------


## medica2007

enhorabuena para todos que han hecho su examen oral! herzlichen glckwunsch.....ihr habt ja dann mehr als 6 wochen ferien  :Woow:  


hab ihr auch manchmal das gefhl, dass die fragen aus den sog. "kleinen fchern" manchmal ihr "Kleinheit" berspielen und total gemein sind? grrr......

ich kreuz in den fchern, in denen ich schon mal gekreuzt habe schlechter als zuvor......vielleicht braucht man ja eine kompensatorische pause um mal wieder den kopf frei zu kriegen?!

----------


## MissGarfield83

> enhorabuena para todos que han hecho su examen oral! herzlichen glckwunsch.....ihr habt ja dann mehr als 6 wochen ferien  
> 
> 
> hab ihr auch manchmal das gefhl, dass die fragen aus den sog. "kleinen fchern" manchmal ihr "Kleinheit" berspielen und total gemein sind? grrr......
> 
> ich kreuz in den fchern, in denen ich schon mal gekreuzt habe schlechter als zuvor......vielleicht braucht man ja eine kompensatorische pause um mal wieder den kopf frei zu kriegen?!


Knnte sein dass du letzteres einfach mal brauchst ... ich merke jedenfalls das das was ich die letzten 2 Wochen gelernt habe meinen gehirnskasten fluchtartig verlsst ... argh. Aber irgendwie krieg ichs hin ... hab wohl eher das Gefhl an der mndlichen zu scheitern als dass ich das mit dem Kreuzen versiebe ...

PS : Wie man merkt prokrastiniere ich wieder ... morgen gehts in die Bib ... keine Chance auf Ablenkung  :Smilie:

----------


## Miss Tiffy

::-dance:  und so eine Auszeit steht mir bevor: kleine Schweizrundreise mit Abstecher nach Italien. Zwar alles an einem Tag, aber egal. Dienstag ist es soweit: ein vllig freier Tag. Ob ich das wohl hinkriege????

Und sonst? Das Kreuzen luft mig. Ich kreuze nach dem Durcharbeiten der Physio-medilearnhefte eigentlich genau so viel wie vorher: knapp 80 %. Hm... ob das alles so richtig ist?????  :was ist das...?:  Aber Abi 07 hat ja gesagt, das wrde reichen. Sein/ihr (?) Wort in Gottes Ohr....

----------


## abi07

SIE hat jedenfalls in der Vorbereitung immer nur zwischen 60 und 70% gekreuzt und im eigentlichen Examen dann doch die 80 geknackt... :hmmm...:

----------


## Stromer

80% heit doch, dass du 80% des Wissens draufhast! Was willst du mehr?! Es werden zwar zum Teil andere Fragen sein, aber letztlich sind doch die Themen in etwa dieselben. Wenn du die 80% nur hast, weil du das Ding schon dreimal gekreuzt hast und somit die Fragen einfach kennst, ok, dann ist es aber egal wie - nicht aussagekrftig, auch bei 100% nicht.

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

80% ist gut!
reicht zum bestehen total aus!
Bei mir is die Luft raus, nachdem ich gestern, statt Physik Bio gemacht hab, hatte ich heut echt kein Bock!
Muss morgen wieder ran mit Wiederholen und Physik.

----------


## medica2007

> SIE hat jedenfalls in der Vorbereitung immer nur zwischen 60 und 70% gekreuzt und im eigentlichen Examen dann doch die 80 geknackt...



cool  ::-dance: 


ich glaube, dass das kreuzen schriftlich (also nicht mit der CD bzw. examenonline sondern mit heftchen) doch wieder einen ganz anderen flair hat und vielleicht dazu beitrgt, besser zu kreuzen??? 
versuch mich jedenfalls damit ebbes zu beruhigen ....  :Blush:

----------


## abi07

Ich glaube eher, dass es an der Prfungssituation liegt, in der man anscheinend (htte ich auch nie gedacht) doch konzentrierter und ganz einfach besser ist. Hab nmlich das letzte Examen vor meinem dann noch 3 Tage vorher schriftlich (im original Aufgabenheft) gekreuzt und war so schlecht wie selten zuvor. 

Kopf hoch, ihr schafft das! Wenn ihr in der Vorbereitung bei unbekannten Fragen ber 70% kreuzt, dann werdet ihr das Ding bestehen. Auch wenn es zwischen 60 und 70 sind, wrde ich mir noch keine Sorgen machen.

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

> Kopf hoch, ihr schafft das! Wenn ihr in der Vorbereitung bei unbekannten Fragen ber 70% kreuzt, dann werdet ihr das Ding bestehen. Auch wenn es zwischen 60 und 70 sind, wrde ich mir noch keine Sorgen machen.


Hoffentlich hast du Recht!

----------


## Laelya

Guten morgen liebe mitstreiter

nachdem ich mir gestern Kopf Hals reingeprgelt habe kommt heute Extremitten....ein Hoch aufs Muskel lernen *g*

das Wetter hier ist schn schlecht, da kann ich immer besonders gut lernen

momentan sitzt mir aber noch die Mdigkeit in den Knochen, sodass ich erstmal etwas suchen werde, was mich wach macht.

Allen einen guten start in eine lernreiche Woche
bald ist alles geschafft :Top:

----------


## Ali G

Sagt mal, schafft ihr es alle, den ganzen Stoff, nachdem ihr ihn gelernt habt, auch noch komplett zu wiederholen??? Also bei mir wird das definitiv net drin sein, ich bin froh, wenn ich einmal mit dem ganzen Kram durch bin...  :Traurig:  

Vom lernplan her ging das aber auch net anders zu realisieren, weil ich nur verdammt wenig zeit nach semesterende (wo noch ganz andere dinge anstanden) zur verfgung hatte/habe und der tag hat ja nunmal leider nur 24 stunden...  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Miss Tiffy

Guten Morgen liebe community,

ach, das ist so wohltuend, wenn ihr mir alle so viel Mut macht, denn ganz ehrlich: ich hab' so richtig viel Angst  - zuweilen ist das kaum auszuhalten. Und deshalb sind eure Zeilen Honig auf meine geschundene Seele.

@abio 07 Du bist also "sie". Oh, das htte ich nicht gedacht. Du hast immer so burschikos geklungen. Da  werde ich mir jetzt mal ein anderes Bild von dir basteln. Witzig!!!

Und ich lerne heute Pyscho. Ich hoffe, das das ganz gut klappt. Auerdem mag ich das Thema und bin sowieso bestens gelaunt, weil morgen der schne Ausflug in die richtige Welt ansteht.  :Woow: 

Zum Thema "wiederholen". Wenn ich Psycho fertig habe, bin ich mit allen Themen durch. Danach werde ich dann versuchen, jeden Tag ein komplettes Examen mit allen Themen zu kreuzen, um auf diesem Weg allen Lcken und Tcken nachzuspren. Ist das eine gute Idee??? :Meine Meinung: 

Viel Energie und Motivation euch allen an den Schreibtischen.....

----------


## wunschwrzburgerin

wie viele stunden am tag lernt ihr eigentlich? Ich schaffe fast nie mehr als sechs stunden, leider.
liebe gre!

----------


## Miss Tiffy

> wie viele stunden am tag lernt ihr eigentlich? Ich schaffe fast nie mehr als sechs stunden, leider.
> liebe gre!


Ach, ich klebe zwar den ganzen Tag am Schreibtisch, schaffe aber im Endeffekt wahrscheinlich auch nicht sooooooooviel mehr als du, weil ich zwischendurch auch immer mal 'was anderes mache - wie man sieht  :Blush: 
Also, keine Panik. Wenn deine 6 Stunden gut genutzt sind, kann das doch eine sehr effektive Sache sein.

----------


## scope

Positiv: letzten Freitag mndlich mit 3 bestanden
Negantiv: es war meine schlechteste mndliche Prfung seit langem - ausgerechnet im entscheidenden Moment...

Naja, in einem Jahr juckts mich nicht mehr  :hmmm...: 

Haltet die Ohren steif!

mfg scope

----------


## ohusa

Trotzdem herzlichen Glckwunsch! Bestanden ist bestanden  :Party:

----------


## Mustang

ja ich bin nach der woche auch mit allem einmal durch.
wollte dann auch jeden tag ein ganzes examen kreuzen weil ich wei gar nicht was ich wiederholen soll eigentlich ja alles aber das schafft man ja nicht mehr.
ich denke mal so merkt man am besten wo die lcken wieder da sind  :Smilie: 
aber ich denke muskel nerven und stoffwechselwege werde ich aufjedenfall nochmal wiederholen und bei jedem skript einfach nochmal die das bringt punkte seite reinhauen zu mehr kommt man in 2 wochen galube ich nicht mehr wenn man das berhaupt packt.

----------


## Muriel

> Naja, in einem Jahr juckts mich nicht mehr


Falsch! Am 25.8., wenn Du abends hier Deine Punkte gezhlt und gesehen haben wirst, dass auch der schriftliche Teil bestanden ist, ist der Zeitpunkt des Nichtjuckens lngst erreicht  :Party:

----------


## Stromer

@Muriel: Das kann ich mir gut vorstellen!

----------


## wunschwrzburgerin

sagt mal, kann man im mndlichen auch mal was nicht wissen?

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> sagt mal, kann man im mndlichen auch mal was nicht wissen?


Ja, aber wenns was gannnzz Basales ist kann das trotzdem den Kopf kosten.

----------


## Adrenalino

> sagt mal, kann man im mndlichen auch mal was nicht wissen?


Ich wrde mal definitiv behaupten: na klar! 
Soweit ich den Eindruck habe, geht es eher um den "Gesamteindruck" - und damit knnte man sogar mehrere (kleinere) Sachen nicht wissen.. 
Allerdings, wenn man keinen guten Eindruck macht und dann Grundlegendes nicht wei/kennt.. dann wirds eng. Aber selbst das ist wieder von Uni zu Uni und Prfer zu Prfer abhngig und daher schwierig zu generalisieren.. 
Meistens bohren die Prfer wohl soweit, bis man eben einiges nicht wei - nur so kann man ja auch herausbekommen, was eine 1 von einer 2 unterscheidet, oder so  :hmmm...: 

Ich werd morgen vllt. ja noch was aus eigener Erfahrung schreiben, denn morgen mittag (!) (*arrrg* :Aufgepasst!:   :Oh nee...:  ) habe ich meine mndliche Prfung.. 
Drckt mir die Daumen...

----------


## abi07

Natrlich darfst du Sachen nicht wissen! Sonst wrden ja alle immer eine 1 kriegen...sogar eine 1 ist noch mglich, wenn man Sachen nicht beantworten kann. Kommt halt, wie Coxy schon sagt, immer drauf an, was fr Sachen du nicht weit. Aber selbst, wenn es total banal ist, fllt man wegen einer Sache nicht gleich durch - die Aufregung wird schlielich immer mit einkalkuliert.

EDIT: Adrenalino, ich wnsche dir auch an dieser Stelle nochmal ganz, ganz viel Erfolg und auch das ntige Glck fr morgen! Du packst das und wirst hier morgen ein paar von diesen posten: :Top:  :Party:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  ::-dance:  ::-stud:

----------


## nickl

Viel Erfolg Adrenalino, meine Daumen sind fest gedrckt!!!! ::-winky: 


Danke Abi, dass du uns hier immer so motivierst, wei gar nicht, wie hilfreich das ist, zu lesen, dass es alles irgendwie geht, obwohl ich gerade eher einen anderen Eindruck habe :kotzen:  naja, dann heute weiter mit Anatomie :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  Ich bin mit BC und Physio und Psycho fertig, muss noch Anatomie und die kleinen Fcher und viel kreuzen, findet ihr, dass ich hinterherhinke oder ist das noch zu schaffen?

----------


## lottisworld

Hey Adrenalino,
auch von mir an dieser Stelle ein ganz dickes Toi Toi Toi, es wird gut werden!!!

Hatte seit gestern ein ganz anderes essentielles Problem: Computer  mitten beim Examenskreuzen abgestrzt und smtliche Zugangsdaten fr den Internetstick gelscht! Kein Festnetz und WLan weit und breit und stundenlang in Warteschleifen gefangen ohne Erfolg!
Heute morgen von einem supernetten Servicetechniker  gerettet worden, alles per Telefon neu installiert. Danke Danke Danke!!!

So Ihr Lieben, auf ein Neues, viel Erfolg uns allen!

Habe mich gestern mangels Internet auf das runtergeladene unkommentierte F 2010 vom IMPP gestrzt, es war ernchternd, oh Mann!

----------


## Laelya

seit gestern abend ist komplett internet und telefon weg und bei vodofone natrlich um 22 uhr niemanden mehr erreicht
heute morgen dann angerufen und erfahren dass viele vodafone anschlsse einen komplett absturz haben und sie nicht wissen wann alles wieder funktioniert o.O

wie gut das wir noch einen umts stick hier rumliegen haben
also wirklich, wie geht denn sowas
ich hoffe es gibt entschdigung

als damals mein telekom anschluss fr eine woche weg war, hab ich einfach die grundgebhr nicht bezahlt und gemeckert wurde auch nicht

bin mal gespannt

----------


## Laelya

@lottisworld:
jetzt wei ich woher mir dein name bekannt vorkommt ^.^
du geisterst gerade im fsi forun rum

----------


## lottisworld

@laelya: naja, rumgeistern ist wohl ein bissel zu viel des Guten...
So richtig wirkungsvoll ist diese Plattform ja eh nicht, finde ich jedenfalls!
Die meisten aus meinem Jahrgang kommunizieren ber Studi-VZ, das ist aber mein Fall so gar nicht!
LG,

----------


## Laelya

ich hatte einfach nciht darauf geachtet, dass du auch aus berlin kommst und war ein wenig stutzig als ich deinen namen dort las....da dachte ich, so einen groen zufall kann es gar nicht geben *g*

naja, mir konnte das forum bisher immer helfen
bei studivz bin ich auch, aber ich bin aus meinem jahrgang ja schon lange raus, sodass ich da kaum noch anschluss habe ^^"

----------


## abi07

@nickl: Ich mach das gerne - wenn ich helfen kann, dann ist es umso besser. Ich wei noch zu gut, wie ich mich speziell vor dem Mndlichen gefhlt habe - die reinste Katastrophe. Ich war mir zu 100% sicher, dass ich durchfalle und bin da nur hingegangen, um "Erfahrungen" zu sammeln. Ich hab mich gefhlt, wie in irgendwas eingepackt, so dass alles von auen, was irgendjemand gesagt hat, berhaupt nicht zu mir durchgedrungen ist. War wirklich schlimm. Ich war gar nicht richtig anwesend in meiner Prfung, hatte ich so das Gefhl - und trotzdem funktioniert man dann irgendwie. Am Ende ist es sogar bers Bestehen hinaus ziemlich gut gelaufen...

Und ich drcke euch allen die Daumen, dass es bei euch genauso luft!!!
(Nicht unbedingt im Bezug auf dieses furchtbare Gefhl vorher, aber zumindest auf den Ausgang der Prfung!)

----------


## Til

Hi,

wei einer wann die Landesprfungsmter die Einladungen rausschicken?

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Boa ey... habt ihr Histo schon gekreuzt? Die Fragen sind ja... :Keks:  :kotzen: 
Fand ich echt frustrierend... bei manchen Bilder erkenn ich nicht mal was es sein soll.. schon fast lustig.. ::-oopss:  Naja, werd mich da aber nicht so reinhngen.. sind ja nur 15 Fragen oder so..
Einen erfolgreichen Tag euch!
Bald ist es geschafft!  ::-dance:

----------


## lottisworld

@til: 
soweit ich wei, sind die Regelungen in den einzelnen LPAs etwas unterschiedlich, in Berlin zum Beispiel ist die Mindestfrist 5 Tage vor dem Termin frs Mndliche. Ich hatte meine Ladung schon 3 Wochen vorher, einige hatten aber wirklich das Pech, wirklich 5 Tage vorher den Bescheid zu erhalten. Teilweise wurden sogar falsche Ladungen verschickt, die dann via Internet zu ihren richtigen Adressaten fanden.
Aber jedes LPA hat auch eine Homepage, wo man die genaue Regelung nachlesen kann.
LG

----------


## Laelya

also ich mag Histo. hab mir irgendwann mal den spa erlaubt und alle histo und ana bildfragen rauszusuchen und auszudrucken...die wurden dann meine abendlektre hehe

----------


## lottisworld

Also Histo mag ich eigentlich auch ganz gerne, zumal die Bilder vom IMPP die reinste Augenweide sind gegen das, was da in den Vorklinikklausuren manchmal so prsentiert wurde als oberschlechte S/W- Kopie..., zumindest hier in B.
Nur noch 2 Wochen.....

----------


## Laelya

hab kurzerhand entschieden heute nochmal mit der physio und histo wiederholung anzufangen....momentan ist zwar ana dran als hauptlernthema am tag...aber irgendwie hab ich angst, das physio wieder vergessen wird
und da ich gerade 2 stndchen zeit hab, mach ich nun niere und danach histo 1  :Big Grin: 

morgen ist ana endlich beendet und ich widme mich dann der chemie und biochemie *freusel*
endlich mal etwas das spa macht :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Stromer

Bei mir ist Ana fertig, wobei ich mir zwischendurch gerade Kopf und ZNS immermal reinziehen will. Wenigstens ein paar Bildchen zur Orientierung.

Habe mit Herz angefangen - so ein geiles Thema. Ich liebe es regelrecht :Love: 

Euch noch einen schnen Tag.

WAS IST EIGENTLICH MIT ADRENALINO?

----------


## Laelya

wenn der tag morgen rum ist hab ich physio, histo, ana und physik abgeharkt....guter schnitt wrde ich sagen und mit den kreuzergebnissen bin ich eigentlich komplett zufrieden.... selbst ana wird momentan besser...warum auch immer

auf chemie und biochemie freue ich micht und psycho wird ein traum  :Love:  das fach, was mir im notfall den a**** retten kann  :Top: 

achja bio hab ich vergessen...das wird zwischen psycho und biochemie noch wiederholt....momentan bin ich einfach nur froh, dass alles ganz gut luft 
trotz einiger mutlosen phasen

@stromer:
ich schau mir kopf hals und die extremitten immer mal wieder an...doch ein schnes punkte thema

----------


## MissGarfield83

> Also Histo mag ich eigentlich auch ganz gerne, zumal die Bilder vom IMPP die reinste Augenweide sind gegen das, was da in den Vorklinikklausuren manchmal so prsentiert wurde als oberschlechte S/W- Kopie..., zumindest hier in B.
> Nur noch 2 Wochen.....


2 wochen ? Sind noch genau 20 Tage plus der Rest von heute ... also mal nich kirre machen ...

----------


## Adrenalino

Gugug liebe Gemeinde! 
Es ist vollbracht: Ich habe heute das mndliche Physikum bestanden!!!   :Party:  ::-dance:  :Top:  ::-bee:  :Friedenstaube:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!: 
Ana und Physio lief echt gut, wenn ich was nicht wusste, war ich selbst schuld, denn es wurden keine krassen oder fiesen Fragen gestellt. 
Dafr lief Biochemie beschissen, aber da hat man bei dem gewissen Prof.H. einfach manchmal Pech..  :/ Es lief so schlecht, dass ich schon befrchtet habe, dass ich wegen BC durchfalle.. (falls jemanden Details interessieren: PM!) aber es hat noch gut gereicht, zwar die Note gedrckt.. aber hey.. is mir grad egal: 
BESTANDN!  :Grinnnss!: 
Leute, wenn es so ne Pfleger Krgge wie ich schafft, schafft ihr das auch!!  :Big Grin: 
Ihr seht, es lief nicht unbedingt gut und ich wusste einiges nicht, man ist der Willkr manchmal etwas ausgeliefert, aber dennoch: geht trotzdem! 
Schnen Abend, ich muss mich jetzt mal erholen ...   ::-winky:   :schnarch...: 

@ Stromer: Herz ist super  :hmmm...:  Hatte heute in Physio Erregung und EKG  :hmmm...:

----------


## lottisworld

@Adrenalino: Glckwuuuunsch alte Pflegerkrcke von alter Schwesterkrcke!!! :Party:  :Party:  :Party: 
...Alles wird gut werden!!!

@Garfield: OK, hab mich vertan- Asche auf mein greises Haupt...

----------


## MissGarfield83

Adrenalino : Saubr !!!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## wunschwrzburgerin

einen riesenglckwunsch! Du kannst total stolz auf dich sein! 

hoffentlich schaffen wir es auch alle!

habe soeben Frhjahr 2009 gekreuzt und bin gnadenlos durchgerasselt

----------


## abi07

@Adrenalino: Hab ich doch gesagt:  ::-dance:  ::-stud:  :Grinnnss!:  :Party:  :Top:  :Grinnnss!: 

@wunschwrzburgerin: Hast du das komplette Examen gekreuzt oder nur einen Tag?

----------


## Mbali

Glckwunsch Adrenalino =)

----------


## Milana

Glckwunsch!
Ich hab mich heute abfragen lassen, mein Freund hat mir ein paar der "Basics Mndliche"-Fragen gestellt... Manoman, hab ich mir einen abgestottert. Entweder muss ich noch seeeeehr viel lernen oder der Adrenalinspiegel hat eine exorbitante Wirkung auf mein Gedchtnis... Was mach ich nur, wenn ich keinen Plan hab???
Ich hoffe, ich hab erst nen Termin weit nach dem Schriftlichen (drei Wochen wrn super...) Ich hab mir sagen lassen, in anderen Stdten wsste man Termin + Prfer schon seit Wochen fr den Zeitraum nach dem Schriftlichen. Ich will das jetzt auch wissen...

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Glckwunsch Adrenalion!!  ::-winky:  Freu mich total fr dich! 
So geil, wenn es vorbei ist.. kann es immer noch nicht fassen... :dumdiddeldum...: 
Heute hab ich mich echt ordentlich mit dem IMPP rumgergert-... etwa 350 Fragen gekreuzt- Histo  :Keks: , Bauch-Becken und Brusteingeweide... naja, lief nicht so toll.. zumindest fr meinen Geschmack.. insgesamt sollte ich mich um 5-10% steigern.. mal sehen ob das drin ist.
Wenn ich so lese, dass manche ihr Mndliches erst 3 Wochen nach der Schriftlichen haben- Wow... zu der Zeit beginnt meine Famulatur schon.. :Love:  :Love: 
Ich hau mich jetzt hin.. morgen steht Physio Powerkreuzen an...
Findet ihr es auch so nervig und anstrengend die Kommentare der Aufgaben zu lesen, die man falsch hatte? Am liebsten wrd ich das gar nicht machen... wr aber irgendwie sinnfrei.. :Grinnnss!:

----------


## nickl

@Abi: Vielen, vielen Dank!!!! Du sprichst mir genau aus der Seele, fhle mich gerade genauso wie du damals. Total schlimm. Ich wei gar nicht, wie ich das schaffen soll, die Anatomiefragen nerven einfach mal kolossal!!!! Ich kann mir einfach nicht merken, wo welcher Nerv langluft, wer wen innerviert, ich habe kein photographisches Gedchtsnis, kein (!) Fach bereitet mir so dermaen viele Probleme wie Anatomie, das war schon in den Semestern davor so, die Hirnnerven konnte ich noch nie fehlerfrei, immo wei ich nur die Namen, habe ZNS noch nicht gelernt. :Keks:  wenn die das in der mndlichen fragen, bin ich geliefert. :Nixweiss:  dieses sinnlose stupide Auswendiglernen bringt mich noch an den Rand des Wahnsinns. Die Topofragen killen mich jedes mal, total verrckt :Traurig: 

@Adrenalino: Herzlichen Glckwunsch!!!!

----------


## Stromer

*@Adrenalino:* Herzlichen Glckwunsch auch von mir. Ich als ebenfalls alte Krcke (wenngleich keine Pflegekrcke) freue mich total fr dich!
*
@MissVerstndnis:* Du machst eine Famulatur?! Du knntest doch auch entspannen?! Wegen kreuzen: meist lese ich die falschen Sachen, aber ich habe auch schon "Schnellkreuzrunden" gemacht :bhh: 

@me: Habe gestern Biochemie mit 70% gekreuzt! Da hab ich mich gefreut. Es war toll. Heute gehts weiter mit Kreislauf. So ein Rhrensystem will erstmal verstanden sein ::-oopss: 

Chemie bin ich belst schlecht - was ich garnicht so recht verstehe. Eigentlich mag ich doch Chemie  :Nixweiss: 

liebste Grsse und einen schnen Tag

----------


## Laelya

guten morgen an alle
und glckwnsch an die bestanden  :Top:  :Top:  :Top:  :Top:  :Top: 

ich habe mich heute dazu hinreien lassen bis um 9 zu schlafen  ::-oopss: 
aber auch nur weil mein verlobter heute erst um neun aufstehen musste

daher jetzt schnell frhstcken und dann ran an den speck, das letzte ana skript  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!: 

danach noch histo 2 und physio 2 wiederholen und 4 examina kreuzen....hach ist das toll

bin momentan sehr zufrieden mit mir und zuversichtlich, mal schauen wie lange das noch so bleibt :Keks:

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

Herzlichen Glckwunsch, Adrenalino!
@laelya ich drck dir alle Daumen und Zehen, die ich hab, dass du es schaffst! Du hast soviel durchgemacht (hab ein bissl das Physikum F 10 mitgelesen) und auch investiert, es muss einfach klappen!

----------


## Laelya

@erdbeer:
danke  :Loove: 
Ich bin sehr zuversichtlich

habe heute anatomie abgeschlossen
und im f09 78,8% und im f05 82,3% fr meine verhltnisse zum fach anatomie ist das wahnsinnig gut und ich bin sehr happy.
die zweite wiederholung kommt ja noch, von daher mach ich mir momentan keine sorgen

werd jetzt erstmal mittag essen kochen und mir danach in ruhe histo2 und physio 2 anschauen und heute abend nochmal alles histobildfragen von 2002-2009 kreuzen (meine motivationshilfe.... :hmmm...: )

auch dir erdbeer alles alles gut fr die schriftliche....das wird schon alles werden
es muss...wie ich mir immer sage :Top:

----------


## Ali G

Oh wei, habe heute meine ladung fr das schriftliche bekommen... Prferkombi knnt besser net sein (auer vllt physio...) aber der termin!!!!! bin schon direkt am 3. pfungstag dran, d.h. nur zwei woche nach dem schriftlichen....  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Nibras

Ich klink mich hier auch mal wieder ein, "Hallo" zusammen aus Dsseldorf ;)

@ali: wie frh bekommt ihr denn bescheid welchen prfer ihr habt?? also bei uns 6-7 tage vorher :-/

----------


## nickl

Hey Ali,
das ist doch ideal, 2 Wochen reichen dicke, um dich auf die Prferprotokolle vorzubereiten, wenn du lnger Zeit httest, wrdest du wahrscheinlich rumbummeln (also ich wrde das :Woow: ) und so hast dus dann endlich geschafft und hinter dir! Stell dir vor, du wrdest erst irgendwann Ende September dran kommen, dann nochmal 1 Monat lernen und dann gleich ins nchste Semester starten, stelle ich mir wenig prickelnd vor...Beneide dich. So wie ich mein Glck kenne, kriege ich ein "tolle, anspruchsvolle" Kombi, am besten dann gleich zum ersten Termin, das wre dann der 1 September  :Keks:  haha, drckt mir die Dumchen, dass es nicht so sein wird :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Miss Tiffy

::-winky: Hi, nachdem ich gestern meinen letzten freien Tag in der groen weiten Welt genossen habe, bin ich nun auch wieder da.

HAbt ihr alle schon die Einladung fr die schriftliche Prfung?? Ich habe noch nichts.

Laelya, den letzten Kommentaren entnehme ich, dass du kurz vor der Mndlichen stehst. Ich drcke dir gaaaaaanz fest die Daumen. Du wirsst das schaffen  :Top:

----------


## FrauHolle

Hey Leute...
Hab durch Zufall dieses Forum entdeckt... zugegeben schon vor ein paar Wochen, aber bis jetzt hab' ich nur ein wenig mitgelesen.
Irgendwie macht es mir totale Angst was ich hier lese...
Ich hab vor 2 wochen meine mndliche bestanden und da war ich so fertig, dass ich erstmal fast ne Woche pausiert habe...
Ich frage mich wie ihr das alle schafft ber Monate so diszipliniert zu sein...?!?
Das kreuzen luft bei mir bis auf physik und chemie auch ganz gut... denke ich... aber wenn ich hier so lese, dass sich einige Leute gedanken machen wenn sie nur 80 Prozent kreuzen wird mir doch recht flau im Magen...

Ich habe sooooo eine riesen Angst :Frown:

----------


## Mustang

nur kein stress!
ist doch wurscht ob du 60% oder 99% kreuzt.
mut nur die magisiche 60% marke knacken und dann ist doch alles wunderbar alles drber ist ein bonus.

ich glaube hier geht es niemand um nur 80% sondern das es keine steigerung gibt, ist bei mir in ana so da kann ich lernen was ich will ich kreuz + - 1-2% immer das gleiche  :Smilie: 

hab auch meine ladung bekommen......juhu ich hab ganze 5 Tage Semesterferien  :kotzen: 
aber wenn man es positiv sieht hat man halt mehr zeit, aber auch mehr zeit zum verckt machen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss Tiffy

genau Mustang, so ist es. Ich habe ja auch oft schon rumgejammert, aber es geht mir nicht um "nur" 80 %, sondern um immer noch 80 %. Begrndet ist diese in meiner Waaaaaahnsinnspanik, dass ich hier und da nicht aus Wissen kreuze, sondern, weil ich die Frage oder eine hnliche kenne.

Ja, und es stimmt, wenn die 60 %-Marke durch tatschliches Wissen geknackt ist, ist alles in Butter. Diese Erkenntnis kannst du brigens auch in den vorherigen Kommentaren lesen. 

Und ich mach jetzt mal 'ne kleine Pause  :dumdiddeldum...:   bis neulich.....

----------


## Laelya

@miss tiffy:
ich habe meine mdl schon vor laaaaaaanger zeit bestanden  :Loove:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Hallchen lieber Mitstreiter/Mitleidner...
Hat jemand von euch noch gro Bock? Ich kann mich echt kaum aufraffen gerade... gestern immerhin Blut/Immunsystem und Herz zum Teil gekreuzt... lief eigenartigerweise besser als Ana... obwohl Ana eigentlich mein Fach is.. :Love:  seeeehr verdchtig! 
Naja, mal sehen wies heute luft.. 
Einen guten Tag euch!
Bald isses geschafft!

----------


## Mera1412

> Hallchen lieber Mitstreiter/Mitleidner...
> Hat jemand von euch noch gro Bock? Ich kann mich echt kaum aufraffen gerade...


naja, du hast ja auch eine mndliche hinter dich gebracht und gelernt hast du ja auch schon fr alles (wie ich das mitbekommen habe).

Ich hab vorgestern erfahren, dass meine mndliche gleich in der ersten woche nach der schriftlichen ist und ich habe bisher gerade mal physio und biochemie (halb) geschafft...und kreuzen tu ich auch katastophal...daher...

Wenn ich an deiner Stelle wre, wrde ich einfach nur noch kreuzen, bis sich die balken biegen...einfach nur kreuzen...oh mann...ich beneide dich gerade  :peng: 

naja, ich hab mir die suppe irgendwie selbst eingebrockt...daher...

----------


## Ali G

hey mera, du bist net allein - ich bin auch gleich am 3. tag dran!!  :dumdiddeldum...:  aber dann ist es wenigstens vorbei!!!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ja, Leute - seid froh wenn es schnell vorbei ist! Wenn ihr die Schriftliche geschafft habt, wird es mndlich auch klappen!  :Top:

----------


## lottisworld

[QUOTE=Miss_Verstndnis;925026]Hallchen lieber Mitstreiter/Mitleidner...
Hat jemand von euch noch gro Bock? Ich kann mich echt kaum aufraffen gerade... 

Alles in Allem fhle ich mich auch gerade ziemlich ausgelaugt.
Dazu noch immer technische Probleme, habe es nicht geschafft, Mediscript auf meinem Apple- Rechner zu installieren, erstmal mit der Springer-Version gearbeitet, die allerdings dieses Jahr noch nicht aktualisiert wurde und von der ich viele Sachen auch schon auswendig kann von unseren ganzen Vorklinik-Klausuren.
Gerade noch Examen-online beschafft, macht so ersteinmal einen guten Eindruck, muss mich aber erstmal dran gewhnen...
Ach ja, wenns doch nun endlich bald vorbei wre... :Wand: 
LG,

----------


## Miss Tiffy

> @miss tiffy:
> ich habe meine mdl schon vor laaaaaaanger zeit bestanden


 ::-oopss:  ooops, da habe ich wohl mal wieder etwas nicht so richtig geschnallt. Sorry! Na, dann eben: herzlichen Glckwunsch naaaaaaaaaachtrglich  ::-winky:

----------


## nickl

Schwankt ihr auch zwischen "das klappt schon irgendwie", "das schaffst du nie, oh mann und nur noch 2 Wochen". ich habe irgendwie total Angst, kann nicht schlafen, nicht essen, gerade wenn ich hre wie weit die anderen sind :Traurig:  Ach mann, alles doof

----------


## Laelya

*grummel*
hatte gestern nacht eine kleine unscheinbare auseinandersetzung mit meinem verlobten, die mich grblerin dann davon abgehalten auch nur ein auge zu zu tun.
die ausseinandersetzung war berhaupt net schlimm und alles ist wieder toll (bin momentan einfach zu emotional) aber lernen kann ich heute aufgrund der nchtlichen schlaflosigkeit knicken  :Frown: 

naja, wird mein einer freier tag pro woche halt vorgezogen. ich werd mich nun ins bett packen und versuchen irgendwie zu schlafen, vllt hilft es was

starte dann morgen korrekt mit chemie und biochemie und in der wiederholung ana 1 und physio 3 :Top: 

Gute Nacht

----------


## medica2007

liebe mitstreiter
ihr seid nicht allein...ich freue mich eigentlich (dass ist jetzt keine schadenfreude), dass ich mit diesen stimmungschwankungen nicht alleine bin.

wir mssen einfach an uns glauben und die die glubig unter uns sind an die Hilfe Gottes.....letztens hat mich jemand gefragt: sag mal hast du bis jetzt etwa keine vorklinik klausur bestanden? 



was wir brauchen sind ausgiebige Pausen......seeeehr wichtig...konnte ich an mir selbst sehen und GNNT euch was
meine schwester zu mir: du kannst nicht jede minute der dir zur verfgung stehenden 24 stunden  lernen (wer htte des gedacht!)


Motivation allein macht noch keinen Erfolg. Aber ohne Motivation ist Erfolg unmglich.


hoffendlich hab ich hier nicht ein stuss geschrieben und es hiflt ein paar leuten  ::-angel:  ::-angel:

----------


## Der Pete

Hey zusammen,

muss auch mal nach lngerer Pause meinen Senf dazu geben:

Hab NULL komma NULL Bock ... ist echt schlimm ... hab auch noch millionen Sachen offen, die eigentlich zum Basiswissengehren sollten ... aber irgendwie kA ... kreuzen luft dafr aber einigermaen. 

WIR SCHAFFEN DAS!  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 


P.S.: ich bin fr einen "Physikum: Durchhalten!" Schild-Smiliey  :Big Grin: 

haltet die Ohren steif

Pete

----------


## Milana

> starte dann morgen korrekt mit chemie und biochemie und in der wiederholung ana 1 und physio 3
> Gute Nacht


Vllig normal, ich bin auch total berreizt und bei jedem Satz, in dem ich auch nur meine ein Fnkchen Kritik zu erkennen, breche ich im Moment in Trnen aus. tzend.  :peng: 

Wie schaffst du es ein Ana und ein Physio heft zu wiederholen?? Msste dringend auch mit der Wiederholung von beidem anfangen...  ::-oopss:  von einmal lesen bleibt nicht viel hngen...

----------


## Adrenalino

So Leute.. allgemeine Stimmung wohl nicht gerade auf dem Hoch wie? 
Ich hab jetzt nach dem Mndlichen eigentlich auch so gar keine Lust mehr, so ein kagg, echt - aber nun sollte ich zumindest mal ANFANGEN mit den kleinen Fchern und eben mit kreuzen, was Dank dem Mndlichen kaum drin war..  :/

----------


## bdb80

allgemeine Frage:
welches Ziel habt ihr beim kreuzen? bzw gibt es "Erfahrungsberichte" ?
reichen -70% kreuzen- zum bestehen?
gibt es hauptschlich Altfragen ? (was meine Rettung wre  :hmmm...: )

fragen ber fragen
lg aus der Lernhlle......

----------


## Laelya

@milana:

ich mach das mit dem wiederholen ganz locker.
ich habe ja im juni/juli jedes fach schon einmal durchgelertn und dann juli/august die erste wiederholung. 

was soviel heit jeden morgen 3-4 h wiederhole ich ein skript (ana, physio, histo und physik fertig) dann kreuze ich dazu die tagesklausur die wir aus dem kurs haben und danach 2 examina, meistens ein relativ neues und ein relativ altes....danach schnappe ich mir dann die beiden wiederholungsskripte und die dazu geschriebenen karteikarten und lese mir die skripte einfach nur durch  :Big Grin: ...also nicht lernen oder wiederholen, einfach nochmal durchlesen, das dauert maximal 1 1/1 h. wenn es dann noch nicht 18 uhr setz ich mich an die medi script cd und kreuze nur falsch beantwortete fragen der abendswiederholung...bsp habe ich physio vom examen 2005-2009 irgendwie 90 falschbeantwortete fragen, die teile ich auf meine 6 wiederholungstage auf und fertig, so mach ich das acuh bei ana..

luft eigentlich ganz gut...nur heute wie gesagt auf grund der schlaflosen nacht einen tag frei.

zum gefhlsmigen leben. das ist momentan echt zu k*****, bei jeder kleinigkeit geh ich auf die palme. nach den ganzen physikumsversuchen sollte ich es doch eigentlich mal gewohnt sein in die art stress zu geraten, aber irgendwie....wei auch nicht. und mein verlober ist sooooo lieb und verstndnisvoll :Love: , der hat es gar nicht verdient, dass ich bei jedem kleinen bisschen anfange zu heulen......

er sagt immer, er hlt sich jetzt die verbleibenen 20 tage noch zurck und danach steht er im mittelpunkt  :Big Grin: 
recht hat er

----------


## Laelya

@bdb:
ich denke das ab 65 prozent aufwrts alles gut ist (wenn du dich nicht bescheit und die fragen schon kennst). so hast du plus/minus 5 prozent frs examen...

mein persnliches ziel ist >70 % aber auch nur, weil es mein letzter versuch ist  :Big Grin: 

was altfragen angeht.

90 prozent der fragen sind altfragen, davon sind glaube ich 80 prozent abgendert in wortlaut und antwort und 10 prozent werden identisch bernommen. 
10 prozent werden neu geniert

daher sagt man ja auch immer kreuzen kreuzen kreuzen  :Big Grin: 
histo sind meistens immer 1-3 bilder wiederholung....also die echt gut ansehen

----------


## Miss Tiffy

@ Stimmungsschwankungen. Au weia, die kenne ich auch. Ich bin eine echte Mimose geworden; bin auerdem ungerecht und kleinkrmerisch. Aber ich denke, dass kommt alles daher, dass wir im Moment sehr isoliert leben  - ich jedenfalls -  und wenig am "richtigen" Leben teilhaben. So stauen sich Emotionen und Energie an. Manchmal hilft es mir, wenn ich Musik hre, die mich, in welcher Weise auch immer, emotional sehr berhrt.  :dumdiddeldum...: 

Und heute ist auch bei mir ein schlechter Tag. Es luft zhflssig, was mich unzufrieden macht.  :Keks: 
Aber was soll's, ich mach dann mal weiter. Tschss zusammen!!!!!  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Mbali

Stimmungsschwankungen habe ich glcklicherweise keine (zumindest noch nicht), aber die Albtrume hufen sich und mein eines Auge nervt... das brennt und schwillt fast tglich an, ihr knnt euch sicher vorstellen wieviel Spa es macht mit nem dicken, trnenden Auge zu lesen...  :Keks: 

*jammerjammer*

----------


## ohusa

Ohja, Albtrume hab ich mittlerweile auch fast jede Nacht. Meistens finde ich den Raum in dem das mndliche stattfindet nciht, weil er gendert wurde und ich laufe dann stundenlang in irgendwelchen Gebuden rum, die ich nciht kenne und finde diesen dummen Raum nicht - was das wohl zu bedeuten hat :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## MaGe

Das hat zu bedeuten, dass du dir viiiiiel zu viele Gedanken machst!  :Keks:  Nein, ich kenne das... Inzwischen kann ich wieder durchschlafen, aber in der Anfangszeit wars bei mir ganz schlimm. Weil man sich selbst so unter Druck setzt, nicht recht wei, was einen erwartet und wo man steht.
Aber ich hab mir immer gesagt, dass ich vor jeder Klausur das Gefhl hatte, rein gar nichts zu wissen und genau das Falsche gelernt zu haben - und bestanden habe ich die ja auch alle. Also gehrt das Gefhl wohl dazu...

----------


## MissGarfield83

Good Morning Physikanten !  :Big Grin:  

Naja von den Stimmungsschwankungen kann ich gerade echt ein Lied singen - so empfindlich reagiere ich sonst nicht auf Rckschlge im privaten sozialen Leben - aber irgendwie werd ich grad ein ziemliches Biest und geh ziemlich schnell in Verteidigungsstellung. Werde zickig, aufbrausend, ungerecht , erbsenzhlerisch - Isolation macht schon komische Menschen. Das blde ist meine Partnerin hat gerade absolut keine Zeit fr mich und wir haben uns deswegen auch schon in der Wolle gehabt. In meinem Bekanntenkreis von Physikanten trennen sich gerade einige von ihren Partnern weil sie auf die stndigen Streitereien keinen Bock mehr haben und so langsam mache ich mir Sorgen um meine Beziehung.

Der Druck unter dem wir stehen ist ja auch nicht ohne und der Berg des Wissens wird ja auch nicht kleiner .... hab langsam echt keine Lust mehr und wrd am liebsten alles hinschmeissen - aber dafr bin ich wohl noch zu diszipliniert.

*seufz*

----------


## nickl

MissGarfield und die anderen, es tut gut eure Beitrge zu lesen. Ich dachte schon, ich bin die einzige, die hier gerade so labil ist. Mit Problemen braucht man mir gerade nicht zu kommen, Handy nehme ich nur ab, wenn es eine gute Freundin ist oder meine Mama, fr alle anderen bin ich gerade eh nicht zu spechen. Obwohl sprechen kann man mit mir sowieso gerade nicht vernnftig, habe alle aber vorgewarnt und sie fangen keinen Streit an :Grinnnss!:  Gestern erst hatte ich so ein Megatief, dass eine Freundin gekommen ist und mich bekocht hat, als sie dann gegangen ist, war ich total emotional und gerhrt von ihrem Verhalten. Ich schwebe gerade so zwischen Verzweiflung, Trnen, etwas Hoffnung und ungefhr 3 mal am Tag frage ich mich, was ich da eigentlich gerade mache und ca 20 mal am Tag habe ich einfach nur Bock alles zu schmeien... :was ist das...?:  Egal, es geht los, Neuro :kotzen:  Mag das auch hier jemand so "gerne" wie ich?

----------


## Laelya

Guten Morgen liebe Mitleidenden,

nach dem gestrigen gezwungenen Nichtstun werde ich mich heute an die Chemie wagen.

@miss:
das mit Trennungen ist normal, zeigt dann aber auch, dass die beziehungen nicht fr die ewigkeit gedacht waren.
Mein verlobter hat jetzt schon 3 mal den ganzen Physikumsterror ber sich ergehen lassen und hat mir nicht einmal vorwrfe gemacht.

Hat mir auch vorher den antrag gemacht, da er meinte, dass ich wissen soll, dass er mich auch heiraten wrde, wenn ich endgltig durchfalle  :Love: 

Man muss es doch so sehen, wenn die Beziehung die Examenszeit nicht aushlt, wie soll sie denn spter die Assizeit aushalten....

lese hier immer soviel im Assistenzarztforum mit und mit erstaunt wieviele Single sind. Eine Beziehung ist anscheinend wirklich Luxus

@all:
denkt nicht mal daran aufzugeben oder hinzuschmeien. Reit die Arschbacken zusammen und setzt euch die letzten 20 Tage bis zum Schriftlichen noch hin und tut was ihr tun knnt.
Nicht das ihr euch danach gedanken macht mit stzen wie "htte ich doch blo mehr gemacht..." etc....
tut einfach jeden tag etwas....ihr msst euch ja nicht stressen...und dann wird das schon  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 

ich will hier niemanden hren der aufgibt und das Handtuch wirft....nich nachdem ihr euch jetzt schon alle bis hieher geqult habt

So, das waren meine Worte zur Stunde
auf gehts mit dem lernen

----------


## Stromer

Hallchen liebste Mitstreiter/-innen,


es tut mir leid, dass einige so an ihre Grenzen stoen, aber wenn ihr das Ding durchhabt, habt ihr ein richtig dickes Fell und nichts kann euch bzw. uns stoppen.
Unsere Beziehung ist schon die ganze Zeit angespannt, aber wegen anderer Sachen. Mit unserem Kind haben sich meine Ansprche total gendert (nicht an materielle Werte) und das lie/lsst uns leider auseinanderdriften. Ich schaue gerade, dass wir ordentliche Lsungen fr die einzelnen Konflikte finden.

Ich muss sagen, was das Lernen angeht, habe ich mich einfach dran gewhnt. Es ist eben wie meine Arbeit. Ich stehe auf, mache Kind und mich zurecht, bringe sie in die KiTa, fahre irgendwohin, z.T. zurck nach Hause, setze Wsche an, lerne, hnge Wsche auf, lerne, staubsauge, lerne .... bringe Kind ins Bett, lerne, falle selbst ins Bett gegen 0Uhr :bhh: 

Klar, ewig sollte es so nicht gehen, aber die Verlockung, die am anderen Ende uaf uns wartet - hhhhhhahhhhhhrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :Woow: 

Zwecks nchtlichem Kreuzen: hatte mich gestern abend in die Hhle des Kreuzlwen begeben :Grinnnss!:  und zumindest die groen Fcher gekreuzt. 
Physio 84,6% :Love: 
Ana 68,4% htte ich nie gedacht, dass ich da mal hinkomme
Biochemie 60,9% da war ich schon mde
Psycho 64,4% da war ich noch viiiiiiiiel mder

Also, fr mich war das richtig toll endlich eine gewisse positive Entwicklung zu sehen. Die kleinen Fcher htte ich nicht mehr geschafft und ehrlich gesagt, will ich nicht wissen, was da egal wie wach rausgekommen wre  :hmmm...: 
*
Ich wnsche euch einen schnen Tag und seid lieb zu euren Lieben!*

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Buuuaaa... Atmung gekreuzt und echt grottenschlecht gewesen.. :Keks:  Hab das Thema noch nie leiden knnen... noch weniger kann ich es leiden, wenn ich merke ich checke es nicht... :Hh?: 
Nun ja,. eben hab ich mir die Fehler nochmal angeschaut... :Keks: 
Hoffe Verdauuung, Niere und Hormone wird jetzt besser... :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Mustang

so bin jetzt endlich einmal mit jedem medilaearnskript durch.
aber naja irgendwie kommt es mir so vor als htte ich das meiste eh schon wieder vergessen hab zwar jeden tag fleiig um die 150 fragen gekreuzt.
und das kreuzen luft auch ganz gut aber trotzdem komm ich mir so unwissend vor geht das noch jemanden so?

jetzt geht es ans wiederholen nur bld das man nicht wei was man kann und was eher nicht das ist einfach so viel was man sich da reingezogen hat.
ich denke mal das ich jetzt einfach jeden tag ein physikum durchkreuze und wenn ich bei fragen merke oh dazu fllt mir aber wenig ein werde ich dann die bereiche nocheinmal wiederholen.
in 2 wochen kann man ja nun auch nicht nocheinmal alle skripte durchmachen.
mte dann ja nur bei den groen fchern ca 2 am tag wiederholen, ich glaube das ist nicht drin  :Smilie:

----------


## Laelya

ich hab die tolle funktion der falschbeantworteten fragen auf der mediscript cd fr mich entdeckt  :dumdiddeldum...: 

in meinen wiederholungen kreuze ich nur nochmal die von mir jemals falsch gekreuzten fragen, das reduziert die fragenanzahl und meinen stress hehe

so ich mach jetzt noch physio 3 zu ende und dann is schluss fr heute

werde morgen mal um 6 aufstehen um mal wieder ne weile frh aufzustehen

----------


## Miss Tiffy

@ Stromer
hey, du bist ja genau so ein Lern- und Haushaltroboter wie ich. Ich habe zwar kein Kind, aber Mann und viel Haus und Garten  etc etc Ich mache den grten Teil morgens und auch dann den Rest zwischendurch. Mein Mann ertrgt  *das alles*  und vor allem mich mit viel Humor und viel Rcksicht. Es tut mir echt gut, wenn er mich zum Lachen bringt. 

 @Miss Garfield
und ja, ich gehe auch nur noch sehr, sehr selektiv ans Telefon. Ich fhle mich von allen irgendwie so unverstanden. Die, die ich vorher Freunde nannte,  sbeln immer so ber meine Situation hinweg, dass es fast schon schmerzt. Und 'ne Freundin, die mich bekocht, habe ich auch nicht   :Nixweiss:  Andererseits kann ich mich auch kaum auf andere Gedanken einlassen. Das stimmt wohl auch. Mama geht noch so gerade, aber die ist so weit weg.... In Psycho habe ich gelesen, dass die Gleichgltigkeit gegenber sozialen Bindungen den schizoiden Charakter kennzeichnet. Ist es wohl schon soweit gekommen
 :peng:     .... au weia


So, dann verlasse ich mal wieder diese Super-Jammer-Ecke. Boah, ich knnte euch alle drcken. Ihr tut mir so  :Loove: , weil ihr so ehrlich seid; Posititves und Negatives rauslasst. 
 Wiederhole heute einige BC Themen fr den Endspurt. So lasst uns denn weiter die Popobacken zusammenkneifen und voller Hoffnung das Ziel anpeilen. Tschssi!!

----------


## FrauHolle

@mustang 
nochmal zu der prozent sache.... ich kreuze meag unterschiedlich... und nicht immer nur +/- 1-2 % .... das ist es ja was mit so kopfzerbrechen bereitet...
aber die sache mit dem nicht mehr wissen was zu lernen kenn ich auch;)
ich kreuze schon seit meiner mndlichen fast nurnoch und schlag immer viel nach oder mach die ganzen zyklen in BC nochmal und sone sachen... weil wie du schon gesagt hast .. alles nochmal is nicht zu schaffen

Sagt mal lernt ihr eigentlich ALLE mit den medilearn skripten? Das macht mir irgendwie wieder angst... weil ich damit nicht so zurecht gekommen bin und die ganz schnell wieder gegen meine kurzlehrbcher und meinen lieben prometheus eingetauscht habe..

----------


## Adrenalino

> Sagt mal lernt ihr eigentlich ALLE mit den medilearn skripten? Das macht mir irgendwie wieder angst... weil ich damit nicht so zurecht gekommen bin und die ganz schnell wieder gegen meine kurzlehrbcher und meinen lieben prometheus eingetauscht habe..


Nene, keine Sorge.. geht auch ohne, denke ich. In Physio und in Anatomie lern ich auch mit meinen Semesterbchern (z.bsp. Thieme Kurzlehrbuch  :hmmm...:  ) In Anatomie find ich die Skripte leider etwas zu dnn fr so viele heftige Fragen.. leider..  :Frown: 
Wenn Du schon was angekreuzt hast und in die Nhe von 60% kommst oder sogar drber, ist doch alles gut  :hmmm...:  

Uff, ich sag Euch, nach der mndlichen Prfung kann ich mich kaum noch aufraffen, eigentlich bin ich absolut urlaubsreif und bekomm schon langsam Aggressionen mich jetzt noch mit Chemie und Biologie, etc rumzuschlagen. 
Naja, heute Abend gibts mal Kino: Inception, bin schon gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen  :Grinnnss!:  Lassen wir uns trotz Stre nicht das Leben zur Hlle machen !!! :Meine Meinung:

----------


## HosHa

> Naja, heute Abend gibts mal Kino: Inception, bin schon gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen  Lassen wir uns trotz Stre nicht das Leben zur Hlle machen !!!



nach dem film wird die verwirrung komplett sein hihihi
viel spa ! geiler film

----------


## Laelya

> nach dem film wird die verwirrung komplett sein hihihi
> viel spa ! geiler film


absolut...da kann man besser diskutieren, als ber jedes medizinfach  ::-dance:

----------


## nickl

Der Film war mal der Hammer und wenn man einmal gecheckt hat in welchem Traum man gerade ist  :hmmm...: und in welcher Ebene, ist er echt genial! Wir haben auch noch ewig diskutiert, der Film ist echt coll  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Milana

Noch 8 ML-Hefte to go. Aber ich glaube ber Psycho werde ich nur mal quer lesen, da lufts kreuzen schon ziemlich gut. Ich hab den Eindruck die Fragen werden immer schwerer  :Frown:  hab bei 2002 angefangen zu kreuzen und bin jetzt bei 2007 und die fragen Sachen, die hab ich ja noch nicht mal gehrt. Also nicht nur, vergessen wies war, sondern noch nie gehrt...

Ach ich beneide echt alle, die schon durch die Mndliche durch sind, grmpf... Ich knnte zu Atmung wahrscheinlich nicht viel sagen auer..h... ja...es gibt da so eine Vitalkapazitt..  ;)

----------


## nickl

@Milana: Macht nix, konzentriere dich jetzt erstmal auf die Schriftliche, dann kannst du immer noch weiter sehen wegen der mndlichen und die Protokolle pausenlang durchmachen. So mache ich es auf jeden Fall, immer nur auf eine Sache konzentrieren, sonst verliere ich zu schnell den Mut, wenn ich diesen gigantischen Berg sehe, deshalb mach ich auch keinen Lernplan mehr, das demotiviert, wenn man da schon wieder ein paar Tage hinterherhinkt.  :was ist das...?: 

Was macht ihr mit Chemie, ich habe davon noch nie Ahnung gehabt, da schaffe ich es auch nicht mehr mich reinzuhngen, reicht es wenn ich kreuze und dann den Rest rate?

----------


## Laelya

Chemie ist wie Physik: 
man sollte nicht zuviel Zeit hineininvestieren, und viele Fragen kann man schon aus der Biochemie beantworten. Hab gestern einen Tag Chemie 1 und 2 gelernt, war viel, das kreuzen danach nicht berauschend, zwar bestanden aber nicht gerade gut...das schiebe ich aber auf das alter des Examens *g*

Werd das also hinter mir lassen und heute vollends in die Biochemie strzen. Das letzte groe Fach, denn Medilearn lsst uns fr Psycho nur 2 Tage, was auch ausreichend ist  :Top: 

Also dann mal ran an den Speck

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

Hab heute die Zulassung frs Physikum bekommen, der mndliche Termin stand auch schon drin, ich hab meinen Wunschtermin erhalten, am 10.09 ist es fr mich soweit, juhu!
Wollte ich so haben, hab ich so bekommen, unglaublich!

----------


## Milana

> Hab heute die Zulassung frs Physikum bekommen, der mndliche Termin stand auch schon drin, ich hab meinen Wunschtermin erhalten, am 10.09 ist es fr mich soweit, juhu!
> Wollte ich so haben, hab ich so bekommen, unglaublich!


Habe auch vor 20 Minuten den Brief erhalten!!! 10.9. 08:00  :Top:

----------


## Laelya

erstmal glckwunsch euch beiden  :Top:  :Top:  :Top: 

bin gerade voll happy  :Love: 
meine ersten themen heute zu lernen sind PDH und Citratzyklus....meine beiden Lieblingsthemen der Biochemie....i love it, schade dass dazu nicht mehr fragen kommen hehe

werd jetzt 10 minuten kuschelpause machen um meinen verlobten zu wecken, damit er nicht schlechtgelaunt ins we startet und danach noch Muskel, Atmungskette und Kollagensynthese und ich bin mit dem "neu" lernen fr heute fertig *g*

ja BC ist toll
<---sagt jemand der jede BC Klausur im 5ten Versuch bestanden hat hehe :Love:  medilearn sei dank ist es nun mein lieblingsfach

----------


## Stromer

Das Kind bei den Groeltern, der Mann nicht im Haus, so sieht ein LERNWOCHENENDE aus :Top: 

Ich hnge immernoch bei Atmung rum, die Bohr`sche Totraumformel kann ich mir nicht merken.

Dann mal sehen, habe garkein richtiges System mehr. 

Mein Grauen wre es mit Niere mndlich dranzukommen! Und ich wette, es wird so kommen  :grrrr....:  Muss mir das nochmal im Groen Dicken zu Gemte fhren, vielleicht macht es da KLICK.

bis die Tage

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

hey Milana, auch Hezlichen Glckwunsch.
hab gerade F09 BC gekreuzt und war sau schlecht, ist die so schwer oder meine ich das nur?

----------


## Mr. Moe

also ich hab chemie die beiden medi learn skripte durchgemacht. ging einigermaen schnell, hab danach so um die 70-75% gekreuzt.
glaub wenn ich das nicht gemacht htte wrens deutlich unter 50% gewesen.
muss aber dazu sagen das ich bei vielem auch nur mehr oder weniger geraten hab, weil die chemie fragen zum teil echt sch***** sind. 
naja, zumindest wenn man null ahnung von chemie aus der schule hat und das chemie semester schon mehr als 1,5 jahre zurck liegt ^^

edit: oha kamen mir ja einige zuvor ^^

----------


## Laelya

hab gerade chemie und biochemie F06 gekreuzt.
Ergebnis=
 Chemie: 85 % :Love: 
 Biochemie= 68,3 %  ::-oopss: 

Dafr das ich BC erst das erste skript wiederholt habe, bin ich ganz zufrieden  :Big Grin: 

werd jetzt erstmal meinen rauchenden Kopf entspannen und dann noch ein Examen kreuzen, ehe ich ana 2 und physio 4 wiederhole

@mr.moe:
joarh chemie ist manchmal echt sch**** und ich hatte chemie LK hehe

----------


## Mr. Moe

beruhigt mich das du das auch so siehst ;)

----------


## abi07

Ich wrde mich nicht allzu sehr auf das Ergebnis in einzelnen Fchern versteifen. Bei uns war z.B. der erste Tag (meinem persnlichen Empfinden nach) schwerer als vorherige Examina, dafr aber der zweite Tag dann viel, viel besser als sonst immer. Also, es gleicht sich aus. Wenn ein Fach nicht so luft, dann luft dafr ein anderes. Also keine Sorgen machen, wenn mal ein Fach in einem Examen nicht gut ist - nur, wenn es eine allgemeine Tendenz ist und in (fast) jedem Examen so luft, wrde ich mich auf dieses Fach nochmal speziell konzentrieren...

----------


## Mustang

sag mal laelya wie machst du das nochmal mit dem wiederholen? liest du diie beiden skripte parallel mit jedem auge eins oder wie bekommst du das zeitlich hin?!  :Big Grin:

----------


## nickl

Sag blo du kennst diese Lerntechnik nicht?!?!?!?!? Das machen wir alle so!  :Grinnnss!:  :Woow:  :hmmm...:  Hihi, kleiner Spa! 
Oh mann, ich drehe hier langsam am Rad, die blden Hirnnerven :Keks: , sie wollen nicht in meinen Kopf :grrrr....:

----------


## Laelya

wieso ein skript lesen (!!!!) 45-60 minuten
macht bei 2 skripten max 2 h  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mustang

@nickl
doch kenn ich schon aber kann ich leider nicht.
dafr habe ich frs physikum mir noch beigebracht brailleschrift zu lesen und lese ein skript mit den augen und das andere mit den fingern ;)

achso ja lesen, lesen geht bestimmt in ner stunde.
obwohl ich eh dann wieder immer langsamer werde beim lesen und dann denke ach das kannste nochmal lesen und dann hab ich doch 4h gebraucht  :Big Grin: 
ich versuch es mal morgen vormittag ob das bei mir was bringt so schnell ein skript durch zu fegen.

----------


## Laelya

frs schriftliche bringt es was, weil passiv wissen mehr punkte bringt  :Big Grin: 
fr die mdl bringts natrlich wenig...weil man da aktiv wissen braucht

----------


## MissGarfield83

So - anscheinend ist es amtlich. Das Physikum und der damit verbundene Stress bzw das daraus resultierende Verhalten killte gerade meine Beziehung  :Wand:  So langsam frag ich mich wofr das alles und ob ich bereit bin die Opfer zu bringen die der groe Gott Fachwissen von mir verlangt ...

----------


## Adrenalino

> So - anscheinend ist es amtlich. Das Physikum und der damit verbundene Stress bzw das daraus resultierende Verhalten killte gerade meine Beziehung  So langsam frag ich mich wofr das alles und ob ich bereit bin die Opfer zu bringen die der groe Gott Fachwissen von mir verlangt ...


Oh neiiin! Bitte nicht, Miss.. Meinst Du wirklich, dass es soweit ist!? Uff... sowas sollte nicht geschehen. Da ist es schwer trstende Worte zu finden... *seufz* ..  :/ Du hast mein Mitgefhl..

----------


## nickl

Oh je, du hast auch mein Mitgefhl, wei genau wie man sich fhlt... :was ist das...?:  Fhl dich gedrckt. Auch wenns schwer fllt, versuche dich jetzt nicht aus der Bahn werfen zu lassen und zu trauern, jetzt erstmal verdrngen, danach kannst du immer noch weiter sehen. Bei mir hilft/half bei greren Problemen in der Bib lernen, alle Probleme zu Hause lassen, Handy nicht mitnehmen (sonst kommt man in Versuchung die Sachen "klren" zu wollen und starrt permanent drauf). Ich habe manchmal echt ganze Tage in der Bib verbracht, weil ich nicht an die Probleme denken wollte und es mich sonst so runtergezogen htte, dass ich htte erstmal nichts lernen knnen, in unserem Studium kann man sich menschliche Aussetzer und Kranksein fr lange nicht erlauben. :Oh nee...:  Nochmal alles Gute und wenns zu schlimm wird, ruf eine Person deines Vertrauens an und quatsch dich da aus.

----------


## Mr. Moe

ich frag mich auch ab und zu, ob das alles den aufwand den man so betreibt und die opfer die man dafr bringt wert ist. 
wenn man sich anguckt was die menschen in seinem umfeld so tun - eine reise nach der anderen, interessante praktika und ein studium bzw. ausbildung, was ihnen laut eigener aussage "spa macht" - ist das manchmal nicht so wirklich einfach.
keine ahnung wies euch geht aber ich hab mein freizeitvergngen ab der hlfte des 2. semsters auf ein minimum (im 3. semster wo wir anatomie hatten sogar so gut wie komplett) zurckgefahren. ich bin alles andere als schwer von begriff, tatsache ist, dass ich trotzdem nicht vor dem physikum stnde, wenn ich es nicht getan htte. ich empfand die vorklinik als einzige schikane, alles was spa machen knnte, wird einem auf die ein oder andere weise madig gemacht. das muss nicht zwangslufig durch bse absicht der profs geschehen, sondern liegt meist einfach an dem zeitdruck.  :Keks: 

ich will hier keine miese stimmung verbreiten aber diese gedanken drngen sich mir immer wieder auf. dann denke ich mir aber, dass ich mir wirklich im klaren war arzt werden zu wollen (1 jahr im krankenhaus gearbeitet). leider habe ich inzwischen beinahe komplett den bezug dazu verloren, hoffe aber, dass sich das zu gegebener zeit wieder ndert.
nicht zuletzt zhlt auch, was man schon bis hierhin an zeit und ehrgeiz eingesetzt hat als argument um weiter durchzuhalten. schlussendlich denke ich mir dann, dass es mir wichtiger ist die 30-40 jahre im berufsleben einen interessanten und fordernden beruf zu haben, als ein entspanntes studentenleben zu verbringen. ob das die richtige entscheidung ist, wird sich zeigen.

 :Meine Meinung: 

zuletzt muss ich noch den leuten, die das physikum wiederholen meine grte hochachtung aussprechen. ich wsste nicht, ob ich die energie aufbringen knnte, mir den ganzen sch**** auch nur noch einmal anzutun.

----------


## Laelya

@mr.moe:
leute wie ich danken dir....ich mach alles schon zum vierten mal....und glaub mir
ich hab so oft heulend zu hause gesessen und mich oft gefragt ob es das alles wert ist...krperliche und psychische krankheiten durchgestanden, auf grund des stresses....

und ich htte wahrscheinlich schon lngst aufgegeben, htte ich nicht so einen toll mann an meiner seite, der mit mir durch dick und dnn geht
und natrlich die aussicht....dass alles einmal besser wird

----------


## MissGarfield83

> @mr.moe:
> leute wie ich danken dir....ich mach alles schon zum vierten mal....und glaub mir
> ich hab so oft heulend zu hause gesessen und mich oft gefragt ob es das alles wert ist...krperliche und psychische krankheiten durchgestanden, auf grund des stresses....
> 
> und ich htte wahrscheinlich schon lngst aufgegeben, htte ich nicht so einen toll mann an meiner seite, der mit mir durch dick und dnn geht
> und natrlich die aussicht....dass alles einmal besser wird


Sehr taktvoll Laelya ... *schnuffz*

@ adrenalino : Doch und das bei der Frau wo ich mir sicher bin sie wre die eine ... Ochmenno, ich glaub ich werd einfach House ...

@nicki : Das mach ich schon die letzten zwei Wochen um nicht in der Luft zu hngen ... mich dauernd in der Bib zu verkriechen anstatt alleine zuhause zu lernen - aber trotzdem starre ich immer wieder auf das Mistding namens Handy ... ich weiss ich war ungerecht und sehr fordernd und hab mich an Kleinigkeiten hochgezogen - aber deswegen gleich alles hinschmeissen ...  :Frown:

----------


## tortet

@moe: wenn ich da als Zweitstudent meinen Senf dazugeben darf: ich wage mal zu behaupten, JEDES Vorstudium ist Schikane - schliesslich liegt der Sinn des Vorstudiums hauptschlich darin, zu sieben. 

@missgarfield: Tut mir sehr leid fr Dich. Sry, wenn das jetzt hart klingt: eine Beziehung sollte es schon verkraften, dass jemand im Prfungsstress eben etwas dnnfelliger als sonst ist.  Sonst hlt sie auch keiner wirklichen Belastung stand. Fhl Dich gedrckt! Du schaffst das und findest dann auch bald die richtige Partnerin!

----------


## Mr. Moe

> @moe: wenn ich da als Zweitstudent meinen Senf dazugeben darf: ich wage mal zu behaupten, JEDES Vorstudium ist Schikane - schliesslich liegt der Sinn des Vorstudiums hauptschlich darin, zu sieben. 
> 
> @missgarfield: Tut mir sehr leid fr Dich. Sry, wenn das jetzt hart klingt: eine Beziehung sollte es schon verkraften, dass jemand im Prfungsstress eben etwas dnnfelliger als sonst ist.  Sonst hlt sie auch keiner wirklichen Belastung stand. Fhl Dich gedrckt! Du schaffst das und findest dann auch bald die richtige Partnerin!


da hast du wohl recht, das denk ich mir dann auch immer. in diesem sinne - durchhalten kumpanen, alles wird gut  :Friedenstaube:

----------


## nickl

Danke, dass ihr das auch so seht wie ich, ich dachte schon ich bin unnormal. Ich habe nmlich schon Leute getroffen, die meinten das Studium macht riesigen Spa und sie fnden Chemie und Anatomie total derbe cool :Hh?:  Ich dachte nur: hm, habe ich was verpasst, wo bin ich eigentlich hier ::-oopss: 
Danach habe ich mich aber mal bei den hheren Semestern umgehrt und die meinten, dass Vorklinik schlimm war und es nicht ungewhnlich ist, wenn man es eher ertrgt als dafr zu leben. Vielleicht bin ich dann doch nicht so falsch hier. :Grinnnss!: 
Es ist normal, dass das Studium einen an die Grenzen bringt, denke ich zumindestens, aber berlegt mal, wie viel wir auch frei haben. in den Ferien habe ich zum grten Teil nichts gemacht und erst am Ende angefangen fr die Nachprfung zu lernen. Allerdings kenne ich das Gefhl nicht mehr weiter machen zu knnen nur zu gut, ist gerade besonders jetzt ausgeprgt vor dem P :was ist das...?:  Im 3 Semester (ist auch das hrteste bei uns mit Anatomie, Bc und Physio), wollte ich ein Semester Pause machen, so schlimm war es schon. Ich sa tagelang nur zu Hause, habe an die Decke gestarrt, konnte nicht lernen, geheult, war echt die schlimmste Zeit, so schlimm, dass meine Mama sogar gekommen ist (wohnt weit(er) weg). Habe mich dann wieder aufgerappelt, nur noch gelernt und hab dann alles mit ein Bisschen Glck sofort bestanden. 
Whrend des Semesters musst du schauen, dass du dir trotzdem deine Freirume schaffst, dann arbeitest du effektiver. Ich gehe ziemlich oft laufen, nimmt schon so 1 Stunde in Anspruch, danach gehts aber meistens viel besser mit dem Lernen, der Kopf ist frei und du holst die "verlorene" Zeit wieder schnell nach. Ach ja, und mach blo nicht den Fehler alles knnen zu wollen, berall schn glnzen zu wollen, alles bis ins noch so kleinste Detail zu kennen. Es geht ums nackte Bestehen, nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Ja, mit dem nochmal lernen haste recht,habe so groen Respekt vor Laelya, das Mdel kmpft bis zum bitteren Ende und ich wnsche ihr echt vom ganzen Herzen, dass sie dieses Ding besteht.

----------


## MissGarfield83

> @missgarfield: Tut mir sehr leid fr Dich. Sry, wenn das jetzt hart klingt: eine Beziehung sollte es schon verkraften, dass jemand im Prfungsstress eben etwas dnnfelliger als sonst ist.  Sonst hlt sie auch keiner wirklichen Belastung stand. Fhl Dich gedrckt! Du schaffst das und findest dann auch bald die richtige Partnerin!


Wenn die Partnerin auch gerade ne Menge Stress hat kann es halt zu blden Missverstndnissen kommen ...

----------


## tortet

Haltet durch, Ihr drft Euch wirklich auf die Klinik freuen! Das 5. ist superchillig (wahrscheinlich, weil alle noch im P-Jetlag sind), alles luft viel entspannter und man hat endlich das Gefhl, dass man wirklich Medizin studiert! 
Es wird im Hauptstudium deutlich leichter, man wird als "Kollegen" bezeichnet und es macht wirklich Riesenspa! (ok, vielleicht mit GTE als Ausnahme :Grinnnss!: )

Durchhalten, bald habt Ihr es geschafft!

----------


## Laelya

@missgarffield:
tut mir wirklich leid...ich wollte nicht taktlos sein   :Frown: 
ich schreib hier einfach immer nur runter, was mir gerade durch den sinn geht, weil das hier mglich ist

ich werde mich zurck halten, versprochen

----------


## tortet

> Wenn die Partnerin auch gerade ne Menge Stress hat kann es halt zu blden Missverstndnissen kommen ...


Klar ist es eine Belastung, wenn beide im Stress sind. Es klang recht entgltig, was Du geschrieben hast - oder hat es einfach nur heftig geknallt?

Ich finde aber auch, dass Deine Partnerin wissen sollte, dass das P die entscheidende Prfung des Medizinstudiums ist und dass es wichtig ist, dass sie Dir jetzt wenigstens noch solange den Rcken freihlt, bis Du da durch bist.

Vielleicht renkt sich ja auch alles wieder ein. Warte erstmal ab, und versuch, Dich mit Lernen abzulenken. Das wird schon!

----------


## nickl

> @nicki : Das mach ich schon die letzten zwei Wochen um nicht in der Luft zu hngen ... mich dauernd in der Bib zu verkriechen anstatt alleine zuhause zu lernen - aber trotzdem starre ich immer wieder auf das Mistding namens Handy ... ich weiss ich war ungerecht und sehr fordernd und hab mich an Kleinigkeiten hochgezogen - aber deswegen gleich alles hinschmeissen ...


Ich sag ja, Handy zu Hause lassen, auch wenn es im Spind eingeschlossen ist, kommt man in Versuchung stndig "Pause" zu machen und mal ebend zu schauen. Kenne das auch von mir und Herzschmerz haben wir wahrscheinlich alle durchlebt und jeder kann hier nachvollziehen wie du dich fhlst. Ich ertappe mich manchmal immer noch wie ich in Erinnerungen schwelge obwohl das schon 2 Jahre her ist :Hh?:  :Hh?:  :Hh?:  Aber ich verspreche dir, der Schmerz wird nachlassen, irgendwann wird er sogar ganz vorbei sein und du wirst dich wieder ganz normal fhlen auch wenn du dir das momentan nicht vorstellen kannst, ab und zu wirst du noch daran denken und es bleibt ein leichtes Ziehen. Meine Beziehung ist kurz vor Beginn des Studiums zerbrochen, ich musste umziehen, habe hier erstmal in einer Jugendherberge gelebt, weil ich obdachlos war und kannte hier niemanden, prickelnd war das  nicht. Meine Mama musste sogar meine Koffer fr mich packen, weil ich dazu nicht in der Lage war. Da habe ich dann auch meine "Strategie" entwickelt mit Biblernen, Handy zu Hause lassen, kompletter Kontaktabbruch zu ihm etc. Was mir auch geholfen hat, war das Buch von Dr. Klein, die Glcksformel, da steht dann beschrieben, was bei Liebeskummer in deinem Gehirn vorgeht und wie Gefhle entstehen, welche Hormone eine Rolle spielen, superinteressant, alles auf einer naturwissenschaftlichen Basis, war irgendwie gut zu wissen, dass es dafr eine rationale Erklrung gibt, ist aber sicherlich nicht jedermanns Sache und vor dem P will man sowas eher nicht lesen. Ich wnsche dir ganz,ganz viel Kraft, du packst das, Kopf hoch, Arschbckchen zusammengekniffen und los gehts.  :Smilie:

----------


## FrauHolle

> Wenn die Partnerin auch gerade ne Menge Stress hat kann es halt zu blden Missverstndnissen kommen ...


das stimmt allerdings...mein freund war bis vor 3 tagen auch in seiner klausurenphase und wir haben uns nur noch gestritten... seitdem es damit durch ist gehts glcklicherweise...aber ich hatte auch irgendwie angst dass es das gewesen sein knnte... aber manchmal hilft metakommunikation...
aber es ist einfach im moment ne durststrecke....
ich hoffe dass du das so gut wie mglich bewltigen kannst...
ich wnsch dir viel kraft!!!

----------


## Miss Tiffy

@Miss Garfield. Ach menno, das ist aber auch echt eine Schitte, in der du da gerade steckst. Ich denke auch, du solltest versuchen, das Ganze - wenn irgend mglich  - vorerst zu verdrngen. Die Zeit, die jetzt noch bleibt, ist kostbar. Du brauchst alle Kraft fr das P .... Konzentriere dich auf deinen Weg und zieh das P durch. Und wenn es dann vorbei ist, siehst du vielleicht selbst alles klarer und kannst dir berlegen, ob ihr zwei noch eine Perspektive habt.

Und noch was: ein Partner, der in dieser heiklen Phase sich selbst nicht zgeln und zurcknehmen kann, muss noch eine Menge dazu lernen. Und was ist, wenn es dir das nchste Mal nicht gut geht??? Wird dann wieder ein Abschiedsdrama inszeniert, um die eigene Wichtigkeit nicht zu verlieren? Sorry Miss, das klingt hart, ist aber genau das, was ich denke. 

Und vielleicht trstet es dich / oder auch nicht  / wer wei?? Ich habe zwar noch einen Partner, der hinter mir steht, aber dafr keine Freunde mehr. Die haben sich irgendwie alle verpisst. Mein Telefon hat schon seit Tagen nicht mehr geklingelt.  Kommt davon, wenn man so ein Ekel ist ...... :bhh: 

So und nun zum Eigentlichen: habe heute das erste Examen gekreuzt. Allerdings nur den ersten Tag. Insgesamt waren es 73 %. (Physio 76, BC 88, Chemie 57, Physik 30 %. ahm ... Physik = komplett geraten.  Da muss wohl noch das eine oder andere Pufferpnktchen dazu, gell???? 

Hey, und das mit der Braille-Schrift finde ich super. Das mache ich jetzt auch!!!

Und jetzt ist Feierabend fr heute. Ich mag nicht mehr. Werde mir gleich das eine oder andere Glslein Sekt genehmigen und den Tag gemtlich ausklingen lassen. Tschssi..... :Party:

----------


## stanzeline

also ich muss mich jetzt ganz kurz ber etwas ausk...

wie kann es eigentlich sein, dass alle sagen, mann soll 3 monate vor dem physikum anfangen zu lernen?!

Ich habe mitte juni noch biochemie und physio .wie ihr (denke ich) alle wisst hat das "auf klausuren lernen" nicht wirklich etwas mit gezielter physikumsvorbereitung zu tun.

so bleiben mir exakt 5 wochen zum lernen... da ist schonmal das "3 tage fr ein medilearnskript" fr den ar... !!!

Soweit ich aber wei bestehen in freiburg mehr als 80% das physikum. deswegen finde ich es wirklich doof leuten zu sagen sie sollen doch bitte schon 3 monate vorher anfangen, vorallem wenn man so tut, als ob das die regel wre!

(sry wenn das schon geschrieben wurde, habe mich nicht nur alle 500 irgendwas beitrge gekmpft)

----------


## Stromer

*@stanzeline:* So oder so hnlich geht es eigentlich jedem. Kaum einer hier kann sagen, dass er tatschlich mehr Zeit hatte. Die ganz Strebsamen haben schon seit Monaten einen Lernplan, der neben dem Klausurlernen auch noch das Wiederholen fr das P einbezieht. Aber ich kenne da keinen persnlich :Blush: 
Die meisten mhen sich so wie du und ich.

Ich hnge immernoch an der Atmung, aber knack das gleich und dann HINFORT MIT DIR DU BEL THEMA. Wobei: so schlimm wie Niere kann es ja nie-nicht sein.

Habe mir noch das Physik-Heftchen bestellt. Und will noch Psycho anfangen, wenigstens diese Modelle. Den Rest kann ich mir so halbwegs zusammenreimen.

*@MissGarfield:* Sie fngt sich wieder. Ich hatte gestern einen Wutausbruch - einen wirklich schlimmen. Mein Kind war zum Glck nicht da und hat mich so unkontrolliert erlebt und mein Freund war ganz eingeschchtert und hat sich verdrckt. (Wenn ihr meinen Freund und mich optisch kennen wrdet, wrdet ihr die tragikomische Seite verstehen)

----------


## MissGarfield83

> [B]
> *@MissGarfield:* Sie fngt sich wieder. Ich hatte gestern einen Wutausbruch - einen wirklich schlimmen. Mein Kind war zum Glck nicht da und hat mich so unkontrolliert erlebt und mein Freund war ganz eingeschchtert und hat sich verdrckt. (Wenn ihr meinen Freund und mich optisch kennen wrdet, wrdet ihr die tragikomische Seite verstehen)


Stromer : Das klang sehr endgltig ... naja  :Frown:  Auf ein neues - heute ist Bio dran ... bin natrlich nicht in die Uni gefahren  :Frown:

----------


## Mr. Moe

> also ich muss mich jetzt ganz kurz ber etwas ausk...
> 
> wie kann es eigentlich sein, dass alle sagen, mann soll 3 monate vor dem physikum anfangen zu lernen?!
> 
> Ich habe mitte juni noch biochemie und physio .wie ihr (denke ich) alle wisst hat das "auf klausuren lernen" nicht wirklich etwas mit gezielter physikumsvorbereitung zu tun.
> 
> so bleiben mir exakt 5 wochen zum lernen... da ist schonmal das "3 tage fr ein medilearnskript" fr den ar... !!!
> 
> Soweit ich aber wei bestehen in freiburg mehr als 80% das physikum. deswegen finde ich es wirklich doof leuten zu sagen sie sollen doch bitte schon 3 monate vorher anfangen, vorallem wenn man so tut, als ob das die regel wre!
> ...


war bei uns auch so. ich hatte weder lust noch zeit, im laufenden semester schon frs physikum zu lernen. wre es gegangen? theoretisch ja, dann httest du aber deine freizeit an 2 fingern abzhlen knnen...
deswegen ist es bei uns auch so. 2 monate lernzeit frs physikum. super  :Top: 
physio hatten wir als letztes, das hab ich gar nicht mehr gelernt, hab ja frs semester und die klausur alles 2 mal von vorne bis hinten gelernt. was davon noch hngen geblieben ist, will ich gar nicht wissen. gleiches gilt fr anatomie, liegt auch schon einige wochen zurck. das wird alles sehr interessant ^^

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

Miss Garfield, es tut mir leid fr dich, das ist der schlechteste Zeitpunkt, den man sich aussuchen kann. Ich wnsche dir Kraft frs Physikum, vielleicht klrt sich das noch alles auf?

Ich bin so ohne Ende hintendran, ich knnte gerade kotzen, es ist echt so typisch fr mich, alles auf den letzten Drcker!

Stanzeline, bin auch in Freiburg zu Physio sag ich nur, Hammerklausur, schlecht im Physio- Physikum, sagt schon alles ber diese Klausur aus!

----------


## MissGarfield83

> Miss Garfield, es tut mir leid fr dich, das ist der schlechteste Zeitpunkt, den man sich aussuchen kann. Ich wnsche dir Kraft frs Physikum, vielleicht klrt sich das noch alles auf?
> 
> Ich bin so ohne Ende hintendran, ich knnte gerade kotzen, es ist echt so typisch fr mich, alles auf den letzten Drcker!
> 
> Stanzeline, bin auch in Freiburg zu Physio sag ich nur, Hammerklausur, schlecht im Physio- Physikum, sagt schon alles ber diese Klausur aus!


Schade dass man manche Professoren nicht zu mehr Physikumsrelevanz zwingen kann - Freiheit der Lehre ist manchmal echt ein Fluch. Mittlerweile hab ich angefangen meinen Lernplan so arg zusammenzustreichen damit ich noch hinterherkomme und fr Psych Soz und ein Probephysikum noch Zeit finde ... das kommt davon wenn man im letzten Semester mit Klausuren und anderem unntzen Kram zugebombt wird nur weil die Profs gerade mal lustig neue Klausuren einfhren - fr Seminare die eh total am Physikumsstoff vorbeigehen ...

----------


## Strodti

> fr Psych Soz und ein Probephysikum noch Zeit finde ...


ranhalten! Psych/Soz ist ein super Punktelieferant.

@Alle: Ihr schafft das schon, ihr lauft doch schon auf der Zielgerade. Die letzten Tage sind immer bld  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## MissGarfield83

> ranhalten! Psych/Soz ist ein super Punktelieferant.
> 
> @Alle: Ihr schafft das schon, ihr lauft doch schon auf der Zielgerade. Die letzten Tage sind immer bld


I know - aber da mach ich nur nochmal die Basics - Modelle, Skalen usw ... der Rest ist ja relativ einfach  :Smilie:

----------


## Milana

> Stromer : Das klang sehr endgltig ... naja  Auf ein neues - heute ist Bio dran ... bin natrlich nicht in die Uni gefahren


Manchmal kann man auch daheim besser lernen, da ist wenigstens die Schokolade in Reichweite. Ich hasse die Bib, da fhle ich mich nur von total fleiigen Leuten umgeben, das geht gaaar nicht...

Ich hab heute auch mit Bio angefangen, die erste Hlfte hat sich gezogen wie sonstwas, blde dmliche Zellkontakte, aber die zweite Hlfte ging ratzfatz um und jetzt bin ich tatschlich vor 14 Uhr mit dem Heft durch (das schaffe ich sonst eher selten :/ bin so lahm). Nach Bio fehlt nur noch Chemie und Psycho und dann gehts los in die Alles-ins-Hirn-schnell-Wiederholungsphase...

Nicht entmutigen lassen... ich hoffe, du schaffst es, das einfach aus dem Kopf zu schieben und weiter zu machen.

Apropos Psycho... habt ihr auch den Eindruck dass ab 2007 die Fragen einfach nur noch eklig werden? Wofr ist die Bundsrztekammer zustndig, blabla nur noch so komische Gesellschaftsfragen... tzend....

----------


## Laelya

hab heute bc 2 gemacht....tolle AS wieder zeichnen lernen und harnstoffzyklus *g*

warte jetzt darauf dass wir endlich essen knnen und werd danach erstmal kreuzen.

Hab heute mal sowas von keine lust...freu mich darauf wenn ich heute abend mit allem fertig bin...bin mde und will schlafen *ghn*

auf bio freu ich mich schon  :Big Grin: 
und zellkontakte liebe ich, dafr mag ich transkription und translation nicht so sehr :Nixweiss:

----------


## Mr. Moe

ja, bio war cool ^^ ging super fix. gekreuzt hab ich zwar nicht so weltbewegend danach, fand manche fragen echt abgefahren bzw. hatte einfach gar keine ahnung wie ich sie lsen soll (diese komischen biomathematik fragen, die nicht einfach mit dem hardy weinberg gesetz gehn z.b.). gereicht hats dennoch, von daher  :Top: 

ich arbeite mich grade durch psycho...ehm, vlt. bin ich da ja etwas seltsam veranlagt, weil alle psycho so entspannt finden - das erste skript bzw. das themengebiet dazu find ich aber einfach mega tzend  :kotzen:  

naja, kann nur besser werden ^^. weiter gehts mit dem 2. skript.

----------


## Laelya

hab gerade bc/chemie h06 gekreuzt
bc mit 70,6 und chem mit 91,5 prozent....damit kann ich heute zufrieden abschlieen...die wiederholung wird auf morgen geschoben, da ich einfach nur total banane im kopf gerade bin und mir lieber einen etnspannungsfilm reinziehe

----------


## nickl

@Mr. Moe: Ja, das 1.Skript fand ich auch am schlimmsten, die ganzen Korrelationsdinger :schnarch...:  voll de, aber die nchsten 2 Skripten sind dagegen ein Spaziergang.


Boah, ich kriege langsam echt Aggressionen gegen den Kommentator auf der CD. Bei Fragen, die ich falsch habe steht dann "Ein Geschenk des IMPPs", "Kniffelig, aber mit ein Bisschen Logik zu lsen", "Die anderen Mglichkeiten sind abwegig" :kotzen:  :Keks:

----------


## abi07

@Laelya: Darf man fragen, welcher Film es geworden ist? Bruchte so was jetzt auch unbedingt...




> Apropos Psycho... habt ihr auch den Eindruck dass ab 2007 die Fragen einfach nur noch eklig werden? Wofr ist die Bundsrztekammer zustndig, blabla nur noch so komische Gesellschaftsfragen... tzend....


Mein persnliches Highlight in unserem Physikum war die Frage, was denn ein Tranfereinkommen sei. Da dachte ich nur: okay, bin ich hier im falschen Examen gelandet? Toll auch beim Examen Herbst 09 die Frage zum Marxismus - allerdings war die wenigstens richtig einfach.

----------


## ohusa

> Boah, ich kriege langsam echt Aggressionen gegen den Kommentator auf der CD. Bei Fragen, die ich falsch habe steht dann "Ein Geschenk des IMPPs", "Kniffelig, aber mit ein Bisschen Logik zu lsen", "Die anderen Mglichkeiten sind abwegig"


Das fand ich bei unseren Profs schon immer so schrecklich, wenn wir in der Vorlesung IMPP Fragen durchgegangen sind und sie gesagt haben: "Jetzt kommt mal eine besonders leichte Frage", oder "Die mssen sie jetzt aber wissen, die ist ja fast geschenkt" und genau die konnte ich dann bestimmt nicht und hab mich super doof gefhlt... :Nixweiss: 
Aber wenn man dann dafr die richtig macht, die anscheinend besonders schwer sein soll, gleicht sich das ja auch wieder ein bisschen aus (hoffentlich  :hmmm...: ).

----------


## Laelya

@abi:
schau mir twilight an hehe...da muss ich nicht nachdenken
und danach wird new moon werden

daher verkrmel ich mich jetzt ins bettchen

----------


## Mustang

so hab jetzt mir mal vorgenommen 1 physikum am tag zu kreuzen heute war F07 dran und es ist berraschenderweise "gut" ausgegangen.

aber irgendwie komm ich echt nicht mit dem wiederholen klar wei nicht wo ich anfangen soll.
hab es heute mal so gemacht das ich beim kreuzen mir auf nen zettel geschrieben habe bei was fr themen/fragen ich schon eher unsicher war und das wissen nicht ganz so parat war.
hab das dann immer nach dem fach nachbereitet.
wei jetzt nicht ob das was bringt aber ich wei halt echt nicht was noch akut wiederholt werden muss und was eben nicht weil ich es einfach bei der masse gar nicht einschtzen kann.
hab auch versucht ein mlskript in ner stunde zu wiederholen aber hab das nur zu hlfte in gepackt und viel ist auch nicht hngen geblieben.
vielleicht beschrnke ich mich einfach aufs durchblttern und die MERKE und Das bringt punkte abschnitte zieh ich mir dann noch rein.
das nervt mich voll jetzt hab ich es echt geschafft 1skript pro tag bis auf extremitten da hab ich mir 2 tage genommen, hab jetzt 2 wochen zum wederholen wei aber einfach nicht wie ich das machen soll weil ich eben nicht alles nochmal schaffe........... :Wand:

----------


## nickl

Mustang, sei doch froh, ich bin noch gar nicht durch mit dem Stoff, habe noch ZNS, Embryo, Histo und Chemie vor mir, habe auch keinen Plan wie ich das schaffen soll und werde da wahrscheinlich mehr im Atlas einfach gucken und nicht mehr soviel nachlesen :Nixweiss: 


@ohusa: Hach, deine Worte sind Balsam fr meine Seele, du hast recht es gleicht sich alles wieder etwas aus, habe gerade Physik gekreuzt :Loove: , es lief ganz gut und da lese ich ganz gerne hndereibend die Kommentare und freue mich diebisch, wenn da steht "diese Formel hat man wahrscheinlich nicht gleich parat", tja, ich schon, tschibtschi  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## lottisworld

Hey Ihr da drauen!
Ich beende jetzt gleich mein Arbeitswochenende, 2x Hardcore-Sptdienst...Jetzt wei ich wenigstens wieder, warum ich mir das alles antue.
Hab diese WE Bio und Chemie gekreuzt, von 40-100% war da so ziemlich alles dabei.
Hatte gehofft, mal so zwischendurch in das eine oder andere Skript gucken zu knnen, war aber alles Essig. 
Zumindest muss ich jetzt nur noch einen Tag arbeiten bis zum Tag der Tage, Gott und Buddha sei Dank!
Werde mir zu Hause gleich einen fetten Gute Nacht Drink gnnen und dieses schreckliche Wochenende ganz schnell abhaken!
LG

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

NAaabend allerseits!
Habe heute endlich Physio fertig gekreuzt und es lief echt gut... obwohl es mir vorher etwas gruselte- Motorik, ZNS usw... 
Morgen leg ich los mit Psycho.. wobei ich vorher nochmal etwas Physio nachbereiten will... man macht ja doch den ein oder anderen Fehler.. :dagegen: 
Noch knapp 2 Wochen... wird das geil danach!!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Laelya

Guten Morgen ihr Lieben.

die neue Woche startet mit einem leckeren Latte Macchiato und dem Biochemie 3 Skript...Kohlenhydrate hehe

heute muss ich viel machen, da ich gestern Abend die Wiederholung einfach nicht geschafft habe....also auf auf.

To Do Today:
Biochemie - Kohlenhydrat: 8:45-13:00 Uhr
Tagesklausur + 2 Examina BC und Chemie : 13:00 UHr - 15: 00 Uhr
Anatomie - Kopf Hals wiederholen : 15:00 - 16:00 Uhr
Antomie - Extremitten wiederholen: 16:00 - 17:00 Uhr
Physiologie - Herz/Kreislauf und Vegetativum: 17:00 - 18:00 Uhr

Jahaaa...das wird ein Tag *g*
Und danach noch zur beruhigung ein wenig Histo kreuzen.....damit kann der Abend dann beginnen

so frohes schaffen euch allen :Top:

----------


## Miss Tiffy

Guten Morgen Ihr da drauen in der groen weiten Welt,

so, gleich geht es los. Das Kreuzen der Examina lauft recht gut. Bin derzeit fast zufrieden. Aber es ist viel und sehr anstrengend.

@ Mustang Ich wei auch nicht so genau, wie man das mit dem Wiederholen hinkriegt. Ich mache es so: kreuzen im bungsmodus, die Kommentare lese ich nur, wenn ich die Antwort so gar nicht verstehe. Ansonsten kreuze ich das Examen runter und schaue mir danach noch die Kommentare an. Gute Kommentare - und bei Thiemeonline sind die meisten gut - drucke ich mir aus und schaue anhand dieses Stapels dann die Themen durch und mache mir hier und da noch eine paar Stichwortnotizen auf den Ausdrucken. Am nchsten Tag blttere ich den Stapel dann nochmal durch. Ich habe damit ein gutes Gefhl und hoffe, dass das reicht.

So, der Kaffee steht auf dem Schreibtisch - leider keine leckere  Latte Macchiato wie bei Laelya - und auf die Pltze, fertig, los!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Bis spter

----------


## Mustang

ja so hnlich mache ich das auch miss tiffy.
mit den ausdrucken der kommentare ist eine gute idee.
frage mich halt auch ob das reicht.
aber vielleicht ist es auch gar nicht so gut nochmal alles komplett in den kopf rein zu fahren am ende bring ich da manchmal mehr durcheinander als davor  :Smilie: 

bin jetzt momentan wieder auf meine mediscript umgestiegen die geht bis f09.
den rest mach ich dann auch wieder bei thieme online.
finde es schade das bei den kommentaren bei thieme keine bilder etc dabei sind.
gerade in ana finde ich das auf der mediscript super da mu man nicht den prom. durchwlzen um nach einem passenden bild suchen wo mal wieder seltsame topographische fakten gefragt werden  :Smilie: 
ist denn mittlerweile dieses berlastungsproblem bei thieme geregelt.
hatte da vergangene woche glaub bc gekreuzt und da kamm nach jeder frage das die server berlastet sind und das hat mega aufgehalten.

@ laelya du bist echt en roboter oder?
ich bekomm echt gerade mal en halbes skript in ner stunde hin hab es eben nochmal gemacht.

jetzt kreuze ich erst mal das examen von H07 hoffentlich luft es so wie gestern und es kommen nicht als zu viele lcken zu tage  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss Tiffy

[QUOTE=Mustang;927003]ist denn mittlerweile dieses berlastungsproblem bei thieme geregelt.
hatte da vergangene woche glaub bc gekreuzt und da kamm nach jeder frage das die server berlastet sind und das hat mega aufgehalten.


 im Mament luft bei Thieme alles wie am Schnrchen. Ja, stimmt bei Thieme sind keine Bilder. Das ist nicht so schn. Ich habe alle Ana-Bilder in der schwarzen Reihe durchgearbeitet und vollstndig beschriftet, da ja oft alte Bilder mit neuen Fragen kombiniert werden.

Aber ob das reicht???? Das wissen die Gtter......

----------


## Laelya

@mustang:
ich gebe mein bestes *g*
so hab das skript jetzt schon durch....war nur glykolyse, gluconeogenese, glykogenstoffwechsel, PPW und meine schnen definitionen zu enantiomeren etc.... hat spa gemacht, tagesklausur lief auch gut

werde nun also anfangen zu kreuzen und dann mal schauen was der tag bringt.
komplett wiederhole ich ja auch net....ich lese drber und schau was noch fehlt und schau mir das dann ein wenig genauer an *g*

physio fhle ich mich super fit, histo auch, bei ana msste ich wahrscheinlich noch ein paar details nachlesen...die mich nerven

Biochemie baut sich von tag zu tag mehr auf, luft also auch ganz gut

thieme online kreuz ich momentan auch nicht, nervt mich einfach wenn was abstrzt und ich alles noch mal machen muss.

@tiffy:
ich hab mir alle bildfragen zu histo/ana von 2002 bis f09 ausgedruckt und ebenfalls alles beschriftet *g* ich denke das ist die beste vorbereitung bezglich irgendwelcher bilder :Top:

----------


## Mr. Moe

biochemie seh ich auch als mein strkstes fach, vlt. noch zusammen mit physio (obwohl, inzwischen hab ich da sicher auch etwas abgebaut ^^).
kenne eigentlich kaum jemand der lieber biochemie als anatomie gelernt hat aber ich zhl mich ganz sicher dazu. wie tzend das war alle prometheus bnde nochmal durchzuwlzen  :kotzen:  - und wie interessant dagegen biochemie  :Top: 

 :Meine Meinung: :

----------


## Laelya

> biochemie seh ich auch als mein strkstes fach, vlt. noch zusammen mit physio (obwohl, inzwischen hab ich da sicher auch etwas abgebaut ^^).
> kenne eigentlich kaum jemand der lieber biochemie als anatomie gelernt hat aber ich zhl mich ganz sicher dazu. wie tzend das war alle prometheus bnde nochmal durchzuwlzen : - und wie interessant dagegen biochemie 
> 
> :meinung:


 :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Mr. Moe

> 


freut mich das wir uns da einig sind  ::-winky:

----------


## stefan040983

Hallo an alle,

nun will ich auch mal ein paar Worte in dieses Forum schreiben. 
Mein Kreuzerfolg hlt sich bisher in Grenzen, woran das nun auch immer liegt. 
Gibt es denn Themen die regelrechte Punktelieferanten sind. Vorallem in den kleinen Fchern gibt es doch bestimmt leicht zu lernende Dinge, welche einem dann doch noch den ein oder anderen Punkt bringen knnten...
Ist euch sowas in den einzelnen Fchern aufgefallen? Vielleicht knnen wir hier ein bisschen was zusammentragen??  :Grinnnss!: 

Gru

Stefan

----------


## Mustang

mhm das haben doch die netten leute von medilearn schon gemacht.
steht in den skripten unter der rubrik das bringt punkte  :Big Grin:

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

> Hallo an alle,
> 
> nun will ich auch mal ein paar Worte in dieses Forum schreiben. 
> Mein Kreuzerfolg hlt sich bisher in Grenzen, woran das nun auch immer liegt. 
> Gibt es denn Themen die regelrechte Punktelieferanten sind. Vorallem in den kleinen Fchern gibt es doch bestimmt leicht zu lernende Dinge, welche einem dann doch noch den ein oder anderen Punkt bringen knnten...
> Ist euch sowas in den einzelnen Fchern aufgefallen? Vielleicht knnen wir hier ein bisschen was zusammentragen?? 
> 
> Gru
> 
> Stefan


In der schwarzen Reihe gibts ganz hinten eine Aufzhlung welches die top Themen des jeweiligen Faches sind, kannst dort mal gucken, auf was das IMPP so wert legt

----------


## Adrenalino

So Leute, 
nur falls es noch jemanden (wie mich!) motiviert: 
Die Wartezeit Ergebnisse sind heute raus gekommen: Da freuen sich momentan Leute mit nem guten 2er Abi und 12 Wartesemester (!!!) ber einen Studienplatz... 
Umso sehr muss man sich wieder bewusst werden, wie dankbar doch auch man sein sollte, Medizin zu studieren! .. auch wenn die Zeit momentan doch schon recht beschissen ist. 
Aber es tut vllt. gut sich das ab und zu mal wieder ins Gedchtnis zu rufen! 
Ich habe dafr ja auch Jahre lang warten mssen... 
Ironie des Schicksals dass gerade dieser Gedanke an diesem Tag meinen 1000. Beitrag hier bei Medi Learn ist!  :Love: 
Ich gre Euch nochmal alle und gehe mal wieder ran an die Chemie...  ::-winky:  

@ Mods: Bekomm ich nun ein nettes Geschenk oder was gibts bei Medi Learn so...!?   :bhh:

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

> So Leute, 
> nur falls es noch jemanden (wie mich!) motiviert: 
> Die Wartezeit Ergebnisse sind heute raus gekommen: Da freuen sich momentan Leute mit nem guten 2er Abi und 12 Wartesemester (!!!) ber einen Studienplatz... 
> Umso sehr muss man sich wieder bewusst werden, wie dankbar doch auch man sein sollte, Medizin zu studieren! .. auch wenn die Zeit momentan doch schon recht beschissen ist. 
> Aber es tut vllt. gut sich das ab und zu mal wieder ins Gedchtnis zu rufen! 
> Ich habe dafr ja auch Jahre lang warten mssen... 
> Ironie des Schicksals dass gerade dieser Gedanke an diesem Tag meinen 1000. Beitrag hier bei Medi Learn ist! 
> Ich gre Euch nochmal alle und gehe mal wieder ran an die Chemie...  
> 
> @ Mods: Bekomm ich nun ein nettes Geschenk oder was gibts bei Medi Learn so...!?


Als ich an dem Montag vor zwei Jahren bei der ZVS angerufen hatte, konnte ich kaum reden, hab irgendwas vor mich hingestottert, wurde auch noch von der Dame am Telefon angemotzt, weil ich diese Nummer fr ,keine Ahnung mehr, nicht hatte. Als sie meinte, ich htte in Freiburg einen Platz bekommen, hab ich erstmal geheult, die ganze Anspannung der letzten fnf !!! (so bekloppt muss man erst sein) Jahre ist abgefallen.
Der schlimmste Tag kam erst danach, ich wrde von meiner Chefin bei der Kndigung meines Jobs dermaen niedergemacht, dass ich froh war, dort wegzukommen.


Adrenalino, du bekommst von mir einen Keks, ist das ausreichend fr dich? :Keks:    *Scherz*

----------


## Laelya

ehrlich, ich habt meinen vollen respekt, dass ihr so lange auf einen studienplatz warten konntet.
ich hatte eher das glck (damals habe ich es als fluch angesehen) dass ich gleich angenommen wurde....und was hats mir gebracht...physikum mit einer semesterzahl die jetzt glaube ich sogar ins zweistellige geht....

ich htte wohl eher noch die zeit nutzen sollen und erwachsen werde und erst nach dem 20 geb an die uni gehen, als schon vorher *g*

aber nu is es mir egal, interessiert nachher sowieso niemanden wieviele sem man studiert hat oder? :Meine Meinung:

----------


## stefan040983

Kann es sein, dass der Embryo-Anteil im schriftlichen Examen echt total
gering ist und man dieses Heft zumindest frs Schriftliche ausslassen kann.Oder habe ich was bersehen??

----------


## Mustang

so das examen h07 ist jetzt durch nachdem ich mich heute morgen total ber die ana und sozi fragen aufgeregt hatte war tag 1 also bc physio und der resttliche kleinkram super gelaufen und am ende bin ich mit dem ergebnis auch sehr zufrieden.
Waren dann 255 von 319 Punkten und wenn so das P laufen sollte wre ich mehr als nur zufrieden.
wird es aber nicht kommt ja noch der stressfaktor dazu.

also die ana und sozifragen haben da stark zugelegt mu ich sagen im gegensatz was davor in sozi gefragt wurde waren da paar komische sachen dabei.
Aber egal was in sozi weggefallen ist hab ich in bc und physio doppelt reingeholt  :Big Grin: 

So jetzt noch die netten Ana sachen wiederholen die mir entfallen sind und dann ist auch gut fr heute.

@stefan
naja manchmal ist mehr und manchmal weniger embryo aber das skript lohnt sich schon weil man dann damit die meisten sachen gut beantworten kann.
und ich bin echt kein embryo fan diese vorgnge haben sich mir immer noch nicht ganz erschlossen die ganzen faltungen drehungen abspaltungen ein ausbuchtungen und blablabla da lobe ich mir doch die makroskopie  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss Tiffy

> Kann es sein, dass der Embryo-Anteil im schriftlichen Examen echt total
> gering ist und man dieses Heft zumindest frs Schriftliche ausslassen kann.Oder habe ich was bersehen??


Hm, wenn's irgend geht, wrde ich kein Heft weglassen. Die Dinger sind ja sowieso schon recht komprimiert. Aber wenn du 'was Schnelles suchst, dann versuch's doch mal mit Psycho. Ich finde, das kann man sich alles sehr flott aneignen und super Punkte mit machen.

Hut ab, all denen, die so lange auf einen Studienplatz gewartet haben. Ich wei nicht, ob ich das gekonnt htte. Es ist schon ungeheuerlich, was so mancher Medizinstudent auf sich nimmt und welche Hrden man zu nehmen hat. Wei die Welt das eigentlich????????? Und in diesen Tagen finde ich es auch mal wieder wirklich sehr schwer, psychisch intakt zu bleiben. Aber auch physisch!!! Diese Schreibtischhockerei ist doch schrecklich ungesund. Kaum Bewegung, aber dafr viel Kaffee und Gummibrchen. Ach..... und noch nicht einmal Latte Macchiato wie bei Laelya..... ach.....

Und sonst. Habe heute h 04 komplett gekreuzt: 1.Tag: 83 Prozent, 2.Tag 64 Prozent. Paaaaah, Ana war soooooooooo schlecht, aber ich war auch schon ziemlich platt als ich den 2. Tag gemacht habe. Physik habe ich wieder nur geraten: 33 Prozent!!!!

Jetzt schaue ich nochmal ein paar falsche Fragen durch und hoffe, dann endlich in mein schnes Bettchen zu knnen. Also dann .... frohes Schaffen allerseits und eine gute Nacht. Eure Meckerziege!!! :Woow:

----------


## Miss Tiffy

Guten Morgen!! Hey, wo seid ihr denn alle?? :schnarch...:  Ich wnsche euch einen guten Start in einen erfolgreichen Tag. Bis spter

----------


## Laelya

Guten morgen Tiffy  ::-dance: 

ich war schon vor dir im forum, aber ohne meinen latte kann ich noch nichts geistreiches verfassen.

starte gerade mit einem gesunden frhstck in den tag, und bin super fit.

Werde mir heute die Molekularbiologie zu Gemte fhren und danach wieder wiederholen.

hab heute das erste mal vom Examen getrumt, aber eigentlich nur von der Examensvorbereitung und zwar, dass ich nach meinem Medi Learn kurs gleich noch einen gemacht habe, weils so schn war  :Loove: 

naja...so kanns gehen.
Die letzten male habe ich immer getrumt ich falle durch, nu trum ich gar nicht mehr vom P....das bringt mir erholsame Nchte ein.

So ihr lieben, guten start in denMorgen
auf gehts auf gehts

----------


## MissGarfield83

Habt ihr ein Rezept gegen Liebeskummer und wie man sich dann straight wieder aufs Lernen konzentrieren kann ? Knnt echt nur heulen und an Konzentration ist gar nicht zu denken - dachte nicht dass Liebeskummer mich je so erwischt. Vorher wars jedenfalls nie so ... :Traurig:

----------


## Miss Tiffy

Ach Miss Garfield, fhl dich erst einmal gedrckt!! Ein Rezept gegen Liebeskummer kenne ich auch nicht, aber ich wei, dass es hilft, wenn man es schafft, sich auf etwas anderes zu konzentrieren. Dann verwandelt sich ein Teil deiner leidvollen Energie und wird zu etwas Positivem. Also los!! Ran an die Bcher. Beginne mit einem Thema, das du magst und wenn das nicht klappt, mach Sport bis dir die Puste ausgeht.

----------


## Laelya

ich kann auch raten Sport zu machen, das wirkt wunder...man powert sich richtig aus, dass man gar keine kraft mehr hat an irgendetwas anderes zu denken....

liebeskummer ist *******...ich bin dann immer zum frisr um eine typvernderung zu machen, danach neue klamotten shoppen und dann ging es mir besser....wei von anderen freundinnen, dass die das auch so machen...irgendwie bringt es also was

ob das aber fr dich etwas ist, wei ich nicht
auf alle flle drck ich dir ganz doll die daumen, dass du dich ein wenig fngst, damit deine ganze arbeit der letzten monate nicht umsonst war
*schoki rber reich*

----------


## nickl

@MissGarfield: habe heute sogar an dich gedacht und mich gefragt wies dir geht, weil du ja nichts mehr geschrieben hattest. Fhl dich gedrckt, Liebeskummer ist echt die Hlle, das herz ist in 7843974893758923758934 kleine Scherben zersplittert, man kann an nichts anderes mehr denken. Ich wei wie du dich fhlst, ich habe selbst  fast 2 Jahre gebraucht bis ich darber hinweg war und sogar heute schmerzt es ganz leicht ab und zu, mir fllts schwer Leute loszulassen, wenn ich sie einmal richtig ins Herz geschlossen habe. Ich wei, das trstet dich wahrscheinlich berhaupt nicht, aber glaub mir, es wird vorbei gehen. Jetzt muss du versuchen es zu verdrngen, sonst gehst du dabei zu Grunde, tu so als wenn gerade nur eine Beziehungspause herrscht, ihr einfach ganz weit voneinander weg seid und euch deshalb nicht hrt. Geh in die Bib, kein Handy mitnehmen, tu so, als wenn du alle Probleme zu Hause lsst und schwing dich aufs Fahrrad und geh als neuer Mensch in die Bib, denk nicht an gestern, denke nicht an morgen, versuche nur den Tag zu berstehen und zu berleben. Gehe erst nach Hause, wenn es schon spt ist und du einfach nur mde bist und schlafen willst. So hab ich es damals gehandhabt und als die Semesterferien dann da waren, kam alles wieder hoch und ich konnte mich tagelang nicht beruhigen. Versinke nicht im Schmerz, denn es knnte dich dein Physikum kosten, das ists echt nicht wert (wirst du wahrscheinlich erst feststellen, wenn du darber hinweg bist.) Danach kannst du trauern so viel du willst, tagelang im bett bleiben, RTL2 gucken und die Kissen viel weinen. Alle im Forum leiden mit dir, fhl dich getrstet ok. Lg

----------


## Laelya

@nickl:
besser htte man es nicht schreiben knnen


kurz zum stand heute:
hab mal einen kleines hoch, obwohl ich komplett mde bin.
hab gerade im Examen H07 meine erste 2 in biochemie und chemie geholt und das macht mich doch froh, obwohl ich noch 3 skripte bc vor mir habe  :Big Grin:

----------


## MissGarfield83

Bin grad bei meinen Eltern und eigentlich knnt ich hier gut lernen - wenn nicht dauernd meine Gedanken abschweifen wrden weil mir Bilder in den Kopf kommen. Handy und Inet sind eh aus - aber trotzdem ... kaum lese ich ein paar Zeilen hab ich wieder ein Bild im Kopf ... es nervt. Ich brauch doch gerade meine Vorstellungskraft fr Histo. Fr Sport, shoppen und Friseur ist grad wenig Geld und wenig Zeit da ... aber was muss ich euch denn da erzhlen. Hab noch gar keine Ana und gar kein Psycho gemacht und das muss ich alles noch mal lernen + halt ab heute die Wiederholungen Chemie /BC. 

Mau.

----------


## Laelya

ach miss garfield....du tust mir wirklich total Leid  :Traurig: 

ich wei gar nicht, was man dir sagen kann, damit du dich besser fhlst, oder was man dir raten soll.

aber das du bei deinen eltern bist, ist doch wenigstens schon mal was gutes. dann bist du nicht allein und hast jemande um dich. menschen die dich lieben und dir zuhren und dir was gutes wollen.

nicht den kopf in den sand stecken, du schaffst das schon.

dann gnn dir doch heute eine auszeit, lass dich von deinen eltern verwhnen und umsorgen und morgen startest du mit elan an deinen unistoff mhm?

----------


## MissGarfield83

> ach miss garfield....du tust mir wirklich total Leid 
> 
> ich wei gar nicht, was man dir sagen kann, damit du dich besser fhlst, oder was man dir raten soll.
> 
> aber das du bei deinen eltern bist, ist doch wenigstens schon mal was gutes. dann bist du nicht allein und hast jemande um dich. menschen die dich lieben und dir zuhren und dir was gutes wollen.
> 
> nicht den kopf in den sand stecken, du schaffst das schon.
> 
> dann gnn dir doch heute eine auszeit, lass dich von deinen eltern verwhnen und umsorgen und morgen startest du mit elan an deinen unistoff mhm?


Du vergisst dass es nur noch 13 Tag sind und mein letzter Tag ist auch schon draufgegangen. Ich kmpfe darum dass es mich nicht mein Physikum kostet ... dafr hab ich zu lange und zu hart gearbeitet. Aber das abspalten und dmonifizieren was mir frher in solchen Situationen geholfen hat geht leider nicht ... also Schrittchen fr Schrittchen ... und nicht nach unten gucken. Wenn ichs hinter mir hab mach ich drei Kreuze ... und fr die mndliche werd ich wohl nur die Protokolle gut ausarbeiten ... wenigstens hab ich 2 nette Prfer.

----------


## Mbali

MissGarfield, du packst das!  :Meine Meinung: 

Habe heute den Termin frs mndliche bekommen: 
Ende September ist es soweit... da bleibt nach der schriftlichen Prfung noch vieeeeeeeel Zeit zum  ::-stud:  und  :kotzen: 
;)

----------


## Cidra

@Laelya,
wollte dir mal als stille Leserin an dieser Stelle n groes Lob zukommen lassen. Ich find es total klasse, wie du dich immer wieder aufs Neue aufgerafft hast,um es doch noch durchziehen. Ich hab mein Physikum letztes Frhjahr gemacht und hab deine Beitrge immer mal wieder gelesen. Ich find "dich"  :Big Grin:  total klasse! Du hast nie den Mut verloren und bist immer noch am kmpfen.

 :Blush: 
Diese kleine Hommage gibt dir vlt noch n weiteren Push. Aber ich glaub den brauchst du gar nicht mehr. Ich drck dir ganz fest die Daumen und ich muss zugeben, ich bin sehr guter Dinge, dass es klappt. ::-stud: 

Alles Gute und viel Erfolg  :Top:

----------


## Laelya

> @Laelya,
> wollte dir mal als stille Leserin an dieser Stelle n groes Lob zukommen lassen. Ich find es total klasse, wie du dich immer wieder aufs Neue aufgerafft hast,um es doch noch durchziehen. Ich hab mein Physikum letztes Frhjahr gemacht und hab deine Beitrge immer mal wieder gelesen. Ich find "dich"  total klasse! Du hast nie den Mut verloren und bist immer noch am kmpfen.
> 
> 
> Diese kleine Hommage gibt dir vlt noch n weiteren Push. Aber ich glaub den brauchst du gar nicht mehr. Ich drck dir ganz fest die Daumen und ich muss zugeben, ich bin sehr guter Dinge, dass es klappt.
> 
> Alles Gute und viel Erfolg



 :Blush:  :Blush:  :Blush:  :Blush:  :Blush: 
ah vielen dank 
ich hatte auch tiefs und durchgeheulte nchte, zusammen mit dem festen vorsatz alles hinzuschmeien...aber ich wurde eines bessere belehrt und mir wurde gesagt, ich drfte erst aufgeben, wenn ich wirklich alles versucht htte.
tadaaaa...da kam der medi learn kurs hehe

ich danke dir fr deine zuversicht und hoffe, dass du recht behltst :Loove:

----------


## thinker

@MissGarfield: Ich wei ja nicht genau wie du und deine Freundin sich getrennt haben, aber evtl. hilft ein Telefonat und es lsst sich eine Art "offenes Gesprch nach den Klausuren" vereinbaren ?! Es sei denn, dass es fr euch beide natrlich und beiderseits gewnscht zum Ende gekommen ist... aber mir half der Gedanke mal, dass es evtl. doch noch zu einem positiveren Ende kommen knnte und ich war nicht mehr in dem groen Tief drinne, sondern konnte mich dann konzentrieren und das Problem etwas zur Seite schieben ?! 

Ich denke, dass deine Freundin trotz allem nicht mchte, dass du Probleme mit deinem Studium bekommst...

Viel Glck!!!

----------


## Stromer

@MissGarfield: Fhl dich gedrckt! Ich wei, wie besch... es dir gerade geht. Es tut mir leid fr dich und ich hoffe, dass du trotzdem genug Energie fr den groen Kampf hast. Die wnsche ich dir jedenfalls. Und auerdem hoffe ich, es ist ein klrbarer Streit. 

@Laelya: Es gibt wohl kaum jemanden, dem ich es mehr wnsche. Du bist ne harte Nuss  :hmmm...: 

@ALL: Ist es wohl schlimm, wenn ich Physik abbreche zu lernen? Ich schlafe immer ein  :grrrr....:  und wrde lieber in Bio noch was machen. Physik nervt mich total. Und berhaupt bin ich total unmotiviert.

----------


## ohusa

Nein, es ist nicht schlimm mit Physik lernen aufzuhren. Die Zeit investierst du lieber in ein Fach in dem es was bringt zu lernen. 
In Physik geht's mir immer so: entweder ich rate gleich, oder ich wei sogar die Formel, setzte die Zahlen richtig ein und verrechne mich dann um eine oder mehrere Kommastellen...
Das Physikum ist auch ohne Physikkentnisse zu schaffen  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Laelya

ach ihr seid alle so nett zu mir  :Loove:  :Loove:  :Loove: 

bezglich Physik: wenns dich nervt lass es einfach

ich mach es auch wie ohusa hehe
wenn ich die formel nicht wei probier ich ein/zweimal mit den zahlen zu spielen, wenns nicht klappt wird geraten *g* :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Milana

Ich hab das Gefhl, das ganze lernen macht nur, dass ich Sachen, die ich vorher schon wusste, jetzt nicht mehr wei. 
Und die Zeit rinnt davon und ich bin vollkommen panikgeplagt...

MissGarfield... wir denken alle an dich. keine Angst, frs Physikum kommt es sicher nicht auf die letzten zwei Wochen an, du warst vorher schon so fleiig, das wird ganz sicher trotzdem klappen.  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Boa, kann ich euch was verraten?? Psycho ist sowas von ... :kotzen: 
oder liegt es dran, dass ich bisher nur methodische Grundlagen gemacht habe?? Sowas von tzend...da find ich ja Physik noch besser.. :Keks: 
Bio dafr ist geil... hab gestern mal gekreuzt ohne dass ich Bio bisher gelernt htte... 90%...  ::-dance:  wenigstens das.. :Grinnnss!: 
Morgen in 2 Wochen isses rum und wir sehen uns alle im Klinik-Thread...  ::-dance:  ::-dance:  ::-winky:

----------


## Mr. Moe

ja ging mit auch so im ersten skript. zum reihern. dafr sind die nchsten beiden echt total gechillt. also dranbleiben ^^

----------


## Mustang

ja dieser ganze statistik und skalen und studienkram ist echt zum K****N
finde auch die neueren psychofragen sind zum teil sehr eigen. naja dann kann man halt statt 50 jetzt noch 45 Punkte gut rausholen.

so ein physikum am tag plus sachen die man wieder vergessen hat wiederholen ist doch mehr als ich gedacht habe.
aber dafr luft das kreuzen gut, in den kleinen fchern ist mal eins besser als das andere und umgekehrt in den verschiedenen examen aber im schnitt bleibt das irgendwie dann doch am ende gleich.
bin jetzt fertig nachdem ich eben noch bc und chemie f08 gekreuzt habe und damit das physikum durch habe.
eben noch die cholesterin biosynthese wiederholt und jetzt gehts erst mal zum sport den kopf frei rumen.
schnen abend an alle!

----------


## Murat1981

Kann mir jemand helfen!??Mchte mich vom Physikum abmelden,habe noch keinen Zulassungsbescheid!!Kann ich es heute noch per Fax machen
Vielen Dank an euch

----------


## Stromer

Ja, klar kannste das versuchen. Aber letztlich gilt das Ding sicher erst ab morgen. Ruf gleich mal noch an morgen, schick es per Fax noch jetzt und letztlich noch per Brief.

----------


## Lizard

So lange du keinen Zulassungsbescheid hast ist das kein Problem.

----------


## Stromer

Habe heute meinen Termin frs Mndliche bekommen - 15.09.2010. Aber noch keine Prfer, hing nur aus.

Habe heute ein Examen gemacht und wre da leider durchgefallen :kotzen: 

Oh Mann - es wird ne knappe Nummer.

----------


## MissGarfield83

> Habe heute meinen Termin frs Mndliche bekommen - 15.09.2010. Aber noch keine Prfer, hing nur aus.
> 
> Habe heute ein Examen gemacht und wre da leider durchgefallen
> 
> Oh Mann - es wird ne knappe Nummer.


Welches hast du denn gekreuzt?

----------


## Milana

Ohman, tzend. Schon vor dem Frhstck Scheistimmung bei mir. Hab von der Mndlichen getrumt, sowas furchtbares. ...erstmal voll angefangen zu heulen. Verdammt. 
Ich bin auch grad bei Psycho, das erste Heft ist echt bescheuert, dafr wird es dann besser. Ehrlich. Und jetzt auf in den Kampf.  :grrrr....: 

Ich will jetzt einfach dass es vorbei ist, das Lernen bringt doch auch nichts....
Habt einen besseren Tag...  ::-oopss:

----------


## Laelya

der tag startet heute mehr schlecht als recht.
obwohl ich fr meine verhltnisse lange geschlafen habe bin ich absolut bermdet, da bringt der kaffee leider auch nichts  :was ist das...?: 

werde mich jetzt dennoch an die biochemie der hormone wagen, wenigstens ein thema was ich ganz gut leiden kann.

aber auf dem damm bin ich heute nicht  :Hh?:  :Hh?:  :Hh?: 

hoffe dass ihr anderen einen besseren start in den tag habt und weit mehr motiviert seid als ich :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## muhkuhgoeswild

Hey, 

ich lese gerade, dass manche Leute schon ihren Termin fr die mndliche haben. Mir wurde gesagt, dass man diese Termine erst etwa 7-10 Tage vor der Prfung erfhrt. Auch habe ich bis heute noch richtige Zusage / Zulassung vom LPA Dsseldorf bekommen. Habt ihr die schon bekommen? Und auch schon die Prfungstermine fr das mndliche ?

Danke und weiterhin durchhalten  :Smilie:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Tja, willkommen im Club- mein Tag ist auch nicht so genial... bin erst vor 2 Stunden aufgestanden obwohl ich schon um 7 raus wollte- super! :dagegen: 
Naja.. nun steht wieder Psycho auf dem Plan.. :Keks: 
Frohes Schaffen!

----------


## Milana

> Tja, willkommen im Club- mein Tag ist auch nicht so genial... bin erst vor 2 Stunden aufgestanden obwohl ich schon um 7 raus wollte- super!
> Naja.. nun steht wieder Psycho auf dem Plan..
> Frohes Schaffen!


Scheint heute vielen so zu gehen. Einfach blder Tag, am liebsten htte ich, dass er gleich vorbei ist. Aber Tag vorbei = ein Tag weniger bis Physikum...
Ich muss gleich wieder Kreuzen *tzend*

----------


## Laelya

hab gerade fertig gekreuzt. trotz meiner mdigkeit kam sogar etwas ber 80 herraus  ::-dance: 

bin dennoch total tod und muss jetzt noch Biochemie 1 wiederholen *ghn*
und frage mich ob ich nciht lieber ne stunde schlafen sollte  :schnarch...:

----------


## Miss Tiffy

Habe mal wieder ein ganzes Examen gekreuzt und frage mich, ob das richtig ist, denn es kostet sehr viel Zeit und Energie. Doch lieber themenweise wiederholen ????.... ach, keine Ahnung..... jetzt erst mal ein Puslein und dann ran an die falschen Kreuze ......

wir mssen irgendwie durchhalten .... aber wie????????????? :Hh?:

----------


## ohusa

> wir mssen irgendwie durchhalten .... aber wie?????????????


Ganz einfach: mit dem Gedanken an das was danach kommt. Und zwar "nicht mehr Vorklinik"! ::-dance: 

(und mit einer Folge ER auf Englisch - das macht mir immer gleich wieder bessere Laune  :Smilie: )

----------


## FrauHolle

sagt mal...
is vllt ne blde frage... 
aber diese kompletten examina kreuzen...
habt ihr wenn ihr das mach noch garnie was aus diesem gekreuzt...?
weil ich mein ich hab mittlerweile bestimmt einmal alle fragen von 2000 bis 2009 durch..sei es weil ich fcher oder auch mal themenspezifisch gekreuzt habe... und wenn ich komplette examina kreuze hab ich das gefhl ich kann die nur weil ich die fragen kenne.. wie gehts euch mit sowas?

ach so...
WIR werden das schaffen... man muss nur fest genug dran glauben!!! :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Laelya

@frau Holle:
also ich habe bestimmt auch im laufe meiner vorklinikzeit die eine oder andere frage gekreuzt aber nie wirklich, sodass es fr mich ansich wirklich das erste mal war, als ich angefangen habe.

ich bin aber ehrlich und beschei mich beim kreuzen nicht.
dh. wenn ich auf eine frage stoe, dich nur beantworten knnte, weil ich die antwort wei (durch erinnern, dass ich sie schon mal gekreuzt habe), dann zhlt die als falsch beantwortet  :Grinnnss!: 

und ich lese mir dir kommentare dazu durch.
gerade die ganze neuen f09, H09, f10 habe ich nur ein einziges mal gekreuzt und das war im examen selbst *g* und da habe ich mir nie die richtigen antworten genau angesehen oder kommentare etc...sodass ich mir diese drei auch bis zum schluss aufgehoben habe und sie eine representative aussage fr meine examensprognose geben knnen

ansonsten kann ich echt nur empfehlen. sei ehrlich zu dir beim kreuzen. ein bisschen wiederekennen ist okay, das wir dir im examen direkt ja auch passieren (90 prozent altfragen)....
aber wenn du merkst, dass du die prozente nur hinbekommst, weil du das meiste rtst dann bringt das meiner Meinung nicht so viel.....
kann dir aber auch nicht sagen, was ich dann anders machen wrde, denn andere fragen gibt es ja nicht  :Keks:

----------


## lottisworld

@Holle:  
Genau so geht es mir auch. Und noch schlimmer, denn oft komme ich in Versuchung, Fragen, die mir bekannt vorkommen, gar nicht mehr richtig zu lesen und kreuze sie deshalb dann falsch.
Meine Motivation ist heute auch am Boden, muss wohl am Wetter liegen...
Naja, bald isses vorbei.... (hoffentlich!)

----------


## Laelya

@lottis:
hier wird nicht aufgegeben, klar  :dagegen: 

meine motivation ist heute aber auch am boden, daher mache ich gerade nur ein wenig wiederholung von bc
ana habe ich heute einfach weggelassen....muss das dann morgen machen *ghn*

will eigentlich nur noch schlafen :schnarch...:

----------


## nickl

Boah, dieser Tag war die reinste Katastrophe, habe heute nichts geschafft, bin nicht vom Fleck gekommen, tat gut zu lesen, dass es bei euch auch so ist...Als ich am Schreibtisch sa bin ich so mde geworden, dass ich erstmal direkt auf dem Buch eingeschlafen bin, danach aufgewacht und ins Bett gelegt, weiter geschlafen :schnarch...:  Dann war ich mal fr kurze Zeit wach, habe was gegessen und habe mich echt qulen mssen ein Bisschen was zu lesen.  :kotzen:  Es geht irgendwie nichts rein und ich fhle mich megaausgebrannt. Habe sowieso gerade ein erhhtes Schlafbedrfnis, das ist schon fast unnormal. Ich schlafe nachts 10 Stunden und dann lege ich mich meistens noch fr einen Mittagsschlaf hin :Aufgepasst!:  und jetzt bin ich gerade schon wieder mde :peng:  oh manno.  :Frown:  Nun, ich werde mich mal etwas aufraffen, hier mal aufrumen und dann treff ich mich mit einer Freundin, auch wenn ich es eigentlich gar nicht verdient habe :Woow:  Heute gehts aber frh ins Bett :hmmm...:  Heute sind die Einladungen frs Schriftliche rausgegangen, fast alle haben eine bekommen, nur dreimal drft ihr raten bei wem die Post wieder total lahm ist, hach ja, ich bin schon ein "Glckspilz"...Sorry frs jammern, bin einfach nur unzufrieden, weil der Tag einfach mal 0 neue Erkenntnisse gebracht hat :Traurig:  :Traurig:  :Traurig:

----------


## Laelya

@nickl:
du darfst jammern so viel du willst  :Loove: 
dafr sind wir hier

bin ich die einzige die ab und an ein paar schlechte Gefhle hat?
Manchmal (gerade abends) wenn ich mit allem durchbin berkommt mich die angst, dass es nicht genug ist was ich tue...das ich bis in 2 wochen alles vergessen habe, oder dass ich durch irgendeinen grund zwar gut kreuze, aber vielleicht doch nichts wei, wenn es dann soweit ist

wenn dieses gefhl aufkommt sitz ich einfach nur am schreibtisch und kann mich zu nichts mehr motivieren, geschweige denn daran denken, dass ich noch etwas lernen knnte

zum glck sind am nchsten morgen diese gedanken meistens wieder weg, aber sie kommen leider immer hufiger wieder....

geht es euch auch so?
was macht ihr dagegen?

----------


## nickl

Hach Laelya, du bist einfach ein Schatz :Loove: 
Ja, das Gefhl, das du beschreibst habe ich auch immer, besonders, wenn ich denke, dass ich nichts geschafft habe (also heute :hmmm...: ), aber ich versuche es einfach zu verdrngen, freue mich ber alles, was in meinem Kopf hngen bleibt  und wenn ich wieder eine Frage mit 100% Wissen sicher richtig beantworten konnte. Wenn du immer daran denkst, was du noch nicht kannst, was du noch lernen musst, gehst du daran kaputt und Motivation liegt im Keller. Ich habe damit aufgehrt und sage mir, ich lerne soviel ich kann und der Rest liegt nicht in meiner Hand. Ich lag gestern im Bett und da kam auch ein leises Gefhl des Stolzes in mir auf, wow, 2 Jahre sind vorbei, nie wieder irgendwelche Vorklinikpraktika, dumme Klausuren etc.. Schau mal, als wir angefangen haben, wussten wir ja noch nicht mal, was ein Epithel ist oder wie schwer es uns gefallen ist berhaupt so viel zu lernen, das war man ja von der Schule nicht gewohnt mit der Masse an Stoff. Ich habe letztens erst was zur Atemmechanik gelesen und pltzlich war es total logisch, dass die Rippen verdreht werden und so, ich wei noch, dass ich das Gleiche vor zwei Jahren gelesen habe und dachte nur  :Aufgepasst!:  :Aufgepasst!:  :Aufgepasst!:  Ich wei, ich wiederhole mich, aber du kannst echt stolz auf dich sein, du hast bis hier her mehr Willensstrke bewiesen als viele Menschen, es ist nicht leicht immer wieder nach einem Niederschlag aufzustehen (besonders nicht, wenns ums Physikum geht und das noch mehrere Male hintereinander) und wir alle werden an dich denken am Tag X. Ich bin berzeugt, dass du eine tolle rztin wirst und denk daran: Erfolgreiche Menschen sind einmal mehr aufgestanden als sie hingefallen sind.

----------


## lottisworld

@laelya: nee, aufgegeben wird hier niemals nicht!!!
Dazu freu ich mich viel zu sehr auf den Tag, an dem alles was nach Vorklinik riecht, gnadenlos verbrannt wird!!!
Ana und Psycho sind im Moment meine absoluten Punktefnger. Bio werd ich immer schlechter, je mehr ich kreuze, Biochemie luft mittlerweile auch im 70er Bereich und alles was mit Ph anfngt- naja, reden wir nicht drber...
LG

----------


## Mustang

so dieser tag ist endlich zu ende!
ich hab gar keine lust mehr auf kommende woche langsam reicht mir das ganze!  :kotzen: 
von mir aus knnte auch am montag das schriftliche sein dann htte man es endlich hinter sich.

@frauholle

also ich hab irgendwie in meiner vorklinikzeit nie gekreuzt auer mal bio aber das ist schon 2 jahre her und daher ist die erinnerung auch mehr als nur schwach.

ana war bei uns alles mndlich in BC hat unser prof die klausuren eh jenseits des gks gestellt wodurch man da eher sich an altklausuren orientiert hat als an den gk (hat aber auch nicht viel gebracht da unser prof wohl viel spa am fragen erstellen hat  :Smilie:  ) und in physio hab ichs einfach nicht gemacht  :Smilie:  waren altklausuren auch sinnvoller.
aber jetzt bin ich ganz froh weil so seh ich halt wirklich wie es bei mir steht.
hab heute das examen H08 gekreuzt bin dann jetzt sozusagen bei den letzten 3 angelangt mal sehen wie die ausschauen. nchste woche dan im endpurt nochmal die letzten 7 gekreuzt dann sollten die themen von den neusten examen doch hoffentlich sitzen.

wnsch allen einen angenehmen abend!

----------


## ernieundbert123

Hallo Ihr Mitgeplagten,

ich kreuze nun auch seit einer Woche (zum ersten Mal) jeden Tag ein Altexamen. Ich hatte gerade eines dabei (F 2006) mit 176 Punkten - sind ja keine 60% - war erst Mal Frust  :Frown: 
Auf der IMPP-Seite steht nun aber, dass fr dieses Physikum die Bestehensgrenze bei 147 Punkten lag. Heit das, ich htte dann doch bestanden? Die Bestehensgrenzen sind hufiger mal niedriger als 60% gewesen.

Oder verstehe ich da was komplett falsch?

----------


## FrauHolle

naja... also ist jetzt nicht so, dass ich in den semestern alles gekreuzt htte.. ana hab ich auch komplett jetzt erst gekreuzt und es hat auch immer locker gereicht... die kleinen fcher hab ich auch jetzt erst gekreuzt und das war erschreckend... v.a. physik und chemie ist echt so dass von 43,5-93,4 alles dabei war... bio is ok... und der rest..naja.. ich wei halt nicht.. ich bin nur noch verwirrt... und ich hab auerdem irgendwie nicht das gefhl, dass es 90% "altfragen" sind...  :Meine Meinung:  kann sein dass ich mich irre... aber ich finde persnlich es sind maximal 70 prozent...

----------


## Mousse-T

Hallo,

ich studiere in sterreich und wrde gerne zum Vergleich mit dem dt. Studium ein paar "Altfragen" aus dem Physikum lesen. Gibt es irgendwoe eine Seite in der man sich ein paar Fragen anschauen kann? Gibt es berhaupt Altfragen bei euch oder werden jedes Jahr neue gestellt? Bei uns ist es tw. so, dass sich Fragen auch aus frheren Klausuren wiederholen.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

@Mousse-T: Hier gibts die letzten Physika komplett.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Buhu... bin auch froh, dass der Tag ein Ende hat...war super uneffektiv...
Naja... 
Wahnsinn, dass ihr schon alle Altexamina kreuzt... mach ich erst ab nchste Woche, wobei vielleicht zu erwhnen ist, dass ich die ganze schwarze Reihe durchhabe und das sind ja eigentlich alle Examen von 1986-H2007...
Habt ihr auch schwarze Reihe themenweise gekreuzt?
Werd ab Mi die letzten 6 Examen kreuzen und hoffe das gengt.. ::-stud:

----------


## Adrenalino

Also ich hab unter dem Semester themenweise die groen Fcher mal "angekreuzt" und habe -heute (!) - mal angefangen das komplett Programm (d.h. kleine + groe Fcher) zu kreuzen.. und da werd ich nur die letzten 5Jahre einmal schaffen, mehr ist nicht drin... 
Und da fragst Du Dich ob das "gengt" wenn Du mehr als die letzten 20 Jahre (!??!) gekreuzt hast.. ?? 

Der "Normalwrzburger" fngt jetzt erst richtig an, zwei Wochen vorher.., weil wir uns bisher mit dem Mndlichen und da zuvor mit Semester(prfungen) rumgeschlagen hatten... von Wiederholen ist da gar nicht gro die Rede..  knnte mich immernoch rgern ber diese besch.. Regelung, whrend ihr alle schon lngst am kreuzen seid. 
Ich empfinde das schon als Ungerechtigkeit. 

Ich verstehe von vielen hier nicht die Verunsicherung.. wenn man ganze Physika mit um die 70% oder sogar mehr regelmig kreuzt, dann ist es doch statistisch gesehen schon beinahe Fakt, dass man in zwei Wochen auch besteht - also wieso macht ihr Euch solche Sorgen?! 
Was sollen Leute sagen, die es noch nicht auf 60% schaffen? Davon gibts ne Menge.. 

Schaut Euch mal die Statistik an..  nur ca. ein Viertel aller Teilnehmer schafft es berhaupt ber 75% hinaus.. (Quelle: www.impp.de )
Der Durchschnittswert/Median liegt im Herbst (wo er sogar besser ist als im Frhjahr!) bei ca. 68%
Im Vergleich dazu hren sich die Ergebnisse hier im Forum ja wirklich gut an..! 
Also, Leute, Kopf hoch! Arschbacken zusammen!  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## papiertiger

> Ich verstehe von vielen hier nicht die Verunsicherung.. wenn man ganze Physika mit um die 70% oder sogar mehr regelmig kreuzt, dann ist es doch statistisch gesehen schon beinahe Fakt, dass man in zwei Wochen auch besteht - also wieso macht ihr Euch solche Sorgen?! 
> Was sollen Leute sagen, die es noch nicht auf 60% schaffen? Davon gibts ne Menge..


Verunsicherung kann ich in dem Fall auch nich nachvollziehen, aber es gibt halt ganz eventuell auch ein paar Leutchen, die nach hherem Streben als nach reinem Bestehen  :hmmm...: 

in eigener Sache mal: 
Kennt Ihr das Phnomen der "Plateaus"? Das nervt mich gerade wirklich.. ich lese und lese und schau mir dieses an und jenes an und das Kreuzergebnis ist trotzdem nur minimal besser als das vor ein paar Wochen.. so langsam hab ich keinen Bock mehr. Wenn ich schon nich mehr besser werde dann will ich jetzt auch endlich antreten. Oder habt Ihr da irgendwelche guten Tricks?

----------


## Mustang

> .. so langsam hab ich keinen Bock mehr. Wenn ich schon nich mehr besser werde dann will ich jetzt auch endlich antreten. Oder habt Ihr da irgendwelche guten Tricks?


 :Top:  so gehts mir auch kreuz immer um das gleiche rum und bin einfach nur noch stark genervt.
ich kreuz zwar auch immer um die 80% aber das heit ja noch lange ncht das man weil man zu hause schn relaxt 80 kreuzt das man unter dem stress und bei der aufregung das auch so hinbekommt.
mir ist es trotzdem wurscht will nur bestehen alles was drber ist ist schn freu ich mich aber mir auch recht egal will nur aus der vorklinik raus!

heute mach ich mal etwas langsam zwar keinen ganzen freientag aber schau mir paar sachen an die ich einfach immer wieder falsch mach wie zum bsp. meine geliebten lipoproteine und generell sind die lipidgeschichten in BC etwas bescheiden verwechsel da immer alles.

naja dann kreuz ich nochmal die falschen fragen von den letzten 2 examen (F und H 08) und dann ist auch gut fr heute. brauch mal nen kleinen break.
Und ab morgen dann in alter frische der start in den endspurt.

wnsch allen einen erfolgreichen tag das wetter ist ja auch optimal zum lernen schn veregnet das will man auch nicht raus  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Verunsicherung kann ich in dem Fall auch nich nachvollziehen, aber es gibt halt ganz eventuell auch ein paar Leutchen, die nach hherem Streben als nach reinem Bestehen 
> 
> in eigener Sache mal: 
> Kennt Ihr das Phnomen der "Plateaus"? Das nervt mich gerade wirklich.. ich lese und lese und schau mir dieses an und jenes an und das Kreuzergebnis ist trotzdem nur minimal besser als das vor ein paar Wochen.. so langsam hab ich keinen Bock mehr. Wenn ich schon nich mehr besser werde dann will ich jetzt auch endlich antreten. Oder habt Ihr da irgendwelche guten Tricks?


wo willst du denn hin - zu 65 % oder zu 98 % ?

----------


## Laelya

> Ich verstehe von vielen hier nicht die Verunsicherung.. wenn man ganze Physika mit um die 70% oder sogar mehr regelmig kreuzt, dann ist es doch statistisch gesehen schon beinahe Fakt, dass man in zwei Wochen auch besteht - also wieso macht ihr Euch solche Sorgen?! 
> Was sollen Leute sagen, die es noch nicht auf 60% schaffen? Davon gibts ne Menge..



Die verunsicherung kann man meines Erachtens auch erst nachvollziehen, wenn man mal durchgefallen ist  :Traurig: 

dann merkt man nmlich, dass die gekreuzten Prozente zu Hause vielleicht doch nicht das wahre waren oder man falsch gekreuzt hat.

Wenn du das erste Mal antritts kannst du eh nicht wissen, wie du dich in der Prfung verhalten wirst und wie es sich auf deine Ergebnisse ausschlagen wird.

Aber meistens ist es auch so. Je mehr Prozente man zu Hause hat, desto grer ist der Puffer mit dem man ins Examen geht.

Dh bei mir: schaffe ich zu Hause um die 70-80 prozent werde ich im examen hoffentlich um die 60-70 schaffen  ::-oopss: 
so ist es angedacht...nur dafr lerne ich

und nein....mir ist es vollkommen egal mit welcher prozentzahl ich im endeffekt bestehe....bei mir schwirrt im kopf nur eine Zahl
 :Loove: *192* :Loove: 

alles was da drber ist, ist ein Geschenk des Himmels, fr 2 Jahre langes heulen, schuften, rgern, runter reien, aufrappeln und weiter machen

Zum heutigen Tag:
er beginnt leider noch schlechter als gestern
bin immer noch Hundemde, wei gar nicht wohin mit mir  :was ist das...?: 

Werde nun das Thema Blut- und Immunsystem in BC machen  ::-dance: 
und dann versuchen Ana 1 zu wiederholen  :Da schau ich mal nach ...: 

Brauch ein wenig Motivation, wer kann mir was rber schieben???????

----------


## papiertiger

86, Ziel wre > 90. 

Bses Luxusproblem, ich wei. Aber es nervt trotzdem.

----------


## Laelya

> 86, Ziel wre > 90. 
> 
> Bses Luxusproblem, ich wei. Aber es nervt trotzdem.



 :Oh nee...:  :Oh nee...:  :Oh nee...:  :Oh nee...:

----------


## papiertiger

> 


deswegen hab ich lang mit mir gerungen, das berhaupt zu schreiben. Ich wei, ist wirklich ein Luxus"problem" und hier ein wenig fehl am Platze ggf., aber es ist halt trotzdem was, was mich grad ein wenig "stresst".. weil einfach dieses "Erhaltungslernen" ohne dass sich davon irgendwas im Kreuzergebnis niederschlgt mir langsam auf den Zeiger geht. Wenn ich schon nicht ber dieses Niveau rauskomme (wie das dann im Examen mit Aufregung usw. wird wei ich ja auch nicht, kann ja auch deutlich schlechter werden dann) will ich jetzt wenigstens auch es hinter mir haben.

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> 86, Ziel wre > 90. 
> 
> Bses Luxusproblem, ich wei. Aber es nervt trotzdem.


dann hr auf zu kreuzen und nimm dir die richtig dicken Schinken noch mal vor oder besser kauf noch ein paar neue und lies sie von vorn bis hinten durch, nur so kannst du deine jetzigen mickerigen  :Grinnnss!: 86 % eventuell noch toppen 

Viel Glck - nein falsch, mit Glck hat das, was du willst nicht mehr zu tun, sondern nur noch mit wirklichem WISSEN

----------


## Stromer

Ich werde irre. Jeden Tag habe ich schlechtere Ergebnisse  :Oh nee...:  Was soll ich nur machen?! Und wie gehe ich jetzt vor? Sogar in Psycho liege ich nur noch bei knappen 65%!!! Dabei soll mir das Fach doch helfen auszugleichen, was in Physik und Chemie nicht klappt! Hilfe!!!

Naja, ich kann nur dranbleiben. Sch... Ich bin traurig und genervt.

----------


## Laelya

> Ich werde irre. Jeden Tag habe ich schlechtere Ergebnisse  Was soll ich nur machen?! Und wie gehe ich jetzt vor? Sogar in Psycho liege ich nur noch bei knappen 65%!!! Dabei soll mir das Fach doch helfen auszugleichen, was in Physik und Chemie nicht klappt! Hilfe!!!
> 
> Naja, ich kann nur dranbleiben. Sch... Ich bin traurig und genervt.


Du bist ausgebrannt, dass ist das Problem
gnn dir mal ein bisschen Erholung, wenn du so weiter machst bist du zum Examen ein Wrack.

Laut meinem Lernplan, "darf" ich nur noch 7 Tage wirklich lernen, danach sind 4 Tage Probeexamen unter Examensbedingungen und dann "muss" ich einen Tag frei machen, direkt vor dem Examen.

alleine bei dem Gedanken daran knnte ich  :kotzen: 

Aber ist wahrscheinlich besser so

ich wrde dir echt ein wenig Ruhe verordnen, ansonsten bist du am Examenstag absolut fertig und bekommst noch weniger hin

komm mal runter und entspann ein wenig  :Big Grin: 

@khiri:
ick hab dir lieb  :bhh:  :bhh:

----------


## Mustang

@papiertiger

finde das nicht schlimm wenn jemand eine 1 will dann ist das doch vllig inordnung solange man sich nicht ber andere die es nicht wollen oder eher einfach zeitlich nicht hinbekommen lustig etc macht.

seit wann ist denn eine guteleistung erbringen zu wollen etwas schlimmes?
und fehl am platz ist das doch hier auch nicht.

also bei mir ist ja auch irgendwie nicht mehr viel luft nach oben aber das liegt bei mir hauptschlich an den kleinen fchern  :Smilie:  da mach ich immer irgendwo um die 50-60% rum gerade in physik  :Smilie:  bio geht noch wobei die neuren fragen auch eigen sind und chemie naja ist so ne glckssache.
anorganik ist halt nicht so mein ding. meisitens packen die von mediscript ja die organik fragen in die bc und die brigen 10-15 chemie fragen sind dann ja berwiegend anorganik und deshalb bin ich da mit allem ber 50% zufrieden.
und damit zieht das mein gutes ergebnis von den groen die auch an den 90% rum sind eben runter.
aber irgendwo ist bei den fragen auch ein punkt an dem man ohne komplett den atlas und dem benninghoff im kopf zb in ana die frage einfach nicht zu beantworten ist auch in bc gibt es paar sachen die lernt man einfach nicht weil die am besten noch unter einem bild im lffler am ende von 5 stzen im kleingedruckten stehen.

----------


## papiertiger

> dann hr auf zu kreuzen und nimm dir die richtig dicken Schinken noch mal vor oder besser kauf noch ein paar neue und lies sie von vorn bis hinten durch, nur so kannst du dein jetzigen mickerigen 86 % eventuell noch toppen 
> 
> Viel Glck - nein falsch, mit Glck hat das, was du willst nicht mehr zu tun, sondern nur noch mit wirklichem WISSEN


*ghn* keine Lust mehr. es reicht langsam.

Ne, prinzipiell bin ich auch einfach berzeugt, dass man so gut lernen kann, dass man mit einer soliden drei, oder schlimmstenfalls. auch mit der vier bestehen kann - alles andere (eins oder zwei) ist dann eher Glckssache und einfach davon abhngig, wie gut einem die Fragen liegen, wie man an dem Tag grad aufgelegt ist etc. pp. 

Insofern.. nichts fr Ungut und auf in den Endspurt. Wnsch euch einen erfolgreichen Tag - das Ende ist nah  :hmmm...: 


@Mustang:  :Meine Meinung:   Ich habe auch irgendwo einen Heidenrespekt vor den Leuten, die wirklich ums Bestehen kmpfen mssen.. nervlich/anspannungsmig ist das ohne Zweifel viel bler. Aber nichtsdestoweniger kann es einem halt auch auf die Nerven gehen, nich ber ein bestimmtes mittelgutes Niveau rauszukommen und zu merken, ook, wenn du ganz hoch hinauswillst htteste mal viel frher anfangen mssen. Und mich nervt eben der Gedanke noch anderthalb Wochen Erhaltungslernen betreiben zu mssen ohne davon wirklich noch besser werden zu knnen. (Mal davon abgesehen.. behaupten, dass ich ganz sicher bestehen werd wrd ich jetzt auch nicht.. Pech knnen wir alle haben.)

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> auch in bc gibt es paar sachen die lernt man einfach nicht weil die am besten noch unter einem bild im lffler am ende von 5 stzen im kleingedruckten stehen.


aber Leutchen, das Kleingedruckte (und zwar alle 5 Stze!!!) sollte man schon lesen, wenn man eine eins will (ich wollte nur bestehen und hab es immer mit gelesen und mach es noch heute so)

----------


## Milana

> *ghn* keine Lust mehr. es reicht langsam.
> 
> Ne, prinzipiell bin ich auch einfach berzeugt, dass man so gut lernen kann, dass man mit einer soliden drei, oder schlimmstenfalls. auch mit der vier bestehen kann - alles andere (eins oder zwei) ist dann eher Glckssache und einfach davon abhngig, wie gut einem die Fragen liegen, wie man an dem Tag grad aufgelegt ist etc. pp.


Ich denke auch, dass es vom Glck abhngt. Wenn die Fragen ein Detail haben wollen, dass man zufllig wei, ists Glck, wenn sie Schwachsinn fragen, ists Pech  :Smilie:  Wobei das denke ich, nur fr die 1 zutrifft, eine 2 kann man sich ebenso erarbeiten. 
Ab heute ist Wiederholen angesagt  ::-oopss:

----------


## nickl

Ich habe eine uert wichtige Frage: Wie siehts denn aus mit Essen, man darf doch alles mitnehmen oder gibts da Einschrnkungen? :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Laelya

@nickl:
du kannst alles mitnehmen, solltest aber je nach Ortsbedingung darauf achten, dass du mit deinem Essen geruschmig niemanden strst

ich hatte im ersten examen sollche minzlinsen dabei, die ich immer gelutscht habe und zum schluss dann gekaut....am ende des examens meinte meine tischnachbarin dann, dass sie sich gewundert hat, was hier die ganze zeit knackt  :Blush: 

darauf werde ich natrlich achten *g*

----------


## seelenkind

eigentlich gibt es keine einschrnkungen
meist wird ganz am anfang..bevor die prfung gestartet wird..darum gebeten alle flaschen (v.a die mit kohlensur) zu ffnen und alle packungen vom essen zu ffnen
das bedeutet dann whrend der prfung echt weniger nervende gerusche und ist eine echt lustige sache..wenn alle auf einmal wie wild flaschen,schoki etc ffnen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Irgendwo sitzt doch immer Einer im Physikum der nicht drauf hrt und erstmal gensslich anfngt Eier zu pellen oder nen Apfel zu essen.
Von daher empfehle ich Oropax....

----------


## Laelya

> Irgendwo sitzt doch immer Einer im Physikum der nicht drauf hrt und erstmal gensslich anfngt Eier zu pellen oder nen Apfel zu essen.
> Von daher empfehle ich Oropax....


nicht in allen stdten sind oropax erlaubt...auch wenn ich nicht verstehe wieso
habs aber schon mehrfach gehrt :Oh nee...:

----------


## Autolyse

> Ich denke auch, dass es vom Glck abhngt. Wenn die Fragen ein Detail haben wollen, dass man zufllig wei, ists Glck, wenn sie Schwachsinn fragen, ists Pech  Wobei das denke ich, nur fr die 1 zutrifft, eine 2 kann man sich ebenso erarbeiten. 
> Ab heute ist Wiederholen angesagt


Glck ist dabei, aber zu einem geringeren Teil als man weithin annimmt. Wenn es um die 1 geht, dann hngt es meines Erachtens nach davon ab wie gut man lehrveranstaltungsbegleitend die Randgebiete des Fachs abgegrast hat(auch wissend um der Tatsache, dass die in normalen Semesterklausuren kaum Thema sein werden) und in wie weit man fcherbergreifend denken kann(letzteres vor allem in der mndlichen Prfung, denn bei allem prsentieren von Basiswissen sollte man dem Prfer trotzdem zeigen wohin die Reise gehen soll).

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

Gerade bei examenonline gefunden zu einer Frage in Chemie F08 , in der Frage sollte man erkennen knnen, was ein Carbonsureanhydrid ist
Zitat:
"Anmerkung: Das zum sicheren Beantworten dieser  Frage notwendige Wissen ist fr die Ausbung des Berufes Arzt geradezu  essentiell ..."
 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Laelya

> Gerade bei examenonline gefunden zu einer Frage in Chemie F08 , in der Frage sollte man erkennen knnen, was ein Carbonsureanhydrid ist
> Zitat:
> "Anmerkung: Das zum sicheren Beantworten dieser  Frage notwendige Wissen ist fr die Ausbung des Berufes Arzt geradezu  essentiell ..."


hab da heute auch ne schne frage bei BC gehabt.
ungefhrer wortlaut " und wieder einmal zeigt sich, das studenten telefonbcher auswendig lernen mssen" :Grinnnss!:

----------


## tortet

Na klar, der Chemiestoff der Mittelstufe ist ja auch so schwierig...  ::-oopss: 

Mal ehrlich, es ist einfacher, ein Anhydrid zu erkennen, als den Nervus schlagmichtot  :bhh: , denn der ist selten beschriftet  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Laelya

wahhh ich kipp gleich vom stuhl
hab gerade biochemie/chemie examen h04 gekreuzt 
-->91,25 % :Love: 
ich glaub darauf hin gnn ich mir nen kaffee....naja ist leider nicht ganz so schn
da das examen h08 heute "nur mit 75% lief....
dennoch

kaffeepause  :Big Grin:  :Top: 

@tortet:
sollen sie mich lieber 10 strukturen in der chemie finden lassen, als in ana :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

Macht man Anhydride in der Mittelstufe?
Ich mach lieber tausendmal mehr Ana, vorallem die Neuro :Love: , auch wenn ich die immer vergi, ach ja so toll :Top:

----------


## tortet

Offenbar nicht mehr? :Nixweiss: 

pKs, Oxidationszahlen ect. war bei uns auch Mittelstufenstoff...

Neuro ist ja auch mal ein Fach, wo man nicht nur stupide auswendig lernt :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  Seid froh, dass Ihr nicht Physik studiert  ::-oopss:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Mbali

> Irgendwo sitzt doch immer Einer im Physikum der nicht drauf hrt und erstmal gensslich anfngt Eier zu pellen oder nen Apfel zu essen.
> Von daher empfehle ich Oropax....


noch schner:
Stulle in Alufolie -> auswickeln -> einen Happs abbeien -> Stulle zurcklegen -> wieder aus der Alufolie wurschteln -> noch einen Happs abbeien -> ...
und happsweise geht es weiter...

solchen Leuten knnt ich ne Schere in den Rcken hauen... (um Glck ist hier alles anonym  :Grinnnss!:  )

----------


## lottisworld

F 2007 :Love: ...
Na da schieb ich doch H 2007 gleich noch hinterher....


Und was das Essen in geschlossenen Rumen bei Massenprfungen betrifft:
Was bin ich froh, das die Dnerbuden hier in Berlin meistens erst nach 9:00 ffnen....
Ist echt 'ne Nasenweide, vor allem mit 'ner extra Portion Zwiebeln...

----------


## FrauHolle

heute ist ein schrecklicher tag.. ich kann garnicht aufhren zu weinen :Frown: 
und ich wei nichtmal warum...
das hatte ich vor meiner mndlichen auch.. und da hab ich die letzte woche fast garnicht mehr gelernt... 
ich will nicht dass das schonwieder so wird :Traurig:  :Traurig:  :Traurig: 

und ich kann mich auch sonst einfach nicht konzentrieren...

zum thema essen: ich find aber immer am allerschlimmsten wenn irgendwer anfngt neben mir zu schmatzen..hatte ich in einer klausur mal.. ich bin fast unter die decke gegangen.... :Grinnnss!:

----------


## papiertiger

wobei periodisch wiederkehrende Hyperventilationsattacken des Hintermannes auch einen nicht unerheblichen Strfaktor darstellen  ::-oopss:  *Erinnerung ans Bio Abi*

----------


## Laelya

ich werd jetzt meinen menne bekochen  :Love: 
dann muss ich mal ausnahmsweise nicht daran denken, dass ich noch was tun knnte

----------


## Milana

Ach heute ist einfach ein Scheitag. Ich komm net voran und Sammelkorbkreuzen ist einfach echt tzend. 
Es soll endlich vorbei sein  :grrrr....:

----------


## tortet

Ich hatte im P zwar Stopfen drin, genoss aber aufgrund eines zu knapp sitzenden Tangas und vermutlich verloren gegangener Stressfunde einen saftigen Anblick auf die "Bckchen" der vor mir sitzenden, leicht bergewichtigen Kommilitonin, der die Hosen gewaltig nach unten gerutscht waren.... (werde jedenfalls niemals Proktologin ::-oopss: )

----------


## Galenos

Bitte Tortet, als angehende Mediziner, knnen wir uns diese bergewichtigen-Hetze doch echt sparen. Unsereiner sollte das weniger mit der sthetik-Brille als vielmehr mit der Stoffwechselstrung-Brille sehen  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Pralinchen

Hallo 

Die Medilearn Skripte scheinen ja allgemein wirklich gut zu sein. Allerdings liesst man fast nur, dass sie fuer die Vorbereitung aufs Physikum dienen ( habe mir das Skript eine Woche vorm Physikum gekauft um noch Punkte gut zu machen)
Ratet ihr auch zum Kauf im ersten Semester oder ist es wirklich lediglich zur schnellen Wiederholung gut?

Liebe Gruesse, 
Pralinchen  :Love:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Die Skripte sind top zum wiederholen frs Physikum, fr die Semestertestate knnten sie etwas zu knapp sein, von daher wei ich nicht ob man sie sich schon im 1. Semester zulegen sollte, oder halt lieber die aktuellste Auflage zum 3./4. Semester ...

Gre

----------


## Laelya

Ich muss gerade mal "unbekannter weise" einen dicken knuddler an adrenalino schicken  :Smilie:  gerade wurde mir durch ihn/ihr der abend gerettet.... 

Es zeigt sich echt, das es hier im forum tolle und einzigartige menschen gibt... 

Und immer wieder wird mir gezeigt, das ich nicht alleine bin. GROSSEN DANK dafr

Noch zu beginn der lernphase zu diesem physikum habe ich mich gefragt ob ich berhaupt noch in dieses forum schreiben soll. Wirklich aus angst, dass man sich ber mich lustig machen knntr, weil ich doch auch die anderen male so zuversichtig war und berzeugt.

Ich hatte angst man wrde mich dumm halten, fr jmd der nie arzt werden wird und dergleichen. Aber ich habe in der gesamten zeit hier nie ein schlechtes wort gehrt. Im gegenteil, alle bauen mich auf und helfen. Ich habe in der letzten zeit soviel liebe PM hier bekommen, dass ich es schon gar nicht mehr glauben kann...


Fr all dies ein riesen DANKE

Und egal wie die sache fr mich enden wird, ich bin froh in den letzten woche hiet gewesen zu sein, und so viele nette menschen getroffen zu hsben

Eine gute nacht euch allen

PS.: adrenalino deine antwort kommt morgen
PPS.: auf einem iPhone zu tippen ist echt anstrengend, verzeiht meine ganzen fehler, aber ich liege schon im bett und der schreibtisch ist sooooo weit weg *g*

----------


## tortet

> Bitte Tortet, als angehende Mediziner, knnen wir uns diese bergewichtigen-Hetze doch echt sparen. Unsereiner sollte das weniger mit der sthetik-Brille als vielmehr mit der Stoffwechselstrung-Brille sehen


Habe nix gegen bergewichtige - die sind ja heute eher in der Mehr- als in der Minderheit - nur dagegen, dass jemand Anderen den Anblick des eigenen blanken H....terns zumutet....  :Grinnnss!:  :bhh:  :dagegen: Dass der Hintern besonders breit war, kam halt noch dazu....  ::-oopss: 

@laelya: klingt ein bischen wie ein Abschiedsbrief... jetzt gib bitte nicht kurz vorher auf! Durchhalten! Es lohnt sich!!!

----------


## Laelya

@tortet:
nein kein abschiedsbrief  :Big Grin: 
wollte mich nur allgemein mal bedanken

brigens, ich hab bei dem medi-learn kurs 6 kg zugenommen ::-oopss: 
ganz furchtbar, ich freu mich auf meine sportkurse nach dem examen

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

Tortet
Chemie in der Schule ist bei mir schon etwas lnger hin, daher keine Ahnung was alles Teil des Lehrplans ist.
Laelya
Ich finde es bemerkenswert, wie du dich immer wieder aufraffen kannst es nochmal zu versuchen, dazu braucht man Mut und Kraft.
*drck dir die Daumen*
und ich verabschiede mich, ich werde nur noch ab und zu hierrein schauen, kreuze momentan schlecht und muss noch Ana machen, haltet die Ohren steif, wir werden das alle packen! :Top:

----------


## Laelya

> Tortet
> und ich verabschiede mich, ich werde nur noch ab und zu hierrein schauen, kreuze momentan schlecht und muss noch Ana machen, haltet die Ohren steif, wir werden das alle packen!


Ich drck dir auch die daumen  :Top: 
wir packen das und ana muss ich auch nochmal machen, dass ich wohl mein schlechtes fach bisher  :was ist das...?:  :was ist das...?:  :was ist das...?:  :was ist das...?: 
hab aber gar keine lust, dass nochmal alles durchzugehen  :Traurig: 

aber naja, heute der letzte tag BC und dann nur noch Bio und Psycho....nchste woche 4 tage probeexamen das wird ein spa ::-dance:

----------


## lottisworld

Habe heute Nacht vom P getrumt. Der Postbote hat mir 320 gelbe Umschlge mit den Fragen zugestellt und eine Dame forderte mich auf, sie sofort zu begleiten und sie zu bearbeiten... ich war natrlich noch im Schlafanzug....

Ich glaub, ich brauche heut 'ne Pause oder eine tiefenpsychologisch fundierte psychoanalytische Traumdeutung, oder am Besten Beides....

In diesem Sinne- uns allen einen frhlichen Arbeitstag!!! :bhh:

----------


## Milana

@Laelya dein Plan geht aber echt gut auf, oder?
Wie machst du denn die Probeexamina? Einfach ein Tag vormittags/ ein Tag nachmittags? Mit Lsung direkt sehen oder Lsung nicht sehen und dann die Fragen nochmal durchgehen und die falschen raussuchen und die kommentare lesen?

ich wollte noch so viel wiederholen und hab dann mit Schrecken festgestellt, wie wenig Zeit nur noch ist (und wie laaaange ich zur Wiederholung eines Physioskripts brauche, grmpf). Jetzt heits Prioritten setzen. Nur worauf?  :was ist das...?: 

Wenigstens ist die Laune heute mal etwas ertrglicher  ::-oopss:

----------


## Mustang

> ....ich wollte noch so viel wiederholen und hab dann mit Schrecken festgestellt, wie wenig Zeit nur noch ist (und wie laaaange ich zur Wiederholung eines Physioskripts brauche, grmpf). Jetzt heits Prioritten setzen. Nur worauf? 
> ......


ich bin zwar nicht laelya aber ich hab genau das selbe problem gehabt oder hab es besser gesagt noch  :Smilie: 

ich kreuz am morgen tag 1 und nachmittag tag 2 mach heute noch f 09 und zwar durchkreuzen mit direkten kommentaren aber die letzten beiden werde ich im prfungsmodus machen und dann am ende schauen was falsch war und die fragen nochmal durchgehen mit kommentar und falls notwendig mit buch. hab zwar noch die generalprobe von medilearn das ist ja das examen von h09 aber naja dann mte ch ja jede frage wieder raussuchen dann auf der cd die frage suchen usw. ich glaube das kostet dann doch zu viel zeit auerdem hab ich da dann nicht so ne schne statistik  :Smilie: 
so schwer kanns jan icht sein so nen bogen auszufllen sieiht zumindest nicht so aus  :Big Grin: 

zum glck hab ich gestern mal nen halben tag pause gemacht und abgegammelt das war echt mal ntig heute fhl ich mich deutlich wohler als die letzten tage und ich werde bei beknackten fragen auch nicht mehr direkt zum hulk sondern bin da dann doch recht gelassen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Laelya

@milana:
ich muss zu meiner schande gestehen, dass ich mich um meinen Plan ja gar nicht kmmern musst  :bhh: 
wurde ja im MediLearn Kurs fr mich erstellt....hehe

Ich kreuz EIN Examenstag pro Tag, an den 4 Tagen die ich frs Probeexamen habe.
In kompletter Simulation wie es auch im P ist.
Das heit ich habe die generalprobehefte von Medi Learn hier und setze mich um 9 an meinen Tisch. Was zu essen und zu trinken dabei und einen wecker
(mein verlobter spielt die Aufsicht ab und an)

und dann habe ich 4 stunden zeit Examen H09 Tag eins zu bearbeiten.
Am nchsten tag das gleiche spiel nur Examen H09 Tag zwei
darauf den Tag dann Examen F10 Tag eins
und darauf den Tag Examen F10 Tag zwei
dann ist es Sonntag  :bhh: 

Montag darf ich gar nicht mehr kreuzen, sondern soll entspanne. Demnach ausschlafen. Ich darf ein wenig in den Skripten lesen wenn ich mag, aber lernen ist strengstens verboten, wegen mglicher Mdigkeitserscheinungen sonst einen tag spter.

So werde ich das auch machen.
Da ich mich bisher komplett an den Plan aus dem Kurs halte und damit gut fahre, werde ich das auch weiter machen.

Achso ja, an den Nachmittagen der Probeexamina gehe ich dann die falschen fragen durch, schau mir kommentare an und schau in welches themengebiet sie fallen und lese mir das vllt noch mal durch

was das wiederholen angeht.
Bei mir stockt es im Anatomie wiederholen  :was ist das...?: 
Das muss ich noch ausmerzen irgendwie...ansonsten lufts ganz gut
habe gerade F09 (mein erstes Examen) mit 81.25 gekreuzt in BC und Chemie und bin damit sehr zufrieden  :Big Grin: 
wenn ich daran denke, wie ich damals im Examen sa und von Tuten und Blasen keine Ahnung hatte  :Love: 

Damit geht BC und Chemie zu Ende und ich habe bezglich dieses Faches ein gutes Gefhl.
Ist mit Physio und Psycho mein strkstes.

Ana ist variabel, abhngig der Fragen...Histo ist gut
Chemie und Physik hngen sehr sehr von den Fragetypen ab
und Bio ist eigentlich auch machbar fr mich

Somit kann ich eigentlich beruhigt sein
"Wenn das Wrtchen wenn nicht wre...."  ::-dance: 

Sorry frs rumlabern...ich setz mich nun an Anatomie ZNS und schau mal, was es mir bringt

Will morgen an meinem freien Tag ein wenig Falschfragen kreuzen und ins Kino und vielleicht Sushi bestellen *g*

----------


## Kuschelbu

Sagt mal lernt ihr alle mit der akutellsten 3. Auflage von Medilearn?
Ich hab die 2. Auflage von ner Freundin ausgeliehen und lerne damit. Sind die Unterschiede gro zwischen beiden Auflagen? Und wie sieht es mit den Fehlern aus? Schaut ihr da immer auf der Homepage nach? Ich selbst hab schon einige Fehler gefunden in der 2. Auflage, vorallem bei dem Teil "Das bringt Punkte", den man sich ja manchmal nochmal so durchliest ohne den ganzen Rest nochmal.

----------


## nickl

Hey Leutchen,
ich bin gerade am kreuzen und habe einen Knoten im Kopf. Kann jemand mal Frage 43 im Examen 03/2004 angucken. Ist da die richtige Antwort nicht E statt D? Bitte sagt mir, dass ich mich nicht irre :Grinnnss!: , ich dreh hier sonst durch  :Grinnnss!:  und fange an an meinem Verstand zu zweifeln.

----------


## Laelya

warum sollte das cholinerg sein????

das einzige was cholinerg sympathisch innerviert wird sind schweidrsen (soweit ich wei *g*)
arrector pilo mssen noradrenerg sympathisch innerviert sein oder?
NA ist doch der bertrger an der postsynapse des Sympathikus
Ach nur an der Prsynapse

oder meinst du eine andere frage????

----------


## Laelya

Also wenn es diese Frage war....

sie kam schon mal in etwas anderer Fragestellung vor.
Da wurde gefragt in etwa (ich darf ja nicht zitieren) "Welche der unten genannten Strukturen wird bei sympathischer Innervation Kontrahieren"

und da war die richtige Antwort M. arrector pili

 :Top: 

ich glaub du hast einfach einen dreher gehabt, wegen der spezialinnervation der schweidrsen  :Big Grin:

----------


## nickl

Genau die Frage meine ich. In der DR steht:

S. 1296 Die Mm. arrectores pilorum werden sympathisch innerviert (Transmitter: Acetylcholin). Was ist denn jetzt hier richtig?!?!? :Hh?:  :Hh?:  :Hh?:  :Hh?:

----------


## Laelya

also ich hab berall stehen M.arrector pili-->glatte Muskulatur von Multi Unit Typ---Innerviert Sympathikus--->bertrgerstoff NA

----------


## Laelya

kann aber auch sein, dass ich mich irre....ich werde mal in meinen bchern schauen moment

----------


## nickl

Vielen Dank, dass du nachgeschaut hast. Ok, dann habe ich es wohl immer falsch gelernt ::-oopss: , oh mann, und ich dachte auf die DR sei Verlass, ich sollte mal anfangen eine Errataliste zu erstellen :Grinnnss!:  Es kam mir auch komisch vor, aber ich lerne immer durchs lesen und diesen Satz habe ich ein paar mal gelesen und da hatte ich es so wortwrtlich im Gedchtnis, ganz toll.... :was ist das...?:  und war total berzeugt als ich das angekreuzt habe und schockiert als es nicht stimmte :Blush: 
Ok, ich merke mir: NUR Schweiis mit Ach :Grinnnss!: 

Vielen, vielen Dank!


Ok, Katastrophenalarm!!!
Lies mal den letzten Satz im Kommentar, steht es da nicht GENAU andersrum?

----------


## nickl

Ok, Katastrophenalarm!!!
Lies mal den letzten Satz im Kommentar, steht es da nicht GENAU andersrum? :Hh?:  :Traurig:  :Hh?:  :Traurig:  :Hh?:

----------


## Laelya

-----------edit------------

----------


## Laelya

-----------edit------------------

----------


## Laelya

-----------edit--------------

----------


## nickl

Kann ich das mal selbst sehen, haste einen Link oder so, wo sind denn die offiziellen Lsungsschlssel der letzten Jahre?

Ich fasse zusammen:
Also im Physikums Exact steht dann wieder noradrenerg, also Lsung D
Mediscript D
Mediscript Kommentar: E
Duale Reihe E

Oh manno, wie ich es HASSE, wenn ich Sache so lerne wie sie im Buch stehen und dann ists doch falsch. Ich finde in jedem Buch mehrere Fehler, vielleicht sollte ich aufhren zu studieren und lieber im Verlag arbeiten und die Bcher gegenlesen *augenroll*


Boah, ich habe einen Puls von 180 und bin hier die letzte Stunde im Quadrat gesprungen. Ich brauch jetzt mal ein Puslein und gehe was essen :was ist das...?:

----------


## Laelya

Also bei mir auch
Physikum Exakt -->D
Mediscript in zwei fragen-->D
Doc.check-->D
Medscript Kommentar-->E
Elsevier-->E
IMPP-Lsungsblatt-->D

----------


## Laelya

http://www.thieme.de/viamedici/schwa...edf04_phys.pdf

hier die offizielle impp lsung 

*D*

----------


## nickl

Im Physikums Exakt stehts aber auch falsch (S.124), rechte Spalte, erster Satz oben. Boah, ich werd nicht mehr....oh mannoman

----------


## nickl

Oh mann, sag, dass das nicht wahr ist. Wie kann denn D jetzt die richtige Lsung sein?!?!?!? :Hh?:  :Hh?:  :Hh?:

----------


## nickl

http://books.google.de/books?id=i24R...cholin&f=false

im Hick steht hier Acetylcholin


Hast du einen Welsch oder Benninghoff, in dem du gucken kannst? Oder irgendjemand hier??

----------


## Laelya

im welsch steht leider nichts zur innervation :was ist das...?: 

brigens hatte in meiner tabelle da oben ein dreher
also in allen steht NA ausser im Kommentar und auf der Elsevier seite  :Frown:

----------


## nickl

Ok, ich habe jetzt mal im groen Silbernagel geschaut, er listet nur die Schweidrsen und das Nebennierenmark als Ausnahmen auf, die ber Acetylcholin innerviert werden. (S. 801) Das bedeutet im Umkehrschluss, dass alle anderen Strukturen noradrenerg innerviert werden, auch Blutgefe und die M. arrectores pili. So merke ich mir das jetzt, weil wenn dann solche beknackten Fragen kommen, man sich IMMER auf den Silbernagel berufen kann, das erkennen die auf jeden Fall an.
Vielen Dank und tut mir leid, wenn ich dich verrckt gemacht habe, ich lsche mal meine anderen Kommentare, damit sich das niemand falsch merkt.

----------


## Laelya

kein problem...
hab gerade mit einer kommiltinin telefoniert, die mit mir zusammen beim kurs waren und sie meint auch

sowohl in der blauen reihe als auch bei unseren skripten aus dem kurs steht, dass die einizige ausnahme die schweidrsen sind.

wahrscheinlich ist damit das kommentar auf der mediscript cd falsch

ich wrdejetzt im zweifelsfalle, wenn es im examen dran kommt sympathisch noradrenerg anklicken....

----------


## Mustang

laut schmidt lang 30. auflage haben die einen alpha 1 rezeptor und demnach auch NA als transmitter.
kannte ich aber bis jetzt auch nicht anders.

----------


## nickl

Danke Mustang!

Boah, ich habe mal so gar keinen Bock mehr, habe wie immer das Gefhl nichts geschafft zu haben, kreuzen immer schlechter... :was ist das...?:  Wie motiviert ihr euch im Moment, habe gerade so eine "alles sinnlos" Phase :Traurig:

----------


## Beau Frost

Einfach durchhalten. Hab jetzt auch nicht so das Rezept, aber es muss ja gehen. Und ich bin mir sicher, wenn ich mich gut vorbereite dann klappt es auch. Hab heute zB 8/08 F1 mit 75 % und F2 mit 89 % gekreuzt - ein absoluter Ausreier nach oben, aber das gibt Selbstbewusstsein. Jetzt versuch ich noch Zeug zu wiederholen und viel zu kreuzen. Wird schon. Wenn Du einen Durchhnger hast, ruh Dich ne halbe Stunde aus, bisschen die Augen zu oder so. Dann gehts besser weiter, finde ich.

----------


## Milana

Heute hab ich erst die Kurve gekriegt zu richtig fleiigem Lernen.
Ich bemerke immer mehr Lcken, wie kann ich nur passabel kreuzen wenn ich eigentlich garnichts so wirklich wei. Langsam kann ich mich vor Panik gar nicht mehr richtig konzentrieren und schon wieder ein Tag vorbei, ich will hier raus... 
 :grrrr....: 

Danke fr die Tipps zum Kreuzen der Probeexamina. 
Und Laelya, du schaffst das ganz sicher, du klingst supergut vorbereitet. Was hast du zur Belohnung geplant?

----------


## Laelya

@milana:
es gibt mehrere belohnungen.
die erste ist, dass ich gleich das WE zu meinen eltern fahre und mich von denen verwhnen lasse.

wenn ich dann wieder bei meinem verlobten bin stehen einige sachen an.
da ich durch ein bestandenes examen meinen studentenjob behalte wird die wohnung komplett zu ende eingerumt (auch wenn wir schon seit 2 jahren zusammen leben) und dann wird die hochzeit nchstes jahr geplant *g*

ich durfte mich vorher nicht an die planung setzen...das ist meine grte belohnung, denn ich ersehne nichts mehr als ihn endlich heiraten zu drfen und seinen namen tragen zu drfen  :Big Grin: 

und dann gibts hier in den semesterferien erstmal ne dicke verlobungs/examensbestehens fete...mit vielen freunden....

das ist so mein wunsch...und ausgiebig ruhig, ich werde alle karteikarten gensslich durch den aktenvernichter schieben und dann meine amazonwunschliste mit den neuen klinikbchern abschicken *g*

hab zwar keinen urlaub, da am 2 september meine arbeit wieder anfngt, aber das ist egal


soviel dazu

und gerade jetzt bin ich zuversichtig es irgendwie zu packen, mal schauen wie es morgen aussieht
morgen mache ich einen halben tag frei...was soviel heit...ausschlafen und frhstcken im bett, ein wenig shoppen und danach ein wenig ana wiederholen....
und bermorgen gehts in die endphase

ich wnsche euch allen einen schnen abend....macht nicht zu lang und bitte nicht verzweifeln, wir rutschen da alle gut durch, da bin ich mir sicher :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## stefan040983

@Laelya

Sag mal bitte, du hast doch diesen ML-Kurs besucht. Kannst du mir ein bisschen mehr dazu erzhlen?
In welcher Unterkunft warst du? Wie fandest du den Kurs? War der Kurs an 7 Tagen in der Woche?? Von wann bis wann ging der Kurs (Uhrzeit)?
Welchen Kurs hast du belegt? Hast du jeden Abend in deinem Zimmer gesessen oder warst du auch mal im Kino oder so? Wie hast du dich verpflegt? Wrdest du den Kurs nochmals machen?
Danke fr deine Antworten

----------


## thinker

mde  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Miss Tiffy

@thinker. Warst du um 4 noch auf oder schon??? Wie auch immer: Wahnsinn!!!!

Ja, ich melde mich auch mal wieder. Alles ist wie immer: Mal Panik, mal Zuversicht. An den Kreuzel-Ergebnissen ndert sich auch nichts mehr. Alles pendelt so zwischen 68 und 85 %. Ich finde das wirklich total bekloppt, dass man, egal wie viel man auch lernt, nie die Chance hat, auf eine nette Note zu kommen. Was soll das eigentlich????? Was wre denn so schlimm daran, wenn mehr Leute mit 1 oder 2 bestnden????? Der einzige Fortschritt, den ich mache, ist, dass ich lerne, die IMPPP-Fragen zu bersetzen und zunchst einmal berlege: "Was wollen die jetzt wirklich wissen." Aber ist das der Sinn einer Prfung, den Prfer nachvollziehen zu knnen????????????? Ach, nee......

Heute wird wieder gekreuzelt und dazu ein bis zwei Hefte wiederholt. Das klappt jetzt ganz gut mit dem Wiederholen. Doch es bleibt keine Zeit fr irgendwas anderes. Was fr eine blde Phase in unserem Leben!!! Das ist ja mein 2. Studium und ich kann euch sagen, mein erstes Studium (Geisteswissenschaft) war dagegen ein Spaziergang. Selbst fr die Zwischenprfung habe ich nur eine Woche gelernt. Ach, gelernt!!!! Mir so ein bichen was angeschaut und rumgelesen. Naja, jetzt hre ich mal auf mit der Meckerei auf  und gehe an den Start. Uns  allen wnsche ich einen super-erfolgreichen Start in den Tag. Haltet durch und denkt an das Ziel. Bis dann. Eure Meckerziege. :Top:

----------


## Mustang

Morgen!

Ja die Sinnhaftigkeit kann man schon in Frage stellen, bringt ja leider nur nix.
Jetzt lieber die Energie frs lernen verwenden als zum Meckern ;)

Ich wollte heute und morgen die Generalprobe kreuzen aber glaube es ist doch noch etwas zu frh.
Ich werde jetzt am WE einfach mal die Falschfragen kreuzen und vorallem mal alle Bildfragen in Ana durch gehen sind ja doch 330 und dem Anschein nach legt das impp momentan ganz schn Wert auf Bilder alleine im H09 und F10 sind es 40 Bilder ! davor waren es ja immer nur ein paar. naja damit werde ich das we denke ich genug zu tun haben und psycho sozi mu ich nochmal wiederholen da schmei ich gerne mal einiges durcheinander bei den ganzen bescheurten Begriffen und Definitionen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Laelya

@stefan040983:

Also meine Informationen zum Kurs.
Ich hatte den Mittlekurs 35 Tage plus 1 Tag Anreise (Sonntag)

Am ersten Unterrichtstag (Montag) gab es ein Eingangstestat-->4 Stunden 120 Fragen querbeet durchs Physikum. Man konnte nicht durchfallen oder bestehen, es galt nur als Ausgangswert fr die Leistungssteigerung im Kurs.

Danach die Tage hatten wir jeden Tag unterricht.
7:30-8:15 Uhr Frhstck
8:30-13:00 Uhr Unterricht
13:00-13:30 Uhr Mittag
13:30-15:00 Uhr Zeit auf den Zimmer fr die Tagesklausur
15:00-16:00 UHr Tagesklausur Besprechung
16:00-18:00 UHr Mndliche Prfungen des Themes des Tages fr die Leute die noch mdl. Prfung machen mssen
18:00-18:30 Uhr Abendessen
18:30-20:30 Uhr Examina kreuzen nach Plan
20:30-22:00 Uhr Skript nacharbeiten
ab 22:00 Uhr Nachtruhe

Ab und an waren dann Nachmittags Kurse zur Prfungsangsbewltigung, MC-Techniken (was das IMPP uns sagen will) und Rethorik-Ag (wie man bei einer mdl Prfung auftreten sollte mit Simulationen etc)

Ein voller Tag, aber sicherlich mit viel Puffer.
5 Tage hatte wir in den 35 Tagen frei, sie waren frei gelegt (abhngig von den Dozenten) und vielen  manchmal in die Woche und selten aufs Wochenende. Meistens hast du aber so 7-11 Tage durch gemacht und dann einen Tag frei.

Nach jedem Fach gab es eine Abschlussklausur die in Physikumsmanier geschrieben wurde. Mit Platzzuteilung etc...so wie es auch im Physikum war.
An den Tagen war dann um 9:00 Uhr Klausur meistens, 2-3 Stunden und danach auch frei.

Was das lernen anging. Das haben einige mehr andere weniger ernst genommen. Einige aus dem Kurs sind lieber jeden nachmittag zum See oder in die stadt gefahren und haben dort gelernt. andere (das waren dann meistens die, die im dritten versuch waren) haben in ihren Zimmern gesessen und gelernt und gekreuzt.

Je nachdem wann wer lernen konnte oder wollte, ist ja deine Entscheidung. Von einigen wei ich, dass sie nie gekreuzt haben, aber du wirst ja zu nichts gezwungen.

Zur UNterkunft: Ich war in Oberweimar und wrde auch immer wieder dort hingehen. Du bekommst vollpension und kannst dich nicht mit dingen wie einkaufen oder kochen ablenken. Es ist mitten auf dem land, du kannst also auch nicht einfach mal shoppen gehen. Eine wunderschne landschaft, ruhiges drfchen und mann kann sich eine decke schnappen und einfach ins feld setzen und lernen.
Das Objekt dort ist sehr gepflegt. Die Zimmer nach Angaben. Wenn du den Kurs buchst, darfst du dir die zimmer nach verfgbarkeit aussuchen und bezahlst nach quadratmetern.

von 8-25 m ist alles dabei.
ich hatte ein zimmer mit 13 quadratmetern und war voll und ganz zufrieden.
es gibt gemeintschaftsduschen und toiletten, das war wohl eher gewhnungsbedrftig. aber wir waren auch nur 25 leute (es wren max. 30 leute geworden) aufgeteil auf 2 etagen und einem nebenhaus, so war es aushaltbar und gab keinen streit.

Der unterrichtsraum ist modern mit beamer ausgerichtet im aufenthaltsraum hngt ein flat an dem man tv sehen kann. auf wunsch darf man grillen, es ist eine tischtennsiplatte vor ort und ein baskettballkorb. zwei schaukeln und einige kletterstangen fr die sportler.
Waschmaschinen plus trockner.

Es hat mir sehr gut gefallen, das einzige manko was ich empfand war die lange trennung von meinem verlobten. Fr nicht ganz so feste beziehungen sind 5 wochen eine echte zerreissprobe. Es gab wohl bei den ein oder anderen kursbesuchern beziehungsstress.
Du darfst besuch empfangen auch ber nacht, musst das nur anmelden. Man sollte aber fr sich entscheiden ob es sinnvoll ist, da man keine zeit hat ein skript nachzuholen, man sollte es direkt an dem tag machen, an dem es ansteht.

es ist immer ein psychologe vor ort, der untersttzt und hilft, was sehr gut tut. da man mit seinen ganzen ngsten dort nicht allein gelassen wird.
ansonsten ist im ganzen haus wlan, sodass man abends nur  noch die leute skypen hat gehrt *g* verstndlich.

wie die anderen kurse und orte sind wei ich nicht.
auch wenn der preis (3000 euro insgesammt) sehr viel ist, muss ich sagen, dass es sich gelohnt hat.

und ich wrde es immer wieder nochmal machen. mit meinen leutz die ich dort getroffen habe, die ebenfalls aus berlin kommen werde ich auch gemeinsam zum HEX Kurs gehen, da es sich einfach lohnt, wie ich finde.

Aber das muss jeder selbst herrausfinden.

Die Skripte sind wahnsinnig gut, nochmal eine steigerung zu der blauen reihe. Alleine die sind schon das geld wert.
Die Prfungssimulationen helfen sich auf die Zeit im P vorzubereiten und zu lernen wie man damit umgeht.

Im Groen und Ganzen bin ich wohl eine wahre Werbetrommel fr Medi Learn geworden, da es einfach toll war  :Big Grin: 

Und ich freue mich schon darauf in 4 Jahren dort wieder zu sein *g*
(vorrausgesetzt ich bestehe *g*)

So ich hoffe das wars und ich hab nichts vergessen.

----------


## stefan040983

Vielen Dank fr den ausfhrlichen Bericht...

EIne letzte Frage htte ich noch. War das dann der Frhkurs? Und bei dem dann der fr mdl. und schriftlich oder der fr schriftlich?? Es gibt ja da mehrere versch. Kurse, aber welcher der Mittelkurs ist wei ich halt nicht, bzw. was kostete dein Kurs, also nur der Kurs??
Wie viele Tage waren nach Kurs Ende noch bis zum Physikum?

Danke dir...

----------


## thinker

> @thinker. Warst du um 4 noch auf oder schon??? Wie auch immer: Wahnsinn!!!!


Noch! Musste gestern bis Mitternacht arbeiten und habe danach noch 2 Klausuren gekreuzt und das hat eben gedauert...jajaja....hmmm  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Mbali

Ich hab da mal ne Frage zu Frage 176 Herbst 09 (Bio).
Wenn die Krankheit dominant vererbt wird, wie kommt der Typ dann zu ihr, wenn seine Eltern nicht betroffen sind?
Wre nett, wenn mir jemand vom Schlauch runterhelfen wrde^^.

----------


## Laelya

@stefan:

also ich hatte den mittelkurs. also nicht den frh und auch nicht den spt. das heit ich hatte noch genau 5 wochen bis zum physikum.

der kurs selbst hat glaube ich 2200 euro gekostet und meine unterkunft 7-800 euro, kann ich jetztnnicht mehr so genau sagen  :Big Grin: 

woher das ganze interesse?+

@all:
heute ist ja mein freier tag und gerade war ich mit meinem verlobten einkaufen. hab mir ne apple tastatur gekauft, weil ich sonst immer auf dem mac book arbeite und damit viel besser schreiben kann.
und nen neuen drucker hehe....einfach mal geld gelassen, muss aber auch sein

freut mich heute frei zu haben, dass ist einfach toll.
morgen gehts dann los mit bio hehe

wnsch euch einen schnen samstag

----------


## Miss Tiffy

> Noch! Musste gestern bis Mitternacht arbeiten und habe danach noch 2 Klausuren gekreuzt und das hat eben gedauert...jajaja....hmmm


ganz schn tough!!!! Hut ab!!!!!!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Buuua,bin gerdert- eben 350 Fragen zu Psycho gekreuzt... Mm, naja, insgesamt bin ich auf 80% gekommen.. wobei Herbst 2007 irgendwie nicht so toll lief...  :Keks: 
Jetzt erstmal Pause... dann mal sehen ob ich Bio kreuze oder Soziologie lerne... beides nicht so prickelnd.. :schnarch...:

----------


## thinker

Manchmal habe ich das Gefhl, dass das alles einfach auch superviel mit Glck zu tun hat...ich entdecke immer wieder Dinge, die ich nicht beantworten kann perfekt (Schei Mehrfach-Auswahl...)....das nervt mich und naja...

----------


## nickl

@Thinker: Ja, so gehts mir auch, aber du musst dich damit abfinden, dass du NIEMALS alles wissen wirst, das ist was fr die Einserkandidaten. Du hast dich bestimmt auf die wesentlichen, immer wieder gefragten Themen vorbereitet und dann drfte das zum Bestehen locker reichen. Du packst das!

Gehts euch auch so? Ich bin momentan die Ruhe selbst :Aufgepasst!: , nichts kann mich mehr aufregen, ich lerne, ich fhle so etwas wie ein Bisschen Spa dabei :Woow:  und bin komplett relaxt. Werde noch nchste Woche reinhauen, habe noch einen Histocrashkurs an der Uni und wenns dann nicht klappt, dann wei ich auch nicht mehr. Ich hoffe, dass das sich auch bis zur Prfung hlt, denn wenn ich wirklich locker bin, kreuze ich auch ganz passabel, wenn ich zu aufgeregt bin, dann kann ich nicht mehr klar denken, mache einen Fehler nach dem anderen. Egal was passiert, ich freue mich aufs Physikum, nicht weil ich irgendwie extrasuper vorbereitet bin, sondern, weil ich nicht ewig weiterlernen will, soviel Spa macht das nun auch wieder nicht :hmmm...:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Laelya

> . Egal was passiert, ich freue mich aufs Physikum, nicht weil ich irgendwie extrasuper vorbereitet bin, sondern, weil ich nicht ewig weiterlernen will, soviel Spa macht das nun auch wieder nicht


 :Top:  :Top:  :Top:  :Top: 

mein freier tag heute war toll, und ich bin auch super ruhig...total komisch
freue mich morgen auf bio, das macht spa  :Big Grin: 
und dann nur noch psycho....werd ab morgen dann noch mal ana wiederholen, aber nur 3 themen, von denen ich denke dass aus denen das meiste gefragt wird

werde mich nun frhzeitig ins bettchen legen und schn schlafen
euch eine gute nacht

----------


## FrauHolle

riesige angst :Traurig:

----------


## Milana

> riesige angst


geht mir auch so. Wird am Abend immer schlimmer... Tag vorbei, Hirn immernoch leer. Meine Mama sagt, man soll sich einfach immer und immer und immer wieder sagen, dass das schon gut gehn wird.  :Top: 

Einfach jetzt die letzten Tage noch durchhalten. Nicht aufgeben. Immer Schritt fr Schritt weitermachen. 
Morgen gehts bei mir in den Endspurt, ich hab mich entschieden es so zu machen wie du Laelya, immer ein Tag Physikum kreuzen vormittags, nachmittags die Lcken stopfen.

Was macht ihr am Tag vorher? Ich glaube, ich sollte da lieber nicht alleine sein  ::-angel:

----------


## nickl

Ach ihr beiden, ihr braucht keine Angst zu haben. Ich gehre normalerweise auch zu den berngstlichen, die sich sogar bei Termiklausuren Sorgen gemacht hat. :was ist das...?:  :Woow:  Freut euch, dass das Lernen am Sonntag in einer Woche vorbei ist. Ich sage mir, ich tu was ich kann und mehr geht halt nicht, wenns nicht gut genug ist, dann hat man ja immer noch eine 2. Chance und dann klappt das garantiert, weil man ja dann nochmal Zeit hat, die greren Bcher zu wlzen. Ich hatte letzte Woche so ein richtiges Tief, mit weinen und Resignation etc. pp., aber seit dem ist alles besser und ich habe mir gesagt, dass ich mein bestes gebe und jetzt noch versuche den einen oder anderen Punkt rauszukitzeln. Klar, will ich auch bestehen und ich muss auch bibbern, da ich nicht berragend kreuze und das mitunter recht eng werden knnte, aber versucht ganz normal weiterzulernen so wie ihrs immer gemacht hat, denn das ist doch euer persnlich Weg zum Erfolg, sonst httet ihr es bis hierher nicht geschafft. :Top:  Vermehrt kreuzen ist natrlich auch gut, denn das gibt Sicherheit und ich mache es gerade auch so, kreuzen, nachmittags Lcken lernen. Ich hasse solch ein zusammenhangsloses Lerne zwar total, aber ich habe die letzten WOchen ganz normal aus meinen Bchern/Medilearnheften gelernt und die Zusammenhnge verstanden, jetzt gehts ja nicht mehr um groartiges Wissen, sondern um spezifisches IMPP Wissen und dann bringt das eben leider mehr einfach nur zu kreuzen und die Lcken zu lernen.

----------


## papiertiger

Ganz ist das Lernen dann zwar nicht vorbei (wir zumindest haben noch das Mndliche vor uns ;) ), aber ich kann das sehr gut nachvollziehen. 
Angst hab ich auch nicht mehr wirklich, eher so das beschriebene "scheissegal, bald isses vorbei, wird schon schiefgehen, und wenns nur eine mittelmige Note wird dann ist das halt so, JETZT ist es eh zu spt die Lernstrategie nochmal prinzipiell umzustellen und wesentlich besser zu werden." 

Eigentlich garnicht mal so unangenehm  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Milana

> Freut euch, dass das Lernen am Sonntag in einer Woche vorbei ist.


Wenns so wre... Danach kommt ja noch das Mndliche und davor hab ich hundermal mehr angst. Was wiedererkennen geht schon, aber was aktiv erzhlen *ohje*
Ich wnsche mir ein paar aufbauende Berichte von netten mndlichen Prfungen, falls jemand sowas anzubieten hat?  ::-oopss: 

Ich hab grade mein halbes Physikum fr heute fertig gekreuzt und mein bestes Ergebnis eingefahren, das baut auf. (auch wenn die Fragen in Physik und Chemie wirklichwirklich einfach waren, aber egal!)
Aber... hab grade festgestellt, dass man am besten gleich alle Fragen, bei denen man sich unsicher ist, in den Sammelkorb schmeit. Wr ich mal eher so klug gewesen, dann knnte ich mir jetzt die Sucherei nach den Fragen sparen, zu denen ich im Nachhinein doch gerne den Kommentar gelesen htte (habe Prfungsmodus gekreuzt)... Mist.  :peng:

----------


## Laelya

Guten Morgen alle zusammen,

habe mir doch noch die freiheit genommen und heute ausgeschlafen  :Big Grin: 

angst habe ich keine und bei mir hat das lernen definitiv am sonntag ein ende, da ich die mdl ja nicht mehr machen brauch.

werde mich heute gensslich bio widmen, einfach, dass ich sogar mag und danach molekularbiologie wiederholen und ana kopf hals.

mal schauen, wollte mir noch die ana bild fragen alle anschauen, aber das mache ich vielleicht morgen.

freu mich auf donnerstag, ab da heit es nur noch generalprobe und die skripte fliegen in die ecke *g*

so euch einen schnen lernerfolgreichen sonntag

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

> Ich wnsche mir ein paar aufbauende Berichte von netten mndlichen Prfungen, falls jemand sowas anzubieten hat?


 :Woow:  ::-oopss:  ::-oopss:  Ja, hm, htte gern geholfen in puncto nette mndliche Prfung..  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!: 

Mir ging das aber ganz genauso, dass ich vor der Mndlichen so nen Horror hatte. Dementsprechend bin ich jetzt realtiv ruhig,wobei gewisse Sorgen natrlich da sind- klar. Auch gute Kreuergebnisse in Einzelfchern beruhigen mich nicht wirklich, da ich immer denke, dass ich dafr Anderes schon wieder vergessen habe. Tja... 
Heute Bio 140 Fragen gemacht... und seeehr zufrieden gewesen.. jetzt steht Skript 3 in Psycho an.. muss ich mehr sagen?  :Keks:

----------


## Laelya

bio nun fertig und beide tagesklausuren mit 100 prozent gekreuzt *g*
jetzt mache ich noch 2 examina....ja ich mag bio....warum auch immer, hatte es als mein schwaches fach im kurs angegeben und dann schon im eingangstestat 75 prozent gekreuzt, sodass meine psychologin gelacht hat....aber bio ist auch immer sehr abhngig von den fragen. manchmal sind echt tricky fragen dabei...am liebsten habe ich rechen aufgaben *g* und stammbume, darber wrde ich mich freuen

jetzt also 2 examina bio und weils auf dem plan steht auch schon 2 examina psycho, obwohl ich damit erst morgen beginne

drckt mir die daumen  :Top:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Yes, sind feste gedrckt..  :Top:  :Top:  :Top:

----------


## Laelya

bio 90 prozent :Love: 
psycho 55 prozent  ::-oopss:  nagut, dafr das mein letztes mal psycho fast 10 wochen her  ist *g* hab vieles durcheinander geworfen, ist sonst aber mein gutes fach hehe....das wird sich wohl erst steigern, wenn ich morgen mit psycho anfange

danke frs daumendrcken

----------


## Laelya

boarh habe gerade voll ein stress anfall....noch soviel zu tun und nur eine woche zeit  :Frown: 
dabei ist das doch gar net so viel, der stapel sieht nur so gro aus *grummel*

naja erstmal pizza bestellt, danach werde ich noch mal kreuzen und dann mal schauen

blo nicht verrckt machen

PS.: ja ich fhre gerne selbstgesprche :bhh:

----------


## Stromer

Sonst mag ich rechnen auch, aber zur Zeit- n. Ich vergesse dann immer den Endschritt. Meist gibt es anfnglich oder mittig etwas zu beachten, was ich auch tue. Dann bin ich sooo beseelt ber mein Tun, dass ich vergesse ordentlich fertig zu rechnen. Also NEIN - nicht soviel rechnen.

Ansonsten gestern htte ich mal bestanden  :hmmm...:  
Aber Anatomie ist doch wirklich zum aus der Haut fahren! Ich vergesse schon wieder alles. Das ist doch bescheuert! Habe heute Extremitten wiederholt, wobei mein Sorgenkind die untere ist.

----------


## thinker

Morgen Anatomie-quivalenzprfung...aaaangst... :Traurig: 
last chance

----------


## Miss Tiffy

> Morgen Anatomie-quivalenzprfung...aaaangst...
> last chance


was auch immer das ist, ich drcke dir die Daumen!!!!!!!! :Top:

----------


## Zanza

Ich drck dir auch ganz fest die Daumen, thinker! Das packst du schon  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Rhiannon

> Morgen Anatomie-quivalenzprfung...aaaangst...
> last chance


Drck dir auch alle Daumen! Du packst das!

----------


## thinker

> was auch immer das ist, ich drcke dir die Daumen!!!!!!!!


Klner Physikum! 
Bin bisher in allen Prfungen ganz knapp vorbei gerutscht.... :/ Und immer ist es irgendwas anderes... :| 
Danke euch!

----------


## nickl

Hey ihr Langweiler, hier ist ja mal gar nix los!  :Grinnnss!:  :bhh: 

Thinker, die Dumchen sind fest gedrckt fr dich und allen anderen wnsche ich einen erfolgreichen Lerntag! ::-bee:  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Laelya

Guten Morgen liebe Medi-Learn Freunde,

starten wir in die letzte Woche vor dem Examen mit Donnern und Blitzen, sowie sturzbche flieendes Wasser.....
dieser Blick ereilt mich gerade, wenn ich aus dem Fenster sehe.

Nachdem ich gestern ber 100 Seiten Faktenwissen Physikum von Medi-Learn gelesen habe bin ein wenig bermdet. Aber nichts, was ein schner Latte Macchiato nicht weg machen kann. 

Der morgen startet mit einer Runde Psychologie: biopsychologische Methoden, gleich ein Thema, was ich sehr gerne mag  :Love: 

Danach kreuzen wir 2 Examina Psycho und 2 Examina Biologie.
Und weil ich dann immer noch nicht genug habe und mich endlich mal zusammreien muss und Anatomie nicht immer entkommen kann, werde ich mir heute dann KOPF/HALS komplett nochmal ansehen.
Ein hoch auf mein Kurzzeitgedchtnis, welches mich in Prfungen bisher eigentlich noch nie im Stich gelassen hat.

Mein Verlobter war so nett und hat alle meine Wunschbcher frs erste klinische Semester in den Amazon-Warenkorb gelegt und meinte dann so.
Wenn ich am zweiten Prfungstag laut Medi-Learn ber 192 Punkten bin klickt er auf Absenden  :Grinnnss!:  (mal davon abgesehen, dass dort Bcher im Wert von 600 Euro liegen  ::-oopss: )

Na das ist doch mal eine Aussicht.
Meine Eltern versprechen mir eine groe berraschung wenn ich bestehe und meine Oma gibt mir zur Belohnung nen dicken Scheck......
wie sie mich alle unter Druck setzen...

Demnach schnappe ich mir jetzt meinen Kaffee (ich bin fr einen Smiley mit Strohhalm *g*) und werde versuchen ihren Anforderungen an mich, die sie seit nun mehr 2 Jahren hegen gerecht zu werden.

Ein Wunder, dass ich immer noch bester Laune bin.

Da das Wetter hier aber mehr schlecht als recht ist, und ich in Lernphasen sehr Krankheitsanfllig bin, gnn ich mir zu meinem Kaffee gleich noch eine groe Portion Vitamin C.....(alleine der Gedanke an dieses Wort lst eine Kaskade von Wissen aus, die sich mir vor die Augen schiebt....Biochemie oh Biochemie)

Und da ich gerade noch ein wenig Motivationslos bin, was das Beginnen am heutigen Tag angeht, drft ihr meine kompletten Gedankengnge ertragen.

Vielleicht sollte ich wirklich mal nen Blog schreiben (interessiert zwar niemanden, aber ich knnte wenigstens alles runter tippen  :bhh: )

So schluss jetzt.

Leute, nicht den Kopf hngen lassen, die Zielgerade ist vor uns und wartet nur darauf, dass wir hindurchlaufen.
Wir schaffen das und werden uns auf den letzten Metern gegenseitig motivieren.

Noch ein kurzer Exkurs:
Heute Nacht mal wieder einen Traum vom Examen gehabt.
Der erste Traum setzte mich vor die Aufgabe, dass die IMPP-Fragen nicht mehr im MC-Format waren, sondern Kreuzwortrtsel, alle mglichen Kreuzwortrtsel-Formen die mir eingefallen sind.
Im Zweiten Traum, bin ich 5 Minuten zur spt zur Prfungen gekommen und als ich dort ankam meinten sie, dass es organisatorische Probleme gab, sie htten vergessen die Rume zu reservieren, daher wrde meine Prfung um einen Tag verschoben werde.
Ich hab nur gegrinst und gedacht "cool, dann hole ich mir Abends die ergebnisse von medilearn und kreuz 100 prozent"  ::-oopss: 

Mit diese Worten melde ich mich fr den Moment ab.
Euch einen erfolgreichen Lerntag, man hrt sich

----------


## Milana

Ich wei noch garnicht, wie ich das aushalten soll im Examen selber. Ich kreuze sehr schnell und sehr nach Gefhl und bin mit dem Examen meistens nach 1.5h fertig. Aber ich will ja meinen Bogen mitnehmen, dann muss ich ja 2.5 h warten. Wie soll ich das aushalten ohne was zu verschlimmbessern? (und jedes, aber auch jedes Mal, wenn ich was verbessere wirds falsch...) Ohman...  ::-oopss: 

Bei mir steht heute Untere Extremitt auf dem Wiederholungsplan und ein bisschen Herz sollte ich mir auch noch in den Schdel tun. 

Wnsche euch einen entspannten Tag mit Gelassenheit und Freude darber, dass es wenigstens drauen regnet und nicht alle anderen bei 30 Grad im Schwimmbad liegen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## groovinroovin

wei hier jemand wie es mit der reihenfolge der fragen im physikum ist? 
ist die reihenfolge streng nach fchern also an tag 1 z.b. physik-physiologie-chemie-biochemie oder ist es komplett durcheinander? oder ist es vielleicht sogar nach inhaltlichen themen sortiert? 

ich frage, weil ich gerne die physik fragen auslassen wrde, wenn sie ganz am anfang kommen, um nicht gleich mit einem so miesen gefhl in tag 1 zu starten 
 :Grinnnss!: .

----------


## Mbali

@groovinroovin

Ich werde die Physikfragen zunchst auch auslassen, aber im Fragebogen dick markieren und definitiv schon irgendeine Antwort auf dem Lsungsbogen ankreuzen (blo keine Lcken lassen).
Dann ganz am Ende werde ich mir noch die Zeit nehmen und die Rechenaufgaben (versuchen zu) lsen.
Bei Rechnungen brauche ich schon gut und gerne mal 3-5 Minuten und selbst danach rechne ich oft nochmal nach. Das heb ich mir lieber fr den Schluss auf, denn fr mich ist der Aufwand unverhltnismig fr den einen Punkt und dann am Ende Panik durch Zeitmangel zu riskieren.

----------


## Stromer

*@Mbali und groovinroovin:*

So habe ich mir das auch vorgestellt. Zwecks der Aufgabenverteilung: soweit ich wei, geht`s querbeet, aber ich fr meinen Teil erkenne die miesen Rechendinger sofort :Grinnnss!:  und lese dann eben schnell weiter.

@ALL: 

Ich wnsche euch einen schnen Tag. Muss Physio aufmbeln, untere Extremitt fertig machen, Beckenorgane anschauen. Sowas aber auch.

lg

----------


## Zanza

@Laelya: ich les hier immer so sporadisch mit und wollte dir auch nochmal sagen (da bin ich ja nicht die erste), dass ich deine Ausdauer und Fhigkeit, dich immer wieder aufzurappeln, echt bewundere!  :Grinnnss!: 
Und dieses Mal scheinst du doch so gut vorbereitet zu sein, was soll denn da noch schief gehen? Bin sehr zuversichtlich, dass dein Verlobter in gut einer Woche um 600 rmer und dein Bcherregal voll sein wird!

Allen andern wnsch ich auch ganz viel Erfolg und auch ein bisschen Kreuzglck nchste Woche!

----------


## groovinroovin

> *@Mbali und groovinroovin:*
> 
> So habe ich mir das auch vorgestellt. Zwecks der Aufgabenverteilung: soweit ich wei, geht`s querbeet, aber ich fr meinen Teil erkenne die miesen Rechendinger sofort und lese dann eben schnell weiter.
> 
> @ALL: 
> 
> Ich wnsche euch einen schnen Tag. Muss Physio aufmbeln, untere Extremitt fertig machen, Beckenorgane anschauen. Sowas aber auch.
> 
> lg



ok also wenn es querbeet geht, dann werde ich alle aufgaben direkt beantworten, sonst ist mir das zu gefhrlich mit dem durcheinander kommen. ich htte halt physik einfach komplett weggelassen, wenns als ein block gekommen wre und htte den block dann komplett am schluss bearbeitet.

----------


## Laelya

die fragen sind immer querbeet, gerade am ersten tag
am zweiten tag sieht man aber schon, dass die psycho fragen meistens in einem batzen gestellt werden  :Smilie: 
nur selten mit groen lcken dazwischen

@zanza:
vielen vielen dank  :Love:  :Love:  :Love: 
ja ich hoffe auch, dass ich ihn um das geld erleichtern kann *g*

----------


## FrauHolle

hey leute..
sagt mal wie ist das denn genau mit den lsungen/ergebnissen?
und diesen medilearn lsungen?
wo und wann gibt es was?

P.S. ich wei icht wie ich das diese woche aushalten soll :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

So, gestern hab ich bis auf ein paar Biofragen (140) nichts gemacht und bin mit nem Freund in der Sauna abgehangen... tat zwar gut, jetzt allerdings fhle ich mich schon wieder als wr ich total im Verzug... buuuu.. muss heute endlich Psycho Skript 3 fertig machen und dann Bio Skript 2... ab morgen dann 2 Tage Chemie und dann gehts los mit den ganzen Examina.. :dumdiddeldum...: 
Einen erfogreichen Tag euch allen!

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> hey leute..
> sagt mal wie ist das denn genau mit den lsungen/ergebnissen?
> und diesen medilearn lsungen?
> wo und wann gibt es was?


Naja offizielle Lsungen gibts mit Ergebnisbekanntgabe beim IMPP.
Zum Thema Lsungen und medilearn gibts hier: Examensservice
alle Infos.

----------


## groovinroovin

wei jemand zufllig, ob die reihenfolge der fragen im physikum der reihenfolge in "springer das erste" entspricht, wenn man bei springer ein ganzes examen zum klicken im prfungmodus auswhlt? weil bei springer scheint es ja offensichtlich nach themen geordnet zu sein (z.b. alle vitamin fragen hinterinander).

----------


## thinker

Soo, Anatomie schon mal geschafft und eigentlich habe ich das Gefhl bzw. denke, dass ers gereicht hat. Ergebnisse kommen wohl Ende der Woche...  :Aufgepasst!:  
Aus dem Grund geht es jetzt auch weiter mit Physio...

Es muss einfach klappen!!! Was soll ich sonst machen nach Zwangs-Ex ?? Tz...

----------


## leofgyth77

ich drck dir ganz fest die daumen! hat bestimmt gereicht!!!

----------


## Stromer

@Thinker:
Habe ich irgendwas verpasst? Hast du jetzt schon schriftliche Prfungen? Und wieso zwangsex? Hatten wir nicht zusammen angefangen?

----------


## thinker

@Stromer: In Kln gibt es den Modellstudiengang mit 4 quivalenzprfungen (-> Physikum). Man darf jede Klausur halt 3 Mal probieren und momentan ist mein 3.Anlauf (bin im 6. vorkl.)...jaja... :Keks:  doof bin ich ^^

----------


## Laelya

> ...jaja... doof bin ich ^^



Wenn du doof bist, was bin dann ich ?????
Doof ist hier keiner...ich finde, das gerade die vorklinik mehr etwas mit dem knnen auswendigzulernen zu tun hat ::-oopss:

----------


## thinker

Ja, stimmt schon, aber auf die 6.vorkl. Semester bin ich nicht sooo stolz ^^, obwohl ich einfach nur bestehen will - egal wie! 
Ansonsten ist mir klar, dass das Studium in der Vorklinik ziemlich stupides Auswendiglernen ist und kaum mit Intelligenz zu tun hat. 
Vorallem wird mir immer mehr bewusst, dass ich schon bei der 1. Ana-Prfung besser gewesen wre wenn ich weniger mit Bchern und viel mehr mit Altklausuren gelernt htte, aber naja...

----------


## Milana

Ach, heute komme ich gar nicht voran. Und alle erzhlen mir was sie grade wann wie machen.... Alle Welt scheint fleiiger zu sein als ich   :was ist das...?: 

Ich will endlich dass es vorbei ist.

----------


## Laelya

> Ja, stimmt schon, aber auf die 6.vorkl. Semester bin ich nicht sooo stolz ^^,.



ich geh dann mal in die ecke und mich schmen, ich mit meinem 9vk Semester

----------


## medica2007

> ich geh dann mal in die ecke und mich schmen, ich mit meinem 9vk Semester



leute!!?? es sind nur noch paar tage! jetzt ist doch nicht die zeit sich in irgendeine Ecke zu stellen!! (wenn dann nur mit nem prometheus atlas  :peng: )


mir fehlt jetzt nur noch ana.....will auch nicht mehr aba muss

----------


## thinker

> ich geh dann mal in die ecke und mich schmen, ich mit meinem 9vk Semester


Ohje, so war das nicht gemeint ^^ 
Meinte das eher im Bezug auf sptere Chefansichten  :hmmm...:

----------


## HosHa

> ich geh dann mal in die ecke und mich schmen, ich mit meinem 9vk Semester


da kann ich noch was drauflegen, es geht auch zweistellig....
hauptsache ich schaffe es, was in der vergangenheit war muss man abhaken
und was die anderen gedacht haben, war mir eh immer egal, wahre freunde schauen nicht auf die anzahl der vk sem. 
kmpfen kmpfen kmpfen bis es nicht mehr geht ! 
vielleicht muss man spter bei bewerbungen lnger suchen, aber arbeitslos wird man wohl nicht werden

----------


## Laelya

> Ohje, so war das nicht gemeint ^^ 
> Meinte das eher im Bezug auf sptere Chefansichten


ich kenne keinen bei dem die semesteranzahl ausschlaggebend fr den job war *g*
da kann ich dich beruhigen

ich glaube, dass die anzahl der semester noch nicht mal auf dem zeugnis (wie auch immer das heit) nachher drauf steht oder?

----------


## HosHa

da steht nur wann du physikum gemacht hast und wann hex 
und man sieht es natrlich wenn man die zeugnisse anschaut und dann im lebenslauf, aber man hat ja im gesprch auch einen menschen vor sich und kann dinge erklren....

----------


## Laelya

ja aber ganz ehrlich.

wer soll mir denn nachweisen, dass ich meine examina aufgrund von versagens meiner seits so spt geschrieben habe...

man nehme mal leutz (auch ich) die unter dem semester arbeiten mssen um sich ihren lebensunterhalt zu finanzieren und daher nicht vollzeit uni machen knnen...

das wei doch im endeffekt keiner.

und so wie ich im assi forum und sonst wo lese achten sie noch nicht mal auf die noten (jedenfalls nicht zwingend) da erdreiste ich mir mal zu sagen, dass das datum meiner examensprfung weit weniger relevant sein wird.

und ich glaube auch, da stimme ich dir zu, das auftreten im persnlichen gesprch wirkt wahrscheinlich mehr wunder, als ein examenszeugnis...
kann auch jemanden haben, der berall ne 1 macht aber sozial ein pfollpfosten ist  ::-oopss:  (bitte fhlen sich hier nicht die einserkanditaten angesprochen, dass ich nur ein extremes bsp), den wrde ich auch nicht auf meine patienten loslassen wollen  :bhh:

----------


## thinker

Ja, stimmt auch alles...ich muss sowieso erstmal bestehen jetzt  :hmmm...:  Alles andere ist nachrangig

----------


## Laelya

> Ja, stimmt auch alles...ich muss sowieso erstmal bestehen jetzt  Alles andere ist nachrangig


 :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 

ich auch  :Big Grin: 
und ich qule mich immer noch mit anatomie
*grummel*

sind echt nut 70 oberer extremitten fragen von 2005 mhm=
ist ja komisch, dachte dazu wird mehr gefragt

----------


## understanding

@Laelya

Ich will ja kein Stunk verbreiten aber kann es sei, dass Laeyla ein bisschen verwhnt ist. Ich lese nur immer von Schecks, groen Geschenken und 600 Euro fr Bcher und das fr ein Physikum im 9.VK, persnliche Umstnde hin oder her...
Ich wrde sowas nicht noch stolz erzhlen, wenn ich die Regelstudienzeit fr die VK mehr als verdoppelt habe und dafr noch dicke Geschenke abgreife. 
Bevor jetzt das groe Schimpfen los geht, das ist meine ganz persnliche Meinung. Bitte jetzt keine Buh-Rufe o..
Viel Erfolg euch allen...
 ::-oopss:

----------


## HosHa

und um uns das mitzuteilen, hast du dich hier extra angemeldet, wie lustig....

----------


## Laelya

haha....na da haben wir es doch, der erste der sich darber aufregt.
sei gegrt....auch mit solchen wie dir muss ich leben und sagen, das strt mich gar net

wenn du wsstest, was ich neben dem studium mache, dann wrdest dein mund nicht so weit aufreien und das ich am physikum so lange sitze, joarh ist meine schuld und das wei ich doch

und doch kann ich stolz auf mich sein, wenn ich es dann schaffe und dennoch geschenke abpacken, denn manch anderer htte eher aufgegeben, als sich nochmal aufgerafft und es nochmals versucht

aber solche leutz wie dich muss es auch geben, von daher...schnes leben noch

achja und verwhnt:
kurz dazu etwas, die 600 euro fr bcher haben mein verlobter und ich selbst erarbeitet....ein scheck, kann auch 50 euro beinhalten als geschenk und nicht enorme summen
von verwhnt bin ich weit weg...versuch mal mit 50 euro im monat fr nahrung und haushalt auszukommen in einem zweimann haushalt, dann weite bescheid...urteile nicht ber leute wenn du sie nicht kennst

----------


## FrauHolle

RICHTIG!!!!

und vor allem kann man wenn man keine negative kritik haben will auch ne private nachricht schicken... sowas is doch nervig und albern andere leute hier an den pranger stellen zu wollen...

aber was anderes....

meine persnliche generalprobe mit den letzten jungfrulichen fragen die ich mit aufgespart hatte ergab 82%..... :Party: 

das einzige was mich mega ankotzt ist, dass ich durch diese blden kleinen fcher immer so viele punkte verliere...
man... voll tzend!!!!!!!!!!
und BC F10 fand ich auch nicht so mega doll ::-oopss: 

so.. und getz vertragt euch ma alle wieder!!!

----------


## thinker

@Laeyla: Lass ihn quatschen...ist doch Bldsinn was er schreibt. Selbst wenn man nicht arbeitet, von Eltern finanziert werden wrde, keine anderen Bettigungen htte: man muss sich nicht vor anderen rechtfertigen fr irgendwas! Immerhin gibt es diese 3 Versuche um sie auch nutzen zu knnen ohne angemacht zu werden dafr.... 

...und 600,- ? Also ich habe fr mich auch schon so etliche Dinge (Laptop, Urlaub..) geplant, sobald ich alles bestanden habe. Darf doch jeder mit seinem Geld selbst machen was er will und jeder Ansporn ist doch ein Guter!

Also folge deinem Plan und lass dich nicht von solchen Leuten rgern. Du machst das Laeyla! Wie auch andere hier schon sagten, stimme ich zu: Du machst das und hast einen super Weg gemeistert!

----------


## Cidra

> @Laelya
> 
> Ich will ja kein Stunk verbreiten aber kann es sei, dass Laeyla ein bisschen verwhnt ist. Ich lese nur immer von Schecks, groen Geschenken und 600 Euro fr Bcher und das fr ein Physikum im 9.VK, persnliche Umstnde hin oder her...
> Ich wrde sowas nicht noch stolz erzhlen, wenn ich die Regelstudienzeit fr die VK mehr als verdoppelt habe und dafr noch dicke Geschenke abgreife. 
> Bevor jetzt das groe Schimpfen los geht, das ist meine ganz persnliche Meinung. Bitte jetzt keine Buh-Rufe o..
> Viel Erfolg euch allen...


Komisch, dass du selbst erkennst, dass dein Geschwaffel Buh-Rufe erntet. Sich extra fr so ne Aussage hier anzumelden ( mglicherweise auch als Zweitnick ) is mehr als schwach. Und wenn hier jemand etwas verdient hat, dann Laeyla :bhh: 

Laeyla, das ist nur der Neid. Is bestimmt jemand, der auch bald antreten muss und total schockiert ist, wie gut du vorbereitet bist :Grinnnss!: 

Ich drch euch allen und ganz besonders dir Laeyla die Daumen. Wenn wirs geschafft haben, schafft ihr das erst Recht. Im brigen bringt es super viel in Ana zu kreuzen. Im letzten Examen wiederholen sich die Extremitten-Fragen teilweise eins zu eins. Auerdem ist das Herbst-Physikum eh n bissel angenehmer....sind rund fnf Physik-Fragen weniger. Also durchhalten, bald ist es geschafft! :Top:

----------


## Laelya

ach ich liebe euch alle  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love: 

ich lass mich nicht unterbuttern, ich such jedenfalls keine entschuldigungen warum ich durchgefallen bin *g*
und angetreten bin ich mein examen auch im 5vk hehe...also von daher ist das gar net mal so schlecht (ohne das werten zu wollen)

aber in der generalprobe 83 prozent o.O das ist ein traum
ich starte erst am donnerstag damit und hab echt schiss davor, weil ich angst habe alle wieder vergessen zu haben und deswegen schlechter zu kreuzen
aber die 80 visier ich auch gar net an (dennoch glckwunsch von mir)
mein ziel ist die 60 hehe...alles andere ist Bonus

ja ich bin momentan dazu bergegangen ana wieder zu kreuzen, wahrscheinlich bringt das mehr, als nochmals von vorne ana zu wiederholen und zu lernen
werde jetzt systematisch das noch mal wiederholen. die anderen fcher sind ja einigermaen fit, wie ich finde...schwchen hat jeder und strken auch

hoffe nur, dass nicht nur meine schwchen dran kommen hehe

 :Party:

----------


## FrauHolle

ich hab nochmalk so ne allgemeine frage..
ist es bei euch echt so, dass ihr in klausuren schlechter kreuzt als vorher oder dass ihr jetzt erwartet im physikum schlechter zu kreuzen als in der vorbereitung?
weil bei mir war das immer andersherum... beim lernen bin ich manchmal so mega unkonzentriert.. v.a. beim kreuzen.. und in den klausuren hatte ich meistens so im schnitt 10-15 prozent mehr als vorher... 
also ich denke nicht dass das so krass im physikum sein wird..
aber ich denke zumindest nicht dass ich schlechter kreuzen werde...
also vllt. schon.. ich wei nicht... :Grinnnss!: 
 nur kann ja sein, dass ihr im bezug auf z.b. semesterklausuren andere erfahrungen gemacht habt als ich...
hat mich grade mal so interessiert^^

und....PHYSIK ist sooooo *******... entschuldigt meine ausdrucksweise.. aber ich wei nicht wie ich es anders beschreiben soll!!! :grrrr....:

----------


## Laelya

also ich glaube, dass ich im examen direkt konzentrierter und ruhiger bin.
auf der mediscript zu kreuzen macht mir einfach kein spa, ich liebe es in den texten rumzukritzeln und mir kommentare zu machen, dass kann ich mit der cd nicht, so berlese ich schnell sachen....
daher denke ich, dass diesbezglich meine leistung im examen besser sein wird

was die allegemeinen kreuzergebnisse angeht.
nein in semesterklausuren war das bei mir auch immer anders. zu hause unkonzentriert und in den klausuren /mndlichen dann echt gut

aber das soll dir hier keine angst machen,

warum ich versuche zu hause so viele prozente wie mgl zu sicher ist einfach nur meine eigene beruhigung. nach den etlichen versuchen bin ich ein ngstliches frack. wenn ich zu hause "nur" 65 prozent kreuzen wrde, wrde ich nicht antreten aus angst

aber bitte bitte, bezieht das nicht auf euch....das bin nur ich, weil ich schon mit einem besseren gefhl im examen gesessen habe und nach hause ging und dachte, mensch heute hab ich bestimmt 120 pkt gemacht un dann waren es nur 70  :Keks: 

daher mein gefhl.

aber du kennst dich am besten selbst.
du wirst dich im P nicht anders verhalten, als bei einer Klausur (boarh ich hasse wie und als...konnte das noch nie)
im allgemeinen finde ich die 4 stunden P entspannter, als eine KLausur *g* weil ich der Meinung bin, dass die Zeit auf alle Flle ausreicht und man alles ruhe bearbeiten kann.

(ausser physik und allgemeine rechenfragen, aber die lassen wir mal aussen vor)

von daher, mach dir keinen Kopf
wenn du fr dich weit, dass du in prfungen 10-15 prozent besser sein wirst, dann wirst du das auch  :Big Grin: 

hab gerade aus angst noch mal zwei examina anatomie gekreuzt.
okay ich hab sie das letzte mal vor 2 wochen gekreuzt, also ist das ergebnis nicht aussagkrftig, aber ber die 92 prozent freue ich mich dennoch..... :Love:  :Love:

----------


## lottisworld

@Holle:
Bei uns wurden oft in Klausuren die ganz alten Physikums-Fragen aufgefahren, mit Mehrfachauswahl. Die haben mich oft komplett verwirrt und entsprechend knapp sind meine Ergebnisse ausgefallen.
Aber zum Glck gibt` s die ja seit etlichen Physika nicht mehr, das stimmt mich hoffnungsvoll. Je lnger die Physika zurckliegen, die ich kreuze, umso schlechter sind meine Ergebnisse, zwar nicht gravierend und wirklich alarmierend, aber ich finde das, obwohl eigentlich irgendwie immer hnliche Sachverhalte abgefragt werden, die Fragestellung verstndlicher geworden ist in den neueren Auflagen. (Ganz krass finde ich das bei Psycho...)
Physik find ich auch einfach nur tzend, weil ich mich auch standhaft weigere, Formeln auswendig zu lernen, die ich nie im Leben wieder brauchen werde, ebenso Strukturformeln in Chemie.

@Laelya: Wenn das hier vorbei ist, dann gehen wir doch einen fetten Latte schlrfen, oder????
Ich hege keinen Zweifel daran ,dass wir am 25. hocherhobenen Hauptes da rausmarschieren...  :Grinnnss!: 

@all: Bei mir fallen die Herbstexamina im Schnitt immer so 5% schlechter aus als die F's, geht es jemand da vielleicht genauso?

@understanding: T*R*O*L*L* Dich!!!

----------


## Laelya

@lottis:
das machen wir...und wir sehen uns auf alle flle in der OE Woche hehe
ich werde das nette mdel sein, dass PTM aufsicht macht....denn ich leite eines der Komitees mit rzten und Professoren die den PTM erstellen *g*
(die arbeit, die mir voll viel spa macht)

----------


## thinker

02:01 
Medi-Learn Skript: Physio 3; Sinnes- und Neurophysiologie

7 Akustisches System - hren  :schnarch...:  :schnarch...:

----------


## Miss Tiffy

@Laelya  Mach einfach weiter dein Ding!!!!! Das machst du nmlich richtig gut. Und ich finde es sehr ungewhnlich, dass jemand sich so ffnen kann wie du. Du wirst deinen Weg gehen!!!!!  ::-winky:

----------


## nickl

Hallo liebe Medilearngemeinde, :hmmm...: 

wow, heute ists ganz verregnet hier im guten DDorf, die ganze Nacht hat es schon hier geregnet und jetzt ists ganz grau hier. Ich mag so ein Wetter total gerne, jetzt schn gemtlich zu hause sitzen, Kffchen, Kuschelsckchen an, herrlich hihi So, gleich frhstcken und dann auf in den Kampf obwohl der schweinehund ziemlich gro ist im Moment :Woow: 

@Thinker, hat es denn geklappt mit Anatomie? Sorry, wenn ich da was berlesen habe, finde iwie nix. :Nixweiss: 

@understanding: haha, was bist du denn fr eine arme Wurst. Finde ich echt mutig wie du hier gleich ber andere urteilst. Es geht dich einen feuchten Dreck an, wie viel Geld wer hat und was er sich dafr kauft. Auch wenn Laelya sagen wrde, dass sie sich eine Villa zur Belohnung kauft, dann ist das ebend so und du hast dann ebend nichts zu melden, da du ihre Umstnde nicht kennst und nicht weit wie hart sie fr das Geld arbeiten muss. Ich kann Menschen wie dich ehrlich nicht leiden, da sie jedem missgnnen (wie schreibt man das :Woow:  :peng: ), der mehr hat, eine bessere Note hat, mehr Erfolg hat, tzend...

----------


## Laelya

Guten Morgen ihr Lieben,

hier scheint heute die Sonne. 
Bei mir und meinem verlobten ist seit gestern Abend der Wurm drin :Traurig: 
ich war mal wieder zu gereizt und er wars dann auch....naja wird sich schon wieder legen...nur noch eine Woche

nchste Woche um diese Zeit sitzen wir schon alle auf unseren Pltzen und warten auf das Startsignal  ::-stud: 

hab gestern noch zwei examina ana gekreuzt und werde nun meinen tag (nach dem frhstck) mit psycho zwei beginnen und danach ana und bc weiter machen hehe

htte auch lieber regnerisches wetter, aber im dicken B sind zum Wochenende 32 Grad angekndigt worden....na ich glaubs ja noch nicht (will es auch nicht)

euch nen guten morgen
und danke @all fr die lieben worte

----------


## ohusa

Guten Morgen!

Geht es euch auch so, dass ihr es eigentlich noch garnicht realisiert habt, dass es jetzt wirklich ihr seid, die jetzt in einer Woche Physikum schreibt? Ich glaub, dass nennt man Verdrngung (doch was in Psycho gelernt). 
Bei mir ist es irgendwie so ambivalent: einerseits rege ich mich voll ber den neuen Physikumsfred Frhjahr 2011 auf, weil die sich da riesige Sorgen machen, wieviele Tage sie in die kleinen Fcher stecken sollen und ich hier am Verzweifeln bin die letzten kleinen Wissensfitzel in mein Hirn zu ballern fr mein Physikum in 7(!!!!) Tagen, andereseits hab ich oft immernoch das Gefhl, dass ich nur stiller Mitleser in diesem Thread hier bin, so wie beim letzten und vorletzten Physikum...

Mhh...egal, heute ist Chemie Tag. Alles, was ich heute nicht lerne, wei ich halt dann nicht. Die restliche Zeit werde ich wohl oder bel meinem schlechtesten Fach (auer Physik  :hmmm...: ) Anatomie widmen.

Euch allen einen schnen und erfolgreichen Lerntag!

----------


## Laelya

@ohusa:
der neue physikumsfred hat mich auch total angenervt  :Meine Meinung: 
ist aber glaube ich auch nochmal....denke auch, was machen die sich jetzt schon verrckt, haben doch noch ewig zeit
und dann die diskussion "ich will ja auch ne eins/zwei"  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen: 

hehe, habs anscheinend gefressen....aber die kommen auch noch frh genug in unserer situation und werden dann vllt auch sagen "bestehen reicht erstmal"
wenn man ein halbes jahr vorlauf hat, denkt man doch ganz anders

ja ich will eigentlich noch gar nicht an nchste woche denken, und doch ruft die family hier an und fragt "schon aufgeregt"  :Keks: 

so ich setz mich dann endlich mal ran....werd hier sonst nur abgelenkt...bis zur nchsten pause

----------


## leofgyth77

nicht jeder in dem neuem physikums-fred mchte ne 1 oder 2.
es gibt da auch welche, die nur bestehen wollen, und es werden sicherlich noch mehr, da da im moment ja noch nich so viele rumgeistern.

ganz viel erfolg euch allen! ich wnsch euch, dass ihr den endspurt nochmal gut nutzen knnt!

----------


## Laelya

liegt wohl daran, dass wir hier schon alle *at the edge of dispair* sind
Nich persnlich nehmen.

Ende nchster Woche knnen wir alle darber lachen :Meine Meinung:

----------


## lottisworld

....hey Kinders, kommt mal wieder runter!!! 
Schaut mal auf die ersten Seiten unseres Threads- ich wrd mal sagen, 1:1 Kopie  :hmmm...: 
So, frhliches Kreuzen uns allen, morgen in 3 Stunden isses vorbeeei!!!!

----------


## leofgyth77

nee, ich nehms auch nich persnlich. wollt nur eben mal klarstellen, dass nicht alle in dem fred so sind....ich denke auch, dass sich die einstellung bei einigen noch ndern wird (: und selbst wenn man ne 1 oder 2 anstrebt, find ich das auch ok...sie haben ja auch gute grnde dafr (stipendium und so)
aber es ist bestimmt nich wert, sich drber aufzuregen, obwohl ich das auch schon verstehen kann...
ich denke, ihr werdet alle bestehen, hrt sich doch gut an, was ihr alle hier schreibt!
ich hab auch grten respekt vor euch allen, da ich persnlich noch gar keine ahnung hab, wie ich das schaffen soll (:
frhliches schaffen noch!

----------


## Milana

> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Geht es euch auch so, dass ihr es eigentlich noch garnicht realisiert habt, dass es jetzt wirklich ihr seid, die jetzt in einer Woche Physikum schreibt? Ich glaub, dass nennt man Verdrngung (doch was in Psycho gelernt). 
> 
> Euch allen einen schnen und erfolgreichen Lerntag!


Find ich auch echt unfassbar. Vor allem, zu wissen, dass ich das was ich jetzt mache nicht nochmal wiederholen werde und das so sitzen muss bis nchste Woche. Echt krass. 
Aber ich will langsam nur noch, dass es vorbei ist.  :hmmm...:  Noch 3.5Wochen. 

Naja ich starte jetzt in die Untere Extremitt...  ::-winky:

----------


## nickl

wow, was war das denn?!?!??! :Hh?:  Ich bin voller Tatendrang heute in den Tag gestartet, hatte einen kurzen Mdigkeitsanfall und jetzt ist es schon 11, wahnsinn, Bilanz: Gar nix geschafft bisher :Keks: 
@Ohusa: Ja, mir gehts auch so, ich werde es bis zum Ende einfach verdrngen und wenn ich im Physikum sitze, werde ich mir vorstellen, dass ich nur zur Probe kreuze. ich habe festgestellt, wenn mir alles egal ist, bin ich besonders gut :peng:  lol
@Laelya: Ach, mach dir keine Sorgen, dass ist der Stress im Moment. Ich finde mich selbst ehrlich gesagt auch gerade zum kotzen und ich wunder mich, wie es alle schaffen Verstndnis aufzubringen. Ich knnte auch bei jedem Popel in die Luft gehen und bin total unausgeglichen. Kommt echt vom vielen Lernen. Krperlich gings mir auch noch nie so schlecht, habe echt viel abgenommen und Erkltung ist auch im Anmarsch :Keks: , egal, eine Woche noch...halte durch!

----------


## Laelya

@nickl:
joarh ich bin auch unausstehlich, er meint auf der einen seite bin ich total abweisend und will meine ruhe und auf der anderen seite mecker ich, wenn er mich nicht mal umarmt *g*
ich glaube er hat recht...ich berlege gerade, wie ich das nach dem examen wieder gut machen kann *grbel*

meine aufregung ist auch immer nur kurz vor dem examen gro, wenn ich dann direkt im examen sitze bin ich die ruhe in person.

in den letzten versuchen wre ich fast eingeschlafen, das war ein groes problem--->Konzentrationsfhigkeit

das habe ich nun mit der psychologin bei Medi-Learn anscheinen gut in den Griff bekommen, hoffen wir also mal, dass ich nchsten Dienstag nicht mde bin *g* und einschlafen kann

man konnte bei mir nmlich erkennen, dass die letzen 40 fragen immer frn A**** waren, auch wenn ich es gekonnt habe, ich habe sie kontinuierlich falsch gekreuzt :Keks:

----------


## Laelya

ich rger mich gerade voll ber bio
fr mich sehen die bilder auf der mediscript cd meistens rot aus (also gramnegativ) und dann ist es doch ein streptokokkus *grummel*
aber die mssten doch blau angefrbt sein, nicht wahr?
aber das ist immer so winzig, das sieht fr mich echt nicht blau aus

oder hab ich da nen fehler in meinem kopf

----------


## Stromer

Wei auch nicht: wenn bei mir sind die Dinger auch immer gramnegativ. Und da haut das auch hin mit den Bildern. 

Habe Physio gekreuzt. Was ist da nur los?! Ich bin belst schlecht - trau mich garnicht mehr an neue Fragen ran  :Traurig:  Ich komme irgendwie nicht mal mehr auf 60% und das wo ich zeitweise ber 70% hatte. 

Muss jetzt erstmal Sympathikus/Parasymphatikus wiederholen. Bei den Fragen ist mein hchstes Fehlerpotenzial, glaube ich.

lg

----------


## Laelya

@stromer:
keine panik....das wird schon
ich hab physio das letzte mal vor 3 wochen gemacht, vielleicht sollte ich das auch nochmal wiederholen o.O

mhm...warum hauen denn bei mir die bilder net hin, vllt brauch ich ne brille

in den antwortkommentare steht immer grampositive streptokokken und das bild ist rot....naja, was solls...kann ich auch nichts bei machen

----------


## Miss Tiffy

also, ich komme aus dem Paniktief auch nicht mehr so richtig  raus. UUUUUUUUaaaaaaaaah, ich darf gar nicht dran denken..... Das Kreuzen luft so na ja..... Wenn ich ganze Examina kreuze, sind das so um die 70 %. Das finde ich nicht gerade zum Jubilieren, doch ich wei/ hoffe, dass das zum Bestehen reichen msste. 

Ich glaube, du Laelya warst es, die mal geschrieben hat, dass 70 % ok seien. Wrst du so nett, das nochmals zu kommentieren. 

Was die emotionale Schieflage angeht, so hlt sich das bei mir derzeit in Grenzen. Vielleicht merke ich auch nichts mehr ....  :peng:  Was ich allerdings merke ist, dass ich Gesprche mit meinem Ehemann nicht zu Ende fhre und manchmal mitten im Thema anfange, ber irgendwelchen Physiokram o.. nachzudenken. Au weia ..... :Woow:  wo soll das enden???????

So, nun geht's weiter ans frhliche Kreuzelwerk. Euch allen noch viel Erfolg und Durchhaltevermgen.

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Was ich allerdings merke ist, dass ich Gesprche mit meinem Ehemann nicht zu Ende fhre und manchmal mitten im Thema anfange, ber irgendwelchen Physiokram o.. nachzudenken. Au weia ..... wo soll das enden???????
> 
> .


die Frage ist nicht *wo* sondern wann das endet und da kannst du ganz beruhigt sein, das endet genau nach dem Physikum, dass ist so sicher, wie das Ahmen in der Kirche  :hmmm...:

----------


## Laelya

> Ich glaube, du Laelya warst es, die mal geschrieben hat, dass 70 % ok seien. Wrst du so nett, das nochmals zu kommentieren.


 :Top:  :Top:  :Top:  :Top:  :Top:  :Top:  :Top: 

mit 70 prozent hast du einen guten puffer im examen  :Big Grin: 
ist auch meine unterste grenze...nach oben hin ist wie immer alles offen

statistisch gesehen kreuz man aber +/- 5 Prozent im Examen (wenn ich mich richtig erinnere)

----------


## thinker

@nickl: Eigentlich glaube ich, dass Anatomie gereicht haben msste aber ich erwische mich oft bei dem Gedanken, dass ich mich vielleicht doch verkreuzt habe, vertan habe, es doch nicht gereicht hat oder oder...schrecklich!!!

Und Physio in 2 Tagen zu wiederholen nachdem man solange nur Anatomie gelernt hat ist auch nicht so nett...es muss klappen! MUSS!

----------


## FrauHolle

:Traurig:  :Traurig: ahhhhhh ich kann mich nciht konzentrieren!!!!!!!!
ich berlese im moment so viel.. mal ein nicht, mal ein ohne, mal ein dieses und jenes.. man das ist echt doof...
ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  hhh

und meine hfte tut mir vom vielen sitzen soooo weh!!!
bestimmt brauch ich nen neues hftgelenk... und das mit anfang 20
 :Traurig:  :Traurig:  :Traurig:  :Traurig:  :Traurig: 

achso.. irgendwer.. hab vergessen wer hatte gefragt ob das normal is dass man bei den frhjahrsphysika mehr kreuzt..
ich hab ma in meine statistik geschaut...
bei mir is es bis auf eine ausnahme andersherum :hmmm...:

----------


## Mr. Moe

gibts eigentlich noch jemand der in physio lunge und kreislauf genauso hasst wie ich??? arrgh diese themen sind so tzend. da wnschte ich mir, diplom physiker zu sein ^^

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@Moe- jap hier!! Kreislauf geht zwar.. aber Atmung ist mein Hassthema... kann mir die Werte anschauen so oft ich will... im Kopf wollen sie nicht bleiben.. :Keks:

----------


## Laelya

ich mag sure basen  :Big Grin: 
der rest in physio ist doof *g*

----------


## Miss Tiffy

> mit 70 prozent hast du einen guten puffer im examen 
> ist auch meine unterste grenze...nach oben hin ist wie immer alles offen
> 
> statistisch gesehen kreuz man aber +/- 5 Prozent im Examen (wenn ich mich richtig erinnere)


ach, danke, dass du das noch mal geschrieben hast. Ok, damit geht es mir dann schon besser. Ich finde das sowieso so super duper nett von dir, dass uns allen deine Erfahrungen mitteilst.  :Love:  Also mir hilft das wirklich!!!!!

So, ich mache jetzt eine groe Pause, bevor ich dann ans Abendpensum = Wiederholen gehe!!!!
Bis dann

----------


## Laelya

@miss tiffy:
ich helfe wo ich kann, immerhin wird mir hier auch massig geholfen  :Loove: 
i love medi learn

----------


## Milana

Ich mag nicht mehr  :Traurig: 
Ich hab das Gefhl, ich hab alles schon wieder vergessen oder garnicht erst genau genug gemacht... Und ich kann mich berhaupt nicht konzentrieren, ich wrde heute am liebsten den ganzen Tag nur Pause machen...

Und alle meine Kommilitonen erzhlen mir, wie fleiig sie sind. Ach menno... Es soll jetzt endlich vorbei sein  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Laelya

> Ich mag nicht mehr 
> Ich hab das Gefhl, ich hab alles schon wieder vergessen oder garnicht erst genau genug gemacht... Und ich kann mich berhaupt nicht konzentrieren, ich wrde heute am liebsten den ganzen Tag nur Pause machen...
> 
> Und alle meine Kommilitonen erzhlen mir, wie fleiig sie sind. Ach menno... Es soll jetzt endlich vorbei sein



so gehts mir momentan auch
die letzten tage und meine gedanken schweifen ab. knnte mich so gut mit anderen dingen beschftigen und habe auch das gefhl alles wieder vergessen zu haben 

noch dazu knnte ich immer nur noch schlafen  :Keks: 

ich hr jetzt auf fr heute, einfach kein bock mehr

----------


## HosHa

ich hab einfach zu wenig zeit fr die wiederholung eingeplant, hab das gefhl, mein gehirn ist wie ein sieb und ich hab alles vergessen....

kreuze diese woche auch total schlecht, ohje ohje wie soll das nur werden ? 

ich werde jetzt einfach nur noch durchkreuzen bis dienstag und kommentare lesen

----------


## Mr. Moe

jo so gings mir auch. bei mir wars folgendermaen: 
nach ende des semesters das mit physio im block geendet hat, hatte ich noch etwas mehr als 2 monate. angefangen habe ich mit anatomie, hat knapp 3 wochen gedauert (hab ich echt intensiv gepaukt weil es ja etwas vorhalten musste), dann kam biochemie mit nochmal etwa 2,5 wochen. biochemie war bei mir ber 1 jahr her und dementsprechend lang gedauerts hat bis es wieder sa. tja, dann die kleinen fcher + psycho und schon waren nur noch knapp 2 wochen brig.

ja hab dann mal gekreuzt und zu meiner freude gemerkt, dass von anatomie und vielmehr noch physio so gut wie gar nix mehr da war. lustiges rtselraten. hat zwar irgendwie immer noch beim kreuzen von examina in der gesamtheit gereicht (kreuze meist sehr hoch biochemie und psycho) aber ein tolles gefhl wars nicht. es bringt mir auch nichts den stoff nur halbherzig zu lernen bis zum schriftlichen, denn mndliches hab ich keine 2 wochen spter.
von daher gibts jetzt das hardcoreprogramm von einem groen bzw. zwei bis drei kleinen physio themen am tag, ca. 100 seiten prometheus + tagesexamen mit intensivem nachschlagen. das macht doch spa. mindestens 11 stunden jeden tag ohne groe pausen  :Keks:  
ich bin so froh wenns endlich rum ist. mir stehts bis ganz oben.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ach Leute, es tut gut zu lesen, dass es echt ALLEN so geht... ist fast schon lustig, wenn man mal alle Kommentare nacheinander liest...
@Laelya- das Statement zu den Sure -Basen und Physio ist echt mal geil.. :hmmm...:   :Grinnnss!: 
Mir gehts jedenfalls GANZ GENAUSO wie euch allen... aber bald isses rum! ::-winky:

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> wenn man mal alle Kommentare nacheinander liest...


dann fllt einem auf, dass ihr vielleicht mal einen halben Tag Pause braucht, denn ohne wird es in den nchsten Tagen nicht besser und mit schafft ihr dann die nchsten Tage mehr an Wiederholung e.c. 

Wnsch euch viel Kraft, wir wissen alle noch wie nervend das jetzt fr euch ist die letzten Tage.

----------


## thinker

So...das wars mit Physio-Lernen!! Es muss reichen fr morgen auch wenn ich das Gefhl habe, dass ich weniger ein allumfassendes Wissen habe, sondern viel mehr eher "Wiedererkennungswert" der Fragen besitze...hmmm. 
Bleibt zu hoffen, dass viele Altfragen, die ich kenne, drankommen bzw. irgendwo im Kopf doch das Wissen da ist...

...habe zumindest seit gestern nochmal die ML-Skripte Physio berflogen, gewisse Dinge in einem buch nachgeschlagen, und nochmal eine Altklausur gemacht...hope the best! 

Das muss reichen, denn einerseits wei ich irgendwie auch gar nicht mehr was ich jetzt speziell noch lernen soll, andererseits ist mein Kopp auch Matsche mittlerweile und es ist sowieso nicht mehr viel Zeit bis morgen...(muss noch packen, hab nur gefrhstckt bisher und ich WILL Ruhe)...

aaaaah...es muss einfach alles klappen!! :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Laelya

@thinker:
Die daumen sind gedrckt  :Big Grin: 

@khiri:
da gebe ich dir recht daher werde ich die nchsten tage auch ruhiger angehen, hat gar keinen sinn jetzt noch auf zwang was zu versuchen, danach bin ich vielleicht nur tod

@all:
seht es nicht so schwarz...irgendwo ist das ganze wissen schon, ihr seid nur KO so wie ich auch. Also macht mal pause....11h bringen gar nichts

und ohne pause lernt man weniger, dass ist bewiesen  :Big Grin: 
also hey, schluss jetzt fr heute, ein entspannendes bad und dann ab in die federn

sonst kommt muddi laelya und scheucht euch ins bettchen...so siehts aus
Gute Nacht euch allen

----------


## Mbali

Oh gott... gerade ein Examen sauschlecht gekreuzt... ich verkrieche mich ins Bett und werde hoffentlich getrstet...  :Traurig:

----------


## Mr. Moe

das mit dem krzer treten, sparflamme usw. ist in der theorie immer plausibel und mit sicherheit sinnvoll, nur leider realistisch gesehen, bis zumindest nach dem schriftlichen, bei mir rein zeitlich nicht drin. 
aber was solls is ja bald rum, auf in die 2. runde anatomie fr heute ^^  :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Isch habe fertisch fr heute  :schnarch...: ... Psycho jetzt alle Fragen ab 1986 gekreuzt und war zufrieden... wiederholen sich ja doch Einige. Morgen dann Bio und Chemie... darauf freu ich mich schon! Kann nur besser werden als Psycho.. ::-stud: 
Eine gute Nacht euch allen!

----------


## FrauHolle

alle fragen an 1986??????????????????????????
 ab wann habt ihr anderen so gekreuzt,...
hab grade etwas panik...

----------


## amandaxy

wo kann man ab 86 kreuzen? Meinst du die Schwarze Reihe, weil medi scipt und examne online beginnen doch erst viel spter, oder?

----------


## febee

1986?!  :Aufgepasst!:    wow

alo ich konzentrier mich vorallem auf die fragen ab 2004/05 .....
bei themen wie brustsitus, die ja weniger sind, gehts auch mal bis 2000....

hab grad physio gekreuzt, zur wdh. ...was man alles so auswendig gelernt hat...

----------


## Miss Tiffy

Guten Morgen alle zusammen,

also, ich habe mich belehren lassen (natrlich hier), dass sich 2003 die Prfungsordnung gendert hat und somit das Kreuzen der ganz frhen Examina nicht viel bringt. Ich kreuze ab 2004 und habe damit in der Tat genug zu tun!!!!!

Hey, da fllt mir ein: wieso haben die hier eigentlich kein emoticon fr fleiige Kreuzer????????????????? Das fehlt definitiv!!!

Mein Tag beginnt: JETZT!!!! Kreuze wieder ein vollstndiges Examen und wiederhole dann Psycho Methoden :kotzen:  und Physik  :kotzen:  :kotzen: . Und so sehe ich einem langen, sicherlich bis in den Abend reichenden Tag entgegen. Aber was soll's, es ist ja bald vorbei. Auerdem ist heute mein Schatzi hier, der mir ganz bestimmt mal 'ne Latte macchiato serviert .... 
.... tsch Laelya.... :Grinnnss!:  Das nennt man dann wohl Futterneid... :Woow: 

So, dann mann los ...

----------


## lottisworld

Hey Ihr, einen wunderschnen guten Morgen!

Also ich kreuze auch bis max. 2003, da ja wie gesagt, die Prfungsordnung gendert wurde. Bis dahin gab es ja auch noch Mehrfachauswahl.
Und ich finde echt, irgendwann reicht es auch mal...
So, jetzt noch  'nen Liter Kaffee eingeworfen und dann geht es weiter...
2004 F steht noch aus und dann alles nochmal im Schnelldurchlauf.... und dann muss es gut sein.
LG,

----------


## Milana

Achje. Ich hab das Gefhl, die Zeit ist furchtbar wenig, dabei msste ich quasi alles nochmal wiederholen, ich kreuze zwar ganz gute Prozentzahlen, aber von den Fragen habe ich keine Ahnung. Geht euch das auch so? Dass ihr 2/3 der Fragen ratet oder nur den Hauch einer Ahnung versprt?
Ich hab Angst, dass mich mein Rateglck dann, wenns drauf ankommt verlsst  :was ist das...?: 

Ach man, wie bringe ich nur die letzten Tage mglichst effizient rum, ohne dass ich mich hinterher schlecht fhlen muss, weil ich kaum was gemacht hab  :Traurig:

----------


## Laelya

Guten Morgen euch allen,

wei gerade nicht ob ich froh sein soll oder nicht. habe den wecker berhrt der mich und meinen verlobten aus dem bett wirft um 7:30 uhr und er hat mich schlafen lassen und hat sich zur uni und zur arbeit verdrckt....arghhh das sind kostbare stunden  :Frown: ....aber andereseits bin ich unendlich mde

ab morgen vier tage nur examen generalprobe und ich habe so einen heiden schiss davor, da es ja sozusagen aussagekrftig ist und die basis meiner prognose, die mir die statistik errechnet.

Noch im Kurs hie die statistik. Ich werde zu 99 prozent das examen bestehen, zu 66 prozent eine 3 machen, zu 15 prozent eine 2 und zu 5 prozent eine 1  :Love: 

das hrte sich noch toll an.
aber wenn ich morgen die werte eingeben, wird mir bestimmt ganz schlecht, habe bestimmt alles wieder vergessen *grusel*

fhl mich irgendwie als ob ich direkt im examen sitzen wrde.

Nichts desto trotz bleibt heute der kaffee aus *g* da ich nicht jeden tag koffein haben will

schnappe mir jetzt psycho 3, mein allerletztes skript und werde das jetzt lernen.

Danach noch 2 examina bio und psycho kreuzen und dann schauen, was ich mit dem restlichen tag mache.
wahrscheinlich anatomie und BC wiederholen.

Hab gestern mal nur die Obere Extremitt gekreuzt von 2005 bis heute und bin auf 75 prozent gekommen....naja, ist okay

werd das gleiche spielchen heute mal mit der unteren machen und dann noch ein wenig kopf hals und bauchsitus, daher sind ja die grten mengen der fragen.

die letzten examina kann ich ja fast schon auswendig, also sollten fragen wiederholungen kommen nur her damit :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love: 

so, will euch gar nicht weiter nerven

achja, ich halte es auch nicht als sinnvoll von 19schiemichtot zu kreuzen, uns wurde beigebracht, dass es mehr verwirrung, als wissen liefern wrde.
die magische grenze ist 2003/2004, an die orientiert sich auch der lernplan bei medilearn aus dem kurs, nur in einigen fchern hab ich auch noch 2002 gekreuzt....also von daher, wird schon werdem

viel erfolg euch allen heute

----------


## Mr. Moe

mal ne frage, weiss nicht wies euch so geht...aber ich komm ber 75% in anatomie einfach nicht raus egal wie gut es gefhlt luft ^^. komisch aber was solls  ::-dance:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Guten Morgen,
ja, ich hab aus der schwarzen Reihe gekreuzt. Klar, die Fragen von vor 2000 sind schon teilweise ganz anders, aber das macht ja nichts. Ich wollte sie einfach alle komplett durchkreuzen. Schaden kanns ja nicht  :Grinnnss!: 
Heute steht erstmal Bio Skript 2 auf dem Plan und dann Chemie..

----------


## FrauHolle

anatomie sind auch zum teil echt blde fragen... war immer mein bestes fach..ok bc war genauso gut... :Grinnnss!:  und unsere uni hat nen super gutes anatomisches institut...aber dafr luft es auch nich sooooo viel besse als bei dir.. also lass den kopf nicht hngen... ::-bee: 

kann mir mal jemand sagen wie das sein kann, dass ich ib chemie manchmal um die 95 prozent kreuze und manchmal um die 45????? das is doch unglaublich sch***** :Hh?:  :Hh?:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Ich wollte sie einfach alle komplett durchkreuzen.


Ich dachte immer die Schwarze Reihe htte nur einen Asuzug der Fragen, wusste gar nicht das da alle Fragen drin stehen....

----------


## Laelya

> kann mir mal jemand sagen wie das sein kann, dass ich ib chemie manchmal um die 95 prozent kreuze und manchmal um die 45????? das is doch unglaublich sch*****



da schliee ich mich an.
bis auf 45 komm ich zwar nicht, aber 55 hab ich auch geschafft....
eine tolle schwankung von 55 zu 100 o.O
liegt eindeutig an den fragen *g*
nicht an dem wissen  :bhh:

----------


## FrauHolle

ja das denk ich auch...
also ich muss sagen ich bin auch nicht die ober chemie leuchte....
organische kann ich top und anorganische da sag ich dann mal nix zu...
aber diese schwankungen ... da bringt auch alles lernen der welt nix...
okay.. ich knnte den zeeck komplett machen....
aber ...n :dagegen:  :dagegen:  :dagegen:

----------


## Mr. Moe

jo chemie ist tatschlich so eine sache. bei mir ist es so, dass ich die fragen entweder mit meinem biochemie wissen beantworten kann oder eben nicht ^^. das reicht meist fr 60%, die schwankungen sind aber schon extrem. 
dieses fach ist einfach so tzend (zumindest in diesem studium), da hab ich echt keine lust, fr diese paar fragen noch mehr zeit drauf zu verwenden  :dagegen: 

@coxy: ja das dachte ich auch...also bei mir gehen die fragen bis 1996 auf der gelben reihe. an alle die soweit zurckkreuzen: respekt, glaub wenn ich das machen wrde htte ich gar keine zeit mehr zum lernen ;) die fragen ndern sich zwar im laufe der zeit aber ein schaden wirds schon nicht sein.

----------


## thinker

Es war soooo schwer!
hat sicher nicht geklappt...

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@thinker- oh man, mist! Tut mir leid! Aber erstmal abwarten.. ich hatte auch oft ein schlechtes Gefhl und dennoch hats gereicht...

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Es war soooo schwer!
> hat sicher nicht geklappt...


Wars in Physio der letzte Versuch?
Wann gibts Ergebnisse? Gibts bei euch so Gleitklauselregelungen?

----------


## thinker

Ja, das war leider der letzte Versuch und Ergebnisse gibt es erst Ende der Woche oder nchste Woche irgendwann...Gleitklausel gibt es unter Umstnden, aber selbst das wrde mir denke ich nicht viel bringen dieses Mal...

War echt unverschmt schwer. Altklausuren habe ich mit min.85 % gekreuzt, aber das war....unglaublich..fand ich.

----------


## Miss Tiffy

> Ja, das war leider der letzte Versuch und Ergebnisse gibt es erst Ende der Woche oder nchste Woche irgendwann...Gleitklausel gibt es unter Umstnden, aber selbst das wrde mir denke ich nicht viel bringen dieses Mal...
> 
> War echt unverschmt schwer. Altklausuren habe ich mit min.85 % gekreuzt, aber das war....unglaublich..fand ich.


Daumen sind gaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz feste gedrckt. Nur fr dich!

----------


## Laelya

@thinker:
Ebenfalls...DAUMEN SIND FEST GEDRCKT


hab gerade die Aufschlsselung meiner Kreuzeergebnisse der letzten Wochenn bekommen, kann damit sehr sehr zufrieden sein  :Big Grin: 

F09-->85,18 % (2) :Love: 
H08-->79,77 % (2) :Love: 
F08-->81,56 % (2) :Love: 
H07-->77,19 % (3)
F07-->69,85 % (3)
H06-->77,6 % (3)
F06-->72,49 % (3)

das ist geradezu phnomenal fr mich. Htte nicht gedacht, dass die im Kurs recht haben, wenn sie sagen, dass wir nach dem Kurs noch eine Leistungssteigerung bekommen.

Aber man sieht eindeutig zu welchen Zeitpunkten man die Examinan geschrieben hat *g*

Morgen nun die endgltigen Generalproben, davor hab ich Angst, da Physio und Ana so lange her ist  :Frown: 
Aber morgen ist ja erstmal nur Physio, BC, Chemie und Physik dran hehe
Vor Ana darf ich mich also noch einen Tag drcken

wenn meine Ergebnisse im Examen auch nur ansatzweise meinen kreuzergebnissen jetzt entsprechen, hach wie wr ich froh

Hoffe ich hab hier jetzt niemanden angegriffen, ich wollte meine Freude nur mal teilen.
Obwohl ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann, warum mir das F07 so schwerfllt

So ich gnn mir darauf hin ein Eis (nach dem Examen muss ich eindeutig abnehmen) und bereite mich auf den morgigen Examenstag vor

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Soo, Bio 430 Fragen erledigt und 85% sind rausgesprungen...  :Love: 
Wobei mich Genetik etwas runtergerissen hat irgendwie...
Aber wir wollen mal nicht jammern...
Jetzt mach ich dann Mikrobio und ko,. und spter noch Chemie...hoffe das geht schnell da ich morgen mit Chemie fertig sein will.-- ::-oopss: 

@Laelya- Ein Eis bei dem Wetter?? mich friert schon ohne Eis und mit Tee...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## FrauHolle

ich wei ich bin armseelig.. aber ich freu mich so mega dolle ber meine 60 prozent in mir vllig unbekannten physik fragen :Love:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ne, das ist doch super und nicht armselig! Ich hab Physik noch gar nicht gelernt oder gekreuzt.. ::-oopss:

----------


## Zanza

Oh je thinker, das tut mir Leid fr dich!  :grrrr....:  Ist immer super bescheuert, wenn pltzlich die Klausuren schwerer sind als die Jahre vorher.
Aber, wie ich immer zu einem notorisch pessimistischen Kommilitonen sage: Geheult wird erst, wenns soweit ist, bis dahin bitte erstmal optimistisch sein! Drcke dir die Daumen, dass es doch noch geklappt hat!

----------


## Miss Tiffy

Heute hat nichts geklappt. Miserable Kreuzergebisse von knapp 60 %. DAs ist doch alles ein groer Mist. Am liebsten wrde ich mich abmelden!!!!! :Traurig:

----------


## Laelya

> Heute hat nichts geklappt. Miserable Kreuzergebisse von knapp 60 %. DAs ist doch alles ein groer Mist. Am liebsten wrde ich mich abmelden!!!!!


mit zwang geht das auch nicht
nun entspann doch mal deinen kopf, sonst wird das hier nichts
setz dich nicht so unter druck

ich habe nach dem kreuzen heute gar nichts gemacht....5 stunden nichts tun, das war mal angenehm
werde jetzt ins bettchen gehen, ein film schauen und dann morgen weiter sehen


 :Loove:  :Loove:  :Loove: 

nicht aufgeben hier

----------


## HosHa

aber doch nochmal zur sicherheit ( weil ich auch immer nur um 60 prozent kreuze und ziemlich wenig zeit hatte ) 

kann man sich auch abmelden ? wie luft das konkret ? 
muss ich zum amtsarzt oder reicht ein attest vom hausarzt ? 

( ist mein erstversuch, falls das wichtig ist )

----------


## Lizard

Abmeldung geht nur wenn du noch keine Zulassung hast.

Falls du schon eine Zulassung hast funktioniert eine Abmeldung nur mit einem amtsrztlichen Attest und ich denke da braucht man nicht mit irgendeinem Zipperlein ankommen.

----------


## ernieundbert123

> aber doch nochmal zur sicherheit ( weil ich auch immer nur um 60 prozent kreuze und ziemlich wenig zeit hatte ) 
> 
> kann man sich auch abmelden ? wie luft das konkret ? 
> muss ich zum amtsarzt oder reicht ein attest vom hausarzt ? 
> 
> ( ist mein erstversuch, falls das wichtig ist )


Ich hatte den Fall im Frhjahr, dass mir drei Tage vorher klar war, dass ich krankheitsbedingt nicht wrde antreten knnen. Habe dann beim LPA angerufen und nachgefragt.
Das Procedere war wie folgt:
Ab zum Arzt (musste wegen Erstversuch nicht der Amtsarzt sein), Attest mit Klartext anfordern, damit also den Arzt von der Schweigepficht befreien, genaue Begrndung vom Arzt war gefordert, warum er meinte, dass ich definitiv prfungsunfhig sei. Dann musste ich selber noch 'ne Begrndung schreiben und ab in die Post damit zum LPA. Drei Wochen spter kam der Bescheid, dass meine Krankmeldung anerkannt wurde und nicht als Fehlversuch gilt, und dafr durfte ich noch 50 Euro zahlen. So luft das hier in Hamburg. Keine Ahnung, wie das anderswo gehandhabt wird.

Also ich wrde ja in JEDEM Fall antreten wenn ich nicht krank wre! Ich kreuze auch nur mittelmig, hoffe auf das viel zitierte Passiv-Wissen, welches man wohl doch noch aktivieren kann.

----------


## Miss Tiffy

[QUOTE=Laelya;933370]mit zwang geht das auch nicht
nun entspann doch mal deinen kopf, sonst wird das hier nichts
setz dich nicht so unter druck

ja, stimmt, ich stehe unter Megadruck. Es macht derzeit auch keinen Spa mehr. Ich schaue jetzt noch ein paar Sachen an und dann geht's auch ab in Bettchen... Mal sehen, wie es morgen wird. Aber 60 % das ist echt bitter. Sonst waren es 70, 75 und z.T. mehr .... Schietkram...... :Keks:

----------


## HosHa

50 EUR wow ! 

aber man muss den spa dann doch zweimal machen im zweifel oder ? 
oder gilt die krankschreibung frs mdl. und schriftliche ?

----------


## FrauHolle

also bei uns is das etwas anders...
wir brauchen ein attest vom amtsarzt... ohne das luft hier nix!!!!
also erkundige dich lieber nochmal...
und setz dich auf dein popchen und lerne...
ich wollte vor der mndl. auch nen rckzieher machen.. hatte so eine panik und echt auch ne woche vorher dadurch nur geweint und so anstatt zu lernen... und es hat trotzdem locker geklappt.. auch enn ich sicher war durchzufallen und die ganze prfung ber am zittern war... :Blush: 

mach so viel wie noch geht.. und wen du im mom bei ca. 60 prozent liegst kann es doch auf  jedenfall klappen.. und wenn nicht?! dan machste es halt nochmal..., und bereitest dich bessr drauf vor..
und wenns klappt is es vorbei!

----------


## ernieundbert123

> 50 EUR wow ! 
> 
> aber man muss den spa dann doch zweimal machen im zweifel oder ? 
> oder gilt die krankschreibung frs mdl. und schriftliche ?


Ich htte meinen mndlichen Termin drei Tage nach dem schriftlichen gehabt, daher wurde ich gleich fr beides krank geschrieben. Ich musste fr jeden Prnfungsteil 25 Euro zahlen, also 50 in Summe. Es wurden beide Prfungsteile separat voneinander begutachtet. Es htte also passieren knnen, dass das LPA sagt:"Attest fr schriftlich ist ok, aber fr mndlich nicht."

----------


## HosHa

achso 25 eur pro teil, ich dachte schon...
bei mir sind 2 wochen zwischen schriftl und mdl. so eine krankschreibung wird es wohl nicht geben :Grinnnss!: 

weit du was fr konsequenzen das hat, wenn man zum MNDLICHEN einfach nicht erscheint ? also in kauf nimmt durchzufallen ohne attest etc . ? 

oder sollte man besser bescheid sagen vorher ?

----------


## HosHa

> mach so viel wie noch geht.. und wen du im mom bei ca. 60 prozent liegst kann es doch auf  jedenfall klappen.. und wenn nicht?! dan machste es halt nochmal..., und bereitest dich bessr drauf vor..
> und wenns klappt is es vorbei!



das gefhrliche an dieser rechnung ist, das dann aber nur noch 2 versuche bleiben, die ber meine zukunft entscheiden und immer etwas passieren kann und wir doch alle wissen, dass lernen lernen lernen allein fr dieses schei...physikum keine garantie ist....

aber ich werde trotzdem hingehen !

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> weit du was fr konsequenzen das hat, wenn man zum MNDLICHEN einfach nicht erscheint ? also in kauf nimmt durchzufallen ohne attest etc . ? 
> 
> oder sollte man besser bescheid sagen vorher ?


Naja kriegste halt ne 5 mit dem Vermerk NA (nicht angetreten) zumindestens bei uns, Bescheid sagen kannst vorher wenn du mchtest, mssen die Prfer
halt nicht warten ob derjenige doch noch kommt.

PS: Mndlich ist Schei$$e aber man kommt besser durch als man vorher glaubt.

----------


## Mbali

Ich htte gerne im Herbst 08 Physikum gemacht, gerade eben 75% fr Tag 1 gekreuzt.
Und: dabei waren 90,9% in Physik.
...in Physik... kann das bitte bei uns genauso leicht werden?!?!

(zum Vergleich: sonst kreuze ich in Physik so zwischen 20 und 50%)

----------


## amandaxy

Hab mal ne Frage zur eurer Generalprobe. Ihr habt doch die ganzen Fragen quasi schon Themenweise gekreuzt, oder nicht? Ihr kennt die Fragen doch dann schon alle, wenn ihr Themenweise schon gekreuzt habt? Oder, habt ihr euch Fragen aufgehoben?

----------


## Milana

> Ich htte gerne im Herbst 08 Physikum gemacht, gerade eben 75% fr Tag 1 gekreuzt.
> Und: dabei waren 90,9% in Physik.
> ...in Physik... kann das bitte bei uns genauso leicht werden?!?!
> 
> (zum Vergleich: sonst kreuze ich in Physik so zwischen 20 und 50%)


Ja, das ging mir auch so, 2008 waren die Physikfragen wirklich fair und lsbar. Nicht komische weit hergeholte Formeln gefragt.  ::-oopss: 

Ich will nur noch dass es vorbei ist, das Leben macht so echt keinen Spa. Ich hab keine Lust mehr zu essen, ich kann nicht mehr schlafen und berhaupt  :was ist das...?:  Richtig lernen tu ich ja doch nichts mehr. Ich drcke jetzt einfach die Daumen, dass ich durchkomme, so wie ist jetzt vorbereitet bin.
Langsam bin ich echt mit den Nerven am Ende und fast schon froh, dass die Zeit jetzt nur noch so knapp ist. War gestern mit ein paar Freundinnen unterwegs (keine Mediziner) und hab mehrmals das Heulen angefangen mitten in diesem Cafe wo wir waren. Echt peinlich. 

@ amandaxy
Ich hab mir Fragen aufgehoben und kreuze komplett neue Examina. 

Ich hab jetzt nicht alles zweimal gekreuzt und wiederholt, ich hoffe, das ist nicht so schlimm....  :Traurig:

----------


## Laelya

@amandaxy:
ich habe mir die letzten examina aufgehoben.
sodass ich da jungfrulich ran gehe  :Big Grin: 

noch mal kurz zum attest.
dass solltet ihr euch wirklich berlegen.
ich hab auf grund eines nicht anerkannten attests eine klage mit dem LPA durch...das ist kostenspielig und unntze zeit verschwendung und ich hatte alles fristgerecht eingereicht.....die haben sogar meine rztin angerufen und sich allen haarklein erlutern lassen.....

also sowas muss man nicht durchmachen, wenn es nicht sein muss....

in berlin braucht man brigens nicht zum amtsarzt, ein normaler hausarzt reicht aus


so in 30 minuten startet meine generalprobe tag eins. essen und trinken ist vorbereitet, wie ich es auch im examen htte, es liegt alles so wie im examen und in 5 minuten verlsst mein verlobter das haus.
ich habe also 4 stunden die chance unter P-Bedingungen zu schreiben....man bin ich froh *ironisch* *g*

werd mich also gleich an den tisch setzen und punkt 9 uhr das heft aufschlagen

wnscht mir glck

euch allen einen entspannten und erfolgreichen lerntag

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> essen und trinken ist vorbereitet, wie ich es auch im examen htte,


also trinken sollte man schon, ich hab am ersten Tag damals wenig getrunken, um nicht so oft raus gehen zu mssen - war nicht so gut , fhlte mich schlecht, Kopfschmerzen begannen e.c. -am zweiten Tag ging es mir mit immer mal was trinken deutlich besser

und noch ein kleiner Tipp : man _muss_ nicht am ersten Tag schon die Ergebnisse vergleichen, bei uns haben es viele nicht gemacht, um sich nicht so verrckt zu machen ... abschalten-so weit es geht-, Kraft schpfen und dann erst noch Tag zwei durchziehen kann manchmal besser sein ( gerade wenn es knapp sein knnte, dann muss man das nicht nach dem ersten Tag schon genau mit % und so wissen, baut nur den Druck noch mehr auf und helfen tut es einem berhaupt nicht)

----------


## Mr. Moe

> also trinken sollte man schon, ich hab am ersten Tag damals wenig getrunken, um nicht so oft raus gehen zu mssen - war nicht so gut , fhlte mich schlecht, Kopfschmerzen begannen e.c. -am zweiten Tag ging es mir mit immer mal was trinken deutlich besser
> 
> und noch ein kleiner Tipp : man _muss_ nicht am ersten Tag schon die Ergebnisse vergleichen, bei uns haben es viele nicht gemacht, um sich nicht so verrckt zu machen ... abschalten-so weit es geht-, Kraft schpfen und dann erst noch Tag zwei durchziehen kann manchmal besser sein ( gerade wenn es knapp sein knnte, dann muss man das nicht nach dem ersten Tag schon genau mit % und so wissen, baut nur den Druck noch mehr auf und helfen tut es einem berhaupt nicht)


ja, den tip von wegen nicht gleich nach dem ersten tag nachgucken, haben uns auch schon einige der hheren semester gegeben. leider weiss ich schon jetzt, dass ich es trotzdem tun werde, ich gehr zu den leuten die immer sofort wissen wollen wie sie abgeschnitten haben...konnte auch nie verstehen, wie so viele kommilitonen immer nach den klausuren sagten: " ne ich guck mir die musterlsung nicht an, wills gar nicht wissen" ^^
aber mal sehen vlt. zwing ich mich diesmal einfach dazu es nicht zu tun ;)

----------


## FrauHolle

wisst ihr was?! ich hab vor allem vor zwei sachen angst: einmal da zu sitzen und zu merken...mist das wird nix...
und zum anderen vor dienstag nachmittag... weil ich echt weit weg von zuhause studiere und meine kommilitonen eher nichts an dem tag machen wollen und ich alleine sein werde und ggf in versuchung komme die ergebnisse nachzuschauen und.. ahhhhh ich sollte mir besser keine gedanken darber machen!!!
ich hab angst angst angst...
und das schlimmste ist: ich hab das gefhl zu wenig gelernt zu haben :Traurig:  :Traurig:

----------


## Mr. Moe

@frau holle: ja das gefhl hab ich auch. aber ich glaub in der krze der zeit kann man einfach gar nicht genug lernen. da bleibt einem nichts anderes brig als grtenteils mit gefhrlichem halbwissen zu glnzen. einfach abwarten wie es luft und das beste draus machen, wir packen das!

----------


## Milana

> wisst ihr was?! ich hab vor allem vor zwei sachen angst: einmal da zu sitzen und zu merken...mist das wird nix...
> und zum anderen vor dienstag nachmittag... weil ich echt weit weg von zuhause studiere und meine kommilitonen eher nichts an dem tag machen wollen und ich alleine sein werde und ggf in versuchung komme die ergebnisse nachzuschauen und.. ahhhhh ich sollte mir besser keine gedanken darber machen!!!
> ich hab angst angst angst...
> und das schlimmste ist: ich hab das gefhl zu wenig gelernt zu haben


Beim ersteren kann dir vielleicht eine Generalprobe ganz gut helfen. Ich kreuze seit einigen Tagen nur noch im Prfungsmodus, da wei man halt nicht, was rauskommt und dementsprechend denke ich auch oft, ohje, ich habe fruchtbar viel nicht gewusst und nur getippt - aber hinterher ist das Ergebnis doch zufriedenstellend!
Und im Examen wirst du gar keine Zeit haben, darber nachzudenken, du wirst voll konzentriert loslegen  :Top:  Dass du hinterher denkst, ohgott, ich hab so viele Fehler gemacht und nur Fragen nicht gekonnt, das liegt alleine daran, dass man sich an die 50 Fragen, die man garnicht wusste eben viel besser erinnern kann als an die 110 Fragen, die man wusste. 

Ob man am Di-Nachmittag die Ergebnisse anschaut oder nicht, das muss jeder fr sich entscheiden, ich wei es selbst noch nicht, ob ich das machen will oder nicht. Auch nicht alle deiner Kommilitonen wollen allein daheim rumsitzen und in Panik schwelgen, vielleicht findest du ja noch jemanden. Ansonsten rausgehn, shoppen, kauf dir was richtig Hbsches zum Anziehn fr die Mndliche (das plane zumindest ich fr Di-Nachmittag  :bhh:  )

Ich hab grade mein Examen fr heute fertig gekreuzt, 5 % schlechter als gestern, aber was solls. 3 Physikfragen waren schonmal falsch wegen mangelnder Rechenkenntnisse (23-18 = 6 und hnliche Spchen) das wird dann mit der entsprechenden Konzentration hoffentlich nicht passieren  :Big Grin:  

Und jetzt werde ich mir was suchen, was ich wiederhole...  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Ali G

Hm kann mir mal einer helfen, ich steh gerade auf dem schlauch... Wieso sprechen die Golgi-Sehnenorgane net auf nen Sehnenreflex an? Da wird doch die Sehne gedehnt und das ist doch eigentlich auch der adquate reiz fr die dinger oder net?

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@Ali- Dehnung ist ja Lngennderung und von daher ein Reiz fr Muskelspindeln... Golgi-Sehnenorgane sprechen in erster Linie auf Spannungsndserungen an...  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Ali G

Ja schon, aber so richtig klar ist mir das immer noch nicht... Golgi-Sehnenorgane sind also Dehnungsrezeptoren, die auf Spannungsnderungen reagieren, whrenddessen Muskelspindeln Dehnungsrezeptoren sind, die auf Muskellngennderungen reagieren? Wieso heien Golgi-Sehnenorgane denn dann auch Dehnungsrezeptoren, wenn sie nur auf Spannung reagieren und nicht auf Lngennderungen? Und auerdem ndert sich doch auch die Spannung, wenn ich da mit einem Reflexhammer draufhaue, oder?

Sorry, wenn ich verwirrung stifte, aber ich bin selber gerade hchst verwirrt.... Man denkt, man hat das schon lange verstanden und auf einmal kommt einem ein Gedanke, der alles durcheinander whlt...  :Frown:

----------


## FrauHolle

> Ob man am Di-Nachmittag die Ergebnisse anschaut oder nicht, das muss jeder fr sich entscheiden, ich wei es selbst noch nicht, ob ich das machen will oder nicht. Auch nicht alle deiner Kommilitonen wollen allein daheim rumsitzen und in Panik schwelgen, vielleicht findest du ja noch jemanden. Ansonsten rausgehn, shoppen, kauf dir was richtig Hbsches zum Anziehn fr die Mndliche (das plane zumindest ich fr Di-Nachmittag  )


joa.. du hast ja irgendwie recht...
aber es ist so ich SOLLTE nicht die ergenisse vergleichen aber ich WERDE und das wird mich runterziehn... aber ich bin einfach zu neugierig...
und meine mdels haben schon gesagt sie haben keine lust was zu machen :Traurig: 

aber shoppen fr die mndliche muss ich ja wenigstens nicht mehr.. ist ja schon seit 4 wochen rum :Love: 


soooo... ich werd jetzt etwas in selbstmitleid versinken und mir ein wenig niere anschaun...

----------


## Milana

> joa.. du hast ja irgendwie recht...
> aber es ist so ich SOLLTE nicht die ergenisse vergleichen aber ich WERDE und das wird mich runterziehn... aber ich bin einfach zu neugierig...
> und meine mdels haben schon gesagt sie haben keine lust was zu machen
> 
> aber shoppen fr die mndliche muss ich ja wenigstens nicht mehr.. ist ja schon seit 4 wochen rum
> 
> 
> soooo... ich werd jetzt etwas in selbstmitleid versinken und mir ein wenig niere anschaun...


Na siehste, dann bist du ja viel besser dran als ich  :bhh:  Du hast nach der Schriftlichen FREI du bist fertig und kannst dich entspannen. Fr mich folgt nach der Schriftlichen noch ein Mini-2Wochen-Lernmarathon frs Mndliche. Und da hab ich jetzt schon keine Lust zu.  ::-oopss: 

Dann kauf dir was fr die Seele oder was wo du einfach so gut drin aussieht. Oder eine weie Hose fr die Famulatur!

Dann schau es dir eben an, aber nicht gleich sagen, es wird dich deprimieren. Das Ergebnis wird mit Sicherheit um die Prozentzahl rumliegen, die du auch so immer kreuzt oder noch besser! Wenn du zu neugierig bist, dann darfst du nicht zulassen dass es dich deprimiert.

----------


## Mr. Moe

hui nicht schlecht! also ich sehe der schriftlichen wenn ich an die mndliche denke fast schon enspannt entgegen  :was ist das...?:

----------


## FrauHolle

ja vor der mndlichen hab ich auch gedacht die schriftliche is einfacher :bhh: 
aber glaubt mir.. das ist nicht so....
und ich hatte sogar wirklich pech mit meinen prfern und auch mit den themen.. sowohl physio als auch ana waren fast nur neuro.. und das kann/mag ich mal garnicht...
aber es war trotzdem ok.. da will niemand keinem was bses...
ok.. ob man ne 1 oder ne 2 oder ne 2 oder ne 3 hat is nicht nur wissen sondern halt wie bei mir auch glck oder pech.. aber stresst euch nicht so.. das is kein ding.. 
aber diese kreuzfragen sind zum teil schon echt fies
ok,, ich wre auch bis jetzt in keiner klausur durchgefallen und htte bis auf 2 knappe 4er ganz am anfang( wobei ich da physik immer ganz ausgelassen habe) auch immer ne 2 oder ne 3 gehabt... aber ich hab so ne angst, dass ich falsch gelernt habe.. weil ich jetzt ja schon keine fragen mehr brig habe.. was aber auch eig so geplant war weil wenn ich jetzt "schlechte" ergebnisse htte wrde ich noch mehr panik haben.. so geh ich lieber nochmal meine hassthemen durch und kreuze die neuerne examina alle nochmal....

----------


## ChemieFreund

Kann mich mal bitte jemand beruhigen und nochmal betonen, wie unwichtig die Note ist?  :Grinnnss!: 


Ich hab immer so ~65% ohne groartigen Lernaufwand gehabt, jetzt nochmal unter "Wettkampfbedingungen" gekreuzt und bei ~75% gelandet. Ich mach mir nur Gedanken, dass es eventuell spter, sei es bei Auslandssemestern oder der Doktorarbeit oder sonstiges, Nachteile aus einer schlechten Note gibt.  ::-oopss:

----------


## Laelya

so lala, f10 tag eins fertig gekreuzt.
Zwischendurch war ich echt am verzweifeln, weil ich nur dacht was fr ein S****** die da fragen. Physik war ja mal zum todlachen o.O

Physik--> Note 2
Physio--> Note 3
Biochemie/chemie--> Note 3

insgesamt bin ich ganz zufrieden. hab in jedem Fach 10 Pozent mehr als der Durchschnitt, kann also zufrieden sein....
einige dumme fehler begangen, die ich nun lerntechnisch ausbessern werde.
habe aber mehr als 100 pkt erreicht, und das war und ist mein ziel fr den ersten und den zweiten tag *g*

somit euch einen schnen nachmittag, ich korrigiere jetzt meine fehler und lerne dann die lcken.

morgen ist F10 zweiter tag dran....fr mich eine premiere, da ich dem tag ja krank war.

Holla hopp....auf ins examen  ::-dance: 
ich bin jetzt mehr als ruhig.
wenn ich unter examensbedingungen ber 70 prozentkreuze, obwohl physio so lange her ist...kann ich glcklich sein

----------


## Miss Tiffy

@ Note im Physikum

wer nicht gerade den einen ganz bestimmten Topp-Job in der Forschung haben mchte, sollte sich ber seine Note nun wirklich nicht den Kopf zerbrechen. Selbst in Unikliniken arbeiten derzeit Jung-Mediziner mit migen Abschlssen. Mittlerweile sind die Kliniken sogar froh, wenn sich berhaupt noch deutsche Nachwuchsrzte bewerben. Keine Angst, das ist kein Verurteil gegen auslndische rzte, aber es ist einfach so, dass deren Anteil deutlich gestiegen ist. Und deshalb, knnt ihr den Ball ganz ruhig flach halten und macht euch um die Note mal keine Sorgen.

----------


## Milana

Ohman, die Luft ist sowas von raus und die Lust auch. Ich schaffe garnix mehr. War den ganzen Tag nur unproduktiv. Dabei htte ich noch so viel zu tun. 
Physio will einfach nicht in mein Hirn und so viel kreuzen stnde auch noch an, Hilfe...
Ich krieg grade echt Panik, ich will hier weg  :kotzen:

----------


## Miss Tiffy

> Ohman, die Luft ist sowas von raus und die Lust auch. Ich schaffe garnix mehr. War den ganzen Tag nur unproduktiv. Dabei htte ich noch so viel zu tun. 
> Physio will einfach nicht in mein Hirn und so viel kreuzen stnde auch noch an, Hilfe...
> Ich krieg grade echt Panik, ich will hier weg


Ich komm' mit. Anywhere but here!!!!!!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ich will auch mit.. wenn ihr mich mitnehmt... Hab echt Panik... Muss noch Chemie fertig machen und Physik.. und kreuzen... :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## Milana

Ich bruchte bitte jemanden, der mir besttigt, dass auch unser Physikum nicht extrem schwierig wird und dass die Physika der letzten Jahre ein reprsentatives Bild abgeben ber das, was ich wei. 
Ich hab Angst, dass nur Atmung und Embryologie und Extremittenkrams drankommt und lauter Dinge, die ich nicht kann.

 :Nixweiss:  Ich wnschte, es wr schon vorbei....

----------


## ohusa

> Ich bruchte bitte jemanden, der mir besttigt, dass auch unser Physikum nicht extrem schwierig wird und dass die Physika der letzten Jahre ein reprsentatives Bild abgeben ber das, was ich wei. 
> Ich hab Angst, dass nur Atmung und Embryologie und Extremittenkrams drankommt und lauter Dinge, die ich nicht kann.
> 
>  Ich wnschte, es wr schon vorbei....


Also wenns nach mir ginge, kme gar kein Embryo dran, keine Atmung und erst ja keine Extremitten. Rechenaufgaben lassen sie ganz weg und sie nehmen besonders viele Altfragen!

Nein, im Ernst - wenn du die letzen Physika bestanden httest - dann wirst du unseres auch bestehen. Ich gehe bei mir davon aus, dass ich im Examen vllt sogar noch ein bisschen besser bin, weil ich nicht 320 Fragen in unter 2 Stunden kreuzen werde und ich finde, dass man die Fragen auf Papier besser lesen kann, als auf dem Bildschirm (vllt ist da auch der Wunsch der Vater des Gedanken... :bhh: ).

Aber mal ne andere Frage: Geht es euch auch so, dass ihr vllig unterschiedilch gut kreuzt?
Das Examen gestern htte ich mit 75% bestanden, das heute mit nur 65%...das macht mir achon ein bisschen Sorgen. Naja, wenigstens wre beides bestanden gewesen  :Top:  das heute zwar nicht so doll, aber min Gott, was solls, wenn die auch immer so blde spezial Fragen stellen mssen (F09 :kotzen: )

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Ich wage mal einen Blick in die Zukunft (eine Woche): "Das war das schwerste Physikum das jemals geschrieben wurde, wieso immer wir und wieso solch abgedrehte Fragen...."

Das kommt nmlich in JEDER Physikumsrunde raus  :hmmm...: 
In diesem Sinne, Alles wird gut.

Gre

----------


## NiciBee

Also ich seh das ja genauso..., Atmung und Bewegungsapparat knnte man ruhig weglassen, das ist echt bel..., solche Sachen wie: Welcher Muskel bewegt die Zunge nach oben oder unten, hinten vorne oder wie auch immer..., muss ich das denn wirklich wissen???
Oder welcher Zahn bricht nochmal als erstes durch?? *Kopfschttel*

Ich hab ja Schiss, dass ich so aufgeregt sein werde, dass es total daneben geht  :grrrr....:

----------


## FrauHolle

> weil ich nicht 320 Fragen in unter 2 Stunden kreuzen werde


sach ma leute.. seid ihr alle irgendwie verrckt? :Nixweiss: 
ich lerne eig auch voll viel und so aber ganz ehrlich... 350 fragen in der zeit? no way :kotzen: 

wie macht ihr das bitte alle? :Aufgepasst!: 

und dass wir sagen werden das war so schwer is mir auch klar.. heit aber ja nicht, dass wir alle durchfallen oder schlechte noten haben :Top: 
also.. ich geh in die heia.. :schnarch...:  :schnarch...:

----------


## Adrenalino

@ FrauHolle: 
Wenn es Dich trstet, ich brauch fr 320 Fragen den ganzen Tag.. (eben die Pausen dazwischen, sind wichtig!  :hmmm...:  ) - mehr mach ich nicht. 

@ all und der ganze Rescht
Ach, ich denk auch, wenn wir bisher ber 60% gekreuzt haben, sollte es doch bei uns auch klappen. 
Ich versuch da mal Vertrauen in mein Schicksal zu haben  :hmmm...:  Bin zwar nicht so richtig gut, aber bisher htte ich meine Examina immer mit Puffer bestanden, also bin ich zufrieden.  :dumdiddeldum...: 
Bin auch sehr konstant was das Ergebnis anbelangt.. also ne Steigerung ist bei mir kaum drin, naja. 
Heute hatte ich F/09 gemacht, da fand ich gerade Biochemie irgendwie schwerer als sonst und in Physio auch gemeinere Fragen.. (Ging ohusa wohl hnlich, wie..?) Ich kann da nur hoffen, dass der Trend nicht weiter geht. 
Embryo und solche Scherze werden aber sicherlihc nicht deutlich mehr dran kommen, dafr ist doch die Relevanz in der Klinik einfach zu gering - also denke ich, mssen wir uns keine Sorgen machen, dass etwas fundamental "anders" sein wird... Das wird schon irgendwie klappen!!! Hat bisher auch immer hingehauen!! 
Ich sehs wie Laelya: Alles andere ber 60% ist Luxus. 
Und wenn ich daran denke, dass ich nchste Woche dann schon in Italien im Urlaub bin... *hstel*  *hrhr*  :Grinnnss!: 
Also, Leute, ich wnsch Euch mal eine gute Nacht und denkt an diese Klner, die doch immer sagen " es htt noch imma juut jejange.." oder so hnlich  :Grinnnss!: 
 ::-winky:

----------


## Milana

Naja, ich finde, es gibt schon deutlich einfachere Physika als andere. Zum Beispiel waren die Physikfragen 2008 in beiden Prfungen im Vergleich zu den Jahren vorher sehr einfach. 
Und Biologie in H09 war sauschwer.... Gerade bei den kleinen Fchern sind die Unterschiede riesig.

Ach man, ich hab gerade meine 2.Hlfte Generalprobe (H09) gemacht und das schlechteste Ergebnis seit 2 Wochen kassiert, das demotiviert. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, wie ich da nchste Woche mit einem beruhigten guten Gefhl rausgehen soll.
Frust  :Traurig:

----------


## Mbali

> Naja, ich finde, es gibt schon deutlich einfachere Physika als andere. Zum Beispiel waren die Physikfragen 2008 in beiden Prfungen im Vergleich zu den Jahren vorher sehr einfach. 
> Und Biologie in H09 war sauschwer.... Gerade bei den kleinen Fchern sind die Unterschiede riesig.
> 
> Ach man, ich hab gerade meine 2.Hlfte Generalprobe (H09) gemacht und das schlechteste Ergebnis seit 2 Wochen kassiert, das demotiviert. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, wie ich da nchste Woche mit einem beruhigten guten Gefhl rausgehen soll.
> Frust


Gerade das mit Physik ist mir auch aufgefallen.
Whrend "frher" quasi nur Formelwissen gefragt wurde (welches ich nicht habe), braucht man ab 2008 fr einen recht groen Teil der Fragen nur Knobel- und Umformungskenntnisse.
Das ist mir sehr sympathisch  :Smilie: 

So, bei mir startet Punkt 9 Uhr die generalste aller Generalproben... 
Ich glaub wenn ich da schlecht kreuze oder durchfalle, dann... dann... dann... muss ich brechen.

----------


## Laelya

Guten Morgen,

leicht verschlafen, aber doch noch rechtzeitig alles fertig bekommen. In 13 Minuten sitze ich vor meiner Generalprobe F10 Tag 2 und werde mich ordentlich mit Anatomie blamieren *g*
aber naja...was sein muss muss sein.
Hatte gestern ein so krasses hoch, und das nur, weil ich einen examenstag mit 3 bestanden htte.....mein verlobter war so glcklich, weil ich die ganze Zeit singend durch die wohnung getanzt bin *g*
war ein schnes gefhl, fast als htte ich das Examen schon bestanden....na mal schauen was heute dabei rauskommt.


320 fragen ins 2 h....das ist doch total kontraproduktiv?
da muss man extrem viel berlesen etc, dass ist doch gar nicht mglich. hat schon einen sinn, dass wir 8 stunden fr 320 fragen zeit haben.

in der generalprobe gestern hab ich das mit den zeitmarken von medilearn gemacht und meine pausen so eingehalten wie der liebe bringfried es vorgeschlagen hat und prompt war ich 1 stunde vorher fertig und hatte genug zeit mich zu entspannen  :Big Grin: 
ein schnes gefhl.

Und wenn ihr der meinung seit, dass ein examen schwerer als das andere war, dann stimmt das nur bedingt. Es gibt eine tendenz, die man gut erkennen kann. Und zwar dass sich jedes semester ein fach abwechselt mit dem schwierigkeitgrad.....das unterscheidet sich bei dem durchschnitt meistens mit 5-10 prozent.

Zum bsp war m frhjahr physik und anatomie sehr schwer (wenn man bedenkt, dass man in physik schon mit 59 prozent eine 2 bekommen hat)
daraus folgt, dass in diesesm examen physik und ana leichter wird. Und nein das ist nicht nur eine vermutung, diese tendenz kann man seit 2003 sehen

Genau genommen folgt daraus folgendes:
Physik einfacher
Physio einfacher
chemi/Biochemie nur leicht einfacher...wohl eher gleichbleibend
Biologie gleichbleibend, vllt ein wenig schwerer
Anatomie einfacher
Psycho schwerer

Joarh, dass sagt die statistik *g*
bisher hats ganz gut hingehauen, natrlich hngt das auch von der lernleistung der referenzgruppe ab....aber das kann man in den ergebnissen schon deutlich sehen.

als aussage. F10 war wirklich schwerer, die durchschnittliche leistung betrug "nur" 65,5 prozent, whrrend dessen im H09 70 prozent erreicht wurden ud im F09 64,6 prozent.

also ruhig blut, ihr habt ein gutes semester abgepasst...ich glaube nicht, dass das impp auf einmal anfngt alles zu ndern *g*

und ja ich fand H09 in einigen fragen echt doof....augen embryo...was soll denn der mist und bio war da auch nicht der hit, aber naja.

so ich muss rber zu meinem "examenstisch" euch einen erfolgreichen lerntag....ich werd nun kreuzen

----------


## NiciBee

Psycho schwerer? Oh nein, das war bis jetzt immer mein rettender Anker..., wenn ich das dann auch noch verkacke... *Panikschieb*

Ich geh dann auch lieber schnell mal was kreuzen!!

Viel Erfolg an euch alle!

----------


## Milana

> Guten Morgen,
> 
> Genau genommen folgt daraus folgendes:
> Physik einfacher
> Physio einfacher
> chemi/Biochemie nur leicht einfacher...wohl eher gleichbleibend
> Biologie gleichbleibend, vllt ein wenig schwerer
> Anatomie einfacher
> Psycho schwerer
> ...


Schn, dass es dir so gut geht! Dein Optimismus ist wirklich beneidenswert  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich bin angenervt, dass die Gerenalprobe jetzt nicht so gut geklappt hat wie die Physika von vorher. Ich hatte schon so viel Hoffnung geschpft. 
Jetzt wei ich echt nicht, wie ich die Zeit rumbringen soll, lernen bringt jetzt glaub ich eh nicht mehr viel... Aber andererseits fhle ich mich berhaupt nicht gut vorbereitet  :kotzen:  So ein Mist...

----------


## Laelya

so hab tag zwei nun auch durch *g*
war wie erwartet in anatomie eine katastrophe

ergebnis:
-->Bio Note 2
-->Anatomie/Histo Note 4
--> Psychi Note 2

ergebnis der gesamten Generalprobe F10 Tag 1 und Tag 2 zusammen Note 3 :Love:  :Love:  :Love: 

Prognose das ich das examen bestehe--> 95 Prozent *grummel* das rgert mich, im Medilearnkurs, hatte ich eine Prognose von 99 Prozent, aber das liegt an der Fatalen Anatomienote *sfz*

Naja, ich werde jetzt erstmal 2-3 h entspannen und mich dann daran machen anatomie mehr auf die reihe zu bekommen.
Mein Optimismus ist weiter gestiegen und ich bin glcklich

Wenn das examen nun wirklich im Gesamten einfacher wird, schaff ich auch meine 192 Punkte gesamt hehe

Wnsch euch nen schnen Mittag/Nachmittag, ich werf mir nun wieder die Tarzanmusical-CD rein und tanz durch die Wohnung.......hach wre das das doch nur schon das richtige examen gewesen *sing*

----------


## Laelya

> Schn, dass es dir so gut geht! Dein Optimismus ist wirklich beneidenswert 
> 
> Ich bin angenervt, dass die Gerenalprobe jetzt nicht so gut geklappt hat wie die Physika von vorher. Ich hatte schon so viel Hoffnung geschpft. 
> Jetzt wei ich echt nicht, wie ich die Zeit rumbringen soll, lernen bringt jetzt glaub ich eh nicht mehr viel... Aber andererseits fhle ich mich berhaupt nicht gut vorbereitet  So ein Mist...



dafr ist es die generalprobe  :hmmm...: 
im P wirds dann anders
ich habe nun das erste mal das gefhl viele fragen wieder zu erkennen...ich glaube das kreuzen war diesesmal viel effektiver, warum auch immer

aber wenn ich jetzt ne frage lese kommt ganz oft "ah, in hnlicher weise war die schon mal dran" nur leider passiert es dann noch oft dass ich die antwort nicht mehr wei  :Wand: 

aber im allgemeinen denke ich, bringt es nichts wenn ich mich jetzt wahnsinnig fertig mache....ich versuche nun die nchsten tage nochmal anatomie zu wiederholen, aber nur das wichtigste....also extremitten und bauchsitus, da komm ich doch oft durcheinander

und BC werde ich nochmal spezielle enzyme durchgehen, vor allem alle die mit pyruvat beginnen  :peng: 

aber gegen meine gute laune konnte bisher nichts ankommen.
doch eines

ich hatte vor 3 wochen bei medilearn Generalprobe H09 bestellt, da die ja ab morgen dran ist. da haben die mir doch F10 geschickt *grummel* hatte das also zurckgeschickt mit der bitte mir doch das bestelle H09 zu schicken, und das kam bis heute nicht an....so ein rger, jetzt hab ich mir das komplette examen ausgedruckt

sry medilearn, das war mal ein bescheidener servie von doccheck und das obwohl ich mehrmlas angerufen habe  :Keks: 

nervt mich....aber kann man nun nicht ndern :Nixweiss:

----------


## Miss Tiffy

Hallo alle zusammen,
 ich wollte mich mal eben verabschieden, da ich nun nicht mehr so regelmig vorbeischauen werde. Auf jeden fall wnsche ich euch/uns allen am Di/Mi ganz viel Erfolg und viel Glck. Wir schaffen das!!!!

Es war schn bei euch und vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal im Klinik-Fred.
 ::-winky:  ::-winky:  ::-winky:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

So Anorganik fertig.. fehlt noch Organik udn dann kommt das erste komplette Examen... mal sehen wie weit ich heut komme.. :Nixweiss:

----------


## Laelya

> Hallo alle zusammen,
>  ich wollte mich mal eben verabschieden, da ich nun nicht mehr so regelmig vorbeischauen werde. Auf jeden fall wnsche ich euch/uns allen am Di/Mi ganz viel Erfolg und viel Glck. Wir schaffen das!!!!
> 
> Es war schn bei euch und vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal im Klinik-Fred.


du sprichst mir aus der seele,
werde auch nur noch sporadisch hier rein schauen. ::-winky: 
drcke euch allen die daumen
wir werden das schaffen...danke fr die tolle zeit  :Party: 

am mittwoch abend schreiben wir hier alle rein und sind happy  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## leofgyth77

ich wnsch euch allen ganz viel erfolg!!!

----------


## ChemieFreund

> am mittwoch abend schreiben wir hier alle rein und sind happy


Hoffen wirs, aber ich bin da gar nicht happy, weil schon am Montag mndliche ist.  :peng:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@ChemieFreund- Du hast am Mo Mndlich und Di/Mi Schriftliche?? Wie krass... :Oh nee...:

----------


## ChemieFreund

Ne, sorry, hab mich missverstndlich ausgedrckt: die ist schon am Montag den 30.8, also 5 Tage. Halte ich persnlich aber immernoch fr relativ knapp; ich dachte auch, dass da mindestens 7 Kalendertage oder so dazwischen sein mssen. Momentan kann ich mich echt nicht darauf vorbereiten, weil ich total am Kreuzen bin und danach wirds schon ziemlich eng.

Mittlerweile denk ich mir nur einfach: hauptsache durch damit.  :kotzen:

----------


## FrauHolle

hatte grade einen kompletten nervenzusammenbruch... ich halt das einfach nicht mehr aus :Traurig:  :kotzen:

----------


## ChemieFreund

Einfach positiv sehen, egal wies luft, danach ist erstmal locker hngen lassen angesagt.  :Party: 


Mein Weg, nicht direkt vor Prfungen den Kopf zu verlieren ist einfach sich bewusst zu machen, dass, wenns schlimm luft, man das ganze sowieso nicht in den paar Tagen, die man direkt vor der Prfung Angst hat, verbockt hat, sondern ber den gesamten Zeitraum.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Mbali

Habe gerade mit der orangen Reihe Frhjahr 2010 fertig gekreuzt und htte bestanden... Juhu!

Hat jemand von euch diese Auswertung von der mediscript-CD, wo steht welche Punktzahl zu welcher Note gefhrt htte?
(Also 4 von 184-205 Punkten, 3 von... bis... , etc).

Wre lieb wenn das jemand posten knnte  :Smilie:

----------


## lottisworld

Schriftlicher Teil des Ersten Abschnitts der rztlichen Prfung 
Frhjahr 2010 
Prfungsaufgaben 318 
Gesamtdurchschnitt 208,2 (65,5 %) 
Mittelwert der 
Erstteilnehmer/innen mit 
Mindeststudienzeit 
234,9 (73,9 %) 
Bestehensgrenze 184 
Note zutreffend beantwortete 
Prfungsfragen 
sehr gut (1) 285 bis 318 
gut (2) 251 bis 284 
befriedigend (3) 218 bis 250 
ausreichend (4) 184 bis 217 
nicht ausreichend (5) 0 bis 183

Das hab ich von der IMPP-Seite kopiert. Hoffe, es hilft Dir weiter.
LG :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Mbali

Tut es vielen Dank.

Ich Doofi hatte es auch gerade auf den Seiten des IMPP gefunden.  :Blush: 

Und ich wnsche uns fr Dienstag udn Mittwoch: Ende gut, alles gut!  :Smilie:

----------


## ohusa

Ich bin heute auch ein Doofi und finde die Aufteilung fr Herbst 2009 beim Impp nicht...
Ist das ganz normal bei Lsungen und Ergebnisse? Da finde ich nur diese Gesamtbersicht... :Nixweiss: 

Oh und da fllt mir noch ein: Kann man die orange Reihe irgendwie updaten? 
Ich hab nur eine bis Frhjahr 2007... Ich hab zwar auch noch die Medi-Script CD, aber was mir fehlt ist das Frhjahr 2010. Gibts das sonst irgendwo vllt auch noch? Ich wollte mir heute in der Buchhandlung die Medi-Learn Generalprobe kaufen nur leider hatte die nette Dame noch nie was davon gehrt und zum bestellen wars mir dann doch nicht wert. Vor allem, wenn das dann erst am Montag kommt ...

----------


## lottisworld

@ ohusa:... die Punktegrenzen lteren Examina kannst Du Dir ja anhand der gewerteten Fragen selbst ausrechnen. Wenn Du Examen online benutzt, sind sind die da auch aufgelistet.
In diesem Sinne: Uns allen ein glckliches Hndchen am 24./25.!!!

Ich kreuz auch total unterschiedlich, Anatomie und Psycho luft stabil gut, die anderen Fcher wechseln sich immer ab.
Gereicht hat's bis jetzt immer, auch wenn das Gefhl manchmal total mies war.
Je lter die Examina, umso schlechter meine Ergebnisse. Hab bis F 2003 gekreuzt, den Rest hab ich mir erspart. Habe auch den Eindruck, das mir die Fragestellungen in den Neueren besser liegen.
Naja, wir werden sehen.
LG :hmmm...:

----------


## Mr. Moe

hab irgendwie das gefhl, dass die examina ab H2008 bzw. F2009 kontinuierlich schwerer geworden sind. kann das sein oder ist das eher mein subjektives gefhl? geht mir fast in allen fchern so besonders in den kleinen und biochemie sowie psycho. hoffe, dass sich die tendenz bei uns umkehr  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## FrauHolle

sagt mal.. fandet ihr alle F10 auch so schwer?
oder irre ich mich?

und zu der steigenden tendenz... joa.. irgendwie schon...aber ich find das jetzt nicht so krass...

ich hab echt so ne angst

hab grade von einer gehrt die die fragen auswenig lernt
macht ihr das auch?
also klar kreuzen, manchmal falschfragen kreuzen
aber auswendig lernen?

----------


## andy252

ich hab bei einem Thema so lange wiederholt bis ich ber 95% war. KAnn die Fragen so gut wie alle

Aber es ist auch mein 2. Versuch. Habe gut 3 Monate gelernt und dann 2 Monate nur gekreutz und Wiederholt. 

Beim 2. Versuch will man ja auch sicher sein. Da wrde ich bei 70% ne Krise kriegen. Aber bei meinem 1. Versuch hatte ich mich beim Klicken darber gefreut.

----------


## Laelya

> sagt mal.. fandet ihr alle F10 auch so schwer?
> oder irre ich mich?
> 
> und zu der steigenden tendenz... joa.. irgendwie schon...aber ich find das jetzt nicht so krass...
> 
> ich hab echt so ne angst
> 
> hab grade von einer gehrt die die fragen auswenig lernt
> macht ihr das auch?
> ...


ich glaube nicht, dass das den gewnschten effekt bringt...uns wurde jedenfalls davon abgeraten.

fragen zu erkennen und zu kennen ist gut. Ist aber eher selten, dass IMPP die gleiche frage inkl. gleiche antwort bestehen lsst

es ist wichtig, dass du den inhalt der frage kennst, denn dann kannst du auch auf andere fragen und variierte fragestellung beantworten

aber das ist nur das was ich gelernt habe
 :Grinnnss!: 

also mach dir keinen kopf, du hast das schon alles richtig gemacht, das wird schon werden  :Love:

----------


## nickl

Hi ihr Lieben,
ich habe so Angst :Traurig:  und es rgert mich furchbar, denn ich will keine Angst haben, ich will locker sein, wenn ich da reingehe. Bin seit Tagen blockiert, kann nicht mehr lernen, ich lese die Sachen, dann habe ich sie danach sofort wieder vergessen, zum Heulen. Ich habe Angst, weil ich in den letzten Tagen so uneffektiv war, weil ich einfach nicht mehr konnte..... :Traurig:  :Traurig:  :Traurig:  Kann mich hier mal jemand bitte trsten und sagen, dass alles gut wird?

@Thinker: Es tut mir echt Leid, dass es wahrscheinlich bei dir nicht geklappt hat, aber warte erstmal das offizielle Ergebnis ab, ok.

----------


## FrauHolle

wie schon gesagt das mit dem unproduktiv kenn ich.. is bei mir jetzt so und war vor der mndlichen so...
aber das wird.. ganz bestimmt... vielen geht es so wie uns beiden und einigen nicht.. ist halt so... 
aber wir schaffen das!!!! :Meine Meinung:  :Meine Meinung:  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## nickl

Danke Frau Holle :Grinnnss!:  Ich lege mich gleich ins Bett mit der schwarzen Reihe fr Psycho ins Bett, die ist sehr amsant zu lesen und dann habe ich wenigstens das Gefhl noch ein Bisschen was gemacht zu haben :Grinnnss!:  Gute Nacht ihr Lieben (ich versuche auch gerade meinen Schlafrhythmus umzustellen, denn morgens um 9 bin ich noch viel zu mde, 10 Stunden Schlaf, 1 Stunde Mittagschalf scheinen iwie nicht zu reichen, wie soll das erst im Rentenalter werden :Oh nee...:  :Hh?:

----------


## Milana

> Danke Frau Holle Ich lege mich gleich ins Bett mit der schwarzen Reihe fr Psycho ins Bett, die ist sehr amsant zu lesen und dann habe ich wenigstens das Gefhl noch ein Bisschen was gemacht zu haben Gute Nacht ihr Lieben (ich versuche auch gerade meinen Schlafrhythmus umzustellen, denn morgens um 9 bin ich noch viel zu mde, 10 Stunden Schlaf, 1 Stunde Mittagschalf scheinen iwie nicht zu reichen, wie soll das erst im Rentenalter werden


Na, mit dem Alter nimmt nicht nur die Dauer des REM-Schlafs ab sondern auch die Gesamtdauer, da reichen dann 10 Stunden  :hmmm...: 

Dieser Smiley sagt genau, wie ich mich fhle  :Oh nee...: 
Ich erstarre zur Salzsule und ich hab das Gefhl, ich bin total blockiert und hab alles vergessen. Ich hatte noch nie einen Blackout in einer Klausur, und jetzt habe ich totale Angst davor. Beim Kreuzen grade (bekloppte Atmung, echt jetzt), hab ich Fragen gelesen und garnichts gerafft
Und jetzt ist der Tag schon wieder vorbei... Wieder einer weniger auf der Liste, oh ich hab PANIK...
 :kotzen:

----------


## HosHa

sagt mal wie macht ihr das mit chemie und vor allem physik ? 

kreuzt ihr da ? habt ihr was gelernt dazu ?

bei mir ist das bei diesen rechnungen das reine gerate, oder habt ihr euch die formeln angeguckt mit denen man diese aufgaben lsen knnte ?

----------


## expecting

> sagt mal wie macht ihr das mit chemie und vor allem physik ? 
> 
> kreuzt ihr da ? habt ihr was gelernt dazu ?
> 
> bei mir ist das bei diesen rechnungen das reine gerate, oder habt ihr euch die formeln angeguckt mit denen man diese aufgaben lsen knnte ?


Da antworte ich mal als jemand, der F10 geschrieben hat:

ich wollte die Punkte in diesen beiden kleinen, von mir "verhassten" Fchern immerhin nicht vllig verschenken und hab mir daher in den Medilearn-Heften nochmal die absoluten Basics dazu durchgelesen.

D.h. in Chemie war das so das allgemeine Atommodell, Ordnungszahl, Protonen, Neutronen, etc. Dazu dieses typische "Wiederkennen von funktionellen Gruppen".
In Physik hab ich auf eine von mir selbst erstellte Formelsammlung aus Zeiten des Physikpraktikums zurckgegriffen (die damals zum allergrten Teil mithilfe des Medilearn-Heftes entstanden war  :hmmm...:  ). Also so alle wichtigen Formen zu Mechanik, Elektrizitt, Schall, und so weiter.


Leider war ich whrend des Physikums dann sehr enttuscht, dass mir gerade die Formeln so gut wie gar nichts gebracht haben, da zumindest ich die Rechenaufgaben in Physik im Frhjahr einfach nur vllig abgespaced fand. Konnte vielleicht 2 oder so davon lsen, das wars aber auch gewesen.

Fazit: schau dir vielleicht 30 Minuten lang die absoluten Basics zu diesen Fchern durch, versuch dich dann am Kreuzen der letzten Physikumsfragen zu den Themen, und schau, ob du das Gefhl hast, dass Lernen da was hilft.

Ansonsten steck die Energie lieber in PsychSoz  :hmmm...:

----------


## FrauHolle

ich fall durch.. ganz bestimmt.... :Oh nee...:

----------


## Laelya

> ich fall durch.. ganz bestimmt....


das glaube ich nicht
nein, ich bin mir sicher dass du das schaffst

wo liegt denn momentan der hund begraben?

ich darf heute nochmal anatomie extremitten lernen  :kotzen:

----------


## radiradi

> ich glaube nicht, dass das den gewnschten effekt bringt...uns wurde jedenfalls davon abgeraten.
> 
> fragen zu erkennen und zu kennen ist gut. Ist aber eher selten, dass IMPP die gleiche frage inkl. gleiche antwort bestehen lsst
> 
> es ist wichtig, dass du den inhalt der frage kennst, denn dann kannst du auch auf andere fragen und variierte fragestellung beantworten
> 
> aber das ist nur das was ich gelernt habe
> 
> 
> also mach dir keinen kopf, du hast das schon alles richtig gemacht, das wird schon werden



ja, wrd ich auch so machen. in nur echt wenigen fllen wiederholen sich die fragen einszueins. vielmehr kommen aber oft die gleichen themen dran und die fragen sind einfach ein bisschen umgestellt. deswegen ists schon sinnvoll, die fragen und die antworten beim kreuzen auch wirklich zu verstehen.

gute motivation weiterhin!!!  bei mir ist sie seit einiger zeit dahin... 
ich mach jetzt f10

----------


## Mr. Moe

gestern das physikum h09 gekreuzt...pff kann ich dazu nur sagen...diese bio und histo fragen...irgendwie auch in biochemie, meinem besten fach 10% weniger als sonst immer, psycho dasselbe..bah.  :kotzen: 
heute ist f10 dran, hoffe das geht besser.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Habe gestern nacht Tag 1 von F08 gekreuzt.. war gut... sogar Physik hatte ich, ohne Lernen, 35% .. ::-winky:  Naja, Physik und Chemie ziehen mich etwas runter... werd aber nicht mehr so viel Energie reinstecken.
Allgemein fand ich aber gerade Physio und BC angenehmer als die Jahre vorher.. :Meine Meinung: 
Heute ist Tag 2  F 08 und H08 dran..

----------


## HosHa

ich bin zwar ein optimistischer mensch, aber man sollte seinen realismus auch beibehalten....ich stelle mich mental schon aufs Physikum Frhjahr 2011 ein....werde in den letzten tagen ganz locker kreuzen und dann schauen....

hier wurde es ja schon oft gesagt, entscheidend sind nicht diese letzten tage mehr, wenn dann  ist schon von anfang an etwas schiefgelaufen und das ist bei mir der fall, ich hab mich einfach kamikaze mig angemeldet aus der reinen freude heraus  ( berraschend )scheinfrei zu sein und rgere mich im nachhinein dass ich diesen versuch so leichtfertig verschwendet habe!

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

> ich bin zwar ein optimistischer mensch, aber man sollte seinen realismus auch beibehalten....ich stelle mich mental schon aufs Physikum Frhjahr 2011 ein....werde in den letzten tagen ganz locker kreuzen und dann schauen....
> 
> hier wurde es ja schon oft gesagt, entscheidend sind nicht diese letzten tage mehr, wenn dann  ist schon von anfang an etwas schiefgelaufen und das ist bei mir der fall, ich hab mich einfach kamikaze mig angemeldet aus der reinen freude heraus  ( berraschend )scheinfrei zu sein und rgere mich im nachhinein dass ich diesen versuch so leichtfertig verschwendet habe!


 so geht es mir auch, ich hab keine Kraft mehr. ich wei auch nicht, wie die mndliche so wird, wenn ich mir die Prfer so angucke, die in 2 Wochen prfen werden, wird mir schlecht

----------


## Laelya

also kraft habe ich auch keine mehr
sollte schon seit 2 stunden lernen, aber die luft ist raus

habe jetzt auf ein mittelchen zurck gegriffen, dass ich vor 2 jahren weggeschlossen hatte *g* (koffeintabletten) jaja, meckern mich aus
aber so schaffe ich wenigstens jetzt noch 3 stunden zu lernen, danach lege ich mich wieder auf das sofa

will wenigstens noch etwas tun...und nicht nur rumsitzen  :Frown:  :Keks:

----------


## ohusa

Gibt es irgendeine Mglichkeit im Internet kostenlos an das Examen Frhjahr 2010 zu kommen? Ich wrde es gerne kreuzen, aber meine CD geht nur bis F09, bei Thieme gibt es die Physika nur bis H09 und meine Orange Reihe geht sogar nur bis 07...

Naja, wenn jemand eine Lsung wei, gut, wenn nicht, wird mich das wohl kaum den Hals kosten. Entweder es wird, oder es wird nichts. Ich gehe jetzt aber einfach ma davon aus, dass es klappt. Die Physika, die ich bis jetzt gekreuzt habe, htte ich bestanden. Zwar nicht gut, aber mein Gott, was solls...Hauptsache ist doch betanden - und das wird!

----------


## Galenos

Hey, Ohusa. Hier gibt es, was Du suchst:
http://www.thieme.de/viamedici/schwa...al.html#anker1

----------


## ohusa

> Hey, Ohusa. Hier gibt es, was Du suchst:
> http://www.thieme.de/viamedici/schwa...al.html#anker1


Vielen Dank!!!!! Genau auf der Seite war ich auch, aber irgendwie ging das bei mir nur bis Herbst 09. Seltsam... Naja, egal, DANKE  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Mustang

du kannst die orangene reihe auch updaten da gibts irgendwo in der schaltflche update als auswahl.

----------


## FrauHolle

:Traurig: 

ich merke sobald ich das buch aufschlage nur wieder wieviel ich nicht kann
das ist doch zum muse melken...
wer soll das denn alles wissen knnen? :Traurig:

----------


## Laelya

boarh jetzt habe ich mir die kompletten extremitten noch mal reingehauen und komm bei untere extremitten nur auf 75 prozent...das ist doch tzend...knnen die die fragen nicht mal so rum stellen, dass ich das beantworten kann *grummel* :Meine Meinung: 

na gut, dann weiter im text...einfach nur noch kreuzen kreuzen kreuzen

----------


## ChemieFreund

"Nur" 75%?  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Laelya

ich meine nicht ana komplett, sondern nur nach dem themengebiet untere extremitt....eigentlich etwas was reines auswendig lernen ist, daher rgere ich mich

 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## MissGarfield83

Generalprobe : H09 D1 - 73 % ... ich fhl mich als htt ich nur noch geraten ... argh

----------


## ohusa

Hihi, ich glaub wir sind gleich auf. Ich hatte 72%...knnte doch schlechter sein, oder? Ist halt nur mein guter Tag, also noch verbesserungswrdig, aber bestanden ist bestanden  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Mbali

Sonnenschein - check
Balkon mit Liegesthlen - check
Eisbecher - check
gekhltes Getrnk - check
mediscript im Laptop - check

So, wer macht mit?


Das mit dem "Raten" kenn ich im brigen.
Gerade am Tag 1 gibt es selten Aufgaben, die ich (beim erstem mal kreuzen) wirklich sicher wei. Meistens ist es ein Abwgen a la "am ehesten das" oder Ausschlussverfahren.
Tag 2 gefllt mir da schon besser, da kommen wenigstens Fragen, wo ich mir bei der Lsung sicher bin, bzw die ich auch ohne abcde beantworten knnte, z.B. wenn nach dem vensen Abfluss des thorakalen sophagus gefragt wird. 

Letztendlich bin ich doch meist an beiden Tagen etwa gleich gut bzw schlecht.
Habt ihr einen starke Unterschiede zwischen den Tagen?

----------


## Lydisch

gehts euch auch so, dass ihr die letzten physika nicht mehr schafft  ? (ich bin gerade bei H2008 und es sind noch 2 tage und montag sollte eigentlich ruhe einkehren..)

----------


## Laelya

> Letztendlich bin ich doch meist an beiden Tagen etwa gleich gut bzw schlecht.
> Habt ihr einen starke Unterschiede zwischen den Tagen?


ich dachte am anfang auch, dass ich am zweiten tag schlechter wre und am ersten besser sein msste...aber im endeffekt hat sich das echt total ausgeglichen.

die beiden tage variieren maximal in 10 pkt, ansonsten immer gleich

hab gerade nochmal bauchsitus gekreuzt und mich ber meine 87 prozent gefreut hehe :Love: 

werd jetzt weiter machen und morgen dann bc/physio/chem/physik ein wenig machen

und montag ruhe

hab eh das gefhl wieder massen vergessen zu haben, aber das wird schon

hab aber ansonsten alle examina fertig...kreuz jetzt nur noch zur wiederholung

----------


## Lydisch

hab nen bissel angst vor den letzten 2 (den neusten physika), die sollen ja nochmal knackig gewesen sein. ansonsten liegt ich gesamt in den letzten jahren immer so bei 80-86% (aber man darf den effekt der bekannten fragen nicht unterschtzen!)

----------


## Mr. Moe

also die physik fragen aus f10 sind ja mal vllig abgedreht, kann das sein?! sorry aber regt mich grad auf wenn ein physikum schon so anfngt -.-  :kotzen: 

jaja ich weiss, nicht drber rgern, zhlz ja nicht viel...aber da ist ja nicht eine normale frage dabei!!! GRRR!!!

----------


## ohusa

Ich bin am ersten Tag immer mindesten 10% besser als am zweiten. Liegt halt daran, dass ich BC mag, Physio ok ist und ich Anatomie auf den Tod nicht leiden kann  :Smilie: . Psycho ist ok, das rettet meinen zweiten Tag meistens auf ber 60%... :Nixweiss: .

----------


## Laelya

> also die physik fragen aus f10 sind ja mal vllig abgedreht, kann das sein?! sorry aber regt mich grad auf wenn ein physikum schon so anfngt -.- 
> 
> jaja ich weiss, nicht drber rgern, zhlz ja nicht viel...aber da ist ja nicht eine normale frage dabei!!! GRRR!!!


jupp sind sie auch bei 19 physik fragen echt abgedreht
ich habe ganze 11 geschafft...und das obwohl ich physik eigentlich komischerweise echt kann


psycho rettet mir auch den zweiten tag. da habe ich auch eine viel hhere anforderung an mich. unter 50 pkt in psycho bin ich immer sauer auf mich selbst....aber meisten liege ich dann bei 48/49  :kotzen: 

und bevor jetzt jemand jammert....bei ana habe ich soooo viele fehler, da brauch ich soviele punkte in psycho  :hmmm...:

----------


## medica2007

hab den 2. tag gekreuzt von f2010 war 65% 

kann man damit leben? muss ich ja wohl ;)

ich finde anatomie auch schwerer als die anderen fcher....vorallem diese spitzfindigen fragen von irgendwelchen kleinheiten, die sowieso nicht klinisch relevant sind....und in bio diese fragen ber irgendwelchen laminin als marker fr ...tubulin?


komisch das alle ber tag 2 von 2010 schwtzen....  :Smilie: )

----------


## FrauHolle

ich fand den zweiten tag von F10 voll gut...hatte da ber 84 % 
aber der erste tag war doof,...
und das nur wegen physik und chemie :kotzen:

----------


## Sarah 260189

Puh, ich bin echt grad erleichtert zu lesen dass es zumindest vielen von euch bei Tag 2 von f10 genauso ging! Ich habs heute morgen das erste mal gekreuzt und war dann total geschockt, dass es nur 78% in anatomie gewesen sind (gesamt 84% dank den Psychos  :Big Grin: ) . Alle anderen Prfungen waren immer so zwischen 84 und 90 gewesen und jetzt quasi "Generalprobe" und dann so ein Mist.

Ich hoff jetzt einfach mal, dass sie was aus dem letzten Physikum gelernt haben und unseres jetzt wieder besser wird!  :Smilie:  (btw. laut medilearn gabs ja ab 66% bei physik die 1  :Aufgepasst!:  , das sagt ja wohl mehr als genug ber die Schwere der Fragen  :Smilie:  )

----------


## medica2007

ja die beitrge haben mich jetzt schon etwas verunsichert..... 

da regen sich leute auf, dass sie 80% gekreuzt haben  :Oh nee...:  :Oh nee...: 

sarah meinst du das im ernst????

----------


## papiertiger

> ja die beitrge haben mich jetzt schon etwas verunsichert..... 
> 
> da regen sich leute auf, dass sie 80% gekreuzt haben 
> 
> sarah meinst du das im ernst????


Lass sie doch. Sie hat das sicher nicht geschrieben, um dich zu verunsichern. Es wre mir zumindest neu, dass in diesem Thread ausschlielich diejenigen, die ums Bestehen zittern ein Recht haben, sich mal zu beschweren.

----------


## Sarah 260189

nein, ich will ganz bestimmt niemanden verunsichern!! Sorry, wenn das irgendwie falsch rbergekommen ist!  :Grinnnss!:  

Normalerweise wre ich ja mit ber 80% auch total glcklich und wrde meine Klappe halten. Aber ich will an die Charite wechseln und da werd ich ein verdammt gutes Physikum brauchen. Das ist alles.  :Grinnnss!:  Und dann frustiert es einfach wenn man nach nem Monat Lernen nicht besser, sondern schlechter als vorher abschneidet  :hmmm...:

----------


## medica2007

ich versteh auch nicht warum sich papiertiger wie ein ganglion dazwischen geschaltet hat, als ob ich dich angegriffen htte, muss man denn immer in klammern dazu schreiben= bitte nicht falsch verstehen??.... ich finde es doch super fr dich, dass es so gut luft.
was heit hier verunsichert.... eigentlich zeigst du durch dein kreuzergebnis, dass es mglich ist, bei diesem examen gut abzuschneiden

ich hab das examen auch in 2 stunden gekreuzt und hab den ganzen tag gefastet und ich spr wie meine konzentration von minute zu minute abnimmt...nur noch 2 stunden zum fasten  :Grinnnss!: 
(man sieht, ich versuch mich selbst zu beruhigen ...)

ich wnsch dir sarah, dass es mit berlin klappt....hab zum ersten mal gehrt, dass man beim studienortwechsel die physikumsnote eine rolle spielt...hab in der vorklinik die uni gewechselt....ich rate es jedem nur es lieber nach dem physikum zu machen ...

----------


## Laelya

warum man nur an die charite will  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Mr. Moe

tag 1 f10 fertig...so schlecht liefs im nachhinein dann doch nicht aber die fragen in physik, biochemie und physio waren zum teil echt schon ein witz. auf jeden fall gut geraten, mehr wars in vielen fllen nicht. ich verstehs ja, dass ein gewisses niveau gehalten werden muss aber fragen zu stellen, die man selbst mit fundiertem wissen gar nicht lsen kann? -.-
bin echt froh, dass das nun das letzte examen vor der schriftlichen fr mich ist, man ich bekomm echt aggressionen bei diesem impp dnnsch***.

so und nu gehts lustig mit niere und elektrolythaushalt weiter, bevors dann in die 2. runde (vorfreude riesig ^^) geht.

----------


## Sarah 260189

@medica2007: ach, im Internet kommen Sachen immer anders rber  :Smilie:  Ich drck dir jedenfalls auch die Daumen. Mach heute jedenfalls nix mehr, irgendwie hab ich heute einfach keine Lust und ich glaub, viel kann ich in zwei Tagen auch nicht mehr ndern bzw. noch an Wissen in meinen Kopf pferchen.  Mal gucken, morgen vielleicht noch ein paar eklige Anatomie-Detailwissensdinger  :hmmm...: 

@laeyla: wegen Berlin ^^ nach 21 Jahren reicht mir Erlangen einfach erst mal  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## FrauHolle

mir is so unglaublich schlecht...
ich wei echt nicht wie ich das berleben soll  :kotzen:  :kotzen:

----------


## Laelya

> @laeyla: wegen Berlin ^^ nach 21 Jahren reicht mir Erlangen einfach erst mal


bin seit 5 jahren in Berlin und hab schon die nase voll *g*
 :kotzen: 

@frauHolle:
du solltest morgen echt mal ausschlafen, du brauchst ein wenig ruhe

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Kann das sein, dass BC im H08 irgendwie sch*** war?? Komm "nur" auf 77%.. obwohl ich BC eigentlich kann... tja... dafr Chemie 94%... seltsam..
Also ich kreuze bisher den 2. Tag rund 10% besser als den ersten... Ana halt.. :Love:  :Love: 
Jetz geh ich ins Bett...

----------


## jijichu

> Kann das sein, dass BC im H08 irgendwie sch*** war?? Komm "nur" auf 77%.. obwohl ich BC eigentlich kann... tja... dafr Chemie 94%... seltsam..
> Also ich kreuze bisher den 2. Tag rund 10% besser als den ersten... Ana halt..
> Jetz geh ich ins Bett...


Also ich fands damals ganz ok - viele sagen, dass das Physikum einst der leichtesten war - kann man sich drber streiten. 

Gnnt Euch auch mal ein paar Stunden Pause vor den groen 2 Tagen! 
Ihr schafft das, es wird nicht so hei gegessen wies gekocht wird...  :Meine Meinung: 
Viel Erfolg!  :Keks:

----------


## Milana

Hab gerade F10 fertig gekreuzt (in nur einer Stunde den ganzen Tag 2  :Big Grin: ) ich fand in Psycho kamen extrem viele Fragen, die man so hnlich schonmal gehabt hatte. Und ich war das erste mal tatschlich an Tag2 besser als an Tag1!

Ich schwanke immer genau zwischen zwei Noten, mal 4 Fragen drunter mal 2 drber, das ist bescheuert  :hmmm...:  Zum Bestehen reicht es, aber es wre rgerlich, wenn es an einer Frage hinge. Irgendwie kann ich nicht vergessen, dass nur das Bestehen zhlt.  :peng:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Boa, ich bin echt ziemlich am Limit irgendwie.. komme kaum aus dem Bett. Deswegen bin ich jetzt erst beim Kaffee trinken.. :Grinnnss!: 
Naja, ich dachte ich mach mal etwas langsam die nchsten 2 Tage. Jetzt will ich erst mal H08 Tag 2 machen und dann F09... mal sehen wies luft. Irgendwie hab ich, trotz guter Prozentwerte, ein mulmiges Gefhl.. und denke, dass ich es eigentlich gar nicht so gut kann und nur zufllig richtig geraten habe und so weiter- kennt ihr das? 
Wei auch gar nicht, was ich auer Kreuzen noch gro machen sollte... Physik vielleicht noch ein wenig und gestern hab ich mir nochmal etwas Neuro angesehen- Ventrikelbegrenzungen und sowas nettes.. :hmmm...: 
Wnsch euch einen guten Vorletzen Tag! 
Unglaublich - in 4 Tagen ist der erste Vormittag nach dem Physikum... kann es nicht fassen..

----------


## Laelya

kann mich heute mal gar nicht motivieren  :Frown: 
wollte oder sollte heute doch ein paar dinge zum ersten examenstag wiederholen, aber meine lust ist gen....ach was wei ich denn wo die ist  :kotzen: 

werde mir dann jetzt mal ein paar karteikarten nehmen und ansehen...ach nee erst mal einen eiskaffee mit koffein geht das besser

nchste woche ist alles vorbei *freusel*
egal wie...entweder nie wieder medizin, oder nie wieder vorklinik. na das sind doch aussichten :Wand:

----------


## Lydisch

mir gehts hnlich.. les gerade nochmal ein bisschen zu niere (im physikums-kurzlehrbuch) und wollte mich nachher vielleicht nochmal an F2009 setzen.. aber wirklich was reien kann man jetzt wohl nicht mehr..

ich wnsch allen schonmal viel erfolg !

p.s.: waren eure mndlichen prfungen schon oder kommen die noch ?

----------


## MissGarfield83

Nur 227 pts in der Generalprobe H09 argh  :Frown:  Wofr reiss ich mir eigentlich den Po auf wenn ich genausoviel ohne lernen hinbekommen htte. Muss heute noch die Komplette neuro und morgen noch psych soz und ein bissel wiederholen .. plexus, dermatome usw. ... mein schdel platzt und mag nicht mehr.

----------


## seelenkind

gaaaaaaaaanz wichtig
entspannt euch morgen am MO
was jetzt nicht drin ist..geht auch nicht mehr rein
aber entspannt rangehen (ok wei,dass es schwer ist)...ist ein echt wichtiger faktor

----------


## papiertiger

> Nur 227 pts in der Generalprobe H09 argh  Wofr reiss ich mir eigentlich den Po auf wenn ich genausoviel ohne lernen hinbekommen htte. Muss heute noch die Komplette neuro und morgen noch psych soz und ein bissel wiederholen .. plexus, dermatome usw. ... mein schdel platzt und mag nicht mehr.


Genau das frag ich mich auch.. ich hab nicht das Gefhl, mich durch das wochenlange Lernen vom Kreuzergebnis her wesentlich verbessert zu haben  :Nixweiss:   Naja.. das Kreuzen hat bald erstmal ein Ende  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Mbali

> Nur 227 pts in der Generalprobe H09 argh  Wofr reiss ich mir eigentlich den Po auf wenn ich genausoviel ohne lernen hinbekommen htte. Muss heute noch die Komplette neuro und morgen noch psych soz und ein bissel wiederholen .. plexus, dermatome usw. ... mein schdel platzt und mag nicht mehr.


Hach, ich will wirklich nicht neidisch klingen, aber warum knnen solche Worte nicht aus meinem Mund kommen???  :kotzen:

----------


## MissGarfield83

> gaaaaaaaaanz wichtig
> entspannt euch morgen am MO
> was jetzt nicht drin ist..geht auch nicht mehr rein
> aber entspannt rangehen (ok wei,dass es schwer ist)...ist ein echt wichtiger faktor


Bildchen gucken und PsychSoz KLB lesen ist doch pure entspannung  :Big Grin:

----------


## papiertiger

Ich mach es mir gerade mit dem Trepel gemtlich  :Love:   :Keks: 


aber morgen werd ich wohl wirklich nicht mehr viel machen.. ein bisschen kreuzen vielleicht, um die Zeit rumzukriegen.

----------


## Zanza

Hey ihr Lieben,
ich wollte euch schonmal ganz viel Erfolg und auch ein bisschen Glck fr eure zwei groen Tage wnschen! Ich hoffe, dass es bei allen von euch klappt und ihr euch danach ordentlich entspannen knnt!

----------


## FrauHolle

ich will da nicht hin gehen :Frown: 

das ist alles soooo viel..
ich hab angst da zu sitzen und NICHTS mehr zu wissen :Traurig:

----------


## nickl

Frau Holle, mir gehts genauso, wrde mich am liebsten drcken und jetzt wo ich noch lernen knnte, kriege ich natrlich nix gebacken :Keks: , ich drehe hier langsam durch, will gar nicht wissen wie viel ich schon vergessen habe bzw. immer bersprungen habe beim lernen :Traurig:  :Traurig:  :Traurig:  ich habe alle Fragen von 2005 an gekreuzt, habe aber keine Generalprobe gemacht, nur Fcherweise gekreuzt, mal besser mal schlechter, wei also gar nicht wo ich jetzt wirklich stehe und mchte es ehrlich gesagt nicht wissen (ist das nicht der Misserfolgsorientierte Typ :peng:  :Woow: , ok ich hre auf mit meinen schlechten Witzen) Aber Frau Holle, denk dir einfach, dass du da am Dienstag hingehst und dein Bestes gibst, ich habe auch Angst nicht zu Bestehen, aber eher, weil ich die ******* nicht nochmal lernen will, ich habe soooooowas von keine Lust mehr :Nixweiss:  :Traurig:  :Traurig:  :Traurig:  :Traurig: 

Ach ja, und ich habe natrlich gestern meine Einladung frs mndliche bekommen, was natrlich nicht zu meiner Beruhigung beigetragen hat, jaja bin mal wieder ein Glckspilz, die Prferkombi ist ja wohl uerst prickelnd....schleierhaft wie ich hier berhaupt bestehen soll, sowohl mndlich als auch schriftlich. Ich habe immer die grten Selbstzweifel, das nerv so doll und blockiert mich so.  :Frown:

----------


## FrauHolle

nickel... ich bin sooooo froh, dass es noch jemanden fast GENAUSO zu gehen scheint...
weil ich habe nur eine einzige generalprobe gekreuzt und das war F10...sonst auch NUR fcherweise...
und ich wei null wo ich stehe...
das ist doof..
ich hab angst...
und ich kann kein physik kein chemie und wenig bio.... obwohl ich zumindest bio und chemie gelernt hab...
mh... und wegen der prferkombi in der mndlichen.. is nicht so schlimm.. ehrliuch.. hatte ja schon die mndl..und absolut pech... nur bc war ok... physio und ana genau die prfer die ich nicht wollte... und wir wussten unsere prfer nichtmal vorher.... also insofern... da will einem wirklich niemand was bses... ana hat zwar meine note um eine note runtergezogen obwohls mein bestes fach normal ist... aber ist doch egal... weil bestehen ist echt gut machbar...

----------


## ChemieFreund

Ich kack so ab, hab grad F10, Tag2 gekreuzt und bin bei Anatomie bei 40% und insgesamt bei 53%.  :Traurig: 
Das geht doch so ins Auge.

Ich kanns wohl noch mit Tag 1 rausholen, aber irgendwie bin ich erstens skeptisch und zweitens hab ich mir vor einiger Zeit noch vorgestellt, etwas besseres zu schaffen, als knapp den Arsch ber die Kante zu bekommen.  :Traurig:

----------


## nickl

Ja, es beruhigt auch zu lesen, dass es dir wenigstens so geht. Ich habe extra keine Generalprobe gemacht aus mehreren Grnden
1) Wenn ich die in der letzten Woche gekreuzt htte und es nicht gut gelaufen wre, wre ich ein nervses Wrack gewesen und da es sowieso zu spt ist sich abzumelden, htte mir das nix gebracht
2) Wollte mich jetzt nicht unntig mit endlosen Generalproben auslaugen
3) Die Examina, die als letztes dran waren, sind dem neusten am ehesten, dann hab ich mir wenigstens noch ein paar Detailsachen angeeignet, die vielleicht so hnlich kommen knnten, z.B. dieses neue Nackenbild-ausgedruckt, beschriftet, vielleicht kommts ja bei uns wieder dran, wer wei...

Ja, in BC und Physio bin ich ganz ok (habe da nur schon so vieles vergessen, sodass ich nicht wei ob ich da gut Punkte kriege, besonders Physio...), Physik und Psycho sind die einzigen Fcher wo ich ziemlich gut bin, Chemie, nun *hstel* da legen wir das Deckmntelchen des Schweigens drber, hab mal mal nur durchgekreuzt, Ergebnis war -wie erwartet -alles andere als prickelnd, hab ehrlich gesagt auch keine Lust drauf mich da reinzuhngen. Bio ist mal so mal so, manchmal zu abgespaced, manchmal wieder zu einfach, total Examensabhngig <----- also keine Engerie drauf verschwenden, Anatomie ist so mein grtes Sorgenkind, ein Fass ohne Boden, ich vergesse viel zu schnell und msste eigentlich nochmal alles wiederholen :kotzen: , wenn da nicht wenigstens hnliche Basicsfragen kommen, bin ich geliefert.-.-
Bin gerade total schlecht gestimmt, keine Lust mehr zu lernen, weils eh nix bringt. Was ich heute machen werde, vielleicht hilfts dir ja, auf der CD gibts so einen Modus, wo du dir sofort die Antworten anzeigen lassen kannst, so werde ich mir Anatomie ins Kurzzeitgedchtnis "durchklicken", naja ob das was bringt, kein Plan :Traurig:

----------


## nickl

> Ich kack so ab, hab grad F10, Tag2 gekreuzt und bin bei Anatomie bei 40% und insgesamt bei 53%. 
> Das geht doch so ins Auge.
> 
> Ich kanns wohl noch mit Tag 1 rausholen, aber irgendwie bin ich erstens skeptisch und zweitens hab ich mir vor einiger Zeit noch vorgestellt, etwas besseres zu schaffen, als knapp den Arsch ber die Kante zu bekommen.


Oh je, das ist so bld, vergiss diese beschissene Generalprobe, du hast dich bestimmt an den PC gesetzt und dein Gehirn wei unterbewuss "So, das muss jetzt aber besonders gut laufen, ist ja das neuste Examen" und dann kreuzt man automatisch Sch.... Entspann dich jetzt, hast du jemand mit dem du raus kannst an die frische Luft? Dann mach das, vergiss alles erstmal fr ein paar Stunden, mir hilft immer, dass ich mir sage, dass ich mein bestes gegeben habe und nicht htte mehr lernen knnen, nun, bin aber auch gerade resigniert, weil ich das nicht nochmal durchmachen will und ich mir soooooooooooooooo wnsche, dass es klappt, aber das liegt in Gottes Hand.

----------


## nickl

Woah, ich sehe gerade, ich habe ja massig Rechtschreibfehler drin, bin nur so durch den Wind, also lest bitte grozgig darber hinweg :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ChemieFreund

> Oh je, das ist so bld, vergiss diese beschissene Generalprobe, du hast dich bestimmt an den PC gesetzt und dein Gehirn wei unterbewuss "So, das muss jetzt aber besonders gut laufen, ist ja das neuste Examen" und dann kreuzt man automatisch Sch.... Entspann dich jetzt, hast du jemand mit dem du raus kannst an die frische Luft? Dann mach das, vergiss alles erstmal fr ein paar Stunden, mir hilft immer, dass ich mir sage, dass ich mein bestes gegeben habe und nicht htte mehr lernen knnen, nun, bin aber auch gerade resigniert, weil ich das nicht nochmal durchmachen will und ich mir soooooooooooooooo wnsche, dass es klappt, aber das liegt in Gottes Hand.


Danke fr die Tipps.  :Grinnnss!: 

Andererseits knnte ich es mir nicht verzeihen, wenn ich nicht jetzt zumindest noch 2 Tage Gas gebe und zumindest die "Das bringt Punkte" im Medilearn durchlese.
Danach ist ja noch gengend Zeit und so...man vergisst direkt, wie schn das Leben ohne Examensstress ist.


Ich wrd gern mal wissen, was bei den Freaks beim IMPP im Kopf los ist. Warum meinen die eigentlich, dass ihre Prfung angemessen ist, wenn da einerseits totale Banalitten wie Topographie von den Femoralis-Leitungsbahnen (ja, genau: IVAN) gefragt werden, andererseits sone absolute Obergrtze wie "Aus welcher Aminosure erhlt der Purin(???)ring 3 C-Atome?". Das interessiert doch noch nicht mal Biokomiker selbst!  :kotzen:

----------


## nickl

Ich wei, was du meinst mit diesem ich lerne bis zum bitteren Ende, aber das wird wahrscheinlich eher nicht so frderlich sein, mach dich locker und lese meinetwegen nochmal ein paar Sachen durch, mir hilft immer gut, wenn ich mir laut sage "Du muss dir hier nix merken, aber versuche interessiert zu lesen", dann machen die Dinge pltzlich Spa (naja, etwas bertrieben, aber du wirst wissen was ich meine), habe erst vor 3 Wochen entdeckt, dass Neuro eigentlich ziemlich cool ist und eine ganz logische Kiste, habe ich ewig nicht gecheckt dieses Fach.
Ja, die Fragenschwierigkeit variiert natrlich, denn du musst dir IMMER WIEDER vor Augen halten, dass hier auch Noten verteilt werden und man die ganz fleiigen Detaillernern von den "normalen" trennen mchte, also kein Kopf machen, wenn die Basics sitzen, verschwende deine Zeit nicht mit solchen Kinkerlitzchen, die sowieso nicht nochmal gefragt werden, das kannst du ja machen, wenn du durchfllst und ein halbes Jahr Zeit hast. Man vergisst leicht, was normal ist und fngt dann an sich mit anderen zu vergleichen und zu messen <--------- ganz, ganz schlecht Ich erinnere mich dunkel, dass ich im 3. Semester 3 Monate kontinuierlich fr BC gelernt habe, ich hab-ungelogen- so jedes Buch gelesen, welches fr uns auf dem Markt ist (auer den gren Lffler, dafr aber den kleinen hihi), weil das bei uns als Killerklausur bekannt war und vor der Klausur hab ich mir trotzdem fast in die Hose gepinkelt und sogar da habe ich Zweifel gehabt, ob ihc nicht doch zu wenig getan hab,keine Ahnung, was da in meinem Kopf vorgeht. Dieses Gefhl nicht alles perfekt zu knnen, hat mich oft echt kaputt gemacht und ich versuche es abzulegen, aber es schleicht sich halt immer wieder ein und besonders jetzt habe ich supergroe Zweifel. Aber ehrlich gesagt, ich knnte die Duale Reihe, den Lffler und den Silbernagel auswendig knnen und mich dann immer noch fragen ob das reicht, echt zum kotzen...

----------


## Milana

> mir hilft immer, dass ich mir sage, dass ich mein bestes gegeben habe und nicht htte mehr lernen knnen, nun, bin aber auch gerade resigniert, weil ich das nicht nochmal durchmachen will und ich mir soooooooooooooooo wnsche, dass es klappt, aber das liegt in Gottes Hand.


Das ist glaub ich mein grtes Problem, ich WEISS dass ich noch viel mehr htte lernen knnen, weil ich immer soo viel Pause gemacht hab und unmotiviert war und keine Lust hatte und viele Dinge einfach nur lustlos berfolgen hab. Und das rgert mich voll. 

Nicht verzweifeln, damit ist auch keinem geholfen. Und am besten heute noch nutzen und morgen dann einfach entspannen und zur Ruhe kommen, frh schlafen gehen und alles machen, worauf ihr Lust habt (bei mir wird das sein: zehn kilo Schokolade essen und Nudeln und Pudding kochen usw)

Ich bin so froh, wenn es endlich vorbei ist. Leider ist danach noch mndliche, ich bin jetzt schon so unmotiviert, wie soll ich mich aufraffen und das ganze nochmal durchkauen, WILL NICHT!!! 

Ich bin so mde...  :schnarch...:

----------


## nickl

> Das ist glaub ich mein grtes Problem, ich WEISS dass ich noch viel mehr htte lernen knnen, weil ich immer soo viel Pause gemacht hab und unmotiviert war und keine Lust hatte und viele Dinge einfach nur lustlos berfolgen hab. Und das rgert mich voll. 
> 
> 
> Ich bin so mde...



1) Natrlich httest du mehr machen knnen, du httest auch nicht mehr schlafen knnen, dann httest du 24 Stunde gehabt, aber AKZEPTIERE, dass dein Gehirn auch mal eine Pause braucht, weil NIEMAND kann durchlernen, es geht einfach nicht. Hr auf dich permanent an die uneffektiven Zeit zu erinnern, in denen du nur am Schreibtisch gehangen hast, ich verwette meinen Bobbes, dass du so oft da dran warst und richtig effektiv was geschafft hast! 

Zum zweiten: Mach einen Mittagsschlaf! Ich gehe jetzt auch zu ner Freundin, kriege sonst hier einen Koller :hmmm...: 

Machts gut ihr Lieben, KOpf hoch

----------


## ohusa

> Das ist glaub ich mein grtes Problem, ich WEISS dass ich noch viel mehr htte lernen knnen, weil ich immer soo viel Pause gemacht hab und unmotiviert war und keine Lust hatte und viele Dinge einfach nur lustlos berfolgen hab. Und das rgert mich voll. 
> 
> Nicht verzweifeln, damit ist auch keinem geholfen. Und am besten heute noch nutzen und morgen dann einfach entspannen und zur Ruhe kommen, frh schlafen gehen und alles machen, worauf ihr Lust habt (bei mir wird das sein: zehn kilo Schokolade essen und Nudeln und Pudding kochen usw)
> 
> Ich bin so froh, wenn es endlich vorbei ist. Leider ist danach noch mndliche, ich bin jetzt schon so unmotiviert, wie soll ich mich aufraffen und das ganze nochmal durchkauen, WILL NICHT!!! 
> 
> Ich bin so mde...


Genauso geht es mir auch - natrlich htte ich mehr machen knnen, natrlich htte ich nicht dauernd ER anschauen mssen, ich htte auch wirklich meine 6 Stunden kontinuierlich am Tag lernen knnen. Aber nein, nicht mal das hab ich gemacht. Aber es wird trotzdem reichen! Es wird vllt ne 4 rauskommen, das wre natrlich nicht das bersuperdolle Ergebnis, aber eigentlich doch schon - das bedeutet nmlich ncihts anderes, als dass ich den ganzen Kack nicht nochmal lernen muss! Und das ist doch schon mal ne Menge wert!

Edit: ich hab grad meine Generalprobe Nummer 2 fertig gekreuzt (F10) und habe es das erste Mal geschafft, an beiden Tagen genau (!!) die gleiche Punktzahl zu haben  :Smilie: . Und das auch noch so, dass ne 3 rausgekommen wre - das Leben ist vllt doch schn...;)

----------


## Milana

> Genauso geht es mir auch - natrlich htte ich mehr machen knnen, natrlich htte ich nicht dauernd ER anschauen mssen, ich htte auch wirklich meine 6 Stunden kontinuierlich am Tag lernen knnen.


Allerliebsten Dank fr das Aufmuntern und die ehrlichen Worte, manchmal dreht man doch ein bisschen durch. 
Ich habe 4 Staffeln Grey's Anatomy geschaut in meiner Lernzeit  :Blush:

----------


## jijichu

> Allerliebsten Dank fr das Aufmuntern und die ehrlichen Worte, manchmal dreht man doch ein bisschen durch. 
> Ich habe 4 Staffeln Grey's Anatomy geschaut in meiner Lernzeit


Na, dass hat doch auch ab und zu medizinische Inhalte - zumind. so viel, dass einige deswegen Medizin studieren  :peng: 

Macht Euch wirklich nicht zu viele Sorgen; es luft meistens bei den Proben schlechter als dann tatschlich im Examen. Wie jemand anderes hier schon einmal erwhnt hat: es ist ein groer Unterschied, ob Du am PC kreuzt oder auf Papier - bei letzterem notierst Du Dir Sachen, unterstreichst Dir wichtige Informationen etc. 

Mir hat einer der besten Profs alles Zeiten ( :Love:  ) mal folgendes gesagt: Vor einer Klausur ab 18:00 abends nichts mehr lernen, ein Glas Rotwein abends trinken, und mit Lachs am nchsten Morgen frhstcken. 10 Minuten vor der Klausur nochmal eine Banane futtern und - nichts umkreuzen, auer man hat neue Informationen gelesen, die man vorher berlesen hatte! 

Ich hab damals denkbar wenig gemacht - hab bestanden aber meinen Fhigkeiten auch nicht entsprechend. Ich hatte nach meinem vollgepackten Semester keinen Bock mehr und war extrem gefrustet - htte ich trotzdem meine 10h/Tag 8 Wochen durchgelernt htte ich mich wahrscheinlich 2 Tage vor dem Physikum einweisen lassen... 

IHR SCHAFFT DAS!  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## gabe

Viel Erfolg, ist alles keine Zauberei.

----------


## Lizard

> Edit: ich hab grad meine Generalprobe Nummer 2 fertig gekreuzt (F10) und habe es das erste Mal geschafft, an beiden Tagen genau (!!) die gleiche Punktzahl zu haben .


Hehe, ich habe F10 auch an beiden Tagen die gleiche Punktzahl gehabt,allerdings hats bei mir gezhlt ;)

Ich drcke allen die nchste Woche das Physikum schreiben die Daumen!

Danach knnt ihr  ::-dance:  :Party:

----------


## Mr. Moe

ausser man hat danach noch mndliches :/

----------


## Lizard

N, bei uns gab es nach dem Schriftlichen ne ordentliche Party, welche auch gut besucht war. Danach hatte ich genau 2 Wochen frs Mndliche.

Alles machbar  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## radiradi

so, hab jetzt auch f10 fertig. mal sehen, ob die werten autoren der physik-fragen ihren frust dieses mal an jemand anderem auslassen. 
jetzt wird gechillt und tee getrunken!

----------


## ernieundbert123

So, gerade die Bcher weggepackt, was jetzt nicht drin ist, kommt auch nicht mehr rein ins Hirn. Habe nur mittelmig bis schlecht gekreuzt bisher - aber das wird schon irgendwie.

Ich wnsche uns allen viel Erfolg  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## runderling

Ich drcke allen, die jetzt zur schriftlichen Prfung antreten, ganz doll die Daumen und die dicken Zehen, wnsche euch einfach Erleuchtung und dazu bitte auch noch das richtige Quentchen Glck!!!

Ihr packt das schon, nur Mut! ::-winky:

----------


## Milana

Ohjeohjeohjeohje.
Ich hab das Gefhl, ich hab alles vergessen. Ich hab gestern versucht noch ein bisschen zu kreuzen. Aber ich wei die einfachsten Dinge nicht mehr. 
Und jetzt bin ich total neben der Spur. 
Ich hab angst vor einem Blackout. Wie ist es nur passiert, dass das MORGEN ist?!  :Oh nee...:

----------


## ohusa

Dafr ist es dann endlich (!!) vorbei. Ja, ich muss auch noch ins mndliche, aber 2/3 sind dann schonmal rum und es gibt doch fast nichts schneres, oder? Wolltest du gerne noch lnger so weiter machen? Ich nicht - mir reichts - ich bin froh, wenns endlich vorbei ist :Meine Meinung: !

----------


## nickl

Hey ihr Lieben,
ich wnsche euch auch heute alle ganz viel Erfolg und hoffe, dass wir alle bestehen. Bin total mde irgendwie, weil ich nicht einschlafen konnte und Megabauchschmerzen hatte :Oh nee...: , hab mich ewig hin-und hergewlzt. Ich werde es wahrscheinlich nicht lassen knnen und ein Bissel Physio wiederholen, danach einkaufen fr morgen :Woow:  und den Saustall (meine Wohnung :peng: ) auf Vordermann bringen. Ich habe mir sogar berlegt zur Apobank zu tingeln und da mein Konto aufzumachen, bin mit meiner Bank nicht so zufrieden. Sonst ist alles ganz normal, etwas Angst habe ich noch, aber das ist bis morgen verflogen, ich merke ja jetzt schon, dass eine gewisse Geichgltigkeit bei mir eingetreten ist hihi.

@Laeyla: Ich drcke dir ganz besonders feste die Dumchen, lass mal was von dir hren.  :Loove:

----------


## MissGarfield83

Uaaaaaaaah ... wir werden alle sterben !!!!!! Uaaaaaaah!!!!

Nachdem es mal an der Zeit war schreiend im Kreis zu laufen drcke ich euch allen hier die Dumchens - wir schaffen das. Andere vor uns haben das geschafft, andere nach uns werden das ... 

Ich werde jetzt gleich erstmal 200km ber die Autobahn nach Frankfurt schsseln und mich wieder huslich einrichten ... danach bleibt noch was psych soz und Bildchen schauen und mir alles fr morgen herauslegen  :Smilie: 

Heute mal frh ins Bettchen ...

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

Wir werden alle danach wiedergeboren! egal wie es ausgeht, es ist frs erste rum!
Ich drck allen die Daumen, besonders laeyla

----------


## Laelya

Habe ich meinen Namen gehrt?

Ich war gestern nicht wirklich in der Lage online zu kommen. Meine Nervositt hat sich in akute belkeit umgeschlagen und mein Verlobter hat den ganzen Tag damit verbracht mich auf andere Gedanken zu bringen....
war sehr anstrengend, und das nur, weil ich mir Physio geschnappt habe und zwei aufgaben nicht konnte, die ich sonst immer konnte :Traurig: 

Hab mir dann einfach BC genommen und das gelesen und heute mach ich ganz ruhig physio und physik (mir ist gestern aufgefallen wie viele formeln ich vergessen habe)

Meine Angst ist phnomenal, wollte dann mit meiner Mum darber sprechen, was wir machen wenn ich am Mittwoch wei das ich geext wre. Darauf hin kam nur "darber brauchen wir eh nicht reden, da du das ding schaukeln wirst" oh man, alle sind zuversichtlich und ich kriech vor angst auf dem Boden....hab seine Nervositt selten gesphrt. wundere mich, dass ich berhaupt noch schlafen kann.

hab beim kreuzen nur noch das gefhl ich rate, scheint alles so weit weg zu sein :kotzen: 

Ich will hier aber auch nicht rumjammer, ich kann es jetzt eh nciht mehr ndern. Ich werde jetzt die paar KArteikarten von Physio und Physik durchgehen, werde mir noch ein paar Physik aufgaben anschauen (das bringt bei mir am meisten) und ein paar strukturformeln die ich immer wieder durcheinander bringe.

Dann noch pyrimidin und purinstoffwechsel und dann ist gut.
Gestern abend seit 10 wochen das erste mal wieder den fernserh angemacht und ich habe mich einen moment so gefhlt als wre es eine normale woche.

Ich werde morgen abend nicht hier reinschauen, bitte versteht das, aber die letzten tage habe mich hier schon fertig gemacht.
da ich meine punkte am ersten tag nicht eingeben werde (da ich sonst am zweiten tag nicht in der lage bin zu kreuzen) will ich auch keine diskussionen ber irgendwelche fragen lesen.

ich werde am mittwoch abend (relativ spt) wenn ich erfahre, dass alles ausgewertet wurde online kommen und meine Antworten eintippen, und dann wei ich bescheid und ihr auch.

Egal wie es gelaufen ist, ich werde es hier posten :peng: 

Obwohl ich momentan nur noch davon ausgehe, dass ich durchfalle und mein Medizinstudium an den Nagel hngen kann.
Vorbei der Traum von der Ansthesie  :Keks: 

Ich wnsche euch einen ruhigen und stressfreien letzten tag vor dem examen und in den nchsten beiden tagen viel konzentration und kraft.

Vielen dank fr die letzten wochen, ich wnsche euch allen ein Bestehen.....
Wir hren uns am mittwoch abend

eure *verzweifelte* Laelya

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@Laelya- Ich drck dir ganz ganz fest die Daumen!! Viel Erfolg und Glck fr die nchsten 2Tage.

----------


## Mustang

So jetzt isit es soweit!
Wnsche allen die kommenden 2 Tage viel Erfolg!
Ich will eigentlich nicht die Ergebnisse von dem 1 Tag gleich wissen aber ich wei eh das ich trotzdem nachschauen werde weil ich es nicht abwarten kann.

Und stresst euch heute nicht mehr so! ich werf noch mal einen Blick auf mein BC Poster von Medilearn und das wars dann auch alles andere macht mich glaube ich nur noch durcheinander  :Big Grin:

----------


## tortet

So Ihr Lieben,

stret Euch heute nicht mehr zu sehr, morgen und bermorgen wird noch anstrengend genug!

Es ist alles machbar, also keine Panik!

IHR SCHAFFT DAS!!!

@Laelya: sehr vernnftig, dass Du morgen abend nicht Deine Fragen eingibst - und sowas wie im letzten Jahr will ich hier am ersten Tag nicht nochmal lesen. Es ist erst vorbei, wenn es vorbei ist! :Friedenstaube:  Konzentriere Dich, dann wird das auch!

----------


## HosHa

ich meine,wer wenn nicht laeyla sollte bestehen ? 

wenn man sich so rangesetzt hat inkl. medi learn kurs, dann sollte das ja wohl machbar sein, sonst wrde mich das doch sehr an dieser prfung zweifeln lassen....

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Obwohl ich momentan nur noch davon ausgehe, dass ich durchfalle und mein Medizinstudium an den Nagel hngen kann.
> Vorbei der Traum von der Ansthesie


*Anlauf nehmen* und AAAAARRRRRRRSCCCHHHTRITT, das wird schon, du bist optimal vorbereitet und wirst in den nchsten 2 Tagen in Ruhe das Physikum hinter dich bringen und sicher bestehen.Ich drck dir die Daumen, aber nur fr eine bessere Note!

----------


## tortet

*Extra dicke Stiefel anzieh und auch mittret*

----------


## Stromer

@Laelya: Ist sie des Wahnsinns?! Natrlich wirste bestehen, mit irgendetwas Gutem sogar  :Meine Meinung: 

*Euch anderen natrlich auch einen groen Haufen Erfolg und Glck dazu.*

Ich habe die letzten 5 Tage mit einer Grippe zugebracht. So eine wo nix mehr geht. Bin noch angeschlagen, kann aber wieder etwas machen. Habe eine Krankschreibung bis Ende der Woche. Werde morgen aber trotzdem gehen. Wochen des Kampfes gegen das Vergessen kann ich nicht nutzlos verklingen lassen. :Grinnnss!: 

Werde ja sehen, was so wird. Aber es wird schwierig. Htte doch etwas Physik und Chemie anschauen sollen :Keks: 

Nun ists zu spt.

liebe Grsse

----------


## FrauHolle

na bombastisch...
bin mich wirklich wieder nur am bergeben...
und ich hab viel zu wenig gelernt :Oh nee...: 
ich will dass es vorbei ist...

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

Mdels, mir gehts auch nicht gut, ABER, es wird erst gek*** und gejammert ,wenns vorbei ist u. sch**** gelaufen, vorher gilt das Hoffnungsprinzip!
Ich sag tsch, werd ab heute bis nach meinem Physikum nicht mehr reinschauen!

----------


## Sarah 260189

Hey, vielleicht wirds alles gar nicht so schlimm!  :Grinnnss!:  Grade wenn das letztes Mal in z.B. Physik so schwer gewesen ist, sind die Chancen eigentlich recht gut, dass sie es diesmal wieder leichter machen. War jedenfalls beim Abi damals so ne Beobachtung, die schwereren und die leichtern haben sich in etwa abgewechselt. (Macht ja auch Sinn: wenn letztes mal der Durchschnitt knapp 40% hatte, dann waren die Aufgaben zu schwer. Ergo machen sie sie jetzt vielleicht wieder leichter *hoff*)

Ich drck' euch jedenfalls auch allen ganz doll die Daumen!

----------


## Laelya

> *Anlauf nehmen* und AAAAARRRRRRRSCCCHHHTRITT, das wird schon, du bist optimal vorbereitet und wirst in den nchsten 2 Tagen in Ruhe das Physikum hinter dich bringen und sicher bestehen.Ich drck dir die Daumen, aber nur fr eine bessere Note!


ich danke, das war bitter ntig.
Ich werde nun fr heute aufhren mir noch irgendas anzusehen, bestell mir nun ne pizza und werde meinen verlobten ntigen mich zu massieren  :Loove: 

werde mich aufs sofa packen und eine dvd reinlegen, alles andere macht mich nur verrckt.

hier regnet es in strmen und das soll die ganze woche so weiter gehen. genau das hatte ich mir gewnscht, da die hitze nicht gut fr meinen kopf ist.

ich danke nochmals fr die arschtritte....die helfen wirklich :peng: 

wir hren uns am mittwoch abend mit einem lcheln auf den lippen
mein verlobter hat gerade sein neues iphone verwettet  :Woow: 
er ist fest davon berzeugt das ich bestehe

dem schliee ich mich jetzt an, denn nichts ist besser als selbstwirksamkeit hehe

@stromer:
tut mir leid fr dich mit der grippe, so ein schmarn aber auch....finde ich dennoch toll dass du hingehen wirst, so war wenigstens nicht alles umsonst *knuddel*

----------


## 13la

@stromer: Ich kann dich beruhigen, ein Bekannter von mir ist zum F10 mit 39,5 C und vollgepumpt mit paracetamol zum Physikum angetreten, is "leider" auch nur ne gute 2 geworden... Also Kopf hoch und ran an den Schei! Und Physik und Chemie hab ich mir auch nicht angeschaut, ist trotzdem gut gelaufen. Viel Glck euch Allen!!! Daumen sind gedrckt!

----------


## Stromer

Wenn er sagen wrde: es ist ne gute zwei geworden, WEIL er so krank war. DAS wre coooool. So muss ich leider davon ausgehen, dass er ne Leuchte ist und dementsprechend knnte ich dann dieses Ergebnis nicht auf mich beziehen :Grinnnss!: 

Aber ist doch klar: ich muss kucken, was da abgeht, also komm ich auch.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Aber ist doch klar: ich muss kucken, was da abgeht, also komm ich auch.


Was soll da abgehen? Du machst 320 kleine Kreuze auf einem Bogen und bist so gut wie in der Klinik  :hmmm...:

----------


## Trianna

Ganz viel Erfolg euch : )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


Ich fiebere mit  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## seelenkind

ganz viel glck euch allen...dass am mi die korken knallen :Top: wird schon

----------


## Muschen

Ich wnsche Euch auch ganz viel Glck, die ntige Ruhe und Konzentration - und immer das richtige Bauchgefhl  :hmmm...: 

 Alles wird gut  :Top: 

@Laelya: Die Daumen sind fest gedrckt! Ich finde es ganz toll, wie Du Dich hier tapfer durchgeschlagen hast. Es klappt dieses Mal!!!

----------


## nickl

> Was soll da abgehen? Du machst 320 kleine Kreuze auf einem Bogen und bist so gut wie in der Klinik


Das klingt ja schon fast zu trivial :Grinnnss!: 

@Frau Holle: Mach dich nicht verrckt, hr auf zu kotzen, bei mir wird das auch morgen wahrscheinlich ein buntes Raten, bin in einer resignierten Stimmung und auch 0 aufgeregt, naja, noch ein kleines Bauchkribeln ist geblieben, aber mehr nicht.

----------


## Laelya

> Das klingt ja schon fast zu trivial



dazu ein kurzer exkurs, ehe ich mich wieder aufs sofa packe.
Keine Ahnung ob ich das gerade richtig in erinnerung habe, aber ich meine mich daran zu erinnern, es am ersten kurstag gehrt zu haben:

Man hat Affen vor ein Physikum gesetzt und sie kreuzen lassen, also wahllos entscheiden zwischen den 5 Antworten.

Sie haben bestanden  :Woow: 

was sagt uns dass ber die IMPP-Leutchen und uns?????
denkt mal drber nach :hmmm...:

----------


## lottisworld

So liebe Mitstreiter, ich geh jetzt in die Heier.
Ich wnsche uns allen Morgen und bermorgen das glckliche Hndchen, damit endlich das in Erfllung geht, worauf wir so lange gefiebert, gehofft und geflucht haben!
Alles wird gut , toi toi toi!
 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Mbali

Ich finde das zeigt, dass Tiere doch die besseren Menschen sind.  :hmmm...: 

So, nach der Dusch ist meine Panik jetzt wieder ein Stckl zurck gegangen.
Kommt aber bestimmt gleich wieder^^

Ich hoffe einfach, dass wir das morgen alle reien und hey, man muss ja nicht alles wissen, man muss nur gut raten ;)

----------


## Stromer

Ich gehe nun ebenfalls zu Bette die Damen und Herren. Wnsche euch eine erholsame Nacht und morgen beste Ergebnisse.

 :Friedenstaube:

----------


## tortet

> Man hat Affen vor ein Physikum gesetzt und sie kreuzen lassen, also wahllos entscheiden zwischen den 5 Antworten.
> Sie haben bestanden


Knnte man dieses Phnomen nicht nutzen, um Abhilfe beim rztemangel zu schaffen?  :Grinnnss!:  Die knnen dann den Nachtdienst bernehmen....  :Top: 

So, Wecker gestellt, schlaft gut und morgen dann frisch ans Werk! Daumen sind gedrckt.

----------


## thinker

Ich wnsche euch allen alles Gute und viel Erfolg!!!

----------


## Cuba_libre

Auch von mir:

Viel Erfolg, Knnen und eine Portion Glck an alle Physikanten  ::-winky:

----------


## herbert

VIEL GLCL UND ERFOLG FR MORGEN!!! hatte vor einem jahr physikum und kann mich sehr gut in eure lage versetzen. die tage gehen aber auch vorber und im nachhinein ist alles halb so schlimm. bei all dem gekreuze morgen, denkt ans pausen machen!

also, ich wnsche eine grbel-freie nacht!
herbert

----------


## FM4

Viel Glck an alle Kreuzritter, die morgen in die Schlacht ziehen!  

 :Top:

----------


## pottmed

Auch von mir viel Glck ! Alles wird gut  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ui, ihr seid ja alle lieb,... Dankeschn frs Daumendrcken!  :Grinnnss!: 
Ich geh jetzt auch ins Bett - in weniger als 48 h ist es rum..  :Woow: 
Viel Erfolg und Glck meinen Mitstreitern fr die nchsten 2 Tage!!

----------


## MissGarfield83

ARgh - wenns hochkommt hab ich heute Nacht ne Stunde geschlafen ...  :Oh nee...:  :Wand:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

oje, das ist Mist...  :grrrr....:  
Icxh drck die Daumen, dass alles gut geht heute!

----------


## ohusa

Das klappt trotzdem :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  Es werden nmlich eh nur einfache Fragen kommen, die wir entweder schon kennen, oder die man sich leicht herleiten kann  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## epeline

ich drcke immernoch  :Big Grin:

----------


## ChemieFreund

Also ich fands vergleichsweise einfach, aber warten wirs mal ab.  ::-angel: 

also, fr mich kommt morgen noch mit Anatomie der groe Kampf.  ::-oopss:

----------


## Sarah 260189

sagt mal, hat einer von euch schon seine Ergebnisse in die Medi-Learn-Examensauswertung eingetragen? Weil ich schaffs irgendwie nicht, da einzuloggen. Angeblich sind es ja die selben Login-Daten wie beim Forum (wo das Einloggen wie man sieht ja funktioniert!) Help!  :Smilie:

----------


## Thomas_Neumann

Bei mir klappt's. Versuch's mal jetzt.

----------


## Sarah 260189

ah, super jetzt geht's bei mir auch! Da war ich wohl einfach zu schnell  :Grinnnss!:  Dann tipp ich gleich mal los

----------


## mcr13

Kann es sein, dass es, was die statistische Auswertung angeht,  noch einw enig hakt? 

Lsungen, die eindeutig richtig sind und die ich auch so gekreuzt habe, sind angeblich falsch. Teilweise haben da 80% etwas anderes gekreuzt, obwohl Lehrbcher das komplette Gegenteil sagen.

Bin grade sehr verwirrt.

Z.B. Frage 72 der Gruppe B: Bewirkt Histamin nicht eine erhhte Endothelpermeabilitt? Oder irre ich da komplett?

----------


## thinker

Also fr mich wars das mit Medizin: Anatomie zwar knapp an ner 2 vorbei, aber Physio mit 3 Pkt. nicht bestanden...

adios

----------


## epeline

> Also fr mich wars das mit Medizin: Anatomie zwar knapp an ner 2 vorbei, aber Physio mit 3 Pkt. nicht bestanden...
> 
> adios


versteh ich jetzt nicht
anatomie ist doch erst morgen, und einzelnoten gibts doch im physikum nicht....  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Unregistriert

> Kann es sein, dass es, was die statistische Auswertung angeht,  noch einw enig hakt? 
> 
> Lsungen, die eindeutig richtig sind und die ich auch so gekreuzt habe, sind angeblich falsch. Teilweise haben da 80% etwas anderes gekreuzt, obwohl Lehrbcher das komplette Gegenteil sagen.
> 
> Bin grade sehr verwirrt.
> 
> Z.B. Frage 72 der Gruppe B: Bewirkt Histamin nicht eine erhhte Endothelpermeabilitt? Oder irre ich da komplett?



also ich hab eben nen mega-schock bekommen, weil mir so ein hundsmiserables ergebnis angezeigt wurde... aber ich glaub, das ist einfach noch nicht mit dem heutigen physikum aktualisiert!!

wenn man auf die unterstrichenen (=im forum diskutierten) fragennummern klickt, kommt man in forumsdiskusssionen vom mrz, wo ganz andere aufgaben diskutiert werden...

auch fragen, die eindeutig richtig sind, z.b. wie chinon aussieht oder IgA im Bronchialsekret, stimmen in der momentanen statistischen bersicht einfach nicht....

also mal abwarten :/

----------


## Unregistriert

Ist mir auch passiert. da habt ihr wohl das falsche Examen ausgewhlt (F10) ;)

----------


## seelenkind

habt ihr eure richtige gruppe und das richtige examen eingegebeb????

----------


## mcr13

Habe Physikum F10 Tag1 eingegeben... War das falsch?  :Hh?:

----------


## pottmed

ist doch H10  :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## thinker

> versteh ich jetzt nicht
> anatomie ist doch erst morgen, und einzelnoten gibts doch im physikum nicht....


Modellstudiengang Kln

----------


## Mbali

> Also fr mich wars das mit Medizin: Anatomie zwar knapp an ner 2 vorbei, aber Physio mit 3 Pkt. nicht bestanden...
> 
> adios


Oh man, das kann doch nicht sein!!!  :Oh nee...: 
Gibt es nicht noch irgendein Schlupfloch fr dich?

Das tut mir echt Leid! :'(

----------


## Unregistriert

Gruppe A Aufgabe 6, Gruppe B Aufgabe 45: Msste das Ergebnis der Aufgabe mit dem Gesamtleitwert nicht 0,4 mS statt 2,5 mS sein. Wenn man die Kehrwerte der Einzelleitwerte (also die Widerstnde addiert) kommt man auf 2500, der Kehrwert davon ist 1/2500 = 0,4

----------


## Unregistriert

aber es ist doch Serienschaltung...also msste man es eigentlich nur addieren 
zudem kommt das die antwort ja in Sievert bleiben sollte also auch kein Kehrwert

finde also das die Mehrheit mit 4 Sievert recht haben msste? or am i falsch?

----------


## Maria_bu

meinst du die Aufgabe 8 vielleicht?ich bin ebenfalls auf das Ergebnis gekommen....

----------


## paul_bommel

oh man..jetzt wei ich was alle mit solarium-aufgabe meinten..hab die glatt bersehen :S obwohl ich nochmal geschaut habe, dass ich keine aufgabe ausgelassen hab...fuck ey, ich hoff ich bin beim antwort markieren bei den folgeaufgaben nich verrutscht oder so :S

----------


## Moxos

Es ist doch eine Reihenschaltung! 
Widerstnde werden addiert, bei Leitwerten wird der Kehrwert addiert.

----------


## Unregistriert

Gruppe A Aufgabe 8: Bei Serienschaltung (wie in der Aufgabe) addiert man einfach die Widerstnde. Bei einer Parallelschaltung knnte man einfach die Leitwerte addieren.

----------


## Unregistriert

<- Tafel Schoki braucht... hab so viele Fehler gemacht bei Fragen, die ich eigentlich wusste...  :Frown:

----------


## Unregistriert

ah no!!! und ich dachte noch das ist zu einfach  :Smilie: 

sorry

und @Physik: Du kannst mich mal! =)

----------


## Unregistriert

Medilearn gibt aber aber 2,5mS an, ich hab keine Ahnung wie man sich da hinrechnen soll.

----------


## goeme

Hallo liebe Examenskadidaten,

zur Diskussion von Einzelfragen bitten wir euch, zu jeder Frage die ihr diskutieren wollt ein eigenes Thema zu erffnen.

Bitte Gruppe, Aufgabe, Tag und Stichwort ins Betreff (Tag 1 - A67/B100 - Gerinnung)

Viel Erfolg beim Auswerten!

Euer Medi-Learn Team

----------


## Unregistriert

Denke auch dass das 0,4 ist

1 S = Ohm^-1

2/2 + 1/2 + 2/2 = 5/2

Wieder umdrehen -> 2/5 = 0,4 S

----------


## Zanza

thinker, das tut mir wirklich Leid fr dich! Gibts nicht wenigstens noch sowas wie eine Einsicht, wo man sich das ganze nochmal anschaun und vielleicht doch noch ein paar Pnktchen rausholen kann?

----------


## mcr13

Kann man eigentlich, sollte sich der heutige Trend auch morgen fortsetzen, heute Abend schon auf eine etwaige Bestehensgrenze schlieen?

----------


## Unregistriert

hab auch 0,4 und nach allen Quellen msste diese Formel und diese Rechnung richtig sein (s.o.)

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Also fr mich wars das mit Medizin: Anatomie zwar knapp an ner 2 vorbei, aber Physio mit 3 Pkt. nicht bestanden...
> 
> adios


Ist das denn schon ganz sicher?? Kann man nichts mehr machen?

----------


## thinker

Gibt es sowas wie eine Einsicht beim normalen Physikum ?  :Nixweiss: 

Es ist ja MultipleChoice. Also nur richtig oder falsch, oder ?! Und da es per PC ausgewertet wird kann da ja nicht viel falsch gelaufen sein...hmm

----------


## Stromer

Beantrage ne Einsicht. Einen regulren Termin dafr gibt es nicht, soweit ich wei. Und ansonsten: tut mir wirklich leid, falls es das gewesen sein sollte.

Den anderen hier: mensch, ihr macht einen neugierig! Aber ich bleibe standhaft und gebe nix ein.

----------


## ohusa

Ich muss mich auch stark zurckhalten, dass ich meine Ergebnisse noch nicht eintrage. Aber ich habe mir vorgneommen das morgen biedes zusammen zu machen, damit ich mich heute noch nicht verrckt machen kann.

Es reicht schon, dass ich dank des Extra Threads jezt wei, dass ich die Elektro Aufgabe da falsch gemacht hab. Und ich hatte mich schon gewundert, ob es wirklich so einfach sein kann....nein ::-oopss:  -htte ich mir ja fast denken knnen

----------


## catgamer

Also ist die richtige Antwort beim Leitwert nun 2/5 oder 4??

----------


## Unregistriert

0,4 ist richtig.

----------


## catgamer

Juhu, dann hab ich es mir doch richtig gedacht  auch ohne die Formel zu kennen  :Top:

----------


## agathe

thinker:

die Prfung in Kln kann man doch 2x wiederholen, oder?

----------


## Unregistriert

Version B, Frage 125 (Compliance der Lunge) ist laut Medi-Learn C richtig. Ich hatte E angekreuzt und gerade mal kurz recherchiert. Laut Silbernagel bedeutet eine Verminderung der elastischen Rckstellkrfte eine Erhhung der Compliance (Aufl. 5 S. 267 unten links).

"Derartige Verminderung
der elastischen Retraktion (Zunahme von CL) findet man
beim Lungenemphysem, bei dem es aus unterschiedlichen
Grnden zu einer berblhung der Lunge mit
Schwund von Gewebe in den peripheren Lungenabschnitten
kommt."

Beste Gre

----------


## catgamer

Wisst ihr, was bei dieser Massenabsorptionskoeffizientenfrage richtig ist, ich hab da nur ins Blaue hinein geraten.

----------


## goeme

Hallo liebe Examenskadidaten,

zur Diskussion von Einzelfragen bitten wir euch, zu jeder Frage die ihr diskutieren wollt ein eigenes Thema zu erffnen, dies soll euch erleichtern schon diskutierte Fragen einfacher zu finden!

Bitte Gruppe, Aufgabe, Tag und Stichwort ins Betreff (Tag 1 - A67/B100 - Gerinnung)

Viel Erfolg beim Auswerten!

Euer Medi-Learn Team

----------


## Stromer

@catgamer:
ich habe e-zahl auenschale
knnte aber auch noch die ordnungszahl sein, weil das ja die Protonenzahl ist und Masse ausmacht

----------


## Unregistriert

Die Nukleonenzahl ist als Massenzahl definiert, daher dachte ich dass diese Einfluss auf den Koeffizienten hat?

----------


## catgamer

Hatte ich auch gedacht.

----------


## Stromer

Da habt ihr natrlich Recht. Dummer Denkfehler von mir. Die Neutronen haben ja auch ne Masse.

----------


## catgamer

Genau deshalb Stromer, die Neutronen wiegen ja auch was, aber ich wei nicht, ob das daher richtig ist oder dennoch die Ordnungszahl

----------


## lottisworld

...hab auch die Nucleonen, ist aber wohl nicht richtig... :Hh?:

----------


## catgamer

Scheint leider so zu sein. :Traurig:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ich bin irgendwie gerade paranoid und frage mich pltzlich ob ich eventuell auf dem Antwortbogen eine Nummer eingekringelt habe (hab mir die Aufgaben , die ich nicht wute erstmal eingekringelt... :Grinnnss!: ... hab den Lsungsbogen vor Abgabe aber nochmal durchgesehen und mindestens die Hlfte der bertragungen auf Richtigkeit berprft...und Kringel ausradiert..
Meint ihr es wre ein Problem, wenn aus Versehen ein Kringel mit auf dem Bogen wre?  :Nixweiss:

----------


## catgamer

Normalerweise sollte nichts passieren, aber beim IMPP wei man ja nie so genau.

----------


## goeme

Hey Miss,

schlimmstenfalls kann dein Computerbogen vom Scanner nicht gelesen werden und wird von Hand ausgezhlt. Solang eindeutig nur ein Strich in der Reihe ist alles blande  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ok, dann bin ich beruhigt... die Aufgabe war eh falsch insofern isses wurscht ob sie gewertet werden kann.. Ich hatte nur gerade Panik, dass der ganze Bogen als ungltig gewertet wird oder so...  :Woow:

----------


## catgamer

Mal was anderes, wie wrdet ihr denn den 1.Tag heut einschtzen, eher leichter oder so in der Mitte oder schwerer?

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ich fand es nicht leicht heute.. war sehr Physiklastig... und auch Chemie und Physio fand ich nicht einfach...hoffe morgen wirds besser..

----------


## MissGarfield83

@ catgamer : Ich hatte heute eher das Gefhl grtenteils nur zu raten ... anscheinend aber erstaunlich gut  ::-dance:  :Nixweiss:

----------


## catgamer

Mir ging es zum teil genauso und jetzt sehe ich gerade , wo ich so stehe, wenn ich keine bertragungsfehler gemacht hab.

Hoffentlich stehen bald die letzten Ergebnisse da, ich will auch noch Fuball schauen.

----------


## Adrenalino

Hatte sogar eher den Eindruck, dass Physik + Chemie einfacher war - und bei den groen Fchern wrd ich sagen, dass es einige einfache Fragen gab, dafr einige, die es echt in sich hatten, sodass alles zusammen recht "durchschnittlich" verlaufen ist. 
Also z.bsp. Tag1 von F10 fand ich schlimmer; aber es gab auch sicher schon einfachere.. 
Hoffen wir, dass es morgen gut luft! 
Dann ist nmlich..    ::-dance:  ::-dance:

----------


## catgamer

Hoffen wir es mal, adrenalino.

So, jetzt stehen ja auch die endgltigen Ergebnisse fest von den Medilearn-Lsungen.

----------


## HosHa

au mann physik und chemie haben mich runtergezogen, das reine gerate...
habe nur  48 % heute , meint ihr es gibt noch hoffnung insgesamt zu bestehen?
hatte totales blackout shit

----------


## papiertiger

> au mann physik und chemie haben mich runtergezogen, das reine gerate...
> habe nur  48 % heute , meint ihr es gibt noch hoffnung insgesamt zu bestehen?
> hatte totales blackout shit


Noch ist es nicht vorbei. Morgen nochmal alles geben! *daumendrck*

----------


## mcr13

Was denkt ihr, wieviele Punkte mindestens zum Bestehen ntig sein werden? Oder lsst sich das nach dem ersten Tag noch nicht abschtzen?

----------


## HosHa

schwer zu sagen....klar 192 ist immer die sicherste variante, letztes  mal lag sie bei 184, ich denke auch so um den dreh, wenn wir pech haben eher hher  :Traurig:

----------


## Stromer

@mcr13: Das kann man nicht abschtzen. Wre hochspekulativ mit dementsprechend hohem Risiko daneben zu liegen  :hmmm...:

----------


## Unregistriert

Sagt mal kann man irgendwo den Durchschnitt der erreichten Prozentzahl sehen von allen die ihre Ergebnisse heute bei medilearn eingetragen haben?
Ich habe das Gefhl, dass es dieses Jahr recht gut ausfallen wird...

----------


## Unregistriert

Ja, ich glaub auch, dass es leichter war..

----------


## FrauHolle

findet ihr echt dass es einfacher war?
also ich kenn sehr viele die probleme haben/ hatten,....
sehr viele
aber is je eh immer subjektiv

und ich hab natrlich nachgeschaut :kotzen: 
war ja klar...
jetzt hab ich angst dass es morgen super schwer wird

----------


## Mbali

Ich fand es waren heute ziemlich wenige Fragen zu Neuro/Hirn/ihrwisstschonwas dran... Hoffentlich will das gute impp das morgen nicht aufholen  :dagegen:

----------


## Stromer

Ich habe bis jetzt nicht nachgeschaut und kreuze noch Ana. War da durch die Grippe so raus. Und Ana ist eh mein schlechtestes Fach, abgesehen von den kleinen Fchern.
Ich wei auch nicht. Wenn ich manche inhaltliche Diskussion mitverfolge, denke ich: Oh mein Gott, wie gekonnt die sich das so herleiten. Mache ich zwar auch irgendwie, kann das aber nicht ausdrcken. Und dadurch fhle ich mich ziemlich doof.

@ALL: Das wird schon.

----------


## Unregistriert

also ich fands schon schwer und mache mir sorgen wies wohl morgen wird.  :Frown: 
hab ziemlich genau 60% richtig, und jetzt hab ich ordentlich schiss, dass es morgen nicht reicht...

----------


## Trianna

Und??? 

Ich hoffe ihr hattet alle Erfolg  :Smilie:

----------


## FrauHolle

vorbei vorbei vorbei... ich hoffe so sehr meine befrchtung den gestrigen bogen falsch gekreuzt zu haben trift nicht zu...


heute wars iwie komisch..
ich fands voll einfach.. denke aber auch der schein trgt...
naja egal...
ich hoffe es hat gereicht

und ich hoffe so so so sehr dass ich mit den bgen keinen mist gebaut habe... ich hab so angst!!!!!

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> vorbei vorbei vorbei... ich hoffe so sehr meine befrchtung den gestrigen bogen falsch gekreuzt zu haben trift nicht zu...


Was glaubst du denn fr n Mist gemacht zu haben? Falsch bertragen? Oder nen systematischen Fehler?

----------


## groovinroovin

Also ich fand es heute auch eher leicht.  Wie ist es denn mit den Noten? Kann man sich mit 80 Prozent einer 2 sicher sein ?

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Kann man sich mit 80 Prozent einer 2 sicher sein ?


Ja...

----------


## FrauHolle

@coxy baby..
na ich hatte erst angst dass die striche gestern zu schwach sind.. da hat sie dame vom lpa aber gesagt: mssen die dann mit der hand auswerten.. und gesehen hat man die striche schon eindeutig

und dann hatte ich angst beim bertragen nen fehler gemacht zu haben

aber da ich direkt und nicht im anschluss bertragen habe hoffe ich so so so sehr dass das nur so ein dummes gefhl ist
hatte nmlich im hgegensatz zu heute gestern voll zeitmangel
und konnte nur so stichprobenartig checken

man das wre echt sooo rgerlich!!!

hab da auch schon von getrumt :Oh nee...:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Das Gefhl irgendwie falsch gekreuzt/ bertragen zu haben haben viele.....
....... und bei den allerallermeisten ist es unbegrndet also entspann dich, du hast es (hoffentlich) geschafft!

----------


## seelenkind

das gefhl falsch bertragen zu haben wird sich bei ca 98%in den nchsten tagen einstellen
aber zum glck ist es bei 99,9% nur ein gefhl  :Grinnnss!: 

also keine panik

und gratulation..egal wie..fr dies mal ist es vorbei
und fr den grten teil hat sich heute die VORklinik verabschiedet

willkommen in der KLINIK ::-dance:  ::-dance:  ::-dance:  ::-dance:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> willkommen in der KLINIK


Das Land in dem Milch und Honig flieen.......  :hmmm...:

----------


## seelenkind

und dennoch ist man soooo froh,wenn man das himmlische land auch endlich verlassen darf :bhh: 
arbeitsleben lebe hoch :Top:

----------


## Zanza

Ich hoffe, dass es bei euch allen gut gelaufen ist und ihr euch jetzt wenigstens ein bisschen schonmal freuen knnt!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## FrauHolle

boah ich hoffe ihr habt recht

weil medilearn sagt gestern is echt richtig gut gelaufen bei mir und heute mal schaun...

aber das ist nicht das erste mal das ich das efhl habe

also insofern

ich hoffe!!!!!

und ja... GRATULATION an alle 

und danke fr netten worte und die viele untersttzung von hier!!!
IHR seit die allerbesten...!!!

----------


## tortet

So, ich vermute mal, dass Laelya, MGarfield und die Lady Misunderstood jetzt feiern....

Gnnt Euch was Schnes, dann nochmal Kraft sammeln frs Mndliche und dann habt Ihr es hinter Euch!

Welcome to the pleasuredome!  ::-dance:

----------


## groovinroovin

> Ja...


Ist das eine feste grenze oder eher so ein erfahrungswert? 
Danke schonmal.

----------


## goeme

Hallo,

80% ist die minimale Grenze ab der es in den Staatsexamina der Medizin eine 2 gibt, wenn die Bestehensgrenze bei 192 Punkten (60%) liegt!

Viel Erfolg beim Auswerten
Sascha

----------


## groovinroovin

goeme, vielen dank! ok dann wirds spannend jetzt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Unregistriert

Juuuuuhhh, ich bin in der Klinik. Also, ich fands echt super einfach v.a. heute mit Anatomie + Psycho/Sozio. Ich wei jetzt gar nicht was ich bis mitte Oktobter machen soll. ICh hab jetzt nen halbes JAhr so gut wie jeden TAg gelernt und jetzt.....Ich geh gleich zur Buchhandlung und hol mir --> Duale Reihe Anamnese und klinische Untersuchung. Hab jetzt richtig book auf Klinik und ich finde auch das ich mir echt viel Wissen angeignet hab. Aber erholen werd mich natrlich auch....

----------


## Unregistriert

Hatte am 1. TAg 90% und jetzt mal schauen wie der 2. war

----------


## jijichu

Glckwunsch an hoffentlich Alle! 
Leyla, wie siehts bei Dir aus? Hoffe sehr, dass es bei Dir geklappt hat!  :Party: 

LG

----------


## Gast26092018

Auch von mir: Herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle die Bestanden haben :Top:  :Top: 
Ich bin so froh dass es rum ist, die letzen Tage waren die reine Hlle fr mich, kaum geschlafen, in der Nacht vor Tag 1 sogar keine einzige Sekunde geschlafen :was ist das...?:  
Prozentsatz richtige Lsungen laut Statistik	Tag 1 71.3% Tag 2 67,5% 
Aber kann ich mich auf diese Ergebnisse verlassen? Ich hab Angst :Oh nee...:  Ich will nur bestehen! Wann kriegt man die Ergebnisse von Medi-Learn Club zugeschickt?

----------


## ChemieFreund

Sone Kacke, Tag 2 wird von Mal zu Mal schlechter, wenns so weitergeht, rutsch ich noch ne Note weiter runter.  :grrrr....:  :grrrr....:  :grrrr....: 


und die statistische Auswertung hat mir erst noch viel Mut gemacht, aber jetzt...  :grrrr....:

----------


## Inelein

Ich bin total gespannt wie es fr Laelya gelaufen ist, hab hier oft mitgelesen und euch allen die Daumen gedrckt!

----------


## Sarah 260189

geht mir auch so. Jedes mal beim Aktualisieren wird's schlechter und schlechter.  :Smilie:  Naja, mal abwarten. Vielleicht gehts ja auch wieder hoch *hoff*

----------


## Unregistriert

Ja, mit der Laelya mit ich auch gespannt...habe ja immer Gedacht sie gibt es vielleicht gar nicht und sie ist nur ne Werbung fr den Medilearn Kurs. Aber ich denke sie hat gut bestanden.

----------


## Laelya

natrlich gibt es mich
und momentan bin ich mehr als schlecht gelaunt...angepisst und was wei ich nicht alles

ich warte auf das endgltige ergebnis der auswertung, aber wenn das so weiter geht, darf ich nach dem tag heute noch bangen ob ich berhaupt in der bestehensgrenze drin liege....bin mehr als frustriert und das obwohl ich das gefhl hatte, dass es gestern und heute gut gelaufen ist

ich hatte einfach gehofft eine 192 zu sehen und damit abschlieen zu knnen, wenn die statistik weiter so daneben liegt wie momentan, dann wird es unter 190 und ich darf bangen....wenn sie extrem weit daneben liegt suche ich ab nchste woche abnehmer fr meine medizinbcher :kotzen: 

ja ich bin sauer, mehr als sauer......

----------


## Unregistriert

oh mensch Laeyla das htte ich nicht gedacht. Als ich immer so in den Foren gelesen habe, habe ich gedacht, das ist ne perfekte rztin, auch menschlich. 

Aber warte es erstmal hab. wieviele Punte hast du den am 1. TAg? Bei dem 2. Tag ist ja noch vieles mglich

----------


## Laelya

ich knnt einfach nur heulen
meine punkte sag ich lieber nicht...da werde ich nur ausgelacht, nachdem was ich hier vorher immer geschrieben habe....aber ehrlich, meine ergebnisse waren immer ehrlich, warum htte ich mich denn selbst bescheien sollen

es ist genau das passiert, was ich im kurs prophezeit habe, ich falle ja nicht umsonst durch. ich habe immer in examina zu hause super gekreuzt und dann sowas :kotzen:

----------


## Mbali

Laelya, du glaubst nicht wie unendlich leid mir das tut.
Ich fang hier fast an zu weinen, merke schon pipi in den Augen.

Halte noch durch, es sind noch lange nicht alle Fragen ausgewertet, da geht noch was!

Und selbst wenn da keine 192 stehen sollte ist noch nicht alles verloren: die Bestehensgrenze wurde die letzten Examina quasi immer gesenkt, diesmal bestimmt auch.
Ich drcke dir die Daumen, ganz ganz feste!!!

----------


## Unregistriert

prfungsangst oder vl liegt dir auch die Art der mc Technik nicht. Augelacht wird hier niemand und das hast du ja auch schon mehrfach ihr als positiv bewertet. Mit einer Punktezahl htte man nur etwas besser deine Prognose stellen knnen

----------


## Inelein

Solltest du durchgefallen sein (was noch nichtmal sicher ist, also warte erstmal ab und lass dich noch nicht unterkriegen!) tut das mir mit Sicherheit ganz ehrlich leid. Du hast soviel Kraft da reingesteckt und ich bin mir sicher, dass es nicht am fehlenden Wissen liegen kann. Oh man, ich drcke weiterhin die Daumen!

----------


## Laelya

keinerlei prfungsangst und mc techniken sollte ich ja eigentlich gelernt haben  :Frown: 

ersten tag laut medi learn nur 91 pkt
laut statistik am zweiten tag 107 pkt 
da die statistik jetzt aber schon der medilearnauswertung in 6 fragen abweicht sehe ich keine chancen mehr

und ja ich bin nur noch am heulen
was investiere ich hier soviel, wenn es doch umsonst ist, ich kapiere das nicht

----------


## Sarah 260189

lass dich nicht unterkriegen, laelya! Ich bin sicher, die Bestehensgrenze liegt weiter unten! Da sind diesmal echt ein paar haarige Fragen dabei gewesen! Und dann ist es nur logisch dass der Durchschnitt und damit die Bestehensgrenze niedriger ist.

Kopf hoch, ich bin sicher du hast bestanden! *daumen drck*

----------


## Laelya

wir werden sehen....wenn es so bleibt wie es jetzt ist, werden es glatt 192....wenn nicht, tja nach unten hin ist alles offen

----------


## littleginger98

selbst mit 185 punkten sollte man bestanden haben. in den letzten 4 jahren lag die bestehensgrenze nie drber. also keine panik!

----------


## Zanza

Ach Laelya, das tut mir so Leid fr dich, dass du jetzt doch bangen musst! Aber wie die andern auch schon gesagt haben, ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass sich die Bestehensgrenze noch nach unten verschiebt und du trotz allem bestanden hast! Ich drcke dir wirklich ganz fest die Daumen und auch wenn es nicht geklappt haben sollte (was ich nicht glaube): Ich finde es nach wie vor toll und bewundernswert, wie viel Energie du investiert hast! Alles Gute, liebe Laelya, und lass dich nicht unterkriegen!

----------


## Inelein

Also Laelya, jetzt hrst du erstmal sofort auf schon aufzugeben! Bin auch schon ein paar Jahre im Forum und kann mich nicht erinnern, dass die Bestehensgrenze jemals berhaupt 190 war, meine sogar eher im Kopf zu haben sie sei sogar meistens unter 185 gewesen. Da hast du ja immernoch eine ganze Reihe Punkte Puffer! berhaupt liegt Medi-Learn auch nicht immer richtig. Klar ist es jetzt nicht schn, dass es so knapp wird aber verloren ist noch lange nichts. Dachte erst als du deine geschtzten Punkte nicht sagen wolltest, es sei irgendwas unter 180 :Aufgepasst!: . Deshalb beruhig dich jetzt erstmal und mach die noch nicht verrckt, hier drcken dir bestimmt eine ganze Reihe Leute die Daumen!

----------


## McDbel

Hallo Laelya!

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass du das Ding korrekt geparkt hast! Alles andere wre auch viel zu ungerecht! Also Kopf hoch und bei endgltiger Ergebnisbekanntgabe darfst du dann vor FREUDE weinen! Es ist ganz bestimmt gut gegangen!  ::-angel: 

Ich drcke einfach weiter die Daumen.....

LG

----------


## Unregistriert

Hallo Ihr Lieben!

Ich drcke Euch Allen die Daumen, da Ihr bestanden habt :Grinnnss!: ! Auch bei Laeyla bin ich
da doch recht zuversichtlich! Du hast doch ganz gut gepointet, finde ich :Grinnnss!: !
War es Dein letzter Versuch, wenn ich fragen darf?

Gestern&heute habe ich echt mit Euch gezittert! Schlielich bin ich im
Frhjahr 2011 an der Reihe. Ehrlich gesagt handelt es sich dabei um meinen
letzten Versuch. Jetzt mute ich krankheitsbedingt ein Jahr ausfallen :grrrr....: .
Viele von Euch verstehen natrlich nicht, wie es dazu kommen kann, da
man das Physikum nicht besteht. Ich hatte immer eine totale Panik davor,
da mir nur noch ein Versuch bleibt&vermutlich hat diese u.a. dazu
beigetragen, da es so eingetroffen ist.
Bitte gebt mir mal einen Tipp, wie Ihr es geschafft habt mindestens
50 (!) Punkte in Psycho/Soz zu kreuzen. Sicherlich werden jedes
Mal einige bekannte Basics gefragt, aber auch immer Themen, die
MIR unbekannt sind. Gut, vielleicht geht es ja nur mir so :grrrr....: .

Die meisten Prflinge sagen, da sie gut mit Ausschlussprinzip
arbeiten, aber leider liegt es mir nicht. Denn selbst wenn ich drei
von den fnf Antworten richtig ausschlieen kann, bleiben immer
noch zwei brig, bei denen ich dann die falsche Antwort auswhle.
Mir geht es da wie einer Freundin von mir, die auch meint,
wenn "man es nicht genau" wei.

Oder habt Ihr Tipps, wie ich ordentlich Punkte sammeln kann?
Fr jede auch noch so kleine Hilfe bin ich dankbar. Denn
sonst ist MEIN Traum Landrztin zu werden AUS&VORBEI :grrrr....: .

Liebe Gre, Anna!

----------


## THawk

Laelya,
eine sehr gute Freundin von mir musste im Physikum lange zittern, lag am Ende genau auf der Bestehensgrenze und ist damit durchgekommen. Sie hat sich auch hufig gefragt was sie da investiert und ob es sich wirklich lohnt. Sie hats durchgezogen und das zweite Staatsexamen wesentlich besser hinbekommen - trotz groem Hass auf MC-Fragen.

Warum ich das erzhle? Verlier den Mut nicht und gib erst dann auf, wenn das nicht-Bestehen wirklich amtlich ist. Besagte Freundin arbeitet heute in der Pdiatrie als Assistenzrztin...

----------


## Lydisch

wem gehts noch so, dass die Ergebnisse an Tag 2 immer schlechter werden, je mehr Literaturergnisse kommen ?

aber sonst: glckwunsch allen die bestanden haben !

----------


## HosHa

geht mir auch so....ich hoffe nur noch auf eine bestehensgrenze, die mich rettet....

----------


## Unregistriert

Wollte mal anmerken, dass die Bestehensgrenze in den letzten 14 Jahren (und davor vermutlich auch nicht) noch nie ber 184 Punkten lag. 
Klar kann diesmal theoretisch alles anders sein - aber es ist doch sehr unwahrscheinlich dass nicht runtergesetzt wird.
Was natrlich das mulmige Gefhl nicht nehmen kann bei einer Prognose unter 192. Aber man sollte es nicht zu pessimistisch sehen!

----------


## HosHa

knnte man dann auch sagen, dass 184 eine besonders hohe bestehensgrenze war und sie vielleicht diesmal auch drunter liegt ?

----------


## Gast26092018

@Layla :Big Grin: as tut mir leid dass du immer noch zittern musst, aber ich drck dir ganz fest die Daumen dass deine Punkte ausreichen :Top:  Die Bestehensgrenze wird bestimmt runtergesetzt.

----------


## Unregistriert

also ich bin grade so ein bisschen enttuscht hab "nur" 201 Punte wenn es so bleibt. Das ist zwar bestanden aber richtig glcklich bin ich nicht da ich sonst besser kreuze aber naja es ist erledigt.

@Anna mein Tipp ist ein Buch Fakten 1.rztliche prfung von urban-fischer- elsevier
da stehen nur Fakten drin die gefragt werden zwar keine groen Erklrungen aber alle wichtigen definitionen fr begriffe das man die Fragen beantworten kann hat mir wahrscheinlich den Hals gerettet in Psycho und Bio...

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

Wie sicher ist diese statistische Auswertung?

----------


## Gast26092018

> Wie sicher ist diese statistische Auswertung?


Das frage ich mich auch!

----------


## Unregistriert

also momentan liegt mein statistischer wert 6% ber dem medi-learn wert, wie ist es bei euch?

----------


## Laelya

also die statistik sagt doch eigentlich gar nichts aus
war doch schon immer so....

aussagekrtig ist und bleibt die literaturauswertung, nach meiner erfahrung haben meine pkt immer zu 100 prozent mit der literaturauswertung bereingestimmt, wenn sie dann vom lpa kommen

die statistik sagt nur aus wie viele studenten der gleichen meinung waren.....und man sieht ja eindeutig, dass wir uns gerne mal verarschen lassen vom impp

und ja, meine prozent zahl liegt auch 5% ber der literaturauswertung
momentan

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Oh je, oh je, das ist ja voll der Krimi hier. Ich habe euch natrlich allen die Daumen gedrckt (im Schlaf, hatte Nachtdienst  ::-bee: ) und hoffe jetzt und drcke ganz doll die Dumchen, dass ihr es alle geschafft habt  :Smilie:  ::-stud:

----------


## Laelya

boarh mir ist so schlecht, ich kann gar nicht mehr f5 klicken  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Sarah 260189

hm, also bei mir ist imo die Literaturauswertung um 1% besser als die statische  :Grinnnss!:  Gestern war's aber am Ende beides ziemlich hnlich. Im brigen stimmt das statische Ergebnis laut Medilearn nur in etwa 84-85% der Flle, die Literaturauswertung erreicht >99%. Aber ich mag trotzdem beide. Wenn man falsch liegt, sieht man so auch manchmal, dass man nicht der einzige Depp war der voller Freude in die IMPP-Falle gerannt ist  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## tatti07

also bei mir war gestern die Statistik nur in einer Frage abweichend vom ML Lsungen. Naja man kann das nie so sagen... aber keine Panik wegen der 190 Grenze das kam Jahre lang nicht vor. Oder sollte man wissen, dass jetzt 90% elite Studenten dabei waren  :hmmm...:  NEEEE Drcke euch allen die Daumen

----------


## Unregistriert

Kann man schon abschtzen, wieviel Punkte man fr eine 1 braucht? Ich komme auf ~285 Punkte und hoffe mal, dass es reicht.

----------


## Lydisch

naja es waren doch immer so 90% oder ned ?

bei mir weichen statistische und literatur im moment um 5,3% von einander ab..

----------


## Faceknautsche

Ich muss mal so dumm fragen, wo finde ich denn die Statistik?

----------


## Unregistriert

in wie weit zhlt eigentlich die physikumsnote?

also abgesehen davon dass sie ins 2. stex reinzhlt, aber sonst?
oder anders gefragt:
wenn man keine besonderen karriereabsichten (professorenstelle..) hat und einfach an nem krankenhaus arbeiten will- muss man sich da ber ne 4 gedanken machen?

danke!
K.

----------


## Unregistriert

hey. bin irgendwie zu doof, was gescheites zu finden.
wie ist das denn mit der notengebung INSGESAMT? wenn man schriftlich zB ne 3 und mndliche eine 2 hat? Habe gehrt, man bekommt dann ne 2, weil aufgerundet wird, aber wrde das gern mal besttigt wissen.
Tut mir leid, wenns grad unpassend ist :/

----------


## goeme

dann interessiert sich wenn du arzt bist vermutlich nur noch 10% der chefs fr deine note im physikum (private meinung)

----------


## Unregistriert

ja das hab ich auch mitbekommen. aber WAS steht denn dann da als Endnote? man ist ja doch neugierig, wie das Zeugnis dann aussehen kann, wenn man genau zwischen zwei noten steht, aber es nur "ganze noten" gibt..

----------


## John Mason

> hey. bin irgendwie zu doof, was gescheites zu finden.
> wie ist das denn mit der notengebung INSGESAMT? wenn man schriftlich zB ne 3 und mndliche eine 2 hat? Habe gehrt, man bekommt dann ne 2, weil aufgerundet wird, aber wrde das gern mal besttigt wissen.
> Tut mir leid, wenns grad unpassend ist :/


Steht in der Approbationsordnung:

in kurz:

die Grenzen gehen bis x,5

heit:
2+3 = 5 /2 = 2,5 = Endnote 2
gleiches gilt fr die anderen

Z.b.
Mndl. 2
Schriftlich 1
= 3 / 2 = 1,5 
= Note 1

so meine ich es gelesen zu haben

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Bei den Notenzahlen steht ,5 also 1,5 oder 2,5 in Worten steht dahinter die
bessere Note (Sehr gut, gut) und bei der Endnote wird auch mit den Kommazahlen gerechnet.
@laeyla: Warte mal die Literaturauswertung heute ab alles um die 190 sollte doch reichen  :hmmm...:  ich drck die Daumen.

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

und die Note vom Wahlfach, wie wird die berechnet?

----------


## Unregistriert

ja, man sagt zwar immer Note ist egal. Aber wenn man z.B. einen FAcharzt in einer bestimmten Stadt machen mchte, hat man sicher Vorteile eine gute Note zu haben. Wenn man nur als Arzt iwo arbeiten will ist Note auch egal

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> und die Note vom Wahlfach, wie wird die berechnet?


Gar nicht, so wie es sich auch gehrt.

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

> Gar nicht, so wie es sich auch gehrt.


ah ok, hab mich nmlich schon gewundert, ich dachte immer, die wird irgendwie mitberechnet

----------


## Unregistriert

so jetzt sind die ergebnisse, also die lsungen komplett

----------


## Unregistriert

hi

Ich habe genau 77,5 % (248 korrekt von 320)

Wie war das nochmal mit der Note "2" ? 
Gab es die fast jedes Jahr erst ab 80%?

Kommt da von ML auch noch ne Vorhersage raus?  :Smilie: 

danke

----------


## goeme

Hallo,

Ankndigung Bestehensgrenze

da findest du des Rtsels Lsung  :Grinnnss!: 

Viele Gre
Sascha

----------


## Trianna

Ich habe auch so fr Stromer Daumen gedrckt. Wei jemand was mit ihr ist???

----------


## Adrenalino

Ich sags mal so: YEAH!  :Top:   ::-dance: 
Mein Ergebnis ist so, wie ich es in den letzten Tagen gekreuzt habe - und nun ist es endlich vorbei!  :Grinnnss!: 
FERIEEEN!  :Party: 
Lasst es Euch allen erst mal gut gehen zusammen und erholen wir uns etwas von dem Stre!

Ich hoffe so sehr, dass es fr Laelya auch noch reichen wird, aber bin auch da optimistisch! 
Die letzten bisher offenen Fragen sind eher welche, die die meisten (und damit auch Laelya) richtig haben, und die Bestehensgrenze auch unter 190 liegen!! Das wird, ich drcke weiterhin die Daumen!!   :Top:

----------


## Unregistriert

unter 180 kann manns vergessen oder ?

----------


## Laelya

so bei mir stehts nun fest 191 punkte
wenn jetzt die bestehensgrenze bei 192 liegt, dann bring ich mich um :peng:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> so bei mir stehts nun fest 191 punkte
> wenn jetzt die bestehensgrenze bei 192 liegt, dann bring ich mich um


Die lag noch nie bei 192!!!!! Wenn es dabei bleibt hast du bestanden! Basta!

----------


## ohusa

Quatsch, das hat geklappt! Herzlichen Glckwunsch!!!!!!!!!!! Du hast es gescjafft :Party:  :Party: ...und ich auch :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> unter 180 kann manns vergessen oder ?


So leid es mir tut wahrscheinlich ja.

----------


## Der Pete

juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuu! Herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle!  ::-dance: 

Bin auch sicher durch ... 232 nach Literaturauswertung ... da kann nix mehr schiefgehen.  :Top:  


feiert schn!


jetzt noch die mndliche  :Blush: 

Pete

----------


## Laelya

wir  heulen hier gerade vor freude.....ehrlich
ich steh kurz vor einem nervenzusammenbruch

aber wenn coxy sagt ich hab bestanden, dann habe ich bestanden  :Woow: 
und ich glaube es erst wenn alles hier ist hehe

bisher hat bei mir die pktzahl von medilearn immer 1zu1 mit der impppunktzahl bereingestimmt ich hoffe, dass es jetzt auch so ist

----------


## Sarah 260189

yeah, die Ergebnisse sind da! *freu* also bei mir sind's nu in Summe 280.  :Grinnnss!:  Da drfte ich die 1 also verpasst haben. Knapp, aber verpasst ist verpasst. Freuen tu ich mich aber natrlich  :Top:

----------


## Unregistriert

irgendwo hatte ich mal nen link, wo stand, dass man uneindeutige fragen innerhalb einer woche dem impp melden kann... aber leider find ich den nich mehr... kann mir da vllt jemand helfen? 
ich hoffe, ich hab den nicht nur getrumt... ;)

----------


## Mbali

Ich drfte auch durch sein... wenns so bleibt, dann hab ich wahrscheinlich sogar ne 3 geschafft...  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 

Jetzt heits noch die mndliche Prfung rocken...   :Smilie:

----------


## Gast26092018

Ich habe 218 Punkte laut Auswertung :Love:  Es wre ein absoluter Traum wenn ich eine 3 kriegen knnte...dafr braucht man 219 glaube ich :Nixweiss: 

Herzlichen Glckwunsch @all :Top:

----------


## Trianna

Und die Misses... ?? Wo sind die??  :Smilie:

----------


## goeme

> Und die Misses... ?? Wo sind die??


champusflaschen kpfen?!?

----------


## Unregistriert

> unter 180 kann manns vergessen oder ?


Nicht unbedingt. 
z.B. lag 03/2007 die Grenze bei 174 Fragen, 08/2007 bei 178 Fragen, 03/2006 bei 176 Fragen...

----------


## Unregistriert

Medilearn hat 188 Punkte ausgerechnet. Mit wievielen Punkten minus muss ich noch rechnen? Gibt es auch den Fall, dass es noch mehr werden?

Coxy, kannst Du mich nicht auch mal beruhigen?

----------


## utt80

hallo, ich habe 179 Punkte  :Frown:  und es war mein 2. Versuch...ich verstehe das einfach nicht, ich habe so viel gelernt, mit den Skripten von Medilearn...aber heute hatte ich einfach mit viel mehr Punkten gerechnet. Auch wenn ich wie Du "unregistriert" hoffe, dass es unter 180 wir so befrchte ich, dass wir Pech haben. Im FJ lag die Grenze bei 184, ich glaube nicht, dass es im Sommer schlechter ausgefallen ist. 

@Leiyla: Glckwunsch! Habe ich das richtig gelesen, dass Du einen Kurs gemacht hast? Ich berlege das nun auch, aber sagst Du, dass sich das ganze Geld und die Zeit dort wirklich lohnt? Wrde mich ber eine Antwort freuen! Danke!

----------


## Unregistriert

> Nicht unbedingt. 
> z.B. lag 03/2007 die Grenze bei 174 Fragen, 08/2007 bei 178 Fragen, 03/2006 bei 176 Fragen...


ja, aber normalerweise sagt man ja, wenn das physikum schwer war, ist die grenze so, aber wenns leicht war, geht sie schnell ber 180 hinaus und wenn man sich hier so umsieht, dann war das diesmal ein leichtes physikum....

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ich kotz... wegen einem scheiss Punkt hab ich mir die Note versaut.... denke ich...  :Keks:  es ist echt beschissen!! Der Tag heute... ich fand es unmglich!
Naja, bestanden habe ich wohl ganz sicher... Klinik ich komme!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ein leichtes Physikum? Ich hab noch nie so schlecht gekreuzt...  :Hh?:

----------


## Unregistriert

> Ich kotz... wegen einem scheiss Punkt hab ich mir die Note versaut.... denke ich...  es ist echt beschissen!! Der Tag heute... ich fand es unmglich!
> Naja, bestanden habe ich wohl ganz sicher... Klinik ich komme!


*zustimm*

genauso bei mir... freu mich trotzdem, was solls ^^

----------


## Der Pete

wen interessiert die Note?! Wenn du dir sorgen machst wegen einem guten Arbeitsplatz mach ne Dr.-Arbeit mit magna cum laude und gut is ... Physikum ist doch voll frn Arsch ...

Pete

----------


## utt80

hm ja ich glaube aufgrund der Ergebnisse die hier ein paar Leute posten auch nicht, dass es allzu schwer war- leider fr mich  :Frown: . Ich persnlich fand vor allem den Tag heute schwer, da hatte ich (auch wegen Psycho) mit 10 Punkten mehr gerechnet...mindestens. Tja das war wohl nix...

----------


## MissGarfield83

Hab zwar bestanden, aber es doch verbockt ... nur 237 pts  :Frown:  So bld kann nur ich sein und mir so viele Flchtigkeitsfehler erlauben ... war total unkonzentriert heute, mal wieder wegen dieser Frau ... knnt mich grad nur in den Hintern beissen ... :Wand:

----------


## Unregistriert

@utt80
noch ist nichts verloren, zum einen kann es auch einen Einbruch der Grenze geben ( siehe ltere Werte) zum anderen kann es immer sein dass du noch 1-2 Pnktchen bekommst

----------


## Laelya

ich persnlich sage, dass sich der kurs gelohnt hat, auch wenn ich nur knapp an der bestehensgrenze bin...aber das liegt nicht am kurs

frs HEX werde ich mir wohl einen psychologen suchen mssen, denn am wissen kann es einfach nicht liegen, nicht nach den vorergebnissen

also ich kann den kurs nur empfehlen, werde ihn zum hex selbst besuche und empfehle den mittelkurs  :Big Grin:

----------


## utt80

danke fr die lieben Worte, wrde da auch gerne dran glauben ;( aber befrchte, dass es nix mehr wird

----------


## Unregistriert

Hab mit 212 bestanden, yeah!
Ich gratuliere all denen mit den tollen Punktzahlen. Bitte macht Euch keine Sorgen wegen den Noten. Bei diesem historischen rztemangel legt Euch auch eine 2 oder 3 keine Steine in den Weg. Und sobald man erstmal arbeitet fragt keiner mehr nach Zeugnissen. (Eine Erfahrung aus meinem frheren Leben als Juristin.)

----------


## Mbali

Meine Meinung zum Schwierigkeitsgrad:

Es war ein ganz normales 0815-Physikum, weder sauschwer noch pillepalle.

Mein Prozentsatz ist genauso wie der in der Generalprobe F10, nur verteilen sich die Punkte ein wenig anders.

So und nun hoffe ich, dass medilearn mit seinen Prophezeiungen Recht behlt.

----------


## jofox

hallo.
bei mir wirds wahrscheinlich richtig klapp. wird sich wohl um 4-5 punkte handeln.

kann mir einer sagen, wir sehr man sich in der vergangenheit auf die medilearn ergebnisse verlassen konnte?
und wie gut lag medilearn immer mit seiner punkteprognose der bestehensgrenze?

danke fr die antwort!

----------


## MissGarfield83

> ich persnlich sage, dass sich der kurs gelohnt hat, auch wenn ich nur knapp an der bestehensgrenze bin...aber das liegt nicht am kurs
> 
> frs HEX werde ich mir wohl einen psychologen suchen mssen, denn am wissen kann es einfach nicht liegen, nicht nach den vorergebnissen
> 
> also ich kann den kurs nur empfehlen, werde ihn zum hex selbst besuche und empfehle den mittelkurs


Bin stolz auf dich ;)

----------


## Gast26092018

@Missgarfield: Glckwunsch :Top:  Du hast ja noch die Mndliche vor dir, da kannst du noch ne 2 rausholen :hmmm...:  Ich wre mit einer 3 soo glcklich :Love: *hoff*

@Layla: Cool dass du es endlich geschafft hast :Top:  Hast du die Vodkaflasche schon geffnet? :hmmm...:

----------


## utt80

Danke! Hm ja also ich habe eigentlich keine psychischen Probleme. Ich wei, dass ich genauer lernen htte mssen, aber heute lag es vor allem daran, dass ich in Psycho irgendwas garnicht kannte, und in Ana das gleiche, gerade die Neuro- Sachen...das war (fr mich) so detailliert...ich denke schon, dass ich viel wei...aber nicht das was die dann an Detailwissen fragen!

----------


## Unregistriert

> hallo.
> 
> kann mir einer sagen, wir sehr man sich in der vergangenheit auf die medilearn ergebnisse verlassen konnte?
> und wie gut lag medilearn immer mit seiner punkteprognose der bestehensgrenze?
> 
> danke fr die antwort!


Das wrde mich auch sehr interessieren.....

----------


## MissGarfield83

> @Missgarfield: Glckwunsch Du hast ja noch die Mndliche vor dir, da kannst du noch ne 2 rausholen Ich wre mit einer 3 soo glcklich*hoff*
> 
> @Layla: Cool dass du es endlich geschafft hast Hast du die Vodkaflasche schon geffnet?


Bin total geknickt ... unpassend wo hier doch einige bangen  :Frown:

----------


## MissGarfield83

> Das wrde mich auch sehr interessieren.....


Meist liegt der Standardabweichung bei so +- 1 Pts

----------


## Inelein

Herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle die bestanden haben!  :Party:

----------


## Laelya

danke danke danke

und nein vodkaflasche nicht aufgemacht, da wir wirklich fertig sind
wir haben losgeheult als das letzte ergebnis raus war und mein herz hat sich gar nicht gut angefhlt....

ich hoffe nur wirklich, dass ich in 4 wochen, wenn die briefe kommen, keine bsen entdeckungen mache :Hh?:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Medilearn wird doch demnchst ne schne Hochrechnung rausgeben,
und wenn sie fleiig sind (wie immer) wird da auch stehen inwieweit die errechneten Ergebnisse von den tatschlichen entfernt waren in den letzten
Physika.


Gre

----------


## Unregistriert

@Miss Verstndniss, jetzt sag nicht du rgerst dich ber ne 2

----------


## Adrenalino

Also, wenn ich hier das lese, dann muss ich frhlich einfach nochmal meinen GLCKWUNSCH an Euch alle aussprechen!! 
So, jetzt gehts los.. wird gefeiert!!!   ::-winky: 

 :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:

----------


## Unregistriert

Herzlichen Glckwunsch euch allen... Ich habe leider nur 193 pkt laut ML  :grrrr....:  hoffe es reicht

----------


## Laelya

193 reicht doch sowieso
192 ist doch die maximale bestehensgrenze

----------


## papiertiger

Von mir auch Herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle, bei denen es gut ausschaut und gedrckte Daumen fr diejenigen, die noch zittern! Wird!  :Top:  

Bei mir: Wenn das IMPP-Ergebnis nicht groartig abweicht (oder mein Bogen verschlampt wird oder ich Mist bertragen habe oder was auch immer ;) ) bin ich zufrieden  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Unregistriert

puh, 201 punkte!!
das war ein echter horror nachmittag, angefangen von 40% noch auf 60%...
jetzt nur noch ins bett!

glckwunsch an alle dies auch geschafft haben!  :Big Grin: 

und an alle die sich ber eine 2 rgern (!): ihr seid einfach nur krass. (->zugegebene, das ist nicht sehr geistreich, aber ich bin auch saumde..;)

----------


## ChemieFreund

Yeah, lockere drei und aufgrund der Schnackerqualitten potenzielle Verbesserung im mndlichen in Sicht. Fr zwei Wochen lernen aufgrund von Verletzung+Operation+Schmerzen ganz ok.  :Woow:

----------


## laura.roma

puh, was ne nervenzerreissprobe...
fing an bei knapp 30% und is stetig gestiegen und dann mal wieder von 70 auf 54 gefallen. da kriegt man ja nen herzkasper...
jetzt hab ich 201 und habs noch nich so ganz realisiert  :Smilie:

----------


## expecting

Ganz herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle, die bestanden haben  :Party: 

Und allen, bei denen es knapp aussieht, drck ich die Daumen!


Jetzt lasst uns hoffentlich alle noch das mndliche bestehen, dann kann ich auch mit euch feiern   ::-angel:

----------


## LK81

Laut medi-learn sind es wohl 222 Pkt. geworden.  :Grinnnss!:  Bin darber tierisch glcklich.  :Top: 

Wollte nur mal fragen, ob es bei dieser Punktzahl eine Chance auf eine 3 gibt?

Ansonsten: Glckwunsch an alle die es geschafft haben - und *daumen drck* fr alle bei denen es knapp ist.  :Top:

----------


## Mera1412

Mir schlgt das Herz immernoch bis zum Hals.
Ich hab noch in der Nacht von gestern auf heute MedPsych gelernt und bin total schlaflos dort aufgetaucht...ABER ES HAT AUCH BEI MIR HINGEHAUEN...Ich hab echt Panik vor einer Abweichung von ML und dem IMPP aber wenn ihr hier sagt, dass das sich nur um einen Punkt maximal handelte, bin ich also tatschlich mit dem schriftlichen durch. 
208 Punkte...eine saubere 4 sag ich nur  :Grinnnss!: 

jetzt ins bett  :schnarch...: 

und in einer woche mndliches @_@

----------


## Unregistriert

Krasse 'Bestehensgrenze. Htte nie gedacht, dass das so gt ausfllt.

----------


## Inelein

Wre ber 190 als Bestehensgrenze auch geschockt, aber heit das nicht im Umkehrschluss, dass das Physikum eher einfach war ?*eigentlichnichtwirklichAhnunghab*

----------


## Mendeline

hm :Oh nee...:  nochmal fr beschrnkte. Habe ich jetzt richtig verstanden? Ab 190 Punkte bin ich durch? :Woow:   Bitte besttigt es mir. Sonst... :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> hm nochmal fr beschrnkte. Habe ich jetzt richtig verstanden? Ab 190 Punkte bin ich durch?  Bitte besttigt es mir. Sonst...


Laut durchgerechneten Datenstzen der bei medilearn teilgenommenen ja.

----------


## Unregistriert

Wie sieht das denn dann aus wenn Fragen rausgenommen werden? Ich bin grad auf der 255-Grenze. Bekomme ich dann die schlechtere Note?

----------


## Unregistriert

hm - das heit mit 184 sieht es eher bescheiden aus, oder ? Da mssten schon viele Fragen rausgenommen werden ? 
Ich finde die 190er Grenze schon echt heavy...

----------


## Unregistriert

boah 190 muss noch 3 wochen zittern  :Frown:

----------


## Unregistriert

... nicht nur du... stehen denn die Lsungen und Ergebnisse in drei Wochen dann online? Denn die schriftliche Benachrichtigung soll ja erst spter eintrudeln...?

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> ... nicht nur du... stehen denn die Lsungen und Ergebnisse in drei Wochen dann online? Denn die schriftliche Benachrichtigung soll ja erst spter eintrudeln...?


Ja Anfang September verffentlicht das IMPP die Lsungen und Ergebnisse,
die kann man dann (bevor sie schriftlich eintrudeln) an der Uni oder beim LPA erfahren......

----------


## Unregistriert

cooooollll, wir mssen jetzt och mal unseren senf dazu geben....hammerrrrrrr- war n super physikum -ne ordentliche 4  :hmmm...: 
GLCKWUNSCH AN ALLE! jetzt noch mndlich und fertig

----------


## cikoz

Wo steht denn bitte das mit der Betsehungsgrenze und den 190 Pkt??

----------


## Unregistriert

> Wo steht denn bitte das mit der Betsehungsgrenze und den 190 Pkt??



Hier:

http://www.mlmr.de/medizinstudium/fo...ad.php?t=59777

----------


## Unregistriert

Oh Mann!
190 Punkte Bestehensgrenze- so gut war das doch noch nie.... Bin ich mit 186 Punkten raus oder besteht noch Hoffnung? Hab das mit dem `Rausnehmen`der Fragen noch nicht ganz kapiert... macht es die Sache besser oder kanns dadurch schlimmer werden?

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Hab zwar bestanden, aber es doch verbockt ... nur 237 pts  So bld kann nur ich sein und mir so viele Flchtigkeitsfehler erlauben ...





> @ catgamer : Ich hatte heute eher das Gefhl grtenteils nur zu raten ... anscheinend aber erstaunlich gut


237 fr raten und unkonzentriert arbeiten ist doch mehr als gut, meinst du nicht ?

----------


## MissGarfield83

> 237 fr raten und unkonzentriert arbeiten ist doch mehr als gut, meinst du nicht ?


Gestern war die Hoffnung auf ne 2 noch da ...

----------


## Unregistriert

> Oh Mann!
> 190 Punkte Bestehensgrenze- so gut war das doch noch nie.... Bin ich mit 186 Punkten raus oder besteht noch Hoffnung? Hab das mit dem `Rausnehmen`der Fragen noch nicht ganz kapiert... macht es die Sache besser oder kanns dadurch schlimmer werden?


wenn fragen herausgenommen/nicht gewertet werden, du aber einer dieser fragen richtig beantworet hast bekommst du dies als punkt gut geschrieben. NUR fr dich gilt dann der Nachteilsausgleich wobei sich auch die Bestehungsgrenze verschiebt. da alle die die frage gewertet bekommen auch in die bewertund einflieen und somit eine neue grenze zu stande kommt.

----------


## catgamer

Wenn ich mich gestern nicht gar zu sehr verkreuzt hab, sollte es gelangt haben und mit viel Glck ist sogar noch eine 2 drin, das htte ich vorher fast nicht zu trumen gewagt. :Grinnnss!:  (d.h. wenn ich alle Striche auf diesem Beleg auch immer schn ins richtige Kstchen gemacht hab und nicht in den Zeilen verrutscht bin)

----------


## Unregistriert

Mit 186 sieht es also eher schlecht aus?
Kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass es pltzlich von 184 auf 190 hochgeht.... och maaaaaaaan!!!

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Meist liegt der Standardabweichung bei so +- 1 Pts


aber auch schon krftig daneben gelegen ( ich glaub vor zwei Jahren war das ) - also so schwer es auch ist: abwarten !

----------


## catgamer

Ich denke mir, die Quote geht noch ein bisschen runter so auf die blichen 182-184 Punkte, hoffentlich ,dann wird es, so ich mich eben nicht verkreuzt habe, noch mit etwas Glck die schon benannte 2 werden.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ich bin auch immer etwas (oder etwas arg) paranoid was verkreuzen und sowas angeht.. habe aber echt jede einzelne Nummer beim bertragen kntrolliert..  
@Miss-Garfield- Mir gehts ganz genauso wie dir zum Thema Frust.. wegen ein paar blder Punkte... echt rgerlich! Aber was solls.. ich denke wir sind in der Klinik... kann es kaum fassen!  :Meine Meinung: 
An Alle, die die Mndliche noch vor sich haben-viel Erfolg und gutes Durchhalten!
Ich leg mich jetzt hin... ausschlafen morgen wird ein Traum! :Grinnnss!:

----------


## tatti07

ich wei gar nicht was ihr so auf eure Noten beharrt mein gott ihr habt bestanden das ist was zhlt. oh nein 2 pkt und dann wre es eine 2.... wenn ihr in ein paar jahren zurckschaut werdet ihr denken oh man wieso habe ich mich wegen der note sorgen gemacht. Das meiste was ihr jetzt wisst, wiist ihr dann genau wie andere auch nicht mehr die auch gute noten im physikum hatten. Also keine panik wegen noten sondern freut euch einfach nur auf bestanden.
es fragt euch nachher keiner mehr welche note ihr im physikum hattet.

----------


## Unregistriert

Ja, Noten sind egal. ICh hatte ein schlechtes Abi, hatte Bio LK nur 4 Punkte und heute im Physikum hatte ich alle Biofragen richtig und habe super bestanden. Freu mich einfach nur ber ein super Ergebniss, wei aber das es egal ist...egal vl nicht, aber mir ist es nicht so wichtig

----------


## jijichu

> ich wei gar nicht was ihr so auf eure Noten beharrt mein gott ihr habt bestanden das ist was zhlt. oh nein 2 pkt und dann wre es eine 2.... wenn ihr in ein paar jahren zurckschaut werdet ihr denken oh man wieso habe ich mich wegen der note sorgen gemacht. Das meiste was ihr jetzt wisst, wiist ihr dann genau wie andere auch nicht mehr die auch gute noten im physikum hatten. Also keine panik wegen noten sondern freut euch einfach nur auf bestanden.
> es fragt euch nachher keiner mehr welche note ihr im physikum hattet.


Ich kann die beiden schon verstehen! Wenn man viel Zeit und Mhe investiert um ein bestimmtes Ziel (1 oder 2, aus welchen Grnden auch immer) zu erreichen, ist es rgerlich wenn man es verfehlt und noch rgerlich wenn es an ein oder zwei Punkten lag. 
Der rger wird ein paar Tage anhalten und dann freut man sich einfach. 
 :Keks:

----------


## Laelya

Na toll. Da dachte ich der morgen startet gut und dann sowas. Wie soll ich denn jetzt bei der bestehensgrenze ruhig bleiben...

----------


## lottisworld

So Ihr Lieben,
ich fange auch gerade an zu realisieren, das es wirklich wahr ist:

DAS PHYSIKUM IST GEGESSEN!!!!! :Party:  :Party:  :Party: 

Der erste Tag war hauchdnn, am Zweiten wre mit etwas mehr Konzentration  sicherlich noch mehr zu holen gewesen, aber was solls!
So rckblickend muss ich sagen, das es eigentlich machbar war, besonders der 2. Tag.
Am Ersten hatte ich so ab 11:00 echt keine Lust mehr, war voll gestresst von den blden Rechenaufgaben, natrlich fiel mir keine Formel mehr ein und ich hatte das Gefhl, ich hnge ewig ber einer Aufgabe und schaffe es zeitlich berhaupt nicht mehr. Zum Glck kam dann noch Physio und hat mir den A...gerettet, und das, obwohl ich mich da eher schwcher eingeschtzt htte...
Naja, kommt eben doch oft anders, als man denkt!

@ Laelya: Hey, ich freu mich riesig fr Dich, vor Allem, dass Du die Nerven behalten hast und dafr belohnt worden bist! Echt- alle Achtung, ich mchte nicht wissen, was in Einem so vorgeht, wenn es wirklich der allerletzte Strohhalm ist...
Wir sehen uns dann in der Klinik! :Party: 

Allen anderen Mitstreitern natrlich an dieser Stelle auch herzlichen Glckwunsch, und denen die noch die Mndliche rocken mssen:

TOI TOI TOI!!! Ihr packt das!!!

In diesem Sinne,

See you soon in the Klinik-Thread!

----------


## Laelya

@lottis:
wie oben zu erkennen, freue ich mich berhaupt nicht  :grrrr....: 
aber dir viel spa beim feiern

----------


## Unregistriert

Ich glaub nicht an diese Bestehensgrenze! Die ist einfach zuuu hoch! Das kann net sein! 
Es wurde anhand von nur 1765 leuten errechnet....

----------


## lottisworld

@laelya: Habe gerade nochmal die offiziellen Examensstatistiken der letzten 10 Jahre durchgeklickt: es wre die absolute Premiere, das die Bestehensgrenze ber 190 Pkt. liegt, und ich meine mich noch daran zu erinnern, das es im letzten Ph eben genau diese ersten Hochrechnungen auch gab und die Grenze dann doch bei 184 lag! Und hher als 184 war die eigentlich nie! 
Also halt die Ohren steif, Du hast es gepackt!!!
LG,

----------


## Unregistriert

Ich find es auch gaaaanz frchterlich hoch! 
Sind um die 1765 Leute wenig? Ich kann das nicht einschtzen.... Wieviele haben denn ungefhr mitgeschrieben? 
Jetzt, wo es soooo knapp wird kann ich mir berhaupt nicht vorstellen wie ich nochmal frs mndliche lernen soll...
Hoffentlich hoffentlich hoffentlich senkt sich der Schnitt noch!!

----------


## ernieundbert123

Boh, der erste Tag, an dem ich morgens nicht berlegen soll, welches Examen ich kreuzen soll ... Auch ich habe bestanden, mit einer soliden 4  :Grinnnss!:  Ach, ist das schn. So, nun schnell in die Uni gefahren und Protokolle geholt, da gibts ja noch 'ne was mndliches, was bestanden werden will.

----------


## Unregistriert

Ich hab  186... hab ich keine Chance???

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Ich hab  186... hab ich keine Chance???


Alle Jahre wieder...also die Bestehensgrenzen von medilearn sind schn und gut aber nicht bindend, sie verffentlichen die Bestehensgrenze anhand der Daten die eingegeben wurden, wenn der Durchschnitt der hier eingegeben Daten nicht reprsentativ ist dann stimmt der Durchschnitt nicht. Er kann stimmen muss es aber nicht, alles andere ist Orakelei.
Also heit es abwarten.

----------


## Unregistriert

Abwarten und ruhig sterben  :Frown:  das war mein 3.Versuch  :Frown:

----------


## Unregistriert

Vielleicht hilft es ja, wenn man uneindeutige Fragen (bzw. Antworten) findet, von Fragen, die man wohl falsch hat... und kann so noch ein paar Punkte rausschlagen... 
Meines Wissens hat man ja eine Woche Zeit, solche Fragen zu melden...

----------


## Laelya

ich habe gerade mit medilearn telefoniert....einfach um mich zu beruhigen  :Frown: 
natrlich knnen die mir auch keine hunderpozentige chance geben.
und die ergebnisse vom impp kommen erst in 2-3 wochen  :Frown:

----------


## Unregistriert

Wie funktioniert das denn mit dem Anzweifeln der Fragen?
Sammelt Medi- learn unsere Anmerkungen und bernimmt den Rest fr uns? Hab auch 186 Fragen richtig... 
Aber wenn im letzten Semester der Schnitt auch erst bei 190 Punkten lag und dann auf 184 gesenkt wurde- stirbt die Hoffnung zuletzt!

----------


## pottmed

Du musst Deine Frageneinsprche schriftlich ans IMPP schicken. Dafr gibt es eine gewisse Frist. Wenn Du Einwnde hast, musst du diese begrnden, am besten mit Literaturquellen.

----------


## ehemaliger User_13032016-2

Hallo, ich muss einfach mal einen Eintrag zwischendurch einwerfen.

Nachdem ich jetzt viele Beitrge gelesen habe, bin ich total verwirrt, was die Berechnung meiner Note angeht.
Als Ergebnis meiner mndlichen Prfung wurde mir eine 2- genannt. 
Gibt es das berhaupt? Das wre ja demnach eine 2,3 und wrde mit einer 3 im Schriftlichen eine 2,65 und damit eine 3 als Endnote ergeben (was ziemlich bld wre).
Vielleicht kann mir jemand da weiterhelfen.

LG

----------


## Unregistriert

> Aber wenn im letzten Semester der Schnitt auch erst bei 190 Punkten lag und dann auf 184 gesenkt wurde- stirbt die Hoffnung zuletzt!


Ist dem wirklich so?????? Will mit 188 Punkten auch soooooooo gerne hoffen!!!!

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Hallo, ich muss einfach mal einen Eintrag zwischendurch einwerfen.
> 
> Nachdem ich jetzt viele Beitrge gelesen habe, bin ich total verwirrt, was die Berechnung meiner Note angeht.
> Als Ergebnis meiner mndlichen Prfung wurde mir eine 2- genannt. 
> Gibt es das berhaupt? Das wre ja demnach eine 2,3 und wrde mit einer 3 im Schriftlichen eine 2,65 und damit eine 3 als Endnote ergeben (was ziemlich bld wre).
> Vielleicht kann mir jemand da weiterhelfen.
> 
> LG


Es gibt nur ganze Noten im Physikum, nichts mit +/-, d.h. eine 2 ist eine 2
Dein Ergebnis: 2,5 (gut)

----------


## ehemaliger User_13032016-2

@Coxy-Baby
Danke! Nun kann ich wieder ruhig schlafen.

----------


## Laelya

wie kann ich mit den medi learn dozenten in kontakt treten, die die aufgaben gestern gelst haben?
ich will wirklich gerne wissen warum frage 137(A) so beantwortet wurde, weil es in jeder literatur drin steht, dass die Antwort B sein sollte *grummel*

wie kann man beim IMPP Fragen kritisieren?
gab bestimmt schon ein link dafr, knnt ihr mir das noch mal sagen bitte

----------


## Unregistriert

kannn dir soch egal sein, was medi learn sagt, am ende zhlt die antwort des impp- dann streite dich doch mit denen!

----------


## Laelya

ja natrlich, dass ist mir schon klar
ich wollte doch nur wissen wie das mit dem rgen funktioniert  :Big Grin:

----------


## Unregistriert

Ja, aber Einwnde gegen die Fragen mssen beim IMPP innerhalb einer Woche eingehen... also bevor man wei, was die berhaupt als richtige Antwort ansehen... daher wre es bei manch einer Frage doch praktisch, wenn man wsste, wie die denn auf ihre Antwort kommen...

----------


## FrauHolle

dumme frage und alle die ums bestehen bangen nicht bse sein, ok?

laut medilearn hab ich jetzt 267 pkt...
wie wahrscheinlich ist nu die 2?
weil wenn ich keinen mist mit dem bogen gebaut hab...
wre so so schn weil ich es nie gedacht htte...
aber wenn nich is es auch egal weil im mndl hab ich ja ne 2... is also ok...

hauptsache bestanden

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> laut medilearn hab ich jetzt 267 pkt...
> wie wahrscheinlich ist nu die 2?


Wegen ner 2 nachfragen, aber nicht selbst rechnen knnen 267/320 oh mann oh mann.... rechne mal die Prozente aus und dann berleg welche Note es ist.

----------


## Laelya

so selbst ist die frau
hab einfach beim impp angerufen *g* und nachgefragt wie es funktioniert
und nun werde ich meinen brief aufsetzen und den noch heute faxen

----------


## FrauHolle

das war gemein.. ich wei, dass es um die 83 prozent sind...;(
nur ob die 2er grenze wirklich 80 prozent is wollte ich wissen und wie sicher die medilearnergebnisse nun sind :Traurig:

----------


## Unregistriert

> Ist dem wirklich so?????? Will mit 188 Punkten auch soooooooo gerne hoffen!!!!


Hat jemand ein bichen weiter vorne im Forum geschrieben... Ich selbst hab 186 und glaub trotzdem noch drann

----------


## ChemieFreund

Das ist nicht gemein, sondern nur wahrheitsgem kommentiert. Wir haben auch keine anderen Quellen als du und wenn du ein wenig nachgeforscht httest, wrst du zum Schluss gekommen, dass man mit 83% schon einen ziemlichen Vorsprung zur Notengrenze zur drei hat, wenn es denn sich anhand der letzten Physika orientiert.

----------


## mediAnn

Hallo zusammen!
Wollte all denen, die bestanden haben, ganz herzlich gratulieren, und den anderen, die noch bangen mssen, drck ich ganz fest die Daumen (bes. Laelya. wie viele punkte hast du dir denn nun ausgerechnet?). Hab hier regelmig mitgelesen, obwohl ich ja schon am lernen frs HEX bin. 
Das habt ihr alle ganz toll gemacht. Drck euch die Daumen frs Mndliche.

Gru Annika

----------


## Unregistriert

188 punkte. ich hoffe ebenfalls  dass die Grenze noch  runter geht. Statistik kann auch lgen also 
denen die schon sicher durch sind GLCKWUNSCH!!!

----------


## Laelya

> Hallo zusammen!
> Wollte all denen, die bestanden haben, ganz herzlich gratulieren, und den anderen, die noch bangen mssen, drck ich ganz fest die Daumen (bes. Laelya. wie viele punkte hast du dir denn nun ausgerechnet?). Hab hier regelmig mitgelesen, obwohl ich ja schon am lernen frs HEX bin. 
> Das habt ihr alle ganz toll gemacht. Drck euch die Daumen frs Mndliche.
> 
> Gru Annika


habe 191 punkte
habe aber eine frage kritisiert bei der ich und auch einige andere nicht der antwort von medilearn zustimmen.....
naja vielleicht brauch ich mir auch keine sorgen machen und die bestehensgrenze ist unter 190 dann mach ich mir gerade zuviel arbeit
aber...und das ist leider mein gefhlsleben...solange die offizielle bestehensgrenze nicht drauen ist und ich nicht wei ob ich den einen punkt noch bekomme mache ich mir arge gedanken und traue mich noch nichtmal schon klinikbcher zu bestellen  :Frown:

----------


## Unregistriert

Laelya du hast zu 99.9999 Prozent geschafft..ich freue mich fr dich und du hast es verdient..ansonsten nehmen wir IMPP Gebude auseinander hehe

----------


## mediAnn

Ich hatte damals (August 2006) auch genau 190 Punkte. Aber ich hatte auch Angst, weil ich dachte, dass man nur mit 192 Punkten wirklich auf der sicheren Seite sein kann. Dank MediLearn und ihren Prognosen hab ich mich dann aber beruhigen lassen und letztendlich war die Bestehensgrenze dann 181. Also Laelya, gib die Hoffnung noch nicht auf. 191 hrt sich gut an. Und ich drck weiterhin die Daumen.

----------


## Laelya

hehe....naja mich htte medi learn auch beruhigt wenn da etwas unter 190 gestanden htte *g*
aber so bibber ich halt noch

hab aber schon eine frage ans impp geschickt und wenn sich medilearn da irrt hat sich das ganze ja schon erledigt

----------


## Beau Frost

> ich persnlich sage, dass sich der kurs gelohnt hat, auch wenn ich nur knapp an der bestehensgrenze bin...aber das liegt nicht am kurs
> 
> frs HEX werde ich mir wohl einen psychologen suchen mssen, denn am wissen kann es einfach nicht liegen, nicht nach den vorergebnissen
> 
> also ich kann den kurs nur empfehlen, werde ihn zum hex selbst besuche und empfehle den mittelkurs


Also mal ganz ehrlich jetzt. Man kommt ja eh nicht umhin, Dein gesamtes Leben hier ausgebreitet vorzufinden, inklusive Aufgebot, Medi-Learn-Werbung, seelischem Befinden und wei der Geier was noch. Das soll ja jeder so machen wie er denkt, keine Frage. Aber was ist das denn bitte fr ne Aussage, dass man sich einen Psychologen suchen muss, um das Hex zu bestehen. Das finde ich absolut fragwrdig. Wie eingangs schon berichtet wei ja hier jeder, wie bei Dir der Hase luft und da stellt sich fr mich so die Frage, ob Du nicht das Berufsziel verfehlt hast. Immerhin willst Du mal selber Leute therapieren und nicht selber therapiert werden, oder ?

Jeder kann mal ne Prfung nicht bestehen, solche Tage gibt es bei jedem Studenten auf der ganzen Welt, aber wenn man im 3. Versuch nach gefhlten 300 Semestern gerade so, oder auch nicht, die Hrde Physikum schafft, da frage ich mich doch, wo soll das denn hinfhren ? Es ist ja nicht so, dass es nun einfacher wird, sondern der Spass geht ja anspruchsvoll weiter. 

Wenn Du nun hier sagst, dass es nicht am Wissen gelegen haben kann, dann mag es ja einfach sein, dass Du nicht mit Drucksituationen umgehen kannst und Entscheidungen unter Belastung nicht so Dein Ding sind. Jetzt frage ich mich, wann wirst Du denn noch Schwierigkeiten haben, richtige Entscheidungen zu treffen ? Und da geht es dann nicht um den Leitwert oder um das quivalenzprinzip, sondern unter Umstnden darum, dass Menschen geholfen wird oder nicht. Diese Kleinigkeit ist nicht unwichtig, denke ich.

 Und ganz ehrlich, wenn absehbar wre, dass ich vielleicht fr das nchste Examen nochmal 3 Versuche bentigen wrde, dann wrde ich mir doch berlegen, ob es nicht auch andere schne Berufe gibt. Naja, fr mich ist das ganze ziemlich unverstndlich, aber ok. Wenn Dir das jetzt zu persnlich vorkommt, dann lass Dir gesagt sein, dass ich einfach nur realistisch bin und darstellen mchte, wie das von Auen wirkt.

----------


## Laelya

wenn ich der meinung wre, dass das physikum einem sagt ob man ein guter arzt wird, dann stimme ich dir da zu
aber da ich absolut nicht der meinung bin und auch viele leute kenne, die gleiche erfahrungen gemacht haben wie ich, und die nun rzte sind und bestimmt keine schlechten, dann denke ich....dass ich meinen weg so gehen werd wie auch bisher...

und ja, ich denke es gibt leute die einfach nicht mit MC-Fragen klar kommen, und ich zhle mich dazu.
dass das natrlich nicht der einzige grund ist warum ich bisher durchgefallen ist, ist mir auch bewusst....

aber ganz ehrlich, wenn man wei was ich gelernt habe, dann bezweifelt man einfach, dass es am wissen liegt. dann denkt man eben, dass es vielleicht die prfungssituation an sich ist.

und im klinikalltag werden mir mcfragen berhaupt nicht weiterhelfen...ist ja schn frs studium...aber zeigt mir doch eindeutig eine tendenz fr mich

ich habe ausser 1ner mdl prfung im ersten semester, alle meine mdl prfung auf anhieb bestanden und das nicht knapp etc....also wage ich zu bezweifeln dass ich unter druck nicht arbeiten kann oder denken oder entscheidungen treffen....

eine mc prfung ala physikum hat fr mich berhaupt nichts mit meiner belastungsschwelle zu tun. denn ich denke, die hchste belastung hat man whrrend der vorbereitung auf die prfung und vllt noch in der mdl aber nicht in der schriftlichen....

aber ich sage immer....das ist alles meine ansicht und wenn du mich verurteilen mchtest, dann steht dir das frei
es ist nur natrlich, dass ich nach den sachen die ich in den letzten jahren hier geschrieben habe auch den ein oder anderen amsiert habe, der der meinung ist, dass ich nicht zum arztberuf passe

ich bin aber anderer meinung, viele rzte und ehemalige arbeitskollegen sind anderer meinung und verzeih...da geht mir deine meinung dann ganz bescheiden am hintern vorbei  :hmmm...: 

denn du denkst, dass du mich kennst, aufgrund der dinge die hier stehen....aber das bezweifel ich ganz stark.....

ich werde meinen weg auch weiterhin gehen und wenn medizin hier zu ende sein sollte, gibt es immer noch andere mittel und wege seine ziele zu erreichen und seine trume zu verwirklichen

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> das war gemein.. ich wei, dass es um die 83 prozent sind...;(
> nur ob die 2er grenze wirklich 80 prozent is wollte ich wissen und wie sicher die medilearnergebnisse nun sind


Die 2er Grenze liegt NIEMALS ber 80% und die Ergebnisse von Medilearn sind schon so weit richtig das deine 2 feststehen drfte, so deine Punkte passen... von daher Glckwunsch. Bei der aktuellen Progrnose der Bestehensgrenze liegt die 2er Grenze so bei 255 Punkte...

----------


## saipro

Es sollte schon jedem selbst berlassen werden was fr Konsequenzen er aus einer nicht bestandenen Prfung zieht 
Die Aussage aber, dass man bei Laelya nun sagen kann, dass Sie nicht zur rztin taugt weil sie mit Druck nicht umgehen kann ist an den Haaren herbei gezogen. Prfungsangst ist etwas ganz anderes als Angst im Beruf.
Selbst wenn sich nach dem HEX herausstellen sollte, dass Belastungssituationen nicht so gemeistert werden knnen wie man es verlangt, besteht ja auch die Mglichkeit ein stressfreieres Fach zu whlen wo die Entscheidungen nicht direkt mit Leben und Tod verknpft sind.
Auerdem heit es Medizinstudium und nicht Ausbildung zum Arzt.
Ein Studium soll einem normalerweise auch ermglichen auerhalb eines vorgebenen Berufes qualifiziert zu arbeiten im Gegensatz zu einer Ausbildung, die auf einen spezifischen Beruf vorbereitet.
Daher hoffe ich fr Laelya, dass sie bestanden hat und ihren Traumberuf finden wird!

----------


## Muschen

@Beau Frost: Ich kenne einige ehemalige Studenten, die das Physikum erst beim zweiten oder dritten Anlauf geschafft haben - und heute auf dem besten Weg sind, sehr gute rzte zu werden. - Ich kenne auch leider ein sehr krasses Gegenbeispiel, dass jemand beim ersten Mal durch das Hammerexamen kommt - aber berhaupt nicht fr den Beruf geeignet ist. Kndigungen in der Probezeit etc sind nun die Folge - arme Patienten sage ich nur. Aber das stupide Auswendiglernen der IMPP-Themen hat der betreffenden Person dazu verholfen, die Prfung gerade zu bestehen...

Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass manche Studenten einfach nur Probleme mit der Art der MC-Fragen haben, und das eigentlich Wissen vorhanden ist. Laelya hat beispielsweise die mdl. Prfung schon bestanden (wenn ich mich richtig erinnere) - und das zeigt ja, dass sie mit Prfungssituationen als solche umgehen kann - und noch viel wichtiger, das entsprechende Wissen besitzt. Zudem beweist sie Ausdauer und Mut - das sind zwei wichtige Dinge, die man spter im Berufsleben auch braucht.  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Knitter

Guten Tag!

Kann Jemand abschtzen wieviele Kandidaten dieses Semester insgesammt angetreten sind?
Kann die Impp Seite irgendwie nicht mehr aufrufen...

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Guten Tag!
> 
> Kann Jemand abschtzen wieviele Kandidaten dieses Semester insgesammt angetreten sind?
> Kann die Impp Seite irgendwie nicht mehr aufrufen...


Woher soll man das abschtzen? Ich rate mal soviel etwa wie letztes Jahr?
Also irgendwas um die 7000? Und IMPP-Seite funktioniert tadellos.....

----------


## Knitter

Jaugenau! ber die Anzahl der letzten Kandidaten- htte auch selbst geschaut- komm nur nicht auf die Seite. weiauchnichtwarum :Nixweiss: 
Danke!

----------


## MagicB-o-y-

wie ist das eigentlich? nehmen wir mal an immp nimmt 2 fragen raus und man hat die fragen eh falsch ist man dann nicht  betroffen oder?
und wenn man die richtig hat dann zhlen die? und was passiert dann mit der bestehensgrenze?
Danke schon mal

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> wie ist das eigentlich? nehmen wir mal an immp nimmt 2 fragen raus und man hat die fragen eh falsch ist man dann nicht  betroffen oder?
> und wenn man die richtig hat dann zhlen die? und was passiert dann mit der bestehensgrenze?
> Danke schon mal


Siehe Lies Mich!

----------


## MagicB-o-y-

Danke

----------


## utt80

Hallo nochmal, da ich keine Chance mehr auf ein Bestehen sehe, spiele ich nun (auch wenn es natrlich gerade erst einen Tag vorbei ist) wirklich mit dem Gedanken einen Kurs zu machen. Also es wrde mich freuen, wenn Du Leyla mir da vllt. noch etwas mehr zu sagen knntest!!! Da es ja wirklich nicht so gnstig ist! Vielleicht knnten wir ja einen e-mail Kontakt herstellen?

----------


## tortet

@utt80: Schau Dich lieber nach preiswerteren Alternativen um, die tun es auch.

Mal ehrlich, aber wenn man es trotz Kurs gerade so schafft, auf der Bestehensmarke zu landen, obwohl es nicht an der Vorbereitung liegt, wren mir 2500 Euronen zu schade....  :Hh?:

----------


## utt80

hm naja ich habe schon ein wenig gesucht, aber nichts wirklich vergleichbares gefunden- ist ja auch bei mir bei weitem nicht so, dass das Geld auf den Bumen wchst...

Und bestehen ist bestehen. Nachher IST die Note nicht mehr wichtig und auch wenn der ein oder andere hier so tut, das Physikum ist fr das Dasein eines Arztes sowasvon unwichtig! Es ist nur eben eine groe Hrde auf dem Weg dort hin! Und ich muss auch ehrlich sagen, dass mir die Leute, die immer so tun, als wre es eine Schande fr die Menschheit, wenn jemand mal eine Prfung (auch zweimal) wiederholen muss und doch besser nicht Arzt werden solllte da er diesen Status nicht verdient hat weil man ja was "Besseres" ist langsam echt auf die Nerven gehen (DAS sind die zuknftigen rzte? Die Menschen verurteilen, die Schwierigkeiten haben, und das nicht aufgrund eines mangelnden Intellektes???)- da falle ich lieber zweimal durch, als menschlich so (oberflchlich) zu sein. Es tut mir leid, ich will niemanden persnlich angreifen, nur ich habe in diesem Studium schon oft mitbekommen wie Leute veurteilt wurden und das z.T. auf mieseste Touren nur weil sie keine berflieger sind und nicht so gut auswendig lernen knnen oder vllt. auch psychische Probleme haben, die sie einfach belasten (ohne dass sie sonstige Prfungsngste htten) und sich Hilfe suchen? Das heit doch alles nicht, dass man kein guter Arzt wird! Sorry, aber da sollten ein paar Menschen vielleicht mal drber nachdenken! Schn fr diejenigen, die es so einfach schaffen, aber vielleicht solltet ihr euch mal berlegen, dass nicht bei allem Menschen das Leben eine gerade Strae ist!

----------


## tortet

Selbstverstndlich ist Bestehen das Wichtigste, da sind wir vllig einer Meinung. Wie wichtig die Note fr die rztliche Ttigkeit ist, brauchst Du mit mir nicht zu diskutieren, ich bin Zweitstudentin im fortgeschrittenen Alter und mir geht die Note sowas von am A. vorbei. 

Aber das *Preis-Leistungsverhltnis* sollte stimmen: 

auch wenn mir wahrscheinlich Laelya nachher den Kopf abreisst, aber Kreuzergebnisse von 80% hatte sie bereits im Frhjahr. Also was genau hat der Kurs jetzt gebracht? Sie war gut vorbereitet, hat gut gekreuzt, und musste trotzdem um ihr Bestehen bangen. Das Problem liegt anscheinend woanders, _das eben htte die Psychologin vor Ort aber erkennen mssen_. 
Wer sagt denn, dass sie im Frhjahr nicht bereits bestanden htte, wenn sie am 2. Tag erschienen wre? 

Es ist knapp geworden und sie wird auch noch ein wenig zittern mssen, bis die Ergebnisse entgltig vorliegen, es htte aber eben auch knapp daneben sein knnen. DAS ist meiner Meinung nach nicht genug, wenn ein Kurs so teuer ist.

brigens habe ich selbst an einem Kurs teilgenommen, der ebenfalls ber 2 Monate ging und trotzdem nur ein Zehntel(!) gekostet hat. Der Kurs war super, wrde ich jederzeit wieder machen.

----------


## sallolli

> Und bestehen ist bestehen. Nachher IST die Note nicht mehr wichtig und auch wenn der ein oder andere hier so tut, das Physikum ist fr das Dasein eines Arztes sowasvon unwichtig! Es ist nur eben eine groe Hrde auf dem Weg dort hin! Und ich muss auch ehrlich sagen, dass mir die Leute, die immer so tun, als wre es eine Schande fr die Menschheit, wenn jemand mal eine Prfung (auch zweimal) wiederholen muss und doch besser nicht Arzt werden solllte da er diesen Status nicht verdient hat weil man ja was "Besseres" ist langsam echt auf die Nerven gehen (DAS sind die zuknftigen rzte? Die Menschen verurteilen, die Schwierigkeiten haben, und das nicht aufgrund eines mangelnden Intellektes???)- da falle ich lieber zweimal durch, als menschlich so (oberflchlich) zu sein. Es tut mir leid, ich will niemanden persnlich angreifen, nur ich habe in diesem Studium schon oft mitbekommen wie Leute veurteilt wurden und das z.T. auf mieseste Touren nur weil sie keine berflieger sind und nicht so gut auswendig lernen knnen oder vllt. auch psychische Probleme haben, die sie einfach belasten (ohne dass sie sonstige Prfungsngste htten) und sich Hilfe suchen? Das heit doch alles nicht, dass man kein guter Arzt wird! Sorry, aber da sollten ein paar Menschen vielleicht mal drber nachdenken! Schn fr diejenigen, die es so einfach schaffen, aber vielleicht solltet ihr euch mal berlegen, dass nicht bei allem Menschen das Leben eine gerade Strae ist!



 :Meine Meinung: 

 ::-winky:

----------


## utt80

ich habe mir Leylas ganze "Geschichte" ehrlich gesagt nicht  durchgelesen, und ja vielleicht hast Du ja auch recht damit, dass ein Psychologe da andere Probleme htte erkennen mssen, aber die Frage ist auch, wie viel ein Psychologe in 5 Wochen schon ausrichten kann, je nachdem wie die Probleme sind.

Und ich stimmt Dir vollkommen zu: Mir ist das Preis- Leistungsverhltnis auch sehr wichtig und ich bin mir auch noch nicht sicher, ob ich einen Kurs machen soll, aber einen anderen (gnstigeren, mit besserem Preis- Leistungsverhltnis) habe ich bisher nicht gefunden, und bisher habe ich halt auer Leyla niemanden gefunden, der an IRGENDEINEM Kurs teilgenommen hat und mir Infos geben konnte/kann!

Aber darum geht es bei mir auch nicht, ich bin natrlich nervs und das wird beim 3. Versuch bestimmt nicht besser, aber es ist nicht so, dass ich mich nicht konzentrieren kann, Panik bekomme, oder andere psychische Probleme htte, es war entweder so, dass ich mir sicher war, oder es einfach nicht wusste- es war nicht so, dass ich ein Blackout habe oder sowas, ich habe anscheinend (zum 2. Mal) falsch gelernt- oder nicht intensiv genug (auch wenn ich finde, dass ich viel wei, aber anscheinend nicht das was gefragt wird) und da brauche ich Hilfe.

Wenn Du einen anderen Kurs gemacht hast und kennst, dann wrde ich mich auch sehr freuen, wenn Du mir dazu einen Link schicken knntest, oder sonst irgendeine Info/ Kontaktdaten hast. Ich freue mich ber alles, was man mir hier sagen kann- ich habe nur gelesen, dass Leyla einen Kurs gemacht hat und habe sonst von niemand anderem sowas gelesen (bin bisher auch nicht aktiv in diesem Forum gewesen) und bin nun auf der Suche nach "Hilfe" oder einer Lsung, wie auch immer man das ausdrcken will, und habe mich deshalb an sie gewendet, da ich auch keinen anderen Weg fr mich sehe, auch wenn der ein oder andere hier sagt, dass man sich dann halt mehr hinsetzen muss (am Lernaufwand und der investierten Zeit liegt es aber nicht!). Ich halte mich nicht fr zu dumm- ich muss nur vielleicht mal einen anderen "Lernweg" gezeigt bekommen- klar wrde ich lieber eine gnstigere Variante finden! Also ich bin fr jeden Tipp, fr jeden anderen Kurs dankbar!!!

Und werden in den Medilearn- Kursen auch deren Skripte benutzt? Denn mit denen habe ich gelernt und ich denke, dass ein Problem ist, dass die eben "nur" das beinhalten, was schonmal gefragt wurde, aber nicht wirklich umfassend genug sind, da es ja immer wieder neue Themen und Fragen gibt und eben nicht nur Altfragen! 2000 euro wren mir fr das Wiederholen der Medilearn- Skripte doch zu teuer!  :bhh:

----------


## tortet

@utt80: Wollte Dir gerade was schicken, hast aber PN deaktiviert...  :Nixweiss: 

Einfach mal nach "Repetitorium Physikum" googeln. Da findest Du verschiedene Angebote. An welcher Uni studierst Du - an manchen Fakultten wird ja auch ein solcher Kurs angeboten. 

Ein Kurs bringt imho sehr viel, kann es nur empfehlen. :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Darla

> Aber was ist das denn bitte fr ne Aussage, dass man sich einen Psychologen suchen muss, um das Hex zu bestehen. Das finde ich absolut fragwrdig.


Also DAS hat ja mal gar nix zu sagen. Nicht umsonst gibt es in einigen Lndern Psychologen am Arbeitsplatz. Ich wei zwar leider nicht ob das in Deutschland auch berall so ist, aber gerade im Rettungsdienst gibt es vielerorts Psychologen, an die man sich wenden kann, wenn man etwas gesehen hat, das man nicht verarbeiten kann oder eben wenn der Stress zu gro wird.

Mir wurde sogar schon mal empfohlen (im Rahmen eines Lehrganges), dass sich jeder einen Weg suchen sollte, mit schwierigen Situationen fertig zu werden. Fr die einen reicht da eben ein langer Spaziergang, andere reden mit ihrer Familie oder Freunden, und noch mal andere suchen sich eben einen Psychologen. 

Das ist berhaupt nicht verwerflich, sondern zeugt eher von wahrer Strke, wenn man sich gegen das immer noch sehr verbreitete Vorurteil durchsetzt, dass jeder, der zu einem Psychologen geht, einen an der Klatsche hat. 

Was ntzt es einem, wenn man leidet, nur um der allgemeinen Meinung zu entsprechen? Das sind dann die, die irgendwann Tabletten nehmen, vom Dach springen oder sich vor einen Zug werfen. Und dann ist das Geschrei auf einmal gro...

Sorry, wenn ich da jetzt etwas vom Thema abgekommen bin... musste ich gerade mal loswerden...  :Smilie:

----------


## tortet

Irgendwo muss ja die Ursache liegen, ein guter Psychologe wird es herausfinden.
Jedenfalls htte sie dann 4 Jahre Zeit, an dem Problem zu arbeiten und das Hex in einem Anlauf zu rocken.  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## utt80

> Also DAS hat ja mal gar nix zu sagen. Nicht umsonst gibt es in einigen Lndern Psychologen am Arbeitsplatz. Ich wei zwar leider nicht ob das in Deutschland auch berall so ist, aber gerade im Rettungsdienst gibt es vielerorts Psychologen, an die man sich wenden kann, wenn man etwas gesehen hat, das man nicht verarbeiten kann oder eben wenn der Stress zu gro wird.
> 
> Mir wurde sogar schon mal empfohlen (im Rahmen eines Lehrganges), dass sich jeder einen Weg suchen sollte, mit schwierigen Situationen fertig zu werden. Fr die einen reicht da eben ein langer Spaziergang, andere reden mit ihrer Familie oder Freunden, und noch mal andere suchen sich eben einen Psychologen. 
> 
> Das ist berhaupt nicht verwerflich, sondern zeugt eher von wahrer Strke, wenn man sich gegen das immer noch sehr verbreitete Vorurteil durchsetzt, dass jeder, der zu einem Psychologen geht, einen an der Klatsche hat. 
> 
> Was ntzt es einem, wenn man leidet, nur um der allgemeinen Meinung zu entsprechen? Das sind dann die, die irgendwann Tabletten nehmen, vom Dach springen oder sich vor einen Zug werfen. Und dann ist das Geschrei auf einmal gro...
> 
> Sorry, wenn ich da jetzt etwas vom Thema abgekommen bin... musste ich gerade mal loswerden...


 :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## utt80

oh, sorry, ich aktiviere es mal! *rusper* wie gehtdas denn??

----------


## papiertiger

oben links auf "Kontrollzentrum" klicken, dort gibt es unter "Einstellungen und Optionen" den Unterpunkt "Einstellungen ndern"..  dort gibt es relativ weit unten die Mglcihkeit, PN zu aktivieren.. einfach ein Hkchen in entsprechendes Feld setzen.  :hmmm...:

----------


## utt80

Danke, msste jetzt aktiviert sein  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Stromer

*Laelya,* du machst es ja wieder ganz schn spannend! Aber es drfte klargehen, denke ich  :hmmm...: 

Ich muss mich jetzt erstmal ein paar Tage auskurieren. Ich bin sowas von krank! Es war eine schlimme Prfung- ich habe gefroren, meine Nase war entweder verstopft oder lief. Zum Teil habe ich durch den Mund geatmet, da wurde der Hals trocken und ich bekam Reizhusten (die armen Menschen neben mir)
Werde dieses WE nur mit meinem Baby verbingen  :Grinnnss!:  Das wird cool! ::-dance: 

Ich glaube brigens auch bestanden zu haben - laut ML 205 Punkte :Love: 
Lohn fr Mhe und Qual  :bhh: 

liebste Grsse an alle

----------


## Trianna

@Stromer 


Ahhhh... Super  :Smilie: 

Dir hatte ich auch so die Daumen gedrckt : ))))))


Cuuuuhuuuuuuuulll....

----------


## Stromer

:Love: 

Danke, danke...

----------


## Trianna

Naja Studimamas mssen ja irgendwie zusammenhalten *dramatisch werd* 

 :Woow:

----------


## MissGarfield83

@stromer : Toll - du klangst ja nicht so optimistisch. Freu mich fr dich  :Smilie:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@Stromer- Super!  :Top:  Herzlichen Glckwunsch!!

----------


## Gast26092018

Auch von mir Glckwunsch!  ::-winky: 

Sagt mal: Macht man sich fr die mndliche Prfung besonders schick? Was zieht ihr an? Glaubt ihr es reicht wenn ich ein kurzrmliges schwarzes Hemd, dunkle Hosen(Jeans?) und Dockers anziehe? Wie kleiden sich die Dozenten? Kommen die alle mit Anzug?

----------


## jijichu

> Auch von mir Glckwunsch! 
> 
> Sagt mal: Macht man sich fr die mndliche Prfung besonders schick? Was zieht ihr an? Glaubt ihr es reicht wenn ich ein kurzrmliges schwarzes Hemd, dunkle Hosen(Jeans?) und Dockers anziehe? Wie kleiden sich die Dozenten? Kommen die alle mit Anzug?


Also bei mir saen 2 in Anzughose und Hemd da und einer im Anzug. Die Jungs mit denen ich Prfung hatte kamen im Anzug, ich hatte eine schicke schwarze Hose und eine weie Bluse an. Uns wurde gesagt, dass macht einen besseren Eindruck auf die Prfer. Je nach Prfer (falls Ihr eine Vorbesprechung habt knnt Ihr Euch ja anschauen wie sie selbst so auftreten) ist es egal, bei der Mehrzahl wrde ich dazu tendieren, nicht leger hinzugehen.  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## epeline

> Auch von mir Glckwunsch! 
> 
> Sagt mal: Macht man sich fr die mndliche Prfung besonders schick? Was zieht ihr an? Glaubt ihr es reicht wenn ich ein kurzrmliges schwarzes Hemd, dunkle Hosen(Jeans?) und Dockers anziehe? Wie kleiden sich die Dozenten? Kommen die alle mit Anzug?


erstmal auch allen herzlichen glckwunsch!  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party: 

also, einer meiner prfer war der knaller
kurze, beige treckinghose mit taschen an den seiten, birkenstocks modell ausgelatscht mit tennissocken, lila ausgewaschnener urlaub mit mallorca bgelbild drauf.... 

die andern zwei hatten dunkle hose u hemd an.

ich denke mal, etwas schicker als freizeit kleidung reicht.
ich hatte ne dunkle jeans, und nen schickeres oberteil an.

ps: wir hatten die prfer in der groen vorbesprechung gefragt, ob wert auf besondere kleidung gelegt wrde. und die antwort war wrtlich: "wissen sie, mir ist das total egal, solange sie nicht nackt kommen"  ::-oopss:

----------


## Anna Lena_Michaelis

Wir waren im Prpsaal und hatten dann sowieso Kittel an. Die Anatomen wollten aber schon was schickes sehen (einer aus der lteren Garde erzhlte was von Kostm, aber da war bei mir dann doch Schluss;)).
Vor allem die Biochemiker setzten dann aber doch auf kurze Hose und Sandalen.
Aber bei uns wars im Vorfeld schon auffllig, das einigen Prfern "angemessene" Kleidung wichtig war und damit war zumindest ne dunkle Hose mit Bluse bzw. Hemd gemeint.

----------


## Stromer

@MissGarfield: Ja, das mit dem Optimismus ist so ne Sache. Hatte nie soviel gekreuzt, wie ihr. Da war mir immer ganz schlecht, wenn ich die Zahlen las. Letztlich habe ich genau die 64% gehalten, die ich auch z.H. gekreuzt habe :Blush:  

@ALL: Es geht hier schon um eine wichtige mndliche Prfung und da geht man eigentlich nicht verloddert hin  :hmmm...:  Ich werde eine Anzughose und Bluse tragen und ich denke das ist auch angemessen. Ein Kostm - naja - das wre mir schlicht zu unbequem und das kann der Prfer auch voll vergessen.

----------


## Darla

Na ja, es ntzt ja keinem was, wenn man sich total aufbrezelt und sich dann nicht mehr wohl fhlt... Wenn die Bluse stndig verrutscht, die Schuhe kneifen usw. 
Etwas schicker sollte es schon sein, also die bereits viel erwhnte dunkle Hose und schickes Hemd/Bluse. Aber eben so, dass man sich damit nicht verkleidet fhlt.
Bei uns findet die Prfung auch im Prp-Saal statt... da ist es wichtiger, dass der Kittel sauber und gebgelt ist...

----------


## Miss Tiffy

::-winky:  Hallo alle zusammen,

ich wollte mich auch nur noch mal kurz melden und verknden, dass ich knapp bestanden habe und nun noch ein wenig zittern muss, bis das endgltige Ergebnis kommt. Doch ich hoffe das Beste und bin voller Optimismus und Elan.

Bis demnchst einmal.....  :Party:

----------


## Autolyse

Ich trau mich ja kaum es laut zu sagen, aber: Klinik, auf geht's.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## MissGarfield83

> Ich trau mich ja kaum es laut zu sagen, aber: Klinik, auf geht's.


Nana ... viele sind noch nicht soweit ... also man nicht den Tag vor dem Abend loben ...

----------


## Samal78

Servus zusammen und Glckwunsch an alle die das Schriftliche sicher bestanden haben, und ein : "Kopf hoch !" an alle die noch bangen mssen.
Wie bringt es Horst Schlmmer doch so trefflich auf den Punkt: "Macht eusch nit varrckt!"
Ich bin mittlerweile im 2. Klin und hab vor nem Jahr genau wie viele hier ums bestehen gebangt. Bei mir lag Medi-Learn zu 100% genau, vielleicht beruhigt das den einen oder anderen.
Ich htt aber eigentlich ne Frage wegen meiner Freundin, die hat jetzt Physikum gehabt und packt wohl die Zwei wenn sie jetzt mndlich ne Eins macht.
Denke ich,.... denn es ist so dass sie im einzigen benoteten Schein der Vorklinik, dem Wahlpflichtfach ne 3 hat.
Fliet diese Note nun also in die Berechnung der Gesamnote mit ein oder nicht, denn dass knnte im Zweifel den Schnitt ja so verndern, dass es nie mehr als ne Zwei werden kann.

Ich hoffe diese Frage empfindet hier niemand als zynisch, ich selbst stand wie gesagt auch woanders.

Danke im Voraus fr die Antworten

Samal


@laelya zwei Dinge 1.: Deine Punkte werden mit dem Impp bereinstimmen
                          2.: Herzlichen Glckwunsch :Top:

----------


## jijichu

Nein, die Note steht zwar auf dem Zeugnis, aber nur die schriftliche und mndl. Note vom Physikum zhlen fr die Berechnung.

----------


## Samal78

::-winky: Vielen Dank Jijichu fr deine schnelle Antwort, man merkt dass du auch aus der Elite-Uni Frankfurt kommst, dass ist die harte "Nrnberger Schule" :dumdiddeldum...:

----------


## Jalal

immer daumen drcken!!!! :Top:

----------


## epeline

> Nein, die Note steht zwar auf dem Zeugnis, aber nur die schriftliche und mndl. Note vom Physikum zhlen fr die Berechnung.


fr die meisten wre es ja eher positiv, wenn das wahlfach mit rienzhlen wrde  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## medica2007

hallo!

kann es sein, dass sich die Lsungen etwas verndert haben? 

hab nmlich pltzlich eine andere punktzahl als gestern auf meiner statistischen Examensauswertungsseite?!

dann htte man doch per Email bescheid bekommen mssen, wenn man sich in den Email-Verteiler eingeschrieben hat, oder? :Nixweiss: 



hab mir zwar die lsg. nochmal angeschaut, aber nicht gefunden, was sich verndert haben soll.

----------


## HosHa

ich hab pltzlich laut literaturauswertung einen punkt weniger....

----------


## nickl

Hey, ich hab das schriftliche und am Donnerstag muss ich in die mndliche, mache nur Protokolle, aber das ist so viel :Traurig:  Kann mich jemand beruhigen, ich habe so Angst mich zu blamieren  :Traurig:  :Traurig:  :Traurig:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Hey, ich hab das schriftliche und am Donnerstag muss ich in die mndliche, mache nur Protokolle, aber das ist so viel Kann mich jemand beruhigen, ich habe so Angst mich zu blamieren


Die Angst hat JEDER aber sie ist unbegrndet, die allermeisten Prfer wissen was fr eine Belastung das Physikum ist und wollen einem auch nichts bses und helfen auch.
Und jetzt noch ein Mantra *Alles wird gut*Ab Donnerstag ist es vorbei*

----------


## lottisworld

@nickl: Ich drck Dir ganz feste die Daumen! So im Nachhinein muss ich sagen, das ich die Mndliche wirklich als einfacheren Part von beiden empfunden habe.
 Natrlich hab ich mich vorher auch total verrckt gemacht und war einen Tag vorher der Meinung, das ich da gar nicht hin mchte...
Ich glaube nicht, das irgend ein Prfer ernsthaft daran interessiert ist, seine Prflinge blozustellen und reinzureiten.
Und Deine Mitprflinge werden mindestens genauso aufgeregt sein wie Du!
Also- Daumen hoch, Du wirst das machen, TOI TOI TOI!!! :hmmm...:

----------


## nickl

Danke ihr beiden, ich habe nur das Gefhl nix zu knnen und meine Prfer fragen wirklich ein breites Spektrum ab, inklusive Schlaf, EEG :Traurig:  :kotzen:  Ich lese die Sachen, spreche sie mir laut vor, habe aber das Gefhl sie wieder sofort zu vergessen, fr Wiederholung bleibt keine Zeit  :Frown:  War jemand so richtig schlecht und ist trotzdem durchgekommen? Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich hier was geschenkt haben will, aber mit einigen Themen braucht man mir eher gar nicht zu kommen :Traurig:

----------


## lottisworld

Hey nickl, mach Dir mal nicht so einen Kopf, keiner wird von Dir einen flssigen 15-Minuten-Monolog zu einem Thema erwarten.
Bei uns war es eher so, das man eine Frage bekommen hat, und zunchst nur kurz etwas sagen sollte, dann wurde halt hinterher gefragt. Wenn's ins Stocken kam, gab es Hilfe und es wurde keinem der Kopf abgerissen, wenn es nicht so flssig lief.
Letztendlich sind alle mit einer guten Note rausgegangen.
Ich hab mich brigens vor Prfungsantritt auch so ziemlich wissensfrei gefhlt, aber glaube mir, sobald du da drin bist, wird Dir auch wieder etwas einfallen! :Grinnnss!:

----------


## alassad2010

Hallo Kollege und kollegenin,
was ist die Bestehgrenze? ich hab 189 punkte  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Hallo Kollege und kollegenin,
> was ist die Bestehgrenze? ich hab 189 punkte


Hallo die aktuellen Prognose der Bestehensgrenze liegt bei 190

----------


## ohusa

Mhhhh, also vor dem Schriftlichen gings mir ja noch erstaunlich gut psychisch, aber jetzt vor dem Mndlichen hab ich das Gefhl es geht gar nichts mehr. Ich bin mde schon vor ich aufstehe, weil ich ganz genau wei, dass wieder ein Lerntag vor mir liegt, ich hab das Gefhl, alles was ich wiederhole sofort wieder zu vergessen und mchte es einfach nur noch hinter mir haben (hab aber erst am 6.). Alle aus meiner Gruppe scheinen so viel mehr zu wissen als ich und irgendwie ist alles doof :Nixweiss: 
Noch einen freien Tag kann ich einfach nicht mehr einbauen - ich hab nach dem Schriftlichen schon 2 Tage frei gemacht... :was ist das...?: 

Geht es euch auch so, die, die ihr die mndliche Prfung noch vor euch habt?

----------


## papiertiger

ohusa, *handreich*, bin auch am sechsten dran.

bei mir luft es gerade noch berraschend gut, ich hab mir den lernendspurt aufs mndliche eigentlich schlimmer vorgestellt, als das schriftliche noch vor mir lag und ich nur dachte, oh man, jetzt schriftliches und dann nochmal anderthalb wochen weiterlernen.. 

hab auch donnerstag und freitag schn frei gemacht (gut, mit nachtdienst dazu auch, geld muss ja auch verdient werden ;) ) und gestern dann mal ganz entspannt angefangen wieder ins lernen einzusteigen.. wiegesagt, bis jetzt geht es, aber wenn ich dran denk dass noch 7,5 lerntage vor mir liegen.. mh. die krise wird schon noch kommen.

----------


## Knitter

Hmmm, hab auch am 6ten.
Bin aber wahrscheinlich durchs Schriftliche gefallen. :Traurig:  Am liebsten wrd ich jetzt einfach gar nicht in die Mndliche gehen. Motivation ist nicht vorhanden und in meinem Kopf blubberts nur...
Wenn ihr euch beim Schriflichen sicher seid: Reit euch zusammen- dann ist es in 7 Tagen rumrumrumrumrumrum!!!

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

> Hmmm, hab auch am 6ten.
> Bin aber wahrscheinlich durchs Schriftliche gefallen. Am liebsten wrd ich jetzt einfach gar nicht in die Mndliche gehen. Motivation ist nicht vorhanden und in meinem Kopf blubberts nur...
> Wenn ihr euch beim Schriflichen sicher seid: Reit euch zusammen- dann ist es in 7 Tagen rumrumrumrumrumrum!!!


geh hin, dann musst du nur noch eine Prfung wiederholen!

----------


## nickl

Mir gehts auch so, leider hab ich aber schon am 2. die Mndliche, wnschte ich htte spter, weil ich nie und nimmer mit dem Stoff durch sein werde. Kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, dass es sooooooo schwer ist da durchzufallen,wie alle immer meinen, im mndlichen ist es schlimm, wenn man z.B. den Verlauf den N. facialis nicht kann, im schriftlichen nicht, ist eine Frage, raten und weiter gehts. Ich wrde tausend mal lieber noch 2 mal Physikum schreiben als 1 mal in die mndliche. ich habe so ein bauchgefhl, dass das nicht klappen wird und meistens trgt mich mein Bauchgefhl nicht, ich versuche mich dmit zu trosten, indem ich mich an die ZNS Prfung erinnere, es lief einfach nur unterirdisch, trotzdem hatte ich bestanden, keine Ahnung wie das passiert ist. Ich habe Angst, das Histoprparat nicht zu erkennen, Nebenniere ist einfach, aber mein Prfer steht total auf Geschlechtsorgane, diese bescheuten Glandulae erkenne ich einfach nicht, Parotis, Pankreas, Submandibularis, alles Gleich, hoffentlich hat er Erbarmen mit mir und denkt, dass das an der Aufregung liegt... :was ist das...?:  Aber im Endeffekt denk ich mir, dass es sowieso egal ist, denn mndlich ist immer ein Pokerspiel und eine Glckssache. Oh manno, ich hoffe so sehr, dass es vielleicht doch reicht :Traurig:  :Traurig:  :Traurig:

----------


## loplop

> Hmmm, hab auch am 6ten.
> Bin aber wahrscheinlich durchs Schriftliche gefallen. Am liebsten wrd ich jetzt einfach gar nicht in die Mndliche gehen. Motivation ist nicht vorhanden und in meinem Kopf blubberts nur...
> Wenn ihr euch beim Schriflichen sicher seid: Reit euch zusammen- dann ist es in 7 Tagen rumrumrumrumrumrum!!!


 :Keks:  fr Knitter. Du bist mit deinen 186 Pkt. noch lange nicht durchgefallen. Mal nicht so schwarz. Also: Rei du dich zusammen! (Jaja, Ratschlge sind auch nur Schlge....)
Es wird alles gut.  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## expecting

> Mir gehts auch so, leider hab ich aber schon am 2. die Mndliche, wnschte ich htte spter, weil ich nie und nimmer mit dem Stoff durch sein werde. Kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, dass es sooooooo schwer ist da durchzufallen,wie alle immer meinen, im mndlichen ist es schlimm, wenn man z.B. den Verlauf den N. facialis nicht kann, im schriftlichen nicht, ist eine Frage, raten und weiter gehts. Ich wrde tausend mal lieber noch 2 mal Physikum schreiben als 1 mal in die mndliche. ich habe so ein bauchgefhl, dass das nicht klappen wird und meistens trgt mich mein Bauchgefhl nicht, ich versuche mich dmit zu trosten, indem ich mich an die ZNS Prfung erinnere, es lief einfach nur unterirdisch, trotzdem hatte ich bestanden, keine Ahnung wie das passiert ist. Ich habe Angst, das Histoprparat nicht zu erkennen, Nebenniere ist einfach, aber mein Prfer steht total auf Geschlechtsorgane, diese bescheuten Glandulae erkenne ich einfach nicht, Parotis, Pankreas, Submandibularis, alles Gleich, hoffentlich hat er Erbarmen mit mir und denkt, dass das an der Aufregung liegt... Aber im Endeffekt denk ich mir, dass es sowieso egal ist, denn mndlich ist immer ein Pokerspiel und eine Glckssache. Oh manno, ich hoffe so sehr, dass es vielleicht doch reicht



Hey, 
mir gehts echt ganz genauso. Genau das mit dem Facialis hab ich mir vorhin auch gedacht!! Und dass ich auch echt lieber noch 3 mal die schriftliche machen wrde ...

Die Prfer wollen halt sehen, dass man die Zusammenhnge verstanden hat, damit sie einen quasi "ruhigen Gewissens" Arzt werden lassen knnen. Daran musst du immer denken. Also versuchen, genug grundlegende Kompetenz zu vermitteln, auch wenn du manches nicht weit. Denn ich denke, die allermeisten Prfer wollen niemanden durchfallen lassen, sie wollen nur verhindern, dass "vllig" unfhige (wie auch immer man das dann eben definiert ...) Leute in die Klinik kommen und am Ende auf Patienten losgelassen werden. So kommt es mir zumindest vor.

Also, ich wnsch dir alles alles Gute fr Donnerstag!!  :Grinnnss!:   :Top:

----------


## nickl

@Expecting. Vielen, vielen Dank!!!! Ich hoffe, es wird nicht allzu schlimm morgen. Im Moment ist es ja mein 1. Versuch, also wre es theoretisch nicht so schlimm durchzufallen, aber ich hasse die Konfrontation mit dem Prfer, die Konfrontation mit einem Zettel ist mir tausend mal lieber. Sollte es also nicht klappen, werden ich mir nochmal meine Thiemekurzlehrbcher reinziehen und jeden Tag ein paar Kapitel mndlich wiederholen, Karteikarten schreiben etc, ich habe schon genaustens einen Lernplan ausgearbeitet (ich wei, ich bin krass ::-oopss: ) Das beruhigt mich etwas. Habe ich vor dem schriftlichen Physikum genauso gemacht, aber der ist anschlieend in den Mll gewandert, weil ichs bestanden hab :Grinnnss!:  Mir ist auch schon total schlecht, ich kann seit Wochen nicht mehr vernnftig essen, das einzige was ich runterkriege ist Knckebrot, Beruhigungstee und Schleckermulchenjoghurt, habe auch viel abgenommen und mir ist permanent kalt, vom permanenten Sodbrennen wollen wir mal schweigen. -.- Das Schlimme ist, ich wei, dass ich vieles kann, aber ebend auch vieles nicht, es hngt absolut von den Fragen ab, die ich bekomme, kommen gute Fragen, hab ich die Chance ne gute Note abzustauben, wenn nicht, dann ists Essig mit Bestehen... So, ich werde mal aus dem Bett kommen, Physio und BC wiederholen und dann ne Runde mikroskopieren in der Uni und dann Bilder im Atlas schauen, fr mehr hab ich einfach keine Kraft. Expecting, ich wnsche dir nchste Woche alles, alles Gute und versuche jetzt einfach nochmal durchzupowern, gibt alles, damit du dir nicht vorwerfen kannst, dass du zu wenig gemacht hast. Fhl dich gedrckt!

----------


## MissGarfield83

> Die Prfer wollen halt sehen, dass man die Zusammenhnge verstanden hat, damit sie einen quasi "ruhigen Gewissens" Arzt werden lassen knnen. Daran musst du immer denken.


Klingt als httest du Hr. Prof Dr. B. in BC  :Smilie:

----------


## nickl

Angst, Panik  :was ist das...?:  :Traurig:  :Traurig:  :Traurig:  :Traurig:  :Traurig:  :Traurig:

----------


## expecting

> Angst, Panik


*umarm*  ::-winky: 

Kopf hoch! Mehr als schief gehen kanns nicht (was es nicht wird), und selbst dann httest du noch 2 Versuche  ::-angel:   versuch, es positiv zu sehen. Schon ganz bald ist der Stress erstmal vorbei.

----------


## ernieundbert123

> Angst, Panik



Au Mann,mir gehts genauso wie Dir, und ich bin erst am 6. dran.

Ich wnsche Dir alles Gute, und dass nur die "guten" Fragen kommen.
Groer Daumendrck!

----------


## nickl

Ach, ihr beiden seid soooooooooooo lieb, es hilf mir soooooooo sehr, wenn ich wei, dass ihr mir die Dumchen haltet. Das werde ich auch fr euch machen!!!


Ja, ich hoffe einfach das beste und erwarte das Schlimmste, Lernplan und Bcher fr das nchste halbe Jahr liegen hier bereit, falls es schief gehen sollte, aber es geht zuerst in den Urlaub. Woahhhh, wie ich mich so darauf freue, war schon ewig nicht mehr im Urlaub, will iwo hin, wo ich mir die Sonne auf meine Ksehaut scheinen lassen kann. hihi Auerdem wollte ich mir so ein fesches E-Piano holen und ein neuerer und leichterer Lppi wre auch nicht schlecht :Grinnnss!:  Wie ihr seht, habe ich groe Plne  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Woow: 

Drckt mir die Daumen fr ein eindeutiges Histoprparat: Thymus oder Schilddrse oder Nebennierenrinde fnd ich schon sehr nett, der Rest kann mir gestohlen bleiben  :Grinnnss!:  Ich habe gerade einen Anruf erhalten von nem Kommilitonen, der heute dran war und er hat nur Gutes berichtet, aber ich trau dem Braten noch nicht so ganz und werde mir morgen selbst ein Bild machen.

----------


## DocMartin

Alter Schwede, ihr macht euch ja noch krasser verrckt als wir, die wir erstmal hoffen mssen, einen Studienplatz zu kriegen^^

Wnsch allen viel Erfolg  :Top:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Leute ich drck euch allen ganz ganz fest die Daumen!! Ihr packt das- ist halb so schlimm wie man meint! Ganz bestimmt!
Sagt mal.. wie lange dauert das denn bis wir Ergebnisse vom IMPP bekommen?? *zappel* Ich hasse die Warterei!

----------


## ohusa

Der Mann vom LPA hat bei uns am 1. Tag des schriftlichen Physikums gesagt, dass wir frhestens Ende September mit Post rechnen knnen und, dass wir hoffen sollen, dass es ein normaler Brief ist, denn dass man durchgefallen ist erhlt man als Einschreiben...

Ohje, ich mchte, dass Montag schon vorbei ist...ich finde das grad viel schlimmer als das Warten aufs schriftliche. Vor allem, wenn dann im Prpsaal dauernd Leute reinstrmen, die schon fertig sind - ich will auch!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ende September?? Ist ja voll tzend... :Keks: 
Vor allem beginnt meine Famulatur schon Mitte September.. was aber nicht so tragisch ist, wie ich hoffe.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Vor allem - wir mssen uns bis sptestens 22.9. fr die Kurse des nchsten Semesters anmelden...schon toll,dass sich das so berschneidet... nun ja, abwarten.

----------


## azure

Bekommen wir denn Ende September nur erst unser Ergebnis? Soll heien, verffentlicht das IMPP die Lsungen vorher schon im Internet?

Liebe Gre
azure

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Yes, hab eben beim IMPP angerufen... in etwa 1,5 Wochen sind Ergebnisse auf der Seite des IMPP ersichtlich. Zeitgleich schickt das IMPP die Ergenisse an die jeweiligen Prfungsmter. Von denen hngt es schlielich ab, wann wir dann Post bekommen. Rechne aber auch damit, dass es Ende September wird...
Die Warterei macht mich echt verrckt... jeden Tag denke ich noch mehr, dass ich bertragungsfehler habe und frage mich ob es sein kann, dass meine Antwortbgen verschwunden sein knnten,.. auf dem Weg nach Mainz oder so...  :Woow:  ::-oopss:  Es lebe die Paranoia!

----------


## Darla

Jetzt knnen wir eh nichts mehr ndern... also ablenken, vom Stress erholen und abwarten...  :Smilie:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Man kann meist schon am Tag an dem das IMPP alles rausrckt, beim LPA anrufen oder beim Studiendekanat, bei uns verschickt das Studiendekanat am Tag der Herausgabe die Liste mit den Ergebnissen per email und macht nen Aushang....

----------


## nickl

YEAH,YEAH,YEAH :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party: 
Expecting, mach dir keine Sorgen, es war total ok,nur keinen Blackout kriegen. ::-bee:

----------


## ohusa

Herzlichen Glckwunsch!!!!!!!!! :Party:  :Party:  :Party: 

Ich bin sehr neidisch...noch 3 Tage.....ahhhhhh

----------


## ernieundbert123

> YEAH,YEAH,YEAH
> Expecting, mach dir keine Sorgen, es war total ok,nur keinen Blackout kriegen.


Sehr schn! Herzlichen Glckwunsch  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## nickl

Ihr schafft das auch alle, es ist wirklich nicht sooooooooo schlimm wie man es sich vorstellt. Ich war ein nervses Wrack heute morgen und es ging gar nix mehr. In der Prfung war ich dann erstaunlich gut und es lief auch blendend, man erinnert sich pltzlich an Sachen, ich war selbst erstaunt, als ich mir aus der Nase popeln konnte, dass die Stria vascularis die Endolymphe herstellt und durch Lasix gehemmt werden kann. Ich wrde empfehlen, dass ich euch die Protokolle gaaaaaaaanz genau anschaut und natrlich gehrt ein Funke Glck dazu, irgendwie haben die nur die Themen abgefragt, die ich sehr detailliert gelernt hab, bei manchen Fragen fr die anderen dachte ich mir aber: Hui,hui, hui, gut, dass ich das nicht mehr gefragt werden kann :hmmm...:  Am Ende wurde es natrlich echt abgespaced, weil die auch meinten: "Frau Nickl, das ist jetzt die Masterfrage, die mssen sie auch nicht kennen..." Ich habe noch nicht mal die Frage verstanden hahaha, egal, ist ne gute zwei geworden, obwohl-und jetzt ttet mich nicht-eine schlechte 1 wre mir lieber gewesen :peng: , aber das ist ein Luxusproblem und ich bin sehr, sehr zufrieden, htte auch anders kommen knnen als ich so gesehen habe, was die anderen fr Histodinger hatte, Kopfhaut und hnliche Spe oh oh...., ich hatte den gewnschten Lymphknoten :Grinnnss!:  also geschenkt quasi  :Big Grin: 
Also ihr beiden, die Dumchen sind gedrckt, ihr packt das, die wollen wirklich nicht, dass ihr durchfallt und es ist wirklich mehr so wie ein Gesprch. Die Schwierigkeit besteht einfach darin komplett ruhig zu bleiben, da ich heute morgen noch mikroskopiert habe (ja, ich lerne wirklich bis zur letzten Minute :peng: ) hab ich NIX erkannt und bin echt resigniert da reingegangen und dachte es wird mein Ende. Es ist echt eine absolute Glckssache, also drft ihr die Note nicht "persnlich" nehmen. Viel Erfolg!!!

----------


## Mera1412

schn, nickl, dass es bei dir geklappt hat ^_^

Da ich leider eine "mndliche Prfung Niete" bin, hab ich bei den einfachsten Fragen versagt. Leider durchgefallen >_>

Einige knnen besser kreuzen und andere besser labern...und natrlich die Fraktion die beide gut knnen oder beides schlecht XD


Mir macht das durchfallen nichts aus, wie bei den meisten...Ich mag es, in Ruhe zu lernen...Ich freu mich irgendwie schon an die Zeit als Vorprp und so ^_^
Man lernt ja nicht fr Prfungen, sondern fr sich selbst.
Ich hatte eh immer nur auf Prfungsniveau gelernt und nie "alles"...das hatte mich schon immer aufgeregt...daher...alles mal in Ruhe lernen...
das wird schn ^_____^

 :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## morgoth

> Am Ende wurde es natrlich echt abgespaced, weil die auch meinten: "Frau Nickl, das ist jetzt die Masterfrage, die mssen sie auch nicht kennen..." Ich habe noch nicht mal die Frage verstanden hahaha,


Was wollten sie denn wissen?

----------


## nickl

Och manno, das tut mir echt leid!!!! Aber Kopf hoch, du hast im schriftlichen bewiesen, dass du es kannst und das sagt tausend mal mehr aus als diese willkrlichen Themen, die in der mndlichen vorkommen. Wie gesagt, ich bin wirklich kein berflieger, muss oft sehr lange lernen, ums zu verstehen und hatte einfach Glck gehabt, die Themen haben super gepasst, aber ich knnte hier eine endlose !!! Liste erstellen an Sachen, die ich nicht konnte, dazu gehrt ca. die halbe Physiologie (hab nur Neurophysio gelernt, weils halt ein Neurophysiologe war), Embryo fast komplett, BC Immunsystem, Blut, Verdauung (Sachen wo man soooo viel auswendig lernen muss), Histo (alles was etwas Schwieriger ist, htte ich wirklich NICHT erkannt, weil ich einfach kein Bildergedchtnis habe, deshalb was Anatomie so schwierig fr mich zu lernen), Leitungsbahnen konnte ich komplett nicht, von Muskeln Ansatz/Ursprung ganz zu schweigen, Hirnstamm nix...usw.

Ich bin mir sicher, dass es auf jeden Fall bei dir beim nchsten Mal klappt, mndlich ist wirklich so unberechenbar, wren andere Fragen dran gewesen, dann wrs sicherlich auch eng geworden bei mir! Versuche vielleicht mit jemandem die Themen durchzusprechen, Prpkurs ist doch auch super! Das war auch auf meinem Plan B falls es mit der mndlichen nicht klappt.
Ich finde die Thiemekurzlehrbcher ziemlich gut (in BC und Physio), ich habe damit und mit den Medilearnheften gelernt (obwohl ich finde, dass in Physio das Verstndnis leidet) und in Physio noch mit der schwarzen Reihe (die Kommentare sind echt top, in keinem anderem Buch habe ich Physio so verstndlich und gleichzeitig detailliert erklrt bekommen! Z.b. Warum K+ eine Depolarisation in den Haarzellen bewirkt und dass dort nur die elektrische Triebkraft vorhanden ist, keine chemische, das steht iwie nirgends so gut wie da, das hat den Prof auch echt beeindruckt als ich das so erklrt hab :Woow: ). Als ich die Protokolle hatte, hab ich punktuell in den dickeren Schinken nachgeschaut, aber das wre nicht ntig gewesen.
Du hast jetzt ein halbes Jahr entspannt Zeit die Dinge wirklich nochmal gut zu wiederholen, mach am besten die Kurzlehrbcher. Da du das Schriftliche ja hast, ist ja eine gute Basis vorhanden, die du noch verbalisieren musst. 
Du packst das!!!

----------


## nickl

> Was wollten sie denn wissen?


Tja, das frage ich mich auch.  :Grinnnss!: Also in Physio gings iwie um G-Proteingekoppelte Rezeptoren und nachdem ich die genaue Kaskade erklrt hab, Funktion der einzelnen Untereinheiten etc. meinte er: "Ja, das ist EIN Weg, kennen sie noch einen anderen?" Ich nur:  :Aufgepasst!:  :Aufgepasst!:  :Aufgepasst!:  "h, nein!" Ich glaube, dass es ihm iwie um die verschiedenen Interaktionen der UE ging, kein Plan, mit seinen Fragen kam ich berhaupt nicht zurecht, waren sehr um die Ecke gestellt. Ich hab auch gesagt, dass ich kein Plan habe, worauf er hinaus will, habe gesagt, meinen sie das, das, oder das. Und er so: "Genau, auf Prestin wollte ich hinaus!" Die Frage beinhaltete aber iwas mit Rezeptor :Aufgepasst!:  :Aufgepasst!: 
Am Ende hatte ich auch keinen Bock mehr und meinte dann kurz angebunden: "Ne, keine Ahnung, wei ich nicht" Er so: "Klar wissen Sie das!" -.- tzend...In BC gings dann um Interkonversion, ich kannte nur Phosphorylierung und Ubiquitin halt, aber es gibt iwie 8 Arten von Interkonversion, nie gehrt! :Woow:  und dann gings noch um die Chaperone,meine Stichworte waren: hydrophober Kfig, Hitzeschockproteine, Atp, Proteinfaltung, also schon ziemlich genau wie ich finde, hat ihm aber nicht gereicht es wurde iwie ganz abgefahren, naja, ist mir auch ehrlich gesagt egal :Grinnnss!:

----------


## morgoth

Da htte ich vermutlich auch keine 1 bekommen.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Der Pete

> Tja, das frage ich mich auch. Also in Physio gings iwie um G-Proteingekoppelte Rezeptoren und nachdem ich die genaue Kaskade erklrt hab, Funktion der einzelnen Untereinheiten etc. meinte er: "Ja, das ist EIN Weg, kennen sie noch einen anderen?" Ich nur:  "h, nein!" Ich glaube, dass es ihm iwie um die verschiedenen Interaktionen der UE ging, kein Plan, mit seinen Fragen kam ich berhaupt nicht zurecht, waren sehr um die Ecke gestellt.


vielleicht meinten die das mit den verschiedenen Funktionen des G, also einmal als Gs einmal als Gq einmal als Gi ...  ::-oopss:  ... noch mal herzlichen Glckwunsch auch an dieser Stelle, du hast es dir (trotz deiner sooooo mega groen Lcken  :Grinnnss!:  ) echt verdient ... du warst voll fertig nach dem Histo-Kurs ... krass :-|.

Ich hnge hier jetzt gerad auch wieder ber BC und dem ganzen Kram ... keinen Bock mehr. Hab heute Apoptose, Tumorentstehen, Tumorsuppr./Protoonkogene., Serumelektrophorese, Plasmaproteine und ihre Funktionen, T-Suppressoren / T-Killer-Zellen, Antibiotika, Komplementsystem uvm. gemacht ... ey ich knnt  :kotzen:  oder  :Wand:  ... ich will einfach nur, dass es vorbei is ... am Freitag nchste Woche bin ich echt ma gespannt  ::-oopss: 

Pete

----------


## ohusa

Ich kann auch echt nicht mehr. Heute Morgen 6 Stunden lang mit meiner Physikumsgruppe Physio durchgesprochen, danach bisschen Pause und dann schn weiter ne Stunde Histo, am besten auch noch die gesamte makroskopische Anatomie und BC wiederholen - mir platzt echt bald der Kopf. Vor allem, weil bei uns schon soooo viele fertig sind hab ich natrlich noch weniger Lust mich hier bis Montag noch durchzuqulen. Kann es nicht einfach schon Montag Abend sein?

----------


## Mr. Moe

gibt es eigentlich irgendwas tzenderes als embryo??? ich hasse es und das meiste peil ich auch auf keinem auge...man man man. absolutes highlight: plazentation und frhembryonale entwicklung. keimscheibe, primitivknoten....h?  :kotzen:  :Keks:

----------


## nickl

> vielleicht meinten die das mit den verschiedenen Funktionen des G, also einmal als Gs einmal als Gq einmal als Gi ...  ... noch mal herzlichen Glckwunsch auch an dieser Stelle, du hast es dir (trotz deiner sooooo mega groen Lcken  ) echt verdient ... du warst voll fertig nach dem Histo-Kurs ... krass :-|.
> 
> Ich hnge hier jetzt gerad auch wieder ber BC und dem ganzen Kram ... keinen Bock mehr. Hab heute Apoptose, Tumorentstehen, Tumorsuppr./Protoonkogene., Serumelektrophorese, Plasmaproteine und ihre Funktionen, T-Suppressoren / T-Killer-Zellen, Antibiotika, Komplementsystem uvm. gemacht ... ey ich knnt  oder  ... ich will einfach nur, dass es vorbei is ... am Freitag nchste Woche bin ich echt ma gespannt 
> 
> Pete


Hehe, jetzt wo du das so sagst mit den Rezeptoren, macht das natrlich Sinn, aber ich glaube nicht, dass er das wissen wollte, das wre zu trivial gewesen, dann htte er mir doch nen Tipp geben knnen,ne iwie ging es darum, dass die beta und gamma Untereinheiten von Gs z.B. diese 2 Tore bei Na+ Kanal ffnen knnen, S4 als Spannungssensor, aber iwie geht das bei Gs auch noch iwie anders,  es wird wohl immer ein Mysterium bleiben, nie gehrt, nie gelesen, keine Ahnung, mir egal :Grinnnss!: 
er war sowieso nicht so nen toller Prfer, die Stimmung war total angespannt und nur der Nette (Anaprof H.) hat versucht diese aufzulockern, der BC Prof war auch arschig, was der fr Sprche losgelassen hat, meinte dann z.B. zu meinem Nachbarn als ich fertig war: "Das sieht man, wer ein grundlegendes Verstndnis der Biochemie erlangt hat und wer nicht, aber mehr sage ich dazu jetzt nicht." Tat mir total leid. :Keks:  Fertig nach dem Histokurs, das ist ja noch sehr milde formuliert :Grinnnss!: , du weit doch selbst wie depressiv bei Burgerking danach war :Keks:  Aber komm, du powerst jetzt noch die nchsten Tag, hast doch viel geschafft an einem Tag! Mach weiter und dann ists vorbei, auerdem hast du ne geile Kombi, da kannst du ordentlich was reien! Das ist sogar die Eins mit Sternchen fr dich drin^^ 

Iwie fhle ich mich total komisch, ich kann nicht ausschlafen, obwohl ich mich sooooooo darauf gefreut hab, ich habe das Gefhl mir fehlt was. Ich dachte, dass mein Leben iwie am Dienstag endet und pltzlich fllt der Stress ab und jetzt wei ich gar nicht, was ich mit der ganzen freien Zeit anfangen soll. :Oh nee...:  Ich fange an pltzlich alles in Frage zu stellen, ich fhle mich ausgebrannt und wei nicht ob ich weiter machen soll, was ist, wenn ich eine Fehlentscheidung getroffen habe? Sollte ich lieber doch einen anderen Beruf ergreifen? Ist das normal?


@Mr. Moe: Oh je, das waren auch so ein Hasstheman bei mir, im Medilearn ist das auch nicht so gut erklrt, vielleicht kannst du ja kurz in so ein grnes Embryobuch schauen (von Susanne Schulze), da stand es wirklich sehr gut erklrt ohne unntigen Schnickschnack. Kapitel einmal lesen, danach nochmal und am nchsten Tag nochmal, dann hast dus!  :Smilie: 

@Ohusa: Halte durch! Du packst das auf jeden Fall! Durchsprechen ist immer super, bringt auch wirklich sehr viel, auch wenn du denkst, dass du gar nichts geschafft hast.Bald ist es vorbei und meine Dumchen sind gedrckt. (Wie fr euch alle brigens :Grinnnss!: )

@expecting: Wie gehts dir? Hoffe, dass deine Panik nicht zu gro ist, sodass es dich beim lernen blockiert. Melde dich mal wieder oki!

----------


## Der Pete

> Aber komm, du powerst jetzt noch die nchsten Tag, hast doch viel geschafft an einem Tag! Mach weiter und dann ists vorbei, auerdem hast du ne geile Kombi, da kannst du ordentlich was reien! Das ist sogar die Eins mit Sternchen fr dich drin^^


 :peng:  ne eins mit Sternchen! Du bist drauf. Ich will einfach nur noch bestehen. Ich kriege ja nich ma die einfachsten Sachen mehr auf die Reihe. Naja ... gerade ist meine bessere Hlfte wieder nach Hause gefahren. Ich setze mich dann heute weiter ber die Anatomie-Themen und nachher noch mal ein bisschen Biochemie. Mit heute bleiben mir noch 6 Lerntage ... ey das geht mal garnicht  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Mera1412

> Mit heute bleiben mir noch 6 Lerntage ... ey das geht mal garnicht


Das sag ich immer und immer wieder gerne: Ich wnschte, ich htt so viele Tage gehabt  :hmmm...: 
Das packst du schon ^__^
Wiederhol die Dinge einfach immer und immer wieder...

sagt mal...habt ihr keine Prfungsprotokolle oder sowas? :peng:

----------


## Der Pete

> sagt mal...habt ihr keine Prfungsprotokolle oder sowas?


doch schon, aber ehrlich: das ist nochmal soviel, ich wei garnicht, wie man das alles nur noch einmal durchkriegen soll :-| ... naja ... hnge zum 58.tausendsten-mal ber dem Schei Leistenkanal mit Hernien etc. pp. es gibt Sachen, die bleiben einfach nicht hngen ... Anatomie ist einfach ein Hass-Angst-Fach bei mir ... ach ja ... schauen wir mal ...  :Nixweiss:

----------


## ChemieFreund

> Anatomie ist einfach ein Hass-Angst-Fach bei mir ... ach ja ... schauen wir mal ...


Besonders Topographie ist da echt bekloppt, bspw. wurd ich gefragt, wie denn die Bursa omentalis begrenzt wird.
Das war auch echt ein Kampf, sich da irgendwie rumlich in alle Dimensionen orientieren zu knnen und dann auch noch die Strukturen beschreiben zu mssen.  :peng:

----------


## nickl

> Besonders Topographie ist da echt bekloppt, bspw. wurd ich gefragt, wie denn die Bursa omentalis begrenzt wird.
> Das war auch echt ein Kampf, sich da irgendwie rumlich in alle Dimensionen orientieren zu knnen und dann auch noch die Strukturen beschreiben zu mssen.


Das finde ich sogar noch nicht mal so schwierig, aber vielleicht, weil ich damals 3 Tage gebraucht hab bis ich diese ganzen Drehungen und Ligamenta drauf hatte :Woow:  Schlimmer finde ich Ventrikelbegrenzungen oder Hals mit den ganzen Dreiecken oder diese furchtbaren Bilder von einem ausgeschnittenem Pharynx von dorsal im Prometh, das fand ich schon wirklich grenzwertig :Grinnnss!: 

Herzlichen Glckwunsch auch von mir! Genie die freie Zeit! Ich habe immo berhaupt keinen Plan was ich mit der freien Zeit anfangen soll. Liege immer noch im Bett, nichts gefrhstckt, werde mich aber gleich mal aufraffen und meine To Do Liste fr heute abarbeiten:
1) Duschen
2) Ngel schneiden *g*
3) Frhstcken
4) Mittagsschlaf (den habe ich in der letzten Zeit echt vernachlssigt, das passiert mir jetzt nicht mehr so schnell :Grinnnss!: )

Gut, dann sind wir alle gut beschftigt heute. :Grinnnss!:  Peter, jetzt halt durch, ich habe auch direkt nach dem Physikum 10-12 Stunden jeden Tag gelernt, geredet, Bilder geguckt, sodass ich am Ende des Tages Halsschmerzen hatte und leicht heiser war, du hltst das jetzt durch!!!!

----------


## Der Pete

> Schlimmer finde ich Ventrikelbegrenzungen oder Hals mit den ganzen Dreiecken oder diese furchtbaren Bilder von einem ausgeschnittenem Pharynx von dorsal im Prometh, das fand ich schon wirklich grenzwertig


jepp  :kotzen: 




> 4) Mittagsschlaf (den habe ich in der letzten Zeit echt vernachlssigt, das passiert mir jetzt nicht mehr so schnell)


na wenn das der Ralf erfhrt ;)

----------


## nickl

> na wenn das der Ralf erfhrt ;)


So, Punkt 1 ist abgearbeitet :Grinnnss!:  haha, auch wenns hier niemanden interessiert. Ich habe Lust zu spammen.

Er wei es bereits und er fhlte sich sehr geehrt als er erfuhr, dass ich EXTRA meinen Mittagsschlaf hab sausen lassen fr den Kurs :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  Ich glaube er ist auch ganz froh, dass es geklappt hat, weil ich ja am Morgen am Prfungstag noch bei ihm mikroskopiert hatte und er Angst bekommen hat, dass er mich noch ein weiteres halbes Jahr an der Backe hat^^ :Woow:  :Grinnnss!: 

Peter, was machst du denn eigentlich hier permanent im Forum?!?! :Grinnnss!:  Du solltest lernen!!! Wenn ich dich noch einmal hier erwische, dann komm ich gleich persnlich vorbei ud petze bei deiner besseren Hlfte :Grinnnss!: 

@Laeyla: Wie gehts dir? So wie ich gesehen hab, hat es doch geklappt, nicht wahr? :Top:

----------


## Stromer

Ngel schneiden msste ich auch  :peng:

----------


## MissGarfield83

Schnuffz - Kopf ist so voll und doch so leer  :Frown:  Ich kann nicht mehr , ich mag nicht mehr ... bitte mach einer dass es schnell vorbei ist ... noch *9* ( !!! ) Tage *grummels* :Wand:  


Hoffentlich hab ich danach keinen Knacks weg .... seh mich schon mit Tavor Lutscher apathisch in der Ecke kauern ...

----------


## Stromer

@MissGarfield: Mmmmmmh, lecker - Tavorlutscher :Grinnnss!: 
Was soll ich sagen: bei mir sind es jetzt noch 10 Tage plus einige Stunden. Mir geht es schlecht, denn ich bemerke immer wieder und wieder bse Lcken. Ich habe eigentlich eine gute Prferkombi, denke ich und sagen andere, aber trotzdem. Ich fhle mich nicht wohl in meiner Haut  :grrrr....: 
Es ist doch mehr vorzubereiten, als ich dachte, ich doofe Kuh.

Naja, mehr als ranhalten, kann ich mich ja nicht. Habe heute den ganzen Tag Ana-Prfungsprotokolle gemacht. Hoffentlich bleibt auch was hngen!

----------


## ernieundbert123

Ich bin bermorgen dran - habe die letzten zehn Tage von morgens bis sptabends alle drei Fcher komplett wiederholt - das war teilweis so, als ob ich von vielen Dingen noch nie was gehrt habe ...
Ich wei nicht, ob das so gut war, merke, dass wenn ich mir was erzhlen will, nix kommt  :grrrr....: 

Mir ist es langsam auch echt egal, wie es ausgeht, ich mag einfach nicht mehr!

So, weiter Histo-Bilder geguckt - viel Erfolg Euch allen!

----------


## Adrenalino

N'Abend Leute, 
ein dickes GLCKWUNSCH an alle, die das mndliche nun auch rum haben aber ein ganz besonderes, dickes DAUMEN DRCKEN an diejenigen, die noch ranklotzen mssen. Ihr msst jetzt noch ein paar Tage stark sein, und das schafft ihr!!! 
Ich wnsch Euch viiiel Erfolg!
Danach ist das Leben schn!  ::-winky:   :Grinnnss!:   :Top:

----------


## Der Pete

Danke fr die aufmunternden Worte (und die warnenden Nickl ;))

ich hab heute eigentlich einiges geschafft. Aber die Motivation war nich so dolle, so mega lang zu arbeiten. Daher hab ich heute Abend mal ein bissl TV geguckt - mit der Folge des schlechten Gewissen jetzt ... naja ...
jetzt bleiben noch 5 Lerntage ... schauen wir einfach mal ...  :Nixweiss:  


Pete

----------


## nickl

> Ngel schneiden msste ich auch


Hehe, ja, vergisst man leicht, nicht wahr? Ich habe schon unserem Hund Konkurrenz gemacht :Woow:  :Grinnnss!: 


Guten Morgen liebe Medilearners!
ich wnsche euch einen ganz erfolgreichen Lerntag und hoffe, ihr powert heute ordentlich!!!


@Pete: Naja, der Uhrzeit nach zu urteilen wars du ja wirklich fleiig gestern, da ist auf jeden Fall eine Stunde fernsehen absolut ok, da sag ich ja nix. :hmmm...:  Ich habe gestern zum ersten mal seit langem wieder fern geschaut und es lief nur Schrott den ganzen Tag. Ich entschied mich dann fr eine Tierdoku ber die gefhrlichsten Schlangen der Welt :peng:  :Woow:  :Grinnnss!:   So mein Lieber, heute aber wieder an den Schreibtisch und nochmal durchpowern, auch wenn du keine Lust hast. Denke daran wie schon es sein wird, wenn es alles vorbei ist. ::-stud:

----------


## ohusa

Morgen ist es soweit...
Langsam ist mir echt alles egal, ich will nur noch, dass es vorbei ist. Kann gut sein, dass ich bestehe, ich wei schlielich eine ganze Menge, kann aber auch gut sein, dass, wenn ich die falschen Fragen kriege, ich durchfalle. Naja, ich hoffe einfach auf Fragen zu meinen Lieblingsgebieten und auf verstndnisvolle Prfer. Wenigstens ists - egal wies luft - dann erst mal vorbei. Ich kann nmlich echt nicht mehr. Gestern hab ich vor lauter Lernerei mit dazugehriger Vergesserei und Verwirrtheit doch wirklich das erste Mal beim Einkaufen meine Bank PIN vergessen. Das war toll...ein eindeutiges Zeichen, dass das ganze ein Ende haben soll  :Meine Meinung:  (hoffentlich eingutes, es wre doch zuuu schn :Loove: )

Ich wnsche allen, die auch morgen Prfung haben gaaaanz starke Nerven - wir schaffen das! (Und allen die danach noch haben natrlich auch ganz viel Glck!)

----------


## nickl

> Morgen ist es soweit...
> Langsam ist mir echt alles egal, ich will nur noch, dass es vorbei ist. Kann gut sein, dass ich bestehe, ich wei schlielich eine ganze Menge, kann aber auch gut sein, dass, wenn ich die falschen Fragen kriege, ich durchfalle. Naja, ich hoffe einfach auf Fragen zu meinen Lieblingsgebieten und auf verstndnisvolle Prfer. Wenigstens ists - egal wies luft - dann erst mal vorbei. Ich kann nmlich echt nicht mehr. Gestern hab ich vor lauter Lernerei mit dazugehriger Vergesserei und Verwirrtheit doch wirklich das erste Mal beim Einkaufen meine Bank PIN vergessen. Das war toll...ein eindeutiges Zeichen, dass das ganze ein Ende haben soll  (hoffentlich eingutes, es wre doch zuuu schn)
> 
> Ich wnsche allen, die auch morgen Prfung haben gaaaanz starke Nerven - wir schaffen das! (Und allen die danach noch haben natrlich auch ganz viel Glck!)



Das ist genau die richtige Einstellung!!! Nichts erwarten, etwas Resignation, aber mit der Gewissheit, dass man alles Mgliche in seiner Macht stehende getan hat. Jetzt leg die Bcher aus der Hand, mache dir einen schnen Abend, schau fern, Entspannungsbad, alles was du willst. :Grinnnss!:  Meine Dumchen sind gedrckt und ich werde ganz fest an dich denken! Es wre schn, wenn du uns wissen lsst, wies denn ausgegangen ist. ::-bee:  Auch wenns nicht klappen sollte, dann klappt es beim nchsten Mal, wichtig ist, dass Ziel (Arzt werden), dorthin gelangt man aber ber viele Wege. So, also morgen bist du bitte selbstbewusst und nicht eine kleine schchternde Miniwinniwurst und packst dein Wissen aus! :Grinnnss!:  :Top:

----------


## Stromer

Mmmmh, MiniWinni Wurst - die wrsch jetzt auch verputzen  :hmmm...: 


Ich habe inzwischen auch schlimmste ngste. Sch... Ich war frher immer richtig gut im Mndlichen. Seitdem ich Medizin studiere ist das garnicht mehr so. Wahrscheinlich, weils mit meinem Selbstvertrauen nach den ersten Misserfolgen nicht weit her ist. Viele sind so perfekt - tolles wissen, tolle Ausstrahlung, als htten sie nie etwas anderes gemacht  :grrrr....:  Schlimm. Was mache ich nur?! Noch 9 Tage und ich bin so doof!

lg

----------


## Der Pete

> Seitdem ich Medizin studiere ist das garnicht mehr so. Wahrscheinlich, weils mit meinem Selbstvertrauen nach den ersten Misserfolgen nicht weit her ist. Viele sind so perfekt - tolles wissen, tolle Ausstrahlung, als htten sie nie etwas anderes gemacht  Schlimm. Was mache ich nur?! Noch 9 Tage und ich bin so doof!


hey so gehts mir auch. Ich hab zwar bisher alles irgendwie geschafft aber einige Male war es arschknapp. Aber trotzdem gehe ich in jede Mndliche Prfung, als wrde mir gleich einer die Axt an den Hals legen.

Im Abi war das irgendwie souverner. Aber das ist auch normal befrchte ich. Andere kochen auch nur mit Wasser und es wird immer Leute geben die noch mehr Wissen und die noch besser erklren knnen und und und ... aber alles das ist keine Garantie dafr, ob das gute oder schlechte rzte werden.

Wir mssen jetzt einfach durchhalten! So doof das klingt.

Ich hab jetzt noch 4 Tage mit heute ... Lcken werden eher grer als kleiner - aber am Ende muss man nur irgendwie versuchen um das Bestehen zu kmpfen, dann klappt das bestimmt!

Der Pete

----------


## Stromer

Ach Pete, du hast so recht. Aber wenn ich sehe, was ich noch alles durchgehen muss  :grrrr....:

----------


## nickl

Ach Kinder, was soll das denn? Ihr zieht euch ja gegenseitig runter!!!! Das geht ja mal wohl garrrrrr nicht, sofort aufhren!!! Ich bringe euch jetzt virtuell (!)  :Grinnnss!:  Kekse, Kuchen und Kffchen (und dir Peter Milkaschoki :hmmm...: ) und dann gehts an die Arbeit mit Schwung und Elan. Ihr werdet souvern sein, ihr werdet glnzen und ihr werdet mit eurem Wissen protzen! Fhlt euch gedrckt und am Kopf gettschelt :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!: !

----------


## Der Pete

> Ich bringe euch jetzt virtuell (!)  Kekse, Kuchen und Kffchen (und dir Peter Milkaschoki) und dann gehts an die Arbeit mit Schwung und Elan.


du bist so gut zu uns  :Blush:  - auf meinem Tisch stehen noch Kinderriegel  :hmmm...: 




> Ihr werdet souvern sein, ihr werdet glnzen und ihr werdet mit eurem Wissen protzen! Fhlt euch gedrckt und am Kopf gettschelt!


naja ... also DAS kann ich wohl bei meinem wissen definitiv in Frage stellen - es geht aber sicherlich um das souvern auftreten. Laut Prof. "Gehrlin" (nickl wei bestimmt wer gemeint ist) geht es wohl nur darum, zu kmpfen. Es fallen wohl nur die durch, die denken: "das was ich gerad in anatomie oder x,y fabriziert hab war *******, das wird jetzt eh nix mehr". Man soll die ganze Zeit in allen 3 Fchern am Ball bleiben und weiter kmpfen. 

Naja ... Ich hoffe einfach, dass es reicht  :Da schau ich mal nach ...: 

P.S.: @nickl. Ich dachte du wrst schon im Flieger?! Oder schon da? 
P.P.S.: @nickl: bevor du gleich meckerst: hab Mittagspause bis 13:15 und esse gerade
P.P.P.S.: @Stromer: was glaubst du, was ich in den nchsten 3,5 Tagen noch alles neulernen UND wiederholen muss  ::-oopss:  ::-oopss:  ::-oopss:

----------


## catgamer

Ach ja, ich hab auch noch bis zum 14.September Zeit  und wllte es am liebsten sofort haben, denn diese Ungewissheit und dieses Warten sind so schrecklich und man wei eben, dass man nichts wei und das ein hinterlistiger Prfer einen so richtig schn durchfallen lassen knnte

----------


## MissGarfield83

Heute in einer Woche ist es soweit ... argh. Es fehlt soviel und ich hnge so arg hinterher ...

----------


## ernieundbert123

So, jetzt habe ich das Mndliche auch vom Tisch  :Smilie: 

An alle, die noch ranmssen: Macht es nicht wie ich, ich habe gestern noch bis seehr spt gelernt. Natrlich habe ich immer mehr gefunden, was ich nicht wusste, dann habe ich angefangen, die absurdesten BC-Formeln zu ben - knnte ja rankommen ...

Nun ist es vorbei, und ich kann mich noch gar nicht richtig freuen, ist irgendwie noch nicht real.

Aber das kommt bestimmt gleich, wenn ich beginne, die Vorklinik-Sachen zu entsorgen.

Haltet durch!

----------


## Milana

> Naja ... Ich hoffe einfach, dass es reicht 
> 
> was glaubst du, was ich in den nchsten 3,5 Tagen noch alles neulernen UND wiederholen muss


Ich hab auch am Freitag und ich fhl mich so hinterher. Hab seit der Schriftlichen echt nix mehr geschafft, Motivation leer, Lust weg. Und jetzt habe ich quasi alles vergessen. 
Ich will einfach nur noch, dass es vorbei ist, Note wre mir sogar egal  :was ist das...?: 

Aber jetzt auf in Physio  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Trianna

@ ernie

Herzlichen Glckwunsch  :Smilie: )

----------


## Cuba_libre

@ ernie! Sehr geil! Glckwunsch  :Top:  :Party:

----------


## papiertiger

::-dance:  ::-dance:  ::-dance:

----------


## ohusa

:Party:  :Party:  :Party: 
Macht euch nicht verrckt -alles wird gut. Ich wnsche allen, die heute auch bestanden haben gaaaaanz herzlichen Glckwunsch. Es war ein langer und anstrengender Weg, aber jetzt haben wir die Vorklinik fr immer hinter uns gelassen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Stromer

*Allen die heute bestanden haben ein ALLES GUTE*

Ich habe die Hoffnung es zu schaffen. Morgen bekomme ich die Schlaf/Traum/Unterlagen und Biochemie wiederhole ich Stoffwechsel und Praktikum. 

Ich schwanke zwische kann nicht mehr und jetzt erst recht.

----------


## NiciBee

Ich bin erst am 22. dran, und ich hab jetzt schon so Schiss, weil ich irgendwie sooo gar nix kann und alle anderen mehr Ahnung haben  :grrrr....:  Ich frage mich die ganze Zeit, wie ich es berhaupt so weit schaffen konnte! 

ahhhhhhh

----------


## Linda-Lou

Hab in der schriftlichen 182 Punkte (aaaaaaah) - dafr mndlich aber ne 2 gerockt ;) Wenn ich das schaff, schafft ihr das auch  :Smilie:  TSCHACKA

PS: Die Mndliche war brigens sehr amsant ;) Hat fast Spa gemacht :p

----------


## MissGarfield83

> Hab in der schriftlichen 182 Punkte (aaaaaaah) - dafr mndlich aber ne 2 gerockt ;) Wenn ich das schaff, schafft ihr das auch  TSCHACKA
> 
> PS: Die Mndliche war brigens sehr amsant ;) Hat fast Spa gemacht :p


Schn zu lesen  :Smilie:  *knuddel*

----------


## Nayk

hallo, 
ich bin auch erst recht spt dran (23.), das nervt bissi, andererseits is die panik bei mir zur zeit noch nicht so hammer gro  :hmmm...: ! 
was mich generell mal interessieren wrde ist: wie gro sind denn im allgemeinen so die durchfallsquoten im mndlichen?? rasseln viele durch? und wie siehts speziell mit frankfurt aus, hat da jemand erfahrungswerte  :hmmm...:  ? 
vielen dank fr die antworten, 
lg 
nayk

----------


## Sarah 260189

oh mann, ich hab noch nicht mal die Ladung zur mndlichen! Ich HASSE meine Uni irgendwie dafr, dass wir erst Ende September/Anfang Oktober schreiben. Bis dahin hab ich schon sooooo viel wieder vergessen. Im Moment bin ich ja noch nicht mal wieder am Wiederholen...

----------


## Mbali

So geht es mir auch Sarah, ich erwarte meine Ladung Ende der Woche.
Das schlimme ist, dass ich durch diese Ungewissheit wer mich prft sooo lustlos bin. Ich kann mich nicht aufraffen, weil ich Angst habe jetzt unntig Energie in das Lernen irgendwelcher Themen zu stecken, die mein Prfer noch nie gefragt hat, sodass mir dann am Ende die Puste ausgeht.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## nickl

Herlichen Glckwunsch an ErnieundBert und Ohusa!!!! *Hand schttel* :Grinnnss!:  :Party:  Geniet die freie Zeit bis das Semester wieder anfngt!!!

@Pete: Ich glaube, dass das Mndliche eher einer Show gleicht, in der es gilt sich von seiner Schokoladenseite zu prsentieren. Wenn du erzhlst, halte einfach Blickkontakt, du erkennst sofort am Gesicht, wenn das nicht richtig ist, auch die Pokerfacepeople schaffen es nicht ihre Augenbrauen ruhig zu halten^^ :Grinnnss!:  Weit du wie das mit dem Amtsarzt aussieht? Wo mssen wir denn da hin und wann, mit oder ohne Termin?
Ja, bin gestern abend erst geflogen, deshalb noch mein frher Eintrag hier, Hotel Mama ist einfach herrlich :Grinnnss!:  aber langsam fhle ich mich unnormal. Ich habe Lust zu lernen :Aufgepasst!:  :Aufgepasst!:  :Aufgepasst!: , langweile mich zu Tode, wenn ich nichts lesen kann :Aufgepasst!:  *augenroll*

----------


## nickl

Wei jemand wann die Ergebnisse kommen und wann die Zeugnisse kommen?

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Laut IMPP werden die Ergebnisse Anfang nchster Woche an die Prfungsmter geschickt... dann hngt es davon ab wie schnell das entsprechende LPA ist,.. ::-angel:  will auch endlich schwarz auf wei sehen dass ich bestanden hab.

----------


## Der Pete

> @Pete: Ich glaube, dass das Mndliche eher einer Show gleicht, in der es gilt sich von seiner Schokoladenseite zu prsentieren. Wenn du erzhlst, halte einfach Blickkontakt, du erkennst sofort am Gesicht, wenn das nicht richtig ist, auch die Pokerfacepeople schaffen es nicht ihre Augenbrauen ruhig zu halten^^


... heute ist echt der tiefpunkt ... zumindest bis jetzt. Ich hab schon ne Packung Tempos auf, war die nacht bis 5 Uhr wach weil ich nich pennen konnte vor lauter sorge, angst und stress und jetzt klappt einfach garnix ... ich bin am Ende. es geht einfach nix rein und das schlimmste ist, es steckt auch kaum was drin. warum hab ich mir das nur angetan ...   ::-angel:

----------


## megaknut

hallo
wei jemand von euch, ob das impp die ergebnisse schon vor den schriftlichen bescheiden ber die lp online stellt? und wenn ja, wann? kann nmlich nich mehr so lange auf den bescheid vom prfungsamt warten. die schicken das ja auch erst nach allen mndlichen prfungen los.
mfg

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> hallo
> wei jemand von euch, ob das impp die ergebnisse schon vor den schriftlichen bescheiden ber die lp online stellt? und wenn ja, wann? kann nmlich nich mehr so lange auf den bescheid vom prfungsamt warten. die schicken das ja auch erst nach allen mndlichen prfungen los.
> mfg


Ja wenn das IMPP fertig ist schicken die es ans LPA und dann kann man beim LPA nachfragen oder beim Studentendekanat die sagens Einem dann anhand
der Prfungsnummer, Zeugnisse werden (zumindestens bei uns) 1 Tag nach der mdl losgeschickt und nicht erst wenn alles rum ist.....

----------


## megaknut

> Ja wenn das IMPP fertig ist schicken die es ans LPA und dann kann man beim LPA nachfragen oder beim Studentendekanat die sagens Einem dann anhand
> der Prfungsnummer, Zeugnisse werden (zumindestens bei uns) 1 Tag nach der mdl losgeschickt und nicht erst wenn alles rum ist.....


vielen dank fr die antwort. bei der prfung wurde es uns "verboten" beim lpa nachzufragen - wir sollen abwarten. auf der impp homepage gibt es ja die alten ergebnisse. wollte halt wissen ob diese zeitnah frs physikum herbst 2010 aktualisiert werden?! oder ob die ihre seite erst im oktober oder so updaten.
lg

----------


## nickl

> ... heute ist echt der tiefpunkt ... zumindest bis jetzt. Ich hab schon ne Packung Tempos auf, war die nacht bis 5 Uhr wach weil ich nich pennen konnte vor lauter sorge, angst und stress und jetzt klappt einfach garnix ... ich bin am Ende. es geht einfach nix rein und das schlimmste ist, es steckt auch kaum was drin. warum hab ich mir das nur angetan ...


Oh nein!!!"" :Traurig:  Ich wrde vorbeikommen, wenn ich noch in DDorf wre und dich trsten. Ich wei so wie du dich fhlst, habe auch oft nicht schlafen knnen, hab mich hin-und hergewlzt, ganz oft im stillen Kmmerlein geweint (war aber auch schon wrend der Vorklinik so, nicht nur vor dem Physikum) und konnte jeden Herzschlag spren (das ist echt belastend auf die Dauer). Vielleicht hilft dir ja Beruhigungstee/Schlaftee? Den habe ich literweise getrunken ber mehrere Wochen und wenn es ganz schlimm wurde, habe ich eine Vomex genommen, um besser schlafen zu knnen und um gegen die permanente belkeit anzukmpfen, habe mich ja am Ende nur noch von Joghurt und Knckebrot ernhren knnen :kotzen:  Du wirst sehen, du kommst an den Punkt an dem eine vllige Resignation bei dir eintreten wird und du nur noch betest, dass es endlich vorbei ist. Kopf hoch, geh raus an die frische Luft, vielleicht kommt L. vorbei und kocht was fr dich? :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> vielen dank fr die antwort. bei der prfung wurde es uns "verboten" beim lpa nachzufragen - wir sollen abwarten. auf der impp homepage gibt es ja die alten ergebnisse. wollte halt wissen ob diese zeitnah frs physikum herbst 2010 aktualisiert werden?! oder ob die ihre seite erst im oktober oder so updaten.
> lg


Wenn die Ergebnisse beim IMPP stehen also Lsung und so DANN kann man mal nachfragen. Bei uns schickt das Dekanat immer eine email rum mit Ergebnissen 
und macht nen Aushang, meist am gleichen Tag der Ergebnisbekanntgabe....

----------


## megaknut

> Wenn die Ergebnisse beim IMPP stehen also Lsung und so DANN kann man mal nachfragen. Bei uns schickt das Dekanat immer eine email rum mit Ergebnissen 
> und macht nen Aushang, meist am gleichen Tag der Ergebnisbekanntgabe....


ok. aber keiner wei wann die lsungen bei der impp-seite online gestellt werden?!

----------


## utt80

hallo, das wei ich auch nicht, aber da ich wenigstens die Mndliche schon bestanden habe (und daher und von vorherigen Prfungen wei, dass man sich manchmal schlecht fhlt...@ Der Pete): Ich habe insofern keine guten Erfahrungen mit Schlaftees gemacht, dass man irgendwann wieder wach wird weil man aufgrund der "Mengen" an Flssigkeit mal muss- und danach liegt man wieder da und denkt nach und/oder fhlt sich schlecht (also vielleicht doch mal was anderes pflanzliches oder auch nicht pflanzliches- ich gehre nicht zu den Menschen die es verteufeln wenn man mal was nimmt, was auch was bringt  :hmmm...:  ich vertraue in die Pharmaindustrie :Grinnnss!: !) Aber egal wie "schlimm" es auch ist: Jeder sollte es versuchen!!! Ich wollte am Tag vorher einfach absagen, aber viele haben mir gesagt, dass man doch nicht wirklich was verlieren kann! Was man besteht, das behlt man und niemand will einem was Bses! Ich wei, dass es leicht gesagt ist, aber versuch einfach durchzuhalten, du weit wirklich mehr als du glaubst!!! Wenn man dann gefragt wird, dann fllt einem das Meiste auch wieder ein! Und wenn es mal ganz schlimm ist, dann hilft es auch wirklich mal zu weinen oder Abends doch mal ein zwei Stndchen raus zu gehen und was fr sich zu tun! Hoffe ich konnte etwas helfen!

----------


## Stromer

Ei, ei ei habe heute wieder nischt geschafft. Nur am Morgen etwas Anatomie  :grrrr....: 
Mache nun Eigenreflexe und etwas Stoffwechsel.

lg

----------


## Der Pete

> Ei, ei ei habe heute wieder nischt geschafft. Nur am Morgen etwas Anatomie 
> Mache nun Eigenreflexe und etwas Stoffwechsel.
> 
> lg


kenne ich ... hab heute im Laufe des Tages beschlossen den Tag eher fr mich zu nutzen. Hab telefoniert, klavier gespielt und geschlafen. Danach ein bissl Physio gemacht jetzt gehts wieder ... wollte jetzt noch die Reste Physio wiederholen und dann morgen und bermorgen nur noch wiederholen. 

Dann heit es: Daumen drcken, hoffen, Glck haben, und bestehen ::-stud: 

Der Pete

----------


## fusili

kleiner tipp: 
kytta sedativum -> pflanzlich, also nichts krasses, nimmt man ca. 30 min. bevor man ins bettchen geht und schlafen mchte: es beruhigt, macht schlfrig und man ist nach gutem schlaf am morgen wieder fit!

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> ok. aber keiner wei wann die lsungen bei der impp-seite online gestellt werden?!


Doch das IMPP... ausgehend vom letzten Jahr wrde ich sagen Ende der Woche.

----------


## Milana

Je mehr ich lese, desto mehr hab ich das Gefhl, dass es nix wird, weil ich alles schon wieder vergessen hab. Auf die schriftliche war ich echt gut vorbereitet und jetzt ist alles weg, was soll das denn  :grrrr....: 

Das schlimmste ist, dass man nur auf Glck angewiesen ist. Wenn da schei Fragen kommen, dann wird's nichts. Grade in Physio. 
Und jetzt ist die Zeit echt fast rum und ich hab eigentlich kaum was geschafft. Ich hoffe blo, dass bei hartnckiger Nachfrage, doch noch irgendwas aus dem Gedchtnis krabbelt.  :was ist das...?:  Noch ein halbes Jahr sowas halte ich nmlich echt nicht durch!

----------


## ohusa

Ich hatte sooo schreckliche Angst vor dem mndlichen Physikum - ich bin am Tag vorher nur noch heulend rumgesessen und war mir sicher, dass das nichts mehr wird. Meine Launen kamen immer in Phasen, manchmal wars mir dann echt egal, es sollte nur vorbei sein, dann hab ich wieder gedacht, dass es vllt doch klappen knnte, dann war ich wieder am Boden zerstrt etc.
Und am Ende war das Mndliche ganz anders als erwartet. Ich hatte schreckliche Angst vor Anatomie und Physio, BC mochte ich eigentlich schon immer. Und dann wars gerade andersrum. 
Anatomie war okay, ich wusste in Makro viel erst nicht und der Prfer musste mir ganz viel helfen (ich hatte leider noch nie was von der Pelvicotrochantren Muskulatur gehrt...konnte mir dann zwar herleiten, wo die sein muss, wusste dann aber natrlich nicht, wie die blden Muskeln heien... o-ton Prof: Jetzt drehen Sie das Bein doch wieder um, das war vorhin schon richtig ::-oopss: . Dann wollte ich die Gluteen in der Vorbereitung mit der Bauchwandmuskulatur verwechseln, also echt nicht so doll, ist mir gottseidank noch aufgefallen :bhh: . Dafr war Mikro echt gut. Ich hatte vorderen Augenabschnitt, hab ein schnes Bildchen gemalt und das dann beschriftet, so dass er mich nur noch ein ganz paar extra Fragen gefragt hat.  
Physio war dann echt toll, ich hab mich super mit dem Prfer ber Herz und Auge unterhalten, wusste ganz viele Sachen und hatte echt das Gefhl, alles wrde gut werden...
Dann kam BC. Das mochte ich schon immer und der Prfer sollte sehr nett sein, also hab ich mir darber nie Sorgen gemacht. Leider fing er dann mit Zuckern an und wurde ganz schrecklich chemisch...lie sich auch nicht von der Spur abbringen, hatte einen Zettel mit Stichworten, die wollte er in der Reihenfolge gerne hren, wenn du gesagt hast, hat er sie aufgeschrieben. Hast du irgendwas anderes gesagt, hat ihn das berhaupt nicht interessiert... Dann hatte er auch noch eine riesige (ungelogen) Stoppuhr, wir konnten nicht sehen, wie lange wir noch hatten, sie war so hingedreht, dass nur er sie sehen konnte und nach 7 min war der nchste Prfling dran. Wusste man mal nichts, dann hrte man nur das Ticken der Uhr (super beruhigend :grrrr....: )
Aber auch das ging vorbei. Wirklich! War zwar echt nicht schn, diese letzten zwei Runden, die haben mir dann auch noch meine zwei versaut, aber trotz groem Stottern und Raten und nicht Wissens meinerseits hat es geklappt.
Also versucht euch zu beruhigen. Lernt, wenn es geht, wenn nicht, lasst es. Das was die Prfer von euch hren wollen, wisst ihr meist schon, und wenn nciht, ist das auch kein Grund zum Durchfallen. Diese ganze mndliche Prfung ist Psychoterror. Die Tage davor sind schrecklich. Aber es geht vorbei! Ihr schafft das :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Der Pete

Sehen wir es positiv! Fr so einen Nervenkitzel mssen andere richtig viel Geld auslegen ... naja gut wir mit Studiengebhren ja auch  ::-oopss: 


so ... morgen letzter tag ... morgen noch mal anatomie und ein bisschen physio und bc...mehr geht nich mehr ... 

Pete

----------


## Milana

Ich fall durch. Ich bin mir ganz sicher.
Wie kann ich ALLES in den zwei Wochen vergessen haben....
Was mach ich nur... :Traurig:

----------


## nickl

> Ich fall durch. Ich bin mir ganz sicher.
> Wie kann ich ALLES in den zwei Wochen vergessen haben....
> Was mach ich nur...


Hey, ganz ruhig, tief durchatmen!!! Ich htte auch mein Bein verwettet, dass ich durchfalle, aber es war wirklich nicht so schlimm wie ich es mir ausgemalt hatte. Das Gefhl nichts zu wissen verstrkt sich, je mehr man lernt, weil je mehr du dich in der Materie auskennst, desto mehr hinterfragst du, desto mehr denkst du darber nach und desto mehr wird dir bewusst wie viel man dazu noch alles lernen knnte. Du gehst da hin und zeigst denen, was du drauf hast und das wird eine ganze Menge sein, denn du hast doch fleiig gelernt!!! Die wollen dich durchkriegen und du musst auch nicht alles wissen. Du packst das!!!

----------


## Der Pete

> Ich fall durch. Ich bin mir ganz sicher.
> Wie kann ich ALLES in den zwei Wochen vergessen haben....
> Was mach ich nur...


kenne ich, versuche gerade Anatomie zu wiederholen ...  :kotzen:  ... ich drehe heute noch durch wenn das so weiter geht. Hirnnerven?! Rckenmarksbahnen ? h ... krieg ich garnich hin ... basics eigentlich

morgen is vorbei! So oder so.

----------


## nickl

> kenne ich, versuche gerade Anatomie zu wiederholen ...  ... ich drehe heute noch durch wenn das so weiter geht. Hirnnerven?! Rckenmarksbahnen ? h ... krieg ich garnich hin ... basics eigentlich
> 
> morgen is vorbei! So oder so.


Ach Peter,
ich wollte dir gerade ne SMS schreiben, aber du schaust ja auch hier rein. Mach dich heute nicht verrckt ok! Lerne nicht mehr so viel, vielleicht locker rbergucken, aber mach dich nicht so kaputt wie ich, bitte, das bringt nichts. Mama (dein grter Fan :Grinnnss!:  :Woow: ) und ich drcken dir die Daumen und du wirst das Ding morgen schon schaukeln!!!!

----------


## Der Pete

So ... heute nix auf die Reihe bekommen .. weder bei der Ana-Wiederholung noch beim Wissensneuerwerb. Ich setze auf eure Daumen, den Beistand von oben gute Prfer und gute Fragen. 

Kann sein dass es zu viele "must have" sind ... alles weitere morgen nachmittag ... bitte von 9 - 13 Daumen drcken  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 


Pete

----------


## Milana

Lieber Pete, 

ich wnsche dir viel Erfolg, viel Glck und du schaffst das schon!

(ich wnschte, ich htte auch erst um neun, acht Uhr ist eine Strafe, so frh aufstehen und ich bin noch garnicht mde!!!  ::-oopss:  )

Bei mir ist die Stimmung eigentlich grade ganz gut, jetzt kann ich eh nichts mehr ndern und irgendwie passt das schon, muss passen. 

Gute Nacht, ihr da drauen, wre nett wenn ihr auch einen Daumen fr mich brig httet   :Blush:

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

@milane hab gerade auch zwei Daumen frei -so sind gedrckt fr dich  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## RegenZebra

hatte vorgestern prfung, und da ich einiges hier mitgelesen habe, schreib ich auch mal was...

im prinzip ist es wie viele hier schon geschrieben haben:
gar nicht soooo schlimm wie man es sich vorstellt. Folgendes ist nmlich gaaaanz anders als in den sonstigen mndlichen Prfungen (Anatestate, bc abfragen usw): Man darf echt einige Fehler machen und Sachen nicht wissen und es ist berhaupt nicht schlimm, nicht alles zu knnen. Auch mal in einem Fach vieles nicht zu knnen ist keine Katastrophe! Der Psychostress, den man sich vorher macht ist vieeeeeel schlimmer! Die Prfer bei mir waren alle total nett und hatten viel Verstndnis, wenn man aufgeregt war.
Erzhlt einfach ALLES was euch zu einem Thema einfllt, auch wenn es nicht explizit die Antwort auf die Frage ist... (man kann das ja dann einleiten mit "also genererell ist es ja so, dass...." so als wollte man ein bisschen ausholen..) 
Klar, das Problem ist halt echt die Stoff-Menge, das ist sehr stressig, weil man einfach in die Prfung reingeht, und wei, dass man lange nicht alles gelernt hat, was man htte lernen sollen. Aber unterschtzt nicht, wie viel ihr dann doch wisst und dass Fehler machen auch ok ist!!! 
Hab trotz einiger Schwchen v.a.  in Anatomie ne 2!  :Smilie:  jeah!! also ne 4 sollte echt fr die meisten Panischen hier MINDESTENS drin sein!!!

----------


## Milana

Bestanden  :Love: 
war wirklich garnicht so schlimm, aber das wei man ja immer erst hinterher  :Woow: 
vielen Dank, Khiri!
Jetzt erstmal Ferien!

----------


## Stromer

Alles Gute Milana. Ich hoffe, meine Mitstreiterinnen und ich haben auch so viel Glck und Erfolg.

----------


## Trianna

Und der Pete????


jhhhh, natrlich auch Glckwunsch Milana  :Smilie: ))

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Und der Pete????


Liegt wahrscheinlich nachdem er bestanden hat (geh ich mal von aus)
hackebreit im Gebsch.....  :hmmm...:

----------


## Trianna

Schliet du da von eigenen Erfahrungen auf andere  :Woow:

----------


## Monica1

Leute weiss jemand von euch schon was ueber Bestehungsgrenze.... ? Soll ich noch weitere Hoffnungen mit meinen 186 Punkten haben.... oder.... noch ein Semester lernen :Frown: ((  ::-angel:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Schliet du da von eigenen Erfahrungen auf andere


Ich doch nicht, hab nur gelesen dass es bei jungen Leuten heutzutage so sein
soll.........

----------


## Trianna

^^

Ja, ich sehe dich auch eher so als gesundheitsbewussten Menschen, der auf das bestandene Physikum mit seinem Melissengeist angestoen hat und um 20.34 biorhythmustechnisch sinnvoll im Bett gelegen hat  :Grinnnss!:  :bhh: 






PS: Natrlich Schmarrn.. Eher sehe ich dich wild an der Stange tanzen..

----------


## megaknut

> Leute weiss jemand von euch schon was ueber Bestehungsgrenze.... ? Soll ich noch weitere Hoffnungen mit meinen 186 Punkten haben.... oder.... noch ein Semester lernen((


ich hab auch 186. wr echt super wenn hier jemand was wei!!!
ist echt qulend, diese unsicherheit.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> ich hab auch 186. wr echt super wenn hier jemand was wei!!!


Das wei niemand bis jetzt, denke mal nchste woche gibts hier: IMPP die offiziellen, verbindlichen Ergebnisse.
Drcke allen die daumen.

Gre

----------


## Stromer

Hatte Pete denn heute? Ich krieg eh nichts mehr mit! Ich hoffe, dass er nicht da ist, ist ein gutes Zeichen - ein Trunkenheitszeichen - heilig und ehrwrdig.

*Ging es vielen hier so, dass ihr mit dem Lernen fr das Mndliche immer mehr Lcken entdeckt habt.* 
Gerade so doofer Fitzelkram in Ana :Nixweiss:  Echt Mist! Habe in meinen Prfungsprotokollen stehen "A.maxillaris" Die Abgnge merke ich mir nie - schon alleine, weil ich keinen Bock drauf habe (sorry) Ich bin zeitlich voll besch... dran, es fehlt so viel. Ich knnte noch Embryo besser lernen, oder aber Klinische Anatomie (Rntgenbilder) Aber am Ende hngts an den Sachen sicher nicht. 

HILFE.

*@Bestehensgrenzenfrager:* Hier sitzen auch blo andere Studis, die auch nicht mehr wissen. Die Seite des IMPP drfte am ehesten etwas hergeben. Ich wnsche euch viel Glck.

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Bestanden 
> war wirklich garnicht so schlimm, aber das wei man ja immer erst hinterher


freut mich sehr fr dich - HERZLICHEN GLCKWUNSCH !

----------


## febee

> *Ging es vielen hier so, dass ihr mit dem Lernen fr das Mndliche immer mehr Lcken entdeckt habt.* 
> Gerade so doofer Fitzelkram in Ana Echt Mist! Habe in meinen Prfungsprotokollen stehen "A.maxillaris" Die Abgnge merke ich mir nie - schon alleine, weil ich keinen Bock drauf habe (sorry) Ich bin zeitlich voll besch... dran, es fehlt so viel. Ich knnte noch Embryo besser lernen, oder aber Klinische Anatomie (Rntgenbilder) Aber am Ende hngts an den Sachen sicher nicht. 
> 
> HILFE.




Ich dachte es geht nur mir so, dass ich jetzt kurz vorm schriftlichen so das Gefhl hab, nichts mehr zu wissen.....sa vor paar tagen mit meinen mitprflingen zusammen und haben uns gegenseitig abgefragt.....und ich konnt echt nichts erklren.....vielleicht, weil ich die mitprflinge nicht so richtig kenne??? oder einfach die aufregung? auch so ganz simple sachen .....  :grrrr....:

----------


## Ali G

@Stromer: Das ging mir auch so - ich wurde aber im entferntesten nicht nach so etwas gefragt. Ich denke ste des N. trigeminus z.B. sind superwichtig, aber so lange du ungefhr weit, was das Versorgungsgebiet der Maxillaris ist, ist das bestens. Jeden Fitzelast musst du bestimmt nicht wissen. Mein Prfer hat da zumindestens keinen Wert drauf gelegt! und ich denke, die meisten werden das auch nicht....

Unser Studiendekanat hat gesagt, dass wir die ergebnisse auf jeden fall anfang nchster woche bekommen - es dauert also net mehr lang... ;)

Viel Glck an alle, die noch ran mssen!  ::-stud:

----------


## catgamer

Was soll das nur am Dienstag ab um 10.45 Uhr werden, ich hab so eine Angst , dass ich dieses dumme Mndliche, was ich noch nie konnte, versge.

 :grrrr....:

----------


## MissGarfield83

@catgamer : Geht mir genauso - mein Schlachtbank Termin ist Mo 13:30 aaaaaaah wir werden alle sterben ;)

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

Nein, werdet ihr nicht!
Ich hab meine mndliche am Freitag gehabt, es ist alles gut gegangen, das wird es auch bei euch, es ist halb so schlimm wie es sich anfhlt und es geht sehr schnell rum, es dauert nur so gefhlte 5 Minuten  :Grinnnss!:  und das ist ernst gemeint!

----------


## Der Pete

Hey ihr, wollte euch nur kurz mitteilen, dass es mit meiner Mndlichen geklappt hat. Vielen Dank frs Daumen drcken!!!! 

Allen die es noch vor sich haben: toi toi toi! Das wird schon. Lasst euch nicht unterkriegen. 

pete  :Party:

----------


## Stromer

HERZLICHEN GLCKWUNSCH AUCH FR DICH Pete. Schn, dass es geklappt hat.

----------


## bik15

Auch Glckwunsch von mir!  :Grinnnss!:  Fiebere auch mit euch mit ! ::-winky:

----------


## catgamer

Oh wei, nur noch zwei Tage, dann ist es soweit und man ist so auf gedeih und verderb den Prfern ausgeliefert, die einen, so sie es wollen , eiskalt durchfallen lassen knn(t)en.

Hoffentlich klappt das am Dienstag bei mir und ich bekomm' nette Themen und nicht irgendwelche Thenarmuskulatur oder autochthone Rckenmuskulatur in Ana.

----------


## Der Pete

> Liegt wahrscheinlich nachdem er bestanden hat (geh ich mal von aus)
> hackebreit im Gebsch.....


... und nein so schlimm war es (noch) nicht ;) obwohl es ein saugeiles gefhl war nach der Prfung ... da hat man darauf dann schon Lust.

Ich hab nach der Mndlichen meine 7 Sachen gepackt und hab mich zu meinen Lieben verzogen und mal einfach abgeschaltet. Was fr ein Psychoterror!

Aber ich kann nur besttigen: es war wirklich angenehm. Ich hatte nach der ersten Hlfte in der Prfung wirklich Spa. Musste teilweise ber mich selber schmunzeln.

In Ana z.B. guck ich durchs Mikroskop und was sehe ich als erstes ohne irgendwas zu durchmustern usw.? Einen Prostatastein ... von da an hatte ich dann ne halbe Stunde meine Antwort zu formulieren.

Der Rest der Fragen war auch sehr allgemein gehalten. Und die anderen mit Prflinge hatten zwar z.T. ein paar sehr doofe Fragen, haben aber alle locker mit einer 3 bestanden. Also keine Panik.

So ... und jetzt gehe ich weiterfeiern  :Smilie: 

Pete

----------


## Stromer

Das klingt ganz wunderbar. Ich hnge hier sowas von in den Seilen!

Habe mal eine Frage: woher wei der Muskel wo sein Ansatz und wo sein Ursprung ist? Lag das auch an Muskelspindellage oder so? Es ging bei der Frage nicht darum, wie wir das definieren und auserwhlt haben.

lg

----------


## MissGarfield83

> Das klingt ganz wunderbar. Ich hnge hier sowas von in den Seilen!
> 
> Habe mal eine Frage: woher wei der Muskel wo sein Ansatz und wo sein Ursprung ist? Lag das auch an Muskelspindellage oder so? Es ging bei der Frage nicht darum, wie wir das definieren und auserwhlt haben.
> 
> lg


Es geht um Punctumj fixum und Punctum mobile ... Ursprung = punctum fixum, Ansatz = Punctum mobile

----------


## ernieundbert123

> Habe mal eine Frage: woher wei der Muskel wo sein Ansatz und wo sein Ursprung ist? Lag das auch an Muskelspindellage oder so? Es ging bei der Frage nicht darum, wie wir das definieren und auserwhlt haben.
> lg


Punctum fixum = Ursprung = proximal
Punctum mobile = Ansatz = distal

Meinstest Du das?

----------


## MissGarfield83

Hatte ich schon erwhnt dass wir alle sterben? Heute? Definitiv!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Stromer

Genau das habe ich eigentlich nicht gemeint, dass der Prfer das nicht meinte. So haben wir Menschen ja definiert, was Ansatz und Ursprung meint. Egal, ich wrds auch erstmal so sagen und dann schauen was passiert. Verhauen darf er mich ja nicht :bhh:

----------


## Ali G

warum denn das MissGarfield?

----------


## MissGarfield83

Payday, today, 01:30 p.m. - let's get ready to ruuuuuuuuumble  :Big Grin:

----------


## McDbel

@ Miss Garfield: So wie ich dich bisher gelesen habe, wirst du heut garantiert mit ner 2, wenn nicht sogar mit ner 1 aus der Prfung stiefeln! Glaube, du hast dir im Laufe der Vorklinik recht viel "Spezialwissen" angeeignet und knntest unter Umstnden auch die 1 rocken! Aber wie auch immer...du wirst bestehen...egal wie!! Good luck!!!!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Ryudo

Hey,

das IMPP hat jetzt die Lsungen verffentlicht.

http://impp.de/IMPP2010/Index.php?gt...i_nav=IndexNav

Viel Spa

----------


## felitschce

Ergebnisse sind da: Bestehensgrenze 186, bei 317 gewerteten Fragen. www.impp.de.

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Payday, today, 01:30 p.m. - let's get ready to ruuuuuuuuumble


Viel Glck!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Laelya

ich hab bestanden ich hab bestanden ::-dance: 
und das impp hat mir recht gegeben mit der psycho fragen  ::-dance:  ::-dance:  ::-dance: 

ich kanns noch gar net glauben, bin sogar ber den 192 punkten *g*

yeah yeah yeah

so dass musste gesagt werden, jetzt werd ich nen urlaub buchen

----------


## Coxy-Baby

als htte ich es gesagt laeyla....... GLCKWUNSCH, FEIER SCHN! du hast es dir redlich 
verdient.

----------


## Cuba_libre

> ich hab bestanden ich hab bestanden
> und das impp hat mir recht gegeben mit der psycho fragen 
> 
> ich kanns noch gar net glauben, bin sogar ber den 192 punkten *g*
> 
> yeah yeah yeah
> 
> so dass musste gesagt werden, jetzt werd ich nen urlaub buchen


GLCKWUNSCH!!!  :Party:  :Party:

----------


## Laelya

danke, ich kanns noch gar nicht glauben
vielleicht sollte ich ruhig bleiben bis der brief hier ist
aber hier klingeln gerade alle sturm, die mit mir beim kurs waren und beglckwnschen mich...wir haben alle bestanden *g*

ich freu mich so.....und wei gar nicht was ich jetzt denken soll hehe
in den letzten tagen hab ich nciht mehr richtig geschlafen, da ich sobald ich die augen zu gemacht habe nur noch die impp seite vor den augen hatte......

jetzt hoffe ich endlich auf erholsame nchte...

und alle die noch in die mdl mssen...alles alles gute von mir :Loove:

----------


## McDbel

Fetten Glckwunsch auch von mir! Besonders an Laelya und natrlich an die Leute, die mit 186 Points dann doch noch bestanden haben!  :Party:

----------


## Tulipa

Hallo! Herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle, die bestanden haben! Wei jemand von euch, ob Medilearn die offiziellen Ergebnisse mit den ursprnglichen abgleicht bzw. die herausgenommenen Fragen bercksichtigt, sodass man ber sie statistische Auswertung jetzt seinen "neuen" Punktestand erhlt? Dann muss ich nicht schon wieder jede Frage durchgehen   ^^

----------


## der micha

eine frage zum nachteilsausgleich... wieso existieren bei 319 gewerteten aufgaben zwei verschiedene punktegrenzen?

----------


## pepe1988

ich kapier die tabelle auch nicht, allerdings hat sich die sache fr mich mit meinen 184 Punkten erledigt ! :Nixweiss:

----------


## xtm77

kurze frage:
ich habe ohne die gestrichenen fragen 185 punkte, mit den 3 fragen 186. 
zhlt der eine punkt dann mit und ich htte bestanden?
vom lpa erreich ich keinen mehr. ab mittag ist ja schon feierabend bei dem verein

----------


## thinker

herzlichen glckwunsch dir!  :Smilie:   @Laeyla

----------


## Stromer

Entschuldige, aber wie kommst du denn auf mehr Punkte? Du hast doch deswegen nicht mehr Fragen korrekt beantwortet, oder wie muss ich das verstehen? Ich wnsche dir natrlich, dass du bestanden hast und denke, dass es bereinigt, also mit den 186 gewertet wird.

An alle, die nun aufatmen knnen, HERZLICHEN GLCKWUNSCH!!! Laelya, du hast es gut - ich wnschte ich htte die Mndliche schon und knnte jetzt im Bettchen liegen  :grrrr....:  Ich kann nicht mehr! Bin ein Wrack und sehe auch so aus.

liebe Grsse

----------


## xtm77

ich habe erst mal alle punkte gezhlt, die ich hatte.. ausser den 3 rausgenommenen fragen. da htte ich 185/317, mit den 3 fragen htte ich 186/320. 
ich dachte, dass man durch den nachteilausgleich seine richtige antwort gutgeschrieben bekommen, auch wenn die fragen mehrere antwortmglichkeiten zulassen. vielleicht versteh ich es auch falsch.

----------


## Laelya

also das mit der tabelle verstehe ich auch nicht.
ich habe 2 von den rausgenommenen fragen richtig, dh also fr mich zhlt die bestehensgrenze 188 ?

Das wre ja mehr als unfair o.O

@stromer: du schaffst das, ich glaub fest an dich *daumendrck*
und dann wird gefeiert :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> ich habe erst mal alle punkte gezhlt, die ich hatte.. ausser den 3 rausgenommenen fragen. da htte ich 185/317, mit den 3 fragen htte ich 186/320. 
> ich dachte, dass man durch den nachteilausgleich seine richtige antwort gutgeschrieben bekommen, auch wenn die fragen mehrere antwortmglichkeiten zulassen. vielleicht versteh ich es auch falsch.


Wenn du eine von den quasi richtigen Antwort bei den rausgenommen Fragen hast, erhht sich deine Bestehensgrenze auf mindestens 187 Punkte und wenn
du mehr hast auf bis zu 188 Punkte.

und das ist auch logisch da 186/317 zum bestehen reichen, da kann man dann nicht einfordern, dass 186/320 auch reichen sollen.......

----------


## Laelya

ah okay, verstehe.....gut...das einem das mal erklrt wird

----------


## der micha

und wieso hat jemand mit 253/319 fragen ne andere zensur als jemand mit 253/319? ;)

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> und wieso hat jemand mit 253/319 fragen ne andere zensur als jemand mit 253/319? ;)


Wieso jemand mit 253 bzw erst mit 254 ne 2 hat bei 319 Fragen drfte wohl an dem Beantwortungsanteilen der jeweiligen Fragen liegen, aber ich glaub nicht das das IMPP so spezifiziert die Daten rausrckt, von daher muss man sich wohl drauf verlassen das die richtig Rechnen  :hmmm...:

----------


## ChemieFreund

> Hallo! Herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle, die bestanden haben! Wei jemand von euch, ob Medilearn die offiziellen Ergebnisse mit den ursprnglichen abgleicht bzw. die herausgenommenen Fragen bercksichtigt, sodass man ber sie statistische Auswertung jetzt seinen "neuen" Punktestand erhlt? Dann muss ich nicht schon wieder jede Frage durchgehen   ^^


Kann das jemand beantworten? Interessiert mich nmlich auch  ::-oopss:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Kann das jemand beantworten? Interessiert mich nmlich auch


Ja die Leute von medilearn werden wohl die Originalergebnisse einpflegen, so wie jedes Jahr.
 Kommt Zeit kommt Rat  :hmmm...:

----------


## Frechdachs

Ich hab auch 184 Punkte, und somit wohl auch nicht bestanden.

Mein eigentliches Problem ist aber, dass ich bereits im 8. Semester bin, aber jetzt zum ersten Mal das Physikum mitgeschrieben habe - habe also recht lange fr die Vorklinik gebraucht  :Blush: 

Gibt es hier vielleicht noch jemanden, der in meiner Situation ist? Lohnt es sich fr mich berhaupt noch, das Physikum im Mrz 2011 nochmal zu wiederholen? Irgendwie habe ich langsam das Gefhl, dass das doch alles nix mehr bringt und es besser wre, abzubrechen... allerdings wsste ich dann auch nicht, was ich sonst berufsmig tun sollte...

Hat jemand einen Rat fr mich?

LG und Glckwunsch an alle, die noch gezittert und jetzt bestanden haben!

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Lohnt es sich fr mich berhaupt noch, das Physikum im Mrz 2011 nochmal zu wiederholen? Hat jemand einen Rat fr mich?


Erstmal abspannen (so die mndliche schon war) dann strukturiert Lernen und im Mrz das Physikum bestehen  :hmmm...:

----------


## leofgyth77

frechdachs, es gibt bestimmt leute, die noch viel mehr semester aufm buckel hatten wir du. ich kann deinen frust sehr gut verstehen, ist auch verdammt rgerlich. aber es war dein erstversuch, du bist so weit gekommen, dann gib doch nicht auf!
mach mit uns nochmal das physikum und rock es, baby!

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Bei uns hngen die Ergebnisse aus, mit Prfungsnummer und Note erfhrt man was man hat im schriftlichen Teil.

----------


## nickl

Glckwunsch an alle Besteher!!!!
@Laeyla:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party: , fr dich freue ich mich wirklich riesig!!!!


Hach, ich freu mich so, aber jetzt habe ich Angst vor einem bertragungsfehler (die ganze Zeit eigentlich schon :was ist das...?:  :Blush: ) das wre der absolute Supergau, ich will es endlich schwarz auf wei sehen, keine Ahnung wie lange die brauchen werden um die Zeugnisse zu verschicken :grrrr....:  Wei das jemand fr NRW?

----------


## Laelya

> aber jetzt habe ich Angst vor einem bertragungsfehler (die ganze Zeit eigentlich schon) das wre der absolute Supergau, ich will es endlich schwarz auf wei sehen, keine Ahnung wie lange die brauchen werden um die Zeugnisse zu verschicken Wei das jemand fr NRW?


das ist jetzt auch noch meine angst. aber ich hatte noch nie einen bertragungsfehler und hoffe einfach, dass ich damit jetzt nicht angefangen habe
bei uns sollen die zeugnisse wohl diese woche kommen...habe ich jedenfalls gehrt

----------


## Ali G

Bekommt ihr denn von euren Unis keine Vorabinfo bzgl. eurer Note? Wie coxy-baby das sagte, hngt das bei uns aus - mein zeugnis werde ich eh erst in knapp vier wochen in den hnden halten, wenn ich wieder in MD bin... Bis dahin vertrau ich auf das Studiendekanat!  ::-dance:

----------


## Zanza

Herzlichen Glckwunsch, Laelya! Ich freu mich wirklich fr dich und wnsch dir jetzt erstmal ganz viel Spa im Urlaub! Erhol dich ordentlich!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

......wieso gibts eigentlich noch kein Feedback von der Lasagne-Tigerin?

----------


## pottmed

Weil Sie gerade ordentlich feiert  :Party:

----------


## MissGarfield83

> @ Miss Garfield: So wie ich dich bisher gelesen habe, wirst du heut garantiert mit ner 2, wenn nicht sogar mit ner 1 aus der Prfung stiefeln! Glaube, du hast dir im Laufe der Vorklinik recht viel "Spezialwissen" angeeignet und knntest unter Umstnden auch die 1 rocken! Aber wie auch immer...du wirst bestehen...egal wie!! Good luck!!!!


Schn wrs ... dank der Physioprferin die mich so aus dem Konzept brachte dass ich nen Blackout hatte nur ne 3  :Frown:  *schnuffz*

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Schn wrs ... dank der Physioprferin die mich so aus dem Konzept brachte dass ich nen Blackout hatte nur ne 3  *schnuffz*


Glckwunsch! Note ist doch fast egal, du hast es hinter dir, nie wieder Physikum!

----------


## MissGarfield83

> Glckwunsch! Note ist doch fast egal, du hast es hinter dir, nie wieder Physikum!


Ich rger mich so ... wofr schufte ich mir eigentlich den Arsch ab wenn ich doch nur im Mittelma lande  :Frown:  berlege grad ob das Studium wirklich das richtige ist ...

----------


## Cuba_libre

Ich schliee mich an: Glckwunsch MissGarfield!  :Party: 
Sicher ist es rgerlich, wenn man mit der Note unzufrieden ist, aber jetzt heit es: mit Vollgas in die Klinik!  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> berlege grad ob das Studium wirklich das richtige ist ...


Schtzelein trink dir einen, rger dich ber die blde Prferin, aber du bist ganz sicher richtig im Studium auch mit ner 3. Was sollen denn die armen Kirschen sagen die 3mal durchfallen nach mega-lernerei und dann ists essig mit medizin?

----------


## MissGarfield83

> Schtzelein trink dir einen, rger dich ber die blde Prferin, aber du bist ganz sicher richtig im Studium auch mit ner 3. Was sollen denn die armen Kirschen sagen die 3mal durchfallen nach mega-lernerei und dann ists essig mit medizin?


Sorry komm damit nicht klar weil ich eigentlich ziemlich gut in physio bin  :Frown:  Nur die fragt so unspezifisch und erwartet hellseherische Fhigkeiten und coolness bei nem Gesichtsausdruck als wrd sie dich gleich tten ... dumme ***** **** *** ** *********

Mh

----------


## Sarah 260189

sagt mal, wei einer von euch GENAU, wie das mit dem Nachteilsausgleich ist? Weil ich nmlich alle drei Fragen richtig hab und eigentlich gerne die Punkte htte (werde eine genaue Auflistung der Ergebnisse beantragen, da ich das eventuell fr Stipendienprogramme brauchen kann). Und auerdem (okay, das versteht jetzt vermutlich wirklich keiner mehr, deswegen schon mal vorab: sorry!  :Grinnnss!:  ) wr ich dann im nchsten Histogrammbalken (was ich ebenfalls gut brauchen kann --> US residency irgendwann mal geplant, Histogramm der Prfungsergebnisse macht sich super im Dean's Letter)

Kurz also: Kann ich den Nachteilsausgleich, also die Wertung der Fragen auch beantragen, wenn ich NICHT an der Notengrenze liege? (knapp darunter)

----------


## tortet

> Sorry komm damit nicht klar weil ich eigentlich ziemlich gut in physio bin  Nur die fragt so unspezifisch und erwartet hellseherische Fhigkeiten und coolness bei nem Gesichtsausdruck als wrd sie dich gleich tten ... dumme ***** **** *** ** *********
> 
> Mh


Kommt mir bekannt vor.... Hatte auch eine ziemlich ble Mndliche.  :kotzen: 
Einziger Trost - Du musst es nie wieder machen, auch wenn Du Dich noch einige Zeit rgern wirst. Fhl Dich gedrckt und gnn Dir was Schnes.

Und vor Allem: Herzlichen Glckwunsch zum bestandenen Physikum!

----------


## MissGarfield83

Danke an euch alle fr die lieben Glckwnsche - naja es gibt ja noch ein Rckspiel und dann mach ich se platt ...  :Big Grin:  ... cand. med. irgendwie fass ichs noch nicht  :Big Grin:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> sagt mal, wei einer von euch GENAU, wie das mit dem Nachteilsausgleich ist?


So ganz erkenn ich dein Problem nicht wenn du die "richtigen" Lsungen in den rausgenommenen Fragen hast, dann kriegste doch auch die Punkte. also
dann statt X/317 haste dann X/320.

----------


## Feuerblick

Wenn du die drei Fragen richtig hattest, bekommst du sie auf jeden Fall angerechnet. ABER fr dich gilt in diesem Fall auch die Gesamt-Fragenzahl von 320 statt 317...

EDIT: Mist, Coxy war schneller

----------


## McDbel

> Schn wrs ... dank der Physioprferin die mich so aus dem Konzept brachte dass ich nen Blackout hatte nur ne 3  *schnuffz*


Och n...das is ja rgerlich! Wrde mich auch wurmen, wenn mans doch eigentlich kann! Aber ndern kannste das jetzt auch nicht mehr und BESTANDEN ist nun mal BESTANDEN! Morgen freuste dich bestimmt  :Grinnnss!: 

Also: HERZLICHEN GLCKWUNSCH!!  :Party:

----------


## Majulek

@ Missgarfield83:
Das Gefhl kenne ich auch nur zu gut. Hatte genau dasselbe Szenario vor zwei Wochen bei meiner Mndlichen. Anatomie und Biochemie liefen richtig super und in Physio habe ich dann durch den Prfer und seine abstrakten Fragen leider auch einen Blackout bekommen, wodurch es auch nicht mehr fr eine 2 ausgereicht hat. Er hatte eine typische Akademikerart zu fragen und hat sich auch auf Nachfrage nicht umformuliert und vom Thema Hormone war er auch nicht abzubringen. Er wollte Sachen wissen, die ich ihm auch htte sagen knnen - nur aus seinen Fragen bin ich nicht schlau geworden.  :Hh?: 

Aber ich schliee mich den Anderen an. Es bringt wirklich nichts sich darber zu rgern. Freue dich lieber auf die Klinik und dann kannst du es ja zeigen, dass du es besser kannst! Es ist wirklich kein Grund gleich am ganzen Studium zu zweifeln.  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 

Lg, Majulek

----------


## Feuerblick

Ich hatte genau dieses Problem damals mit dem Biochemiker. Bis heute weiss ich nicht, was er eigentlich von mir wollte und wann immer er eine Antwort auf seine eigenen Fragen gab, hatte ich keine Ahnung, wie DAS die Antwort auf seine Frage sein konnte.  ::-oopss: 
Lasagnetigerin, sei froh, dass du es geschafft hast und rger dich nicht wegen einer dmlichen Zahl auf einem simplen Blatt Papier! :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Strodti

Herzlichen Glckwunsch!!! @MissGarfield
Feier schn, du hast den schneren Studienteil vor dir und bis auf dem besten Weg zur rztin  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## MissGarfield83

@feuerblick
Naja es kratzt halt was am Ego weil ich doch gehofft hatte besser als der Durchschnitt zu sein *Seufz* Reines Egoding ... aber gut, andere htten aufgegeben und ich bin froh es trotz Liebeskummers und Krankenhausaufenthalt gerockt zu haben - da fllt mir ein ich muss den netten Docs noch was zukommen lassen ;) Endlich Klinik ... irgendwie hab ichs noch immer nicht realisiert und ergehe mich die nchsten Tage in einer Grundreinigung meiner Wohnung - die Silberfische haben gestern gebeichtet heimlich geputzt zu haben und sie schmen sich ...  :Big Grin: 

@strodti : Bist du dir sicher dass es jetzt besser wird? Oder ist es der selbe Mist nur in anderer Verpackung ? 

Bin mal gespannt welchem Ersti ich welches Buch andrehen kann ;) Ich brauch Platz fr neue Bcher  :Big Grin:

----------


## Strodti

Also ich habe die letzten beiden Semester (1. und 2. klinisches Semester) schon viel angenehmer ampfunden als die Vorklinik. Natrlich muss man wieder unmengen auswendig lernen (Mikrobiologie, Pharma, Innere,...), aber da ist es mir wesentlich leichter gefallen, weil es so schn klinisch ist. Dazu dann noch interessante Praktika auf Station, im OP, selbst im Labor fand ich es in der Klinik interessanter.
Es wird nicht weniger und man hat auch nicht viel mehr Freizeit (bei uns auf jeden Fall nicht), aber es macht mir mehr Spa und daher bin ich voll motiviert  :Grinnnss!: 

Ach ja, man darf endlich famulieren  :hmmm...:

----------


## ohusa

Herzlichen Glckwunsch MissGarfield!!!! Ich kann dich sehr gut verstehen, htte mein Biochemiker nicht so doofe chemische fragen gestellt, htte ich (wie alle anderen aus meiner Gruppe...) auch ne 2 gekriegt. Und dabei war BC mein Lieblingsfach. Ist doof, aber hey, wir habens geschafft! Du wirst es auch noch realisieren und dann wirst du dich auch richtig freuen knnen!

----------


## MissGarfield83

@ Strodti : Mir sind Dinge mit klinischem Bezug auch immer leichter gefallen - mhh dass es nicht weniger wird ist mir bewusst, ich meinte nur ob es wieder so arg an der Realitt vorbei geht oder ob man wieder viel Zeug lernt was eigentlich eh spter keinen mehr interessiert ... oder ob das alles doch brauchbar ist und man weiss dass es einen zum Ziel weiterbringt ?

Wenigstens bekommt der Patient endlich Gestalt und man kennt ihn nicht nur vom Hrensagen sondern darf ihn sogar anfassen *hpf*  :Big Grin:  

@ohusa : Physio mochte ich auch und ich bin eigentlich nicht schlecht - daher ist es doppelt rgerlich dass eine Prferin durch ihre doofe Art zu fragen es berhaupt unsinnig machte fr Physio zu lernen - wre auf das selbe hinausgekommen  :Frown:  Ich will mich hier nicht von meinem Versagen freisprechen ... es rgert nur dass man sich einfach so aus dem Konzept bringen lsst wogegen ich in Bio und Ana frei erzhlen konnte und es bei beiden Prfern sogar Spa gemacht hat und lustig war gefragt zu werden - auch wenn man nicht alles wusste, ich hatte nicht das Gefhl dass die beiden darauf auswaren mich durchfallen zu lassen, eher wollten die ne angenehme Prfungsatmosphre.

----------


## codon

hi zusammen ... wann gibts den die (schriftlichen) noten ?

----------


## MissGarfield83

> hi zusammen ... wann gibts den die (schriftlichen) noten ?


Wende dich an das LPA deines Vertrauens  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast26092018

Glckwunsch an Alle die bestanden haben :Top:  :Top:  
Mein Leiden hat endlich auch ein Ende gefunden :Party: und ich bin ber das Ergebnis so glcklich hab in der schriftlichen eine 4, ein Punkt zu wenig aber dafr in der mndlichen 3+3+3 bekommen triple 3 :Grinnnss!:  :Love:  

So now I NEED A VACATION! :hmmm...:

----------


## MissGarfield83

Gratuliere Max  :Big Grin:  Viel Spa im Urlaub  :Smilie:

----------


## Gast26092018

> Gratuliere Max  Viel Spa im Urlaub


Danke dir auch :Top:  
Naja, ich wrde gerne verreisen...aber dafr habe ich kein Geld*seufz* ich muss mein Geld fr eine Auslandsfamulatur sparen. Aber zumindest erholen werde ich mich  :hmmm...:

----------


## Pascal2306

Hey...
reicht es eigentlich in der mdl. prfung ne gesamtvier zur haben also z.b. biochem:3 Physio:4 Ana:5 = Gesamt4) oder muss man schon in jedem Fach mindestens ne 4 schaffen?
Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weiterhelfen.
Vielen Dank im voraus

----------


## Laelya

du musst in jedem fach einzeln mind. eine 4 schaffen
wenn du in einem eine 5 hast bist du durchgefallen

----------


## lottisworld

> Hey...
> reicht es eigentlich in der mdl. prfung ne gesamtvier zur haben also z.b. biochem:3 Physio:4 Ana:5 = Gesamt4) oder muss man schon in jedem Fach mindestens ne 4 schaffen?
> Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weiterhelfen.
> Vielen Dank im voraus


... das liegt wohl im Ermessensspielraum der Prfungskommission. Ist bei uns schon vorgekommen, das jemand mit ner 5 in Ana insgesamt noch mit 4 bestanden hat, allerdings sollten die anderen Teilleistungen da schon etwas berzeugender gewesen sein.
LG

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> ... das liegt wohl im Ermessensspielraum der Prfungskommission. Ist bei uns schon vorgekommen, das jemand mit ner 5 in Ana insgesamt noch mit 4 bestanden hat, allerdings sollten die anderen Teilleistungen da schon etwas berzeugender gewesen sein.
> LG


Da einigen sich die Prfer dann aber INTERN auf eine 4 in Ana denn wenn da schriftlich im Bogen eine 5 steht ist man definitiv durchgefallen!

----------


## lottisworld

> Da einigen sich die Prfer dann aber INTERN auf eine 4 in Ana denn wenn da schriftlich im Bogen eine 5 steht ist man definitiv durchgefallen!


Aber auf den Bgen werden doch die Einzelleistungen gar nicht notiert???
Bei uns standen da lediglich die Themen, zu denen man befragt wurde, und unten die Gesamtnote...
LG

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Aber auf den Bgen werden doch die Einzelleistungen gar nicht notiert???
> Bei uns standen da lediglich die Themen, zu denen man befragt wurde, und unten die Gesamtnote...
> LG


Bei uns haben sich die Prfer immer Teilnoten gemacht, daher wei ich auch was ich wo abgefasst habe...aber du hast recht am Ende steht nur eine Note auf dem offiziellen Bogen.

----------


## FrauHolle

Jetzt wo die Lsunge da sind und ich doch relativ locker die 2 gepackt haben knnte hab ich noch viel viel mehr angst dass ich am ersten tag wirklich den bogen falsch gekreuzt hab..  :Traurig:  :Traurig:

----------


## User1212

> Ja die Leute von medilearn werden wohl die Originalergebnisse einpflegen, so wie jedes Jahr.
>  Kommt Zeit kommt Rat


hey, wann wird denn das nun sein?
Gre

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Jetzt wo die Lsunge da sind ...


wo lag denn jetzt eigentlich die Bestehensgrenze ? War sie so hoch wie von Medilearn getippt ?

----------


## Zanza

186. Gehst du angepinnten Thread drei Zeilen weiter unten...

----------


## carpentier

a137/b52, also die frage, die ML falsch angegeben hatte.. wie lautet die frage? hab meine hefte nich da, MUSS das aber wissen  :Woow:

----------


## Alephbet

Vielleicht hilft Dir das hier:
http://www.medi-learn.de/medizinstud...ad.php?t=59768
weiter. Das Heft finde ich gerad auch nicht.

----------


## catgamer

Juhu, ich hab auch bestanden und das sogar mit einer 2.
Ich kann es kaum glauben:  :Grinnnss!: 

Es war besser als ich s mir vorher vorgestellt hab. 
Juhu, wenn ich mich jetzt nicht arg sehr verkreuzt hab beim bertragen meiner Lsungen auf den Lsungsbogen , heit es ,,Klinik, ich komme!''

 :Top:

----------


## Miss Tiffy

wei eigentlich jemand, wann die Zeugnisse verschickt werden??? Dieses ewige Warten macht mich nmlich langsam verrckt!!!! Und bekommen diejenigen, die das Mndliche bereits haben, ggf frher eine Nachricht????

----------


## MissGarfield83

> wei eigentlich jemand, wann die Zeugnisse verschickt werden??? Dieses ewige Warten macht mich nmlich langsam verrckt!!!! Und bekommen diejenigen, die das Mndliche bereits haben, ggf frher eine Nachricht????


Wende dich vertrauensvoll bei dieser Frage an dein LPA  :Smilie:  Soweit ich weiss ist das nicht einheitlich ...

----------


## catgamer

Endlich ist der ganze Druck und Stress der letzten Wochen und Monate weg.
Juhu, es ist ein tolles Gefhl und man wei, nie wieder einen Biochemiewlzer auswendig lernen, sondern nur noch bei Bedarf nachschlagen, wenn man es nicht an einen Erstsemester verkauft . :Grinnnss!:

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

heute kam ein Zwischenergebniss vom LPA, nun ist es offiziell, ich hab bestanden, ich freu mich so! Jetzt kann ich beruhigt in Urlaub fahren!
 ::-dance:  ::-dance:  ::-dance:  ::-dance:  ::-dance:  ::-dance: 

Layela, lass dich brigens drcken, ich freu mich auch fr dich!

----------


## ChemieFreund

Heute ist mein Zeugnis gekommen (LPA HH), relativ unspektakulr, hat nur alles besttigt, was vorher schon klar war.  ::-oopss:

----------


## Stromer

Hallo und

Herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle!

Bei mir hat es leider nicht geklappt. Ich war am Boden zerstrt. Auch jetzt muss ich noch fter schlucken, wenn ich an meine peinlich miese Leistung denke. Habe das Histo-Prp. verrissen, die Embryo-Zeichnung konnte ich nicht wirklich beschriften. Und mndlich war ich mehr als schlecht. Nur Biochemie ging halbwegs. Nach Biochemie dachte ich, vielleicht kann es doch noch etwas werden (was wahrscheinlich quatsch war) und sah Physio bang bis freudig entgegen. Und dann das Thema, ich wollte anfangen zu erzhlen, er wrgte mich ab, beim ersten Satz und fing an mit Kurvenverlufen parallel zeichnen und so.Ich konnts nicht, hatte dann auch den Faden verloren und schwupps, wars auch schon vorbei.

----------


## nhn62

ist ausreichend bestanden??
bin grad vllig verdreht  :Blush:

----------


## ChemieFreund

> Hallo und
> 
> Herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle!
> 
> Bei mir hat es leider nicht geklappt.



Ach, du arme. Schade dass es bei mndlichen Prfungen so leicht ist, sich irgendwas zu verbocken. Einmal, zweimal was nicht erkannt und schon ist man total aufgeregt und dann geht sowieso ganz schnell  :Nixweiss: 


Naja, dann gnn dir erstmal ordentlich Auszeit, den Kopf freikriegen und dann mit vollem Elan und parallelen Kurvenverlufen im Frhjahr rocken.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

Stromer, das tut mir leid fr dich, lass dich drcken.

----------


## Muriel

Ach Mensch, tut mir sehr Leid, Stromer. Aber lass Dich nicht zu sehr hngen, es ist absolut keine Schande, auch wenn es jetzt im Moment sehr weh tut. Versuch den Kopf freizubekommen und genie die freie Zeit mit Deiner Kleinen. Ihr habt es Euch trotz alledem verdient!

----------


## FrauHolle

Ich will auch post.... :Traurig:  :Traurig: 
man echt ich hab so ne angst wegen der angst des "falsch bertragen" haben...
so kann ich die freie zeit echt null genieen..

----------


## Stromer

ausreichend ist bestanden

----------


## Mbali

Oh Stromer, das tut mir wirklich Leid fr dich! 
Aber ich bin mir 100% sicher, dass du es dafr im Frhjahr mit Bravour meistern wirst!

Am meisten Sorgen macht mir, dass ich nchste Woche bei der fast gleichen Prferkombi dran bin wie du... 
*schluck*

----------


## Prisylla

Hey Leute ich hab mal ne Frage.
Habe heute den Brief bekommen und angeblich 185 Punkte obwohl ich immer 186 ausgerechnet habe.
Nachdem ich die Fragen durchgegangen bin stellte sich heraus, dass ich bei Frage 151 angeblich C anstelle von D angekreuzt habe.
Bin nun total fertig, hab am Examenstag x-mal kontrolliert, dass ich keinen bertragungsfehler drin habe... kann man da was machen?
Was auch komisch ist... war in meinem LPA, da hing ne Liste aus wer durchgefallen war und meine Nummer war halt nicht dabei. Hatte mich total gefreut und jetzt sowas...

----------


## Stromer

@all: danke, fr all die aufbauenden Worte :Blush: 

@Prisylla: Nichts wie hin und nachfragen.

----------


## Miki2

@Prisylla: Kannst du nicht vom IMPP eine Kopie des Orginalbogens anfordern? Eigentlich msste das doch mglich sein.
Oder Hr. Karasek in Marburg anrufen. Der gibt dir sicherlich Auskunft was man in so einem Fall machen kann.
Viel Glck!

----------


## Miss Tiffy

@Prisylla
Das kommt mir sehr bekannt vor!!!! Du kannst gegen das Prfungsergebnis beim LPA schriftl. Widerspruch einlegen. Benenne genau die evtl. Fehlerquelle. Dann wird das Ganze nochmals geprft und danach kannst du dann entscheiden, ob du den Widerspruch aufrecht erhlst oder zurckziehst.

_____________________________

Ich habe heute auch mein Zeugnis bekommen. Das war ein groer Moment fr mich.... echt supi  ::-dance:  ::-dance:  ::-dance:  ::-dance:  ::-dance:  ::-dance:  ::-dance:

----------


## Laelya

@stromer:

das tut mir echt Leid, hab dir die daumen gedrckt  :Traurig: 
aber jetzt entspann dich erstmal, genie die semesterferien und danach gehst du mit neuer kraft und enthausiasmus an die arbeit....
das wird schon


bei mir ist noch kein zeugnis angekommen  :Frown: 
dafr kam heute ein brief vom IMPP in dem sie mir erklren, dass sie meine Fragenrgung angenommen haben etc.....wusste gar nicht, dass die Briefe rausschicken...hab heute morgen fast einen Herzinfarkt bekommen

will auch endlich Post haben, aber Berlin ist da ja immer sehr sehr langsam....wie immer

wnsch euch allen ein schnes wochenende

mssen eigentlcih noch welche mdl prfung machen?
Nchste woche?

Wenn ja, ich drck euch allen die Daumen :Top:

----------


## febee

eine komische Prfungskommision? (da lacht tatschlich ein Prfer, der grad nicht prft, meinen Mitprfling aus, weil er was Falsches sagt  :Hh?: )


wird die klinik wirklich besser.......zhlt die doktorarbeit mehr als dieses fiesikum?.....

----------


## Laelya

ein besuch beim lpa, eine unfreundliche mitarbeiterin und einige aussagen spter:

Das LPA Berlin htte noch nicht mal Unterlagen vom IMPP bekommen, wir sollten also mal geduldig sein, das knnte noch 2-3 Wochen dauern o.O

Ich wusste doch, dass ich in der falschen Stadt wohne :was ist das...?:

----------


## Lizard

Naja, die mssen ja auch die ganzen gergten Fragen berprfen, was die ganze Sache auch in die Lnge zieht.

----------


## FrauHolle

kein bertragungsfehler :Smilie: 
Zeugnis is heute gekommen in einem A5 umschlag...
hatte echt nen kleinen herziunfarkt weil ich nicht dachte, dass die das knicken...
egal... Klinik ich komme ::-dance:  ::-dance:

----------


## Laelya

@lizard:
das hat das impp doch geprft und nicht das lpa...die bekommen doch alles vom impp

wenn also anderen das zeugnis schon haben, sind sie damit doch schon lange fertig, zumal ja auch schon alles online steht  :Big Grin:

----------


## Medi-Mami

Ich dachte aber, das IMPP schickt die Unterlagen an alle LPAs gleichzeitig raus  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Ohropax

Also auch ich hab gestern mein Zeugnis in der Post gehabt und das in Mnchen bei 660 Physikumsteilnehmern. Da ist davon auszugehen, dass das impp die Unterlagen an die Prfungsmter schon etwas lnger verschickt hat. Das Zeugnis ist nmlich von der Uni selber gedruckt und gestempelt. 
Is ja auch klar, weil die mndl Note ja mit drauf muss.

Und ich hab brigens euch einen Brief vom impp bezglich der kritisierten Fragen bekommen. Sie bedanken sich fr die "Anmerkungen".

In meinem Zeugnis hab ich allerdings die drei Punkte fr die rausgenommenen Fragen nicht bekommen, obwohl ich alle drei Fragen "richtig" beantwortet hatte. Aber is ja auch egal. Zhlen die vielleicht nur dazu wenn es ums Bestehen oder um eine bessere Note geht. Oder ich hab das System nicht kapiert.

LG, Ohropax.

----------


## Strodti

@Ohropax:

Es macht Fr dich keinen Unterschied! Wenn du die rausgenommenen Fragen richtig hast, dann gilt fr dich die Bestehensrenze +3 Punkte, weil sie dann auf alle 320 Fragen bezieht. Wenn auf dem Zeugnis diese 3 Fragen nicht mit bercksichtigt wurden, dann werden die da sicher die Bestehens- und Notengrenzen auf die 317 Fragen berechnet haben.

Bei dem Nachteilsausgleich entsteht denen, die diese uneindeutigen Fragen nicht richtig beantwortet haben, kein Nachteil dadurch. Die Studenten, die diese richtig beantworten, erhalten dadurch aber eben auch keinen Vorteil.

----------


## Laelya

Habs heute auch bekommen  :Big Grin: 
und mir wurden die rausgenommenen fragen auch nicht anerkannt. aber ist mir auch egal  :Big Grin: 

ich werd nun shoppen gehen und mich freuen hehe
 ::-dance:  ::-dance:  ::-dance:  ::-dance:  ::-dance:

----------


## lottisworld

::-dance:   ::-dance:  ::-dance:  Zeugnis eingetroffen! Best Geburtstagsgeschenk ever!

...Dank Nachteilsausgleich im Schriftlichen mit 218 noch in den 3er-Bereich reingerutscht.
Hier ist das Zeugnis in einem wunderschnen Babyblau gehalten, mit Teilnoten in Worten und Gesamtnote zustzlich in Ziffern.
Und die haben darauf sogar noch das Wahlfach mit Note vermerkt, o.K.- darauf htte man wohl auch verzichten knnen....

In diesem Sinne :Party:  ...seee you in the Klinik-Thread!

----------


## Mendeline

Hey :hmmm...: 

weiss einer wie das mit Gttingen luft? Am 16.09. waren die mndlichen Termine soweit erledigt. Wird erst danach die Zeugnisse verschickt oder wie luft das :Nixweiss:  Die Dame bei der LPA hat Urlaub!!!

Ich will endlich mein Zeugnis haben ::-oopss: 

Mendi

----------


## Jule4024

Wie kann man denn mit Nachteilsausgleich mit 218 noch in den 3er Bereich rutschen? Bei eine aus meinem Semester ist das auch so, die hat 218/317 +1 richtig beantwortet und ne 3. Ich hab die gleiche Konstellation und ne 4???
Is nich bse gemeint, aber vielleicht is bei mir was falsch...  ::-oopss: 


Hab's grad gesehen, man muss quasi 2 oder 3 der gestrichenen Fragen, und dann auch die "richtigen" richtig haben, damit die Notengrenze sich verschiebt... Naja.. schade... ;)

----------


## lottisworld

> Wie kann man denn mit Nachteilsausgleich mit 218 noch in den 3er Bereich rutschen? Bei eine aus meinem Semester ist das auch so, die hat 218/317 +1 richtig beantwortet und ne 3. Ich hab die gleiche Konstellation und ne 4???
> Is nich bse gemeint, aber vielleicht is bei mir was falsch... 
> 
> 
> Hab's grad gesehen, man muss quasi 2 oder 3 der gestrichenen Fragen, und dann auch die "richtigen" richtig haben, damit die Notengrenze sich verschiebt... Naja.. schade... ;)


...war bei mir genau der Fall, bei allen 3 Fragen sogar!  :hmmm...:

----------


## cbu45

Seid doch lieber froh das ihr das ganze schon hinter euch habt, bei uns laufen die Prfungen noch bis 27.9 ...ganze 6 Tage Pause eh es dann weitergeht  :Keks:

----------


## Laelya

das ist das gute an berlin  :Big Grin: 
die mdl sind schon vor den schriftlichen (grtenteils jedenfalls)

----------


## Sarah 260189

*auch nach Berlin will*  :Traurig:  Naja, mal gucken, vielleicht klappts ja. dann wren wir kommillitonen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Laelya

meld dich auf alle flle wenn es geklappt hat  :Big Grin: 
dann sieht man sich ja vielleicht mal  ::-dance:  ::-dance:

----------


## sejoel1709

sorry, falls es schon irgendwo gefragt und beantwortet wurde, aber wei jemand, wann mit der briefzustellung bezglich der offiziellen individuellen impp-ergebnisse zu rechnen ist?

beste gre

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> sorry, falls es schon irgendwo gefragt und beantwortet wurde, aber wei jemand, wann mit der briefzustellung bezglich der offiziellen individuellen impp-ergebnisse zu rechnen ist?


Da das LPA die verschickt, wren sie der richtige Ansprechpartner, ist leider nicht einheitlich geregelt.

----------


## Mbali

Juhuuuu... mndliche Prfung bestanden  :Party:

----------


## ohusa

Herzlichen Glckwunsch!!!!!!!! Super Gefhl, oder?

----------


## Stromer

Herzlichen Glckwunsch auch von mir!

----------


## Mbali

Tja h... irgendwie schon, aber irgendwie schnall ichs nicht... ich glaub ich brauch noch 2-3 Tage damit die Spannung von mir abfllt^^

----------


## catgamer

Habt ihr schon eure Bescheide vom LPA bekommen, ich, in Thringen studierend, hab sie nmlich leider noch immer nicht.

P.S.:Ist hier vielleicht noch jemand aus Jena der noch auf sein Ergebnis wartet, denn ich wllte es doch langsam wissen, nachdem die Mndlichen ja schon letzten Donnerstag vorbei waren.

----------


## Gast26092018

Glckwunsch @ Mbali :Top: 
Ich habe heute auch mein Zeugnis endlich bekommen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## windscher

> Habt ihr schon eure Bescheide vom LPA bekommen, ich, in Thringen studierend, hab sie nmlich leider noch immer nicht.
> 
> P.S.:Ist hier vielleicht noch jemand aus Jena der noch auf sein Ergebnis wartet, denn ich wllte es doch langsam wissen, nachdem die Mndlichen ja schon letzten Donnerstag vorbei waren.


Ja.ich warte auch auf das Zeugnis - hatte auch letzte Woche Dienstag Mittag Prfung(kennen uns sicher  :bhh:  ) und will nun endlich Gewissheit...wei nicht warum das in den versch. BL so unterschiedlich lange dauert!

----------


## Amy_Maus

Hab meins auch noch nicht... (LPA Ba-W)  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Medizinerin08

> Habt ihr schon eure Bescheide vom LPA bekommen, ich, in Thringen studierend, hab sie nmlich leider noch immer nicht.
> 
> P.S.:Ist hier vielleicht noch jemand aus Jena der noch auf sein Ergebnis wartet, denn ich wllte es doch langsam wissen, nachdem die Mndlichen ja schon letzten Donnerstag vorbei waren.


ich bin auch aus jena und warte schon ganz ungeduldig auf die ergebnisse

----------


## syrger001

Ich studiere in Giessen, heute habe ich mein Zeugniss erhalten  ::-dance:

----------


## Miss Tiffy

Ich hab' meins schon. Es ist am 15. Sept. ausgestellt. LPA Ba-W!

Allerdings bin ich Wiederholer und hatte das Mndl. bereits bestanden.

----------


## Sarah 260189

So, dann wart' ich jetzt auch mal auf mein Zeugnis. Mndliche ist endlich rum  :Grinnnss!:  Und ne zwei isses auch geworden.  :Smilie:

----------


## catgamer

Nochmal die gleiche Frage an alle, die in Jena ihr Physikum gemacht haben, habt ihr euer Zeugnis schon erhalten, oder ist das generell so, dass das LPA in Weimar bei allen so sehr langsam ist?

Danke fr eure Antworten,

catgamer

----------


## windscher

Also ich hab auch noch keins erhalten...Skandal!!!  :Wand: :

----------


## Jule4024

Ich hab auch noch keins... LPA BaW

----------


## Medizinerin08

ich habe heute endlich mein zeugnis bekommen (jena/thringen)

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

> Ich hab auch noch keins... LPA BaW


hmm, hab meins Ende September bekommen. fr mich ist auch das LPA B-W zustndig

----------


## catgamer

Ach , du glckliche Medizinerin08 und wie sieht es denn aus , dass Physikumszeugnis vom LPA in Weimar, ich hab so gar keine Ahnung wie das aussieht und was da alles mitgeschickt wird??Knntest du mir das bitte  verraten. Und dann noch wird das wieder als so eine Postzustellungsurkunde wie die Ladung zum Physikum versendet oder als ganz normaler Brief??

Danke

catgamer, der noch auf sein Zeugnis wartet ( hoffentlich heit das nichts Bses)

----------


## windscher

Lt. LPA Weimar sind heut die letzten Zeugnisse in Weimar verschickt wurden...d.h. morgen sollten sie im Briefkasten sein!

----------


## catgamer

Juhu, endlich ist mein Physikumszeugnis angekommen, habe ja auch lange genug darauf gewartet und das alles in der Ungewissheit , wie ich mich verkreuzt habe beim bertragen meiner Lsungen.

----------


## Medizinerin08

sorry catgamer, dass ich jetzt erst antworte, aber hatte es gerade erst gelesen. weit ja jetzt wies aussieht =)

----------


## catgamer

Kein Problem , ich hab ja glcklicherweise ein berraschend gutes schriftliches Ergebnis bekommen. :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Strodti

Ich nehm das "sticky" mal wieder vom Thread ab, nun sind die nchsten dran  :Grinnnss!: 

Glckwunsch an alle Besteher und viel Glck und Erfolg fr die, die im Mrz nochmal ran drfen.

----------


## tpa

Gibt's eigentlich irgendwo vergleichende Statistiken zu den Physikumsergebnissen an den einzelnen Unis?  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Gibt's eigentlich irgendwo vergleichende Statistiken zu den Physikumsergebnissen an den einzelnen Unis?


bei impp.de vielleicht?(Oder eher ganz sicher)

----------


## tpa

Tatsache! Beim ersten Besuch doch glatt bersehen  ::-oopss:  Danke!

----------

